# What did you do to your Scirocco today?



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

I know I'm copying the mk2 forum but it's a good thread damnit!
Post what you did to your scirocco today!
I used it to hawl some tires to the gas station for air.


_Modified by jaysonhadwick at 4:05 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysonhadwick* »_I raced....blah blah blah....


Street racing is frowned upon here and will get a thread locked. Sorry.
I bead blasted two hub carriers and one caliper and generally continued the total re-do of my front end. New control arms, bushings, ball joints, caliper rebuild kits, wheel bearings, lowering spring caps, H&R Sports and Bilstein struts sit waiting nearby.
Next comes painting and assembling the calipers, hub carriers, brackets, etc., pressing new bearings into the hub carriers and putting everything together.
I'm hoping for some good painting weather (dry, 70's) so I can get this done.
...and a good rain to get this residual salt off of the roads.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (sciroccojim)*

I noticed something yellow was leaking from a pipe in the ceiling of my garage, and dripping onto the roof of the rocco.
also tore out the rear spoiler, tested what a mk1 small front lip would look like on it, and ordered new suspension.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_...and a good rain to get this residual salt off of the roads.










That would be nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I painted a bumper.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

sorry buddy, didn't know...

good times


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

Went to change the transfer pump. Was unable to do this, because the one I have on the shelf is not the right one for the job.
So what I actually did was order new parts for her (what else?).

evil red wench.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Booha1)*

i watched her sit on the side of the road. only drove it home from my families house today.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Looked at her longingly.


----------



## thejorma (May 12, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (tmechanic)*

painted tailights
started cleaning up some engine bay wiring
started to prep my hatch for shaving


----------



## jfish487 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (thejorma)*

put on some bilsteins, gave her a bath, and took some pictures


----------



## 16v_Scoooby_Snack (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jfish487)*

My gal was rewarded with some eibach sportlines this morning.. Now she needs an alignment BIG TIME. the road.. . like.. every time I turn.. it squeels because of the lack of rubber on the road..


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Painted the engine bay and prepped areas that are about to be touched with my new mig. Pretty light rocco day overall.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Drove by and waved







I can't wait to get him out and about this summer!


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Cleaned and creamed the $50 set of leather front seats I bought this morning.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (davidpg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidpg* »_Cleaned and creamed...


TMI!!!!


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
TMI!!!!

Pictures coming soon...some with p*ssy (and I'm actually serious!)...


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Started refinishing up a set of rims for some new tires. Got one painted today, on the left.


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Replaced the dry rotting vacuum hoses, and oil change. All the stuff the previous owner never apparently did


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Drove it and found a 22k mi 82' jetta diesel 1 block from my house in mint condition. Time to find an owner... heh.
Also ordered $250 worth of bushings, bearings, timing belt, tensioners, and other random parts. F'kin expensive hobby. coilovers next week.


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (hexagone)*

Just think like me and my friend do, when people ask why you're spending so much money.. tell them "I'm stimulating the economy."


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I closed the hood on the silver one.







That's all I managed to do today...


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by EUROROC at 10:09 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## polskipolak (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (EUROROC)*

I replaced my windshield wiper motor for a MK3 version. It was a lot easier then I expected and it works great








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3465098
I followed these instructions, but I didnt need to solder or change the backing plate. I simply screwed the mk3 motor on the scirocco assembly and it was done.










_Modified by polskipolak at 3:50 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (polskipolak)*

I ran power and ground wires for Megasquirt directly to the rear mounted battery, added a dedicated ground wire to the alternator and changed out the voltage regulator and suppressor.
That apparently cleaned up the spikey voltage output enough that MS no longer cuts out or resets.
So I can drive the car for the first time in a couple months.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

swapped in a new axle and drove the car down the street to realize it still has it's mystery vibration that ive been fighting for the past 2 weeks








also followed up on the "Grandma garage find" 76 Scirocco... crossing fingers it comes home this week


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

flashed my headlights at a panel bus, he waved. then went to the gas station and got into a conversation with an ex scirocco owner about the new scirocco's, got so exited about the conv that i ended up putting regular in her instead of premium, (damnit).


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I drove Glenn today!! Wahoo!! Third time since I've owned him







I love my Scirocco.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Put in coilovers. Replaced CV boot. Broke axle. Punctured brake line. Found oil leaks. Etc. etc.


----------



## third_attempt (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Put on parts you ordered last week.
Discover more broken crap.
Order more parts for next weekend.
Do this twice since you have two Sciroccos. 
Rinse and repeat.
Yeah, it's getting frustrating.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (third_attempt)*

I stealthed some stuff.. Drilled some holes and ran my hood pop cable through the fender and rerouted the fuel tank breather line. 
I removed the battery tray too, since I am moving the battery to the hatch. those spot weld drills are awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I installed new E Brake cables, stainless brake lines and mk4 rear calipers.


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Hooked up the float charger since it's going to sit in the garage for at least another two weeks before it gets driven. And this is California, so it's not a question of too much snow or salt on the roads.. just no time. Looking forward to April and a "Cars and Coffee" excuse to take it out on the road.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EUROROC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROROC* »_Took the 16V out on a little drive in the hills with a few friends... we drove a lot of roads, I think all of them. We had Five Scirocco's in the group but we brought a couple of Audi's along for flavour
Crappy pic before we left








-Raffi

Sorry to thread jack, but... Orange 914 w/ GT flares FTMFW!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RunDub)*

Today, nothing but yesterday I disconnected the fuel pump to get to the pump to accumulator hose, took that hose out and will try to find a place that can make me a new one. Also started modifying my downpipe to allow for alittle more flex...


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

put a gas pedal grommet back in the hole where it belonged, figured out that I ordered the wrong fuel injector insulators, decided not to install my new heatercore


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Looked at her longingly.

*I hear ya!*
My mother came up from Portland and my nephiew came down so Trina and I did the host/hostess thing this weekend, not that I mind







, but nothing I had planned for the rocco got done, not even a wax or vacum and I'm pretty intense on that stuff.








Today I'll be working on some of the bathroom remodel.
Worked last weekend and probably next too and after that Trina's dad is coming in from Chicago for a couple weeks. He's a Harley guy and likes to wrench so hoping we can have some "quality" time together with the Scirocco. Yesss!!!










_Modified by buzzgun at 1:57 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (buzzgun)*

Yesterday I stripped the door cards out of my 79 and replaced the rears with the new leather clad ones/ did some general restorative work in the back interior. Front cards needed some holes put in them, so I did that too and did a test fit. Plastic trim will need colour matching, it's a dog's breakfast ranging from beige to black currently. Needs to all be chocolate.
Edit for ownage, this is not my car, but similar:










_Modified by punchbug at 4:44 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## 78mk1 (Apr 30, 2006)

I just installed my new leather interior, seats, door cards. the guy guy did a awesome job and they are hard to tell the difference between the original and new. I also removed all the window trim and polished all of it out, I still have the drivers door to finish.


----------



## Two-Point-Oh16V (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (78mk1)*

Today I walked past my Scirocco without even glancing in its direction. Tommorrow I plan to do the same.


----------



## Maineac (Jul 22, 2008)

*What I did today...*

Installed a new York A/C compressor, battled the f'n stoopid bracket system, charged the system with R12, had an o-ring leak in the high pressure line, fixed that, and now, I have A/C! Um, at least for today...
Also replaced the rear-view mirror, cleaned up the door latches.
Yeah, was a good day for the 'Rocco!


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: What I did today... (Maineac)*

well, today I just drove it. But it was the first time in over a week. Looks like 23 years and roughly 200,000 is starting to take it's toll on my car's wiring. I installed a new ground for the ECU and she fired right up again! hurray!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: What I did today... (red16vman)*

though about moving it out of the way so i could drive the green car - nah


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: What I did today... (EL DRIFTO)*

Started working on her again for the first time in a year (longest 2L swap in history).
Removed all the bits from the tired old 1.8 that I'm going to need and got them cleaned & painted. Bolted the new water pump to the 2L, sanded down the surfaces of the pressure plate & flywheel to get the glaze off. Finished cleaning up the tranny and started the search for half the bolts I'm going to be needing. Amazing how much stuff grows legs over 3 years








Tomorrow I hope to get the enging off the stand, clutch assym on and the transmission bolted together. Also need to replace the tranny side mount then if all has gone well, see if I can get the whole mess in the engine bay.


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Nothing yet but I ordered $60 worth of new cooling hoses from Autohauz, because after last weeks warm up I know know where my anifreeze leak was going from. Its great when I poped the hood it looked like my 3 year old was taking a leak from the pen hole that on the hose running from the waterpump to the oil cooler. 
The car overheated on the way back home so hopefully I did not damage anything else like the headgasket. Fingers crossed


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Beakersloco)*

I drove it for the first time in 8 months.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I drove it for the first time in 8 months. 

woot


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

i washed her, took her out on the freeway and got a little frisky with the lane changing.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

drove in the snow with summer tires, installed coilovers, switched the distributor cover, air filter (looked like it had been there since 1985 - wtf previous owner), oil filter, spark plugs and wires. productive day








tomorrow I'll throw some wheels on it and snap some pictures.


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

i installed some 5.25" component speakers in the doors behind the stock grills, looks slick i must say. now for the new deck, amps, and power wire, sure would be nice if the rain would let up


----------



## bad rocco (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (buzzgun)*

i washed and waxed her today.
nothing better than freshley waxed black paint.


----------



## Jetronic (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I diagnosed my 16v's cold start issue and replaced the thermo-time switch and the coldstart injector. +1 CIS-E XP !







Car now starts on the first crank! 
next up: mystery of the batt/oxs lights not blinking on ignition starts? (steady light=?) Crack out the Fluke meter.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Jetronic)*

*Today I*: Hit full boost while merging on to the freeway and annihilated my motor mounts, throwing my turbo into the firewall, and rupturing all my hoses. Oh joy.


----------



## Jetronic (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: What I did today... (Maineac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maineac* »_Installed a new York A/C compressor 

Where did you get it? I need a new compressor as well. Can't live in SFL w/o A/C !


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What I did today...*

I installed the 20mm H&R hubcentric spacers on the rear. Looks great once it settled!
Before:








After:


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 10:09 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (EUROROC)*

I sold it so some guy on craigs list for 200$
everyone wave goodbye!


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (buzzgun)*

Drove mine to/from work like I do just about everyday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I sold it so some guy on craigs list for 200$
everyone wave goodbye! 










What what now????


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

I drove my car to work....on the way home got a funny "knocking" noise from the engine...5 minutes later on a tow truck...2 hrs later on a hoist with all my rod bearings taking a dump on me....HUMMM....engines almost out now


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Fixed the wiring for the Ham radio.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What what now????









haha! just kidding








I loaded it up in the trailer and hauled it to my folks place for engine bay refurb. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

todays work... rolled the arches a bit, adjusted suspension... 








still need to take it down about 1-2cm I reckon, and I'll probably throw 0.5" wider lips on the rear wheels as theres plenty of space.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (arc9)*

^^








Beautiful car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Electric Pi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Electric Pi* »_Fixed the wiring for the Ham radio.

Pic of the radio?


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:08 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Pic?

no pic. The terminal on the wire from the positive terminal ripped off. I just put a new one on.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Beautiful car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks








I began working on it very recently so there are definitely some improvements to come, I need to make a thread when I have more material


----------



## GTgary (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I finally put in the new fuel pump and transfer pump. Then drove to San Francisco


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (GTgary)*

Spent the morning taking a 010 automatic transmission apart. Got one for free which I thought had a bad transmission part to replace the differential/bell housing part on my mom's car. Turned out the free transmission was in even poorer state than my mom's
















How I'd like to just trow in a normal manual transmission and non P/S steering rack... those two things have caused nothing but trouble for me


----------



## pallec (Mar 12, 2009)

Fitted the original leather steering wheel that i got cheap from ebay


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (pallec)*

Going out to get a new battery for the '75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Wash
Compound w/ wheel
Wash
Polish
Wax


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

broke my 80' number 2 rod bolts both laying in the pan with the nuts still on







[/URL]
[/IMG]


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (heyfu)*

WOW that sucks!!!

I started in on the engine bay. made a "bracket" for my new coolant bottle, and filled in all my unwanted holes
then I sanded. and sanded, and sanded and sanded....

I HATE SANDING!


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

some adjusting...








something out of place?


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (arc9)*

Got a new tie rod for the G60 so I can finaly try and do a aligment myself (nobody local is willing to set me up with 1 let alone 1.5° of camber up front). Good luck to me with that








Then I finaly took apart the remainder of the two automatic tranny's. It doesn't look good:
Mom's idler pulley

















































the other tranny's idler pulley:

































The only surviving bearing between the two trannys


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Did this yesterday afternoon. I sprung a leak( in the 2 or 3 inch hose that connects waterpump to the metal pipe that runs across the front of motor) , overheated and I can only pray that I did not do any damage.
Replaced several hoses in the same area. Found where apparently the shop I carried it to last year in march did not tighten bolts down so I just spent $60 to replace missing on AC compressor,alternator and powersteering. Then I find a hose that I figure is a vent breather of some sort that goes from the block ??? to the airbox and is connected to the cold start valve. 
Hopefully one of the vortexers will be able to id it for me so I can order a replacement it. 


_Modified by Beakersloco at 10:48 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Beakersloco)*

I dreamt several times today of driving it around. Then I remembered that I still have to rewire and install the battery before any of that can happen.


----------



## bad rocco (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

put a new coil pack in and pluged a hole in a vacum hose. starts up first time now.


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I looked at two of them today briefly.
Waiting on parts for one of them.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Mash)*

I got mine back from paint today and put it into the garage. Ill start working on it tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RallyCV (May 22, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Laughed as the neighbor kids told me to get a new car.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_WOW that sucks!!!

I started in on the engine bay. made a "bracket" for my new coolant bottle, and filled in all my unwanted holes
then I sanded. and sanded, and sanded and sanded....

I HATE SANDING!


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

I stared at it cuz I'm too broke right now to finish my ms install


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

debadged my hatch







....it was cheaper than finding a replacement badge that fell off


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (-camber)*

ripped my headlinder (not perfect to begin with tho) trying to remove the 16v rear axle w/ Koni's still attached.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

Installed new fuel tank.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

I washed one fender well. then it was too cold to go on so I put it away. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I got a carb syncing tool In the mail today to eventually help with my woes when the car Is actualy finished.


----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

installed my rebuilted alternator and checked the fuel pump relay...........


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (xtinct)*

Locked rodolfo in the garage......For safety.... there will be stranger in the property


----------



## 16v_Scoooby_Snack (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

installed rear and front polyurethane control arm bushings, took a crack at ignition timing again.. still can't get to the bloody clutch markings, thus making it a more "trial and error" type of deal.. self alignment tomorrow? I hope..








Tires soon.. there's one with wide bands of no rubber left..








I'm basically riding on drag slicks.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (16v_Scoooby_Snack)*

Replaced the driver's side tie rod:








Plus did a aligment myself... it's a totaly different car now. I actualy have some grip


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Replaced the driver's side tie rod:








Plus did a aligment myself... it's a totaly different car now. I actualy have some grip









Remembered that I need to get the MkI aligned


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

bypassed the rear brake proportioning valves, near the master cylinder
much better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

committed oil pan suicide today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

carnage pics!!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (-camber)*

Took a lot of cutting but got some rabbit fender flares on my '79
























Still need to cut more on the front set and paint them plus paint the air dam the car color but that is for another day.


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re:*

After a week of driving to work she got 5 whole gallons of premium.
Patted her on the fender saying the Fiat's not #1. It just gets racing fuel...
Right now? she's up on stands ready for some love tomorrow.
Got the major house projects done.
And while I'm thinking about it.
Happy wife makes for happy life.










_Modified by buzzgun at 2:38 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

I powder coated a bunch of parts yesterday. this new powder coating system is awesome!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I powder coated a bunch of parts yesterday. this new powder coating system is awesome!


^ iz jealous of your pc system. all of my stuff is getting sent out soon. 
as for the rocco... picked up one of these bad boys
LC-1 w/ DB gauge


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

My 1980 Scirocco failed MD inspection mainly due to this:








Its the pipe from the EGR valve to the Exhaust mani. According to the local parts dealer, the pipe is NLA (067-131-635-A).
So I'm on the hunt for a replacement pipe, or a reasonable stand-in.








UPDATE: With a lot of help I was able to locate one.































_Modified by Mash at 5:56 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Mash)*

Put the cover back on after a day of drying out just to get more rain today.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re:*

Just finished restitching the top of the center section on the backrest of the leather drivers seat I picked up cheap. Otherwise in GREAT shape.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mash* »_My 1980 Scirocco failed MD inspection mainly due to this:








Its the pipe from the EGR valve to the Exhaust mani. According to the local parts dealer, the pipe is NLA (067-131-635-A).
So I'm on the hunt for a replacement pipe, or a reasonable stand-in.








UPDATE: With a lot of help I was able to locate one.






























_Modified by Mash at 5:56 PM 4-6-2009_

And you didn't get historic tags why?????


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
And you didn't get historic tags why?????

Cuz I wanna drive it whenever and wherever I want!








(I know ... the historic rules (limits on driving) are rarely enforced)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mash)*

Rarely as in never.
Your odometer will probably stop working before you drive 7500 miles anyway.








According to the odometer, my 87 has been driven 1 mile since I've owned it.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_carnage pics!!










Only because you asked nicely


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Shizer!!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Damn.....is that a 4 qt.


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (-camber)*

Lower it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
Only because you asked nicely


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_Started refinishing up a set of rims for some new tires. Got one painted today, on the left.









what rims are these, i found like three pairs of these at picnpull the other day and thought they'd look good on my golf, or as some temps while i get my teardrops refinished.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Rarely as in never.
Your odometer will probably stop working before you drive 7500 miles anyway.








According to the odometer, my 87 has been driven 1 mile since I've owned it.









my odometer says 10 since i bought it


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

They were from various Audis made in the 80s. They are called Ronal R8. I also have heard that the Audi ones were also made in a 4x108 lug pattern for the 14" rim so if you pick some up just check the lug pattern and make sure they are 4x100. Some more info here http://www.audizine.com/forum/...61805


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (ydrogs)*

4 X 108's were used on the Quattro's and had center caps. Wish I had some of the 5 lug UR Quattro ones in 15".


----------



## sharpshooter33 (Mar 9, 2006)

Well I looked at my scirocco under it's cover and went on to work on my son's Nissan and my wife's jetta 8-(


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_They were from various Audis made in the 80s. They are called Ronal R8. I also have heard that the Audi ones were also made in a 4x108 lug pattern for the 14" rim so if you pick some up just check the lug pattern and make sure they are 4x100. Some more info here http://www.audizine.com/forum/...61805

the ones i am thinking about grabbing are coming off of a 87 jetta so im pretty sure im good.
maybe i'll throw one on one of the 87 golfs that are out there... to make sure


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Corrado1900T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado1900T* »_4 X 108's were used on the Quattro's and had center caps. Wish I had some of the 5 lug UR Quattro ones in 15".

there are so many audi's out there i bet there's a set to be had....
if you send me a pic of one im sure we could arrange something...

there's also a set of stock jetta vr6 bbs rims out there, don't know if you like these










_Modified by jaysonhadwick at 7:28 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I did this:








I made a quick thread about it...


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (davidpg)*

sh** Canada i bet shipping would be unreal if i actually found a set....


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I drove to blockbuster to drop off a movie. and watched my car sit for the day. new wheels saturday! pics to come.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (0dd_j0b)*

Drove it to work....... time to start sorting out the issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Neptuno at 11:39 AM 4-13-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Neptuno)*

Started by removing the fuel gauge from the A-pillar. Previous had it setup running live fuel inside the cabin of the car. Probably not the safest setup, so I removed it and will be adding a small water filled gauge in the bay.
With the fuel gauge gone, it left a spot open for the new LC-1 Wideband! I ran the wiring for the o2 sensor and started ripping out the center console etc. I've always had issues with the new stereo fitting correctly so with the console out I started rerouting all of the RCA cables, etc. The center console also houses 3 gauges that I don't have hooked up currently (voltage, oil pressure, coolant temp). Coolant temp is stock so all of the wiring is routed for it. The voltage should be easy enough to tap in. As for the oil pressure I picked up a sender late last fall. Managed to find an un-used (from the factory) slot on top of the oil filter housing for the sender. Got it installed and it looks clean as hell.
The interior is still torn apart. Still have to run the rest of the wiring for all of the gauges. Hope to have everything installed and running correctly by this weekend. 
no photos.. use your imaguation


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (mr lee)*

I discovered the radio is not working http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sheareraehs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Neptuno)*

I went hunting for hatch leaks, found 4 and fixed 3. Along the way, I installed new (to me) tail lights (see below) and did some prep work for a new coat of paint. 








Actually, I did this yesterday...but I'm on lunch now, so I have time to web crawl.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (sheareraehs)*

Watched it drip brake fluid.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (tmechanic)*

Took first for the mk1 catergory at the capitol city spring fling show ( meant to post on saturday lol)
Pics of said car


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

I bought it haha.
Nice Meltkamp, platinum battle next year lol.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

lol battle for sure going to waterwerks this year? Should have full respray of the Platinum metallic woo


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'll probably take it. My paint has blisters all over, I don't know if I should rolling resto while the Rabbit is getting full resto. Or just buff it, 'cause I don't want primer all over it while I daily it. I think it'll live.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

not today...but in the last week:
- replaced dist cap, rotor and s/plugs w/ new bosch components.
- replaced f/filter w/ new bosch unit.
- replaced the little (brittle) plastic link between the door lock pull rod and the d/s door latch, so as to regain proper function.
oh...and i washed it







:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Ginster, add "Got car admired online by Canucks" to your list. She's such a beauty. I went to work to support mine. That should be enough, right?


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

Removed front leather seats and cleaned tracks. Then rebuilt the drivers seat with the upper of a passenger seat I bought and transferred all the bottom leather pieces onto the base. Really not hard to do and the seat looks new.
Did a couple of other small things as well.
Plus installed the 17x8.5 MAEs on the Passat.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

bought fuel pump. hopefully, this thing will be running tomorrow


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_Started refinishing up a set of rims for some new tires. Got one painted today, on the left.









I went with white.
Before:








After:








I think they should look good with gravel tires on my black Scirocco. 


_Modified by Electric Pi at 7:44 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Electric Pi)*

I got my new '86 16V running and inspected








i also started reading the scirocco thread again, because i have a running one finally.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Electric Pi)*

went from this:








to this:


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (JonnyPhenomenon)*

^^^ excuse me while i go change my pants


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (power_house)*

Today I made my tranny go boom


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Scirocko)*

I actually sat in mine today!! Had to of course do the obligatory VROOM, VROOM sounds, shifting and steering. Then the wheel locked on me as I didn't have the key with me, and my fun was over.
On my way home from doing that, I decided TOMORROW it comes home for me to wire the battery and get rear brakes on it!!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Rocco_crossing)*

Painted the lower part black:








No it's not a styling thing... I fixed a bit of rust for the time being and needed to paint it and matching the original color would have been a... so I went the cheap root and got black.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (eurocco)*

I took my truck and car toter to work and on the way home picked up my rocco!! YUP, my rocco is now at home so I can get it back on the road again!!!!!!






















MEEE EEEXXXXXCCCCCCIIIIIIITTTTED!!!! Now, only if the rain will hold off!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Rocco_crossing)*

Dropped off an air charge pipe for some loving with a welder.







(I don't weld







)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Dropped off an air charge pipe for some loving with a welder.







(I don't weld







)

Why Not cathy?? Its actually pretty easy. I actually welded some tonight after we unloaded to roc off my toter. The fender had come loose on the last excursion and we had a few places that had stress fractures. But thats what happens when you have a toter thats likely older that the classic tow vehicle. (my 78 F150)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Rocco_crossing)*

I changed the drivers front wheel bearing, it's almost too quiet now.
Having friends with big shop and all the tools you could need ROCKS.
The Piranha metal worker made things so easy.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Well Yesterday... Daun and I finished stripping the wrecked scirocco. I will neither confirm nor deny that a tractor, a sawsall, sledgehammer and a camera were used in that task. Nor will I confirm any vicious rumours that the engine went sledding, my new car needed a jump or finally the car spent most of the day on it's side 
I now am forced to bring forth the Chewbacca defense.
And Daun can confrim I DO in fact have a lot of junk in my trunk.


_Modified by StaHiMooney at 3:23 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

New tires and different wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Old tires. BF Goodrich Comp T/A ZR.








Really old tires...
http://www.aa1car.com/library/tire_expire.htm
25th week of 1993
















26th week of 1991























Comparaison between an old tire and a new tire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








The new tires. BF Goodrich G-Sport Sport. Which were manufactured late 2008.









Why did I not have this 12 dollars tool before.








Makes changing tires a breeze.


























_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:31 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

Yeah, I heard about that all the way up here. And welding? I just have yet to take the time to learn.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I plan to drive my Rocco today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

A nice day with a nice country drive out to work on a boat. Gotta get the boat done soon as Pike season is almost here and more importantly the start of musky season soon follows.
No rocco content but if you look close there is a VW in the background:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

WAHHOOOOO!!!! Got the little red beast running again today!! Tomorrow I'm going to start changing the stub axels for a rear brake swap.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

checked the brake leak, finally tracked it down, my left caliper is leaking around the e-brake seal. tore up my console to try and fix my LC1 wide band, no luck, I'm still getting a Heater Circuit shorted error.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I mounted an Empeg Unit this morning in a spare console. 
Empegs are almost better than sex.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

bfg g force is the only maker of 215 50 15 for my b3 passat, oe size
i like them
i washed my scir today for the gtg
on the way there, people were staring so much i wondered if it was on fire or something
scir ftw


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

The last gtg I went to was Bugorama here in phoenix I had the only scirocco there.I have not seen anouther one on the road since I got mine 7 months ago.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

Today I started on project #2 of 3 in prep for CIncy. I tore the crusty old drum brakes off my rear beam. I will be installing rear discs this week as weather allows and I get parts gathered. I already have the stub axels and brakes. I still need hoses and cables.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

my clutch cable started squeeking yesturday
today i pulled it off on the trans side
the clutch cable adjusting locknut was still finger tight
sharpie to mark the adjustment
unsewed it from between coolant hoses
hung it from the hood
poured a bit of 30w/wd 40 into the top
let run down to other end for 10 minutes
nice and smooth now


----------



## NateX (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Drove it to work 76 miles round trip as I have for the past year and a half.








I would be a liar if I said it was problem free though. Had a bolt back out of the AC compressor mount about 3 months ago, vibration sheered two other bolts, and the fourth one fell out.







Luckily nothing was stripped out in the process. EZ-Outs for the sheered bolts, new bolts and plenty of Loctitie and she's good as new. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (NateX)*

Car's been doing the time bomb tick of death when under load lately, so I started pulling the turbo tonight looking for exhaust leaks that I'm sure I won't find


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_I plan to drive my Rocco today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

A nice day with a nice country drive out to work on a boat. Gotta get the boat done soon as Pike season is almost here and more importantly the start of musky season soon follows.
No rocco content but if you look close there is a VW in the background:









You lucky Bast ard.







Trade you some Halibut fillets for your Pike.
Back to content... I spy a... caddy? did I win? Did I? huh huh?
Mom's up from Portland for a bit before her next cross country "adventure". (Sis and I can never figure out where she is or supposed to be most of the time).
Petrina and my mother have been hanging out back the past two days planning the wedding and I needed a break so after Trina left to go do some stuff I pulled the Scirocco in the drive and asked mom if she wanted to go for a spin.
Three hours later we returned... All smiles Such a beautiful day out.




_Modified by buzzgun at 12:25 AM 4-21-2009_


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (buzzgun)*

I did the rear brakes on mine (yay stopping!), and discovered that these don't have the rear calipers requiring the compression turning tool, just turning. I like working on my rocco's even more!


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (gbisus13)*

Ordered some GTX emblems.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thought about it. Longingly. Wishing I had enough moo-lah to pay for repairs and shiz-nit so I can drive it to Cincy.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

Made it start for the first time since I got it.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (buzzgun)*

bodywork...........
here we go............
feels good too............


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (northsurveyor)*

i put this in today


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Just got the scirocco in my name!
New plate O_O


----------



## 84WolfsburgCabby (Sep 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I removed my leaky gas tank and I'm replacing rear flex brake hoses, gas tank and rear washer fluid pump. Should have it running and insured next week.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84WolfsburgCabby)*

I changed the brake booster in the black one, then drove it home. 
Once I arrived there, I drove the silver one back here to my Dad's house.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I duty cycled my air fuel mixture.I just got a bad ass digital volt ohm metter.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (83mk2scirocco)*

I hung the rear disc stub axles on the beam tonight. Soaked the calipers in some PB blaster and temp installed the rotors and caliper brakets.
I also got the tracking number for my hoses!! And cleared the memory card on my camera so I can stop taking fone pics and get you guys some decent pics!!!


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

So I bought an 88' Scirocco 16V last week for 1400. http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/1121237427.html

Yesterday I started out fixing out a dent in the door. I got it looking pretty straight, now it needs some filler and sanding it smooth. Here is the progress.

























Then I took apart the spindles yesterday and swapped out the wheel bearings. It took me a couple hours because most of the time was spent washing away all the dirt and grime collected over the last 20 years.









Then with everything apart, I decided to polish the rust away on the rotors and all of the bolts.








And this is where I stand tonight how the wheel wells look like. Everything will be taken apart and cleaned. I'll post the after results later.


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice grab!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Started investigating how I'm going to install my Innovate LC-1 into the car and routing of wires etc....


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_So I bought an 88' Scirocco 16V last week for 1400. http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/1121237427.html

Yesterday I started out fixing out a dent in the door. I got it looking pretty straight, now it needs some filler and sanding it smooth. Here is the progress.

























Then I took apart the spindles yesterday and swapped out the wheel bearings. It took me a couple hours because most of the time was spent washing away all the dirt and grime collected over the last 20 years.









Then with everything apart, I decided to polish the rust away on the rotors and all of the bolts.








And this is where I stand tonight how the wheel wells look like. Everything will be taken apart and cleaned. I'll post the after results later.


















I thought the spindles were pressed in?nice i learned some thing today.


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Lost my only key, the day I sell my daily...


----------



## 84WolfsburgCabby (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (84WolfsburgCabby)*

More repairs from the to do list that has been completed.
new cap, rotor, wires, plugs (all bosch), air filter, valve cover gasket, paint valve cover and timing belt cover, new brake lines from the master cylinder to wheel cylinders on both sides rear, new flex hoses on rear axle, wheel cylinders, shoes, drums, clean and repack bearings and races, new gas tank, coolant hose from rad to reservoir. Left on the to do are new struts and springs, install deck, fix remote mirrors.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (84WolfsburgCabby)*

Washed the winters garage dust of from her and then put her back in the garage...


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

what do you think








before








after


----------



## 84WolfsburgCabby (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (84WolfsburgCabby)*

see
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4365800
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (LubsDaDubs)*

Just finished reinstalling the turbo and fixing an exhaust leak. Took it for a test drive and it's sooo much smoother and quieter now







No more annoying ticking, lean backfires on decel.... it's a happy car again! Headed to San Diego tomorrow


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*

I drove mine like I drive it every day. keeps the car happy


----------



## WackSteeLow (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Installed a Sportline steering wheel and new black coco mats too.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I bought a older rabbit(77) and parked my rocco.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

Took my Storm for a nice drive on some winding Derbyshire back roads. It's gonna take the rest of the day to get the grin off my face.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

^hi richie!
me? i discovered i have a right side inboard cv joint that's expiring...what with clacking and clunking on accel/decel and other such nonsense.








have a couple'a spare axles to cannibalize tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

since I last posted
done:
patched up vacuum leaks, disconnected brake booster
made a rear cargo thing
alternator voltage mod
pulled old gastank and put it in the passenger seat
to do (for drivable):
replace brake booster (need booster)
replace heater core (will do when booster is out)
replace gas tank (awaiting new tank)
clean out fuel pump of rust (will do when replacing tank)
get tail lights working properly
replace broken ebrake cables


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

What did I do today? Well, drove it, quite simply.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_me? i discovered i have a right side inboard cv joint that's expiring...what with clacking and clunking on accel/decel and other such nonsense.









At least you have some warning







Mine assploded on me in October, 900 miles from home with no warning








Drove the car 970 miles today in 14 hours getting 33 mpg


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*

I think I broke the engine today


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I think I broke the engine today








, 5 weeks before Cincy


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I think I broke the engine today

What?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccos4life)*

Replaced the leaky rear caliper, finally, replaced the leaky oil pressure switch, and adjusted the headlights.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I think I broke the engine today

What did you do?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What did you do?









was high in the revs in 3rd big cloud of smoke out the exhaust, down on power after that


----------



## 84WolfsburgCabby (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (84WolfsburgCabby)*

well, after completing numerous repairs, I put it all back together and went for a cruise down the highway and came home to find out that a fuel line directly under the passenger seat has sprung a leak. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (84WolfsburgCabby)*

Tried setting up the ignition on the G60. Now the flywheel, alto stock from a 86 scirocco, didn't have any timing marks visible to me... So the plan was simple. Put the engine in TDC, make a mark on the flywheel and time it. How to check TDC? simple... take out the plugs and rotate the engine with something in the 1st cyl plug hole until its up and the rotor in the distributor points to the 1st cylinder...
Whell this is what I used to check when the cyl was at TDC:








Note that the screwdriver was in one piece before I started checking








So the next hour was spent getting a broke off tip from a screw driver out of the engine without removing the head...
How did it brake off? Don't know... Probably a defect in the material (it wasn't the first broken screwdriver from the kit). Must have vegged it between the cylinder and something else (alternator bracket probably).
But after getting the tip out with a magnet and setting up timing the car runs quite nice


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Jacked it up, and almost started to take out the tranny. I'm scared!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Today I:
-painted my heckblende
-disassembled the bent rear axle beam I took out of the car 2 years ago
-changed headlights


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I DROVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I DROVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











































































































































































































































































Ditto







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I DROVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










































































































































































































































































Awesome, awesome. And Joe, you too eh? Simply hmmmm???







Are these not both cars that were apart, or am I misunderstanding some past posts? And














X2, I drove the 16V for two hours Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Put the mini spare on it because having a one inch woodscrew stuck in your tire may lead to loss of tire pressure.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (buzzgun)*

Kept her in the shade today.Outa the pheonix sun


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re:*

Finally got my crossmember brace (Gokraut special) installed. Completely solidified the car as the rad support was cracked again (as it had been badly repaired by the PO).


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Re: (davidpg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidpg* »_Finally got my crossmember brace (Gokraut special) installed. Completely solidified the car as the rad support was cracked again (as it had been badly repaired by the PO).

that guy makes some good stuff. I bought his old mk1 16v and that thing is amazing.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Awesome, awesome. And Joe, you too eh? Simply hmmmm???







Are these not both cars that were apart, or am I misunderstanding some past posts? And














X2, I drove the 16V for two hours Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mine was "together" just before Cincy last yr, but due to minor issues and lack of rear brakes it did not make it. So I was swapping to rear discs. Luckily the list of "minor" issues is getting smaller.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
Mine was "together" just before Cincy last yr, but due to minor issues and lack of rear brakes it did not make it. So I was swapping to rear discs. Luckily the list of "minor" issues is getting smaller.

Awesome that it's ready to terrorize the roads! Mine are getting there.


----------



## 86_rocco (Apr 16, 2009)

I installed my recently rebuilt "depowered" steering rack. That was actually yesterday finished up around 12:30am so part of today. After work today it is on to the shift linkage and if my TT exhaust system comes in then installing that.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Re: (davidpg)*

Plus I forgot that overt the weekend, I modified a clean B3 Passat trunk carpet to fit the Scirocco. 15 minutes of work and I now have this:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (davidpg)*

i put a gauge on it... and owned a page.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

My BBQ has the same gauge. =====^^


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

your BBQ has fuel pressure? 
rad.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

I make the _best_ gasoline chicken in town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Eh still putting on miles.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

nice! I got the same AFR and gauge in my rocco. 









I built a bracket to hold my battery down today. Now I can drive around without my battery sliding around in the trunk.








I made my rods a bit too short tho, so Ill need to cut some new ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

^^ your fuel line connectors are mucho superior to mine. I need to get new fittings for my oe lines instead of the clamp junk i have on there now.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^^ your fuel line connectors are mucho superior to mine. I need to get new fittings for my oe lines instead of the clamp junk i have on there now. 









the adapters werent cheap, but they were easy to find. I shortened my hard lines a little bit, got a bubble flare tool and reflared the shotened lines. (its a lot easier to do flares like these on the bench, and not in the car.







)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

_Quote »_2x vw hard line(14mm x1.50 inverted flare) to -6AN adapters - summit, 034, Jegs

...we now return you to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I got to FLOG it after bleeding the brakes and tightening the oil pan.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Found out I have a couple of new coolant leaks gah






















One from my pressure cap and that **** is as tight as I could get it on.
One from somewhere around my upper rad hose.
If you have an 8v pressure cap pm me I need one


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Today, I pulled off the distributor, intake manifold/throttlebody, and valve cover. 
Tomorrow, I get to make a jig to help me remove the pin for the distributor's shaft, before I end up breaking the metal brackety parts.. Once that's free, I get to replace the leaking oil seal inside it. Hooray! Then I'll wear out my arm sanding and polishing the intake and valve cover. Double hooray!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (madarua)*

hadda replace my battery. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
my optima red top of almost 5yrs gave up the ghost today @ lunch.
one of my techs at work lemmee borrow his truck to go locate and purchase a new unit for the yellow car. 








it were expen$ive.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (ginster86roc)*

Washed er sitn driveway.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (83mk2scirocco)*

Helped a friend test his prototype for a adjustable front top mount, got about 4.2 degrees of negative camber at max and then the mount could be machined for even a little more...


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Falcor)*

Put the new gas tank in and drove it for the first time since sometime a few weeks ago.


_Modified by Rannoch at 4:30 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_Watched er sitn driveway.









Same here.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Booha1)*

Seat installation!
























and new centercaps.
V\


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

I like those seats. They look pristine.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_hadda replace my battery. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
my optima red top of almost 5yrs gave up the ghost today @ lunch.
one of my techs at work lemmee borrow his truck to go locate and purchase a new unit for the yellow car. 








it were expen$ive.









didja get a yellow top?








and for the record i've had to replace all of my red tops 3 within the first year anyways.. ugh. but they are still under warranty so....


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (mr lee)*

I put a master cylinder and ss braided brake lines on. Now it's time to bleed them. Also charged the battery.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Installed my Canadian VR6 Steering wheel in the Scirocco, and installed a New Beetle steering wheel into my Passat...sweet!
Here's the Scirocco (and yes, that is hockey tape between 10 and 2...don't ask







):








The Passat:










_Modified by davidpg at 1:47 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

removed trim. massive b**ch getting the sticky off. 
The original black adhesive tape wasn't too bad but there was two pieces that had been replaced recently (assuming when it had the last sh**y paint job as there was no over spray on them







) and that stuff was near impossible to get off. 
Also note to the wise if you plan on doing this and decide to use some sort of adhesive remover, ie. "goof off", that stuff will soften your paint a bit (or at least it did mine







) and you can scratch and or chip the paint if your not careful. 
anyways.










_Modified by jaysonhadwick at 2:36 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I found out my large bore on my TB was not opening. So I replaced it with an A2 critter and also found out my high idle is coming from a vaccuum leak and the freq valve acting up. The freq valve acting wierd from the vaccuum leak??


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (scirocco*joe)*

I did this the other day...installed the Kamei grille and test fitted the grille spoiler. I'm still wondering if I should paint the spoiler to match the body color or if I should just paint it semi-gloss black like the bumpers. Maybe a poll is in order.








Before :

After :


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I put another 75 miles on the gas tank replacement. Looks like it may be a win!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Yesterday I fixed a popped off gear linkage... three times








Today I need to fix it for good. Any Ideas? The plastic cups for the balls don't want to stay on... 
Plus my brake booster sometimes works, sometimes it doesn't... Vacuum leak? I hope so...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eurocco)*

I tried to take it to work, but because it didn't want to idle this morning I had to take my coupe. And when I got home it was raining so I gave the roc the bird cause its acting up.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I parked mine so I can now cover her up and get it out of the arizona summer sun.







(now Im rolling in my 77 rabbit,I lova haveing two babys.










_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 8:16 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I'm still wondering if I should paint the spoiler to match the body color or if I should just paint it *gloss black* 

fixded.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

1981 Scirocco 
Well not today, but i just remembered this thread, last time i worked on it, I removed this aftermarket AC unti that had it's own seperate blowermotor and had a plastic cover that fit under the passenger side of the dash. Had a control that screwed into my console (ugh) and had some extra wiring going all under the dash.
I also removed an aftermarket ashtray/lighter unit, and completly reverted my console to stock minus extra holes







.
I then also took out the rest of the moldy carpet and insulation that was in there, and vacuumed it all up and found some wierd bugs in it(rain tray drains clogged and overflowed into hvac unit) after vacuuming everything up i put down a good carpet from a scirocco II but it's too narrow







, does a rabbit carpet fit?
I relubed my seat pins and installed some nice MK2 GTI seats I got for $20, one small hole in the drivers side, a real good deal but they're a little tall.
I washed it and cleaned out some trash and organized the spare parts in the hatch. 
I then went to the hardware store and got a new screw for my door handle which i lost when i needed to make a new key.
Then the next day traded the white TE37 clones I had for some silver snowflakes.
I'm glad with all the progress i made, next step is i'm buying a good condition digi2 motor, swapping over to standard cis stuff and putting it in with all new gaskets and a new oem clutch and fuel pump. Maybe add a TT 260 cam, dunno yet


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

I finished the shifter linkages. 
All cleaned up:
















The plastic cup's clip broke so I installed M3 screwes to hold it all tightly together:








New "ball lever" or whatever you call it bushings (the most worn out part):









The small bushings on the "L" shaped lever plate with ball ends on both ends had a bit of play so I raped up in one ply of electrical tape.
It feels like a totally different car to drive. The downside: the parts cost about 18€ (about 25 USD) at the dealership while you guys have it for $5.51 at germanautoparts


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Iroczgirl)*

put my old exhaust back on. had a straight pipe side exit. way to loud. pics:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_ The plastic cups for the balls don't want to stay on...

I _hate_ when that happens.


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Got my brother to weld me yup a weighted rod and short shifter.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Tried to keep my small zender wing in the shade of the dessert.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

I made a new dipstick handle. (AND OWNED A PAGE)
















then I polished it.
















no ninja edit tho...


_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 9:34 AM 5-15-2009_


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Bought a 2l 16v swap from someone who is putting a VR in their mk2, going into the scirocco very soon.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

Got these in the mail:








Did this to them:








Turned this:








Into this:








Much better I think!


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (davidpg)*

just installed my newly acquired porsche handles. so excited!







pictures to follow


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (zachste)*

I started installing my rear Koni's after a fiasco with the fronts and them turning out blown. 
Debating a DIY for installing poly lower bushing in an A1. Takes some modding of the poly and tube, but seems like it will work awesome!! Anyone intersted? I even have the Energy Suspension PN.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Nothing! I just woke up. But yesterday I modified my new USB-serial adapter with the bench vice and a hacksaw, then lost track of where I'd put my netbook. Anyway, the car and the computer can now finally talk to each other. And I lined up an alignment which means I get to drive the car to work tomorrow, WOOT!!!! Small things evryday will get the car in good shape hopefully!


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

So this is where my nights of the past week went to....


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*








Let it get rained on


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

So far today ...
On the 1980:
Removed cracked front HD motor mount and replaced with a good HD motor mount.
Adjusted muffler (re-tighted U clamp?)
Removed passenger side door card. Fixed door track that was making it hard to roll up and down the window.
Repaired passenger side mirror.
Removed factory radio ahead of installing new cd/mp3 capable stereo head.
Contemplating more stuff to do at the moment.


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Cleaned up my BBS wheels!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Glued the driver's side 16V kit door strip on. &^%&@A!!!


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Glued the driver's side 16V kit door strip on. &^%&@A!!!


Ha, I still need to do that to mine. The strip's sloooowly ungluing it's way off.
At least I got the oil changed today!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I drove it.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

i looked at it and said "damn you need a serious bath".


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Finally took it off jack stands and took it for a slow cruise. Still stumped by a high idle.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Park it to her a rest,Whew,Now its the bunnys turn


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

brought the new one home for the weekend







gonna get to bring both Scirocco's home for good next saturday. and let the 8v rebuild begin.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Contacted a VW friend to come over and help Nataku and I sort out the vacuum leak problem in Glenn. Hopefully we'll be able to take Glenn to Cincy!!!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Contacted a VW friend to come over and help Nataku and I sort out the vacuum leak problem in Glenn. Hopefully we'll be able to take Glenn to Cincy!!!

that's great news!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Will be putting in the adjustable front top mounts that a friend has made for me...


----------



## sheareraehs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Falcor)*

I finally got around to getting the trunk re-keyed to match the doors and ignition. So I put the lock back in complete with new seal.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Put mine into temp storage while we took out Konomi's '81


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Glued the driver's side 16V kit door strip on. &^%&@A!!!


Okay, what's wrong with this picture?? You were doing COSMETICS and I was hacking away at mine with a 3" cutoff wheel???







(Want for me to bring some compound and my new buffer to Cincy? To repair any previous damage I did last attempt...







You know she deserves it...)
I ALSO solved these great mysteries of life:
a) why my inner lights didn't go on with my high beams
b) why my netbook and my car wouldn't talk
Answer to both is I'm an idiot!!















And I drove some more with no blowing up to speak of.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm psyched!!


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Took it to the local annual Memorial Day car show.. lost in the "foreign sports car" category to a 1954 Mercedes 300SL gullwing coupe (worth about $750,000, if you can find one). But I had a full cooler, some shade, a lawn chair, and got lots of compliments. A good day.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Pressed in the transmission motor mount, messed up another trans. main shaft seal. So I bought a small set of files to file the case a bit, and a short piece of wooden closet rod, drilled out the center, and used it to tap the seal in place. That was my fourth and final seal. Tomorrow the trans. goes back in.
Adding pics:
The homemade gasket tool








Ready to go








in here











_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:26 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## 86_rocco (Apr 16, 2009)

I re-installed my stereo system.
My old always there for me Alpine HU
Eclipse 4 x6 in doors
JL Audio 300/4
JL Audio 500/1
JL Audio 10" W6
Haven't decided yet if I will fill the rear in the stock 4x6 slots or if I will do something different. At least I have music again
Other parts are in the mail for real stuff to be done to it soooon.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (86_rocco)*

in reference to  this  thread:
installed my 5bar o/p/g this morning.
happy to report that it works _just fine_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sitting in the driveway idling after a 2o min drive to git the motAr up to temps:








'nuther angle:








one thing i immediately noticed...this gauge is much more 'persnickety' to fluctuations in idle than my previous 'psi' gauge. 
^and i like this.^
kinda like when your car is on a digital tachometer...though you cannot _hear_ a fluctuation in idle speed, you can see the readout on the digi-tach...hunting up and down...mebbee 10~20 rpms at a time.
the needle on the cabby gauge kinda dances a bit @ idle...showing a true(er) representation of the ever-fluctuating conditions inside of a constantly moving engine. the aftermarket VDO unit kinda just "lagged" i guess, is the best way to put it?
<---happy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ^^
Where did you put the sender unit? Did you keep the idiot light circuitry/sender units?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Where did you put the sender unit? Did you keep the idiot light circuitry/sender units?

'tis all the same...all i did was borrow a terminal housing connector from the cabby gauge and re-pin it cuz the VDO aftermarket unit had the pins in different locations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Put in a new radiator, cleaned the front rad support and charged the battery.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

tmechanic came over to help Nataku and I out on Glenn. We determined where the vacuum leakS were...and oh my...







They are definitely leaks!
































And then we had a BBQ afterwards!! Yippee!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

^^Have they outlawed shoes in MN?








And how much confusion was there every time you said "Brian"?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^Have they outlawed shoes in MN?








And how much confusion was there every time you said "Brian"?


Confusion only a couple of times. We were walking around inside and didn't have shoes/sandals on the porch there.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*










well, there's your problem right there.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^Have they outlawed shoes in MN?








And how much confusion was there every time you said "Brian"?

As with all "good laws" that one came from Kalifornia.
I wasn't anymore confused than normal.
In case they haven't asked yet, does anyone know where they can get the throttle body intake boot? the one on the fuel distributor is still available but we couldn't find the throttle body end.


_Modified by tmechanic at 7:21 PM 5-25-2009_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_does anyone know where they can get the throttle body intake boot? the one on the fuel distributor is still available but we couldn't find the throttle body end.

you could call my old employer, triangle auto parts.
i'm positive he has an aftermarket unit in stock this very minute.
407.644.5688
course...you'll hafta wait til tomorrow at this point.
whaddup brian?
edit: for page ownership...










_Modified by ginster86roc at 8:22 PM 5-25-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Thanks! I'll give them a jingle tomorrow to inquire about this.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ Thanks! I'll give them a jingle tomorrow to inquire about this. 

ask for gina or steve sr. and tell 'em you're from the scirocco forum on vwvortex.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Today? Yeah, well, I phoned about changing plates on number two Rocco and then removed plates from the Cabby instead. It'll all work out fine. And I think I'm done with the neverending wiring project on number three (THAT should have been quicker but I've been sidetracked easily) Oh, I guess I need to find a source of switched power yet, but that's no biggie. The rest is done and I can actually drive the car soon. Number one got nothing this fine day. But I did pat her on the backside! Pretty sure she's not leaking which means either I fixed the leak or she needs fluids added! 
But holy crap it's a full time job gettting four A1s mobilized in the springtime!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
ask for gina or steve sr. and tell 'em you're from the scirocco forum on vwvortex.









Will do! 


_Modified by Nataku at 6:40 PM 5-25-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Doin' good Carl, how you been.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I didn't touch the car today, but I did start refinishing my wheels!!







Only a week away from Cincy!!


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Last three days? 
Monday - changed a headlight because of a small stone hole. I keep wanting to put Euro lights on this car but it is my daily driver and this is the third headlight I've replaced from rock chips in four years.
Tuesday - Oil change and general futzing around in the engine compartment. 
Wednesday - Finally finished wiring in rear fogs that also function as brake lights. Maybe some of these yahoos in the Wash DC area that like to tailgate may notice that the brakes lights now.







Pics up first chance I get...


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ft6crt)*

Disconnected the battery.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (buzzgun)*

Kept it put of the weather.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (83mk2scirocco)*

Got front struts/mounts put in phuck yea!


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Stripped out everything from the heater box and sound deadened it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JJ2K1)*

these bad boys came in... they'll be going on saturday! 








also installed a catch can. it was too dark to take pics, but i'll have some up shortly.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_these bad boys came in... they'll be going on saturday! 

oh _hells_ yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Drove it! Yaaaaay, 2nd successful freeway drive. Rag tops are sweet.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

following my 5bar o/pressure gauge install of earlier this week, i wanted to have my 3 gauge panel all evenly illuminated at nite.
ordered 3 new sockets thru work and got some bulbs which we stock:








made myself 3 new yellow filters for the bulbs out of 'monokote'...a film used to cover r/c aircraft wings and such:








and enjoyed the satisfaction of all 3 gauges lighting up w/ the same intensity:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

that's awesome... i made mine match red.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_that's awesome... i made mine match red.
















Nice I like your gauge.
I'm going to give mine a much needed bath and drive to my Graduation.(Arizona Automotive Institute.)


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_following my 5bar o/pressure gauge install of earlier this week, i wanted to have my 3 gauge panel all evenly illuminated at nite.
ordered 3 new sockets thru work and got some bulbs which we stock:








made myself 3 new yellow filters for the bulbs out of 'monokote'...a film used to cover r/c aircraft wings and such:








and enjoyed the satisfaction of all 3 gauges lighting up w/ the same intensity:
























i hate those bulbs I can make mine work put back to gether and it quits.So I just put a flash light in my center counsel.







Can post more pics on how you put those in your dash? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 10:20 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

found out i have a blown head gasket


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

-replaced the oil
- put the new tire on the wheel 
-put the wheel on the car
and test drive the car, tire rub a bit but everything seem perfect, hope she will make the trip to cincy and back....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_Can post more pics on how you put those in your dash?

nothing particularly fancy. *shrugs*
just an aftermarket 3 gauge panel w/ the 3 stock cabby gauges in it. the black anodized aluminum panel was made available to me by another forum member.
just a stock voltmeter/oil pressure/ oil temp set up...
i *strongly* suggest that you look into replacing/repairing your bulb sockets....they could just be "wiggly", and giving sometimes-steady power. that or your bulbs are just plain ol' "shot out".


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

had the wheels aligned on wednesday.. 
today - adjusted suspension, replaced a couple of exhaust fastenings.. 
still needs spacers plus slight lowering in the rear, and should be done for now.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Glued the driver's side 16V kit door strip on. &^%&@A!!!


Glued the passenger's side 16V kit door strip on. &^%&@A!!!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

removed 40lb injectors.
put my new 70lb injectors in there new home, then put them back in the box for later.
mocking up the position/mounting of the new fuel pump.
drawing out plans for the remote oil filter.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Ordered my coillies and front upper brace. Put together my parts4vws need list. Will place order prolly 2 weeks from now. Car still under construction....sigh


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (microdub98)*

Oil and Filter change (last Sunday)
Fresh tranny fluid - Royal Purple ($12.99/bottle) FTW. 
Cincy here I come!


----------



## 86_rocco (Apr 16, 2009)

I replaced my fuel filter and both coolant temp sensors. The one to the ECU and the other to the instrument panel


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (86_rocco)*

took the rocco out today for some more last minute tuning, ended up getting a lift home from this guy.
















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=15


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

vacuumed out everything, back to blacked everything in the interior,
took out the back seat, vacuumed out that area, cleaned the paint and waxed it (out of boredom), thought about what to do with that.
drove her like a rapped date to the gas station and got smokes.
somebody there asked me if it was a dmc?!?! funny sh** 
car wash tomorrow, maybe take the hood off and leave it off for a couple weeks, who knows, at least with out the hood that dent wont be noticed...


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_










_Modified by ginster86roc at 8:22 PM 5-25-2009_

amazing, and i know people eye f**k your car on a regular but seriously.


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jaysonhadwick)*

what i did today...
wash my car and truck.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

re-cleared my tails. 

















and gavin aka 'curly-top' sez hi...along with 'poppet' and 'oliphant':








soon it'll be cincy and the scirocco forum shall fall silent.









edit II: i changed my motor oil today too...along w/ a new OEM filter.
_Modified by ginster86roc at 1:02 AM 5-31-2009_


_Modified by ginster86roc at 1:05 AM 5-31-2009_


----------



## 86_rocco (Apr 16, 2009)

in addition to what I posted earlier, although technically it is the next day here after midnight and all.
Removed intake manifold and valve cover cleaned both up real nice, installed new gaskets and put it all back together. Also, installed some more sound deadening material. 
Guess I will go to bed now.


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

Not much, gave the 80 a bit of a tune up - new plugs and cap and rotor, and reset the distributor timing to specs.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mash)*

i realized today that my rarely slipping clutch problem was my rusty clutch cable i oiled
thank goodness i didn't change the clutch











_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 3:42 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

OK, did an oil change, running 10W-40 instead of the 5w-30 from last Nov, went to change plugs, DO NOT GET AUTOLITE DOUBLE PLATINUM PLUGS!!!!
the tips are part of the electrode instead of screwed on so I regapped the ones I had and put them back in, and lastly I tried for 2 hrs to adjust my shift linkage, with my roommates help, and it is exactly the same as when I started. While I was trying to adjust the shift linkage I noticed that the shift rod bushing was shot, tried killing two birds with one stone and found that I need to modify my wrench some more, I need to add about 3' to the center length.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I pushed all 8 valves till it did a buck ten.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

What happend it would not release all the way?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I got my radio installed and working. Also got the correctly spaced alternator on. This alternator is for non a/c or PS. But it also means that I have to put the other alt harness on the car. which had a shot excite wire and some frays. So it didn't get installed yet as the liquid eectrical tape had not cured fully.
Also gave up the idea of getting the "polished wheels"







ready to go and decided to have one last ride with the Kuhmo Solus' that're on my MK3 steelies. I considered running my sebrings but thought being a 195/60/15 that it might be just a _little_ too overdriven and rub too much.
I just hope the weather stays mostly dry!! Theres not much left for wet traction on those Kuhmos!


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Bought a set of European headlights...
Had already wired in relays months ago. Now I gotta clean up the lights, fabricate a new harness, get some of that laminate junk..
It never ends...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_What happend it would not release all the way?

yep, the pressure plate is most of the cable's return spring pressure
since the clutch pedal/cable was squeeky and hard to push in, i imagine it was hard to push out
it started to slip at max hp on the highway, but rarely, (probably after a shift)
and sometimes on downshifts...
kind of like that first notice you get your clutch is slipping
now it's grabbing great again
the clutch should last close to a lifetime...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Received my package from Cathy!! Which totally made my day! See the Pre-Cincy thread for more information!!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

...Looked at it... And said to myself: "Self, how the heck am I ever going to have this Scirocco back together by Thursday????"


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Well when I put on the rear disc brake conversion I didn't use locktite,and today two alan bolt are gone and I crinkled the backing plate ,ripped a stainless brake line.Which locked up the wheel.I was pretty much stoped at light when my pedal faded big time.
Luckly no got hurt,Including my rocco.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

took out the backseat, found the cleanest nicest paint on the whole car...
then found a nice nickle plated plug for the rear wiper hole at home depot, popped out the 50cal shell that was stuffed in there and popped in the plug.
now i need to figure out what to do with the back seat area, thinking carpet probably i dunno.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

Got it back from paint!!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Finally fixed Glenn!! Wahoo!! Idles great now!







Thanks tmechanic!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Finally fixed Glenn!! Wahoo!! Idles great now!







Thanks tmechanic!!!

That means you're driving it to Cincy, right? _RIGHT?!?!?!!?_


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

astro van lips work on scirocco's upside down


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That means you're driving it to Cincy, right? _RIGHT?!?!?!!?_









+1


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (sandrunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandrunner* »_Got it back from paint!!!









Tease!!!!!!!


----------



## sheareraehs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Before:








After:








Sunday I replaced the rear suspension and put on new springs all around. This morning I had an alignment done.








(Please ignore the "camo chrome" paint, I'm addressing that soon now that summer is here...







)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I drove mine from Cameo, CO to Loveland, CO


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I put a shorter belt on so things "fit" better. And then loaded it down with stuff for CINCY!!! Oh and got a fresh tank of gas!!


----------



## 86_rocco (Apr 16, 2009)

I cursed at it and aske why oh why can't you just idle right? Then came back later and appolozied profusely as I did not want something else to break. We will see if that works out for me or not.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (86_rocco)*

From yesterday... 
Changed a wheel. Doesn't sound like much? It wouldn't be if it wasn't in a parking lot with a widow maker* (not a real widow maker but a passat scissor jack) without a crank








Her's me trying to use the lug nut wrench to crank the jack to raise the car
















A couple of things I've learned:
1) it's a good thing I actually got a lug nut wrench because I was without for over a year








2) It's a good thing I remembered to put in normal wheel bolts.
3) That I've prayed the tire out of it's sound deadener home a month before (spent a good half hour with a pry bar on that bastard!)
4) Keep the spare pumped up.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (eurocco)*

WAHHH HOOOOO


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (sandrunner)*

GORGEOUS!!

I drove mine the long way home from work...














I love this thing!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Took some pictures and took an old CRX through second, he pulled in 3rd. My tired 1.6 still kicks. It's last documented mileage was at 220xxx, then it was 2,500. Then I bought it with 4,600. So I don't know why it turned. So far 500 top back, happy faced, trouble free miles. 
I love mine too, Morio!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Drove the piss out of it from NC to OH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Had a great trip.......


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (BluDemon)*

OK I will play.
I have done some very petty things to my 16v over the week.
1) New headlight relay harness










2) wax the hatch
3) Made a plastic Karmann logo to replace the VW logo on the rear hatch.










4) Replace the headlight switch (old one burned out)










5)Made a rear hatch shock resistance O ring lock for windy days.










6) Re skinned my antenna mast. Now it looks nearly new. (heat shrink)










7) Vacuumed the interior. 

Sorry for taking up bandwidth with such petty stuff.


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

Not much here. Replaced the driver side control arm (+bushings + balljoint) on the 1980 Scirocco GTi wannabe. Control arm is now set up for anti-sway bar mounts, also added the proper rear control arm mount with anti-sway bar hardware. Next up is the passenger side.


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

Worked 4 checkpoints for the Big Lap TSD Rally in NH


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Busy weekend on the Scirocco:
Received new H4/H1 ecodes
Installed headlights 
Built and installed heavy duty 12ga headlight harness (AWESOME!)
Cleaned good used heater core I picked up and got it ready to install.
Picked up excellent used rad ($25) and cleaned to get it ready to install.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (davidpg)*

I feel like I am forced to drive her till wheels fall off.At least it still will be mine.I guess if this happens I will trialer it home fix it and do it agian.
This is what they mean by a pre loved dub.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I replaced the light switch, rewired my audio stuff and dash, drilled some holes in my dash and drove it these past few weeks.
I noticed that when I drive the car the steering wheel rocks back and forth slightly, maybe 5 to 10 degress of motion. It's speed dependent so at higher speeds it's more of a bad vibration. I'm not sure what would cause this and I'm wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction. I do have a Bentley and I can do the work. I would just like a starting point.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Clay Bar!


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (richhuff)*

yestrday i got shocks and struts and lowering springs and some new spormaxx wheels today i well put them all on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (spooky24v)*

Sunday, actually 
Finally put the new KYB rear shocks on. Now, the whole car looks too high - but at least it is even...
Also changed out the alternator - again - Worn-out bushings in the lower mount. I'll probably continue to do this until I run out of junkyard alternators...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ft6crt)*

i couldn't ever keep an alternator on an na 8v
i eventually installed a 2" wire loop made of 1/4" air craft cable
that bolted to the head on top and through the hole in the top alt bracket to absorb my shifting loads on the alt mounts
worked great


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

so, after a fancy downshift...... blown muffler.....gotta a new one. magnaflow wide-open 2.25 size.








then decided the straight pipe not working for me. so... alittle 15 degree.









sounds like a beetle with a stinger.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

Jump started it three times.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

I found these cool valve caps at my buddies bike shop and just had to try them on.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_I found these cool valve caps at my buddies bike shop and just had to try them on.

















Your wheels make the garage floor look like crap!


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I know, I want to have the floor redone but I keep spending all my extra money on that freakin car.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_I know, I want to have the floor redone but I keep spending all my extra money on that freakin car.























wurd
You need to get that pig to Cincy one of these days.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Broke the clutch cable...
Some times I think it would be cheaper and more reliable to get a Alfa


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Parallel parked it for the 2nd time ever.
Makes me miss power steering.


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Some times I think it would be cheaper and more reliable to get a Alfa









My adopted daughter has a couple of Alfas. Last I saw her she said "Hey Dad! Did I tell you I bent all the valves in Fireball?" (Fireball is her Milano that caught fire once). 
I just looked at her and said "get a Volkswagen".


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

backed it up to give the golf proj some breathing room while it ran the isshhy old gas out of it, then the heater core blew up on the golf and i laughed, pulled it back in the garage and drove the scirocco back into the driveway.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

Hit a Mohter f***n semi truck recap(tire).


----------



## sheareraehs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_Broke the clutch cable...
Some times I think it would be cheaper and more reliable to get a Alfa

















No, no, no, and no. Alfa = grief, sadness, and pain 95% of the time. It might be different if there were new ones laying about...but most of them are as old or older than our cars and in my experience they don't age nearly as well as a VW. My friend and I have been trying to get his GTV6 rolling for months now. Every time we take one step forward, disaster strikes. 
Fun fact: for those who have never been underneath a Milano or GTV6, the transmission, rear differential, and clutch are all in the back, similar to the Porsche 924, 944, 951, and 968 (Porsche puts the clutch at the engine...). The rear calipers are mounted inboard directly to the rear end, instead of under the wheel. 
The day we went to take it to get inspected (after a series of struggles) so that he could finally drive it on the street one of the back calipers seized and ruined the transmission/trans axle housing by wrenching the bolts right out of the aluminum...







But that's just the latest in a long tragic story.
They are an outstanding car...when they are working...
For further reading, I recommend Top Gear episode 3 of series 11.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (sheareraehs)*

All joking aside I WILL have a Alfetta or 75 (Milano for you







)... but not as the primary car








Today:
Dug out a old clutch cable and picked up a transmission cap or whatever you call the green thing that pops off and some nice gear oil... Haven't gotten around to replacing it all...
Then me and my dad started assembling the automatic transmition for my moms car and getting it into the car (which proved to be more difficult than we thought... how I love manual cars







).
The car still needs to have drive shafts installed, all the fluids checked again and a running problem diagnosed (it will barely start, under full throttle barley hold enough RPM to keep running... could I have put the distributor cap back on 90° off? We'll see...).


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Drove Glenn to the insurance place, got insurance re-instated on it, then drove to my future mother-in-laws, played some cards with her, then ran around and did some errands!







It's great to finally drive Glenn around, makes me so happy!


----------



## sheareraehs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_All joking aside I WILL have a Alfetta or 75 (Milano for you







)... but not as the primary car









Milano or 75 - either way I understand. No where I my rant did say that I wouldn't want an Alfa (for the other 5% of the time), I just have too many cars as it is now...








Back on topic: I picked up some supplies to do some body work on the Scirocco.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (sheareraehs)*

Ordered a car cover so I can park her in the shade where ever I go.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

drove it to and from work?....like i do every day?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_drove it to and from work?....like i do every day?









same here








plan to wash tomorrow, will be the first time since Cincy...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
plan to wash tomorrow, will be the first time since Cincy...

*sighs* I really need to wash mine...it's been a month







It's got pine needles and tree crap on it


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
*sighs* I really need to wash mine...it's been a month







It's got pine needles and tree crap on it









The Flash silver club!!!
I washed and waxed my Flash silver 16V today. First time in 6 months but I cover my car all the time.


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Drove like it loves it.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Finished replacing the clutch cable, changed the gear oil (or should I say sludge that was in there), checked all the fluids and went on a little test drive


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Found a giant flat spot where there was no rubber on one of my tires. Wonder what was causing the vibration?
broke a lug bolt moving the thing to the back so that car was drivable till I get new tires *sigh*


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Drove mine from Pittsburgh to Maryland to pick up five teardrops to refinish, then to DC (two hours of rush hour traffic, ugh) then to Raleigh. Yay driving.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (madarua)*

Put the top down, warmed her up, gave the handy Allen key a teensy nudge to ease her out of a slight lean miss, proceeded with casual acceleration, followed by a short Italian tuneup.







She had a good time; so did I.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Now on to







and marking http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 2:05 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I emptied mine out from the trip.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Falcor)*

What's that little snailly thing there, Falcor???


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I lowered it.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Drove Glenn to the insurance place, got insurance re-instated on it, then drove to my future mother-in-laws, played some cards with her, then ran around and did some errands!







It's great to finally drive Glenn around, makes me so happy!

If you were able to get a dissected soundbite of you driving down the street you would be able to separate out Glenn's purring noises.
He needs more love. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hnknrob (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OorsciroccO)*

ordered some hawk hp plus pads for the corrado g60 calipers i rebuilt last weekend. i also ordered a battery relocation kit so i can throw that giant bastard in the trunk as part of my engine bay cleaning.










_Modified by hnknrob at 7:22 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hnknrob)*

Made an in Scirocco camera mount out of some old junk.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*

Um busted out the vacuum cleaner,Wash rags,Shammy,Shook my head at the broken stereo.
Gave her the wink,because I still live her.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_What's that little snailly thing there, Falcor???
















Oh that, that's just my rotational exhaust gas energy extractor device....


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (Falcor)*

I bought 2 mini-drums of VP Racing C12 for it. $$$


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_
Oh that, that's just my rotational exhaust gas energy extractor device....









Hmm, looks like an obstruction to flow if you ask me...you'd better be careful with that....whaaaaaa...pssshtttttt....


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Went for a relaxing Sunday drive with some friends to test the camera mount. Now I need to edit the video.



















_Modified by Doug T at 9:13 AM 6-22-2009_


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Swore at it!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (No post counting)*

Went to work to support the lifestyle to which they have become accustomed.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

drove it around a whole bunch, took it to the rifle range and played with my ak for a bit


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

I've got the engine block and crank in the trunk of the Passat wagon in the parking lot outside my work....


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Put on an Audi 4000 TB and Intake. I need to adjust the TB, it doesn't close completely. Yay for no idle!
Put on my snowflakes with new tires.
Installed rear bumper.
Drilled and pushed in front shocks.
Adjusted rear suspension so car sits level now.
Fixed CD player (kinda).
Now I just need to replace that toilet bowl of an exhaust.
New shoes/Level suspension:










_Modified by Rannoch at 10:09 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## 86_rocco (Apr 16, 2009)

I installed a new horn
aoooooogaaah


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

I need a horn badly, too many times I've needed one so far. That and brighter headlights. I drilled a hole in a cue ball and voila, new shift knob.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (JaymesW)*








Got to put on a anouther 100 miles in extreme conditions.


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

i drove mine.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (GoKraut)*

Made a inner H1 to H4 headlight conversion harness so I can run some different inner headlights on the MK1 for racing at night.
The harness is for quick conversion and for temporary use only. The connector contacts are self insulated at the relay harness contacts. Wires are color coded for passenger and driver's side. About an hour ago, after I made this harness (today), after I got the special lamps and bulbs, the organizers of the race canceled the night race. Not only did they do that (sucks) but they re secluded the event for the November Bonelli park weekend during the day on Sunday.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Raced the hell out of it at June Bug but produced no real good times. Just impressive reaction times of .026 and .028.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Finally (after about 10k miles) replaced the old, flat oil cooler o-ring seal I had to re-use in a pinch when dropping in the new motor. Turns out my engine doenst leak a drip of oil after all







(pats self on back)


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Finally (after about 10k miles) replaced the old, flat oil cooler o-ring seal I had to re-use in a pinch when dropping in the new motor. Turns out my engine doenst leak a drip of oil after all







(pats self on back)

You just jixed yourself!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

 this .
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I changed out the clutch cable that had started going out on the way to Cincy, pulled and cleaned the shift rod, replaced the shift rod bushing, finally got the shift linkage adjusted to where it's supposed to be, changed the oil, and attempted to adjust my fuel mixture.
I think I have the fuel adjusted wrong though, I'm running rich at idle, an AFR of 12 - 12.5 at idle, when I'm running it seems to be sitting around 14 -14.5, so what voltage, or current should I be getting out of the test plug?


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

put new head lights in and started woring on my motor mounts for my swap


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (spooky24v)*

drove it to Orlando and back








saw ginster's yellow Scirocco and couple of VR Corrados







at a local VW gtg









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (California 16v)*








I broke out the drivers side window glass


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

Futzed around with the fuel again, disconnected the iav and the 5th injector and adjusted the fuel distributor until my wideband was reading an afr between 14-15, I'm hoping this works because the gas mileage was a$$ after the last adjustment, I changed out the water temp sensor too, hopefully that fixes the cold run problem.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_







I broke out the drivers side window glass








Well i took the door appart went to the grave(not yet) to gat more glass.
Oh and thought of a good story to describe what happened.
I was driving thru the dessert,and a wild pig jumped thru my side glass.


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*

Today was a very productive day for me. Got the fuel lines swapped out, ordered 6x9 alpine type r speakers, and changed the oil. Gotta bleed the brakes and get it on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

started driving mine again, as the Caddy is out of commission for a bit


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_started driving mine again, as the Caddy is out of commission for a bit

Been driving mine every day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Makes me smile


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I much prefer the 40+mpg of the Caddy to the 25-30 of the Scirocco, and diesel is cheaper right now. But the Scirocco is a helluva lot more fun to drive, and I should have taken it this weekend, wouldn't have broke down if I had it


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I much prefer the 40+mpg of the Caddy to the 25-30 of the Scirocco, and diesel is cheaper right now. But the Scirocco is a helluva lot more fun to drive, and I should have taken it this weekend, wouldn't have broke down if I had it









Oh yeah...I should finally install the struts/springs for the Jetta, 41mpg is a WIN!! The Scirocco does about the same as the Jeep Wrangler in town...but I do love that exhaust note


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Just got back to Maryland from NY..
Must be doing something wrong. 1235 miles, 36.71 gallons of gas - That's about 33.6 MPG - hit over 36 MPG in some areas. Majority of the driving was highway - 65-70 MPH. This is my daily driver - it averages 30 MPG in the summer with city traffic. 
Oil change is the next thing to do...


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ft6crt)*

After 3 long yrs of patiently waiting







, my build BEGINS today at 10:30am http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (coolerow)*

I scrubbed the crud off it. Didn't have time to start the teardown, had a Westfalia side job that needed attention. Possibly teardown begins tomorrow







.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yesterday I:
1. removed plastic water outlet from head, got a new o-ring and installed Aluminum one.
2. removed seats and shampooed carpet
3. shampooed the seats too!
4. added those trim strips over the door sills
5. cleaned out my interior
6. re-velcroed Megasquirt up to the bottom of the raintray

Today I:
1. Engine degreaser'd and brushed/cleaned the engine
2. Scrubbed the wheels with Eagle1 AtoZ wheel and tire cleaner REALLY WELL, then used Eagle1 Keep Clean on 'em
3. Cleaned and shined the tires with Meguiar's NXT INSANE SHINE (this stuff is CRAZY!)
4. Replaced the leaky oil high pressure switch
5. Sanded and smoothed the aluminum outlet flange I installed yesterday because it was leaking slightly due to pits. I also replaced the hose clamps with new ones. Topped the coolant up.
6. FINALLY modified the battery holddown to make my funky battery not slide back and forth in the battery tray. Now it's TIGHT! I also got another cap for the GM style terminals it has.
7. Cleaned the dash and shined it up with the F21, also used it on the door panels, radio, back bumper, and rear license holder
8. Used leather cleaner/conditioner on the shift boot. It looks NEW!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (microdub98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *microdub98* »_After 3 long yrs of patiently waiting







, my build BEGINS today at 10:30am http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


aaaaand?


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Aaaaand???..... It's a teradown process right now, no building


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (microdub98)*

Worked on the shift linkage again, the bolt holding the relay rod on came loose, again, so I added more loc-tite and a lock washer. 
Started pulling the CIS out of the white car in prep for the ms install.


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

wasnt today, I forgot to post, but two days ago I fixed the fuel lines, changed the oil, installed new windshield wipers and applied Rain*X


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (xECKSx58)*

scir content









i've always wondered if i could hook up a battery and tell the mileage in a junkyard off an electric odometer
i wanted to see how many miles are on this fresh auto VR
all the relays and fuses were stolen
who ever would do this to a perfectly good cluster has more issues than me...WTF
so two 7.2 remote control car batteries in series ought to light it up
using a trim screw location top left for ground -
then i used just the pointed end of the meter probe to stick powa into the bottom terminals until the cluster lit
(the top is power in to the fuses, the bottom is acc out)
looks like fuse 17 goes to cluster



























_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 12:12 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (EL DRIFTO)*

installing 6x9's now. Gotta run into town and get some hardware since the person who sold it to me stole it!!!


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (xECKSx58)*

Replaced the original VW horns (which were getting pretty weak) with new Bosch units OE on a W124 Mercedes. Much louder (but still sound like a German horn) and slightly smaller in diameter, allowing better mounting position. Less than $32 for the pair from Autohaus AZ.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Got new front fenders, turn indicator lenses and a grill on my GF's car (the yellow one missing a fender at cincy) looks much sexy now, at least from the front/passenger side.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

Here's a picture to clarify that! I loved that car....has a ton of personality! Plus I'm a real sucker for yellow....








I'll be headed back down to Ohio in the same green car I had at Cincy today. He knows how to get to Wilmington, but we'll see how he does getting to Mt Vernon...here's hoping for nice weekend weather. So I guess today I packed him...yesterday I tore out all of his seats except one; so it's gonna be a NOISY ride!


_Modified by punchbug at 5:32 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

This:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Doug, that's reel purdy!!!!! I'm tryin out the new nine cell battery I got for Klausie's netbook. There is something fundamentally WRONG with ordering electronic gizmos for one of our "simple" cars, but why keep life simple eh? Let's not mention that the abacus tht keeps tack of the car's mileage has now been officaillly declared dead. But even without the odometer, I'd say my fuel economy to get down here was great. 
So at some point my "what did you do to your Scirocco today" post will be about fixing the odometer in a mkI. I have to add that I was the happiet girl in the world yesteday, putting another 500ish miles on such fine utomobile. I just plain LOVE that little green guy!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Finished pulling the CIS unit out of the white one, anybody need a working CIS unit?
I didn't realise that hose clamps could get that rusty.










_Modified by tmechanic at 7:51 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Didn't do anything to the Callaway. Just thought, how much more reliable my Callaway is than my POS MKIII Jetta. If that isn't a good statement on 2 slow reliability than I don't know what one is.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Corrado1900T)*

Replaced the (MK2) passenger side tail light bulb after MR. Black and White told me it was out. 
Oh yea and my (MK2) Power Steering seal (on the passenger side) is toast so now I am going to have all kinds of fun with the steering rack.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*

got the motor back together and running sorta idles like **** and wants to die lol hopefully i get it running well before waterwerks.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Meltkamp)*

almost pushed the horn trying to set the cruise...
i noticed that the center of my steering wheel seems to be made out of dust and not foam


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Started retro-fitting S1 headlights to my S2


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Me too..sorta...but they are e30 projectors and I'm going single round not dual.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

I don't know how I feel about the rounds. I think it'll look like an alien. Maybe a cool alien, maybe a weird alien. Post some after shots, will ya Josh?


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Of course... Gotta work on the house today so I should have it finished tomorrow night, right now I'm rolling around with square/round lol. I think the round makes the car look happier and the square makes it look more angry. haha


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

that looks dope


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (microdub98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *microdub98* »_Started retro-fitting S1 headlights to my S2








I want to see.I put a car cover on her.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

I drove it around the bloc for the first time in about a month wooo I fixed it (knock on wood)


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

I was thinkin bout the e30's aswell but sourcing a good set from a yard around here is tough and what they're askin on Egay for em, ridiculous







. Kohls German Auto hooked me up w/ a mint set of S1 lights for $70. I can live w/ that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

that headlight pic ^ reminds me of david bowie this morning


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Did some work on the Scirocket today:
Changed the knock sensor. I was amazed that the old one was still working even tho it was missing most of it's plastic case and the wires were bare/dry rotted away.
Re calibrated the Air/Fuel... with the little Amp meter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Changed out all my wheel bolts to shiny ones that makes me happy









Tossed in a can of 134a to get my AC back up and cooling again.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

I peeled back the cover half way and started and let him run for 20 min.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

got irritated because it's been idling high lately like 1500 when it gets good and warm.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

discovered my exhaust leak is *not* coming from the mani-downpipe junction, but from losing a stud on cyl no. 1. Put a bolt in there to get me home, when it cools down I'll go put a proper stud in place, with the copper self-locking nut.
Also found out the clock is not broken, just unplugged, and started to install a volt meter in place of the clock, but have no clean source of switched 12v there. That 'problem' will be solved on Sunday.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

got my interior back together woo! Just time for more low lol


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*

Put my drivers side door back together,and wished the original glass would never got broke.(They dont go back together like they came apart).


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

loaded it with a 12v VR block.







next up. 12v head.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (83mk2scirocco)*

yesterday, vacuumed the inside of the Scirocco for the first time since Cincy, which included removing the seats to clean the carpet underneath them.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Ah yes, that's what I did on friday...was the first time since cincy 2008 it got vacuumed...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Rodolfo watched while I worked on El Guapo


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_loaded it with a 12v VR block.







next up. 12v head.

i love vr


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

took out the cars entire wiring harness


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

open the door just to see if my dome light would come on.








first time i touched it in three months.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (84iroc)*

Changed my oil and fuel filter,I lost a copper washer under the battery some were.








Then on the way home I slowed way down for a Jack Rabbit.I figured it would be bed carma if hit it since I own a (77)Rabbit.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

I went out and re-registered mine. I've officially been here a year now!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

crazy


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yeah, I might be moving again soon. Things are falling apart up here.







AZ calls.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nyoooooooo!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The lease is up in September, if Kelly decides she doesn't want to live under the same roof as me, there won't be anything keeping me here. I like the heat so AZ,NM and NC are options.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

nice picks


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'80 : finally replaced a faulty ignition switch and re-wired the switched power for my MS ECU so that it is all run off the key now.
'76 : De-greased and pressure washed the engine bay. Gave the exterior a washing.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I made some new revision 2 center caps for my wheels.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

added a small performance upgrade


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

Does that give you as much increased HP as a K&N air filter?


----------



## cossieboy (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (buzzgun)*

Well i cleaned the rocco for next weeks car show


----------



## Jetronic (Mar 12, 2002)

My Father and I worked on cleaning up the grounds in my 87 16v. The battery cable terminals were in bad shape. The ground that ran under the airbox was fine though so we left it alone (checked the resistance with a multimeter). We did run a new ground from the alternator body to the negative post though. Also my horns were going in and out so we cleaned up the connections to those as well. While the battery was out we pre-treated the battery tray with some rust killer. I will need to pain the tray flat black in a few days. I am thinking to take off the fan shroud and do that as well.
My scirocco seems to run a lot better now. The idle is more stable, it starts better and the horns work again! 
Next up: Adjust air/fuel mixture to get better gas mileage!
-daniel


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Jetronic)*

put on my new plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FL regs indicate a new plate be issued to you every 5yrs. didn't know my time was up already..._five flipping years?1!1!_
























old tag, retired...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_put on my new plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FL regs indicate a new plate be issued to you every 5yrs. didn't know my time was up already..._five flipping years?1!1!_

Why?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Why?
















guess they figger the old one gets 'weathered', etc.?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Yeah, I might be moving again soon. Things are falling apart up here.







AZ calls.

Yeah....do it.....
it's sunny everyday here,I can't even remember the last time I saw rain,and if you need a place to check things out from,feel free to knock on the door Isabelle,we have extra rooms here.Surprisingly I think the work situation is picking up around here,and I'm sure you'd be able to find something without to much difficulty.Besides we need more Scirocco's in AZ.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

took it over to sciroccoracer7's place and had him tune it up and fix my coolant temp sensor plug lol. Thanks Josh! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Waterwerks Here I come


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_put on my new plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Sweet! 
At least Florida isn't as cheap as Minnesota, yet. Our plates used to be galvanized steel all the way up 'till the late 90's. Then they switched to aluminum. For our current run which started last year (?) they stopped embossing the letter/number combination and just paint them on. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
We pay so much for the damned things, the least they can do is give us a piece of galvanized steel over a painted piece of aluminum foil.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_took it over to sciroccoracer7's place and had him tune it up and fix my coolant temp sensor plug lol. Thanks Josh! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Waterwerks Here I come

Anytime man, I'm just glad it's running better than ever now. It was real cool to finally hang out with another Scirocco enthusiast. Come by the garage anytime I'm almost always out there lol.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sciroccoracer7)*

will do love working on cars and hangin with fellow rocco enthusiast.
And for everyone that doesn't believe he has rwd rocco in the works he does lol


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Not today, but I did just replace my bad lifters, engine is nice and quiet now


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Sweet! 
At least Florida isn't as cheap as Minnesota, yet. Our plates used to be galvanized steel all the way up 'till the late 90's. Then they switched to aluminum. For our current run which started last year (?) they stopped embossing the letter/number combination and just paint them on. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
We pay so much for the damned things, the least they can do is give us a piece of galvanized steel over a painted piece of aluminum foil. 


It's not painted, it's a vinyl decal, Berry-Wiemeuller out in Plymouth makes the machine that applies them.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Aaaah, I haven't seen one that up-close yet so I couldn't really tell - I just could tell didn't have the letter/number combo punched into the plate anymore.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Took it to the Deutsche Classic and didn't win. Oh well I didn't expect to either. Nice little drive and some good grub.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Gave Glenn a bath today!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Corrado1900T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado1900T* »_Took it to the Deutsche Classic and didn't win. Oh well I didn't expect to either. Nice little drive and some good grub.

Good seeing you and the Callaway out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took one of mine to the Deutsche Classic (I also didn't win anything), then went to New Jersey to get a transmission for the other one.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Tweaked my fuel mixture again, was running too rich, now running about 13 when warm at idle. Washed it for the first time ever, it looks pretty good, used claybar on it, the hood is too far gone, but the roof and fenders cleaned up pretty well.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

new plugs, cap, rotor
cleaned k&n drop in filter
installed new exhaust
rinsed at uwash
drove for 2hrs


----------



## 82rocco1.7 (Feb 25, 2009)

left my lights on and killed the battery


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (82rocco1.7)*

got a new optma battery new ranex wiper blades and filled up on 91 next week i put my air bags on this turd


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got a step-drill bit, cut a 1" hole in my firewall, moved the coil into the raintray


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Good seeing you and the Callaway out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took one of mine to the Deutsche Classic (I also didn't win anything), then went to New Jersey to get a transmission for the other one.

Sop how was the ride to Jersey. Hit any torrential rain storms? I think it was about 2 hours after I got my car all bundled up that the mega storm hit. I need to get a garage.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Corrado1900T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado1900T* »_
Sop how was the ride to Jersey. Hit any torrential rain storms? I think it was about 2 hours after I got my car all bundled up that the mega storm hit. I need to get a garage.

Long and bumpy. Northeast PA/Jersey roads suck. I-78 and 287 were especially bad.
I didn't see any rain until around midnight last night.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

looked at the 85 i just bought shook my head and smiled. thought it had no power steering when i drove it home, nope just no power steering fluid...


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Not today but this weekend I drove about 400 miles round trip, ~60-80 miles uphill going to the destination in 90+ degree heat to stress test the car... not a hitch. Wasn't very quick at 7.200 ft elevation though


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Thrasher)*

This and that (Replace the power rack, clutch, and flywheel)


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

hehe, the A/C on my 1980 Scirocco is of the crank type.
Ever since I bought this car the passenger side window (half the A/C!) was reluctant to go down more than several inches. Well this morning I tore it apart again (it's getting hot out).
The PO had installed a passenger side factory "sport" mirror (optional on my model). It seems that he routed the cable inside of the window track instead of outside of it. ;-) When I saw this I broke out laughing ....
So I rerouted the cable and presto! Problem solved!
Still got a few more kinks to work out of this car though.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Doug T)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 


_Modified by EUROROC at 1:05 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (EUROROC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROROC* »_Doug... 
How much of a B*tch was it to pull the rack? 
I have to do that too... someday. 
-Raffi


My passenger side rack seal was leaking (badly) and the rack groaned even with spray so my rack needed to be replaced. The rack (being under, behind or over everything) is not easy to get to. I am sure that some folks can do this job with one hand and both eyes closed (on a lift) but it takes me a long time to do any small job. The differential, rear trans mount, down pipe and shields are all in the way. In the processes of removing the half shafts, air box, hot air/ cold air intake, starter, down pipe, upper stress bar, front sway bar, K bar, shields, shift links, knuckle to ball joint, all the mounts (except for the passenger side motor mount), and trans I found a bunch of stuff that I wanted to replace. You know how it goes, an exhaust stud always backs out, the ball joints are in need of replacement and seals are leaky. 
I decided that it was a good opportunity to replace the original factory installed clutch at the same time because I wanted to remove the trans for more room. The flywheel, clutch & PP were on my long list of stuff to do. The clutch was thin and slipping (it was on my: should I fix or junk the 16V thread). I should have replaced all the trans mounts at the same time but I did not have the parts to do it at the time. The firewall steering boot (I had a new one because my old boot had a small tear) is a chore to install as is the shaft to rack connection. I took off the driver’s side tie rod when removing the rack but installed the new rack with both tie rods on the new rack. Outside of finding dirt in places that have not been touched by human hands for 22 years, the disappointment of seeing how worn some parts are and the chore of removing lots of stuff it is not that difficult to replace the rack but it is not any fun whatsoever.


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Doug T)*

i took the transmission out and threw it in the shed. (yes, I literally threw it in the shed.) at 200k miles, it could use a bit of work. 2nd gear grinds, needs new bearings, and the sort. but I'm not rebuilding it, i have a rebuilt one waiting to go in! just need some purple power and I'm good to go!


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Cut up my rear quarters/flairs a bit, rolled the fronts, dropped it a bit more
Running 15x7 et:28 up front, et: 8 rear
















oh and put a sticker on it









sorry for the crap cell shots


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

goals for this week:
(probably monday of next week though, the girl gets kinda ****ty when i work on the cars during the week day evenings. It's her "what about meeeeeee, pay attention to meeeeee!!!" time. So as i love my girlfriend a bit more then the roccos, they tend to get side lined in the evenings.)
anyways...
-fix power steering issue
-install short shift kit, the linkage grommet is toast currently so might as well install the kit which comes with a new one...
-finish rubbing out the oxidation and trim grime on the passenger side.
-wander around it, smoke a bunch of cigarettes, look over at the 16v and say "i know, i know, i promise i'll give you some attention next week!!"
See the prob with the 16v is that other then washing it and waxing it i really can't put the attention that i want to to it as everything that needs to be done now is $$$ and $$$$ and possibly $$$$$ if i had the ability...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gonna try and get a pressure plate and bolts on Wednesday and get the motor/trans into the 76


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Dropped off these..







to get the tires mounted 165-45-15














It has been over a year since I bought the wheels and I finally have them back from the kid that was hand polishing them..... 
I leave for Chicago tomorrow and won't be back til Thursday night which means I won't get them til Friday... So I will be busy after work on Friday adjusting ride height and cleaning her up for some pics





















I am so excited I can hardly stand it!!


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

finished the wheel bearings, and new rear struts


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Dropped off these..









very cool rims, remind me of something Hajime Sorayama would be into, look him up, cool stuff. chrome bitches...


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jaysonhadwick)*

Got a free 25,000 BTU AC unit to keep my car cool in the summer while she's in the garage.....and me too,while I work on it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

picked up the pressure plate, PP bolts, and flywheel bolts for the 76


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*








axxamed to see that my rear euro bumper turned brwon.From the Deesert ****ing sun.







Oh well when I piant the car I will straightn them and match bumps to the body.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

ordered a new clutch cable and grommet for the 85, got the 85 registered. drove it to work and realized what good care my 88 has had with its po's. this thing drives like an old military jeep!!!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

washed it for the next gtg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dirty wheels means there's magnetic grease left!


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 


_Modified by EUROROC at 1:06 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## andykane (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (EUROROC)*

Re-torqued lug nuts after nearly losing a wheel yesterday...


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I got 36mpg today! Everybody at work can suck it. And I have no car payments.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*

prepped it for waterwerks even though im not going judged hahah


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Washed mine








put some of the stereo equipment back in. I guess that's as much as I have to show off...


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

considered replacing the toilet bowl exhaust with the dual manifold from an early 1.7L rabbit. not sure if it's worth it...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_considered replacing the toilet bowl exhaust with the dual manifold from an early 1.7L rabbit. not sure if it's worth it...

if it's leaking and you have the parts, do it!








it helps high rpm power a little
i'll just post everything twice
i dont feel this stupid










_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 4:48 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
if it's leaking and you have the parts, do it!








it helps high rpm power a little


I like more power and high RPMs.
I'll call up the junkyard and see if they still have the rabbit.
Maybe go pull it this afternoon. Best part is that it's from a CIS-Lambda car so it already has the O2 sensor bung.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

i'm looking forward to some tunes today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i just wirenut the subs/amp into the trunk for gtgs or trips
i've got 2 12, acoustic box
PPI 2300 amp
alpine 3321 xover
CDM9823 indash
alpine 6x9 in deck
wow i must like alpine
anyway, it takes up the whole trunk
sounds awesome
never stays in over night...
cause it wouldn't be there in the morning


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (arc9)*

Well she kinda chuggs a little at full throttle.So I thought it was the cat..So I pulled it off last night.







Cleaned it out.It sounds and runs better.








I was late this morning..And got a 61 in a 45.I guess its running a lot better


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (83mk2scirocco)*

raced a VR corrado, for a tie, into fourth b4 we ran out of room








close races are the best 
it handles so much better with subs in the trunk
but they'll be coming out before night
thats a passat synchro in back









_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 1:03 AM 7-19-2009_
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...b.jpg

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 1:39 AM 7-19-2009_










_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 6:06 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Drove it to Cars & Coffee in Irvine and was the only Scirocco among all the Ferraris, Lambos, Porsche Carrera GTs, muscle cars, hot rods, race cars, antiques, etc. Most unusual offering was a New Beetle TDI Baja Bug. Overheard one guy say: "Somebody made it into a *man's* car!" The bud vase had been removed.


----------



## OneSixV (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I broke out a new tooth brush and scrubbed in the door jams, behind the bumpers and the places the body kit comes together. Then replaced the fuel filter!


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (first_rocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *first_rocc* »_Drove it to Cars & Coffee in Irvine and was the only Scirocco among all the Ferraris, Lambos, Porsche Carrera GTs, muscle cars, hot rods, race cars, antiques, etc.

Did they let you park with them? I heard that they now had people that were only allowing certain cars in.


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Batrugger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Batrugger* »_Did they let you park with them? I heard that they now had people that were only allowing certain cars in.

Absolutely. There are rules, but they aren't strictly enforced, that say 1978 or older or "special interest" which can mean exotic, new releases, or just something you don't see very often. There are informal divisions of the parking lot which become apparent after you go a few times, but nothing cast in stone. A few months ago, I parked the Scirocco and came back to find a Pantera on one side and a Ferrari on the other.
The problem was with unannounced invasions by car clubs with "non-interesting" cars, specifically (I have read) with the winged Honda/Subaru/Mitsubishi crowd a few months ago. Their demographics were way different from the usual participants and it didn't go over very well. Hence, the rules were published.
I think it's back on track and there was a good mix on Saturday. The usual gatekeeper, a nice older lady who says "nice car" to about everyone, wasn't on duty but I saw only one car turned away.. a 90s Taurus that obviously made a wrong turn.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Finally figured out what's wrong with my Scirocco.







A thread will follow soon...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

drove to Tacoma for WaterWerks


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_drove to Tacoma for WaterWerks

How was it?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

i had a good time cant believe I lost to winky the one eyed mk2 rocco hahhah. Good times ensued and people ended up looking like lobsters
Oh and I took second in the rocco category there was only 4 of us entered though


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*

Put a emergency fan switch,Is not like didnt see the hot weather comming.110 degres.The hottest part of the map.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
How was it?










was pretty good, although I didn't see much of the show, was helping Double J in their booth. I made sure to at least visit all the Sciroccos, and there were more sciroccos at the show (judged and non-judged) than mk1 rabbits and jettas combined


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Kelly was there, she said it was kind of a disappointment, that there weren't a lot of A1 and A2 chassis cars there...but either way, she wants to keep the Jetta again


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Changed my coolant,and alternator belt.( my coolant got dark fast.)I tend to keep a close watch on it sence I like in the hotest climate of the countery.







Vacume and wash.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (83mk2scirocco)*

in the midst of pulling the transmission from the 8v, and seeing if it can be repaired easily. if not, pulling the transmission from the 16v and swapping it to the 8v, being the 16v needs an engine


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

New coolant res, cap, sensor.... K&N filter and new speedo cable


----------



## sheareraehs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (slow_16v)*

I had busy day yesterday:
- Replaced my oil pan gasket
 Good news: no metal in the pan








Bad news: someone was in there before, there was thread damage on some of the screws








- I finally wired my rear fog lights up to the fog switch
- I also got around to fixing my dome light - it never switched on when the doors were opened.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sheareraehs)*

cut the roof right off of it.....now that's progress....no turning back now...


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*

removed the wheels and brake drums and in the process smashed my hand big time


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

I drove my car in the rain today. I don't do that very often, but i decided i was going to drive the car today, and i was sticking to it. 
unfortunately, i had a little bit of rain coming in under the dash right in the area of the fuse box. any thoughts/ideas on that?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_cut the roof right off of it.....now that's progress....no turning back now...
















Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Pics or it didn't happen.

naaa....I didn't happen,yet....
there was a pic of a gold MK II that was chopped that I really liked the look of,
I'd really like to chop it and it's in the perfect stage to do such...
I'm still pondering and playing with the sharpie.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

New back-up light switch.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brownhound)*

Installed my tail lights I bought from Mtl Marc in June. 
Before:








After:


----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

installed a cap and rotor,haven`t driven it in a few days .


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4506121


----------



## nitemareglitch (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

I just bought myself a 86 8v, this past Saturday, tons of water came in. Checked my rain try and the outlets were clogged up. Fixed it right up!! 
Today: I failed an emissions test, then replaced the plugs/dis/rotor in hopes of passing it later this week.
BTW anyone know what would cause high CO%?


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

took off the monster truck tires the p/o had on (that ripped off my 16v body kit on every corner







), put on some used oe size tires.... and a mtn dew can with muffler cement on my downpipe that is most holy..... cuz i have no money for a downpipe


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (bpspdracer)*

Put the new wheels on the car. Took a picture. 






















..................











_Modified by Doug T at 8:23 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Doug T)*

I placed a nice order with parts4vws http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








More to come in the next 2 days.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I did this:
1. Put in a new radiator cap - my old one held 0psi. Ordered it from Advance. Stant Brand. Turns out it's made in Germany and is of MUCH higher quality than the 1 year old broken cap I got from Germanautoparts
2. Fixed the blue wire - the alternator field D+ wire. (D stands for Dynamo, BTW!) - I had no cluster before, so it wasn't important. Now I start the car, and the alter will immediately start charging with no throttle blip!!








3. Fixed the coolant temp sensor wire for the gauge in the cluster. Works great!
4. Fixed a bad leaky cap on the coolant pipe - my blockoff to delete the expansion tank had cracked and had a pinhole leak that evidenced itself after my cooling system could finally be pressurized. 
5. Set the proper mileage and calibrated the 160mph speedometer I have in the new instrument cluster.
6. Installed working lightbulbs in the cluster- I have THREE working cluster lights!! WOOOHOOO!!!!





























7. Took the seats out, vacuumed, and shampooed the carpets and floormats.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I found $4.26 in change in my car today.
I also wrenched on the mysterious black scirocco in the garage


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_cut the roof right off of it.....now that's progress....no turning back now...
















Might as well, it's dead weight and it obscures the driver's view! Then get out the wild paint.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I placed a nice order with parts4vws http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







More to come in the next 2 days.


Mmmm, peanut M&M's!


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

A cop arrested a drunken bum next to the 88 16v today, i asked the cop if i could move my car while all this bs was going on and he yelled at me to stay back. As i am a law abiding citizen i said ok, walked back into my shop and wrote down the cops plates and called my g,friend to go get the camera (just incase schit went down on my car), but nothing happened and i stopped having a panic attack.
Then i had an older guy ask me a bunch of questions about the 88 and offered me $3,000 for it, i said no, and told me to ask me again in a couple of years.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Might as well, it's dead weight and it obscures the driver's view! Then get out the wild paint.









I can't decide whether to chop or just cut it right off.......
I'll tell you one thing....I love your car.....so sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nitemareglitch (Aug 19, 2005)

Just popped a new Ignition Coil in, still had the OEM factory part...







She purrs so much nicer now.


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (nitemareglitch)*

Pulled the head off, cause a valve took a dump.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_
I can't decide whether to chop or just cut it right off.......
I'll tell you one thing....I love your car.....so sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Yeah, I can't believe I didn't get her years ago. I'm really enjoying her. But somehow she'll always be Lowell's car, you know?


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










this is pretty cool.. and purple is my favorite color. sciroccos aren't the safest cars but how bout one without a roof........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nitemareglitch (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I cleaned up the engine bay

Dropped the oil pan out and cleaned her up (I think it had the factory gasket on it still)
Before

After

I also replaced all this offending vac hose, new pics of this later

Then it was time for her bath and wax job, (a girl always loves a good waxing)




_Modified by nitemareglitch at 1:38 PM 8-10-2009_


_Modified by nitemareglitch at 1:53 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (nitemareglitch)*

I pressed in the stock na bumpers on my 79 and cut them down just need to plastic weld them together pics later lol


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_
this is pretty cool.. and purple is my favorite color. sciroccos aren't the safest cars but how bout one without a roof........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh hell, I was all worried about the lack of a roll bar when I got her, then I got thinking about how solid the typical Cessna is and it seemed minor after that. Drove the green one again today, and he's such a happy little guy! (Buried the needle on him yesterday, oh dear!) I seem to be driving more than wrenching this year, and that's fine by me!


_Modified by punchbug at 6:30 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

i just hope you never have to find out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

swapped the good (nice paint) and working sunroof from the 86 to the 88. thats what the 86 gets for running like schit out of nowhere the other day... she wants to treat me like krap for saving her, i'll treat her like the filthy german prostitute that she is in return!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

Broke something in the tranny tonight. wont go into third and barely wants to go into first and second.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_i just hope you never have to find out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, me too. But I do enjoy the car, and drive like I'm invisible, so I try to avoid tight spots. I know, there's always the random bonehead.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_Broke something in the tranny tonight. wont go into third and barely wants to go into first and second.

Slim hopes but you're sure it's not something in the linkage?
---
I drove it like I do most days.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Pushed the white reset button to turn off my o2 sensor light.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_Slim hopes but you're sure it's not something in the linkage?

Well I think it was the linakge hopped in it this morning to try and figure it out and it shifted into every gear just fine and dandy. What I think happend was first off it was raining (yeah yeah I know how dare I drive it in the rain) my tires are bald so I couldnt catch any traction so the wheels bounced. So im thinking it jammed my linkage so I couldnte shift into third if that makes any sense. So today I drove it


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I put in a new battery today so tomorrow or Thursday when i get towed home I'll have brake lights








I also discovered the horn does not work (didnt check all the fuses yet) and that the radio wire harness is cut and Frankensteined together behind the old JVC deck that is currently in it.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I got some more pics too!


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Granitethewolf)*

Some fresh Red Line and a new filter.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_I put in a new battery today so tomorrow or Thursday when i get towed home I'll have brake lights








I also discovered the horn does not work (didnt check all the fuses yet) and that the radio wire harness is cut and Frankensteined together behind the old JVC deck that is currently in it.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I got some more pics too!

Just run all new wires, it just feels better that way anyways.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (tehmonkay)*

put a sony explode,tokico struts,and vogtland sport springs.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (83mk2scirocco)*

took it for a spin to the bank with the g-friend, screamed through the walmart parking lot at 50.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

found out the tranny is toast















Good news is I found a replacment tranny for it and am getting it tomorrow


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I have started to dismantle the motor for the MK1, and gave it a try sandblasting some brackets so they can get ready for powdercoating. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I have started to dismantle the motor for the MK1, and gave it a try sandblasting some brackets so they can get ready for powdercoating. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Hey your intake is on the wrong side lol jk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_
Hey your intake is on the wrong side lol jk

I don't care, CIS has already been ripped by the PO and I am going to run Megasquirt.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Mtl-Marc)*

lol megasquirt nice.


----------



## vinnysdubs (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Meltkamp)*

i looked at it and cussed it. then went inside


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (vinnysdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vinnysdubs* »_i looked at it and cussed it. then went inside









Have you had a beer yet?


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (G-rocco)*

learned of my next problem..got it started for the first time in 3 weeks..now it wont start again..****


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I don't care, CIS has already been ripped by the PO and I am going to run Megasquirt.









That is on the correct side for MS.







And if you canèt get an AEG manifold, that one will have to do. Leaving the è because itès from the Canadain multilingual keyboard setting, special for you! 
OnTopic: Pulled the trim strip out of the parts Wolfie and cleaned it up...and installed in in that nasty gap in the verts bumper. And stole some Kamei bling from the 16V for the vert for a car show tomorrow. I will pay dearly for that Im sure, she is a jealous creature.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (punchbug)*
















I lowered the front 1.5 inches,and did an alighnment.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (83mk2scirocco)*

got it back and cleaned it. i sold it over a year ago and just trade my quad for it.


----------



## vixen-auto (Jan 7, 2009)

i wash and wax rocc nothing special


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vixen-auto)*

I blew another coolant hose. Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I blew another coolant hose. Houston, we have a problem.









Damn, are you blowing the same one each time?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

twice on this hose. but a different hose the first time.
pretty sure i have a leaking head gasket thats blowing pressure out into my coolant system. 
SUCKS!!


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
pretty sure i have a leaking head gasket thats blowing pressure out into my coolant system. 
SUCKS!!

Getting bubbles in the expansion tank? Yeah, that does suck.


----------



## nitemareglitch (Aug 19, 2005)

Had to rig my drivers side door handle, the tumbler came right out. Seems as thought before it was rigged together. Ordering new handles this Wednesday.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yay me
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
Painting and cleaning. this is going to get ugly...................


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (ft6crt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ft6crt* »_
Getting bubbles in the expansion tank? Yeah, that does suck.

Ouch,
me nothing special,Um took an oil filter from work,so I can do my routine maintinance.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

The other day almost had it running, think i can get it to run today.


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

Did a little bondo work


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Yesterday was a nice day. I was at work, nothing to do, so I took a 30 minute break and drove on unexplored back roads. I think I finally found stress relief. Didn't last long though, I still had a couple hours left


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Washed it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (RunDub)*

I finally installed the cover that goes over the A/C drain hose, it only took me over 3 years








Also put the CB back under the dash, I hope I won't break anymore of that fiberboard...


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Smacked my amp so it will not sound fuzzy and come in in stereo.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (JaymesW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaymesW* »_Yesterday was a nice day. I was at work, nothing to do, so I took a 30 minute break and drove on unexplored back roads. I think I finally found stress relief. Didn't last long though, I still had a couple hours left









THIS ^^^^^ is the most important thing you could do with your Scirocco. I just love driving these cars. Puts me in my happy place.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I bought 130$ worth of parts to fix my leaky head gasket issue and a few other things.. got new hoses, low temp thermostat, low temp radiator switch, new "performance" metal laminate gasket, etc..
sucks..


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Found a longer bolt for the wastegate adjustment and went to the track. I need an even longer bolt, 7psi may not be enough.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Killed it, well it's probably bad gas, but I will check -cambers suggestion of it being the evap can.


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Took an unscheduled 45 minute break from work to cruise some more back roads.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

pulled out alternator and broken fuel line in the middle of the night so I dont have to do it in the 95*F 99% humidity weather


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (vwPanda)*









Pulled out all the extra parts, race seat pillows, and racing jackets out of my 80 and washed it. Then I drove it. Wow that car is smooth. The suspension is so sweet. 
Then I mounted up some new 255 wide tires, Not much excitement (unlike the Andy show). I had no fitment issues or fender rolling to do. 








GRIP GRIP GRIP GRIP GRIP.....GRIP GRIP








Someone told me I should have got 205.s. I kinda like over 40 inches of grip. What do you think? 



_Modified by Doug T at 12:00 AM 8-20-2009_


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 


_Modified by EUROROC at 1:05 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Paid my Reg...just waiting for my smog to come thru


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

took her for a short spin, noticed one of my calipers was locked up, ordered parts.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (Doug T)*

255s? How.

_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_








Pulled out all the extra parts, race seat pillows, and racing jackets out of my 80 and washed it. Then I drove it. Wow that car is smooth. The suspension is so sweet. 
Then I mounted up some new 255 wide tires, Not much excitement (unlike the Andy show). I had no fitment issues or fender rolling to do. 








GRIP GRIP GRIP GRIP GRIP.....GRIP GRIP








Someone told me I should have got 205.s. I kinda like over 40 inches of grip. What do you think? 
_Modified by Doug T at 12:00 AM 8-20-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

Found an intermittent problem with the instrument cluster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The instrument cluster flex circuit board was rubbing against some sheet metal behind the instrument cluster.
The result was one copper line severed, and a second one getting close to failing as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Fixed now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
GRIP GRIP GRIP GRIP GRIP.....GRIP GRIP








Someone told me I should have got 205.s. I kinda like over 40 inches of grip. What do you think? 
_Modified by Doug T at 12:00 AM 8-20-2009_

What *I* think? I think you can make very good use of it! (I saw those lake pictures, not pretty







)
I just ought 50 cents worth of power adder. Hope this new (wastegate adjustment) bolt is longer than the last.....and the last got me a half second in the quarter mile. I honestly can't remember being so excited about a bolt.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_255s? How.


The overall Dia is smaller so the wheels fit under the car except for the part that pokes out.









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What *I* think? I think you can make very good use of it! (I saw those lake pictures, not pretty







)
.

Hmmm, not sure what lake you are talking about but at least your laughing. Perhaps you are talking about floating around in my tire? 


_Modified by Doug T at 11:07 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Doug T)*

I've started searching for matches and gas to light the whole G60 equipped car on fire








I can't get the digifant to run like it should no matter what I do. Changed the temp sensor, O2 sensor, CPU, checked the timing 4234x, checked everything that I can think of. Why can't megasquirt be cheaper


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
Hmmm, not sure what lake you are talking about but at least your laughing. Perhaps you are talking about floating around in my tire? 

_Modified by Doug T at 11:07 PM 8-20-2009_

This:

_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_He has my # push comes to shove.








Here is some rare footage of Doug trying to auto-x...erm I mean swim:

















Hehe....


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
This:
Hehe....









Oh the car wash!! 
I forgot about that.
That is me taking a friends car with extra wide rear wheel spacers to the car wash.







(note how well the car works).
You have to forgive me, I am just too serious (my life is non stop problems solving), 
Anyway it sounds like you are having fun with your dragster!.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Put in a new mk3 starter works good. Now just need to fix this cold start issue gahhh. Oh and the new tranny is nice and silky


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (Meltkamp)*

They were hauling ass....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

I banged the Scirocco up a little today







No sleep, heavy medication = I shouldn't even go to work.


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

How so?
I peeled out. I felt like a bad ass.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JaymesW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaymesW* »_How so?
I peeled out. I felt like a bad ass.

Entered the driveway and drove right into the Wrangler


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Entered the driveway and drove right into the Wrangler









Ahhh that sucks







. I'm sorry to hear that. especially after getting that work done to it and getting it to where you wanted.
I got my euro lights in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by Batrugger at 9:50 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Doug T)*

i'm convinced the 13x9 hoosier 255 35 13 is the way to go
sometimes a car is overgripped if it's underpowered
but i've seen scir prepped like this & it didn't slide to win that day
fuch man, hitting that water is an ABRUPT stop isn't it ?!?!


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 3:37 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

A little late but, on thurs. I emptied out half of my tank filled it with good 93 octane and some fuel conditioner, changed the fuel filter, filled that with the new fuel before I installed it, she fired up pretty well, but soon started acting like it had on Wed. but after idling for 15 min it sounded like it might make it the 45 mi home, so off we went using surface streetys because I did not trust it on the interstate. After dieing in several intersections, covering the front of my roommates jeep with fuel from my exhaust, many backfires, some so big they lit up my mirrors, and 2 hrs, I made it home, and I only used 1/4 of a tank. Once I got home I decided to let it sit and idle for about an hr. to use up some more fuel, only moved the needle a fraction, I decided to go refill the tank and she ran great, I just don't understand it, but she's running again, and running as well as before. Took it out for a 60 mi drive yesterday just to make sure, yep, she's still running just fine.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_I've started searching for matches and gas to light the whole G60 equipped car on fire








I can't get the digifant to run like it should no matter what I do. Changed the temp sensor, O2 sensor, CPU, checked the timing 4234x, checked everything that I can think of. Why can't megasquirt be cheaper

















I'll take it off of your hands, I have a megasquirt just itching to go into a Scirocco.


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

i pushed mine around in the driveway


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

received my brake caliper from germanautoparts.com yesterday and put it on. bled the brakes today and took it for a drive


----------



## doctorhydro (Sep 9, 2008)

replaced voltage regulator / brushes on my alternator


----------



## knottyer (Sep 3, 2008)

lets see, thursday I bought a 86 scirocco, sat. I did a complete tune-up, today I tried messing with the timing, dont know what to do tomorrow


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (knottyer)*

I installed a new head gasket and planed my header flange flat. fixed the hoses blowing issue, and my leaky exhaust. now I should be able to get it properly tuned.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (Batrugger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Batrugger* »_
Ahhh that sucks







. I'm sorry to hear that. especially after getting that work done to it and getting it to where you wanted.
I got my euro lights in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








_Modified by Batrugger at 9:50 PM 8-22-2009_

hmm, reminds me of what my car is gunna look like in about a month.
only driver side though.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

got some needed parts for it. started it up(no exhaust on it right) sat in it for a while. put new gauge cluster in.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

Today I changed my oil, my fuel filter and I went for my very first ride in the car for about 45 minutes!
Went quite well, the car was a bit sluggish but slowly got better as I drove it. One of the front tires has a flat spot on it lol.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Looked at the damage today and got depressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm hoping to get the courage together to straighten the bumper tomorrow. I'll probably polish the bumpers too, make them glossy instead of flat black. It's easier to blend everything in that way I think. Only a few days 'till PWL!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Drove the the 76 the way it is intended to be driven. Full speed ahead and the stick was like glue. It is now time to start getting ready for 2010 because 2009's mission is accomplished. Looking forward to a few more races to finish out the 09 series but now I don't have to work as hard.


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

I asked it why it had to be like dat.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Nothing yet! Will be driving her to work today for the first time and will be installing my radio finally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (JaymesW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaymesW* »_I asked it why it had to be like dat.









I don't post everything I do to my cars.
Four weeks ago I changed my CV boots too.
The boots you get new are just junk. I put new CVs on the car in 2007. Two years later the fun black slime is finding a way out. Sucks. 
It is a good time to do your brakes if you need to (I did not need to). 
Your assembly looks a little crusty. Perhaps you should replace the ball joints and the A-arm bushings too. And when you have the axles out put a coat of paint on them after you take off the rust.










_Modified by Doug T at 9:11 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, if all goes as planned, I'll be putting the car in a coma this Fall.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Put my s1 wheel in the s2.


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

I used it to jump my '85 Golf I just replaced the alternator in.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Didn't work on mine, but a guy from Portland brought up an S2 with an ABAT in it and I did some MegaSquirt tuning for him.


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Wired my city lights to my parking lights and got all of the front bumper trim put back on. All of my bulbs, switches and relays are working. All I have to do now is connect the switch to the leveling motors and my euro lights are finished. I then drove it to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Batrugger at 9:50 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

just got the motor out since the rings where shot. fresh motor going in tommorow since it started stoming today.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Looked at the damage today and got depressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm hoping to get the courage together to straighten the bumper tomorrow. I'll probably polish the bumpers too, make them glossy instead of flat black. It's easier to blend everything in that way I think. Only a few days 'till PWL!

Hope to see you there. So for those of us (not you) with not show worthy cars is there some specific spot we park?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If you're not in the show, then it's just out in the lot. There is no 'show-n-shine' parking at PWL


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_
Hope to see you there. So for those of us (not you) with not show worthy cars is there some specific spot we park?

I will be there! For the record, I hardly think my car is show worthy...but I enter it anyways








Took it in for an alignment. Hopefully get it back tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thursday I'm helping a friend fix his Jeep Comanche.
Maybe saturday I can fix my car? I don't think it will be ready for a show, but it will be there!!


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Drove my car. (Well, I do that every day)
Got a thumbs up from some guy in a Jetta.







Rare around here - most people don't have a clue.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_If you're not in the show, then it's just out in the lot. There is no 'show-n-shine' parking at PWL

Are you sure? $15 for show and shine and $25 for car show. 
http://www.pacificwaterland.co...mid=1
Am I reading this wrong or something?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

orly? I hadn't heard anything about it at all, I've been wrong before...


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

MEGA SQUIRT
_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Didn't work on mine, but a guy from Portland brought up an S2 with an ABAT in it and I did some MegaSquirt tuning for him.








Drive drrive drive she's a good car putting me thru colledge







I put 20 k in 8 months,I want a meage squirt.










_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 8:54 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

huh?


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_orly? I hadn't heard anything about it at all, I've been wrong before...

What time you guys heading down? I'm leaving at 8:30 with a group up here. We should park together again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaymesW* »_
What time you guys heading down? I'm leaving at 8:30 with a group up here. We should park together again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4539526


----------



## PrimarchBentley (Apr 4, 2007)

What did I do today? Finally wore out my shift lever pivot assembly, apparently... :7 Time to limp Cordula home tonight, and get the replacement ordered.
Fortunately, I found the linkage to a new one from the forum here. You guys rock...


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (PrimarchBentley)*

Changed the oil.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

began some long overdue maintenance due to the motivation of wanting to go to the FFC & the knowledge that someone that knows what she's doing is coming over tomorrow to help me out (Julie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
new cv boot, new steering rack boots, new clutch, new lightened flywheel, fresh gear oil, new rear main seal


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

Took the car cover off.......admired it.......
and put the cover back on.....
Patience.....it'll get done in time and I'm in no rush.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_began some long overdue maintenance due to the motivation of wanting to go to the FFC & the knowledge that someone that knows what she's doing is coming over tomorrow to help me out (Julie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
new cv boot, new steering rack boots, new clutch, new lightened flywheel, fresh gear oil, new rear main seal

Watch out for Julie, she does _evil_ things to Sciroccos.








Looking forward to seeing you at FFC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Watch out for Julie, she does _evil_ things to Sciroccos.








Looking forward to seeing you at FFC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah, I had three that worked when she got here, now two are broken. I think she sabotaged them. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.








Today I thought about fixing the cars but had a nap instead. So I guess that leaves tonight to work on them.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

removed entire exhaust. now fabbing up a custom one. no more cat.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Something they said couldn't be done.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Something they said couldn't be done. 

^^Oh dear....details, muahahaha...


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Drove my 75 Mk1 from California to Vancouver...








Time to start taking it apart for paint!










_Modified by hardrocco at 12:50 PM 8-29-2009_


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

put a fuel line in so it doesn't shoot gas everywhere when the pump is on and made sure it kicks over. Still need an alternator and to quit being lazy about wiring it up.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

Passenger side mount.








And All new belts


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Doug T)*

drove mine more than a mile for the first time in a month, still minor problems. but loved every moment of it.


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_Passenger side mount.








And All new belts









yeah who ever came up with that mount sure wasnt thing ahead for the poly insert.


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

Charged up the battery, swapped the thermostat and cooling fan switch. 20 minute 70 mph rally run to clear out the cobwebs and back to the house to replace the factory radiator fan with a newer aftermarket!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Wildkard9)*

filled it up with e85 after running 87 for a while yesturday







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
all around faster no adj on MY car...dont try this on yours
creeps up to 80 on the highway
had that tail wind feeling both ways








constantly holding my foot off the throttle, since all my TB return springs but 1 are removed








dont have to do that with the 87...








driving a scirocco is like...
driving a scirocco !


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Broke my fuel line.


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Picked up some new old parts:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Batrugger)*

sold my 16v =(
and notice my 8v is broken again.





















it will never end...


----------



## navetta (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

I rolled her out of the garage to do one of those "My car is this low" trendster posts. 
I'm not hip enough for the cell phone shot so I grabbed the mannequin hand off the Kegorator.
















Finished up this little piece of mind:








Got a few phone calls then rolled her back inside. As she crested the driveways hump I noted a distinct grinding noise. I should be used that by now.








A sad day for sure.


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (navetta)*

Broke my clutch cable.
And I don't have a spare.


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (ft6crt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ft6crt* »_Broke my clutch cable.


Sunday is not the day to break a clutch cable.
No local suppliers - But I can get it tomorrow - FedEx - from German Auto Parts. Ja!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (ft6crt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ft6crt* »_
Sunday is not the day to break a clutch cable.
No local suppliers - But I can get it tomorrow - FedEx - from German Auto Parts. Ja!









I keep one in each of my cars at all times.
Make sure you get the correct length and construction.
Some people will try to sell you a cable that does not work.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Found a coolant leak in my ragtop (somewhere near the heater control valve)


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
I keep one in each of my cars at all times.
Make sure you get the correct length and construction.
Some people will try to sell you a cable that does not work.

I always used to carry a spare in the air-cooled days.. Must be getting stupid in my old age.
Have had good luck with this supplier in the past - and I know a big guy who works across the street. Just in case. Of course, he is also one of their customers.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (ft6crt)*

might as well carry a spare head.
i've never had one snap, always a fray allert.
but when i've sploded my clutch disk/clutch wouldn't disengage,
other than the rev matching thing,
shutoff the engine, put it in first, when the light turns green, activate starter.
repeat until you get a releasing clutch


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Almost finished my front end


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_























Day two of


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*

drove mine to work








... I need to do some work on my 16v soon, preventive for peace of mind










_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_

























_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
Day two of
























Doug what happened ?


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (ft6crt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ft6crt* »_Broke my clutch cable.


Replaced the clutch cable. Cable was OK, it was the loop on the pedal end that broke.
Well, that was actually Thursday night. While I was at it I decided to re-route the "temporary" wire I had one the alternator - so out came the battery and cooling fan. Got it all back together and the connector for the + battery terminal broke.








WTF? - they just don't make this junk like they used to, I guess.
Grabbed another battery cable off the hook in the shop (I keep an "assortment") and put that in.. 
New clutch cable - man it drives like a new car. Someone tell me why I didn't replace this months ago? (Other than my "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." policy)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (ft6crt)*

On Thurs I swapped the fuel dizzy and blew about 1/2 gal of fuel out the exhaust, last night I swapped the old dizzy back in and got it to run just as crappy as it was running before, but I still need to burn off the excess fuel in the cylinders.
Today I do a compression test, some more fuel, and a couple bottles of heet.


----------



## r3s1st4nce (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

grafting some rabbit arches to fit 9" widened corrado steelies! 1 week left for paint then rebuild for h20.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (r3s1st4nce)*

Flogged it a bit on the highway...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TDnjk9hcIw


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Wildkard9)*

Drove it to sheetz to get some mtos. set the video camera up for the drive. just have to upload it.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Wildkard9) (scirockalot8v)*

sighed at it..as i found another problem that will keep it from running for who knows how long.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

New turdy muffler, and exhaust tip.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*

Finally replaced the heater controls, to ditch the broken one. (The flap selection lever would pop off the center pivot, as the pivot cap/ lock was broken during last year's dash swap.) Also, I fixed the terminal for the power going to the light for the heater control face plate while I was in there. 
Then, I removed the "volkswagen" emblem from the rear and cleaned under there, fixed the old emblem's broken tab with a little super glue, and dyed the replacement one all black. Waiting on those plastic locks so's I can reattach one of them. Then, I tried gluing the two old locks as a temporary fix, but don't trust them for a minute.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_drove mine to work








... I need to do some work on my 16v soon, preventive for peace of mind








Doug what happened ?

The exhaust flex couple on the 16V is just falling apart. I made a few attempts to fix it but it looks like I am going to have to make a down pipe or spend the bucks on the TT.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Doug T)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 


_Modified by EUROROC at 12:56 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## doctorhydro (Sep 9, 2008)

replaced clutch and front passenger wheel bearing, then my speedo cable broke on the test drive <sigh>


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (doctorhydro)*

Oh yes...
Today:
Front and rear motor mounts in the 16V.
And drove over to see this:










_Modified by Doug T at 6:14 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
And drove over to see this:










Damn!







C&C I assume?


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Fixed the fan wiring (again), great success. Tracked down the source of a noise I thought was a vacuum leak, turns out the hose going to the A/C stuff was flatting from the vacuum pressure. 
I'll have to drop by a pull-a-part yard to grab a starter for it. I can hear mine skipping teeth. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

installed poly front mount, tinted/cleared taillights, removed bumper hitch.
























it is a step bumper hitch (reese) i reinforced my bumper rebar, drilled 4 holes and bolted it on. i towed a 5x8 trailer with 2 quads and gear 15 miles. no problems just hard to stop







would work great for a little trailer. 
_Modified by scirockalot8v at 5:36 PM 9-6-2009_


_Modified by scirockalot8v at 1:31 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
The exhaust flex couple on the 16V is just falling apart. I made a few attempts to fix it but it looks like I am going to have to make a down pipe or spend the bucks on the TT. 

i miss tt's old twin sleeve & crimp flex coupler,
wish they still had those, doubled as a motor mount
now their only coupler is the oe one
i ponied up & bought the short tube dp with cat
don't get the rpm killing long tube.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Put a new restrictor in the fuel dizzy, charged up the battery, disconnected the evap canister, swapped in a known good coil, and turned the fuel dizzy idle screw counter clockwise about 2 full turns, it won't idle below about 1200 rpm, but least my eyes don't burn now, and I'm not leaving puddles of fuel on the floor, it also starts consistently now.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockalot8v* »_installed poly front mount, tinted/cleared taillights, removed bumper hitch.
_Modified by scirockalot8v at 5:36 PM 9-6-2009_

Would you mind posting up pictures of the hitch?
I have an extra bumper rebar that I wouldn't mind setting up to tow things if needed.
--
Ran 12v direct to the fuel pump so I could move the car around the parking lot. Fuse box is finally giving up the ghost.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Swapped out starters on the headache. We'll see if this gets rid of the "notch" she sometimes can't seem to crank past.


----------



## doctorhydro (Sep 9, 2008)

replaced windshield wiper/ washer switch, now i have a functioning washer!!


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (doctorhydro)*

nothing. yet.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Booha1)*

What is that thing on the driver's side of the engine bay that drips fluid? You know the silver case that the half shafts attach to (the diff is inside it). The clutch cable lever sticks out of it. It makes wining noises just before it goes out. Yea that thing.
I want a new (16V) one.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Time to break out the BBQ and have a trans swap day Doug


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (-camber)*

More carb tuning plus installed my new MSD Digital 6 box. Nice to know it will stop @ 7600rpm now. The old 6AL had a short in the Rev control due to a bad 2 step box








The only part that let me down a bit is that the 2 step doesn't "pop and bang" as much as the old one did







Use to put out a good 1' of flames anytime it was used.
Sound clip right before/as the Police showed up.....you can here the car in the end
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u86305Fb2xs


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Time to break out the BBQ and have a trans swap day Doug









The swap is not that bad, had the trans out about 5 weeks ago.
Time to rebuild the 5 speed box in my garage or the one in the car. 
I was thinking of having Hal do a rebuild but now I am not sure.
Sucks for me when I am broke.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Took her for a ride.She choked in the high elevation.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

pulled front tires, CV axles, and tranny mount, only to discover I ran out of CV axle grease and i cant find the original hardware for the transmission mount...hello Napa.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

rolled down the windows
drove it to QT
got news paper & stares
parked it & rolled up the windows
i'm glad i dont drive this daily or maint would ensue


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

put on some new alloys. well... new for me anyway.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (ionutiasi)*

Do you really want to know what I'm going to do to my Scirocco today?some people may be offended....build thread coming...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (ionutiasi)*

i like those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ZR1 lookin


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Pssst, buddy...did ya get my PM?


----------



## r3s1st4nce (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

redouted my tails and restored chrome stripes also test fit my wheels!


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Picked it up from Fine Tuning after having an ABA/JH swap done. Original motor was very very tired, pissing coolant/oil on the belts from various spots. Sure is fun to drive it again! First gear breaks free, even with the 17s.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

woo Hoo!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif micro-


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (-camber)*

oil change, getto wired my exhaust (all 3 of my hangers dry rotted and fell apart)... new ones on order... and adjusted CO.... she now starts like she's supposed to


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Beat on it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Nogaro-Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nogaro-Green* »_Picked it up from Fine Tuning after having an ABA/JH swap done. Original motor was very very tired, pissing coolant/oil on the belts from various spots. Sure is fun to drive it again! First gear breaks free, even with the 17s.

Would that be te traditional 2L version, or a mess like my 1.8 ABA/JH?


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Would that be te traditional 2L version, or a mess like my 1.8 ABA/JH?

*2L*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Nogaro-Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nogaro-Green* »_
*2L*









That's cool, but I DO like mine too!


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (punchbug)*

Had it spray gas on a gas station attendant. Not the first time.
Not sure what the problem is but I think a pinched vent line could cause this.


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_Had it spray gas on a gas station attendant. Not the first time. Not sure what the problem is but I think a pinched vent line could cause this.

OMG.. a gas station attendant? They have been extinct in SoCal for 20+ years!


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (first_rocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *first_rocc* »_
OMG.. a gas station attendant? They have been extinct in SoCal for 20+ years! 

I live in backwoods Oregon where attendants are law and you aren't allowed to fill your own tank at most stations.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

went on a nice drive


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

replaced my cheap strut mount with my orginal ones. the bearing in the cheap one shattered. now i have to align the car.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

Drove it to a local all car, car show. Got plenty of the "I haven't seen a Scirocco in years" and "I had a buddy that had one back in ______(insert high school or college)."


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

cut off my glasspack and put on a thrush welded muffler(knock-off flowmaster). just waiting on my header to finish my custom exhaust.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Started gutting her up...
media blasting scheduled for end of the month...
For the rest, follow the build thread in my sig.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Yesterday- Changed the thermostat, overflow, and coolant in Amber's '86. No more temp issues.
Today- Amber and I put the glass back in my '78. All that's left is the grill, quarter window trim, and a thorough cleaning.
Tomorrow should be fun.


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Replaced the B-pillar black vinyl and a gave it a wash


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

My daughter and I took Carrots to Justin's pumpkin patch to pick up a dozen cobs of corn. Lots of vegetables, maybe a little smoke...


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Yesterday:
Bought it!
Harrowing drive home from the Previous Owner (dead battery + poor idle + dieing wheel bearing = lots of three-footed dancing at stoplights or nervous sweat on the freeway or both!)
Fell in love (again)
Today:
Washed it!
Ditched the aftermarket stereo. Might be part of the electrical deamons the PO complained of. The batt wire and acc wire were jumpered together. Not sure if that is supposed to happen. The jammed cassette kept trying to auto eject and would kill a new battery in a matter of days.
Fell in love (again)
I have the factory stereo. But it looks like it got some water damage during its long sit in the PO's garage. Not sure if it can be bench tested.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (hillgiant)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoiQBTJsW2s
Enjoy


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoiQBTJsW2s
Enjoy









Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.....and the results are?


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnut84)*

put the new fender on.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc__On* »_
Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.....and the results are?

Same as last year 150whp. but when i got home i made some adjustments and found some more according to the butt dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif going back i a bit once i have a couple more parts sorted out.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

Went to look at a garage to store the Scirocco in.
Goal is to get the Rebel on the road by the end of the month. Still needs :
- Windshield (also clean the frame)
- Transmission (yes the old one is toast)
- Brakes (it still has none)
- Dash wiring.
I'll be amazed if I pull that off...


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

Emissions crap pulled, vent line fixed, and some vacuum leaks plugged.
Now the car seems to run worse, sad day.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Took some friends out for a ride.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_Took some friends out for a ride.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I remember a couple of these rides


----------



## MK1Scirocco1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (or recently?)*

Took her through DEQ for emissions testing this weekend...
28 year old motor/fuel/ignition systems and she passed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I Love Volkswagens


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (MK1Scirocco1981)*

Replaced my fuel injector seals & insulators- made a hell of a difference on how smooth she runs now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Granitethewolf)*

put rear coilovers on my car that has been hiding away...


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (vrbrett)*

put the euro head lights back on.one of the u.s. ones was a little rusty and i couldn't find a replcement.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (ionutiasi)*

I ran out of new parts to install into the rocco so all I did was drive, drive, drive! I drove around for an hour and a half around town and a little on the highway. Was actually quite enjoyable


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

started it up for a status check -
alternator doesnt work
cold start valve wiring is bad(shorts to ground)
need to wire up the fuel pump
awesome exhaust leak near the manifold


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

What did I do? Pretty much the square root of nothing...took the whole evening. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Mainly waiting for my son to get around to doing a two second welding job for me. Then working with what he did/waiting four years for the next two seconds of welding/rinse and repeat. I'm very frustrated with the lack of progress.





















I need to learn to weld.


----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

Changed the cap,rotor button,fule filter,plugs, wires,hall sender,and a worn intake throtttle boot now the grandson and i are ready for Petit Lemans in ATL...........


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (xtinct)*

I painted my garage today......which in turn....is for the Scirocco's...since they live there with cousin Bradley....
looks good if I do say so myself..old colour was light pink...now...bright white....


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

miss driving it. as it's at my house and i'm in college.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

Pulled the dead battery. 
Very frustrating day at work. Even though I only had a couple minutes to fiddle before dinner, it did a world of good for my mood.
Slightly apropos: Is the nut on the negative cable supposed to be smaller than the one on the positive?


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

finished putting the ported head back together. should be putting ont he fresh bottom end thats waiting int he car tomorrow when i get home from work. cant wait to drive her again!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (hillgiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hillgiant* »_Slightly apropos: Is the nut on the negative cable supposed to be smaller than the one on the positive? 

It is, thats how it is with my battery cables too.


----------



## SciroccoMan 11 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Had to get a crank because of presseure plate coming loose and killed my $400 Spec Clutch...Got a Centerforce now and is just waiting for crank to show up..








_Modified by SciroccoMan 11 at 7:51 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Well today I replaced the passenger side motor mount after a fresh repaint with POR-15. Not a fun job but easy if you've taken apart the whole front suspension replacing both control arms and bushings. Last week I had to cut the metal behind the cross member of driver control arm and burn the old bushing rubber to get it out because old crappy bolt was self welded inside the metal tube and the previous owner attempt to just bolt through and add a nut to the area of where the original cap nut broke off and the steering walked. So I had a factory bolt and found a good size grad 10 nut welded it to a large washer and then welded that to the back of the cross member in the original place then plate welded the cut out back. That was a 6 hr. job including the K-bar end bolt through. Had to weld an end and drill out the hole. Pass side took 1hr. pre-bushed. Fun, fun fun!


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (markeysscirocco)*

Timing Chains!!!!!! Yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Towed my brother's Civic a mile home.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (MK1Scirocco1981)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1Scirocco1981* »_








I Love Volkswagens









Wow!........that's clean......very nice..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1Scirocco1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Rocc__On)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc__On* »_
Wow!........that's clean......very nice..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks Rocc__On, thats from 26 years of love and care








Now that she's a certified beauty queen (PWL 06 & 09), she has developed the expected "high maintenance" personality...
Demands a heated garage, won't go out in the rain, wants to be waxed often, etc. I am reduced to being her servant.
Fortunately, she still likes to be driven and I love her










_Modified by MK1Scirocco1981 at 12:32 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (MK1Scirocco1981)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 


_Modified by EUROROC at 1:01 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Replaced prop valve on driver's rear brake, bled brakes, got them functional again. Stared at bad camber on passenger side rear wheel and continued to hope that it's a bent stub axle and not a bent beam. Not holding my breath.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (madarua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madarua* »_Replaced prop valve on driver's rear brake, bled brakes, got them functional again. Stared at bad camber on passenger side rear wheel and continued to hope that it's a bent stub axle and not a bent beam. Not holding my breath.









What did you do?








Even if it is the beam, it's not terribly difficult to swap out.


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Looks like the previous owner whacked it on a curb or something. Nothing I did! It was like that when I bought it two years ago, but I'm to the point where I want to put nice tires on it for a change, so I'd like to fix that.








Yeah, been told the beam isn't bad. Of course, it's easier when I have an actual driveway or garage for doing the work. Everything I do right now, I do on a busy street near my apartment. Sux.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Actually drove it!


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

We went to go look for some parts, but all the junkyards were closed


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (MarsRedScirocco16v)*

New battery yesterday. New plugs, wires, cap and rotor today. Discovered that the plugs that Vatozone lists as compatible do not plug into the wires they list as compatible.







Pro tip: Bosch plugs have both threaded and knob style ends. Buy Bosch.
Discovered that my 2 year old managed to leave the lights on while she was playing in the front seat (while I changed the battery)














Brand new dead battery.
While looking under the car to find a dropped nut, found a big dent in the oil pan that I failed to notice before buying.





















How badly can that thing be banged around before it affects the oil pickup?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (hillgiant)*

opened the pass door, threw the vanity plates that came in the mail on the pass seat, closed the door and fired up the X3 so I can finish moving.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_opened the pass door, threw the vanity plates that came in the mail on the pass seat, closed the door and fired up the X3 so I can finish moving.

Vanity plate unveiling ceremony at FFC then? Rooc progress here? Locked them away from the Bocce participants for safekeeping.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

New alternator Thursday night after full brake job and bleed on the mothers Jetta, today started a bumper tuck. I think I had the brackets off 20 times trying to decide where to cut and weld. UGH!


----------



## Mach5er1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Installed some Polk Audio 4X6's in the rear. Sounds great!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mach5er1)*

Aqua teen hunger force intro song







I need a laugh today.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

put another disposable spoiler on.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Aqua teen hunger force intro song







I need a laugh today.

I think you're in the wrong thread.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think you're in the wrong thread.









It's all good







But yeah...I loaded the Scirocco full of my belongings until I get a storage unit. I need to downsize.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

SHORTENED A FRONT BUMPER! WOOOOO


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Removed the adhesive from the several missing trim strips along the sides, cleaned up the paint, washed, waxed. Replaced the coolant temp sensor in hopes that it would resolve my bad cold idle, but no. No. =/


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (madarua)*

bought parts for my scirocco at 1:30am







... picked them up, 2 hours from home, been home about 30 minutes.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Worked on the 16V yesterday. More bolts on and off.
No pictures but I did some R&D. 
Must, ....stop, .....working, ....on the 16V and get back to the 8Vs.........


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Doug T)*

I drove it. Times were meh, but I had a blast.
First AutoX in 9 years, first real drive in 6 months.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (sandrunner)*

removed this...







installed this...
















on this...








old vs. new


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

Putzed with both of them, still can't get the blue/silver one to idle but I got the white one to turn over, need a 5mm allen to take the pressure regulator off the white one. I think I'll soak it for a couple days then see if it will help the daily, or mabe I should just install the megasquirt on the daily and call it good until next year when I should be able to megasquirt the white one.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_bought parts for my scirocco at 1:30am







... picked them up, 2 hours from home, been home about 30 minutes.


hahahha


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

I bought a couple of Mk1 Bentley manuals on eBay. A 75-78 one, and the 80-81. I also bought an e28 Bentley. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

75-78 has the color wiring diagrams, no?


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Day 1 of Megasquirt install done.
MS ECU built.
MS wiring completed. Except for some connectors.
Just waiting on the package with my digi injector cups and relays to arrive before I'm willing to go further.

I even had time to replace my heater core while I was at it!


_Modified by Rannoch at 8:02 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

OK, I can get my car to run and it runs rather well, with the AFR sitting arounf 14.5, but it will not idle, once the RPMs drop below 1000 it just dies.
Any suggestions, because I really don't want to keep driving Mooo truck.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I can't recall exactly, but isn't there a cranking RPM? Check to see that it is sufficiently low.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

cranking rpm on CIS?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Put my reg. tags on!!







:happy dance:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_cranking rpm on CIS?

oh, sorry, thought you had MS on it already


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Nope, I need several hundred $ worth of stuff to even start on that, but I had be mulling over the thought of putting it on my daily just to get it going, but I still need a bunch of sensors and connectors .


----------



## SciroccoMan 11 (Sep 21, 2008)

Having a presseure plate come loose can mess up the end of your crank...Maybe its fom the solid motor mounts, maybe its from the monster cams in my 16v ..Got a new crank the other day, hopefully I can get to it this week.. This time Im putting some kind of lock tight on the bolts to the plate and the bolts to the flywheel to..


_Modified by SciroccoMan 11 at 5:52 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

You put new bolt's in last time you put the pressure plate on?


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Wired up 8 double fixture flourescent units....let there be light to work on the Scirocco's.....just like a spray booth in the garage now....mmm...


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

I installed hood struts.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4574353








I know, I'm a pic whore. but its been a while...


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Nice....great detail and workmanship as usuall.....kudo's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SciroccoMan 11 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

No, thought about it tho..


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK, I can get my car to run and it runs rather well, with the AFR sitting arounf 14.5, but it will not idle, once the RPMs drop below 1000 it just dies.
Any suggestions, because I really don't want to keep driving Mooo truck.

no o2 plugged in?
huge cams cause cis to fail @ idle cause of the back pulses pushing the plate down @ idle
o2 circut should bring idle back
i just keep my idle above 1700, huge cams
the factory spark ecu goes into idle mode under 1700 rpm
and hunts for idle
the isv may be adding extra air too, i've still got one on my car
i love ms on my boring car
but i'd miss cis on my scir, it's just kool
my dash knob can get my car to idle from 800 - 2200 rpms
i get over 25 mpg on e & dont go lean
& have an open invitation to any na 1.8 ms car


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

i never replace my pres plate bolts
i certainly use blue locktite as it says
i also use a sharpie to # the bolts (vr have 10)
and sharpie to mark addl 90 degrees
use an impact to easily turn 90 degrees more than 40lb
you'll notice as the old bolt streches
it quickly overcomes it's max strength and dont get tighter than only 45 additional degrees would do but whatever
same with the bolt on the front of the crank


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

replaced the battery and wiped off the cobwebs. I suppose it is ready for a 3.5 hour drive to H2O


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_replaced the battery and wiped off the cobwebs. I suppose it is ready for a 3.5 hour drive to H2O









Wheels are being mounted on the new wheels, and the car is getting aligned. Then, 2.5 hour drive to H2O.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Wheels are being mounted on the new wheels, and the car is getting aligned. Then, 2.5 hour drive to H2O.


wheels mounted on the new wheels? unpossible..


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
wheels mounted on the new wheels? unpossible..









My Scirocco's a dually, didn't you know?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

sick new dually mod! can't wait to see the PVW spread Chris!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_sick new dually mod! can't wait to see the PVW spread Chris!

Wait until you see the twin 6" smoke stacks sticking out of the pickup bed.
Oops, I think I've revealed too much. I'd better not tell you about the Power Stroke swap.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
wheels mounted on the new wheels? unpossible..









Wheels within wheels, Gunslinger. Wheels within wheels.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Wait until you see the twin 6" smoke stacks sticking out of the pickup bed.
Oops, I think I've revealed too much. I'd better not tell you about the Power *Joke* swap.









Fixed that for you.
Washed the 16V and was going to wax it but it got dark too quick. So maybe tomorrow before we leave and if not when we get back. Other than checking air pressure and oil she's ready to leave for H2O.


----------



## VWplaything (May 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

Went out to look at the old girl (16v, the only one I have left)today...it's been a while. Someone wants to buy it, so I thought I'd take a look and see if it needs anything....
It's been a couple of years of VR6 and 1.8T...a jet turbine...among a lot of other things...

Car: "What do you want?"
me: "came to see how you're doing..." I notice the cobwebs through the windshield...
Car: "As if you care."
me: "Aww don't be like that...I've been busy." I open the door, get in. Put the key in the ignition and turn it to accesory...
Nothing. No click, no lights, no fuel pump priming.
Quick thinking: Oh yeah, I disconnected the battery right before I left on the pipeline project last year....(got back after the snow melted this year, was home two days, and was off on another project.)
Pop the hood. Mice have been in there. Mice and spiders...no wonder she's pissed off.
Hooked the battery back up. Got back in and turned the key to accessory...
Nothing. No click, no lights, no fuel pump priming....
...but I'm pretty sure I could hear the car laughing at me...
"That's what you get for taking off and putting 40k on that prissy little MKIV of yours, while I sit home..."
So the battery is 100% dead. As in 1.3 volts....it must have froze last winter. I checked my paperwork. The warranty on the battery expired last month.







I have to meet with some people in PA tomorrow about another job down there that starts next week...maybe Thursday I'll be able to get a battery and crank her around by hand a few times...a little oil in the spark plug holes...
...evict all the critters, apologize profusely, and see if she'll start.
I got a bad feeling about this. She's never failed to start for any reason - never.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cursed the fact that the exhaust is leaking into the interior. I think it's time to upgrade.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWplaything)*

Broken alternator lower bracket on the always reliable black car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Broken alternator lower bracket on the always reliable black car.









Oh NOes! Did the stroker talk to Klausie?


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Ignored my leaky fuel acumulator.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (83mk2scirocco)*

Did a lot of little things but
bent fuel lines over to passenger side, reflared lines and reattached original fuel return and fuel filter fittings.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Popeye arms after driving without power steering for a day. Then changed pump and welded broken front motor mount.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

finally got all my exhaust piping done. now just waiting on the dealership for manifold studs and nuts. then can all be tightened down.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh NOes! Did the stroker talk to Klausie?









I guess it did...








But it is an easy fix. 
After removing the four spark plugs, I noticed oil pooling on top of the pistons.







That would explain my high oil consumption. Problem with the head.







Since I did not rebuild the head, I can blame someone else.







But I still have to fix it.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

She runs on MS. 3 days, my ass. 2.5 was more like it. Now it's just clean up work like putting the interior back together and mounting the MS ECU but I'll leave that for friday.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

What did I do to it today, you ask?
RIPPED ITS F**KING HEAD OF!!!!! <evil Timob laugh>


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_She runs on MS. 3 days, my ass. 2.5 was more like it. Now it's just clean up work like putting the interior back together and mounting the MS ECU but I'll leave that for friday.

got my 16vt to idle today!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking at getting it tunned soon but my anniversery is next weekend and key west is calling!! just a shourt drive and sipping drinks on the beach! cant say how excited i am to hear my baby run its been too long!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (8716v)*

Painted the hood, fender , and flare. The rest of the car looks like ass.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (8716v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8716v* »_
got my 16vt to idle today!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking at getting it tunned soon but my anniversery is next weekend and key west is calling!! just a shourt drive and sipping drinks on the beach! cant say how excited i am to hear my baby run its been too long!

glad your 16vt is running again








since when a 7 hour drive to Key West a short drive


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Got the rocco back home after 24 days of her being stolen


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
glad your 16vt is running again








since when a 7 hour drive to Key West a short drive









well it could be a 20 hour drive.


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (8716v)*


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hardrocco)*

Waiting to pick her up from the muffler shop....argh I cant wait to see how much better it runs with a new cat! *crosses fingers* hoping for a big difference


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*









The night before h20


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (prom king)*

I drove mine 630 miles to Ocean City MD. We got here yesterday and it was pretty quiet-kind of nice. Raining now, so we are going to see what there is to do around here in the rain.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Hotwired the radiator fan to the ignition and installed a brown hood. Getting ready to fit the hood extension.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Went 3 wheeling at 7K RPM. I hate driving on 3 wheels but you gotta do it sometimes.








If you look at the front passenger tire it is only making 60% contact. The outside is not making full contact but I expect that when you have neg camber.








Front wheel lift
















This is what Grip looks like.










_Modified by Doug T at 8:22 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 


_Modified by EUROROC at 1:00 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I got all the CIS stuff in the car and mostly hooked up. Need to get a battery and starter, then I can begin working on figuring out the wiring


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I put in a bit more time on my dreaded alternator bracket. o issues with that but apparently you can incinerate your sweatshirt from grinding. Good to know.







I liked that sweatshirt too, serves me right. I'm catching up on my marking this evening.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I didn't do any thing except drive it.
Soon to go in the garage








G*d I hate winters......


----------



## g60golf (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*

Looked at her... thought about it... looked some more...
Replaced head that had belt valves (broken timing belt) with a good head. All new gaskets. Starts without touching the gas now, Runs great and idles perfect.
Took all accessories off and replaced water pump, happened to have one laying here, I think I'm only going to put the alternator back on... but now I need a different alt. pulley and a manual steering rack







.
Took all A/C guts out. 
Took sunroof out to find out why it wouldn't open properly. Broken bracket on drivers side. Now I need to find one of those. 
Debated what i need to buy next....
I'd say we had a productive day.










_Modified by g60golf at 12:35 AM 9-29-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I installed some parts I've had laying around for over a year now. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

waiting for the wheels to fall off


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

took it to dinner
i love this thing
i distinctly remember 20 yrs ago seeing that hoosier setup
i can't imagine anything even a bit better
i can't believe you've got that same shiz
i used to read car & driver too
seriously doug, how many G you think that thing is pulling, 1.5 - 2 ?!


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR*

Drove it to the new job! See signature...
25 kilometers each way, nice and easy against the flow of traffic.


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

replaced the external wastegate since the old one took a shizz


----------



## Rocc it (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (8716v)*

took a corner too fast too early before the tires had warmed up and got a little sidewayz.








**edit**
Pwned page 25!










_Modified by Rocc it at 6:30 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## TheCrystalSkull (Aug 9, 2004)

installed column switches and welded on the roof.


----------



## boomenstein (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (buzzgun)*

Crept past two cops blocking the bottom of my drive way, it's great living beside a hells angels club house they just sit there and watch their house


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Yesterday: Ripped off the parking brake lever (oops) and later rolled halfway through a red light as I stepped on the brake pedal and it just about fell to the floor (yikes).
Today: Ordered set of brake pads.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Kar98)*

Modifed an M8 Phillips screw to attach the MkI alternator bracket which has taken forever, and cleaned/POR15'd the bracket. Should be good to go on tomorrow. Just to clarify, the clearances on this thing are so tight I had to rotate the one spark plug wire for clearance. (had a seam in the tin around the plug boot that interfered). Fingers crossed that it will actually tension the belt properly when installed. Getting closer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: This morning...more mods (read: angle grinder action) after I'd already put a finish coat on. Seems I need to access the bolt heads with something other than my fingers, so it needed additional "clearancing"










_Modified by punchbug at 7:14 AM 10-4-2009_


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Found a huge hole in one of the big vacuum (?) lines that parallel the intake. No idea where to find such an item. May just tape it and see if it fixes my idle oddness.


----------



## tuner-automotive (May 16, 2003)

*Re: (hillgiant)*

I bought one


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (tuner-automotive)*

yesterday bought a 2.0 litre 9A motor for my 16v Scirocco








... install to start soon


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_yesterday bought a 2.0 litre 9A motor for my 16v Scirocco








... install to start soon









My immediate reaction to that was








followed by








You'll enjoy that....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

dreamt up a way to tune the intake manifold
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4587362
been meaning to sit down & understand/learn the equation
i've got 2 golf 16v intake manifolds
1.8 has 1.8 plenum, so tad longer runners, 42mm dia
2.0 has 2.0 plenum, so tad shorter runners, 40mm dia
i was gonna shorten them 3" overall, blend the best of the two together
the biggest concern is the throttle body mounted over the valve cover now looks to be quite tall, barely fit with the throttle cable on 1 side & 2" springs sticing out of the other


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

I looked at it


----------



## e-clown (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (redpig)*

put my schrick's 276 cams back in for the the Cruise on Oct 24


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Yesterday I got off my ass and installed my updated dome light that I have had for a year or so. 
And started installing the red/black pedals that I have also had for a long time. Had to stop as I dont have any cutoff wheels for my dremel. I made the mistake on a different car of not cutting the screws off and found myself not being able to shift gears. And as luck would have it its sprinkling when I am up specifically to finish the install .. oh well guess it will have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Beakersloco)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 


_Modified by EUROROC at 12:58 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_yesterday bought a 2.0 litre 9A motor for my 16v Scirocco








... install to start soon









nice. let me know if you need any help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (8716v)*

drove it to get parts for my mk4







coilpacks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (8716v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8716v* »_
nice. let me know if you need any help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks









it was the 16v listed on http://www.vwfixx.com/


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (California 16v)*

yesterday afternoon removed stock front grill and put my Kamei mash grill back on, had it off for a few weeks while it was powder coated in black








original paint was peeling off and metal was starting to rust.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (California 16v)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 


_Modified by EUROROC at 12:58 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## g60golf (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (EUROROC)*

Raceland coils... 4 inches off of the ground. My car looks like a toy now, I could probably jump over it.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (buzzgun)*

No money for maintinace so I parked it.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (83mk2scirocco)*

drove the 16v
picked up an entire 88 golf parts car for the distributor








gotta get that MS install running well


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Rannoch)*

Tried tweaking the CIS and made it run worse.








So how do I pull those little screens out of the fuel dizzy to clean them up, I could be dealing with something as simpla as a slug of water that got into the dizzy and won't let fuel flow at lower rpms, or just some rust.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (tmechanic)*

drove it to a VW show. ~100 miles all day. first drive in like 6 weeks.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

put it up for Quick sale: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4599556


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

Took the 80 out for a coffee run.








And then this happens. go figure?










_Modified by Doug T at 10:22 AM 10-11-2009_


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_drove it to a VW show. ~100 miles all day. first drive in like 6 weeks.

It was freaking cold but we finally got five running Sciroccos in one place in CO. Of coarse I didn't bring a camera (what were the odds).


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *woodrowstar* »_put it up for Quick sale: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4599556


That depresses me.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Broke in the Bent while trying and failing to swap the driver side front wheel bearing (thanks for the part roknroko16v1!)
Thwarted by stuck caliper mounting bolts. 








Will have to go back at it with some penetrating oil and impact wrench in the morning (too much family stuff to finish it today).


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hillgiant)*

Coat of Meguiar's carnuba wax and a trip to the neighbor's air compressor for the tires and mini spare. Just some prep for Bonelli weekend.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Brought it to media blast


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Replaced the leaky boost hose. Now I don't bounce at 10+.
Added a wireless card to the car. Now I can update the Tuner Studios software!
Found a way to tighten the AC compressor belt. Loosen bolts. Lift car with the jack. Add a 2x4 and lower the car.... Just a tad. Tighten bolts! Voila!


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*two hour drive*

Woke up my '81 on Friday from a four year nap up here in Massachusetts. Initially parked because of a fuel leak at the pump; parked it in a partially covered dirt floor shed then with job changes, didn't touch it for 2 years. Pulled it out two years later and parked it outside while sourcing the parts. 1.5 years later, actually got the new pump and lines installed. Another 6 months later, fired it up, aired up the flat tires, changed out the x-relay that failed, new wiper blade, and drove it two hours home to Cape Cod. One injector was mostly not firing so had to keep the RPMs up around 3500 for a smooth run.
Lost the water pump/alt belt about 1/2 hour away; oddly enough had two other wrong size (too big) v belts in the car; one lasted 5 minutes, the other allowed me to limp it all the way home...
Guessed wrong on the size at Napa today, so have to find the right size belt on Monday. Need to pull the exhaust behind the cat and fit something new so I can pass inspection. Haven't figured out why the HVAC fan isn't running. Oh, and need to pull the carpet and clean out the mouse pee.
Also need to find a set of 14" tires. As I recall, when I ran the car at Lime Rock some 6 years ago, the tires were 9 years old. Hard like rocks.
Hope to learn rust repair/body work this winter...
Oh, washed it and tried to wax out most of the oxidized Mars Red today.
Chris


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

Drove it about 3 miles, a quarter mile at a time


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Drove it.
Actually, drove both of them.


----------



## SciroccoMan 11 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_yesterday bought a 2.0 litre 9A motor for my 16v Scirocco








... install to start soon









Add some BIG cams and shave the head and you'll have a HONDA destroyer...


----------



## SciroccoMan 11 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (SciroccoMan 11)*

Had a pressure plate vibrate loose and jacked up the end of the crank..Got another crank to get the Scirocco back on the road...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (SciroccoMan 11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SciroccoMan 11* »_
Add some BIG cams and shave the head and you'll have a HONDA destroyer...

it will, plan to have 2 16v exhaust cams to help it make move faster, along with a KR CIS fuel system


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Cleaned wretched up and put her away for the winter (it came early this year) she is all snug under her cover










































































































hehe love holloweenie smilies


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looked in at the voltage gauge to see that the battery is completely drained


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Parked due to no job............................ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

washed it


----------



## SciroccoMan 11 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
it will, plan to have 2 16v exhaust cams to help it make move faster, along with a KR CIS fuel system









Go to Catcams.com and get the ones Im running in mine..My cams are the 2nd biggest cams you can run on the stock fuel injectection..
http://vids.myspace.com/index....81393
If anyone has a myspace heres my url sciroccoman11..


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Drove the nuts out of it. Dreading the fact that I have yet to get a winter beater yet.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*

Getting it ready for the long drive to then 3rd Annual Hudson Valley NY Fall Foliage Cruise. What i will do to get out of house shopping


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (impulse byer)*

got a new insurance policy for my Scirocco, that starts Nov. 1
... cheaper in price and better company than I had before


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

started cleaning out the garage from this summers accumulation, soon as it's clean, the Caddy will go in so I can figure out where the leak is coming from that is dripping on the fuse box, and then the '80 will go into hibernation


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I was hoping to clean out my garage last night but ended up having to drive the big truck inot the city to get drywall and such for the boy's shop. SO tonight will (hopefully) be garage cleanup and prep for FFC!!!!


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

My muffler decided to explode on Monday while I was driving around. Good timing, since I am supposed to take it out to a mechanic tomorrow to have the cold idle issue fixed (finally). But he won't look at it with a bad exhaust, of course. Ha, I took it to Monroe for giggles, and was quoted $400 for a muffler replacement for it. Took a look at it today, and realized that they would have ordered the wrong muffler anyhow (since they were just going by their computer measurements), as evidently a previous owner of the car upgraded the exhaust. 2.5" pipe to the muffler... not bad! I discovered that AdvanceAuto sells the Dynamax Super Turbo mufflers, got one appropriately sized, and can have it put on first thing in the morning.
Woohoo, cold-idle-fixing appointment saved! =D


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (madarua)*

Well, my garage is CLEAN! It has never been in such a disgusting state. But no matter, I can walk in there again wwithout tripping on something. Scirocco wise I tested the batteries on the 16Vs. Both 11.point.something.V. Not too thrilled with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

opened the hatch to look for a jug of coolant, didn't find it so closed the hatch.

Then, for sh1ts and giggles, sat in the drivers seat and made some "vroom vroom " noises.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (SciroccoMan 11)*

removed old tank. now have to buy undercoat for new tank and get a filler neck. anyone have a filler neck for an 86 8v they wanna sell?


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockalot8v* »_removed old tank. now have to buy undercoat for new tank and get a filler neck. anyone have a *filler neck for an 86 8v* they wanna sell?

















Uhm... yeah, actually, I think I do.


----------



## Mike Drew (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (madarua)*

Installed new control arms, ball joints, bushings, plus front and rear swaybars liberated from a VW Cabriolet in the junkyard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

jump started it with the wife's Subaru, then used it to run some errands. I have found the leak in my Caddy, hopefully it will be fixed soon, then the Scirocco moves back into the garage







and of course, then I can tinker with it more


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

(thurs) Replaced passenger side front wheel bearing on Rocko (1980 Scirocco) - much better! (no more grindey sounds)


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (Mash)*

Oil change,and front brakes,and fixed a sticky caliper.







Bad caliper


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

watching it get snowed on.







probably gonna have to replace the alternator soon as my lights keep coming on.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

go for replacing just the voltage regulator first, much cheaper, and I'd put $5 that's the brushes are just worn down.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Brought it back home


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Put a few more hours into the worlds longest wheel bearing change.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (hillgiant)*

-Removed the rear drums
-removed wheel bearing races
-instlled new bearing races
-machined drums at work
- installed new shoes and hardware
-installed new bearings and seal
-discovered I should have installed a new e-brake cable








-removed rusted up e-brake cable and zip tied it to the trailing arm.







fixed
- tried to install the second set of shoes on the driver side and couldn't get the wheel cylinder to compress, almost got frustrated but my dad saved the day. 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (roccostud)*

Diagnostic drive with hubby behind to see which wheel had the "wobble". Yanked wheel/tire assembly and hauled it to the nearest tire balancing machine for a spin, it was fine. Bearing also seems fine. Putting a different wheel tire on there = no wobble, so it may have just not been seated on the hub properly. Car's out for an eventual bath now in the gale force winds while the bug occupies its garage space for some work. Hope no trees fall down on it in the meantime.


_Modified by punchbug at 10:58 AM 10-31-2009_


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

picked up a roll bar from a guy parting out a rocco in the area. set in into the car to see how much work its going to really be.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (8716v)*

Was going to put it away for the winter but then thought it would be fun to run into the side a F250 instead.
second idea not as good as the first


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

I drove the Scirocco some more to Princess Auto . How cool can that be?


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Do what I do everyday drive it every where I go.(afound some work so 
now I hope to get some tires,c v axle's,new rotors,caliper hard ware,and eventualy a clutch.)
Falcon ziex 912 185/65/14


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

Put a transmission in the Rebel


----------



## whiterabbitz (Nov 3, 2009)

broke the clip that goes on the power window regulator. dangit. anybody have any???


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_ Was going to put it away for the winter but then thought it would be fun to run into the side a F250 instead.
second idea not as good as the first









Wait, what?








I was just thinking that the northern end of this thread would be slowing down as cars went into storage. Although winter is the time for hatching evil plans too.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Drove again,and preyed that the cv axle holds together.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

Finally finished the epic wheel bearing change. Between repeated trips to the FNAPS for just-one-more-tool, breaking the crappy harbor freight puller, working in the carport, rain, various family commitments, and the end of DST... it took a bit longer than I thought it would.








Drove it around the block. *sigh* all is forgiven.







No wonk-wonk-wonk. A bit of slop in the steering and the dampers don't have much damp left in them. But still pretty tight. 
Now to get the speedo fixed and save up for some ri^Hacelands.
Maybe I will do the post-it with rpm-to-mph chart trick.



_Modified by hillgiant at 6:18 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (hillgiant)*

Drove it, and got tags for one more year of fun!


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*








That reminds me, now that I am freeway capable, I need to get legal.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

over the past couple of weeks
-new ignition switch
-new rims and tires
-new seats
-new hatch floor
-oil change
-new reverse light switch
and took him to the park


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

^^^^ sucks you gotta run the front plate where your at^^^
drove it to hunt down another 16v that rolled through the neigborhood. turned out to be a 17 year old girl, bought it from her dad for $600, good shape body (car and girl) but everything else was pretty well beaten down.


_Modified by jaysonhadwick at 5:22 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

Had to get it jumped twice.
Left my lights on the first time and megasquirt drained it the second time.
I really need to fix this hard starting issue.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Finally got to get my header off and find the pesky exhaust leak.








The crack was rather large and hard to miss.








Got my hands on one of these
















so I had to weld in a new O2 bung for the other sensor








So nice having the AFR and timing balls on. Also got an oil change done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_Had to get it jumped twice.
Left my lights on the first time and megasquirt drained it the second time.
I really need to fix this hard starting issue.

Left my lights on twice.The second time I was at home.So I jump it 
hooked up the jumper battery backwards.







Nothing got burned up
thank god.Blew the fuse in the stereo,fixed that went to check the amp fuse,(she was running the whole time checking the amp).I noticed it started to stutter.
Get to the front and I see steam bellowing out from under the hood.Thought it was smoke.Shut it off.Never got to the amp fuse.
Long story short it was the heater control hose.
Thank fully nothing go hurt,beside's my ego.










_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 6:01 PM 11-9-2009_


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

Drove it to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (hillgiant)*

Installed a flexible front lip spoiler today. I'll admit I was pretty skeptical about this thing but it actually looks pretty decent. This cheapo lip will do just fine until we can fab up something trick, maybe with some integrated brake cooling ducts. 
















Also gave the old girl a crankcase full of fresh Red Line 20W50!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Installed disposable front spoiler #7
v3.0 this time...should last longer


----------



## MykulN (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: (-camber)*

Bought it! Not really. I bought it on Friday. I have to wait till tomorrow to get a new tire (whent flat on the way home) and tags.
Anyone have a link to a picture of how the shifter linkages are supposed to go? My current shift pattern goes something like R dangerously close to 1st, 2nd, *5th*, 4th and *3rd*! I bought the car from an AAMCO.








Here's some pics. My family calles it the $hitRocco because of the smell.









































_Modified by MykulN at 7:24 PM 11-10-2009_


_Modified by MykulN at 7:39 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (MykulN)*

$219 later I have a driveshaft for the Rebel.
Tomorrow? That may be the BIG day!


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (MykulN)*

SWEET! you got yourself an '84 Wolfsburg Edition like me!!! Mine is Mars Red, though. My car was delivered on the 5th last week. Have yet to really drive it until I get the cooling system straight (fan doesn't work, and the gauge pegs in about 10 minutes...but I think the coolant temp sensor is shot) Nice car!


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (MykulN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MykulN* »_Bought it! Not really. I bought it on Friday. I have to wait till tomorrow to get a new tire (whent flat on the way home) and tags.
Anyone have a link to a picture of how the shifter linkages are supposed to go? My current shift pattern goes something like R dangerously close to 1st, 2nd, *5th*, 4th and *3rd*! I bought the car from an AAMCO.








Here's some pics. My family calles it the $hitRocco because of the smell.









































_Modified by MykulN at 7:24 PM 11-10-2009_

_Modified by MykulN at 7:39 PM 11-10-2009_

I wondered who got that.







Affordable German,(602)253-8889
1510 W.ZBroadway,Pheonix 85401
He should have the glass and the turn signal.
I got a 16 v body kit if you are interested.
Cool now some else in the valley has a scirocco.



_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 6:31 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*









Here is mine,this was taken at bugorama.She took second place.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

I fixed my front bumper,with my old belt.


----------



## MykulN (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

Very cool. Are they open on Saturdays?
Did you see the white one at Volksfest? I think it was an 88. It's the reason why I started looking for one.



_Modified by MykulN at 8:48 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (MykulN)*

Walked by it as it sits on jack stands awaiting the new head.


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (n2orocco)*

Cried a little over it, because I finally bit the bullet... It's FS


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (No post counting)*

Liberated a good battery from the Bug for one of them. She needs moar CCAs than this Interstate will provide, but it'll spin up a Rocco engine no problems. And put the trickle charger on one of the low ones. Batteries hate me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Sandblasted and powdercoated stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4645692


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

drove here to work in our nice seattle type weather here in the sunshine state. wtf?


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Looking sharp.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

found a vacuum leak..and noticed a new clicking sound..cant seem to find it yet.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_and noticed a new clicking sound..cant seem to find it yet.

Fix that noise and you discover a quieter noise you had not noticed, fix that noise and you will discover a quieter noise... etc. Or that has been my experience anyway. 
Now I'm trying to decide if the random rattles and fuel pump buzzing are really worth worrying about.


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re:*

Repainted my door handles. Finally started to chip and peel after 13 years on the original coat.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Nogaro-Green)*

Well, I had the silver one out for a few hours of driving yesterday, to this little soiree:








Then today drove both 16Vs into town for the final fillup of 09. Which is the suck.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Klausie remains mobile for a few more weeks







I need SOME Rocco joy in my life!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Installed this (yesterday at the park, actually):


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

I kicked my tires because the tensioner wont let go, replacing the belts that need to be, in order to get it running again, is a much more daunting task than I would like....


----------



## MykulN (Nov 11, 2009)

Title & regisration baby! Oh ya!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

just got an oem steering wheel. the actual scirocco one with the scirocco lettering in the center


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Reinstalled the factory radio (though I think it was dealer installed based on the stickers on the back). Nice to have tunes. No cd/cassette. Need to find a decent FM transmitter for the iPhone.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

printed loan documents. just need the copy of the title now and we're in business!


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Today i replaced my valve cover gasket, dristributer cap rotor and plug wires. also put in a 'new' exhaust manifold cause the old one was riddled with cracks. hmm what else? polished up the intake manifold and valve cover a bit. pretty sure that was it for today, cant wait to take it out tomorrow








update, couldnt wait till tomorrow and took it out tonight. found out the i have a transmission leak







couldnt for the life of me track it down, fluid is all over the starter and drippin down the front of the transmission. wonder if this has anything to do with the shop i took it to to replace the clutch







if so at least i wont have to deal with it, gonna milk a warrenty claim from the shop if it was their fault


_Modified by Grumps at 7:16 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Grumps)*

Are you sure it's gear oil and not oil oil? If your rear main seal is shot, it will leak engine oil out the bottom of the bell housing. Gear oil? Check that the drain plug is in there tight. And around the axle flanges is another favorite leak spot, but I'm not sure how that would get up to the starter unless you drive backwards a lot....gear oil you should be able to smell as you approach the car, it's kind of fishy smelling.


----------



## MykulN (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (two16Vs)*

I found 5th gear!!!!!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (MykulN)*

got my roll cage welded in yay


----------



## spike072192 (Oct 2, 2009)

i bought some back seats and would have changed the oil if it wasnt raining


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (two16Vs)*

the main reason im thinkin its gear oil is cause its got the same brown look to it as gear oil, it doesnt look like motor oil and it does have a fishyish smell to it. im havin someone with a little more knowlege in mk1 volkwagens then i do come up and look at it.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

one step closer to owning....
i just realised i only have the front of the title, now i need a copy of the other side before i can send it to the bank !!!!!































_Modified by woody16v at 6:07 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## PetrolHead951 (Nov 19, 2009)

I taped up the sunroof to keep water out.... No matter It's going to be an autocross car anyway


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

Pulled my trasmission plug and watched about a cup of gear oil and some chunks of metal come out. thinkin hole in the bell housing. in the process of lookin for rebuilt tranny


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Grumps)*

Actualy it was yesterday,I hit a cattle guard about 45ish.BANG due to wrong 
struts.The worst of it some ******** was doing like 65,and rideing my bumper like a herd of buffalo about to stample me.








I'm going to put a trap door and fill it rocks,marbles screws.One pull 
of the lever and.......


----------



## WackSteeLow (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (83mk2scirocco)*

I bought a Repro S lip off Randy @ Vintage Rubber!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to put her on.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (WackSteeLow)*

few days late but..SHE'S CLEAN!!! first time in months. (joys of living off dirt roads)


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i bought some little stuff- oil pan drain plug and gaskets, dipstick tube, and some christmas ornaments from ECS


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Oil change on the 16V


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (Doug T)*

fixed my shifter alignment, oil change and coolent change friday then it will be on the road


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (Doug T)*

fixed my shifter alignment, oil change and coolent change friday then it will be on the road


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Grumps)*

replaced the air filter and fixed a vacuum leak (again)


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Grumps)*

No kids or phones (well except incase I drop a car on me). I decided to fix the heat/turbo problem I have. Heat from the turbo is melting the wiring and plastic cover in the rain tray.....








So I got to play with steel today. Man I love that stuff!
http://www.menloparkrandd.com/....html








I added the PS seal to the "wall" this morning and sealed it up.
Air is ducted over the turbo as well as being directed to the cold air intake of the compressor. Heat from the turbo can rise and vent.
The coolant has been drained and the radiator prepped for removal. More cutting and welding when the new intercooler arrives....



_Modified by Rocco_julie at 6:10 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Rocco_julie)*

The day before last I properly aimed my headlights. Amazing the difference from just pointing it at a wall and going with the "Eh, good enough" procedure I had used before.
Then yesterday I felt my driver's seat "pop" and went slack right near my right shoulder. Seems there was a stress fracture in the frame that finally let go. Rigged it using some channel locks and a punch and creative rearrangement with fatigued metal. But considering the seat back has been welded once before in a different spot and both the side and leg bolsters have gaping holes in them I think its time to stick a fork in it. I just need to find me some Corrado seats.


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Replaced the passenger side door locking mechanism. And of course one of the bolts strips out so I had to take the dremel and make some strategic cuts so I could pull it loose. 
Its lovely to not have to pull the hook back up before I close the door. Now I must goto the dealership one day this week to replace all the bolts.


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Beakersloco)*

looked at it lovingly and promised to fix it soon


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vdubfixer)*

Drove them. And my big tech procedure (besides charging/pulling a bunch of batteries) was tightening the set screw on the rearview. Heavy work, LOL.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

steering wheel came in. and now im thinking i might just try to find another sparco one. this oem one is HUUUUUUGE!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Parked it in it's nest to hibernate...the '68 has been "reliable" for 5 days now.


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (woody16v)*

ordered transsmission for my 87 16V. should be here friday, gonna install it this weekend


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

faxed in loan papers and bought a battery. still dont have my stuff from ecs...


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

Started to replace the water pump this past Saturday. Found the cam, crank & int. shaft seals leaking. Left the car apart (timing belt off) and I am ordering those seals, plus new t-belt, tensioner, vc gasket (rubber), right motor mount, oil pan gasket (rubber), dist. o-ring, oil filter housing seal, all tune up crap, shift linkage rebuild kit. That'll keep me busy for a few hours this Saturday.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

got my loan check!!!!! and some extra monies in the bank for parts title and registration!!!! so stoked


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

bought it! got the title and key, pickin it up wednesday once i figure out what to do with my other car


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

car is sitting in the garage right now, waiting on some bolts to put the Passat TB on it, and since when I got in it to move it into the garage, I found no water at all, and it smelled nice and dry, I was going to do some POR15 on the floors, and the put the carpets in. But, I can't find my grinder to attack the floors with







where it went, who knows, last time I used it was just before Cincy.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i havent touched or seen her in a week.







i miss her


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*

Today, I put my brake pedal to the floor. Not by choice!
Not fun.
Went to see where all my fluid went and can't find a drop anyhere.
I think I filled my brake booster with Dot 3!
Woops!
Good time for a 22mm M/C upgrade.....
..anyone have a Booster for the 22mm?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*

Today I pulled the radiator, cut out the old intercooler and ducting, then started the cut and weld on the radiator shroud for the 2nd electric fan.
Ordered a 3" silicone coupler for when I mount the new intercooler.
Re-design under way!


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)

Bought a set of motor mounts and a timing belt. Looking forward to a fun weekend of swearing, arse freezing, and rust discovery.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (mbelt)*

Beat the snot out of it and enjoyed every minute


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (apexT)*

Put two of them up for the winter.


















_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 9:44 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that your shop John?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Looked crossly at it.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Yesterday: Replaced tie rod Jam nuts that I managed to round off within 2 years, then realigned it.
Then had the nervous experince of driving BFG GSports 55 miles home through Snow and nutty PA traffic.







She fared surprising well though. Need some snow tires and to get my winter rims out of South NJ.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Neckromacr)*

tried to get the clutch cable back in. which was easy. then tried to get it adjusted right. which for whatever reason won't adjust so I dont have 50 miles of play in the clutch pedal. all i freakin' did was replace the damn driver side mount. and now the bitch has 3 more problems.


----------



## MykulN (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Bought a second one for parts!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MykulN)*

Today? Looked at the weather forecast and I'll pat him on the butt on the way to work; afraid he'll stay parked for a while now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Salt in the forecast http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But on the weekend? I got an early Christmas gift because I got to drive him, and drive I DID! For hours and hours! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That NEVER happens in November, much less December


----------



## lovinmaracco91 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

GOT new Recaros!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (lovinmaracco91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lovinmaracco91* »_GOT new Recaros!!










Score!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Installed disposable front spoiler #7
v3.0 this time...should last longer









i should probably get a template before i finish this version off completely
starting to look like a snow plow option








had no idea anyone else thought it was supposed to be disposable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
tried to install my new wideband, but couldn't get the old O2 off...
maybe it'll come off easier when the ex is hot ??


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_that your shop John?

I guess you could call it that for now. It's a garage attached to a small commercial building my mother in law owns now. She stores a few vehicles for the winter for some extra cash. And until our place is built, probably looking at spring at this rate, it does work well as my shop too.


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Yesterday: replaced heater valve, broken ground wire from the coil and a cracked heater hose (only within the engine bay) just in time for the monsoon.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

purchased insurance

+ tags and reg
pick up is tomorrow. already have my battery, key, and tags all ready to go.


_Modified by woody16v at 6:48 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

installed a NOS 100 mph speedo.......


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
maybe it'll come off easier when the ex is hot ??

So...by "hot" you mean when the "ex" is angry? So you can whack the wrench with extra zeal to unseat the sensor? Heck, I find it's usually the "current" that gets me bashing things around. He flooded part of the basement today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## lovinmaracco91 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Mtl-Marc)*

took some pictchas of tha behind


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

bwahahaha
yes my blonde current let her mustang run out of gas on the interstate last night in a blizzard...i'm like















so motorist assist gives her enough free gas to drive to work & back the next day right ??
sure didn't stop to get any
edit
oh well, @ least she doesn't know she can't drive 20 miles to work in a mustang over total ice on bald rear tires & a broken front spring



_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 9:02 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

drove her to her temperary home for inspection and some repairs.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_bwahahaha
yes my blonde current let her mustang run out of gas on the interstate last night in a blizzard...i'm like















_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 9:02 PM 12-9-2009_


My current (well, lifetime) couldn't start his this summer. Same thing wrong.







Must be a Mustang thing.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Went out to my storage unit today and fired the ol' Rocco up. It still runs


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

just ordered brakes for the front, coolant, 12pt bit and some other stuff from german auto parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

removed all my old suspension, cleaned and undercoated wheel wells, picked up some camber bolts. coilovers coming tomorrow.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

scraped an old sun-dried sticker off my back glass?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_scraped an old sun-dried sticker off my back glass?









What, no pictures? Thing of us poor chilly folks who would just love to see a nice sunny yellow MkII this time of the year. Sheesh. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (I just want some Sugar







)


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_(I just want some Sugar







)


pucker up, baby....*mmmmwaaaahhh!*








pic4clixoftheoldstickerfromseveralyearsago:








now my back glass is nekkid







...'cept for this, under the spoiler (no as-of-today pics)








(cathy, you oughta recognize ^that^ cut up and reworked sticker http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif)
sugar content:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Stole alternator from it for the Passat







And after 5 years looked at a wiring diagram to see how i was powering the fuel pump. I know it was a 12v switch but could not for the life of me remember how i did it. 
knock sensor control 12v power








How or why i will never know. (_Twin Weber carbs and MSD ignition nothing stock left_)


----------



## sutton83k (May 31, 2007)

i pulled the whole wiring harness out and removed the engine and transmission... if i remember thats the last two things i had to do, the car is completely bare inside and out. just a shell on wheels, like a turtle with all the guts and everything eaten out, but the legs were left. now i have to take it to the scrap yard ...sad sad day. i just dont have the room for it. its hard looking at it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

@ginster: That's some sugar, thanks! As usual, she's beautiful!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

replaced drivers side axle, and came home to a big box from german auto parts. 
those guys ship crazy fast! i swear i just ordered that stuff. updates and pics soon, would have taken some today but my camera didnt have the memory card in it.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

oh yeah, i did replace the axle and it still clicks, not too happy about that....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_oh yeah, i did replace the axle and it still clicks, not too happy about that....

check the wheel bearing


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

drove mine today and scraped the cat on at least 10 speed bumps







x10


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

it did seem a bit wobly i guess. i can look into that. wouldnt think that would make it click tho.... ill see if i can make a video where you can hear it, but thatll have to wait till at least monday


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (woody16v)*

sold a set of wheels for cheap to fund my springtime updates and modz


----------



## sutton83k (May 31, 2007)

well ...its finally in the scrap yard... hard to say goodbye to such a clean vw. im a murderer. so farewell mars red scirocco 
march, 1983 - december, 2009.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

nuthin'.








edit for page hoonage.











_Modified by ginster86roc at 7:16 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Oh, I've got major work for Uncle Rocco over Christmas. Hinges and pins and gonna correct all electrical gramlins. Or try.
Wish me luck.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_Wish me luck.

i'd wish you good luck but...*you got this shiss*!


----------



## alkhall (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I replaced a bad wheel cylinder so now the brakes work! 
Damn, then noticed that the brake lights don't work so I still can't drive it...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (alkhall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alkhall* »_I replaced a bad wheel cylinder so now the brakes work! 
Damn, then noticed that the brake lights don't work so I still can't drive it...

brk light switch?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just now got it to start w/o using the accelerator pedal at all, finally got some settings in MS that work well


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

drove it to sheetz at lunch, wiped off some oily spots and put her up on the lift. gotta get my paycheck to the bank and order more parts.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

drove it around the block too







hardly any fuel in the tank, just wanted to have some acceleration


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

went ahead and placed another big order- rear discs, rear pads, bearings, timing belt and tensioner, spark plugs, air filter, gear lube and a case of oil filters. next order will be brake lines, fluid and a pressure bleeder (luckily the bleeder can be written off as a work expense)


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Put it to sleep until March 15th, 2010 on Saturday.
Wanna play "Find the Scirocco"?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

rolled the 76 back into the shop, set a battery in the tray, realized that my electronics toolbox is at home


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

changed a front wheel bearing in freezing temperatures and scorching winds!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

^^Happy 1000th post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Today:
Ruined the brakes trying to swap in a 16V Boster and M/C in....








_"It Bolts Right In_" is a crock!








Besides actually BREAKING THE THREADS off the cheap ass stupid pot-metal master cylininder, and breaking one of the solid lines trying to reposition it, the push rod is 1" shorter than it should be and needs to be modified so I don't have the pedal 6 miles away...
Wow....whata fail day...
Wanna see some pictures!?
















..and *NO*, I didn't force it too tight..I was spinning it on by hand and that was only HAND TIGHT when it broke right off...
....and *NO*, I wasn't forcing the tube into a weird bend...I was building a gentle curve to get it to reach and it fatigued itself to death...
So, yeah...now I have all that fun to fix....
YAY VOLKSWAGEN!!!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*

bummer.. what booster are you using? i know the gold *** one i gave you came out of a later cabby.. I have an alloy audi mc that came off a car with the girling 60 dual pot calipers, too bad you knackered your brake line or id let you borrow it till you could source another MC. Another tip, they are pretty cheap new if you order a mk3 golf/jetta one..


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (psykokid)*

I got the booster and M/C from VRVento. Supposed to be straight from a 16V Rocco.
I have a "Spare" 22mm M/C that I was planning to sell to offset the price of the boster/M.C. I bought, but I guess I'm using it now...
Oh well. Glad I had it.
I have more brake lines and a flare tool here so I'm just gonna make my own if I need to.
You gave me a booster??











_Modified by My Old Roc at 8:59 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*

Dang cheap Chinese MC...









.
.
.
.
.
.
.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:22 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## nitemareglitch (Aug 19, 2005)

*Replaced Tranny Mount*

Have not had my baby long, noticed some BAD noise. Replaced the tranny mount because there was some "give" down there. New one on the left...old one(s) on the right.










_Modified by nitemareglitch at 7:27 AM 12-17-2009_


_Modified by nitemareglitch at 7:29 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Replaced Tranny Mount (nitemareglitch)*

Fixed the Epic brake Fail
















I won't go into detail, but let's just say, after even MORE incredible drama, I WILL NOT be *TOUCHING* the brakes again EVER...
They are JUUUUST fine!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Replaced Tranny Mount (My Old Roc)*

Replaced the oil cooler seal and a new brake master cylinder.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Replaced Tranny Mount (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Fixed the Epic brake Fail
... I WILL NOT be *TOUCHING* the brakes again EVER...
They are JUUUUST fine!









See, this is why I make sure to have a lot of Fireball whiskey shooter on hand for brake work. And yay, WAHT do I have to do on my MkI still?????


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

broke another bloody linkage


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

ordered parts to fix her.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

put it up for sale


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

replaced hatch struts and installed a new k&n air filter- only to find an old one in the airbox already. also foud that 2 of the 4 spring clips are missing and my fuel dist doesnt look anything like the one pictured in the bentley.... took a bunch of pics tho- too tired to upload but next week i may start my own thread- cause there are more questions than answer- and ive gotten tons of answers


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (woody16v)*

redid the vac lines (3mm braided hose) @ my a/c control head so i can now _actually_ direct heated air at :
my feet
or at my windshield
or anywhere inbetween
i had that stuff hooked up all knackered!








and while i was redoing the hose connections, i installed a new vac distribution block that i acquired from *mr yeagley* awhile back.
nice to have selections available again...for venting/defrost capabilities anyways.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_redid the vac lines (3mm braided hose) @ my a/c control head so i can now _actually_ direct heated air at :

Yeah, you must really need _that_ in chilly Florida.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

don't hate, chris. 
it's unbecoming.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_don't hate, chris. 
it's unbecoming.









No hate here. I like having more than one season.








I also like doing donuts in snowy parking lots in a RWD car.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

drove it to sheetz, then cleared a spot for it in the shop (which has been filled with new and used cars in preparation for snow) and changed the spark plugs. now i know for sure i need valve cover gaskets.
oh and i ordered the steering bearing, race and 2 winshield washer nozzle things


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

trying to get my son to follow me down to manchester to put the 76 in the garage for the winter storage before the snow slams us!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

do it quick!!! we have almost a foot here in md already


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Snapped my antenna off in the car wash.









edit: page ownage is small consolation to a small injury...
pic of Red:








Don't see man Zandvoorts round here.


_Modified by hillgiant at 10:18 AM 12-20-2009_


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Everytime i see pics of cars with stock springs i think the car has no engine in it, lol.


----------



## mclarenf1l (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

A heap ton this past weekend: Pulled the drive axle to replace it but found the damage was extended to the hub. Hub was replaced, axle installed; everything seems to be in order until the alternator belt snaps 4 miles later in traffic; barely getting it pulled out of the way. I fix that issue but immediately became paranoid that my alternator was starting to go bad as it has acquired this odd ticking/squeaking noise. What it all looks like: 
The Old Drive axle (note the splines of the hub-side and the welded joint):








New Drive axle (I was particularly proud of myself after assembling it:


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_Everytime i see pics of cars with stock springs i think the car has no engine in it, lol.


Tell me about it.







Perhaps Santa will bring her some Rokkor/Racelands. (I can't afford the high dollar stuff.)


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (hillgiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hillgiant* »_
Tell me about it.







Perhaps Santa will bring her some Rokkor/Racelands. (I can't afford the high dollar stuff.)

That would be nice, Just make sure you get new strut mounts with it, i'm sure coils would rip the old oems to pieces.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

I looked at it...then realized I'm missing some parts to my roof rack.






















I hate moving. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

tried to start it
didnt start
tractor batteries hate me


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

walked around it all day at work today- didnt get to drive it for lunch- too much ice/slush/snow/salt on the road









off to my sisters wedding rehersal...


_Modified by woody16v at 1:20 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

Benny put his mark disapproval on the 1.8 litre block today.


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_drove it to sheetz, then cleared a spot for it in the shop (which has been filled with new and used cars in preparation for snow) and changed the spark plugs. now i know for sure i need valve cover gaskets.
oh and i ordered the steering bearing, race and 2 winshield washer nozzle things


I can't wait to hit up Sheetz when I go back to PA later this week!

Over the weekend - Had to park it for a few weeks due to fuel leak/xmas vacation.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (techfx)*

Took some measurements.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (techfx)*

i love sheetz, they're better in va but theyre still one of the best convenience stores available around here


----------



## lovinmaracco91 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

GOT MY HEATER MOTOR WORKING!!!!
now all i have to do is figure out the wiper... and the reverse lights


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (lovinmaracco91)*

got it into the garage so the snow will melt so I can pull the transmission tomorrow. hopefully gonna pick up an 8v engine from an 83 gti and put that in the rocco.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_i love sheetz, they're better in va but theyre still one of the best convenience stores available around here

Meh, I'm more of a Wawa guy. Of course, I work next door to one. I don't really like other Wawas very much. They always feel weird compared to my usual one.
I didn't really do anything to my Sciroccos today, but I did get another package for the Mk1, and more items will be forthcoming tomorrow.










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:47 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

what'd i do to my scirocco today?
udder'n drive it...nuthin.








i'm about 1oo miles overdue for an o/filter change. 'tis too cold to get out there and jack the car up and spin a new one on though...
"too cold", you ask?
nyup.
lows'll be in the high twennys tonight (yes virginia...florida *does* get "that cold" occasionally) and mid-day highs'll be in the 4os tomorry. the sat nite gtg may go unattended by me tomorrow as the lows'll be "that cold" again.








maybe next week.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_what'd i do to my scirocco today?

picked up an o/filter and a qt of amsoil 20-50...fixin' to go install raht now.

36* out right now here in "sunny" florida.








saw/heard/felt actual sleet (frozen rain) on the scirocco on the way to work this mornin...it was cold as f_ck!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_fixin' to go install raht now. 


done did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ 36* out right now here in "sunny" florida.










One does not necessarily exclude the other.









-12 here today, and sunny to boot.

So how does your newly fixed heater works now?


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Removed the KYB struts and stock springs and installed a set of H&R springs and Bilsteins. Looks great and rides a billion times better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took all the spare parts out of the back and I'm beginning to clean it up a little. I need some sway bar bushings, tires and an alignment and she is ready to drive. I guess it needs bumpers also, Gotta get the euro bumpers all cleaned up, they are the wrong color, the front has a bunch of rust and the rear one was hit at one point in its life, guess that's what I get for cheap euro bumpers.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (roccostud)*

Went for a lengthy drive to gather parts.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I glanced at one of the three, sitting in the driveway under several inches of snow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Went for a lengthy drive to gather parts.









need to do this when i get a weekday off.
but i did get a few things done- the loose cable behind the engine was in fact for the heater valve- that has been re ziptied in place (no clips are currently present) located an oil leak or two- one appears to be coming from the dist o-ring and another from the oil press. switch.
also removed most of the p/s gear in prep for manual swapage. getting ready to order the rack and some tie rod ends. 
hopefully will be picking up the other borbets, a full set of teardrops, and some other goodies in the days to come.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I glanced at one of the three, sitting in the driveway under several inches of snow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

just ordered another drivers side axle. the clicking is just too much to handle anymore and i might be taking a trip to pa next week so id actually like one less thing to listen to as im driving. apparently you can hear it from the house when i drive up the court.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (woody16v)*

I moved one of them (the 1979 race car shell) home to my house out of the storage place that held it and the Tristar.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

all work has to be approved by Goddo..
Sanding...sanding and more sanding,7 more hours worth..getting there...


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

got a new muffler put on by a friend, fixed the squeaky belt and painted and installed the grill. She's looking and sounding better every day


----------



## Cptn Vortex (Nov 25, 2008)

Today, I got one! Bit of a dent, but I think it should come out easy enough. $650!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^what's with the buggy?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just sittin' there, a lost project of Brad's. He has too many projects really.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Just sittin' there, a lost project of Brad's. He has too many projects really.

Is it air cooled?...I can not see from here


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

ok then....








+1 on the rail...
and yes elT... 99.99999% of rail buggies are air-cooled vw powered. though i have seen some powered by:
-water-cooled I4 vw engines
-volvo engines
-subaru boxer engines
-mazda rotary engines.
*shrug*


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Guess the weight?








I'm guessin' 20 lbs,haven't weighed them yet,front/rear bumpers,2 fender's,2 sideskirts..not including 2 rear side panel's...


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

Damn Echassin.......







I;m cleaning all the grease off everything,pieces are becoming shiny red again.
























Yeah!!! Owned....
I'll be up late tonight,I'm lovin' what I'm finding,,nice solid car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by northsurveyor at 7:32 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

Did some Interior work. Fabbed new rear door cards and covered them In Vinyl to match factory look. Also covered hatch side panels In the same vinyl. This Is a nice upgrade from the factory cardboard look and it only took a couple of hours. Working on some roof gutter moulding that I got from Moss Motors(Mini) trying to make that work In the absence of mine. Started the Bad Boy and let It run for about 10 minutes, checked levels etc. That Is all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spike072192 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (81type53)*

ordered a oil filter housing gasket and a oil cooler o ring....damn oil leaks


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (spike072192)*

Cleaned up my engine bay some more, no more 30 year old grime on my strut towers and inner fenders under the hood


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

I tore mine apart more


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I started mine


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

a little bit of re-assembly today. Tank back on, exhaust rehung, and beam back on. tomorrow is new rear brakes, maybe the front swaybar, and MS ignition fun


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Found black, shiny deposits on the #3 sparkplug after about 1k miles installed.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hillgiant)*

pulled this out








going to be picking up an engine tomorrow. and swapping.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Nothing today, but yesterday I started the Mk 1 and let it run for about 15 minutes. And I ordered some parts for them from the Potterfolk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

After letting it sit for three weeks due to being out of town for the holidays and then returning to discover that the battery had packed up, I got the new battery in it and got it started.
I made it a block down the street before the oil buzzer went off. I turned it off instantly and coasted to a stop. Yup.. it'd managed to toss out all of the oil. I haven't found the leak yet, but it's somewhere on the front, so I'm suspecting the oil cooler. I'll have to have a look when it's daylight and not cold. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (madarua)*

Would bet money it's the o-ring on top of the oil cooler.


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Would bet money it's the o-ring on top of the oil cooler.

Aaaaand.. you're right!


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (madarua)*

Put on new engine/tranny mounts.No more shift'n'bang.


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_Damn Echassin.......







I;m cleaning all the grease off everything,pieces are becoming shiny red again.
























Yeah!!! Owned....
I'll be up late tonight,I'm lovin' what I'm finding,,nice solid car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice rocco.I wish I could do that.
_Modified by northsurveyor at 7:32 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (mk1dubbn)*

Replaced air filter - looked like an oil filter.
New headlights, old ones had algae .. ALGAE! in them.
Lookin shiny.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (mbelt)*

After helping my dad finish installing a gearbox into his dodge caravan (if anybody knows this auto gearboxes: the diff went thrue the case and we had to fix it) I started tearing out the auto box from my mom's rocco and opened it up to find out that the getting-louder-by-the-minute sound was one of the gears (the midle one) missing 4 teeth








Does anybody want to guess how fun it is searching for a auto gear box in europe? Let alone here in Slovenia








I'll have pics of the missing teeth tomorrow.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_ I started tearing out the auto box from my mom's rocco and opened it up to find out that the getting-louder-by-the-minute sound was one of the gears (the midle one) missing 4 teeth








Does anybody want to guess how fun it is searching for a auto gear box in europe? Let alone here in Slovenia








I'll have pics of the missing teeth tomorrow.

I thought you mentioned a while back that you were going to change this Scirocco to a manual transmission.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (California 16v)*

I did (and if it was my car I would have).
But since I don't have any power steering racks for manual transmissions avoidable and it's my mom's car this option is kind of a lest resort (maybe a 02A tranny so the rack could stay....). Right now I'm trying to get some contacts in Austria or Germany that could locate a working auto tranny for me to come and pick up, but so far I don't even know where to start trying.
The transmission that I wanted to replace had since been put back together with new bearings (which by them self are a PITA to get over here except at the dealership) but it seems that something didn't go together quite well enough and it destructed again.
Getting new bearings would be about 20€ per bearing, the gear that went is about 80€. Add random seals and hidden costs and the idea of getting a 200-300€ golf isn't that stupid. To bad that the only 010 automatic car for sale over here is 2000€ so I'm gonna have to go looking over the border.
How nice it must be for you to have automatic tranny's lying in every ditch at the side of the road








P.S. The total for last year was 4 broken automatic transsmitions in 1 year on three cars


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

back on the ground, rear brakes bled (still gotta do fronts), fuel in tank, and it actually starts.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (madarua)*

New motor mounts.


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)

Made it idle again. Big crack in the charcoal canister line = sucky vacuum leak. Good thing to have back to normal, I was getting a bit too good at braking while maintaining pressure on the throttle with one foot.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

new axle clicks and its driving me nuts. ive heard already that it might be in the diff (which i really dont want to have to mess with.) cant find anything in the bentley. thought about a few other things but they would be engine speed related not wheel speed related. need help, losing patience. arg


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
How nice it must be for you to have automatic tranny's lying in every ditch at the side of the road










They are overly common here either in Sciroccos. But we do have Golf and Jettas to take them out of I suppose.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Drove the 16v today.
It doesn't like wet/cold weather.


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

washed him completely, under car too... damn salt makes me crazy...


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LamaMk1)*

Spent all day trying to locate this:








Of course I was trying to find one withouth teeth missing


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

towed the 76 home, got a rotor for the new dizzy in the 80


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Took the knock sensor over to the garage and removed the A/C compressor.


----------



## spike072192 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

i drove mine around for about 2 hours with the windows down...first time i could do that in a while and probably the last for a long time


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (spike072192)*

I popped out my ignition distributor to determine the reason for its crazy wobble.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Clay bared and coilovered the '86 (not slammed, still have 1.5" between the tire and fender). Also looked into re-boxing a KS brain to use my own harness while prepping for the ABA swap. (hint, the little knob on the side of the box isn't actually a knob)
Clay bared and removed the CIS wiring on the '78.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (sandrunner)*

Balance, rotate, aligned and then vacuumed. Ready for another week.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (BluDemon)*

Exhaust, rear axle and fuel tank taken off the car.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Started building the 2.0 8v hybrid (Audi AAD block + DX head).
Still need to finish porting the head, figure out how am I going to deal with igniton (original AAD distributor and get a knock box or try and get a 2E one that's suposedly plug and play with our cars).


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

I'll post what I've done the last few days all in one.








new engine
















pulled old clutch
















putting in new clutch


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

new seats and mono wiper setup


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

Put a new starter on it and my son added a capacitor to my stereo.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (n2orocco)*

I did absolutely nothing. The parents went on a 2 day skiing trip and my dad took the garage key's with him by accident







The worst part is that I spent 2 hours looking for them at home because at first he claimed that he didn't have them


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i have installed windshield washers from seat cordoba coupe... they fit perfectly... and now i have 4 spots where they piss on my windsheild...








btw.. those stock sucks so much...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (LamaMk1)*

Well, I've been doing the unthinkable to mine and I have to admit I'm being totally obnoxious about it. But how often can I drive in January?














umm, like never


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Well I didnt drive but...
Intercooler plumbing and metal prepped for powder coat. Intercooler stand complete and painted. Radiator moved only 1/2" towards the engine! Thats redrilled and ready to remount. I like this winter so far


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

UPS showed up, so I got to put this on:








Yay!!!




_Modified by matt.e. at 2:44 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (matt.e.)*

Checked the underhood unibody measurements against factory specs, and replaced the rear wiper with a nickel.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Today was the day for the monthly start up and idle for the winter months. But,, it was 5 degrees F. So, I just walked by saying f..k it.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_ But,, it was 5 degrees F. So, I just walked by saying f..k it.









i would've too.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Ducting back from powder coat!
Booo...
What I thought would be a nice light grey.... Chrome.
Blech....


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re:*

Mounted my coilovers and rolled the fenders


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Makkkan)*

I brought mine back to life. First I removed the old fuel pump, and mounted the new one. Then I wired it in. Then I wired it in *correctly*. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (LastMartian)*

mine hasn't left the driveway since b4 first snow
i miss it
i charged it for an hour yesturday & another junk battery to get e fired up in 30F
i love the sound of that thing & i can remember driving it was reeallly fun
i've been doing some googleing & i've come up with an electronic solution to reverse lead acid battery deterioration making them last 2-3 times longer
there's allot on the web about it, but basically it works
here's the best description of the process from the desulfator forums:
http://leadacidbatterydesulfat....html
& here's the best one that hooks up to car bat for 2 months a year
i'll probably spend $50 on one & you know i wouldn't do that....
unless i had to to drive my scir (buy it a new battery)

http://sg.88db.com/Automotive/...80804/


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

More like yesterday:

I got the brakes done. I put in the OEM vented rotors that I had laying around with 20mm worth of material and some Flaps bought brake pads. 

So things to remember: Try and do this when it is nice out or in a nice, spacious and heated garage. Be prepared to use some type of piston depressor for the calipers. In my case it was a wood clamp with an old brake pad and an alternator bracket from a 1.7. Take some fluid out from the MC and discard it to allow for the travel back of the pistons. Remember to ad new fresh fluid if needed.

Aside from the bitter cold the hardest part was figuring out what I could use to press in those caliper pistons. It is not something that can be done by hand (unless you are the Hulk). Second hardest thing is to get the old rotors off. A little brute force was used to accomplish that. Fr the most part the Bentley was right about the procedure. It was not hard just simply cold out 18-27* F around the times that I was working. Non- of that is taking in consideration the windshield. Especially in the afternoon when its started gusting a bit.

After a run to target for some items. I seated the brakes properly. It is great not to hear the sound of scrapping metal (the pads were complete junk). I measured the outgoing solid rotors. They came in at 10mm. To turn solid rotors they should at least have 11mm on them and they should be turn to no more than 10.50mm. That tells me that my rotors were goners too.

Upgrading to the vented rotors was something that I should have done a long time ago, but at last I will never forget how is done.
Sorry for the long report,
El t


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*

replaced inner and outer boots, washed it and removed those ugly dust covers from the rear brakes.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (n2orocco)*

replaced shift boot in my silver 88, with one that has no rips in it











_Modified by California 16v at 4:13 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (California 16v)*

Srayed roll bar, dyed mdf flooring carpet, little more engine bay detail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (81type53)*

Bought another Mk1.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Brycejoseph)*

Got some new spark plugs and installed them yesterday. Haven't driven the car more than 30 miles since I got it. While on the one trip it ran terrible, belching out black smoke the whole way and barely got me to the garage it's currently in. Obviously was running just a _little_ rich, plugs were fouled like crazy. Went to adjust the mixture screw and found it's frozen in place, the hole in the distributor has been drilled out already so 20+ years of corrosion is in there. So next plan of attack is to remove the distributor once its nicer out, clean it all up and free up the adjuster screw so I can get it running properly.


----------



## lovinmaracco91 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (sciroccojim)*

changed a fuel pump
still waiting for a new seat from tdc....


----------



## ThatsNotStock (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (lovinmaracco91)*

Got up at 6am...scraped the ice/snow off and drove her to work


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (ThatsNotStock)*

mounted a spare set o' steelies.

^diabolical plans^ afoot..._muaahahahahahaaaa_...
















you likey?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

put the wiper linkage in it. didnt install it merely placed it on the box on the pass seat. 
moved some stuff around in the room and have more space for parts stockpiling now, also went through some of the parts that came with the car and it looks like i have pretty much all of the o-rings that go into the motor. am getting stuff together so when the opportunity presents itself i can change alot of seals and gaskets and the like


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (ginster86roc)*

Pressure washed the Shat out of the botom,and the enigine


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_mounted a spare set o' steelies.

^diabolical plans^ afoot..._muaahahahahahaaaa_...








you likey?









Nope, but my wife and I love this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

greets
Lars


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (OSLer)*

Actually two days ago, but mounted my euro bumpers.


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (mk1dubbn)*

Replaced ALL ground straps,neg cable,aswell as the positive cable.
G-60 Throttle Body.Runs like a new car.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

did a *lot* of MS tweaking today, finally got the car to start nicely







Also replaced a rear wheel bearing. Went for a quick drive.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

Washed and took pics. It looks so nice when its wet.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_mounted a spare set o' steelies.

^diabolical plans^ afoot..._muaahahahahahaaaa_...
















you likey?









I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (IM16Vlvn)*

picked up a set of 4.....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh snap...Carl and Mikey are doing it.


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*

In preperation for doing stuff to my scirocco.
Ordered new brake pads rotors and rear calipers...and a fun new t shirt but thats off topic. Hoping it all ships by friday so i can put it all in over the weekend. I cant wait! i havent had good quality working time on my scirocco since i changed the tranny a few months ago


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Took a peek in the garage at her.


----------



## laminaytrap (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

I pulled the cam cover because my car sounded like it was exploding, don't know whats wrong yet







probly bent valve or two...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

thought about digging out the snowpile behind the carport where it is stored. then go lazy and went and watched t.v. maybe next week.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Currently waiting for paint to dry, I got the final coat of semi-gloss black paint on my radiator fan shroud/dam or whatever its called http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dopefishlives (Nov 2, 2005)

On the 87':
Cleaned the lift pump and fuel tank, installed new primary fuel pump, started cleaning the fuel distributor, reinstalled *some* of the interior and realized I'm missing A LOT of parts.
Gotta find (so far):
AC lines
AC Compressor
16v driver seat
rear cargo side panels
rear passenger side panels, black
86+ seat belts
Mk1 grill assembly and head lamps
82-85 passenger tail lamp
exhaust hangers
sunroof seal (even if worn out)
sunroof gear and knob with trim surround
sunroof panel/trim cover
On the 82: 
Disconnected and documented all fuel and electrical connections to prepare for engine removal. Also scavenged some marginal interior panels for use in the 87 until proper ones can be sourced.


_Modified by dopefishlives at 5:45 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## G60Jetta2dr (Feb 11, 2000)

New shoes. Mounted 185/60 14 A032Rs on all four corners.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I drove it! And not a single problem! But alas the GLI is broken....


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

Shaved the holes in my deck lid...


----------



## dopefishlives (Nov 2, 2005)

Today's update.
I bought a new engine hoist, just for her.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i finally got the wiper linkage and motor installed, but i think the source of the problem is the wiper blade- when i put it back on the same problem was going on and i sould see that the stud was moving inside the arm. so now on the list of thing to pick up: wiper arms.
but swapping linkage is off the list finally.
now i just have to get around to the brakes, timing belt, tensioner, motor mount, ehaust (missing hangers) and what not (you get the pisture)


----------



## fiatsNdubsguy (Jun 9, 2007)

Washed it. Its 37* outside but it needed it badly.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (fiatsNdubsguy)*

today's update:

remember these steelies i installed a while back?








the whole purpose of running the steelies was so i could work on prepping my alloys for a 'treatment'.
here are my alloys as we speak...nekkid.








even _after_ chemical paint stripping, it required an add'l *14 hours* of bead blasting...spread over the last week. couple hours this night, couple hours that night.
tonight i meet up and turn them over to the fellow that will finish their 'treatment'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








updates to follow.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gonna look smexy I'm sure


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah, actually got to drive the 80 today.


----------



## spike072192 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i built a deck cover for it


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (spike072192)*

Got the rear brakes done








And made a bracket for the petrol pump (?)








*Does anyone know if the golf filler neck fits the scirocco? * i need a new cuz mine is pretty rotten










_Modified by Makkkan at 4:25 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR*

Today, it's more like, "What did I do -for- my Scirocco today?"
Picked up a spare 16v motor and agb transmission as well as both doors (to replace my banged up ones).


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (madarua)*

Ball Joint Extenders, New Control Arms & Ball Joints 
















Poly Trans. Mount








Delrin Shift Rod Bearing








Offset Delrin Control Arm Bushings

















_Modified by brownhound at 4:50 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Contemplating these...
opinions??
sorry for the huge cell pic










_Modified by -camber at 5:20 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## laminaytrap (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: (-camber)*

I pulled the oil pan the oil the other day and found some shavings and a spun rod bearing








Got new bearings now, putting them in tomorrow along with my freshly painted oil pan and my new oil funnel thingy, thanks bennyb!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Contemplating these...
opinions??


Especially with the color your car is, it would look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (8716vrocco)*

Today I installed new seats and hooked up the power. Brown should deliver a passat b4 seat heater harness by tue and they'll be toast'n my buns by the weekend.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccos4life)*

Wow ^^









Looking great Paul! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (sciroccos4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4life* »_Today I installed new seats and hooked up the power. Brown should deliver a passat b4 seat heater harness by tue and they'll be toast'n my buns by the weekend.

















Yeah, I'm just thinking that I need to call about mine. Warm buns FTW!


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

painted and installed my turn signal housings and then re arranged the garage and built a workbench for upcoming projects


----------



## fiatsNdubsguy (Jun 9, 2007)

popped out my door cards for a deep clean, and prepped the inserts for an up coming project..... gonna rip out the old carpet tomorrow and trash it. is not terrible so if anyone wants it, cover shipping and its urs


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Did a quick-fix on the three-part hose going to the stock oil cooler. The hose is getting soft, so it split.. lopped off a half inch and stuck it back on, hoping it'll last until warmer weather comes to Pittsburgh.







Then it'll be time to install something better, like a remote air-oil cooler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

ripped out the stock radio


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jarski)*

Made some shiftrods(?) bye bye sloppy shifter


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Makkkan)*

New PS belt.
Are shiftrods like those difficult to make?
It's pretty far down on my list of things to do but I'd love to tighten up the sloppy shifting.


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_
Are shiftrods like those difficult to make?
It's pretty far down on my list of things to do but I'd love to tighten up the sloppy shifting.

No they are pretty easy to make if you have one of these ( cant the word so im poting a pic instead







)








just need a 8mm steel and those ^---^ and the balljoints ofc


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Makkkan)*

Tap and thread kit I have. Rod is easy.
Where do you get the ball joints?


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Rannoch)*

Put a nice new wiper motor on, cleaned the wiper linkage & watched the wiper haul ass. 
What a difference a new wiper motor makes.


_Modified by mpci at 3:10 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (mpci)*

Yesterday I tested the cold start valve on the 88, discovered that it was no good. So, I "borrowed" the one from the 87. Starts much more easily now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then I went for a little drive, first of the year.


----------



## slavscreem (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Chris16vRocco)*

Primed and did the first coat of paint on my emblems and front grill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (slavscreem)*

Installed a washer I was missing.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Iroczgirl)*

drove to port townsend and back car runs great woo!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

good to hear my friend ^. Izzy I will email or call you tomorrow K I'm off to bed


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_Tap and thread kit I have. Rod is easy.
Where do you get the ball joints?

Ah Tap and thread set was its name..
I bought mine at the hardware store


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)

Drove it to a scrapyard, scored an idle air stabilizer valve. Drove it back.


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (mbelt)*

Finish Shaving my upper rad support...


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (84iroc)*

LOL, meant to post this yesterday, but once again, I DROVE mine. Another two hours, which makes almost five in the past three days! IMHO, THAT is the best thing you can do to your Scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good for the soul


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (two16Vs)*

Bought it








Pics soon.


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

Getting ready to put the head back on, rebuild the shift linkage. Hopefully tomorrow or Friday I will be driving the car for the "first" time since I bought in back in October.


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_IMHO, THAT is the best thing you can do to your Scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good for the soul









It's true. I drive my rocco almost every day. But once, I let it sit for four weeks while I was out of town. It expressed its distaste when I returned by having a completely dead battery, by blowing the oil cooler o-ring and dumping all of the oil, and by then blowing the 3-part hose going to the cooler after I'd gotten it fixed.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (madarua)*

Its the first official rain of Spring here so what better to do then to soap up my rocco and rain wash it out in the driveway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Its the first official rain of Spring here so what better to do then to soap up my rocco and rain wash it out in the driveway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

isnt it colddddd? hah


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

*finally* got my wheels back today:








a trunk full of powdercoated goodness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








soon you will be on the car my pretties...








oh yeah...and over the weekend i _re_shaved and tinted my tail lights...w/o the red tint to them this time:








been busy...what can i say? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by ginster86roc at 10:45 PM 3-11-2010_

_Modified by ginster86roc at 10:46 PM 3-11-2010_


_Modified by ginster86roc at 10:47 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif luv the wheels Carl








myself didn't drive my Scirocco, because of the rain


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

i just eliminated a/c and power steering via the cut bracket route... much cleaner and tidy under hood now


----------



## snafu73 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

looked through the rain, waiting to put the ignition back together where some idiot tried hot wiring her. then check to see if tranny is nuked or just a clutch.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (snafu73)*

retimed my car, it's sitting at 0* right now because my battery finally gave up the ghost and won't hold a charge at all
to walmart I go tomorrow
and of course I was at the point where everything was stripped down when the it started raining... but I worked through the rain and now I'll probably get pneumonia or something by tomorrow


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (snafu73)*

bought some shoes for my freshly 'coated wheels and promptly got them installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
a trunk full of falken-wrapped, powdercoated _awesome_:








soon-to-be installed:








on the ground and uncleaned at this point:








i must add a footnote here:
this is the first time i've ever used hub-centering rings on this set of wheels. took the new tires/wheels out for a spin tonight? all i can say is "why did i ever wait so long?".
amazing difference w/ centering rings on, although i didn't get to break into 'higher speeds' yet tonight....felt good as fast as i _did_ go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
next day and a half will be *busy* <----detailing for a car show sunday...
pics to follow.


----------



## fiatsNdubsguy (Jun 9, 2007)

I blew a head gasket/possibly the motor yesterday morning on the way to work








A few nights ago the car began to "chunk" and run like it had a misfire and was running aweful. I shut the car down, and cheched the oil (oilfilter housing gasket is bad) and added a Qt of oil; waited a minute and it was started up and it was running fine. Well this yesterday morning on the way to work it began to run as before, so I pulled into a service station and added a couple Qts of oilio and waited. Fired it up after about 10 mins and it was fine. I decided to take a chance and continue to work and drove a 1/2 mile down the road and all was fine, no signs/sound of anything wrong, and if it wasnt for me checking my rear-view and noticing the solid cloud of oil smoke I might have siezed the engine. I imeadietly let off the gas and pulled into a hidden drive and called the wrecker. The pics say the rest:
The wrecker got stuck in the road we pulled into








This is where the victim was killed










































_Modified by fiatsNdubsguy at 8:41 AM 3-13-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (fiatsNdubsguy)*

That sucks. Nice color btw.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

i started the 81 on monday, 
it lives!!!


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

MOunted the rearlights


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Took a peak at it in the garage.


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)

Removed the P.O's stupid bass-woofer power cable and patched the holes he made. It no longer rains on my fuse box. I was afraid to do it earlier for fears of discovering more of his jackassery.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I finally washed mine after the on-and-off rain for the past month, and drove it around a bit just for fun today. I noticed that when my car is clean it gets all kinds of neck snapping attention, as opposed to when it is dirty. Wonder why I get pulled over all the time.








P.S. Carl needs to lower his, especially with the wheels looking like that. 


_Modified by veetarded at 5:54 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

While doing things to the DD GTI, I started both '88s. They started right up and purred for about 5 minutes before I shut them off. Sounds like they are ready for spring.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_Took a _pee_ at it in the garage.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

I petted mine today


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Did a home brew alignment. Seems spot on







The sumitomos didn't like too much camber up front


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (-camber)*

Changed the wheels from 5 star Speedlines 15x7 (4x100 et45) to BBS RA 15x6 (4x100 et38). 
Then went on a roadtrip from Tampa to Orlando for a VW car show. 
To hangout with friends, among them Carl "ginster86roc" and met Bil "LubsDaDubs" from Alberta,Canada. Had a great time








Also bought some scirocco parts, a set of mk1 rear hatch louvers and a mk1 75-79 Bentley manual.
the 16v is now resting in the driveway, after having traveled 420 kms today


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (California 16v)*

DAAMN WINSHIELD!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Makkkan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makkkan* »_DAAMN WINSHIELD!









That sucks man. At least you can still get new ones. Expensive lesson in patience.


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
That sucks man. At least you can still get new ones. Expensive lesson in patience.









Yeah, there is a problem with everything on this car drives me nuts








Expensive its gonna be, I maybe got one across the country. Windshiels is a bitch!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
Then went on a roadtrip from Tampa to Orlando for a VW car show. 
To hangout with friends, among them Carl "ginster86roc" and met Bil "LubsDaDubs" from Alberta,Canada. Had a great time









did _you_ take any pics randall? <---cuz i dint.
and you know..."pics or it didn't happen"








had a great time meself...will be contacting the newf' later this eve for a thursday rendezvous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you still available for thurs sir?


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I waxed mine over the weekend and been driving it like I stole it this week.....http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (BluDemon)*

bought this off of ebay.uk with the help of polov8 - thanks Andy








steering wheel is trimmed in black leather with silver GTI Engineering logo. Comes with the original boss adapter/hub.
Made by Italvolanti for GTI Engineering based in Silverstone who developed and produced a range of sports conversions
and in 1982 became official Audi/VW conversion specialists.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Awesome Randall!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Sooooo...you gonna buy a Gti for that Randall?


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (-camber)*

Replaced the rear bulbs with a bunch of Silverstars. Even if they're just marginally better I'll take any advantage I can get to be seen the the grey-hairs terrorizing the roads of S. Florida.








Modified a spare set of Forge strut caps I've had laying on the workbench forever.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (California 16v)*

found out I have to drop the tranny...again.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Installed a new Pioneer 4200UB, not a big stereo guy but the USB port on the front is nice considering my cars unfriendliness toward CDs.








Not an ideal configuration but a set of boxed 6x9 provide a bit of punch and are set up for quick removal.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (brownhound)*

Pulled the 16V out of the garage where it was stored all winter with the Slegato in front of it and a Z3 behind it. My wife's uncle was ready to get the Z3 out, so I had to move the 16V anyway and took it for a little ride. Instantly remembered I need to check out the rear bearings because one is fairly loud.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

fixed part of my old dash, washed the car, put the dash back in the car. Drove it around a bunch. It needs lots of work still.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

well i actually did get some work done on mine today and through the last week. 
pulled the headlight relay nightmare from the po, pulled the grille, eybrow/lip/hood spoiler thing, the front bumper and rebar, as well as rear rebar (no rear bumper still- its on the list though) pulle the battery and starter in preparation for the tranny replacement, and got started on shortening the bumpers- cut 3 of 4 tow hooks of, pounded the one bracket mostly flat (which it was not) and ground off the paint so it can be welded on inthe near future (hopefully)
got one braket that still needs the tow hook removed and to be cleaned, then i will have to decide how much to cut off of the brackets (was a tad unclear on that part- any advice is appreciated) 
also gave her a real good bath. and degreased the engine bay quite a bit. hopefully my next day off will involve nice weather and i can get some more done. this recent springy weather has been quite the motivational aid for sure. and now i have good legal tags on the sentra so thats one less thing i have to be spending money on so hopefully funds, time and weather will remain in my favor and more progress can be made.
pics tomorrow...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (woody16v)*

changed my oil filter (3k miles seem to come so quickly!) and topped up w/ a fresh 1/2 qt of amsoil.
while the car was up in the air i also:
- lubed/inspected my suspension bushings (swaybar/control arm/rear beam)
- lubed/inspected my shift linkage
- reattached a dislodged inner d/s rack boot, noticed while the car was in the air
a worthwhile hourplus under the car, i should say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (brownhound)*

Went to install plugs that I bought 4-6 months ago and found that I had the wrong size. After swapping out the Bosch platnuims for an Autolite platnum(which is what I used last time 4 yrs ago) and I changed out air filter. 
Will be ordering the parts to change out the ignition switch and fuel pump in a day or 2. So that I can start driving my baby again. 

I have been lazy and not installed my Air/fuel gauge and also my voltmeter (bought almost 2 years ago) and thanks to you Brownhound I now know where I will be mounting them. 

_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_Installed a new Pioneer 4200UB, not a big stereo guy but the USB port on the front is nice considering my cars unfriendliness toward CDs.

















 
Where did you get that Oil cap ? ... I love it !!!! 

_Modified by Beakersloco at 12:26 AM 3-22-2010_


_Modified by Beakersloco at 1:11 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (California 16v)*

re-installed the flywheel and now the transmission is ready to go back in. On a lunch break.


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (buzzgun)*

Bought apiece of sekurit glass now I got all orginal again.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

drove the 16v 200 miles with a few breaks in between
it doesn't seem to run as well at 4000 feet above sea level


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

oil change, 4 Litres of 10/40w Redline, meter reading 262923 kms


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Bought some hardboard to redo the backing on the rear bench in the convertible. Not sure what I'll cover it with yet, but at least I can get the school construction kids to cut it with a bandsaw for me. What's there now is a bit beat up...I got some industrial strength Velcro to put it on with - should be a cleaner install than the plugs that were there. I may redo the carpet too while I'm on an interior bender. It's still too chilly for her liking anyway.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Left it (the Mk 1 that is) in the garage and drove the Tundra to work. It was drizzly this morning.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I drove it home from Green Bay, its just so fun to drive on small trips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Today I treated it to a new set of rims wrapped in Kumho tires, orderd today and they should be coming in Thursday according to the scheduled delivery date








Example pic:








Specs:
Offset: 40mm 
Backspacing: 5.35" 
Bolt Pattern: 4-100
Rec. Tire Size: 195/50-15
Weight: 17.0lbs.
My first actual set of rims, so exciting!


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 9:41 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

This thread now has 8 more views than the FAQ.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Fixed my blinker issue, put the front bumper back on and slapped my new plates on it. 
drove it to work!! 
now its sitting in the parking lot with a puddle of oil under it. 3 years sitting in the weather is not good on a car








called up Parts 4 VWs and ordered some more parts.








will put it up on the alignment rack this afternoon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Changed the oil/filter again, ran a pressure test...


----------



## slavscreem (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Drove her home for the first time today <3


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Put short time license plates on it, drove it to the shop, replaced the outer axle seals, filled up some gas and ...

took it out for a completely satisfying spin, after nearly 3 months of "non roccing" this was one of the best days in live!
I simply love this car, its lightness, quick reaction, the simplicity of it and the growl it produces stepping on it and how it makes me smile even now, NOT actually driving it but typing these words.
Still have to change the rear axle mount bearings (dont know if this is the right word for it, so sorry if its wrong) and the oil + filter.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_took it out for a completely satisfying spin, after nearly 3 months of "non roccing" this was one of the best days in live!

Oh when the roads thawed out and rain washed them off for a couple days and I took my rocco out of hibernation I drove around for 90 mins....with nowhere to go







These cars just have that awesome effect haha.
STILL waiting for the ups guy to get here, gimmie my RIMS! Delivery is scheduled for today according to the tracking


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Have been getting an anti-freeze smell while driving,so pulled the heater core and replaced it...non-ac...took about an hour...Took the wife for a little cruise to the next town and bought her dinner...then a high speed drive home to settle the food,lol.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (alteschule)*

Gave her some new shoes http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 








Check out my update page to see moar pics!


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

ordered several items yesterday... injector o-rings, tips, and seats. gaskets top to bottom and seals... wheel bearing kits for rear wheels, caliper rebuild kits for all 4 corners as well as all new motor/tranny mounts... cant wait to get all my goodies amassed... pics will be up in my photo album starting this coming week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Changed the rear axle mount bearings, oil and filter and sealed a little oil leak caused by the sump buffle.
After that the German "TÜV" was an awesome walktrough, the inspector liked it, a LOT.
Time to play and have fun for another 2 years. 

greets


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (OSLer)*

Started it







Not bad either cranked it until i had oil pressure pumped the gas once(carbs) and it started right up and ran great. now to get the body back together and hit some lapping days.


----------



## slavscreem (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

Pass side motor mount (huge pain in the a$$) Tensioner, timing belt and took her for an hour drive on the belt way. And its still vibrattttting.


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (slavscreem)*

Finished wrapping my front door panels for my '80. <---Pics coming!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Pedal2Metal)*

Today I beat it like a red headed stepchild.








I love my car.


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_Modified a spare set of Forge strut caps I've had laying on the workbench forever.









*Nice!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Listened to my nephew bitch about how slow the 8V is. Reminded him that while his AWD Eclipse is continually broken he has a VW to drive....


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Gave her some new shoes http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 








Check out my update page to see moar pics!

Shoes look good..... now it's time to remove the 4X4 feature


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Today I beat it like a red headed stepchild.








I love my car. 

^ This








Oh,and an own, photo credit Jeff Hicks:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (punchbug)*









not today but a couple weeks ago, i started on a little project to keep me occupied till i can go get my transaxle.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (woody16v)*









not looking forward to figuring out how to put it back together. I also have some mystery wires I may need help with later.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (roccostud)*

Well I built the relay card for the MSII I'm installing, but I'm missing one fuse holder so I have to wait for that to arrive, I ordered a new one from Digi-Key


----------



## Wooks (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Today I listened to it run for the first time


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)

Ordered shifter bushings, shifter ball & socket, and "orange" bushing, hatch struts, and hood prop clip. 
The kicker, just under $55 for the lot. partsgeek is cheap! 
Really looking forward to not swearing at stop signs / not getting stabbed in the head when rummaging in trunk.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

continued to clean my headlight brackets


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Put the rear window louver back on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Cleaned the interior.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

bought a laptop from a friend yesterday to use on Roadtrips in my 16v








not for MS engine management, just to have Internet


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Used my new cheapo $15 plastic welder to shorten my bulky bumpers... seems to be working pretty damn good so far... but I think I'm high from the Chinese plastic sticks! Pics to follow if anyone really cares...


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

taking my 76 out of the garage tommorro and out for a spin!!


----------



## alexmpineda (Apr 1, 2010)

wash my little baby







shined her tires and mirrors







taking her for a spin


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Washed it and topped off the oil....i go with the 'whenever' maintence schedule


----------



## Mach5er1 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (-camber)*

I gutted the cat. Seems to be running better. It was rattling inside so it had to be done


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (alexmpineda)*

Beat, folded, and bent the rad support and headlight buckets back to a shape that holds bulbs.







Bought the wrong kind of bulb for the lowbeam








Did not take a picture of the blinker when I disassembled it, so have no idea which wire goes where.








Called a couple junkyards and could not get any one of them to confess if they had a Scirocco on the lot (still need a passenger turn signal).








Toyed with buy & installing a fuba.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (hillgiant)*

Bled my brakes today, yay for no more spongy brake pedal!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pedal2Metal)*

btw, where did you get your plastic welder? i found one from eastwood buteven their cheap one was over a hundred bucks and im not sure that seems right considering i dont even have a rear bumper cover

in other news however, i did polish one borbet and one teardrop with some flitz wheel goo, they both look quite awesome, but the pics i took dont show much difference at all. maybe ill take a screwgun in to work tomorrow and hit them with the puffball, or just do the other side.
i am however starting to think that the pre-cincy checklist is too long to accomplish before this cincy. unfortunately ive been entertaining the thought of waiting till the next one


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*

1. Get the Scirocco driveable
2. Drive the Scirocco to Cincy
3. Do everything else afterward.


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_i am however starting to think that the pre-cincy checklist is too long to accomplish before this cincy. unfortunately ive been entertaining the thought of waiting till the next one










Ha, I hear that. I had a whole list of things I wanted to do before Cincy last year that totally didn't get done. And it's turning into the same thing this year.. but oh well!







Always worth going, no matter what you've done or not, though!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_1. Get the Scirocco driveable
2. Drive the Scirocco to Cincy
3. Do everything else afterward.

im gonna print that poster size and hang it on my wall. 
and on my toolbox at work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_btw, where did you get your plastic welder? i found one from eastwood buteven their cheap one was over a hundred bucks and im not sure that seems right considering i dont even have a rear bumper cover









I got it from harbor freight online... the store near me only had a $70 version in stock. The $15 one works great on these early bumpers w/ the soft black plastic and it came w/ the correct type of plastic (soft black) rods for the early Roc1 bumpers. But, here as I was about 3/4th through w/ the second cut/re-weld on the back, the damn tip broke on the welder. Arrggggg!!! So, it's most likely not worth mailing back to them... but I was digging it up until the soft bronze tip or whatever it is broke. I might see if they can send me a new tip. Here's the link for the $15 model... It w/b worth if you get one w/ a decent tip! http://www.harborfreight.com/c...67102


_Modified by Pedal2Metal at 8:00 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pedal2Metal)*

Reinstalled some banged up parts and one fender


----------



## white rabbit (Jul 23, 2001)

I pushed it outside, and eventually pushed it back inside.








I may actually start working on it soon! For real this time.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (white rabbit)*

The main thing you need to remember about Cincy is:
*It's NOT a show!*
Bring your car, regardless of shape and condition, hang out and have fun. You may learn things. You may teach things. You might just hang out enjoying everything. Short of showing up with rice crap all over your car, nobody ever makes fun or talks sh*t about other people's cars. Think of it as a family reunion with people you aren't related too, but would probably be better off if you were.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i stopped by salvo tor some wire and stuff to fix the headlight setup- got wire loom and some more sand paper since im running low. 
also polished the last two unpolished wheels- the buff ball thing was unimpressive but when applied by hand flitz makes a huge difference in the finish- went from dull greyish aluminum oxide to nice shiny protected aluminum. and its really hard to get off of tires


----------



## roknroko16v (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

got heater box completely resealed so as my floor stops getting wet.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (roknroko16v)*

Changed the brake fluid putting in some new ATE superblue Racing liquid, but the fuel pump back on, mounted the exhaust. Filled the car up with a 5 liter can I had sitting in the garage. The car started fine and ran for about 5 seconds before it died. 
I was a bit surprised but figured since the car was on jackstands and leaning alittle it could be too little fuel in the tank. Went and got another 10 liters and put those in, still wouldn't start...checked the plugs and they were wet, checked spark and it was fine, wtf! 
Ran in on the starter for about 30-40 seconds and it started to puff alittle, then it started, would run on idle and but ran ok at around 2k revs. Smoked a whole lot of white smoke tho, kep it running and it smoked less and less the warmer it got....hmmm wierd... As it got warm it would run at idle so I kept it running untill the fans kicked in. 
Paused for lunch and then it struck me....those first 5 liters might have been diesel fuel ! After lunch we drained the tank and put in another 10 liters of fresh fuel and then she started right up and ran as nicely as always. 
I've learning something today....


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Installed my 100 dollar euro lights
(i was lucky to stumble upon these)


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*

Aimed my headlights!








Also pulled my crunched up passenger fender (PO's fault, I swear) and replaced it with a straightish rattlecan-red fender.
That second one's been a long time comin'.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_Installed my 100 dollar euro lights
(i was lucky to stumble upon these)


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking forward to seeing these at Cincy









- drove my 16v with the sunroof open and listened to 80's music on the radio yesterday












_Modified by California 16v at 9:21 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Cleaned up the knuckles in preparation for BFI shipping my new control arms out


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
im gonna print that poster size and hang it on my wall. 
and on my toolbox at work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HOpe this worked. If not, DL a decent sized copy from the .org site (Cincy 08) and modify it to your liking. It's my image....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Or is this better?

















I know, it should read "Ewwww. Kias...."


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Paused for lunch and then it struck me....those first 5 liters might have been diesel fuel ! After lunch we drained the tank and put in another 10 liters of fresh fuel and then she started right up and ran as nicely as always. 
I've learning something today....










World's first 1.8T Diesel!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_
World's first 1.8T Diesel!
















Hmmm, you're right, but does it count as a world first even tho it never started on the diesel fuel?


----------



## Wiiksi (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Removed inspection sideblinkers and washed her good


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wiiksi)*

planned out the next steps. remove the engine again. pull seats out, cover interior with blanket, and cardboard, place engine and transmission in interior, insert axle stubs. roll to nearby DIY carwash. clean the bay. shave shave shave. Eventually tear apart and rebuild the engine. Decided not to get her running before Basic.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_ Decided not to get her running before Basic.









Stretched out the damaged core support with a widowmaker.







Reset the new fender, aligned the hood. Test fitted the lights and grille. All is square for the first time in years!
Now to swap the 16v arch trim from the old fender to the new.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ Or is this better?

















I know, it should read "Ewwww. Kias...."

actually they are both awesome!! 
thats worth getting postered for sure


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_










I know








But my future plans for it will make up for it being down for so long, and then some.


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

pulled out of garage to sit in rain... free car washes in seattle... hahahahahaha


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (87REDROCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87REDROCC* »_pulled out of garage to sit in rain... free car washes in seattle... hahahahahaha

As long as the carpet's not getting washed too...ewww, wet carpets....
This morning? Assembled the vert's headrests. They look much better....I'm taking this interior refurb slowly and enjoying it a great deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 1:38 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## roknroko16v (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

made my own gas pedal bushing that in my opinion is 10 times better then the factory and made block offs for ac line inlets on firewall, even did little write ups on them


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (roknroko16v)*

Purchased this for an upcoming project.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Washed it, took it out for a spin and had fun using other cars as cones.

greets


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
As long as the carpet's not getting washed too...ewww, wet carpets....
This morning? Assembled the vert's headrests. They look much better....I'm taking this interior refurb slowly and enjoying it a great deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by punchbug at 5:05 AM 4-6-2010_

new windshield gasket, all clean gutters, new sunroof seal, fiberglassed raintray coming soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pics of that coming up!!!! sealed heater box inlet done as well.... dry as a bone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (87REDROCC)*

Installed my HIDs, and wired my city lights.
Crappy cell phone pics
City Lights








HIDs










_Modified by n2orocco at 11:18 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (n2orocco)*

went vroom pop ruh roh. I broke something in the trans


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Meltkamp)*

I layed some primer on it... Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (n2orocco)*

I washed it...finished right before the downpour. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Well I didnt get to do it myself but My buddy did it for me back in the states...Installed Rokkor Coils, and ATS cups, also I bought a MS setup and G60 brakes that will wait till I get back
Heres pics that were sent to me from the states of my baby
















































Not very good pics but there will be some beauty shots when I get back


_Modified by A2_DeLand at 7:35 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## alexmpineda (Apr 1, 2010)

today i tightened the (my mind just went blank) holder thingys that support and holds the starter! (the genius owner before me left everything half started.. lots of screws loose in my baby.. but she's running great now) 
now i just need the speedo fixed


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (alexmpineda)*

Reinstalled my 16v arch trim onto the new fender.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looked at the voltage gauge through the window, saw it was sitting just below 12v, decided I should see if it would start, and was taken aback when it did start


----------



## 79rootbear (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

got my new hatch shocks and replaced those. at least the back end of my rocco is good.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (79rootbear)*

Prepped and sprayed primer on the hood. Wet sand and add color tonight.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*

Changed the oil last night and fixed a flat (hopefully). Found some more broken stuff, as always. Front crossmember is broken between the front mount and driver's side frame horn. Found the feed fuel line is rigged near the accumulator, replacement is needed.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

went home for lunch and decided that it is a nice enough day to drive the '80 back to work


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Glenn was towed to our friendly local autoservice place to have the starting problem sorted out. And it's a perfect day to be driving today too







Too bad Glenn is mad at me and won't start. I don't blame him, I haven't driven him as much as I should have


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Glenn is out. The connection at the starter was really dirty was all. I'm happy that the problem was a cheap fix but really disapointed in myself for not finding such an easy fix. 
Anyway, I'm glad Amber will get to drive him now and the weather next week is looking beautiful. 


_Modified by Nataku at 4:37 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

so i got bored today and decided to see about tucking my bumpers and with a few hours of wrenching/cutting and no money spent I went from this...

















to this...


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)

New shift bushings all around! Waited WAY to long to do that. Shifts nice now, but discovered a few things while I was in there ranging form odd to frightening.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Motor is ready to be pulled as soon as i get my engine hoist back over from my parent's house. Should have a running scirocco here in a monthish.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

I installed a new crank, rod bolts, main studs, and oil pan gasket.
NOTE: installing ARP rod studs from underneath the car without taking the pistons out is HARD. - but do-able.
Sunday I will finish installing the clutch, tranny and so on..


----------



## 868valver (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Ordered all new front end bushings,ball joints, tranny timing hole cover, and a new coolant reservior, then walked right by the car on my way to work.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (868valver)*

1) Changed oil and filter
2) Removed, cleaned and lubed passenger power window track and motor and got it working again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3) Lubed seat rails - now I can actually adjust the seats while sitting in them.








4) New wiperblades all around. 
5) Installed 16v front euro plate holder and finally named my car.


















_Modified by BluDemon at 9:48 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## andykane (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (BluDemon)*

Pulled out all the engine mounts, discovered that the driver and passenger mounts were horribly torn apart and the engine was basically resting directly on the mounting bracket. Tomorrow get new mounts pressed in, then enjoy the glory that is my glovebox not jumping around when I'm at idle.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (andykane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andykane* »_Pulled out all the engine mounts, discovered that the driver and passenger mounts were horribly torn apart and the engine was basically resting directly on the mounting bracket. Tomorrow get new mounts pressed in, then enjoy the glory that is my glovebox not jumping around when I'm at idle.

hah! be prepared to realign your shift linkage.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I cleaned and waxed today.
This is the 2nd time this year








I don't want jonnyphenomenon to point and laugh again at my tornado pink rocco this year at cincy


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wahoo!! Glenn is aliveeeee! I'm DRIVING him today (I know, gasps all around) to get the tabs, which is literally about 2 blocks down the road. SO excited! Then doing a bunch of other stuff. lol YAYYYY! Pictures soon!


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Motor is out of one, getting new mounts and a timing belt and it's going into my other scirocco with a functioning fuel system brakes and suspension.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

I washed it, some crazy miles ahead tomorrow.


----------



## MK1SRocc (Jan 7, 2003)

I got it one step closer to red.


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

trying to buy heckblende for the S1 rocco.
Made adjustments to carb!
runs better now!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (perickomx)*

Made an order through Parts4VWs today. List is Timing belt and Tensioner, both Timing covers, Front wheel bearings, Dist Cap and Rotor, Sunroof seal and a Gas Cap. Many, many more parts to be ordered soon.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Wahoo!! Glenn is aliveeeee! I'm DRIVING him today (I know, gasps all around) to get the tabs, which is literally about 2 blocks down the road. SO excited! Then doing a bunch of other stuff. lol YAYYYY! Pictures soon!










Cool beans!!!








I did the same!!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

rear brakes and bearings removed- then i ran out of light- more tomorrow if the weather holds.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Installed a new heater panel. It lights up now. 
I only bought a new one about 4 years ago...just so happened to stumble over it.
Now I'm taking the old one apart to replace the bulb.


----------



## snafu73 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (jaysonhadwick)*

finally drove it to work. put it on the lift to see i dont have a good mount on it. so now i have to replace all mounts, shift bushins, and a clutch(eventually). but it was still a nice drive home.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (snafu73)*

I took it to a car show 200 miles from home, and won best in show








YES, I AM GLOATING! SORRY!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (JonnyPhenomenon)*

installed the front sway bar and new bushings. Got all the wiring hooked back up after cleaning and fixing some connections on the fuse box. Drove it a bunch. I still don't have a working temp gauge or dash lights. I may get some tires for it today. For being an un-finished project it still puts a smile on my face when I drive it.







oh almost forgot I won a Bently manual on Ebay










_Modified by roccostud at 7:49 AM 4-19-2010_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (roccostud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccostud* »_oh almost forgot I won a Bently manual on Ebay










its about time.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (JonnyPhenomenon)*








The boss is gone till Wednesday so I pulled the rocco in early ( not much work at work right now







) I replaced various little coolant lines around the oil cooler. The switch for the coolant gauge ( gauge now works! ) added new coolant. Changed the oil and replaced the oil cooler o-ring the oil filter gasket I used in high school to fix it was still holding strong but since I was there I might as well replace it. Now all that is done my temp gauge is reading really high, My thermostat (should have replaced it today







) may be failing or the fan isn't work quite right.









UPDATE, thermostat works fine, my fan isn't turning on High when it should so the temp goes way way up when I let it sit and idle. and I found a leak in the radiator







I love my VW










_Modified by roccostud at 2:09 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

fiiiinally got around to picking up wire, and ordering relay connectors for rewiring my headlights. used the linc from the technotes and was happy about the price, but somewhat annoyed by the 8.50 shipping charge for $2 worth of parts- but considering the fact that no one stocks these around here i guess thats what i have to do. 
excited about getting this project done soon


----------



## snafu73 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Scirocco today? (roccostud)*

been drivin it all week. last sunday replaced mounts and shifter bushins. drivin it like i stole it.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Well, not today.... last week. I patched up 'lil Red. 
This is the state I have been in for longer than I like to think while I searched for a passenger turn. 








I love to daily drive, so I did not want to "waste" some NOS, euro, tinted, or whatever. Just a plane jane passenger turn. 








I wish the IM logs would save for more than 7 days, because I have forgotten the username of the fellow Houstonite who helped me out.








The rad support is almost perfectly straight, the hood has a bit of a bow, the bumper is tilted a bit, and the headlight buckets were hopeless. I had to resort to zipties because there was no way to get the screws in there. 








The grill is ziptied on as well. All my budget will support at the moment.















But she lives! And is legal.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Been driving it since it came out of hibernation on a daily basis.
Today, I washed it down, and did my yearly oil change








with Castrol GTX 20w50 and a Mann filter. Found out at the same time that the diesel filters with the wrench end on it won't fit with a Gokraut front subframe brace...had to go pick up another















Also fixed the alternator exciter wire that was broken at the alternator.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (davidpg)*

Drove the '86 to work, first time she's been driven really all season. Had to patch up the exhaust first.... along with a general interior cleaning and reinstallation of the rear view mirror.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hillgiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hillgiant* »_ I had to resort to zipties because there was no way to get the screws in there. 
The grill is ziptied on as well. All my budget will support at the moment.















But she lives! And is legal.


if you cut the tails off of the zipties it should be much harder to spot them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
much of my world is held together with zipties
got my relay sockets from tessco. and found the dust covers that go inside the rear rotors. this one step at a time thing is getting out of hand- once i pick the tranny up i think ill have to devote a full day to putting a sizable dent in the pre-cincy to-do list


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*

Got some parts in the mail from parts4vws the other day. Couple wheel bearings, sunroof seal, timing covers, cap and rotor, t belt and tensioner.








Also got my BBM fuel rail and Aeromotive reg (not pictured)








Today I removed my sunroof motor (installed by previous owner) and check out the situation. My last roc had no sunroof so this is new territory for me. Questions may need to be asked but I think I should be able to figure everything out.








Another thing I have been needing to address is my problem with the battery going dead after sitting for a week or so. This may be the culprit. There is even more wiring and junk under the dash from this lame alarm. Not worried though, I have removed plenty of alarms at work so this should be cake.








Feels pretty good to actually get going on the car. It's a slow process but I'm not in a rush. One of these days when it's worth it I will start my build thread, at the moment I dont work on it enough for that. Sorry for the Blackberry pics but its all I got.


----------



## Mach5er1 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hillgiant)*

Hey Hillgiant, 
Looks like you took the test and relived some stress. Glad your Scirocco is coming together once again. Maybe some day we will cross paths here in Houston.
Oh, and in the spirit of this thread...
I scored some great condition French Dial Elysee wheels for my silver 88 16v. Need to get my tires mounted and take some pics. That is another post later though


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mach5er1)*

Adjusted the sunroof in the white car per Bentley instructions. Hopefully it won't leak during the three days of rain we're about to get.


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Finally got off of my butt and got these holes filled:
















I still need to lay a final coat on to smooth it all out. I am keeping the 16V badge though.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Batrugger)*

gave some attention to my high voltage leads at the thermal fan switch and the pins at my rad fan motor...
checked their condition and applied dielectric grease as needed.
"_an ounce of prevention..._" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I did the same!!!


car's looking *the sechs*.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Installed new front discs and slightly pre-owned pads I had laying around, and installed a quad H4\H1 Hella setup (new rust-free buckets and all) in place of the Autopal lights I bought last summer (that should be for sale shortly actually)...


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (davidpg)*

installed new surge valve for super last night but still waiting on warmer weather to paint the last pipe, something about snow still today in the forecast http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

not today but the past month has been busy
installed eurolights
new control arms and balljoints
poly bushings(front and rear)
lower tie bar
coilovers
























still things to do before cincy


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

removed her rear wing...
then realized i was gonna need something to fill the mounting holes with...
so i put her wing back on.








what do people do to delete the wing? any help much appreciated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (etsd311)*

For those holes, the best bet would be to have them welded. Since they are so close to the window seal, it would be recommended to remove the window and seal because of the heat melting the rubber


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)

Replaced driver motor mount. Damm that long bloody bolt. Vibrations are now half gone. I'll get to the passenger side when my knuckles grow back.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally got a good amount of visible progress made! 
between my "lunch break" (which didnt start till after 3pm) and the 2hrs i stayed after work i removed the lower im, cis lines and fuel dist., ign wires, dizzy cap (which did have oil in it btw) ac compressor, alt, airbox, radiator and most of the coolant lines and drained the oil, coolant and tranny lube (still sparkly of course) and hosed out the rad
even if its rainy tomorrow ill have plenty of cleaning and painting to do, and an order of parts on the way from GAP- trying really hard not to increase the to do list while im taking things apart but there are so many things that seem woeth doing since its all gonna be apart.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Spilled my In-N-Out milkshake all over inside my center console








Fuggers didnt put the lid on fully







Luckily the console held it all in till i could remove it and blast it clean at work.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Spilled my In-N-Out milkshake all over inside my center console








Fuggers didnt put the lid on fully







Luckily the console held it all in till i could remove it and blast it clean at work. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APAySMepRm8


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Spilled my In-N-Out milkshake all over inside my center console








Fuggers didnt put the lid on fully







Luckily the console held it all in till i could remove it and blast it clean at work. 

Sounds like my morning yesterday where I was rushing to a dr's appt. my mug of coffee tipped over and emptied all over the passenger seat of the M5 before I noticed it. "Fortunately", the leather directed it all to the carpet...








Roc content: ordered a new Optima and boston speakers for the CE.
_Edit for Page 40 PWNIJ_










_Modified by gamblinfool at 10:26 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

I bought another rocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Wont be keeping it though :/


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

cause it is a Mk2?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

i um...._loved it_? 

^izzat so wrong?^ 

tee hee hee


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> cause it is a Mk2?


 careful where you tread there, mister bee....


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

thats right 

I looked at mine today. I need a few more parts to get it back on the road  

I should just get a second Scirocco as a spare.


----------



## 86_rocco (Apr 16, 2009)

Around 1230 last evening I finished with removing my dash. The underside is getting some attention. Working on the ventilation and figuring out why the defrost stays on and blows warm air while the ac vents are blasting artic air. I took the controls apart and cleaned em up a bit and will trace vacuum lines and whatever the little barrel shape things are called that are supposed to make flaps and things like that move depending on what position they are in. Then it will be time to inspect wiring. Gotta get things tidy as I am very close to my MS install.


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

Installed my grill spoiler. Cell pic


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Nah....super stock 77 with overriders. 

Sold it to Brad at 1552  



Michael Bee said:


> cause it is a Mk2?


----------



## snafu73 (May 12, 2009)

drove it to work today.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

-camber said:


> Nah....super stock 77 with overriders.
> 
> Sold it to Brad at 1552


 I think we need pictures of this.


----------



## mraudi (May 9, 2010)

I sat in it and imagined what it might be like to actually drive it...................


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

I stood next to it, and wrung my hands a lot. That and some head shaking.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Exhaust, radiator, old and 'new' brake booster, misc caliper parts, block & tackle, misc electrical end and bits, box of New! but unused parts, all these and more where moved from one side of the backyard to the corner storage location. 

(The H&R Cup Kit lives inside with me.) :huh: 

The fender (um, what do you call them?...) arches are now on top of the Paint Locker w/ the two Potter Edition air dam reissues. 

Like my friend's father once said;


> You don't need a Job, you just need some Money!...


 Amen. 


berk


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Ordered Yoko ES 100 yesterday. Theya rrived today and had them mounted. New Rubbers! 
Much nicer ride and the speedo reads correctly


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

I installed a new CE1 MFA stalk. finally! one less annoying buzz! 

I also installed a programmable delay wiper relay.... now Ive got to take pics and explain how this is important... 

OOH! page ownage!


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

Bought Gauge pod astray replacement piece, Motor Mounts, door pins, and some more Misc. stuff for my MS setup...thx to Johnnys thread!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Found out my non-working brake lights was just a blown fuse


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

Was yesterday. I used it to pull my sons mk2 jetta out of a hole.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

got pulled over in it this evening by the fuzz....for of all things, tail lights that he said "were too dark" and that "he could barely see them in the sunlight". 


i said "oh, really?" and got out of the car and showed him in order: no lights on, running lights on, brake lights on (by removing the stoplight switch @ the cluster). i pointed out the clear differences in and at each application. 


he kinda fumbled and stumbled for words and let me go on about my evening with further incident. i thanked him for his consideration and told him that i'd take his words as "a point well taken". 


i drove home and then went out with the fam to dinner. 

whuddevah...


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Deleted my wipers! LOL!!!*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

^^ Nice! Watch out for the rain!! Ask Mr Lee about driving without wipers.

I painted the pass door a champagne-ish color. Going to have some 83 Champagne mixed for the car. Not sure if I'll have it put in rattlers or try my hand with the gun yet.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

where *84iroc* lives it doesn't rain very often, spent a summer in central California working once, no rain 

my scirocco drove it  ... washed it last Thursday


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

California 16v said:


> where *84iroc* lives it doesn't rain very often, spent a summer in central California working once, no rain


Well sorry, I did not know that! 

I also drove the 82. I do need to look at the fuel lines though, I believe a splice may have started leaking.  Of course its right where it come up through the body too! I had previously kinked the first line here, which is why I installed splices to ease the bends.   I really DO NOT want to have to do them again!! I already have to do them on the 81!!


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

Belt Converstion On the way WOOT!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

84iroc said:


> *Deleted my wipers! LOL!!!*


Looks good. I'm guessing having wipers isn't part of a vehicle inspection out there.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

very little but finally got the muffler mostly de-rusted and coated in some black paint, same with the brackets that hold the upper im off of the valve cover. next weekend is now set in stone as the one in which i pickup a trans in pa and get as much fab work as i can think of done. 

a scheduling conflict or two, as well as severe lack of funds are coming together to make cincy less and less of a possibility for me this go around. and i would much rather have the car fixed and road worthy than try my luck with a car thrown together at the last minute.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Drove it like I stole it yesterday... Burned about 25 gallons of fuel 
Weird noise appearing about 10 miles away before I got to my house; this AM checked it out, and the rear caliper carrrier bolts got unscrewed :WTF: I had put blue loctite before, but they were backing out anyways...

SO cleaned up the 3 screws I had left (lost one...) found a 4th in my box"o"screws, and reotrqued them with more blue loctite...
The gave it a good bath...

Pics from the yesterdays drive with Mtl-Marc:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Pulled the driver's cv axle out to replace a torn inner boot on the Slegato. Also doing an oil change on this one. Nothing but FAIL! I have a bunch of cv boots and wouldn't you know it, the only 100mm inner turns out to be a pass. side. Also, once what looks to be way too much oil drained, I had to drive a screwdriver through the filter to get it off. Damned po's. Went to grab a filter and it looks like I used up the last of the supply on the 16V. So I just ordered boot kit and oil filter from GAP. Oh well. I'll go take a look at the sunroof now I guess.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I pulled it out of its winter covers and will drive the sheet out of it to work tomorrow!!
I love Rodolfo!!
el t


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Added a few new alt/motor/chassis grounds. Had to grind/chip through some of my precious powder coat to get adequate connections.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Made a pretty decent order at GAP today. Front control arm bushings, trailing arm bushings, rear strut tops and manual rack bushings all poly. Front strut tops, ball joints and ebrake cables also. I'm excited to get this thing driveable finally.


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Finally painted my rear hatch after I smoothed it:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










It is just primer, but the color is close to what I want to paint it so it will do for now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Finally installed my passenger side euro rearview mirror.

No more "objects in mirror appear...."

Up yours feds. At least my '68 came factory without that


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

yesterday installed 3 gauge panel with voltage/bar/temp (celsius), to the replace ashtray with the help of *ginster86roc*


thanks Carl :super:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

installed new passenger window regulator.

got corrado leathers ready to go in.

fixed some rust under my hatch seal.

etc.


----------



## alexmpineda (Apr 1, 2010)

just took some pics  kinda bored.. (waiting on money to come in for me to continue on her...so many things.. to do..)


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

I finally got the speedometer fixed!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Konomi said:


> I finally got the speedometer fixed!


very 


bought some headlights for my Scirocco


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

Wheels on the way WOOT! FTW!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Got my order from GAP on Wednesday, just 2 days after I placed my order. I am very pleased with the service from them, I will definately be buying more from GAP in the future. 

Poly suspension bushings, front strut tops, ball joints and ebrake cables. Nothing super exciting but I'm pumped to be collecting all the parts I need.


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

pulled the rear brakes for rebuild and discovered they are junk ebrake mechanisms are shot.... so ill be ordering those next week when im back from cali... so far ive amassed the new rotors, mintex pads, ebrake cables, bearings, and with the addition of calipers ill be all new in back and im sure its gonna trickle up to the front as well... lol:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Cleaned engine bay, and removed front bumper!


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Passed a Cadilliac SUV.:sly:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Passed a Cadillac SUV.:sly:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally got its engine out of the trunk of the sentra. and pushed it around to a less conspicuous section of the lot at work. 

tomorrow im heading to PA for a day of fabrication and bufoonery, and transmission aquisition and who knows what else... but fun will be had im sure of it:beer::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

83mk2scirocco said:


> Passed a Cadillac SUV.:sly:





83mk2scirocco said:


> Passed a Cadillac SUV.:sly:


How did you let it get in front of you the second time? LOL at passing it twice anyway.




woody16v said:


> finally got its engine out of the trunk of the sentra. and pushed it around to a less conspicuous section of the lot at work.
> 
> tomorrow im heading to PA for a day of fabrication and bufoonery, and transmission aquisition and who knows what else... but fun will be had im sure of it:beer::beer:



Good stuff, and it sounds to me like you're getting right into it! Gotta love addiction...

I finally got my son to help me tighten Klausie's alternator belt, and discovered that the alternator housing was held together by luck. As opposed to the four or five nuts that should have been there. :what: Went on to discover that the wide band is still not reading out right. So next is a quick wiring check, and then I'll swap out the sensor. Always something.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

punchbug said:


> How did you let it get in front of you the second time? LOL at passing it twice anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've done the free air calibration right?

I sold it's transmission for being such a bad car, lol. Actually i plan on getting a newer better transmission when i get the new motor.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

yesterday, installed Empi style shift lever with reverse lockout, it is a Japanese copy that is chrome plated that was sold by JC Whitney back in the 90's 

today, fixed broken wire that reads coolant temp in instrument cluster


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tehmonkay said:


> You've done the free air calibration right?
> .


Yup, times eleventy billion. Not sure what the pln of attack is on it, but I have a new sensor just in case. I'm guessing that's it.


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Cleaned the windows and wheels! A slow, slow process...........


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Good stuff, and it sounds to me like you're getting right into it! Gotta love addiction...


addiction indeed. didnt get as much done as i had hoped because i forgot to mark the bumper brackets when i removed the tow hooks so i dont know which goes well since i ground them all super clean. anyways i didnt like the idea of not having tow hooks so i figured out the top and bottom of one of them and put a brand new home made tow hook (not the prettiest but its definitely strong.)

here it is (unattatched- its attatched and partially cleaned up now)









also fixed the broken motor mount. which started like this









then...


----------



## GoatxLad (Oct 18, 2005)

Bought it 










87 16v. 2.0 bottom, relayed euro headlights, h&rs, bilsteins, manual rack, working AC, really really clean inside. No sunroof, manual windows, just how i like it.


First ordr of business will be a new catalytic converter and exhaust, as the one on it is clogged and horrid sounding.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

bought a radiator and fan switch.


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

calipers should coming wednesday!!!!! all new brakes in back= need all new brakes up front:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Tried to get my headlights to work, to no avail....:banghead:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Started it with a screw driver.:what:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Tried to get my headlights to work, to no avail....:banghead:



just hard wire them. have you checked your headlight switch?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Finally replaced my driver's side inner cv boot, greased outer and put on new clamps. Put in oil filter and filled. She is now off the jackstands has matching lug bolts(half were short-thanks p.o.). Lug bolts torqued and air added to tires. Rear bumper is on. Next up-interior. I'm pulling the seats, vacuuming and shampooing the carpet and seats. Then it's on to remove the po's tint adhesive.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> just hard wire them. have you checked your headlight switch?


I don't even want to begin hacking up the wiring like that.

There no power even getting to the switch. I think it's a problem within the fusebox.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Did a through cleaning of the interior. Got tint residue off back window. Touched up paint on two of the wiper arms and replaced all wiper blades. Used vinyl and rubber conditioner on all rubber and vinyl. And found my Slegato B pillar stickers I got from Frasier-which I had misplaced. Tried unsuccessfully to buff out some marks on the windshield from the po doing something stupid with the wipers.


----------



## Gravitech (Mar 29, 2010)

Installed head unit, GPS, Radar detector, 6x9's in the back, Alpine 4ch amp. Cleaned ISV (helped idle a great deal!). 

Good to have cruisin tunes.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Found the source of my waterleaks in the back - left tailight seal, and some strange holes under the license plate that must have been meant for the european plates.

I also cleaned and organized the toolbox that I keep in the car's first aid kit area in the left fender while I was doing all that. THAT was good.


----------



## Low_Dub (Jun 19, 2004)

did some painting...then ran out of paint....took it for its first run since putting in the aaz and scraped my downpipe all the way down the road


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

That car looks sweet with the comic section as a body kit!! I can just see it rolling down the road, pages flapping in the wind....

So besides driving two of mine and enjoying the long weekend, I swapped out my WB O2 sensor for a new one. Seems to have done the trick. I need to finish up installing the frikkin' laser beams next. You can never have too many frikkin' laser beams, can you? :sly:  Muahahahaha.......


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

did a timing belt on the 8v today (simple).

wanted to do strut mounts today but had no such luck.

went about a thorough under car inspection .....s'all good up in there.

"to do" before cincy? strut mounts and tire rotation...mebbee throw a can of alignment at it too....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Already fixed my tailight leak! Feels sooooo good!

Sciroccojim has determined that my new Cofap struts are already blown. My Monroe strut mounts failed already as well. Hmm, this is why we insist on OE quality GERMAN replacement parts. I'll be righting that wrong soon.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I don't even want to begin hacking up the wiring like that.
> 
> There no power even getting to the switch. I think it's a problem within the fusebox.


yeah, jk man! for the most part at least- you could run a temp setup that just goes around everything but im not sure its that big of an emergency and you're better off doing it right once instead of hacking/bypassing and then having to undo that as well. but, of course, you know that.

aaaaaaanyways. if you'd like an extra set of eyes on it, let me know :thumbup: 
i could use a troubleshooting refresher anyways


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

just got back from cali, kissed my lovely girlfriend and then went to garage and started the scirocco ......
on jackstands


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

Washed it! YAY! Drove 22 miles of hilly twisty roads to take my son to lunch for his birthday...fun!


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Ordered some graduated cylinders off Amazon so I can measure my fuel flow at injectors. Gotta love a CIS car that hasn't run in 16 years :laugh:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

installed a new continental 10x950 alternator belt and fiddled with my timing...persuant to yesterday's install.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I cut out and removed all of my engine wiring. Got rid of my Megasquirt relay board. Re-routed some other wires inside the cabin. Cleaned leaves out of raintray.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> I cut out and removed all of my engine wiring.


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

It's amazing how much better a car will run after burning out a tank full of 9 month old gas and filling the tank full of FRESH gas!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

finally dialed in my ignition timing w/ a light tonight.


i had it set "by ear" but was still getting some burbling as the throttle valve hit full 'closed'...on deceleration or coasting down through the revs in gear.

turns out..i had it a little too retarded. set it up to 8* BTDC and it runs like buttah.:thumbup:

things to do before cincy?

- strut mounts
- tire rotation
- oil (amsoil) and filter (OEM) change

i was already under the car monday afternoon giving it a 1000 point safety check...you know...checking things like hoses, traces or oil/coolant leaks, iffy looking belts, nails/debris in the tires...that sort of junk.

i'll still have to pack my "travelling" tool kit as i do not drive around town with any in the car a'tall. round up some spare bulbs/fuses/electrical repair-type stuff. check the spare tire. **bring a jack**

- pack a few zip-ties -


not long to cincy now, folks...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I fixed my headlight issues (dimmer switch not plugged in properly), glued my rearview mirror back on, and washed it.

I'll be driving it regularly now, leading up to Cincy, so I can have some sort of confidence that it'll make it there and back.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I'll be driving it regularly now, leading up to Cincy, so I can have some sort of confidence that *it'll make it there and back*.



*tsk*tsk* ye of little faith....


----------



## mik3d (May 18, 2006)

dreamt of having it on the road again one day..


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Well, all important things that have postponed the project have been finished so I decided to "do work" today, only to be halted by some dumba$$ bolts . Started putting the coilovers in, fronts went in w/out a hitch. The rears however are a different story. Phuckin lower mounting bolts on the rear shocks are rusted solid to the collets in the bushings :banghead::banghead::banghead:. FML


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

looked at it shivering in the rain.  I have a radiator to install but found some rust that needs to be taken care of first. :beer:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Installs for the 16V*

Today I bought an 2.0 upgrade oil pump, Shock inserts front and New rims. Waiting on a driver side wheel bearing housing to install.


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

calipers painted yesterday and will be installed today, then im all done with the rear until i do shock/spring/bushings, which will be all 4 corners


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

Drove it!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Saturday:
Up on jackstands. Front and rear brakes (good pads but rusty rotors = no stoppie so well.)
Yesterday: Shift-linkage bushings. Much better now that there are actually bushings on the relay lever/shaft (they were, well, no longer present.)
Today: pulled the alternator for a rebuild (needs new bearings.)


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Got home from a little trip on Monday. Installed the new radiator. it should be ready to rock after work today.


----------



## Low_Dub (Jun 19, 2004)

i did this


----------



## falcon2000aj (Jun 26, 2004)

Wet sanded her for 10 plus hours... Gotta love orange peel!!


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Installed Dash Mat that I had laying around. I was skeptical of this thing but it actually looks pretty good. It's a whole lot better than the cracked and sunbaked dash its covering!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

:banghead::screwy:I ran out of gas on the freeway! Intact! I'm on the side of the road in the hot sun posting this right now as I wait for my girlfriend to bring the gas can! Pics to come!


----------



## Low_Dub (Jun 19, 2004)

order 100sq. ft of fat mat sound deadener......the td makes a racket inside the car that my ears can't tolerate


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Drove it like I stole it !!!

Local track meet...

PS: Its my 10 year old son giving the "hang loose" sign to the photographer... I'd like to say, its a father induced syndrome


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

fredybender said:


> PS: Its my 10 year old son giving the "hang loose" sign to the photographer... I'd like to say, its a father induced syndrome



Doing it right. Our kids are gonna be the ones on here in a few years.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

fredybender said:


> Drove it like I stole it !!!
> 
> Local track meet...
> 
> PS: Its my 10 year old son giving the "hang loose" sign to the photographer... I'd like to say, its a father induced syndrome


Wait a minute!! That doesn't look like an F1 car to me!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Used a bolt from my jetta engine's alternator setup on the main pivot point for the alternator in my rocco to hold it straight again so the ****er would stop squealing 

Also the Jetta engine is almost out! Maybe another hour or 2 and ill bring her home.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

> Doing it right. Our kids are gonna be the ones on here in a few years.


Mines already doing that. She's not bad either.
That part scares me


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I went to another country to buy it a spare mostly-complete interior!!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> I went to another country to buy it a spare mostly-complete interior!!!


I see you got my message 


driving my Scirocco to work later


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

What is it about jackstands that makes any given task take 2x as long and require at least one trip to the FLAPs? 

Did a couple little things before I tackled the front struts (hence the jackstands)... Put the cargo area cover thing back in with new lift straps. I also took out the passenger side sunvisor. It suffered a sudden case of the heat induced total collapse. I put the screws back in to try and hold the headliner a little more tightly in that area. Not sure if I want to replace it or not. A combination of: I'm tall, sunvisors are tiny, not sure if you can even get them anymore, no money for such frivolity, etc.

I must say the shade tree (car port, actually) is a miserable place to work in the 95 degree heat. Where are all your "Where is your global warming, now", now? Brain started to melt, so I had to come in before I figured out how to get the strut out of the carrier.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

got the paint mostly stripped off of my spare alve cover- next week im going to try to get it and the intake manifold painted. also got some more engine and transaxle gaskets/seals, a new cap and rotor, brake fluid, and another bottle of g11.

still havent torn the trannys down to pick out the good, bad and ugly in both cases, but that should be at least started this week. got a thing or two to take care of on my day off before i can start working on the rocco.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Lower it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Low_Dub said:


> i did this


Did you modified the brackets?


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

front motor mount and rear mount as well... took longer to clean and paint than anything else... now the engine bay no longer resembles the mosh pit at a punk show... lol


----------



## Cracka' (Apr 26, 2003)

bought it (back)!

sold to buy a truck last fall, buyer did
rear struts
H&R springs
tie rod ends
alignment
4 new tires

and i just bought it back for $100 more than i sold it for. lolzzz


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Some one made me an air baffle,out with the 28 year old card board.


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

Put on my 50mm, rolled the fenders, and new tail lights.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Finally got some Euro Lights! They are great condition, couldn't be happier with them. Perfect turns too, not a single crack. Only took me 9 years to pull the trigger and buy a set :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

mover her from one parking spot to another so lines can be painted in the parking lot at work. apparently, yellow jackets like sciroccos too- there was a nest in the drivers side mirror and inside the fender as well. luckily i had my trusty can of the perfect bee slayer- super-tech carb cleaner! works every time. and if you're feeling un-necessarily dramatic you can light it on fire and it still works just as well. (assuming you're not exterminating in or around your scirocco, of course)


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

actually sunday, father's day:

removed my shot-out rear trans mount:









'nuther look...eeew! 









replaced it w/a 'jin-yoo-wine' factory unit, for p/s equipped vehicles.


----------



## Cracka' (Apr 26, 2003)

fixed the tiny, weak exhaust..with a SIDE-EXIT


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

Cracka' said:


> fixed the tiny, weak exhaust..with a SIDE-EXIT


I likey..Thats What I wanna do!!!

Pics


----------



## Cracka' (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Drove the living daylights out of it today.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Cracka' said:


>



that is quite nice!! 


wouldnt mind havin a little bit of that for myself


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Just looked at it..............


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

Mounted the rear bumper


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Cracka' said:


> fixed the tiny, weak exhaust..with a SIDE-EXIT


*sweet*!

dunno if'n i could get away w/ that down here in FL... :sly:


----------



## SAW32rally (Jul 27, 2008)

i got rid of my clown foot bumpers.








i think it looks a lot better.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

It does look better, but if it's a car that's driven on the street (which I'm guessing it is), I urge you to put some sort of bumpers on. Too many Sciroccos have gotten into accidents only to have been saved from major damage by having bumpers.

Look at JonnyPhenomenon's build thread, he did a great job of shortening the US park benches so they look a lot better. But they will still offer some protection.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

SAW32rally said:


> i think it looks a lot better.


it does...

but as chris said...do yourself a favor and do put some sort of bumpers on the car...you'll be glad you did.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

its true! bumpers save roccos lives!

these are stock NorthAmerican bumps. - _slightly modified_


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

I love the rims and the paint on that red one


----------



## SAW32rally (Jul 27, 2008)

that does look really sweet. i wish my bumpers had looked like that. i will work on something, just dont know yet. i could weld up a tube rally style bumper. lol. it would actually be pretty sweet.


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

I have the smaller bumpers but they were either painted poorly or something because the paint is falling off and looks terrible
how should I go about repainting it since they are plastic?


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Well, my daily is back in the repair shop for a few days....so I had to push Uncle Roco into duty. It seems very strange to actually drive it.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Got the front brake pads installed....anxiously awaiting the arrival of my euro lights.....& started "MAKING" my euro bumps outta mk1 rabbit euro bumps


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

drove it to my local saturday nite veedub GTG....

and scored a 90% complete (have the other 10% up in the attic) 16v body kit.


for cheap.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

my family portrait (golf is in there somewhere)










did summa this.










need to get some holes welded, then i can make the whole car look like that!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

changed the oil + filter.

I noticed a little bit of oil spray on the bell housing so I tightened up the pan bolts. 

I found a gas leak that I have to fix tomorrow mornin


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

Reassembled and reinstalled the driver side strut. Removed the passenger side. All in the span of 30 minutes yesterday morning. Spent the next two days (off and on) trying to get the damned cap off the damned strut housing.

PB blaster, brute strength, heat, more brute strength, cursing. Broke the ****ing vice off the ****ing bench. And the ****ing thing is still on. :banghead:

I wanted to get this **** done today as I will be out of town for the next month and unlikely to work on it again till late July.

If I had a spare, I'd cut the ****ing thing off.


----------



## GoatxLad (Oct 18, 2005)

Spent the day chasing ignition gremlins to come to the conclusion that i have most feared. Hall sender in the distributor is phenagled.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

hillgiant said:


> Reassembled and reinstalled the driver side strut. Removed the passenger side. All in the span of 30 minutes yesterday morning. Spent the next two days (off and on) trying to get the damned cap off the damned strut housing.
> 
> PB blaster, brute strength, heat, more brute strength, cursing. Broke the ****ing vice off the ****ing bench. And the ****ing thing is still on. :banghead:
> 
> ...



Sounds like the similar BS i went through w/ the rear lower shock bolts being seized to the bushing collets :thumbdown:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Washed it...I need to work on it one of these days...primed the Rebel instead.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Drove it!
Been like 2 months.
Having the battery on the Tender is the key! Started right up and forgot how fun it is to drive!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

replaced a leaking 16V gas tank, new poly bushings on the rear beam.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

My Old Roc said:


> Drove it!
> Started right up and forgot how fun it is to drive!


See what happens when you have a BMW? 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.....still working on my gas leak!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

actually pulled both 020's out of my trunk. cleaned most of the baked on crud off of them, threw my intake manifold in the hot water tank down at the toyota shop (they get all the good stuff- chrysler is the oops baby of the thompson group) all items are still inneed of more cleaning but are significantly better looking than they were. the plan is to get the transaxles a bit cleaner b4 i tear into them- hopefully wednesday or saturday. if that doesnt happen then the bumper rebar (front and rear) will be cleaned, de-rusted, cleaned again, "lightened" (maybe) redrilled and installed- hopefully.


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

started taking a control arm off, but i ended up taking a nap lol


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Got back to the coilovers, got the rears in today


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

hillgiant said:


> Reassembled and reinstalled the driver side strut. Removed the passenger side. All in the span of 30 minutes yesterday morning. Spent the next two days (off and on) trying to get the damned cap off the damned strut housing.
> 
> PB blaster, brute strength, heat, more brute strength, cursing. Broke the ****ing vice off the ****ing bench. And the ****ing thing is still on. :banghead:
> 
> ...



I did my front cartridges about 3 weeks ago now, it took lots of heat and then used an air hammer to get the cap off, use the chisel end to spin the cap not cut it off.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> I did my front cartridges about 3 weeks ago now, it took lots of heat and then used an air hammer to get the cap off, use the chisel end to spin the cap not cut it off.


Later that evening, I managed to actually break the vise off of the workbench... 

I am going to see if I can get a proper pipe vise from harbor freight before I get really gorilla with it. In hindsight, the passenger side was the one with the loudest "clunk" when going over speedbumps. The bumpstop was half destroyed when I disassembled the thing. I think it has been crashing into the top of the cap hard enough to bend a thread or two.  With a proper vise, I will be able to really visit some medieval upon it.

The $200 that the local shop wanted for the install is sounding more and more reasonable. (not that I have $200 laying around)


----------



## Cracka' (Apr 26, 2003)

looked into the easy way of changing heater-cores (cutting the box and sliding it out) only to find that mine appears to be mounted horizontally and wouldn't come out all the way without hitting the pedals.

coolant level checked and she's good for another week.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Installed a Battery Tender Terminal Harness in the battery box to keep this thing fully charged and ready to roll.


----------



## Low_Dub (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

cleaned and polished my wheels today... pics coming tomorrow


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Replaced these:





















With these:




















And drove the Scirocco for a short 50 miles run.

Except for the dust, way too much pad dust and rotor dust, which actually is very unforgiven on the wheel finish, boy do I miss the blue compound pads.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Got my front "homemade" euro bumper started & about 95% completed. Posted pics of it o the board .


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

sorry man, i wish i coulda told you the burning brake rotor dust ****s your paint up

dont evar put blacks on your car cause the pads don't wear so...

blues period, or PAGID for the same performance & minimal dust


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i use two of the biggest pipe wrenches i've evar seen to get the strut caps off, on the ground, no heat or anything else

redlined 4th yesturday uphill with a passenger between two ramps
"it's not slow" & yet i waste thoughts on boost


----------



## xgsft (Dec 20, 2009)

I tore ass around town while listening to Tchaikovsky set around 3 clicks too high on the volume. 

Later, if time permits, epoxy was picked up earlier today in order to fix a cracked airdam.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

prepared to get ready to assemble parts for rebuilding. 

some derusting (naval jelly was kind of disappointing but it did help, and i have more) 

taped off valve cover for painting, ran lower im through toyotas hot-aqueous cleaner machine thing for another hour- still not as clean as id like but getting better and much easier than trying to scrub it clean.

goals for the weekend include: finish rust removal on bumper rebar(s) and apply some paint, smooth/ prime/ trim/ and final coat valve cover.

that should be doable in two days if i dont get tooooo picky about paint prep


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

replaced control arm, lowered front end, bought paint for valve cover


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

I actually took 2 steps back the other day, fired her up (first time in a few months) and she died after about 5 minutes  It's a fuel pump issue, the pump does not prime the system when the key is turned on. Not a big deal, should be an easy fix. I snapped a pic before she died out.










Did get something in the mail today though, ST coilovers. I was originally going to go with a high end coilover but the price was putting me off quite a bit. These are the same as a KW Variant 1 but made out of galvanized steel instead of stainless. I do not plan on ever driving this car in the winter, or any bad weather for that matter so these fit what I need.










Here is pic of them taken apart. One cool feature is that there is no jam nut to hold the perch. Instead there is a small allen you tighten down to keep the perch in place, less stuff to freeze up. Also came with the eccentric bolts for adjusting camber.










So far I am very pleased, I will be putting them on the car hopefully within a week or two. Once that happens I may start a build thread, we will see.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

I changed the fuel pump on the silver car.


















Yes the MK1.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Ahhhh, the L97A one...
Yes you first said silver, then said Mk1.


L97a Mmmmmm!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

swapped my 3 bar kamei grill for my kamei mesh grill 

then figured out why g-rocco's rad fan was not working.

frayed wire at the temp sensor connector and a blown fuse, spliced in a new connector and replaced the fuse, now fan works


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice. I've always preferred the mesh grille.:thumbup:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Stored her


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

more baby steps. got the vc trimmed out (no smoothing but all the nicks and stuff will be covered by the im anyways) next step is retaping and wrinkle coating

also did some more work on the grille and hood spoiler, sanded and primed them with some high build, hopefully not too many bugs get on it before it dries up a bit. 









now to clean up and organize a few of my abandoned projects so the folks dont go crazy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I just keep driving mine. Tough to take, but I'll cope!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I just keep driving mine. Tough to take, but I'll cope!



I hear ya. I'm in the same situation. :laugh:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^ X3 
Winters are long here!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

fredybender said:


> ^^^ X3
> Winters are long here!


I am in a very unfortunate position though. My daily diesel is in need of a sensor ( at least) and I have two or three hours of driving I have to do every day. Woe is me. All I have is three Sciroccos to drive. It is truly difficult I tell you!  I love summer!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## rickyrocco (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been making small improvements almost daily on my Scirocco, so I guess I should play in here too 

Today: installed new door handles with the existing lock cylinders

Tomorrow: remove the steering column and get the new lower bearing pressed in, hopefully get it back by the afternoon in time to install it before the sun goes down. Meanwhile, I'll be installing brand new seat belts in the two front seats.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well I got the relief vehicle going. So the Sciroccos are safe from the really rough duty now I guess. That's gotta count for something!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Confirmed that the fuel pump relay was causing it to die out.

*Didn't feel this was worth a new post so I will just edit. 

Got a new fuel pump relay from the dealer today. It was in stock too, couldn't believe it. Put it in and went to fire it up but the battery is dead.....again. I really need to bring home my DVOM to find out where this massive draw is coming from. 

Also ordered some seat track sliders, gas pedal bushing and a few other random bolts and stuff. Once that stuff gets in I should be able to at least put the coilovers on.


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

well seems as if fuel pumps are a hot topic. I just did a 4hr job replacing my main pump. holy rusty banjo fittings batman. all that damn work to find out that wasnt the problem. My pickup pump was not connected correctly so it would pump fuel but the main pump had to do a lot of work to get it from the pickup. so it would over heat....But I have a nice n shiny new main pump.


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

decided to pull the front end apart and clean... brushed her teeth up real good
































also decided to polish up the wheels that have been on it for 15+years


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

hillgiant said:


> Reassembled and reinstalled the driver side strut. Removed the passenger side. All in the span of 30 minutes yesterday morning. Spent the next two days (off and on) trying to get the damned cap off the damned strut housing.
> 
> PB blaster, brute strength, heat, more brute strength, cursing. Broke the ****ing vice off the ****ing bench. And the ****ing thing is still on. :banghead:
> 
> ...


I hear ya, I spent 5 hours yesterday on one strut. Finally got the damn nut off. The allen stripped out in the first 5 seconds:what: Bent three channel locks, went out and bought a pipe wrench that did nothing, wore a hacksaw blade to nothing. They are un-destroyable so why do the allens strip so easy!

but I got it off and now the scirocco does not dip and wobble 6 inches when you push the bumper, and bottom out on a single piece of gravel in the road.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Started gettin all my ducks in a row & getting things ready in the garage for the 31st........, engine swap day .


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

One step closer to progress. Picked up some parts at the dealer I ordered last week. Seat track sliders, gas pedal bushing, 2 oil filters, a bolt for the timing cover (may end up getting more) and the spacer for installing the strut tops on my coilovers. Probably gona get the car up to work this week so I can start installing parts.


----------



## rickyrocco (Mar 13, 2010)

I attempted to replace the blower motor, only to find that getting the top half of the box it sits in off was going to be more involved that I had planned, and didn't have enough time to dig into it. Looks like I know what I'm doing Saturday!


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

gott the motor bolted in after 1.5 years, and some bilsteins


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

installed new cam, thinking about getting paint for the bumpers


----------



## 868valver (Nov 3, 2009)

Shortened and fitted my US bumpers. Im really happy with the result. thier not euro's but its the next best thing and I only spent 10 bucks on a drill bit. Paint next.:thumbup: 














































s


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

After over 2 years I finally put my dash back together....darn, I loved having all that foot space. 

I have to get used to the car all over again.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Bumps look good "Valver" :thumbup: 

Got half of my 16v valance kit installed on my 8v'er :thumbup: 

Counting the days.......motor swap in 2 weeks WOOT WOOT


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

Washed it! All the rust makes it look dirty still


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Adjusted headlights as per Bentley and then there was test driving!:thumbup:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Put some air in the tires. 
Note the left and right pumps:











Then went for a drive:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Installed a new gas pedal bushing for my drive today so I dont lose my pedal on the tollway. I'm making the trip to work to start installing some parts I got recently. I will be starting my build thread pretty soon.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Rebel is on it's way to Oregon! The Scirocco is now officially my winter beater once again... 

Tomorrow I'm picking up a 1955 Ford 2 door sedan with a built 351 Cleveland, toploader 4 speed and traction lock 9" rear.  

It's going to be a LONG day at work!!!!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

(Sunday) Relayed my headlights. 
The E-codes work _so_ much better at full system voltage.  
(I was previously hitting a mere 11.9v at the low-beams. Not good.) 

This weekend: diff seals. Getting so sick of the smell of gear oil cooking off of the transmission; plus, it's tearing up the main shift-rod bushing something fierce.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

I replaced the exhaust on my 16V and got some never mounted Snowflakes today.


----------



## rickyrocco (Mar 13, 2010)

Those wheels look great! 

Today I for once said "to hell" with my usual speed limit abiding driving habits for all of 5 minutes down some back roads, and was immediately rewarded with a $139 ticket for 14 mph over the limit. oops! :banghead: 

Damn this car that is too fun to drive!


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

I replaced my blower fan yesterday, and as a job, it sucked! The new fan had a diffent connector than the old one, so some surgery had to be performed to re-use the old connector. All is well once more. 4 hours of sweat and cursing well spent. :thumbup: 

Oh, and one good thing about the stock US bumpers, is that they absorb bumps. I had someone rear-end me the other day while sitting at a light, and not even a scratch to be found. It was a decent impact, too, by some weird dude in a Saturn SL2 thing, so our bumpers actually bumped each other. I still want Euro bumps, though, but for now, I have to give the US ones some credit. Here's to you, large park bench! :beer:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

driving the thing is so fun that i dont want to take it off the road for boost 
then i couldn't use the rev limiter to shift & never think of letting off ever, seems like the boost would reduce the fun factor at this moment. 

those are nice wheels Doug, i have used ones 
i always have to wire tie the throttle cable to the pedal & tighten the linkage about a week after i move into a car  

so the previous owner had my scirocco on a frame machine & it was making a wheel bearing type sound on hard right hand corners only... 

having some experience with this particular issue, i decided the engine needed to scoot all the way over to the pass side. So i loosened the side motor mounts & stuck a breaker bar, as a pry bar, between the driver's mount & the frame, scooted it all the way over & inserted a "holder", tightened it all back up & no more transmission thrust bearing sound! 

i still have to go adjust the shift linkage though 

i'm getting so much voltage drop from the headlights, something will have to be done


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

VWTattoo said:


> Oh, and one good thing about the stock US bumpers, is that they absorb bumps. I had someone rear-end me the other day while sitting at a light, and not even a scratch to be found. It was a decent impact, too, by some weird dude in a Saturn SL2 thing, so our bumpers actually bumped each other. I still want Euro bumps, though, but for now, I have to give the US ones some credit. Here's to you, large park bench! :beer:


 That's a valid point, but at the same time, what if his car would have stopped about 3" forward of where your US bumper ended? He would have been a couple inches away from hitting you if you had Euro bumpers. 

You win some, you lose some. 

I haven't done anything to a Scirocco today. I drove one yesterday. I need to work on my headlights a little bit. The low beam relay died on my way home from Raul's BBQ last Sunday, so I switched it with my high beam relay. So I need to replace the dead relay, and fix the connector that ripped off of one of the wires when I was switching them.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I made it out to the garage for the first time in weeks. 
Cut and welded a new bracket to hold the "special" barf can. 
Sprayed the Barf can black and the bracket Dark Grey. Nice and shiny! 

Now NO more oil all over the front of the engine when I hit boost!


----------



## laminaytrap (Oct 31, 2009)

I put my engine back in, as i took it out last week. 

Fixed all my oil and coolant leaks, made a breather block off plate out of half inch thick Aluminum for the ABA, etc. 

After it was running i fixed a fuel leak, and then there was a worse leak, tomorrow i buy stuff to make new lines. Gimme a shout if you've done it and know what i need


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Well no build thread yet, too busy at work to bring her in to get anything done. Tonight however I did have 25 minutes of spare time at the end of my shift to accomplish something.....finally! Not much but hey, progress is progress. 

Installed my strut tops onto the front coilovers









Then just took a pic of her current condition. Ignore the crazy dirty floor, thats what 16 hours and 2 shifts of techs will do. It's nothing compared to what it can be.









This post was also a test to see how the camera on my iPhone will work for my build thread. I know it's not the best but it isn't bad for a tiny camera. Thoughts?


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

Installed new valve seals. No more smoky! No pics sry for the fail


----------



## vipe16v (Nov 2, 2008)

trying to complete head gasket replacement....have injectors to install (pita) some wires alternator, plugs and fill with oil and anti freeze. fingers crossed


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

ugh ugh ugh

decided the Scirocco needed a motor to make it to h20

Dropped off the flywheel to the machine shop.

Torqued the head on the block, installed all the accessories, new waterpump, ac compressor... MOAR stuff to do tonight. ugh ugh ugh H20 why do I care about you sooo much??


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Swapped my 285 degree cam out for a stock unit. 

It's so peaceful inside now


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

FINALLY got it off the jackstands after 4+ months, took some pics, & started a thread for it.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Machine Shop couldn't surface the flywheel so I bought a new one from German Autoparts for 100 bucks, got it today in the mail. Throwing the engine together, major progress, should have the motor in this weekend.


----------



## Skankahaulic (May 24, 2004)

Well I got to take my old lady for her first cruise in the rocco.... We have been together for 4 years now and I finally got it back on the road with fresh paint. Last two years have been go go with the army.. And then had to drop it off to ship to Ontario where I pick it up next week when I move to Barrie!!! (pics will be up when i get her back)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Lots of projects gettin' ready to run. Good stuff. :thumbup: I haven't done anything to mine for quite a while except drive it(knocks wood). Brad and Matt were actually chuckling that I'm the only VW owner they know that has only one VW. :laugh:



Skankahaulic said:


> Last two years have been go go with the army..


Thank you sir. :beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally got the bolt holding 5th to come loose, after just getting the selector cover out on wed(thurs?)

was looking out for the wrong spring- pulled a circlip and about 3 seconds later the spring behind it shot me in the collarbone


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Oil change, mounted the Direzza Sport Z1 Star Spec tires, mounted wheels.
The tires are great.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally got my valve cover wrinkle coated. once its dried nicely, the tape will come off. then ill know if my color scheme works the way i hoped it would!


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Yesterday, i drove it for the first time in over 1.5 years with the new motor in it, and today i washed all the dirt from sitting so long off of it and put the grille and front bumper back on.


----------



## turdhunter (May 9, 2010)

lets seeeeeee, 
so far today ive managed to :

shave my hatch, 
weld in a recaro knockoff race seat to my original seat frame, 
install new 15x7 wheels and ditched my ronal r8's (which are for sale now), 
tore all the carpet and interior out minus the dash and door cards. 

now im working on chipping out all the floor coating crap and gettign ready to cut out my entire left side rocker... 

.....from wheel to wheel.....

yea....rust is sweet.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

Finally got back to the passenger side front strut rebuild. FYI, the pipe holder bit on the $60 harbor freight vise is just barely too small to get a good grip on the strut body. So I chucked up on the bottom half and let the hub carrier flange be my anti-rotation device. I was testing how firm the new vise was attached to the tool table when the damned cap backed right off. No gorilla. No cheater pipe. No fire. No cursing. No big deal. (I had a lot of cursing saved up for this occasion)

Back together and on the road in under a half an hour (important when you are working in a car port in Houston in August (110degF heat index)).

Happy day. I almost look forward to bumps in the road. Definitely need to get the alignment seen to. I tried to keep it straight, but the steering wheel is canted about 30degrees while driving dead straight. Driver side tire squeals more than I think it should.

Now my brakes are grinding/squealing.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

Checked my driver side rotor and found a ~1/16 deep groove near the hub. With visions of parting the entire rotor while driving down the freeway, I decided to park it until I can get a new one.:banghead: 

No idea if this was something I did while swapping the struts (no idea how that could be the case), something to do with the slightly wonky alignment I now have (no idea why that would be the case), or just cosmic "comic" timing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

In today's heat I couldn't even summon up enough energy to wash mine, much less wrench on it. But there has been driving. Lots and lots of it this summer!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

spent much of my day with laundry and cleaning my room, but i did finally get my valve cover untaped!! needs a bit of touch up and a clearcoat but im pretty satisfied with how it looks. 










better pic when its all finished


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Yipeeee! 
Fresh rebuild of the dual Atom computer went back in this morning. 
40gb SSD is the boot drive, a 20 GB laptop drive in an external case, holds the music. I can just pull it and load more inside the house. 
Man its so much faster on boot. I love it! 

GPS: loaded 
Tuner Studios: Loaded 
My media player: loaded and works (rewritten for both touch and voice use). 

Clean up some wiring, mount the PS kick panel with 5" fan and away I go!


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

Damm. I just drove my car today ,Yea sat & sunday. Wish I could get unemployed to work on the cars every-day ,


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

lowered it drove it. so good to have her back.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

yea sometimes it seems like there's either money to work on the car, or time to work on it but never both time and money at the same time:banghead:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

kiwi dyed my bumpers 




































:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Pulled it out of the shed, moved some stuff around and drove it back in using just the starter.


----------



## crazyBUG (Feb 4, 2010)

spiritedly followed a mk3 jetta who was very vigorously trying to lose sight of me in his rear view mirror and failed miserably...:laugh: not sure if i should feel accomplishedor not...sounded like it was modded slightly though


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Any time you can hang with someone who is obviously trying to lose you, you should feel accomplished.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

Drove to my office with a smile on my face, both windows down (thanks twindows), glass sunroof popped open. Didn't even bother with any music, just enjoyed the sound of my 8V street comp Supersprint exhaust. Maybe when it is 25 I'll reitre it from being my daily driver.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Colamjam said:


> Maybe when it is 25 I'll reitre it from being my daily driver.


 LOL... Yeah right


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

drove to dentist's office; let car (Antje) hang out for a while, then drove back home. 

I'll give you three guesses as to which of these legs was the most least enjoyable (and the first two guesses don't count). 

But my teeth are happier


----------



## Skankahaulic (May 24, 2004)

Got the rocco all waxed up and did me some photo's and a little cruise with the lady. 
Happy my move is almost over now.. been a long week!!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*fitted new bumper*










shortened my new Aluminum bumper with brackets I welded up today out of aluminum, cut about 25-30lb off the front.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

Today I have given serious thought to upgrading to 16v brakes, if only to not have to deal with the damned caliper bolts on the 8v brakes.

Anyone know how well they fit under 13" Zandvorts?


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah. Did it. Finished swapping out the front brakes and rotors. I think I finally figured out the "easy" way to get the calipers off and back on. Still a PITA, but no longer a 90 minute ordeal. :screwy:


----------



## barspinsteve (Jun 24, 2006)

ran full speed across the garage and kicked it after 4 hours of sway bar hell. but autotech sway bar is now in and well worth the hell!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Destroyed my coolant cap. Running 7000 rpm sucks!!!


----------



## techlove (Aug 17, 2010)

wash it added some oldschool momo ferrai's lol


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

finally, after a month of no tunes in the car....


did i finally go into my stereo system to investigate and restore full right channel operation!


i know...  it _did_ take me that long to get around to it. :sly:


in the mean-time, i just drove around listening to the *sweet, sweet music* of a somewhat-built 8v scirocco running full-kettle most'a the time. :thumbup:

edit: yay for tuneage!


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

*working on the scirocco*

today took the scirocco out to check the new suspension and wheel package...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Looking good Dany.:thumbup:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Thought about gluing my rear view back onto the windshield.


----------



## EuroFTW90 (Oct 29, 2008)

finishing up running the ABA EFI management. 




























mate a aba throttle body to a 16v manifold

more pics to come


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Finished up sorting out the "who's who" & what's needed/not-needed in the wiring harness.

Found the permanant home for all the MSD goodies and started running the wiring for them.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

thought out a rear mounted radiator idea for my boosted heat soak issues
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4992557-Rear-mounted-radiator

kind of in a state of entropy, the clutch quit disengaging all the way, i can match revs but getting it into first @ stoplight, when i wont shut it off...

burns >qt oil per tank, have to charge the battery periodically, 2.3v drop @ the headlight +, .3v on the -.
getting lots more driving hours than maintenance right now

i measured the voltage drop @ the alt to battery &


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)

Threatened it with a hammer after still unresolved hell with the pass motor mount. The bolt is completely bonded with the center of the mount, which I can spin freely while it poops out little pieces of rubber onto the ground. It also pushed the nut on the receiving end out of its little holder. 
I've got no idea how to get it out.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

***** box runs again*

http://[URL=http://img571.imageshac....imageshack.us/img571/1547/img1050z.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Today: rolled 100,000 miles on the way home from work. 

Last week: finally got a chance to replace the leaky, leaky reverse-lamp switch, and clean up the mess (again - 2nd round of 'fix the trans leaks.') Yeah! No more piddling on the floor!
And, now, I can change out the main shift-shaft bushing, and not have to worry about it getting eaten by gear oil. 
Very much looking forward to having a slop-free shifter again.....


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Put new carpet kit in, cleaned up the dust from the body shop - cleaned the new windshield and drove it to the car wash to pressure wash teh wheels to get that same dust off...LOL

Seats are in upholstery shop so I was sitting on a box LOL, oh she's fast...


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

installed BMW headlights http://[URL=http://img838.imageshac....imageshack.us/img838/6198/img1063u.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

rewired the car today :

used to have 2.3v drop @ the headlights, the dash guage showed


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Changed the rear hatch lock seal on my mk2 Scirocco:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug T said:


> Changed the rear hatch lock seal on my mk2 Scirocco:


Did you get any pictures of it? :laugh:

...I detailed out the paint on mine yesterday. Long overdue, but it came out perfect again as usual.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally got the diff out of the mkIII trans. and found out why it was sitting on the floor of my buddies employers shop. the pin that holds the spider gears in is broken in two places!!! 3 pieces none of which are small enough to come out all the way


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Drove it some more.

I'm getting 30+ mpg on the freeway and about 24 on city streets with my close ratio 2H.
Definitely need to tune this bitch some more and get the timing (and idle while I'm at it) switched over to megasquirt control but I'm loving this.

Once megasquirt is good there's probably a 5th gear swap in my future.


----------



## uRn2mygti (Dec 5, 2006)

super clean! 








thanks chad. :beer: it took 2 hours to clean.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Added coolant after _almost_ overheating it just now. Only a few quarts low.  :laugh:

...now to go buy a water pump to have on-hand for the impending failure.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

drove it


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Cleaned the injectors on the 16V. 
Then I replaced the spark plugs.....
The car starts quick and runs nicer. 

Then I replaced my wife's shocks....


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

nothing...


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

put peanut butter on my bumpers and dang do they look good


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

modulating second gear around town, it was raining


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Put my new wheels on. *


----------



## Cracka' (Apr 26, 2003)

needlessly checked the function of both fuel pumps, then found the problem...and proceded to drain the fuel pump relay.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

A whole bunch of sanding, a little bit of tinting and a some serious clear. Also painted the blend with the same paint as light frames.


----------



## WitchyPsycho2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well. today i wanted to replace the cap and rotor, oil sender, and high beams. But i have to wait till next week....


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

I painted and mounted my mudflaps (i love mudflaps) deleted rear wiper mostly cause it didnt work, fixed the defroster on the back window, mounted my foglights, painted a couple random things, now im currently packing her for the show this weekend:thumbup:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Finally got around to doing a bunch of interior things that have been on the back burner for too long. 
replaced carpet from faded yellow yuck to mellow brown to match the door cards 
installed new drivers door check strap. 
cleaned up wiing and have all dash lights working again:thumbup: 
used half a roll of antirattle tape on the dash reinstall:screwy: 
reinstalled new vapour barrier on both front doors 
covered any holes in the interior behind panels and dash area with Gorilla tape. 
changed back to 15 wheels 

goin drivin again soon yay


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Sold my 86 16v and bought an A1 Scirocco!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally bought my diff bolt kit:thumbup: 


let the progress comence


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Vamped said:


> Sold my 86 16v and bought an A1 Scirocco!


  

any photos of this new Scirocco?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Vamped said:


> Sold my 86 16v and bought an A1 Scirocco!


 *Ahem* 

All Sciroccos are A1s (excluding the current model that we don't get). 

But let's see some pics of the Mk1!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah, lets see it Los!!!...ya noob!! :laugh:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Humm... On the NEW 88 16v.... 

Replaced all 4 motor mounts. 
Replaced the timing belt 
Located and replaced all the missing nuts/bolts and hardware in the engine compartment 
Prepped it to drop the manifold to fix the flex pipes. (5 out of 8 nuts off) 

STILL trying to work out how to get the DS wheel off the carrier (frozen on)... 

That was Saturday.....


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

tryin to get my horn to beep again


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, first.. I worked on it for the first time. 

Then I got it running decentlyish... and fixed the e-brake (a must). 

Then drove it from south east of the city limits, to north west of the city limits. 

Then i bought it! 

Then I posted for the first time on the Scirocco forums! Yay!!  

I'm in da club yo!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

yes you are :beer:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

84iroc said:


> *Put my new wheels on. *


 Dude thats sick man,Your a god my brother.


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

Drove it! i love my rocc


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

d1rty2.0 said:


> Well, first.. I worked on it for the first time.
> 
> Then I posted for the first time on the Scirocco forums! Yay!!
> 
> I'm in da club yo!


 Yo! Welcome to the insanity. As for me? Nothing done on mine today...yet. :sly:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I put the wheels back on the 80 and got it back on the ground......for now. 

I re-installed the exhaust hangers on the muffler on the black 88. 

I also got a special package from Deutchland today.....but it's top secret.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I also got a special package from Deutschland today.....but it's top secret.


 how long do we have wait to see photos of this?


----------



## cornish_scirocco (Jul 22, 2010)

today. well it got of the lorry this afternoon and i ripped into her. emptied of the spare parts and went over with a fine tooth comb. 
got a luandry list to get done. 
new lights all the way round, not just bulbs but most of the lights and indicators have holes in them. so need to source new ones to replace the broken ones. 
new number plates 
new brakes 
new calipers 
new tyres [i think] 
new exhaust system [may as well whislt its garaged] 
new engine [ got the replacment just needs finishing] 
new interior [ got the seats and covers just need to fit them] [ no dashboard, as the old one inside at themoment is a bit naff ,as yet sourced or sorted] 

new steering wheel [dont like the one inside as yet] 

will post inerior pics hopefully tomorrow. 
all parts removed from the car will be boxed and once im on the road will be posted on here to go to a good home. as long as person is willing to cover postage.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Yo! Welcome to the insanity. As for me? Nothing done on mine today...yet. :sly:


 Change that. Went to install the mythical "longer bolt" only to discover that *it's the same length as what I took out* :banghead: So boost will remain at 7 lbs. For now


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Change that. Went to install the mythical "longer bolt" only to discover that *it's the same length as what I took out* :banghead: So boost will remain at 7 lbs. For now


 It's a conspiracy! I bet Denny switched them out so you can't go any faster....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

California 16v said:


> how long do we have wait to see photos of this?


 Until after I take pictures.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It's a conspiracy! I bet Denny switched them out so you can't go any faster....


 
Meh, he's got his blue bottle and pouty bear, so he's good. 










He'll blow up and even if I'm no faster, I'll STILL be faster.  And seriously, why should he feel threatened by my little JH when he has that big bad five-point-oh? OH yeah, I remember now, because he can't beat me...  

And enough of this sidetrack. Pictures of Euro goodness.....NOW!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

No!  

But I will post these from the reattachment of the muffler hangers..... 










The power steering hoses are laying on the ground.  


























Meh, needs to go lower. :sly:


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

Oil change, a good bath, full interior detail, and some touch up paint. Wax next week and some new pics. Lots of time shopping for tire and wheel options for the winter, budgets suck. Oh married life...lol.


----------



## The King of Swag (Jun 18, 2006)

Technically it was Saturday I did this, but I replaced the inner and outer tie-rods on both sides. Outer tie rods popped out in about a minute flat using a Harbor Freight puller but I didn't have an inner tie-rod tool that had any hope of fitting (didn't even come close) and all the wrenches on hand that were large enough to fit around the flats was also about 1.5-2 ft long (seriously), so I spent five hours doing trial and error to find how to make the wrenches fit (fit wrench, 1/8 turn, flip wrench, 1/8 turn, change angle, 1/8 turn, flip wrench and change angle, 1/8 turn, ad nauseam). It was a huge relief to get the old ones out, so I centered the rack, screwed the new tie-rods in and more or less guessed at the alignment (counted threads, but the old ones were originals so the driver-side was pure estimation). Absolutely could not tighten the inner lock-nuts past finger-tight (no tools that fit well enough to properly tighten them) and my new boot-kit was missing clamps and all the clamps that were included were way too small -- combined with the mix of zip-ties and one-use clamps that were on the car, I just left the boots unclamped and sitting loose on the tie-rods. Then the nylon nut-locks that came with the tie-rods to use on the outers refused to tighten whatsoever, so I just threw on the original cotter-pin nuts (with no hole for a cotter pin) and said f-it. 

Drove the car the few miles home (put the car on a lift at work; that was another story in and of itself), expecting to die the entire way. Wheel is leveled when the wheels are straight ahead at least, but when driving the wheel is cranked about 30 degrees off and the car drifts right at a pretty good klik. Service at work should slow down later in the week, and when it does I'm going to have them do the alignment, and while they're there, grease the rack, tighten the lock-nuts, clamp the boots and let them deal with the nylon lock-nuts.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Did some front seat wobble management.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Got back Into the swing of things with the Interior resto. Changed out Steering column covers because tabs were broken off the one that was on the car because that's all I focused on when I drive It because I am a psycho. Re-Installed under dash carpet. Did another treatment on my dash with a combo of 303 and some Einzett Gummi Pflege. Started a punch list of other Interior bits and things to fab-up along the way. Happy to say that the car Is as close to running 100% since the purchase. I am a happy camper for now.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

brownhound said:


> Did some front seat wobble management.



also needs to go on the to do list, but not the "to-do to make the car drivable" list. my ring gear bolt kit did arrive and i picked up a cabby cluster from the junkyard- pulled another from a mkII jetta only to leave it at the desk when i heard how much they wanted for it.:screwy: (it did have a good clock screen tho...:banghead


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Woody, sounds like you're really digging in to that car! That's awesome. I finally put a longer bolt in my wastegate, but was unable to drive it (several tonnes of diesel goodness blocking my garage door). Hopefully I'll log boost above the current 7psi next trip out. Funny how a 30 cent part can increase hp.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

What wastegate are you using Cathy?


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

My Mk1 finally arrived today  I guess I will be able to post in here as time progresses, judging by the state of the car I should be posting in here a lot!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Humm.. The 81? Moved a wire that was melting from the heat of the turbo resulting in an air intake reading of 88 deg C.
The 88? Tried welding a bolt to the broken stud on the manifold. *%^$* weld will not hold. I have gone through 2 HS drills and one Titanium drill on this thing. Carbide is next...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> What wastegate are you using Cathy?


It's a K24 turbo, so it has an integrated wastegate which would go to about 10/11 lbs. BUT the original installation was on 10:1 pistons, so Drew got out his metal glue and a length of exhaust pipe, and added a collar to it, which dumbed it down to about 5 lbs; far safer on that engine. 

But that block blew up from some previous detonation, and we opted for a JH, so NOW boost could go back up. I'd already hiked it to 149 kPa (~7lbs). Tonight's log put it at 158 kPa (~8lbs), and the butt dyno suggests it is faster by a ways. BUT...there is more thread on the adjustment bolt, so I think I'll crank it right in to see what it does. Might as well eh?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Rocco_julie said:


> Humm.. The 81? Moved a wire that was melting from the heat of the turbo resulting in an air intake reading of 88 deg C.
> The 88? Tried welding a bolt to the broken stud on the manifold. *%^$* weld will not hold. I have gone through 2 HS drills and one Titanium drill on this thing. Carbide is next...


Is it broken off inside the head or some sticking out?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Woody, sounds like you're really digging in to that car! That's awesome. .


thank you- theres alot of work to get done but im trying. if i ever get a raise the whold thing will go much faster...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Oh I see Cathy. Cool, just crank the boost up


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Oh I see Cathy. Cool, just crank the boost up


I did, but no driving yet due to a therapy session with Dr Alexander Keith :beer:

I'll post a picture in case anyone needs to build one, it's some of Drew's finer metal sculpture and it has worked very well. :thumbup:


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Yo! Welcome to the insanity.


Thanks! 

So i photoshoped it altough I'm not too much 100% positive on liking it too much. Just brainstorming on ideas. Obviously it isn't droped (and that is a priority) and will eventually going to get some new wheels. Mods: Rusty hood, baby blue accents, hand painted black n white art. Budget design on a stick.
Up for laughs... ?  










as I said, just a rough draft, and it needs a drop. I know. But first of a couple more ideas to come.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Made room for some fresh Redline 20W50 today!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Is it broken off inside the head or some sticking out? John.

Its a spare 16v manifold. One stud is broken below the top. I borrowed a carbide drill today and bought a propolene/oxy torch to heat the remainer.

O2 was only 50 cents (bought 8)!

Guess what I am doing early tomorrow?

I still have to drop the other manifold, remove the rounded nuts. Cut out the blown out flex joint and weld in ..., Something...

Then I can reassemble with the stuff from GAP (that arrived today)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

d1rty2.0 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So i photoshoped it altough I'm not too much 100% positive on liking it too much. Just brainstorming on ideas. Obviously it isn't droped (and that is a priority) and will eventually going to get some new wheels. Mods: Rusty hood, baby blue accents, hand painted black n white art. Budget design on a stick.
> Up for laughs... ?
> ...


Please don't rust the hood. Nobody thinks that's cool anymore. Rust is only acceptable (if you can call it that) when it's naturally occurring.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

here's one from our club, i like it


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Please don't rust the hood. Nobody thinks that's cool anymore. Rust is only acceptable (if you can call it that) when it's naturally occurring.


I'll keep that in mind. Although i may still play around with the rest, I may do the rust hood. Not cuz ppl like it or not, just cuz I kinda want to (lolz dont mean to sound arrogant ). I'd be rockin it for a lil while because I plan on eventually gettin a lighter version down the road.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I spent 12 hours in the garage yesterday. AND... Yes I hurt.
The manifold came of once I cut 3 of the manifold nuts off. Only damaged one of the studs.
Turns out, the spring plate on the flex jopint had broken, there by destroying the DS flex joint.

I rebuilt the joints( pics later) and reassembled.
Found the PS inner CV was falling off. A few bolts JUST barely threaded on.
The car started perfectly (Tbelt changed) and the timing seems ok, just a little flakey on warm up. But..
A squeel from the PSide. It could be the new lower timing belt cover or a replaced bolt a TAD too long...
Not sure which.
I'll swap the cars around in the drive waytoday, Victor has melted wires in the eng compartment. My air intake sensor shows 88 deg C. Humm....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Put in some fresh gas, put some air in the tires, fresh oil change and took her on some twisty roads! Damn does it feel good to drive her again! Pity that Scirocco season is nearing it's end here in the upper midwest.


----------



## '8716v (Aug 14, 2009)

got a ticket for over twice the limit on the highway. might not be driving the rocc for a while. Stupid move.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ I like my stock engine only because it prevents me from getting expensive speeding tickets. It can't really do more than 80 mph, which is moving right along with the faster traffic on the highways.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Most of my tickets are like that. :laugh:

Thankfully I know most of the cops around here, so I usually don't get written up, and when I do I fight it through the mail and my win record is all but one. That one was expensive. :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally spent some time cleanng the engine and even managed to install it



.... on an engine stand


i cleaner than it was, luckily i decided to make sure it still turns over, unluckily it did not (at least not without some persuasion) so i liberally applied som penetrant and with some effort got it spinning freely again. this time i thoroughly dried it before i left and added some oil to prevent further sticking. this week will see quite a bit of time spent on the festiva unfortunately, temp registration expires this week and much needs to be done to get it through inspection. but once that is taken care of more time will be spent on misc scirocco-related tasks


----------



## EuroFTW90 (Oct 29, 2008)

repainted light brackets, bumpers, smoked turn signals, and a few other little details. installed sweet rally light bar


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> ^^ I like my stock engine only because it prevents me from getting expensive speeding tickets. It can't really do more than 80 mph, which is moving right along with the faster traffic on the highways.


Well, Sunday I found myself needing to back off in the purple one, thinking how ironic it would be to get a ticket in my only stock Scirocco after tearing around in the little boosty one the day before. I got a new netbook case, does that count if the netbook was bought as a car part? (Oh and made a payment on my Matercharge....THAT has to count as car-friendly, right?)


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i guess speeding is antisocial behavior :screwy:

anyway, a few weeks ago, my car started to idle funny, as though the timing were changing on it's own :what:

my fuel related guages didn't show anything, so i thought ignition

the computer didn't notice unplugging the knock sensor :what:

& the idle kept changing with the knock sensor & vacuum line disconnected entirely so i replaced the knock box, which i've never seen go bad & all is well now

i took the box apart & thought about switching the map sensor with an 8v knock box map sensor, but i couldn't get any changing ohm values on the sensor inside with vacuum changes, maybe i don't know how those work so i'll scratch "rebuilding one"

already got a spare 16v knock box so it's all good


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Not so much today, more like yesterday lol...........

Took some very usefull info I received at H20 and put it to use. I wish I could remember the gentlemans name, but I know the car........silver S1, porsche seats, carbed 16v, zender front spoiler, really awesome motorsport themed wheels. Hella nice guy :thumbup::beer:.

Trimmed away some wire harness fat & tucked them away

That's about it.......

Jeremy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

microdub98 said:


> Not so much today, more like yesterday lol...........
> 
> Took some very usefull info I received at H20 and put it to use. I wish I could remember the gentlemans name, but I know the car........silver S1, porsche seats, carbed 16v, zender front spoiler, really awesome motorsport themed wheels. Hella nice guy :thumbup::beer:.
> 
> ...


SOunds a lot like Mr Fredybender's car (gentleman?). If you've drawn inspiration from his awesome car, you've done well!


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

^^^ yes yes that's the car, I love it !!!!!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

fried the clutch


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Changed the voltage regulator.


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Tried to change CV joint. My first one ever. 
Take Wheel off - Check
Go get cloths hanger to hang brake caliper on - check
Take of caliper and hang it off strut spring - check
Take off other brake parts - check
Okay now to take off the big nut on CV joint - DUH

Dam things is turning engine .. DUh
Spend 10 mins looking at it. -Check
Getting dark put everything back on - Check

Put wheel back on and lower car - Check

Dam remembered the time I changed the front wheel bearing on old S10 4x4 Blazer that you are supposed to break the Big Nut loose with the wheel still on the vehicle. - Check
Nut breaks loose - check
Its dark will work on this tommorow - check

Cant believe I wasted an hour of my time playing with this.... Lol


----------



## PetitLeDrew (Mar 25, 2006)

*today...*

ordered $250 in parts. love it.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

yesterday: re-affixed and refreshed my in-line fuse locations for my headlight relays.

sunday: adjusted slop in rear wheel bearing on d/s (snugged up the axle nut and re-did the castlenut and cotter pin)....which cured an annoying suspension chatter while driving the cobblestone streets of winter park. :thumbup:

monday: adjusted/set e-brake cables for regular operation... and by 'regular' operation i mean three g-o-o-d clicks on the lever before that shiss is t-o-i-g-h-t. :thumbup:

friday: replaced leaking heater valve. it was seeping slowly. see.. i disable my heater valve here in FL during the summer...no need for it. i'd noticed it dripping in the past week or so. knowing that we here in the south are about to enter "autumn" (a *brisk* 77 deg :laugh: tonight) i hadda get it swapped so's i can keep my feets warm.

s'gonna get chilly soon.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cleaned and sorted some stuff. working on geting the horendous pile of stuff out of the car so it somewhere ill actually think about it. 

pulled the timing belt, tensioner, engine mount, valve cover. removed mount from bracket. finally got the other selector cover off. trans mount brackets cleaned up a bit, and got all the hardware from the engine/trans removal in some cleaner so they'll be nice and clean when im sorting through them trying to figure out where they all go.- whenever i finally get to do that. 


folks are going out of town so im sure something will get painted/ cleaned or dismantled in the next couple days:thumbup::sly:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Tie rod arrived from GAP. Found the DS axle that will replace the one on the 88. 
Stainless manifold and DP will be here this coming thursday. 
Guess what I am doing next Saturday?


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

I wanted to install my valve cover, so I had to come up with a good idea for a throttle cable bracket, I did not want to come off of the valve cover studs. I used 2 cv joint bolts and came off of the throttle body. Seems to work great.


----------



## barspinsteve (Jun 24, 2006)

got bored at work today and decided to make myself a shift knob out of an old GT 1" stem that came off a throw away bike. car is super dirty, but whatever haha.


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

not today, but tomorrow I'll give lil 'rocco some luv. I'll post maniana I guess. 

cheers! :beer:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

should of just did the clutch all new right the first time or at least looked @ the parts :laugh:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

so i put the DFQ trans in from the 2Y
nice subtle change, second lasts a bit longer
& 5th = ~156 vs 136 :thumbup:


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Not today, but last weekend, I won a car limbo contest with my rocco at a VW Oktoberfest GTG. I removed the antenna base, let most of the air out of the tires, and piled 12 people in and on it:




















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










First prize was a Viair dual compressor set :thumbup::beer:


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

Batrugger said:


> Not today, but last weekend, I won a car limbo contest with my rocco at a VW Oktoberfest GTG. I removed the antenna base, let most of the air out of the tires, and piled 12 people in and on it:
> First prize was a Viair dual compressor set :thumbup::beer:


 that's pretty epic :thumbup:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

^ epic is what i was thinking, makes me proud

in no particular order: drove by radar & said i was going 5mph slower than the speedo
tightened the oil filter ~1.5 turns, i guess they can be too loose


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

on sunday i put the motor in. 

 
PA240743


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

WhiteG60 said:


> on sunday i put the motor in.
> 
> 
> PA240743


 Now that is epic :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco s (Feb 15, 2003)

I looked at it as I drove off in my new toy.  The sciroccos will get some love over the weekend.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

split the transaxle case- found a stock diff not the quiafe lsd i was told was in the car. 

did some derusting with "evap-o-rust" -- works quite well, but is pretty expensive. 


also got some bearings ordered from broke, the trans rebuild process is finally seeing some progress


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Looked at it all covered up cause of the rain  wish i had a garage she could stay in, and the time to get her running again :banghead: when shcool is out the car cover will come off and she will come back to life!...I hope...


----------



## EuroFTW90 (Oct 29, 2008)

installed a 40 channel CB radio in the car with a PA speaker along with the custom gauge panel. ordered the bahn brenner billet fuel rail....goodbye piece of junk EBAY rail


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Final wash and wax of the season.
Back into storage


----------



## bufguy (Oct 22, 2007)

I own Dieter now, Daun Yeagley's 81 s...After registering it yesterday and putting the new plates on, I took in to be inspected.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I thought about mine.... closed my eyes and pictured it.

_...pathetic right?_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> I thought about mine.... closed my eyes and pictured it.
> 
> _...pathetic right?_


Nononononono......not at all, Mike.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

right.

it is focking pathetic Chris.

say its pathetic.... for the love of all that is evil.... SAy IT!!!!


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Picked me up a second one today, straight out of Greensboro, NC. Owned by the same guy since 85.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

removed 4th gear circlip, with actual circlip pliers (and didnt get hit in the face with it for once)

recieved 1st-5th gear needle bearings from broke (thank you brian)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

woody16v said:


> removed 4th gear circlip, with actual circlip pliers (and didnt get hit in the face with it for once)


I call them 'JESUS CHRIST' clips....as whenever I pop one it's all about "Jesus Christ, where did it land?" :laugh:

P.S. @ WhiteG60: Niiiiiiiice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

Cleaned and waxed Ness for winter duty.


----------



## laminaytrap (Oct 31, 2009)

New engine mounts and new rad! No more coolant everywhere i go, and no more clunky downshifts.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

bufguy said:


> I own Dieter now, Daun Yeagley's 81 s...After registering it yesterday and putting the new plates on, I took in to be inspected.


Congrats on getting a nice car Bufguy! And...

Welcome to the tex. (BTW join Scirocco.org as well


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday I overhauled the new Corrado G60 engine for my friends Scirocco called "The Punisher"...

New big end bearings
New seals
New paint
and an completely on the max. machined cylinder head

More work is in progress...this car will be a mean thing on the track...












Cylinder head will be painted in white...until now I had no time for it...it´only bolted on loosely with two screws...just to test it how it looks...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> I call them 'JESUS CHRIST' clips....as whenever I pop one it's all about "Jesus Christ, where did it land?" :laugh:
> 
> P.S. @ WhiteG60: Niiiiiiiice. :thumbup: :thumbup:




yeah, thats how it went with the parts trans- for which i used snap ring pliers (with round tips to fit in the holes on snap rings) as stated, the circlip pliers (with flat ends that grip the flat edges of the circlips) worked quite nicely and involved no danger of eye damage/loss (one of the clips on the parts trans hit me right square on the bridge of the nose- if it had been off just a bit to one side or the other it would have nailed me right in the eyeball!!)


i strongly reccomend them- saved me alot of trouble. and they can be found for cheap at harbor freight (mine are from the snap-on guy as i intend to be using them fairly often, in the course of my work- most will not use them enough to make up for the expense- which was somewhat staggering)


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

had a little fun in some mud









and yes, my hat is awesome


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Seals*

Replace Inner door window seals on the driver side. What a huge difference In the way things look now! Vintage Rubber:thumbup:


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

Triple fail. 

Wanted to change the trans fluid, neither the drain or fill plugs would budge. Will spray some more magic oil on them every weekend till they do. I fear there may be a fluid leak somewhere as the entire bottom of the tranny is CAKED with muck. (part of why the damned plugs are so hard to get out, I suspect)

Wanted to change the O2 sensor... got frustrated. Stopped before I broke something (which is progress of a sort  )

Wanted to swap the speedocable. Since I had the front of the car up on jackstands anyway, I decided I would unplug the front half of the cable and verify that it does spin with the wheels. It doesn't. 

Down off the jackstands. Figured I would change the cable anyway, but couldn't convince the cluster to come out far enough to unplug the old one from the back.

Couple all this with finding at least three examples of the previous owner performing shoddy maintenance and I decided it was :beer: time.

Got it back into drivable condition (which is also progress of sorts) before slouching dejectedly back into the house.


----------



## 85Rocco (Jan 4, 2001)

This sunday I put the motor in...



Yours is really white it is almost blinding... 



WhiteG60 said:


> on sunday i put the motor in.
> 
> 
> PA240743


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG. And all I did was replace a missing front motor mount bolt and replace a leaky oil pressure switch....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Don't feel bad Julie. All I did is use the Slegato's wing as a book rest for Mandy's winter beater manual while I do the timing belt.

Maybe bufguy will caravan with us to Cincy, since we pass near Buffalo.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I finished getting the motor and trans out of the black car today.


----------



## vwkid_Zach (Dec 14, 2007)

Today, I read a lot of posts on the Vortex and it made me think of my beloved Scirocco sitting in my grandmas garage an hour away from my townhouse.... I hate the college life and I hate that I can't drive it in the cold!!!! And to think last time I saw her she didn't even want to fire up for me.... When the good weather comes back around I gotta get new tires(front ones are worn down to the cording on the insides) and an alignment.... and maybe a battery.... I can see the $$$ flowing out of my wallet already. I love Volkswagens!!

Here is a pic just to remember her:








Look at that sexy behind!

Zach


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

Started it.
Backed it outta the garage.
Idled it for 20 min.
Let it get rained on. 
Pulled it back into garage...
Another succesful drive with nothing broken:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

Today I finally got a new alternator in the car so the system is charging right. I also lubed up my polyurethane bushings on my aftermarket sway bars with some silicon spray to quiet them. Then I went for a nice fall drive to try it all out.


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

Snow tires on teardrops, ready for winter now, bring the snow.
Driving to NH to spend the holiday with the family. 
Happy Thanksgiving everyone.:wave:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

ordered more parts for the trans, move parts, painted the rear bumper rebar after stripping the majority of the rust off of it. applied more filler primer to the grille and hood spoiler, soaked caliper in rust remover. did some more block cleaning and got some more PRE, wrinkle paint, and chassis black from eastwood.

thats over the last couple weeks so progress is being made, just at a snail's pace. the "to-do" list is still way longer than the "done" list, but it is about 30% paid off now. 

goal for this week is to get the rear bumper brackets to fit with the tow loop i put on them, finish sanding, smoothing and painting the grill and lip spoiler, and get the brake calipers and brackets cleaned up and painted.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

yesterday - put ink to paper to begin outlining my plan for converting two hay-sciroccos into one single beast. It's going to be a cold, busy winter. :thumbup:


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

ditched the clamp from header to midpipe on the exhaust and got it welded. Now the obnoxious noises just come from the back end of the car, not from underneath the car too.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Put the new (to me) one up on ramps so I can fix the motor mounts which should help, if not fix, the shifting issue, then a new accumulator and a new muffler.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Put the new (to me) one up on ramps so I can fix the motor mounts which should help, if not fix, the shifting issue, then a new accumulator and a new muffler.


Good to hear you're digging into the new one. I put the roof up on mine tonight, figured I'd better before it gets below freezing for good and the vinlyl gets rigid!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Good to hear you're digging into the new one. I put the roof up on mine tonight, figured I'd better before it gets below freezing for good and the vinlyl gets rigid!



oooo good call. :thumbup: (jeep softtop nightmare flashbacks averted)

i recieved the tracking number for more bearings, cleaned up the 5th gear housing (from the agb), ran some scotch brite over the lower intake manifold, recieved my wrinkle paint tested my strange accumulation of brank new cans of clear engine paint (why do i have more than one?) 

and tomorrows a day off so if i wake up at a reasonable time hopefully ill get some more good stuff done. (bake the lower intake again maybe????)


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

Sold it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

kaosminett said:


> Sold it


Sad for you. That's one thing I never seem to do to my cars, explains why I have so many.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I DROVE IT TO WORK!  (shudder) And then I watched it through the window all day (in case the bad people came around), and MkIs are so cute.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Sad for you. That's one thing I never seem to do to my cars, explains why I have so many.


Same story here. I buy stuff and I never sell anything. That explains why the basement is so full of stuff... :screwy:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Thought about her parked away in storage.....but she has a new sibling now!!!!

Frau russ 1981 rabbit pickup diesel. wip but will be on the road by spring, then Wretched will be getting some paint maintenance.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

1) Upgraded the starter:








2) Road tested it:








3) Then smog:









It got great smog numbers too. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Pulled the Slegato out of the garage, put the challenger in, then the 16V and then the Slegato. All are hibernating for the winter.


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Sad for you. That's one thing I never seem to do to my cars, explains why I have so many.


I know the guy so it's not lost forever, I do miss it though. I would probably buy it back if he put a vr6 in it like he said he would


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally put a coat of paint on the "kamei" grille spoiler. and temp put the headlights in place for wiring mockup. hopefully itll be a tad warmer tomorrow and ill get a start on that over lunch


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Big props to GEE-BEE!:beer: Installed the custom elbow he fabricated to complete my breather/intake.


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

Got my gas tank dropped, cleaned up and out. Wrote an exhaustive manual on how to do it with a tool and parts list. And in a few back out to reinstall it!:beer::laugh:


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

Let the cars sit. been pulling stuff from 5 junk yard cars!!


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

Opened the garage door and looked at it.Its too cold to do anything!!!


----------



## Cptn Vortex (Nov 25, 2008)

Drove it 125km from Vancouver to Whistler and back for an awesome day of Skiing! It was my first time taking it on the highway, and boy was it fun along the coastal highway!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

brownhound said:


> Big props to GEE-BEE!:beer:


 Nice!

...drove mine to get beer earlier. Whatevs.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Looked at it, as I was leaving work and getting into my winterbeater. She's parked (currently at the shop) for the winter (but, I'd like to take her home, and put her in the garage.) 

At least she's been de-salted (that was Monday night) - and, I'm still displeased that I was forced to drive her in winter crap at all (winterbeater had a blown clutch.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Looked at it, as I was leaving work and getting into my winterbeater.


This ^ is about all I've had time to do, it's depressing!


----------



## J82Scirocco (Dec 14, 2010)

Stared at it from being covered in snow. Got annoyed and decided to buy a service manual since i couldn't find any info online to finally fix it. Got the Haynes book realized it was a waste of money and waiting for tomorrow to deposit money and order a Bentley book.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

bentley is the way to go for sure. very handy, mine's never very far away


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

punchbug said:


> This ^ is about all I've had time to do, it's depressing!


 It's time (or, lack thereof) and money (again, or lack thereof) that causes that here. 
Sometime over the winter, I'd like to find the $$ and the time to do some much needed maintenance & repairs - it's long past time to do a timing belt, V-belts, front oil seals, valve cover gasket, and a set of engine mounts on her. 
The parts aren't all that expensive! It's more having the time to do it!


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.rainx.com/Products/Wiper_Blades/Latitude.aspx

installed some cool new wipers from rain-x that look like euro type wipers :thumbup:

took about 6 minutes to install all 3 :grinsanta:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Did a little mock up after a night of working on the wheels.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Cleaned up the interior on my 16V.

*Found:*
8 nickels
7 pennies
8 dimes
5 quarters
1 hot tamale (candy)
2 lost screws (re installed them to the proper location) 
Some lint
A small cap to something ??
An extra plastic nut from the factory.
A dry leaf in my AC drain hose

Now I can go Christmas shopping with my $2.52. :wave:


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*good day*

got myself a late birthday/early christmas gift today :biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:
got this 87 16v for $300 off some guy who had it sitting around since 06.


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

*Cleaned...*

...the pine needles out of the drain holes.


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

New Momo:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Removed the old rotted out muffler, found that instead of the 2 1/4" inlet like I was told I measured it, 1 3/4" , Feh! now I need to track down a new muffler.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i remember thinking a stock g60 wasn't 2" :laugh:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Friday I dropped the rear beam out and installed my new Spectra fuel tank. Buttoned everything back up but forgot to attach the vent hoses on top of the tank. Tried to push the stock vent hoses onto the tank vent connections but they were a bit larger than factory.

Went and got some fuel hose (standard size, slightly larger) and attempted to install. Couldn't get them on, cursed and then resigned myself to dropping the beam and exhaust (no brake line disconnect though...yucky job) and was able to drop the tank enough to push the hoses on. Then put everything back together.

Proceeded to break the nipples on the gravity valve (brittle old plastic) when finishing up the vent lines in the rear fender :banghead:

Finished up by installing a new drum brake kit on the passenger's side. Got a workout attaching those dang springs!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

garasja said:


> I think its 3 years since i wash my rocco:-0


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ordered some coilovers :biggrinsanta:


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

pulled the intake and exhaust manifolds, then had to go to work. putting the new header on tomorrow.


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

Replaced the crankcase breather hose with one of GeeBees. Is now the pretties part of my engine bay



Can you tell which one is the new one?


----------



## RockyRocco (Dec 24, 2010)

I installed a new Pioneer deck and some Rockford Fosgate speakers! Finally get to tune out some of those rattles


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Sat in it, discovered that I'm possibly not going to fit, due to the way I like to sit in a car. If I end up keeping it, I'll definitely need a custom seat/mount.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Went to the local junkyard.

88 Golf Transmission for my 87 MK2


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

I thought you were sellin the mk2...


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Grumps said:


> I thought you were sellin the mk2...


I am but it's hard to sell a car missing 4th gear, this is the replacement!  it has 120k on it but a 30 day warranty so that's cool. They threw in the drivers side driveshaft too so I'm all good as soon as I get this thing in!


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*first time ever!*

I parked my car for the winter away from road salt! This car has been my daily driver since I bought it and for the first time ever I can keep it from the snow. Thank goodness for jobs that give you company vehicles.

Oh, and I just bought my wife a 98 Jetta.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

bought a complete ABA swap..... pick it up this weekend hopefully!!:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

dusted it off after years of sitting, and began to install my HID set up! now where are those wire cutters.......


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Stole the turbo oil feed line for my daily driver boost project  .


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Pulled the entire sunroof assembly out of the Slegato. Missing three parts on the right side, which explains why it doesn't work. Will get the parts and rebuild shortly.


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

Washed it, Took lots of pictures and posted FS on CL and Vortex Ill miss her but will get another one eventully...maybe an mk1 we will see


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Gave the Rocco some much needed attention today. It has been really hard to start lately so I seafoamed the the intake, oil, and gas. Let it sit for a couple hours and then ran it until there was no more white smoke belching out. It was idling very smoothly so I'll see how it starts tomorrow morning after it sits all night get cold. I fixed my heater blower today with a new switch so now I have a working defroster. I scored an original Kamei golf ball knob awhile back, but a previous owner had cut the stick shift to make it shorter so I was unable to use it. A few months back I found a whole shift linkage and a leather boot. Today I pulled the stick shift from it and finally got under the car and swapped it out. It was really dirty job, but I love the end result:


----------



## 16v2a2vr6 (Jul 25, 2010)

looked at in the driveway broken


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

Replaced my Rear defroster switch and now i can see out of my back window when its cold...which is all the time


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

i replaced my instrument panel voltage stabilzer...:thumbup: 


which now allows me to have a nice smooth tach sweep through the RPM range... 

instead of the previous 'jumpy-over-4k' syndrome i'd been experiencing..:screwy: 

(had i only known it couldn'ta been an easier fix) 


o, happy day!


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Turned some fuel injector adapters and test fitted a 1.8t fuel rail that I modified yesterday. This set-up will need more work....


----------



## mnem (Sep 14, 2009)

Adjusted the Closed Throttle Position (CTP) switch gap, which will hopefully help my idle stabilization. Still think I have a small vacuum leak somewhere on my intake side which probably isn't helping.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

used up my supply of heat shrink tubing, and nearly exhausted my solder. its finally starting to look like a wiring harness and not just a big jumble of crap:thumbup: 

a couple more terminal end deals, and some test fitting (and more splicing) and ill be finnished with the headlight wiring...:banghead: 

also, cleaned the big crap off of the transaxle case, asked BrokeGTI a few questions and am now hopefull that the original case is good. next week most of the trans parts will be cleaned and sorted/scrapped (condition dependant) and CHE/AGB compatability determined. 


...thats the "plan" at least


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Drove it home a couple of days ago (had been parked at work); now safely in the garage.  

Absolute pain in the ass to get running, though - combine "been parked for a month" (= 'slightly poor battery state-of-charge') + "doesn't like starting below 35'F" (I'm not sure the cold start injector actually works) + summer-weight (15w50) oil (car's not meant to be driven in the winter, after all) + an ambient temp of ~18'F; this all added up to it taking better than 10 minutes to get the car running. 
Gah!


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

Swapped hatches with Izzy yesterday (she got the small wing) I got the big wing. Also tried to fit the phone dials, but the adapter I've got plus the offset of the phone dials (65mm --928 ones) didn't let that happen. Seems I need 35mm up front instead of the 25mm that I have. 

Probably going to get some 10mm 4x100 spacers (some longer bolts) and then try again. They did fit on the rear with the 20mm adapters..but it was close..


----------



## mk1_rocco (Nov 8, 2010)

*found a new fuel problem*

drove around towna good bit. parked at the pick and pull. after an hour, the rocco wouldnt start. im running pretty rich, come to find out. how can i lean it out a little? 
thanks guys


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Everyone should be doing this to their cars. Mind you, mine are all sleeping and it's really too cold, but pitter patter if yours are sketchy: 










:laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

rt click, set as background:thumbup: 
(also FB profile pic) 

now i just need a poster sized version and we'll be set to jet 






i did also find out that i had just shy of $75 in walmart giftcards so my supplies of heatshrink tubing, and solder have been replenished for the time being. if its not unbearably cold tomorrow i may be able to test fit the harness and splice in the pigtails for the dual beams. then ill finish it off with some convoluted tubing and secure everything out of sight (but bundled nicely)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> rt click, set as background:thumbup:
> (also FB profile pic)
> 
> now i just need a poster sized version and we'll be set to jet


 Good man. June creeps up really fast and it sounds like you're on it already! And that poster...Yeah, well, dialup eh? Maybe I should print some to sell off at Cincy.


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

One of the Sciroccos will get a "Cincy test run" in April. Every year I go from Detroit to Northern Arkansas (~860mi one way) for a family fishing trip. 

:thumbup:


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Ordered parts.
24lb fuel injectors
timing belt
coolant flange


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Started rebuilding/installing the sunroof mechanism in the Slegato, after having it out and apart for a couple of weeks. Going well so far. I even washed the inner panel and it looks much better now.


----------



## mnem (Sep 14, 2009)

Replaced the gasket between the inlet manifold and the throttle body. Also reconnected the vacuum line that runs from the lower throttle body assembly to the temperature regulator inside the inlet manifold that either fell off, or more likely I forgot to reconnect after cleaning the throttle body a while back. :banghead:

Also noticed I could use a new gasket on that temperature regulator, so I'll have to order one of those up tomorrow along with a new breather hose to run between the cylinder head cover and the throttle body as the one that is on there looks like its on the verge of disintegrating. By Odin's short and curlies I swear I'll get this engine running smoothly sooner or later.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

*picked up the first batch of parts*


New water pump 
timing belt with tensioner
all strut mounts 
alt belt 
G12 
oil and filta 
gettin bilsteins and springs next week


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

stripped everything off of the agb diff and case (except for one bearing and one race) and ran the two big pieces of the case through the parts cleaner across the street. 


...just gotta keep pluggin away, itll be done one of these days... need an internal puller to get the last bearing and last bearing race out (the others were removed with the domestic special tools- hammer and a bug flathead screwdriver:laugh 

gonna run the case halves through the cleaner again, and get the CHE case to the scrapper with any other aluminum i can scrounge up. (after i check prices of course, if their too low ill hold onto it till spring)


----------



## Cptn Vortex (Nov 25, 2008)

Just took a look at my Vin and I have a Binary serial #, and today is a Binary DAY. Weird!

000111 car of 1987, cool!


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

I rec'd shifter main shaft bearing, drove my MK2 up and d own the highway hrough all 5 gears. 

Now there is 3" of snow on the MK2....sigh.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

there is a foot on my rocco the snow sucks f*&k the snow


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

*i picked this bad boy up*


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^^very nice!!:thumbup:



painted the block finally. and did a quick test fit of the new headlight wiring, a bit long at first estimate but i still havent nailed down where to put a ground lug or where to mount the relays so at least i know ill have some space to work with. considering making up a bracket to accomplish both goals but at this point it'll do the job so thats what really matters. 

on to more trans work!:banghead:


in light of tax season- fiscal goals for this year: getting the car driveable, and getting it mostly paid off. then doing some work on the fes to make it a tad more to my tastes (i.e. lower and stiffer, with better seats)


----------



## alexmpineda (Apr 1, 2010)

Took her round block.
Told her I lover -by going through all gears- 
took a quick pic after


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> in light of tax season- ...


Wow, thank you for THAT reminder. I will sure be in need of my tax return. This year it should be a good one, and I will have NO problem finding ways to make use of it! Sciroccos, yeah, did a quick glance in my shop last night and for a moment didnt see Klaus in the shadow of the bug. So I was REAL glad to see him. It was one of those "Wait, What?" moments though.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Little things. Put in new Stabilius Lift-o-Mat hatch lift supports and replaced the cracked, aging door handle seals. Getting the urge to drive it, but have to resist. 3 more months.....


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Wow, thank you for THAT reminder.


yeah, srry about that but it was somewhat scirocco related. 


i know what you mean, tho, about the "where did my car go?"- double take. every time something gets parked in front of mine i have to double check that its still there. so far every time it still was, but i still worry...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Got **** done.









And cleaned up some crap.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

love seeing a pic with sparks flying:laugh: thats when you know progress is serious business


ran the agb case thru the parts cleaner again. hopefully when i get paid this week ill be able to pick up a small sandblaster- then cleaning will get done fer realz.

oh, and i untaped the block- it looks pretty good, but will look infinitely better sitting in the car


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Cut the heater core out of the blower box.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

I just did that center bushing as well.

Adjusted my linkage yesterday, found the battery to be too weak to start car, filled and charged.

With any luck I'll be driving it today..


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Replaced rear rotors and bearings

I went from this 











To This.


----------



## mnem (Sep 14, 2009)

Finally put a new gasket and lock plate on the temperature regulator inside my inlet manifold. Also cleaned the *ice* out of my air intake hose. Seems to be running a bit better, which at least tells me the temperature regulator is still working, so I don't have to replace that.

Starting to think I might have to switch this back to a stock air box instead of a cone filter to keep the frost out of my throttle body as I'm pretty sure it's the lack of a warm air return hose in the system that's still causing problems at this point. :snowcool:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

rebuilt rhe headlight adjusters and began to prep my 50 mm intake for powdercoat, smoothed all the casting lines and marks.


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

Finished my A/C delete.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

at last! finally got the headlight harness all together complete with relays wiring, and connectors. 


and have a line on a set of bbs and a mkIII trans that isnt shot and doesnt require immediate rebuilding


oh yeah- results of block painting. gloss black engine enamel x3:thumbup:










now i just need to get the rest of the thing together and/or atleast moved b4 my employer evacuates masonry feces


----------



## TheCrystalSkull (Aug 9, 2004)

Replaced a tie-rod end, finally swapped in my front strut assemblies and added some insulation to the slide-rag.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

drove my Scirocco today, odometer reading at 12:30pm : 303030 kms


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

Replaced tho old rusty door with my poorly painted non rusty one! woooo! it sags about an inch though  have to fix that... 

tried to remove the p/s rear hard brake line. too bad it's all rusty. gonna have to coax pops into helping me :laugh: more like I help him! lol. drove it in and out of my storage bin. Just sitting in it and making vrooming noises and rowing through the gears pretending is fun!


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

With the last of my Xmas money, I bought: Replacement taillights, rear 3-point seatbelts out of a Jetta, and a Deluxe Radio out of a MkIII. 

The frame is bent more than I had thought around the tail. The broken light was bending right along with the frame, making it appear to not have moved much at all. I have a solution, but it is so ghetto, I am ashamed to post pictures. (At least it is easily removed in the event that I come across a pile of money and want to fix it properly.) :thumbdown: 

I suspect that Euro market Sciroccos had rear shoulder belts and assumed that the US cars would still have the appropriate mounting points. But, I can't find them. And the guy who sent me the belts "helpfully" retracted the belts all the way. Past the point where they can be re-extended.  

Stereo wires from the MkIII don't match. I can't find the wiring diagram that shows how to cross it over, so I will have to pull out my bentleys and figure one of my own. At least the plugs are compatible, except the antenna. Maybe I will get a fuba? Then again, I looked at the headliner while trying to figure out the seatbelt mounting situation and it is so old, I'm not sure I can pull it out without tearing.  

No big problems, but just enough petty frustrations to lead to a :banghead:


----------



## J82Scirocco (Dec 14, 2010)

Replaced the alternator after 2 month i could finally figure it out. Problem though still not charging up actually ih ad it replaced 3 times at the part store. the first one was stripped. second one was charging when i reved but it wasn't keeping charge and now this one is not charging at all.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Said "Hey, little buddy! I miss you!" to it, as I was sliding the snowthrower back into the garage.
This will be repeated tomorrow evening.... :banghead:

Come on, spring! I miss driving it!


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

Pulled the drain plug on the transaxle and found these little buggers floating around in there.


----------



## colbyh (Jul 18, 2010)

Replaced and cleaned sunroof and seal.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

hillgiant said:


> With the last of my Xmas money, I bought: Replacement taillights,


Replacement tail lights? Is there a place you can buy these, or just from the classifieds?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Nogaro-Green said:


> Pulled the drain plug on the transaxle and found these little buggers floating around in there.


Oh, that is not good! Well now you know why had problems backing up.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Nogaro-Green said:


> Pulled the drain plug on the transaxle and found these little buggers floating around in there.


not good at all sir. i know the feeling tho


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

The mailman brought me a present today:
An Alpine 8026A alarm system.  
System in original box, nothing missing - even has the owners' manual, install diagram, and troubleshooting sheet. Kick ass!


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

ABA Tensioner and alternator in. But so much fail getting to that point.

Tensioner is sitting so snug next to the water neck and cooling hoses off the front of the head that it doesn't rotate freely. If I place it where I want it, it holds tension, but it concerns me.

Crank pulley was hella hard to get in too. Outer pulley for the PS didn't want to come out. Maybe I just need to find a nice underdrive pulley with it deleted already by my next timing belt change comes.

But even with all that it pulls very nicely. I never realized how much dead mass was inside that AC compressor.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Replacement tail lights? Is there a place you can buy these, or just from the classifieds?


Classifieds.


----------



## Cptn Vortex (Nov 25, 2008)

Last week, drove it 500km from Vancouver to Big White for some awesome Skiing, then back. Managed to squeeze some Honda roof racks on, and tied my skiis on tight. 

An excellent drive, was surprisingly good in the snow too. Managed about 10l/100km roundtrip (120-140kmph on average on the freeway). First real long distance test with the Rocco!


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

I let it know it was above the golf vr on the list of things to do


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yep - that's definitely higher than the Golf....  

Me: it's not a terribly cold evening. And, it's supposed to be nice tomorrow thru Friday (and, with rain to rinse the roads off. Yay!) Would like to drive this week. 
Let's go clean up the engine grounds (cold-start issues), maybe run a new ground, and see how she starts!

Wire - check. Ring terminals - check. Tools - check. Pull the grounds off the back of the intake. Clean those, the stud, etc. Unplug/replug coil terminals a couple of times - scrape off the funkies. Reach for wire & stuff, realize have no 5/16" ring terminals - uncheck.  
Put stuff back together - let's see if this helped, right? Battery dead. :banghead:

Pull battery, put into sh!tbox. Will charge at work tomorrow.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

install a new lower core support :thumbup:


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

Wished I still had it.. 









edit...heh, pg 53...how fitting


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*another day,another problem,*

took a picture of my 16v








and began taking it apart


----------



## alscoob (Feb 15, 2011)

Did some polishing & paint correction


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Re-keyed the hatch lock, and tweeked the linkage to compensate for wear.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

H2oWerker said:


> Re-keyed the hatch lock.


Is this the same process as re-keying the door locks? I saw that write-up recently on door handle locks, and my hatch lock needs to be re-keyed as well.

Today, I'm adding more parts from GAP to the pile that need to go into the car still. Proud to say there's a fair amount of stuff sitting on my desk at home.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

kish53a said:


> Wished I still had it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sun Valley plates! When were you in Idaho?


----------



## BIGdaddy1102 (Feb 24, 2008)

i found my donor car for aba swap.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It was nice today - at 7pm, still 43 degrees!
Dropped my freshly-charged battery back in, warmed her up, and went out and beat the frell out of the car for about 25 minutes.  

Gawd, I've missed driving that car.....


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

Sprang a coolant leak in traffic 

Luckily I was half a block from my shop.

Found out why my ABA auto tensioner didn't want to auto tension. I was rubbing on the hose clamp on the water neck to the head Stress cracked itself in half. Salvaged a worm gear style hose clamp fixed the leak and gives enough clearance for the auto tensioner to function properly. Double win!

But wow was that easy to do! Belt off in under a minute, alternator and tensioner out in 15 minutes. Can you tell I really don't miss my V-belts?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

not much. i did get started on my tax return finally. thats kinda scirocco related- should be able to put in a good sized parts order once that comes in.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

I got insurance on it:thumbup: be on the road tomorrow


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

i checked the oil and got her started after a long winter rest :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

Put the suspension on her and put it on the ground for the first time in almost 12 months!


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

I have some parts powder and some purchased new.










the sunroof I've covered in black leather.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Went to start it up for the first time in months. Found out the battery was dead so I put it on the charger. :beer:


----------



## vanagonbob (Sep 5, 2010)

washed it, mounted new tires an ditched the poly trans and torque mount for a oem rubber jobs. I couldn't stand the vibration any more! So much nicer now.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

Winter grime is still there, but the new TRMotorsports are on. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Installed triple gauges


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

(Mostly) installed my alarm yesterday - just need to hook up the starter disable, run a wire to the hatch switch, and connect the alarm to the (already there) aftermarket power locks.
And, I figured out why said power locks didn't work - their power wire was, well, not powered. Fixed that. 

And, how does the car thank me for this? The coolant level sensor dies, leaving me with a nice blinking light the whole way home; and, the right-rear brake caliper starts dragging about 1.5 miles from home.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Moved mine out of the barn, into the field.

Had to make room to work on the Jetta...

Great excuse to take the rocco for a spin!


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

took her for a bath it was freezing here


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought a second one.








here she is all tucked in.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Swapping a seized PL for a 9A with PL head.
All thats left to do is the axles snug the exhaust and fit that &*(^&(&^ PS motor mount bolt.....

I'm tired, I hurt and dont want to play any more....


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Today, I'm adding more parts from GAP to the pile that need to go into the car still. Proud to say there's a fair amount of stuff sitting on my desk at home.


If it all fits on a desk, then your missing something....


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Rocco_julie said:


> If it all fits on a desk, then your missing something....


Ha! It's a pretty big desk.


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

Yesterday I set the dash in place and hooked up a few switches. Today I bolted it all up and it almost looks like a finished interior :thumbup: it was kinda cold, so later I'll hookup the cd player, oil temp gauge, and headlight switch. I left the key in the 'on' position last week, so now I'm charging the battery  oh well. soon i'll put the new vapor barrier in and put the door panel on. 

Do work son! :beer:


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

New Pads and Rotors. We'll see how the PBR Ultimates hold up compared to my old Ferodos. Since Potterman's shut down they're just too bothersome to find.

Replaced Hub and bearing on driver's side, now all bearings are new within 3 months of each other.

Aligned it to dial in "Summer Camber" no more tire rubbing(-1.2 per side) and feels better in the corners, yay! But now the "bearing like" noise that would pop up in hard lefts under acceleration was happening all the time when doing anything but decelerating.

I've been suspecting CV axle, I think the PO did a boot, but the joint has some serious wear. Dialing in almost a full degree of camber angled it to where its "bad" spot is. Ordering up a new CV tomorrow.


----------



## mnem (Sep 14, 2009)

Engaged in a little road-side repair shenanigans. I was driving on some drifted-over roads and managed to break one of the crusty old wires off the fuel pump. Luckily experience has taught me that owning a 'Rocco means keeping wire strippers and dielectric grease handy in the car. :thumbup:


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

Installed a one piece speedometer cable in place of the 3 piece with OX box and installed triple gauges. What fun.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Finally got my wife to redesign my battery box cover!









Installed billet dipstick funnel, Ill never again have to replace the POS plastic oem part.


----------



## vr6barry (Jan 28, 2002)

hit a crater with the left wheel 2 seconds later hit a crater with the right wheel gotta love nj after the snow you yould think the streets got carpet bombed.:banghead:


----------



## vr6barry (Jan 28, 2002)

sick cover ! hey where did you get that dip stick tube.


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

vr6barry said:


> hey where did you get that dip stick tube.


I would also like to know.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Me too!

I like it! Can I have some?


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

vr6barry said:


> sick cover ! hey where did you get that dip stick tube.


Here you go!:beer:
http://www.gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=405&category_id=60


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

I made a fiberglass rain tray. Will get to pics sometime. It tured out well:wave:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Priced out more parts - will be ordering a bunch of stuff soon. Come on, tax return!

Oh, and: finally (a mere 8 months after aquiring her) decided on a name for her! Wilda. It means 'untamed.' :laugh:


----------



## andykane (Jul 8, 2004)

What a weekend...

Friday night, stopped at a traffic light. Waiting. Suddenly the Ram 4x4 in front of me throws it in reverse. I lay on the horn, but he just keeps coming and coming. Crunch, right into my grill. Hitch went right through the VW and the bumper bent a nice boser into my hood. 

Next morning scirocco started running badly, I figured it was ignition related so I checked the coil... perfect, coil wire... perfect, #1 plug wire... 11000000 ohms... uh, that should be like 6000. Check next wire... no measurable continuity. Check #3... ditto, #4, about the same as #1. 

Surely I must be doing something wrong? Anyway, I pull the wires apart. All the wires had continuity, and the distributor plugs were within spec, but the plug ends were just wildly over resistant. So much for going for the $40 plug wire set (2 years ago). 

Need the car running so I can take it to the insurance place to get the estimator to look over it, and to get me the best possible deal I've just washed and polished the car. Looks beautiful, but runs like crap.

Luckily, turns out that after cleaning out the literal chunks of corrosion in the end of the #3 wire I get it running adequately.

Finally, after getting delayed due to "emergency conditions" (we had some snow), UPS gets me my new genuine "super premium" bosch wires and a new cap, rotor and air filter. I put a new oil seal in my distributor, replace the rotor, cap, wires, air filter. Take her for a spin and wow! So much more, much smoother power! It's like a new car. Rev matching downshifts actually work with nice, fast, predictable throttle response. 

Next problem? The squirrel in the blower fan. According to both bentley and the internet this isn't hard to replace on a non-ac car. Wrong! It's probably the hardest thing I've ever had to do on the car, including replacing the inner tie rod ends with the rack on the car. 1.5 hours in I've got the old fan out - I unclipped the two halves and somehow squeezed and pulled and bent them to get them out. Getting the new fan in was the reverse of removal, only much more annoying. 3 hours of bending, cursing and prying later I've got a mostly fully assembled and functional blower motor that doesn't sound like a dying gerbil.

Pretty sure it would have been faster to remove the wiper apparatus, but to do that you need to be able to easily open and close your hood, and thanks to Mr Ram 4x4 my hood doesn't really do that. In fact, it seems to now have a terrible looking bend at the back by the cowl. 

So, finally I have a fast, smooth scirocco with nice quiet hot or cold air! Hopefully next week I'll have a like new hood, grill and cowl. Once that's fixed I'll put my new euro lights in and finally be able to see again.


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Finished pulling the 16v so it can be sent out to get sorted for reinstall. Need to turn the crank, get some undersized bearings (maybe custom) and have a rod match balanced and polished.


----------



## Cptn Vortex (Nov 25, 2008)

Installed my Euro headlights!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

got the Super Scirocco back into the garage, pulled the engine wiring harness out, started installing one that's in a little better shape.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

Fixed my hood release cable, opened the hood for the first time in months.

Removed the radiator fan & shroud to prep for painting, as well as all the headlight surrounds.

Pulled the A/C condenser and threw it in the trash (since it's shot and there isn't an A/C compressor in the car anyway.)

Sat in it and reassured it that I will drive it soon. :heart:


----------



## tboygm97 (Dec 16, 2010)

pressure washed the engine bay. can't stand a dirty engine bay, it's hard to tell where oil leaks are coming from. covered the elec parts of course, like ign. coil, dist cap etc.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Finished putting in the TT race header and put most of it back together. Installed mk4 rear caliper and new pads. So happy to have working ebrake again!!!

Still more to go to be ready for April and hopefully Maxton mile.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

brownhound said:


> Finally got my wife to redesign my battery box cover!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

:wave:

you have a PM


----------



## vr6barry (Jan 28, 2002)

i walk up to my scirocco and said hello scirocco then inserted my key and she replied with a vroom
drove to my diy spot installed new axle seals and a new axle. a week ago i put in a new axle while removing gear oil spilled out the seal was bad and the cap was missing so i took a pice of seat foam and stuffed it between the drive flange pulled it out today it id its job .2 new axle 2 new seals burn out!!!!!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Pulled the seized engine and replaced it with a 10K mile 9A with PL haed.
Had trouble with the PS motor mount bolt that wantedf to piss me off. It did.
I won though!

30 minutes later started to do the start up and timing.
Smooth as silk. After a quick run around the block, the ticking stopped.
Woo hoo!
I can drive to work!
(Damn)

Now to get that motor onto the engine stand to rebuild it. Its another thing I have never done.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*hmmm*

i also pulled the seized engine.and began taking the head off :thumbup:


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

my dad helped me replace the right rear brake line, as well as part of a fuel line hose. Start the car, and a huuuge fuel leak on one of the return lines, which we now have to totally disassemble Also my hazard relay mysteriously disappeared - good thing i have an extra. I can't wait to get it fixed so I can sell it. Hopefully someone with more money to spend and more time and motivation to make it into a great car.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Starting*

First time starting since the end of Christmas.Friggin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Glass is in...*

Glass guy came by and put in my used windshield (we broke the first replacement). Now all that's left is relay the horn so it works (it's a hella air horn...voltage from stock wiring won't spin compressor enough), replace one of the rear license plate bulbs, attach wiper arm and weld up exhaust.

Then it's off for safety inspection, then registration and plates.:wave:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

ordered output shaft bearings and some shims. another step towards rebuilt transaxle.


...only 798 steps to go


----------



## 16v2a2vr6 (Jul 25, 2010)

took out my autotech fuel enrichment box and car runs a hundred times better


----------



## jonnybigbee (Apr 1, 2005)

today i woke up, walked outside, looked at my scirocco and then got into my diesel jetta and went to work. ha.


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Got tires mounted on these bad boys, and last week I put the coilovers on.  Also stud conversions are in the mail.










175/50's on some exim mesh wheels


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

output shaft roller bearings came in the mail today!










with a couple extra goodies

if you ever need transaxle parts or work check this guy out- he's pretty awesome
www.brokevw.com

brian is full of useful transaxle wisdow, and stocks quite a wide selection of rebuild parts


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Friday - I replaced my Thermostat.

My old one was stuck shut. Don't know why. It was a Wahler from 2007.

I replaced it with a new whaler from Advance, filled up the coolant, and now it is well again.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I sat in him and tried to get him to crank over (on what I knew to be marginal battery voltage). He tried:thumbup:, told me he was unimpressed :facepalm:, did not start.  I have other ideas :snowcool:ic:, so the trickle's going now....waiting......waiting.....waiting.......

Here ya go!!!



















:laugh: eace:


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

finished painting my ats cups,
white basecoat with white/silver/ice gold pearl topcoat,
44 ats logos airbrushed,
about 8 hours of masking/unmasking per wheel..
Photos can't capture the pearl effect - under lamps or sunshine it really pops out.


















gonna be wrapping these with some Federal 595 RS R 's


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

tried to start it.


no avail. almost, but no avail.


----------



## Cptn Vortex (Nov 25, 2008)

natetheman77 said:


> Got tires mounted on these bad boys, and last week I put the coilovers on.  Also stud conversions are in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I have very similar wheels, but centers are painted white. Where did you get the center caps??

Mine are Mahle BBS 15x6 ET13 front, 15x7 ET13 rear. Had to use a 5mm spacer up front to clear the calipers.


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

> Wow I have very similar wheels, but centers are painted white. Where did you get the center caps??
> 
> Mine are Mahle BBS 15x6 ET13 front, 15x7 ET13 rear. Had to use a 5mm spacer up front to clear the calipers.


The center caps are E21 center caps from a BMW. But these wheels are 13" with an et of 13 also.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Bought one.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

http://[URL=http://img710.imageshac....imageshack.us/img710/2748/img12142.jpg[/IMG][/URL] put the 50mil on and a quick retune


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

lil_kano said:


> Bought one.


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


:laugh: Tried to last night but Vortex didn't want to play. I'll get pics up. Needs some paint and a little low.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

:beer: for another Scirocco in S. Florida!!!


----------



## Cptn Vortex (Nov 25, 2008)

natetheman77 said:


> The center caps are E21 center caps from a BMW. But these wheels are 13" with an et of 13 also.


Very cool. Are they also Mahle/BBS?


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

> Very cool. Are they also Mahle/BBS?


No they are made by Exim


----------



## kbag (Feb 27, 2011)

I stared at it longingly from the driver's seat of my best friends gorgeous E30.

I'm fixing you tomorrow baby I promise. That's a real promise too not the kind one makes to calm females.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

brownhound said:


> :beer: for another Scirocco in S. Florida!!!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Finally ordered a windshield seal!!! thanks vintage rubber
Now I just need to fix that whole motor decided it wanted to spit a rod issue, along with a new clutch and exhaust. Got a bit before shes drivable again 
Good thing Im at tech school for another 3 months


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Drove mine on the twisty mountain roads of coastal Oregon. :thumbup:

Man, that was way better than therapy!


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

Today i got my exhaust done. Before i put it on i managed to shoot about a 3 foot flame and scare the hell out of my friend :laugh:


----------



## TheCrystalSkull (Aug 9, 2004)

Grabbed tools out of it to work on my GTi.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Kicked it as I walked past it this morning.
Can't get the damn CIS right.


----------



## Cptn Vortex (Nov 25, 2008)

Just picked up a set of Autotech 16v Cams.... cant wait to get them installed!


----------



## kbag (Feb 27, 2011)

Finally, got both brake lines thanks to O'Reilly's and a local junkyard. Just need to finish wiggling the steel line in to place.

Breaks over. Time smash my face into the sway bar again. YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## vanagonbob (Sep 5, 2010)

Installed a exhaust cam on the intake side. Runs about the same, maybe if I squint a bit it will seem faster.


----------



## Mk1lover (Jan 6, 2008)

Today i instaled my custom made strut bar and a fuse/relay block for my euro head lights.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

That bar looks great!
:thumbup:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Went for a drive. Stopped and talked to some friends.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Found some center caps for omni rims.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

A lil somthin for the YUM factor on the ever so long sciRATco build


----------



## Cptn Vortex (Nov 25, 2008)

Actually installed the Autotech Cams, realised I had a Euro intake cam already (will be for sale soon...)

Was running real low on torque, so decided to take another look at timing...was out by a few teeth!! Got it going good now, but it doesnt feel much different than the stock euro setup... Oh well!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Cut some holes in a perfectly good door.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Brycejoseph said:


> That bar looks great!
> :thumbup:


It sure does. Now replace your strut bearings. :wave:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Mk1lover said:


> Today i instaled my custom made strut bar and a fuse/relay block for my euro head lights.


Do you have any details on the design? It really looks terrific! Does it work?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

got new wheels


----------



## Varnish (Mar 13, 2011)

Put about 30 miles on my new-to-me '87 16v Friday to run the gas down and then pulled the tank out Saturday/Sunday to confirm the leak - seems to be the pinch point along the side. No vw dealer in town and was told over the phone by vw the tank recall had been performed back in '92. Amazing how well things came apart and the general shape of things considering its spent its whole life outside here in Alaska - 1 owner & 86k miles. Gonna be a few weeks until the replacement tank gets here so I'll just have to keep myself occupied with other items on the to-do list.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I threw stuff in mine, so I could make room in my garage for it. Currently, setting in my driveway with a car cover.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*progress*

ditched the back seats today  
and picked up 2 BBS wheels off a friend.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

lined up a part time job for scirocco funds:thumbup: (and some necessary festifunding= the job is 2hrs away im sure the fes will be needing some parts after a bit of that, and of course "more low") 

i may make cincy after all...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

woody16v said:


> lined up a part time job for scirocco funds:thumbup: (and some necessary festifunding= the job is 2hrs away im sure the fes will be needing some parts after a bit of that, and of course "more low")
> 
> i may make cincy after all...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

getting my Scirocco ready to drive to Ohio today  

going to Ohio to visit family and friends this weekend


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

*did some painting*

Ok so my lower rockers looked hideous and were rock chipped to death.... solution? sand the crap out of them, grind surface rust and then painted with semi gloss black undercoat paint... still need a bit of touchup from masking but i think it looks a ton better already... luckily after sanding i did not find that the rockers were swiss cheesed with rust. 
before shots 
















back when i got the car it was so oxidized it was pink!!! 








after shots


----------



## vanagonbob (Sep 5, 2010)

adjusted timing & DPR. New exhaust cam mod has MORE pull now!  ( I think the DPR was a little fat at 3ma...5 seems much better.)


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

I think u should paint the fender arches too. The square stop just kinda looks funny but just my opinion 

I ordered some random parts for her that i didnt need but were NOS lol i love new old stock haha


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Meltkamp said:


> I think u should paint the fender arches too. The square stop just kinda looks funny but just my opinion
> 
> I ordered some random parts for her that i didnt need but were NOS lol i love new old stock haha


 
:thumbup: i concur. kindof a semi-euro look. 'twould be mighty sexy methinks


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

Began the tear down for paint.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Got my oil line block-off plugs for the Lysholm today from BBM. Tomorrow the charger will be self contained, as long as GM has the oil I need in stock.


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

n2orocco said:


> Began the tear down for paint.


 tearin' down... what color?!?


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

Ripped out the A/C crap, except for the compressor bracket. Need to get my hands on/fabricate an alternator bracket so I can ditch it all.


----------



## Social_Joe (Feb 26, 2010)

Last night: Polished and installed amber Euro-Turns and ordered a Kamei Eyebrow/grill-spoiler. Waiting on motor mounts to show up soon.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today, I dropped my Scirocco off for the welding of new metal into and repair of the rocker panel on the driver's side.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome Timob! I really need to get the 76 running so it can receive the same treatment


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

VWHACK said:


> tearin' down... what color?!?


 LA90E, Going back to to the color of my old one.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Tried to start mine again. pulled the fuel filter, tried to crank it, no fuel from the pump. 


What relay is the fuel pump relay? my scirocco bentley only goes up to 77, and this is an 87 16v


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Fuel pump relay is second from the left, top row of fuse box. :thumbup:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Fuel pump relay is second from the left, top row of fuse box. :thumbup:


 I found this thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3989343-Scirocco-16v-Fuel-pump-relay-location 

hopefully its just the relay, because the car sputters when you spray starter fluid in it. it sat for 5 years, and has 100k on the clock


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

yeayeayea said:


> I found this thread
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3989343-Scirocco-16v-Fuel-pump-relay-location
> 
> hopefully its just the relay, because the car sputters when you spray starter fluid in it. it sat for 5 years, and has 100k on the clock


 Pics? 

And by second from the left I meant second position. The first spot is empty, so it's the first actual relay.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Pics?
> 
> And by second from the left I meant second position. The first spot is empty, so it's the first actual relay.


 I popped the cover off the relay and there is a resistor that bridges the signal terminals of the relay, that resistor was broken off from one lead. if i close the relay with my finger the pump turns on, but its making some wierd noises. 

ill take a pic, but for now this is the only one i have


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

On the Mk2 - Grinding... Cutting. More grinding and cutting. Some welding. 

Tomorrow, likely more of the same. And maybe getting a quote or two for a windshield. 

It's starting to feel like spring up here in the Great White North. Is it June yet?


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

tuesday - cleaned up all four corners/arches/valence areas of their winters worth of muck/salt/grime on the scala and the gtl - autoglym degreasant/cleaner the way forward. 

wednesday - fitted new dealer supplied radiator to the scala. 


i love spring cleaning.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Well technically what I did yesterday was get the car registered and tagged. 

Today I got the front end aligned and then drove it for about 30 miles. First major mileage in 16+ years :thumbup: 

Need to get new used exhaust installed and figure out issue with 5th gear - I imagine it is the linkage adjustment. All other gears work great. 

Woo hoo!


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

I dug my rocco out and DROVE it...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

+1 Drove it to work this afternoon, windows down and Led Zeppelin's _In My Dying Time_ disturbing the other drivers!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

bigtavo said:


> +1 Drove it to work this afternoon, windows down and Led Zeppelin's _In My Dying Time_ disturbing the other drivers!


 
WOW I DID THAT LIKE 25 YEARS AGO!!! 

[video]http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p=led%20zeppelin%20in%20my%20time%20of%20dyin g&tnr=21&vid=634423280479&l=679&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fvideos%2Fthumb nail.aspx%3Fq%3D634423280479%26id%3D5bc6682495ec86 00f30829a2b49afc02%26bid%3D1g%252fSFh73NWdDrw%26bn %3DThumb%26url%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fvids.myspace.c om%252findex.cfm%253ffuseaction%253dvids.individua l%2526videoid%253d13967960&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fvids.myspace.com%2Findex.cfm%3Ff useaction%3Dvids.individual%26amp%3Bvideoid%3D1396 7960&sigr=12h18m3b3&newfp=1&tit=Led+Zeppelin+-+In+my+Time+of+Dying[/video] 

Now that I think about it I did that back in 1979 when I had an 8 track player.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

I didn't do anything to mine . Still waiting on my gawd damm obscure fuel fittings :banghead:.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Doug T said:


> WOW I DID THAT LIKE 25 YEARS AGO!!!
> 
> [video]http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p=led%20zeppelin%20in%20my%20time%20of%20dyin g&tnr=21&vid=634423280479&l=679&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fvideos%2Fthumb nail.aspx%3Fq%3D634423280479%26id%3D5bc6682495ec86 00f30829a2b49afc02%26bid%3D1g%252fSFh73NWdDrw%26bn %3DThumb%26url%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fvids.myspace.c om%252findex.cfm%253ffuseaction%253dvids.individua l%2526videoid%253d13967960&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fvids.myspace.com%2Findex.cfm%3Ff useaction%3Dvids.individual%26amp%3Bvideoid%3D1396 7960&sigr=12h18m3b3&newfp=1&tit=Led+Zeppelin+-+In+my+Time+of+Dying[/video]
> 
> Now that I think about it I did that back in 1979 when I had an 8 track player.


 I was a year away from my license in 1979.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I was 8. :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

That was 7 years before I was born...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Drove it today! It was great! Also got my new parcel shelf carpet glued in place and the D/S side shelf carpeting glued in place. Will do the P/S tomorrow.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Nataku said:


> Drove it today! It was great! Also got my new parcel shelf carpet glued in place and the D/S side shelf carpeting glued in place. Will do the P/S tomorrow.


 You copied me! ... well maybe lol. 

Today I took mine out of winter hibernation as well. After sitting for nearly 3 months undriven I just charged the battery back up, checked all the fluids... and then took it on a long 2 hour highway drive. 

She didnt complain one bit, drove as awesome as it did when I parked it for the winter :thumbup::heart:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I was 8. :laugh:


 I was 6. But what I did today was buy it some 93% zinc paint. I couldn't find it in the gallon size, so I had to make due with the large spray rustoleum can. Rust prevention/reformation FTMFW!!!!


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

Just pulled the dash, steering column, heater core etc... Have crack free dash ready to go in..once I replace the heater core..and all the light bulbs in the cluster....then I can swap in the nicer seats I've got too..


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

Just put the motor back together after an $850 dollar engine rebuild...waiting for the money tree to blossom again at the end of the month so I can afford the TT baffled oil pan so I dont lose another motor due to oil starvation in hard (long sweeping) cornering at watkins glen track days! 

"Shhhhh you hear that?? That knocking....it sounds like.....a rod bearing! (signals "pit in") :banghead:


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

installed this


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Replaced the coil and clutch cable (stolen to fix the 88) and went for a first of the year drive. 
Ohhh good god I love that car  
Still trying to fix the cold start issues and the (sometime) lean chug. 

The 88's going to get a new(er) high speed starter and then Jill can drive that while the Cabby's in for work....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Been working on the black 16v today, the accumulator has been changed, that was fun, finally able to mount a replacement muffler, 1 3/4" ID, apparently at some time during its life someone replaced the exhaust with an 8v exhaust, there is no love. 
On my way to pick up some muffler clamps and a piece of tail pipe to finish that off, then on to the front to replace the motor mounts and the shift linkage parts.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I drove it


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

tmechanic said:


> and a piece of tail pipe


 OMG. Mike with dead hookers, chris with his midgets.... 
Now you...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I usually hold out for hookers & blow, but I'm getting old and the Dr. says I need to cut down on the stress.


----------



## vanagonbob (Sep 5, 2010)

Lowered a bit for spring. Removed front splash liners and turned it down about an inch. Should have turned it down a little more, not rubbing yet.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

found some snowflakes for pretty crazy cheap a couple weeks ago. been half saving/ half waiting the guy out. they're not perfect, but they do match (unlike the current wheels) and would be great with some love. 


they still need tires, paint, reconditioning, etc. 




...i just got paid too.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

88VW16v said:


> Just put the motor back together after an $850 dollar engine rebuild...waiting for the money tree to blossom again at the end of the month so I can afford the TT baffled oil pan so I dont lose another motor due to oil starvation in hard (long sweeping) cornering at watkins glen track days!
> 
> "Shhhhh you hear that?? That knocking....it sounds like.....a rod bearing! (signals "pit in") :banghead:


 I would love to turn some Laps there. Was this open lapping day you were at?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> On the Mk2 - Grinding... Cutting. More grinding and cutting. Some welding.
> 
> Tomorrow, likely more of the same. And maybe getting a quote or two for a windshield.
> 
> It's starting to feel like spring up here in the Great White North. Is it June yet?


 That sure sounds like an extensive alternator swap! :laugh:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Checked timing, it was one tooth off. I gave it the ol bolt between the belt and the cam gear to get it to jump a tooth the right direction. 

Found out that the only thing my scirocco needed to run was for me to hook up the ground wires that bolt to the back of the intake manifold. it was quite the revelation when I discovered they were all unhooked. Fired right up on 3 cylinders, #1 plug wire was pulled to check for spark. Once that was hooked back up it ran like a top. 

unhooked the fuel line from the fuel filter, and pumped the tank empty and emptied the fuel filter. I refilled the filter with seafoam and then put a half bottle of seafoam into a half gallon of gas and ran it for a little while. water pumps making some terrible noises and the pulleys wobbling, so thats next to be replaced.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Took advantage of semi-decent temps today: 
- charged battery. 
- pulled right-rear wheel, verified that hung brake is, in fact, the brake caliper. 
- finished my alarm wiring (connected starter-disable wire to existing relay, and hid the hell out of that wire; fixed loose wire for alarm LED; and connected alarm to (aftermarket) power lock relays. 
- took center console out, rewired existing floor lights (which the PO had wired to the dash lights :screwy: - very, very annoying at night!) to the interior lights. Now, they come on when door is open or alarm activates interior lights. Much better.  
- function-checked alarm; all now good. Alarm is now _fully_ functional, and I have remote power locks!  
- put dash back together. Check it all one more time; door-unlock relay craps out. :banghead: 
- went to take a look at the inoperative rear washer pump, and found - very quickly - why it didn't work: there's no pump there.  The hose is stuck into the rear tank, where the pump would go. #adds to needed parts list 

Oh! Someone bought my old teardrop wheels today, too! Add that $300 to what I already had from a couple of computer jobs, and I have $$ for brake calipers _and _engine parts! Woot!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I swapped a good battery in, started it for the first time this year, and found the source of my coolant leak. The radiator tank is leaking at the top where the mounting bracket slides in. 

Fortunately, I have the good radiator out of the black car still, so it isn't going to cost me anything to fix it.


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Adjusted my coils and got my ride height just about correct. Also put in an optima battery and some new battery cables. Also got the new wheels and tires mounted up


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

New Temp sensor 
New Plugs 
New rotor and Distributor Cap 

Hopefully this fixes my starting issues. Fingered crossed .. will try it in the morning.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Not done today, but the last two days before work: dropped her on the ground.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm leaking a little gas just a drip at a time, no gusher. it would seem that the plastic hose coming out of the accumulator isn't sealing well, any ideas on how to get this to seal up better?


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Went out on Saturday to check on the Scirocco (and my Honda) and the darn thing started right up after sitting since late October. I was truly shocked, the Honda needed a jump, but the VW turned over and held idle without issue. 

Hopefully the weather will get warmer soon, I need to go for a spin!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I pulled the leaking radiator out of my silver car today, and determined that the water pump is the source of the "bearing going bad" noise.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Cleaned the tires:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Granitethewolf said:


> You copied me! ... well maybe lol.
> 
> Today I took mine out of winter hibernation as well. After sitting for nearly 3 months undriven I just charged the battery back up, checked all the fluids... and then took it on a long 2 hour highway drive.
> 
> She didnt complain one bit, drove as awesome as it did when I parked it for the winter :thumbup::heart:


 :thumbup: 

I usually start mine up once every couple weeks during the winter. It was great to take her out for a spin though. We're getting more snow now, glad I got her out when I did!


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Drove it out to rescue my son's MK2 Jetta after he broke an alternator belt last night. I then came home and installed some new to me junkyard finds. A driver's side front fender and front bumper: 

Before: 










After: 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










This fender is straight and the front bumper skin actually stays on the support. Having multiple VWs from different generations allows me to try different parts out on different cars. I thought I bought some MKIV GTI monster mats for another car that had the red GTI logo and since they weren't what I wanted when they arrived, I put them in the Rocco to see how they fit. I decided to keep them since they fir pretty well. I just need to pull the carpet to install the posts to keep them from moving around:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Ordered some stuff from Parts4vws  

Corrado G60 O2 sensor 
Expansion tank and cap 
Oil cap


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

Friday evening, I put two car seats (w/ kids) in the back seat and the wife in the front passenger seat. Most people I have had in the car at one time. Thankfully the drive was not far, I had to skootch the driver seat up so far that I have a bruise on my shin from the center console. I drove with a knee on each side of the steering wheel. 

Nice to know it is doable, but I do not look forward to doing it again. 

I imagine it will be easier once the girls have outgrown the car seats.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yah, a 'rocco isn't meant as a family hauler. The back seat, that's for show.  

My day: 
- Order some parts - MkIV rear caliper kit, and windshield washer nozzles, from GAP; rear washer pump (along with a blower motor for the kid's iX - frell, those are spendy!) from AutohausAZ. 
- Track down and get two 5-pin relays. You wouldn't think this would be hard, right? Three stores, each going bin boxes behind the counter. 45 minutes later, I have two relays. 
- Pull left under-dash panel (again!), replace both power lock relays. Yay! Doors again lock _and unlock_ with the alarm!  Put dash back together.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Installed the USRT smart shift :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Ooohhhh... jealous! 
So, how do you like it?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

NEw timing belt, tensioner, waterpump, and accessory belts. 

drove it for the first time since Ive owned it. It has been sitting since 2005. 

It looked something like this


----------



## CMA87-16V (Mar 31, 2011)

:wave: Hello awesome new-to-me forum!

Picked up my uncle's 87 scirocco last week, looks awesome - black with the horizontal red stripes. Runs great but having issues with smog (I still love you, California) - but then it has sat for the last two years with only sporadic use. Seafoamed the cylinders today to great result, really felt the difference in performance as soon as I drove it. Gonna run it a few more days then change the oil, oil filter & fuel filter.

Got it parked right next to the shop so it'll be nice and cold tomorrow to drop the exhaust and have a look at the 02 sensor & cat - fingers crossed


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

Discovered some spliced wiring in my fusebox:










I've got some work ahead of me to figure this out.


----------



## laminaytrap (Oct 31, 2009)

*Brought it Back*

I decided it was about time for the scirocco to make a comeback. So i drove 2 hours to get it and then drove 2 hours back, good thing i have nice friends.

Today will be coils install, new bushings, new bolt, and everything else in the area. Then "fix" the exhaust, mount my CB antenna and get ready for some summer cruising.

BTW, needed a boost, but it ran like a champ all the way back, still needs a knock box though, it still knocks at high load, i guess that's what you get when you run 10.1/1 compression on a 2.0


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

laminaytrap said:


> BTW, needed a boost, but it ran like a champ all the way back, still needs a knock box though, it still knocks at high load, i guess that's what you get when you run 10.1/1 compression *and your timing is too advanced*.


ftfy.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

cuppie said:


> Ooohhhh... jealous!
> So, how do you like it?



Well the car isn't on the road yet, but from a dry shifting stand point...it's awesome!


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

Well since I didnt post up yesterday, stripped out the CIS and wiring harness for it. Today ordered the FPR, fuel pump, primer, paint, and made calls to source some steelies for her to sit on while I spray. :beer:


----------



## Varnish (Mar 13, 2011)

Got the new fuel tank in por15. Received new shocks all around too. Hope to have it back on the road after this weekend.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

The brown sleigh brought me some shiny parts from GAP today!









Should get these done this weekend. Misses driving Wilda!


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

fixed my bumper brackets
before








after!









pounded out a dent, sanded and primed front of car

dent (after pounding)
















i like pictures 

















started taking trim off  revealed some "new" paint which is always fun!









saw a rainbow


----------



## mnem (Sep 14, 2009)

Put on a new alternator belt and hopefully got it tensioned properly. It was a bit of fun since the standard length belt wouldn't fit due to a non-standard diameter water-pump pulley installed by the previous owner. I might have to change that yet, but we'll see. For now its on there and not slipping, but I'm keeping my eye on it.

Also figured out that my fuel pump has a slow leak somewhere under the acoustic insulation so I'll have to add that to my list of things to deal with.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

The list seems to never end - you should know that by now.  If I can get Wilda down to "0 things broken", I'll be happy - and, waiting for something to tick that back up. 

Rest of my 'rocco day: Got home, put her up on stands. Tore down the brakes, painted the rotors, carriers, and front calipers; and got the rear calipers bolted down:










Ooh, shiny new MkIV calipers.....











Tomorrow (so long as I can get up early enough to be out of the shop at a decent time - need to work on kid's car some more), I'll put the front brakes back together, and finish up on the rears & bleed them. 

Wants to drive her again!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

well I got my scirocco a garage  I moved and now have covered parking for the rocco.. just in time for summer. :sly:


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Took my front sway bar clamps, both upper strut braces to the powder coater!!

Should have them back in a week and be ready to mount it all


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

well this is really two days but. 

Ordered up new primer for the car 
Bought a gallon of Tornado red.
Got a machined flange made for my carb project
Got the R1 carbs
Dismantled an entire scirocco with a buddy just so I could score the new radiator and Complete sunroof assembly
Ordered new HVLP guns since my siphon style sprayer doesnt have replacement tips available
Wrinkle coated my valve cover
Watched said wrinkle come off when I accidentally hit it with engine degreaser and a power washer :banghead:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Installed coils two weekends ago :thumbup::thumbup:, but now...

Having it towed to a friends house for two new axles. One decided to give out while doing a U-turn. :banghead:

Then hopefully I can sort out my idling issues. :banghead:

-Cleaned CIS
-New O2 Sensor
-Changing spark plugs
-New Distributor cap
-New rotor
-New vac lines (hopefully)

-I need to prob adjust my A/F too. opcorn:

Oh and found that I need:

-New front motor mount (current one so far gone it doesn't sit it hole. All new mounts here already)
-Bracket for driver side front sway bar to control arm is missing.
-Will prob need new control arm bushings too.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Finished up putting the brakes together, took her out for a drive.  

Installed rear washer pump (it works!), replaced clogged windshield-wash nozzles.

Updated sig to new "things broken" count.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

ordered more trans parts! the "on hand" list is going to be longer than the "need to get" list pretty soon. getting down to the last couple of bearings. then synchros, one-time use bolts, clips and gaskets should round out the 020 parts list. once i get the chance to bead blast the case- assembly will begin.

speaking of bead blasting, while im at it i'll blast the snowflakes i picked up last week:thumbup:









one is kinda bent on the inside, little curbage, some chips in the clearcoat- but better that i was expecting. esp for the $60 i paid for them. :thumbup: to be stripped, cleaned up, smoothed out and painted. they just might be finished before the car is considering they mostly just need time, and not so much money.


----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

scraped off some crappy purple tint that the PO had put on :screwy:

aaaand ordered motor mounts, timing belt, tensioner, water pump, a rear hatch lock seal, a key, valve cover gasket, intake manifold gasket, aaand some throttle body adjustment screw O-rings :beer:

ive had her for a month and shes getting less crappy by the day :beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Grinding.









And sanding.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I changed the water pump in the silver car today.


----------



## fundmc (Feb 5, 2010)

changed the fuel filter and the trans fluid. then i drove it


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

I've done nothing except sit here and wait for much needed parts to arrive


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Extracted the alternator from my green car (which is probably fine, but I'll get it tested). The belt needs an upgrade though. Some disassembly required.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Parked it. Hooked a relatively hard left onto the freeway today and it felt funny. Got home to see I snapped 2 lug bolts on the pass side front. No time to deal with it until Friday, so for the first time since I have owned it (the 2 day motor swap doesn't count, I planned that) my car is not drivable. 

...guess I shouldn't have ripped that smokey burn-out yesterday in front of the DKP gtg at Nick's. :laugh:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

veetarded said:


> Parked it. Hooked a relatively hard left onto the freeway today and it felt funny. Got home to see I snapped 2 lug bolts on the pass side front. No time to deal with it until Friday, so for the first time since I have owned it (the 2 day motor swap doesn't count, I planned that) my car is not drivable.
> 
> ...guess I shouldn't have ripped that smokey burn-out yesterday in front of the DKP gtg at Nick's. :laugh:


meh siht happens bro

i ordered new wheels for wretched today(not near as fancy as your though)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Tonight:
- Washed her.
- Made a flexy cap for my brake bleeder (AST reservior cap, a couple of 1/4" MPT-to-3/8" hose barbs, an FIP-thread tool coupling, and a few inches of fuel hose I had) - yay, I can power-bleed my brakes without pulling the tower brace now!  
(if anyone wants, I'll take and post a pic of my new 'special tool.')
- Re-bled the rear brakes, and tweaked the cable brackets on the MkIV calipers. Brakes are firm again, and the handbrake pulls more than one click. Sweet. 
- Jammed to some Social Distortion (Live at the Roxy) on the drive home.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

got another shipment of bearings. this time with some circlips and a plastic diff bearing/slop remover thing. nearly possitive i only have 2 more bearings to source. 


move some stuff and found a bunch of bolts i had been keeping an eye out for, hopefully thats a few less ill be running around like a madman trying to locate when i put this engine/trans back in the car. 

since the weather was so nice, i washed the fes, an' polished her up with some more cleaner wax. also ordered some nice smooth tail lights to replace the ones i have now- one of which has a rather large hole in it- that allows water into the hatch, and makes the car all smelly and whatnot. (thinking about getting some smoked lamin-x for them. i like the smoked look but painting them could easily cause way more hassle than im prepared to deal with)- but thats for another time

late last week i found my steering rack to have a really worn out bushing, and that i need several bills worth of suspension/steering components in order to make the car go straight without so much effort, so some scirocco stuff will be delayed in the name of safety :banghead:


----------



## mnem (Sep 14, 2009)

Cursed and swore as I waited in the rain for a cab to work. I'm guessing my leaky fuel pump died, but I'll have to check things over in the morning before I know for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

A friend dropped off a big foam wing for it today.


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

got it back from the guy who was buying it from me but stopped making payments so I towed it to my girlfriends dads house
found out he destroyed the driver side control arm and broke the turn signal lens
pretty pissed but whatever, I have my baby back
planning on doing a full resto from the ground up starting with stripping all the carpeting and redoing it
maybe get a new dash if i can find one in vancouver, canada :banghead:
or just a dash cover
then planning an engine rebuild and converting it to digifant(maybe)
have an aftermarket cam and headers for it which is why i'm not going to swap in a 16v


----------



## 16vSciroccoFrank (Jan 18, 2011)

I got my Harmonic Ba lancer and Threw out my hole exhaust header and back and replacing it with a brand new Borla one


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Waiting on some parts from TT & brown santa to be delivered today so......, I guess I'll finish the fuel accumulator bypass & who knows what else


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Parked it. Hooked a relatively hard left onto the freeway today and it felt funny. Got home to see I snapped 2 lug bolts on the pass side front. No time to deal with it until Friday, so for the first time since I have owned it (the 2 day motor swap doesn't count, I planned that) my car is not drivable.
> 
> ...guess I shouldn't have ripped that smokey burn-out yesterday in front of the DKP gtg at Nick's. :laugh:


It sounds like you got some poor quality lug bolts. I have seen some pretty crappy lug bolts fail lately (on other folks cars). You should be able to put the hammer down and not snap bolts. I never had an issue with my H&R wheel studs.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug T said:


> It sounds like you got some poor quality lug bolts. I have seen some pretty crappy lug bolts fail lately (on other folks cars). You should be able to put the hammer down and not snap bolts. I never had an issue with my H&R wheel studs.


A while back the driver's side lugs loosened and I re-tightened them with loctite; when I mentioned it to B-rad he said that the wheels are actually conical instead of ball-seat so that may have something to do with it but I'm not sure. It is getting handled this morning after I take a shower and I will be replacing all of the lugs with cone-seat ones just cuz I happen to have them, and I'm gonna loctite all of them as well.

It will be nice to have the car back, I've been driving a mid-90's Taurus wagon since Monday and I miss the Scirocco terribly. :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

cuppie said:


> Updated sig to new "things broken" count.


So... where'cha get the idea for that sig, huh?


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

veetarded said:


> lugs .... with loctite


Studs with loctite?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> So... where'cha get the idea for that sig, huh?


 Eh, somewhere around here.  
I know I've seen it used by several people here. But, most of those have been at "7" for as long as I can remember (do people not fix the broken stuff? :laugh: ) I, at least, am changing mine as the car changes.


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

slid the car out of the garage to let me clear my head of all the damn paint fumes and scrub up the floor before I go at it for another round of paint!


----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

put in a timing belt and cranked her up. sounded like i supercharged it because i overtightened the new tensioner pulley. but all fixed and all good!:beer: 

also took mental notes on why i want to delete the ac and power steering. those two make so much clutter in the bay its rediculus!


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

put the lower brace on [URL=http://img801.imageshack.us/i/.../img801/329/20756910150159967158411.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

used mine to shame and spank my best friend in his newly purchased mkII golf gti everal times in a row after he swore he was faster than the rocco. so i did that , washed it and pulled it back in the garage:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Mmmmm, veggies!*

I have been authorized to post these pictures, and if you can figure out what' going on, you're doing better than we are! Anyway, this proves he's well committed to this alternator swap. 



















Hmmmm......


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Going to put antifreeze in it and do some painting. If all goes well may burn down some snow tires.........


(_above_) And there apears to be a lack of fire wall in that rocco?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I have been authorized to post these pictures, and if you can figure out what' going on, you're doing better than we are! Anyway, this proves he's well committed to this alternator swap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you guys work on your alternator swaps / cam swaps etc. I bet I have a good idea on what's going on here but will keep my mouth shut in public for now.

As for my progress, I've been going through CIS on Clementine in order to solve some hot start / high idle issues. So far I've found a large vacuum leak and a suspected faulty frequency valve. Had to wait on some repairs to "cure" overnight, so we'll see how things go today.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I know how you guys work on your alternator swaps / cam swaps etc. I bet I have a good idea on what's going on here but will keep my mouth shut in public for now.
> 
> As for my progress, I've been going through CIS on Clementine in order to solve some hot start / high idle issues. So far I've found a large vacuum leak and a suspected faulty frequency valve. Had to wait on some repairs to "cure" overnight, so we'll see how things go today.


Well, MY swap is a regular old alternator upgrade.For real. NOT extensive. Though I may put in a longer bolt = more boost = more danger of extensive swaps before too long. But for now, mine will stay safely mobile. Carrots? And for that matter Inga? Well, they are Drew's cars - they expect this nonsense on a regular basis. It's how he changes the oil for the season I think. There was also fire, but since I can't burn stuff AND handle a camera, it will go without proof on these forums. Today will include Scirocco IV upgrades, woohoo!!!!!


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*drag car*

towed my 84 rocco drag car out of storage and back to my house now that i have a place to work on it. Oh, and did i mention i live exactly 3 miles from a 1/4 mile drag strip. tommorow i am picking up a 85 rocco 8v that was my stepsons but he did something to it and is not running right and now it is mine for $200, my new project.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Starting disassembling my Slegato passenger seat, so I can use it to cover my driver's seat.
Had a little "helper" today:


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

Finished up the final coat of paint on the old girl


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

Today:

• Deleted the vacuum reservoir
• Deleted the charcoal canister
• Updated the valve cover gasket to the single-piece rubber setup
• Added an oil control plate thing (in the head, to keep the PCV from being über-oily)
• Installed a partially painted, partially polished G60 valve cover
• Installed new Mercedes 190E injectors
• Reinstalled my airbox & fuel dizzy after cleaning them up
• Replaced my fuel pump tray, courtesy of Chris16vRocco
• Replaced my fuel filter
• Drank the better part of one of these:










• Contracted a wicked case of the hiccups.


Tomorrow:

• Finish reinstalling the fuel system
• Plug vacuum leaks
• Secure throttle cable
• Finish running new fuel lines
• Refuel & fire it up 
• Acquire more Spaten


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I changed the right rear wheel bearings. Much quieter now. No more howling noises drowning out the glorious Borla.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

Manual steering rack in today.

Lesson learned, be a Pack Rat

New Rack boots, one was wrong completely, reused "pretty much good" old boot.

Steering feels very good, now I just need a smaller diameter steering wheel to compensate for the wider steering ratio.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Neckromacr said:


> Manual steering rack in today.


Fun job with the motor in. 


Yesterday I pulled the trigger on the hub job. Got home from little league at 11:30 and test drove it at 4:30. Wish the press was here instead of at my dad's, but whatever it's done.

Tomorrow I need to pick up a proper cotter pin to replace the paper clip on the tie rod end.  :laugh:


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

I took mine out of storage today. had to drive it home on a muddy assed road and 45 minutes through the rain. it is absolutely disgusting. 

but its home


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Installed a starter bypass relay in the 16V. Now I can start the car from the engine bay by plugging in a push button switch into my connector.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Ended up driving my 80 MK1 to a park after all to see some classic watercolled VWs.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Fiinished up removing the need cloth from the Slegato's donor seat. Next step, when there's time, will be to recover the back and the left bolster in my driver's seat.


----------



## 16v2a2vr6 (Jul 25, 2010)

my vr broke so now back in the scirocco the only car that never left me on the side of the road:laugh:


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Finished painting the hatch. Satin moss green rattle can and satin black to mimic the vinyl. I reassembled it and then drove it all over town. 



















Slowly but surely I'll get it back to one color again.


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

Worked on setting up the fuel pump and FPR. Deleted my AC setup. And moved my alternator lower and out of the way of my carbs

Edit for picture sans the carbs.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Fun job with the motor in.


Not as bad when you have access to a proper lift, but still took awhile.

Then the next day my Heater core hose from the side of the head decided to commit suicide.Mad props to the Pepboys I broke down next to for actually having the proper hose though.



> Tomorrow I need to pick up a proper cotter pin to replace the paper clip on the tie rod end.  :laugh:


Why? :laugh:


----------



## tklies (Apr 5, 2007)

Worked on deleting my turbo installed from the previous owner.


----------



## CMA87-16V (Mar 31, 2011)

Oil change, along with oil & fuel filters. Had a helluva time getting the oil filter off as we didn't have a filter wrench that would fit it, but got it done in the end.

One of the guys at the auto shop was looking at the car kinda funny, but after he took it for a quick spin he was totally sold and thinking of searching for one over the summer


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

tklies said:


> Worked on deleting my turbo installed from the previous owner.


what are you doing with the leftovers?


----------



## Varnish (Mar 13, 2011)

Drove it!

Also found it was the fuse rather than bulb issues preventing my left side parking/tail lights not to work - just had to take it out and re-seat it.


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

~drove it for the first time in years from sitting!
~Fixed the windows (up and down smoothly)
~lost the sunroof at 60mph, then had fun jogging to recover it
~drove it all over town some moawr
~fixed the brake light switch
~installed the sick 16v taillights (well, one... then the other one to go)
~installed it a new gauge bezel 
~ etc, etc... all much fun.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

I recovered my door cards again, replaced my passenger side power window regulator so they are both fast now, and then replaced my distributor. I Might have figured out why my cars been running like crap.

:beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

CMA87-16V said:


> One of the guys at the auto shop was looking at the car kinda funny, but after he took it for a quick spin he was totally sold and thinking of searching for one over the summer


 Yeah, they do look kinda wierd..... but, driving a 'rocco 16v can make someone want one real quick.  

Me: went in with flashlight, meter, and manual to figure out why the horn just stopped working.
Seems I got me some mystery corrosion at the horn relay (yet, everything around it is just fine. Wierd....) A little scrapy-scrapy on the relay pins, and R&I'ing it a few times, and it works again.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cuppie said:


> Yeah, they do look kinda wierd..... but, driving a 'rocco 16v can make someone want one real quick.
> 
> Me: went in with flashlight, meter, and manual to figure out why the horn just stopped working.
> Seems I got me some mystery corrosion at the horn relay (yet, everything around it is just fine. Wierd....) A little scrapy-scrapy on the relay pins, and R&I'ing it a few times, and it works again.



thats pretty much how i got mine. except i always thought they look pretty good



i actually did acomplish something rocco related. painted my engine mount, and continued to clean up one of the caliper brackets. also have been cleaning and de-rusting the flywheel, and consolidating engine/trans hardware so ill only have to dig throu one big box for missing bolts instead of fifteen tiny boxes.


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

Ordered a bumpsteer Kit and Lower Ball Joint Extenders from www.PMWltd.com.


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

Pulled the rest of the AC crap out of the car and attempted to install the newish radiator which much to my chagrin is missing a lower peg.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

My "next day" shipped crank sprocket got to me one week later today. Just in time it seems, the old keyway was barely visible. Now the crank pulley wobbles no more. yay.

Modified timing belt tensioner tool to work with the ABA serp tensioner in place (trimmed about 3/4" off the end)

Coolant fans decided to start working again, but the mystery coolant puke from the radiator cap was disconcerting. It was just as I was parking after a drive it decided to dump a cup full (roughly). I couldn't replicate it in the parking lot.

Engine mounts feel like crap, I really need to get all over those. And a valve cover gasket, like last week. My engine is gross.


----------



## Social_Joe (Feb 26, 2010)

Swapped in a minty fuse panel I picked up off the classifieds.

This is my old one.... can you say scary....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Changed the 2nd of 3 large air vents in the dash of my Mk2 from the US ones to Euro vents that don't have the words "ON/OFF" on them.

cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d11?VISuperSize&item=270465817257 

Today was the vent on the passenger side, did this by removing the glove box entirely to get back behind it, used a computer screw driver to the move the clips on the inside of the dash to pop the vent out. Then popped in the the Euro vent

I replaced the center vent while Ohio a few weeks ago on April 2 

Next up is the driver's side air vent, plan to remove the instrument cluster to get behind the dash on this side 
... in a few days


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

Found a deal locally on a set of euro bumpers so I got the front one on there..put on the euro lights, got the crack free dash in last week..but finished off the center console. Also put on the newer door cards I just picked up. Also replace the instrument lights in anticipation of getting it back in the car.


----------



## kioton32 (Apr 15, 2011)

got somw news while the clutch was getting replaced. I need a new Rear Main Seal which i went down and purchased, and I also need a new Flywheel. But I want to go with a lightweight flywheel. Can anyone tell me where to get one.


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

Today i put in new plug wires and it was a pain. The old wires were falling off of the boots as soon as you would touch them. I can't believe how good my car ran with S**** wires. but now she runs better than ever still need a little tweaking but until then she is running good.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

just ordered the engine mount that bolts onto the engine so i can get started getting the motor timed and ready to be installed. also ordered clutch and flywheel bolts. picked up some rust dissolver for the exhaust mani- which will get de-rusted painted with some high-temp paint and possibly wrapped before going on the car/engine. 

hopefully in the next week or two ill have the last batch of trans parts ordered. then ill have to start taking inventory and sorting the AGB stuff from the CHE stuff. and start getting the diff assembled.


----------



## Varnish (Mar 13, 2011)

Finished off an alpine stereo cde-121 install (black so doesn't look too bad).

Changed oil/filter.

Fished a little pebble out of the catalytic converter heatshield that was rattling and driving me nuts.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Thought about ordering the parts I need to finish putting the Scirocco back together.

Instead I flushed/replaced the brake fluid on my 1970 GMC so I can actually get to where the Scirocco is parked without a fatal accident.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Removed all the dryer sheets and mouse traps.

Gave it a really nice bath.

My Scirocco is out of hibernation...driving it to Seattle today. 

It's a great feeling.


----------



## CMA87-16V (Mar 31, 2011)

Took the scirocco on a road trip to Mendocino this weekend, what an awesome drive! Hwy 128 was a blast, passed everybody  kept it relatively legal of course, but there was no keeping up with me through the turns.

She did get a bit dirty though, the final bits of road were a bit rough and muddy...










and I just cleaned up the rims with some nevr-dull:facepalm:


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

trying to replace my leaking ful filler neck -to-tank-hose. I can't find a suitable fuel hose anywhere. A 1- 5/8 " hose would work but no one has that. Had to purchase silicone hose from Mike @Forgemotorsport $$$$$ :-(


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Brought her into the shop, gave her a bath. A clean 'rocco is a happy 'rocco, yes?

Then, spent the next 90 minutes fixing the interior buzzes and rattles that have been driving me nuts {and, their fixes}:
- hatch lock loose on striker pin {wrap striker pin w/ electrical tape}
- center brake lamp buzzing like crazy on hard acceleration (I know, replacing the engine mounts would help, too...) {electrical tape & cloth tape on various contact areas}
- glovebox & lock buzzing {remove lock, pack with Wurth True Glide grease; install two rubber bumpers on glovebox itself}
- instrument cluster trim rattling and buzzing {electrical tape on top & side edges of trim; cloth tape on bottom mounting 'hooks'}

It is *so* much quieter in that car now. And, it's glorious to again be able to do a full-throttle run down the road (because, ya know, we can!) and _not_ hear a hundred things in the cabin start buzzing. Nothin' but engine sounds now.


----------



## kioton32 (Apr 15, 2011)

this morning I got new engine and tranny mounts installed. Then I decided to have some fun and sanded her down and primered her up. got 2 coats of primer and 1 coat of clear so far. ill be uploading pics in a few, after dinner.


----------



## mjhszig (Apr 4, 2011)

pulled out the whole shifter linkage system, cleaned it, lube it, and put it back together with all new parts and bushings
moved the crappy license plate placement
plus painted my grill, looks a hell of a lot better 
before








after


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Put in the new overhauled engine....hope it will running on Monday...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Placed a near-$200 order with Autohaus: 
Timing belt, front oil seals, belts, t-stat, some coolant hoses, and misc 'stuff.' 
Still need to order engine mounts (and a couple of other things) from Mk1Autohaus.

And, ordered a new radio - I got me a Kenwood Excelon KDC-X995.  

Wanting to have the engine work done, and the radio installed, before Cincy.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Going to bring sexy back 











Doors 90% but wanted to make sure evrything line up right before making it perfect.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Ordered a new Kevlar clutch and pressure plate for Victor yesterday. The old one just cant hold...
Today? Went to swap the PS axle and found a bad wheel bearing. 2 hours later, runs smooth as silk and QUIET!
Tomorrow I get to work on the Cabby. Ohhh joy.


----------



## Varnish (Mar 13, 2011)

Started timing belt install, found water pump shaft has play so going to replace it, found out overheating issue when idling could be because electric fan isn't coming on. Going to replace the thermister in the radiator.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Varnish said:


> Started timing belt install, found water pump shaft has play so going to replace it, found out overheating issue when idling could be because electric fan isn't coming on. Going to replace the thermister in the radiator.


Wait......you're in Alaska, how the hell is it over heating? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Varnish (Mar 13, 2011)

Its spring man! Its a whole 44 degrees out. Sweatin it up.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

varnish said:


> its spring man! Its a whole 44 degrees out. Sweatin it up.


lmmfao !!!!


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

Gave it a bath, did a little cleaning in the interior and pondered the rust problem along the bottom edge of the windshield :|


----------



## kayakman13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Today I showed off my new Rocco!  Gave it a quick wash (first in a long time it looks like) and I'll do some polishing tomorrow. Unfortunately I also looked under the car to investigate the round protrusions (horns?) and found a small oil drip. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: Hopefully this car will turn out to be a good decision.










Cell phone crap :facepalm:


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Passed my California smog check 

1st test it failed NO and visual so I had to remove the Volvo intake, reinstall the stock box, and connect a missing PCV hose. I totally forgot about the intake so I guess it was on me.
Smog Test- $49

2nd test - car ran worse and failed NO worse. I had to get a new CAT and the since the O2 sensor was frozen in it, I had to get a new one as well. The CAT seemed to be fine, not gutted or clogged, but it did look to be original. I also replaced a faulty fan temp switch since it has been running hot, almost to the red, at idle. Actually the fan switch was probably the problem all along. I also had an oil change done to help it out.
Retest $25
Magnaflow CAT and install- $171
Bosch O2 sensor #13913- $32
Oil Change- $54

3rd test- found out I only get one re-test so I had to pay for another full test, but it passed no problem so I got my certificate. At least the car is running really good now. On the way back from the test I had a Mitsubishi Syder GT try to get past me and it couldn't. It also had to shift three times before I went to third so that made me feel a little better.
Smog Test- $49
Smog Certificate- $10


----------



## mjhszig (Apr 4, 2011)

*OEM Replica Parcel Tray*

i grabbed a nasty one from salvage and used it as a template and the rods, felt and "lifters/rubber cables", to make a replica
total cost $21
























:thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## tklies (Apr 5, 2007)

Tried to replace the fuel tank pump and discovered the sending unit is completed corroded. Called the VW dealer and they told me the sending unit is no longer available. What the hell do I do now? :banghead:


----------



## mjhszig (Apr 4, 2011)

tklies said:


> Tried to replace the fuel tank pump and discovered the sending unit is completed corroded. Called the VW dealer and they told me the sending unit is no longer available. What the hell do I do now? :banghead:


rocco or corrado ?


----------



## tklies (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry on my Scirocco 8v


----------



## mjhszig (Apr 4, 2011)

i'm assuming there is a big difference in the 8v/16v sending unit?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Have you tried calling Kristen/Mike?

http://www.parts4vws.com/

Where in OC are you?


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

listed it in the classifieds again. 

it deserves better than this!


----------



## Cptn Vortex (Nov 25, 2008)

Painted some parts over the weekend!


----------



## tklies (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't think there is a difference between the 8v and 16v sending units. Also, tried parts4vws and the part is not listed. I'm down in South Orange County. I'm going to try and see if pick a parts has any Sciroccos


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Added a bottle of Lobromoly Jectron cleaner...as a treat


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Pulled O2 Sensor ... and since it started raining did not get the new one wired/installed. While looking for something found a Stewart Air/Fuel gauge that I had "misplaced so it will be installed in a day or 2. Hopefully this fill take care of my car running rich and allow me to dial it down. 











Slowly fixing all the little things to build up to the clutch that is going to be done sometime later on this year.


----------



## kioton32 (Apr 15, 2011)

this is bad... I got my rocco impounded today 
:facepalm:  :facepalm:  :facepalm: :banghead: 

i will be getting it out tomorrow morning though.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Drove one around the block to make sure it still works, as well as it ever has...









And cut more metal out of another...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I unboxed my newest aquisition for Wilda today: 
New radio! Kenwood Excelon KDC-X995. Figured out, too, how & where I'll mount its rear Aux and USB ports (they'll go in the front wall of the center console.) Will go up to the shop Saturday to install it, and replace my janky, barely-works antenna.

Other things:
I've been wanting to install fog lamps, especially since I've found out that Ben (Mk1Autohaus) has NOS accessory fog lamps. 
So, I've been working out on paper how to set up the relays for the foglamps, and hi/fog changeover - I want to do it proper (fogs off when hi beams on); and, I also want to use the fog lamp line as an 'enable' line for the inner hi-beam lamps (I have e-codes.) Well, wiring diagram is done now. 
Anyone wants, I'll snap a pic and post it. 
Still need to actually get the fogs (and, another three relays & relay sockets for the engine bay; a fog relay for the fusebox, and do all of the wiring....  ); but, now I know how I'll do it.


----------



## 1010dechant (Mar 4, 2010)

Washed it, but then it rained. 

Put a new rubber bushing on front driver-side under-car stabilizer bar ( I could feel the rod tapping under my feet while driving over bumps).

Changed the oxygen sensor. Had to cut my 7/8" wrench in half so I could actually turn the old sensor. My back is slowly recuperating after being hunched over the engine for an hour!


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

All 84.5 + Cabriolet/Sciroccos have the same sending unit, I can hardly imagine that part is NLA as it's part of the assembly for the tank recall they're required to perform. Maybe you were talking to someone a bit slow?


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

drive it to work since the weather is decent


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

1. Put the new, and proper, TT downpipe in. 

2. Swapped out the current TT short shift relay arm w/ the "special" one that came w/ the DP

3. Started fabricating brackets for the aluminum honda civic radiator. Yes, I said honda civic radiator :laugh:.


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Added some shiny new Gruvenparts to my dingy bay:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

impulse byer said:


> Going to bring sexy back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



centra 11's :drool:










I used a set of VW Zandvoort centercaps as some flatcaps for mine, as my brother had thrown away the centra centercaps


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

finally got it in a garage  just in time for summer :sly: at least I can tinker on it in the rain now :beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

(yesterday)
New radio installed!  










This part took a little time. But, Dremel FTW!









That would be a 64GB flash drive plugged in to the glove box. My entire (55GB worth) music library is but a spin of the knob away now. Sweet! 


This thing is so tweakable, that it's probably going to take a week to get it fully dialed in. But, I'm already absolutely loving it.


Oh, and: the antenna that I though I needed to replace? Didn't need to. Turns out that it sucked balls because the PO (or his installer) didn't bother to connect the antenna power wire to the radio.... :screwy:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

I've been out of the car audio loop for awhile, the new Kenwood line looks pretty dope :thumbup:. Good work on the custom media port mounting :beer:.

Today....

1. Volvo/Wahler oilcooler installed
2. Started working more on the radiator mounting. Need to either borrow, or go buy, a right angle drill. The area between the front cross member & motor is a lil too tight to get my drill in. I LOVE looking for reasons to go buy new tools .


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

One (of many) things that I like about that radio (and, a few of its bretheren):
It's classy. Simple. Elegant. No flashy lights, no crazy multicolored display, no animated screensavers, no 'round styling in a rectangular hole', and (Very Important) doesn't look like it was designed by (and for) the Fast and the Furious set (unlike damned-near every other HU out there.)


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

FINALLY got her up and running and drove her!!  

Damn you CIS! :laugh:


----------



## mjhszig (Apr 4, 2011)

cuppie said:


> One (of many) things that I like about that radio (and, a few of its bretheren):
> It's classy. Simple. Elegant. No flashy lights, no crazy multicolored display, no animated screensavers, no 'round styling in a rectangular hole', and (Very Important) doesn't look like it was designed by (and for) the Fast and the Furious set (unlike damned-near every other HU out there.)


QFT!! :thumbup:
How much was this bad boy?! 
I just replaced mine, but this is totally what I was going for, very stock looking, but still kick ass..


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I thought about my Scirocco today. :sly:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

tried to trouble shoot a fuel issue.

so i had a bad fuel pump, had to replace that. i did, and the surrounding hoses. i get it all hooked back up and go to start the car, assuming it will start fine, and the fuel pump's not making any noise. had someone else turn the key while i listened for it to engage and push, and it's not.

the wiring appears to be correct, i can't figure out any way around it.


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

Jacob Matthew said:


> tried to trouble shoot a fuel issue.
> 
> so i had a bad fuel pump, had to replace that. i did, and the surrounding hoses. i get it all hooked back up and go to start the car, assuming it will start fine, and the fuel pump's not making any noise. had someone else turn the key while i listened for it to engage and push, and it's not.
> 
> the wiring appears to be correct, i can't figure out any way around it.


check the relay? make a jumper and see if you can force power to the pump. if it works then you know what the issue is. :thumbup:


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

x2.

Today, I looked for parts for my scirocco and sourced 2 elusive front sway bar inner braces. The road back to the...uh...road is moving along nicely!


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

Slapped in these Coraddo leathers I picked up for $75.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Wildkard9 said:


> check the relay? make a jumper and see if you can force power to the pump. if it works then you know what the issue is. :thumbup:


the relay is brand new and clicks. 

i think i may have an idea about how the wiring got messed up, gonna take a look at it tomorrow or the day after. :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

mjhszig said:


> QFT!! :thumbup:
> How much was this bad boy?!
> I just replaced mine, but this is totally what I was going for, very stock looking, but still kick ass..


 Crutchfield lists it for $320. (keep in mind that their price does include installation accessories, and their support.)
I picked mine up from an eBay seller for $268 (yes, I took that risk. But, the seller has favorable feedback.)

I love it. It blends well with the car (it's plain! and black! the display and key illumination can be green!), it's very easy to operate despite the lack of buttons (it's very menu-driven), and it sounds fantastic, even at factory settings. 
Going to take me a while to really get it dialed in, though - but, out-of-the-box, it's really, really nice.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

lil_kano said:


> FINALLY got her up and running and drove her!!
> 
> Damn you CIS! :laugh:


i had to steal the WHOLE CIS Sytem off the 83,for gretta.








includeing the fuel cell.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*today*

Full-on detail. Like 8 hours or so.:screwy:


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

Snatched these from the rear of an 88 rocco so I can ditch the drum setup on my 84.


----------



## mjhszig (Apr 4, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Snatched these from the rear of an 88 rocco so I can ditch the drum setup on my 84.
> haha, love the sig


haha, i love your sig


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*scratch off more to-do's before its safety*

Had a nasty fender rub on the front passenger well when going around corners. Fixed that today. Also got my speedometer working and bypassed that silly O2 sensor box. Thankfully I kept my spare speedometer cable from my old parts car when I moved.

Also sourced some MK4 rear disc callipers! That reminds me, I've never had the brakes bled the entire time I've owned this car.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

On the hoist at 5:30pm, and (mostly) torn down for, basically, a major maintenance job:
Timing belt, front oil seals, valve cover gasket, engine mounts, oil-cooler seal (and a few coolant hoses, a thermostat, and a coolant tank), and injector o-rings. Finally!  

Hit a snag at just after 8pm: 
Grab one of the shop's three engine support bars. Go looking for another - I need a second hook! Find another on a car. Find the third; it's missing its hook.  and :facepalm: 
If not for that, the engine mounts would have been out tonight. :banghead::banghead:


And, when I was dismantling Wilda's engine, I found out what that wierd chirping noise was (or, maybe it was the supercharger-esque whine at speed):
The inner timing cover was hitting the intermediate-shaft gear. 
*Question to all* (it's been a long time since I've done a timing belt on a VW):
What's supposed to secure the bottom end of the inner cover to the engine?


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

Put my baby up for sell. Sorry. Peter pan had to grow up.:banghead::banghead::banghead:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5286533-FS-VW-scirocco-1988-16V-stroker

But my very last rights performed will be a belt change. Figure Id freshen up for the next person that will be blessed with her.


----------



## jehson (Jul 25, 2009)

Getting my rocco ready for the summer season tomorrow!

wheels/suspension & bleed the brakes and it should be on the road!


(i don't post here much, as you can see)


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Removed the cams and tried to clean up my 16v head I had laying around. I ended up taking it to the machine shop. they cleaned it than pressure tested it. two exhaust and one intake valve leaking he recomend we take the valves out to surface the head clean the valves and install new vlave guide seals. so my free head is now a $100+ head :laugh: I hope my free ABA block is better shape.  The plan is an N/A ABA 1.8 16v hydbrid running megasquirt. Still need to clean the block find and install the proper pistons intermediat shaft pulley and crank pulley, head gasket and timing belt. :sly: Shoot I could have found a complete 9A for this kind of money :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

- Engine mounts replaced.
- Front oil seals replaced.
- Valve cover cleaned and repainted (the paint started chipping off when I was blowing it dry.)
- Injector o-rings replaced. I wanted to do the o-rings on the injector holders; but, those don't want to come out of the intake - very concerned that removal will wipe the threads out.
- Timing belt installed. Go to put the lower timing cover back on; find that the lower timing cover won't clear the body. WTF? Off to Google (because there's no picture of this in my Bentley); find Timob's writeup from back in the day. I had pressed the mount in upside-down.
Two hours to pull the mount, come up with a tool setup to safely press the mount out (I had removed the old one w/ Sawzall & air hammer), fix the f-up, reinstall the mount, re-settle the motor & torque the mounts, and put the belt back on. :banghead:
- Pulled oil cooler, got the hoses that I'm replacing out.

Car still on hoist.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I changed my rear motor mount today, replaced the (already broken) one from GAP that I put on 2 years ago with the Techtonics HD mount I bought 2 years ago, but hadn't shown up in time then.










I also fixed my passenger door latch (it was worn out and the inside handle linkage came off) and installed the lock cylinder on the hatch.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

got the car started for the first time since november, drove it to get some air in the tires and a quick wash to take off the 5 months worth of grime off the windows.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

pulled this out today...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lots-of-older-goodies&p=71458736#post71458736


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Found milky oil :banghead::banghead:
Time to do a compression test


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I replaced th4e stock clutch with the Sachs Super.
I took a few hourts, but then I've done this s few times in the past 2 weeks.
The pressure plate seems very light on the foot which seems strnage if iit has increased pressure.

Took it for a test drive and something went "CLICK" and the pedal dropped to the floor. On the way home, found that the clutch disengaged if the pedal was really low. No metal grinding (thinking of the clip on the TOB finger...)

I re-adjusted the cable and I can engage & disengage the clutch.

Every step of the assembly has run through my mind trying to work out what has happened.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Made up hangers to put a universal muffler on the black 16v, hoping to get the fuel line attached, plastic line sucks.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Finished putting her together after her maintenance overhaul.
And, WOW, what a difference everything made! No more squeakies, chirpies, and whinies from the engine (combine narfed-up belts + IM shaft sprocket rubbing on inner timing cover + (possibly) whining timing belt tensioner, and she was _noisey_ before!); new engine mounts = engine vibration is at 'normal' levels (read: my hands weren't numb when I got home - yay!); idle is more stable, and power delivery is more consistent (injector o-rings were, ah, quite hardended.)
Wilda is a much happier Scirocco now.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

as time gets closer to Cincy, parts on the 16v are changing 

yesterday Monday, replaced back brake pads and got 2 out 4 new wheels repaired, had the lips of them grinded down (to get rid of curb-age that was there when I got them) then painted the lips silver, the other 2 will be do on Saturday


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I did a Very Bad Thing today.  

5:45pm (15 minutes before shop closing), pull her in to find the ratchet I dropped in the front body last night, and check the fluid levels.
- Find ratchet chilling out in radiator support (yay!), fish out with magnet.
- Top off coolant.
- Check oil level. About 1/2 qt. low (expected, given repairs done.) Grab partial bottle of oil from back of car. Top off oil. 

(here's where things went wrong.) 
Boss starts turning shop lights off. Start gathering a few tools I need at my brother's place (his E30 won't start), need to lock box, wash up, grab clothes, and leave. I do my things, close hood, and leave.
Get about 5 miles from the shop, catch a whiff of burning oil. ??? Another mile, stop at a light, and see a puff of smoke come out of the right side of the bay. Think, think, think...... realize that _I left the oil cap on my bench._. :banghead::banghead:
Gte to his house (only another mile past that point - F it, the damage is done, right?), pop hood.... oil covering right half of bay. Check level - that's a _quart_ of oil covering the bay.  Including my nice, new V-belts and timing belt. Gah!
Order parts, borrow his E30's oil cap (it fits!), add some oil. Fix his car, go get food, drive home. Will do timing belt - again - next week. Car will be parked - again.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cuppie said:


> I did a Very Bad Thing today.
> 
> 5:45pm (15 minutes before shop closing), pull her in to find the ratchet I dropped in the front body last night, and check the fluid levels.
> - Find ratchet chilling out in radiator support (yay!), fish out with magnet.
> ...



that sucks man! ive done that one before. not pretty to clean up. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Drove the purple one....cleaned the garage and found a whole bunch of parts to put on, ground the one side of a washer off so my 79's alternator fan clears it and doesn't sound like jet enigne firing up.:banghead:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Took the extra dash out of my parts Scirocco 98% crack free to go in a friend mine Scirocco before Cincy 

Also drove my silver 16v to 210 kms (130 mph) today


----------



## kayakman13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Began polishing the paint. Black cars always take 2x as long to remove product from. :screwy: As you can see, no clear coat here!


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

California 16v said:


> as time gets closer to Cincy, parts on the 16v are changing
> 
> yesterday Monday, replaced back brake pads and got 2 out 4 new wheels repaired, had the lips of them grinded down (to get rid of curb-age that was there when I got them) then painted the lips silver, the other 2 will be do on Saturday


how much did it cost to get your wheels repaired?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Replaced the rear struts and springs on the cabby. 
Both springs broken badly.....

Lunch then...
Front springs, struts and ball joints.
Jill will ride a bit higher and better!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

German auto is #1 said:


> how much did it cost to get your wheels repaired?


$180.00 for a set of 4 wheels, had to add metal to 1 of them and the other 3 had curb-age that needed to be grinned down. These wheels are 15 x 6 : BBS RA's from a Helios Jetta, which are now gloss black with a silver (almost grey)/blue lip on each wheel. 

next up is find tires for the above wheels, since I want leave tires on my current wheels a set of silver BBS RA's


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

California 16v said:


> $180.00 for a set of 4 wheels, had to add metal to 1 of them and the other 3 had curb-age that needed to be grinned down. These wheels are 15 x 6 : BBS RA's from a Helios Jetta, which are now gloss black with a silver (almost grey)/blue lip on each wheel.
> 
> next up is find tires for the above wheels, since I want leave tires on my current wheels a set f silver BBA RA's




Direzza Sport Z1 Star Spec
Size: 195/50R15
Sidewall Style: Blackwall
Serv. Desc: 82V
UTQG: 200 A A
Price: $99.00 (each)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

More like yesterday and with the help of the nicco:

1) replaced both controls arms
2) extracted and pressed both wheel bearings.
3) removed inner race bearings from the hubs with the dremel/chisel method.
4) pressed in hubs
5) torqued passenger side axle down.

6) could not finish drives side...the idiots at parts geek sent a 100mm axle as a replacement for my 90mm axle...... have to wait for the right size to complete the work.
7) Also will have to drill holes for the K-bar rear bolts.

During the week I had checked placement and fitment of the upper stress bar. It went in on Thursday:thumbup: Previously too I redid the strut bearings (mine are the repairable ones), while they were still on the car :laugh: (I like it when I'm told that can not be done).
Spring compressors are awesome....


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Mounted the new G60 engine for my friend´s scirocco with nice Schrick components and some other goodies inside.


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

California 16v said:


> $180.00 for a set of 4 wheels, had to add metal to 1 of them and the other 3 had curb-age that needed to be grinned down. These wheels are 15 x 6 : BBS RA's from a Helios Jetta, which are now gloss black with a silver (almost grey)/blue lip on each wheel.
> 
> next up is find tires for the above wheels, since I want leave tires on my current wheels a set of silver BBS RA's


Did you go to a private guy or was it a company with many different locations?


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Took out the front seats and hit the nasty carpet with some tuff stuff cleaner. Worked pretty good. I need to rent a carpet cleaner and steam her and she'll be nice and clean.


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

Washed it after being parked under a tree at Scootersgtg in the rainy crap weather yesterday lots of grass and buds from the tree stuck to it, sad tho i was the only MK1 there, there was 2 MK2's though so atleast we had some representation :laugh:


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Drove it.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

German auto is #1 said:


> Did you go to a private guy or was it a company with many different locations?


a local company in Orlando, FL : http://www.bentrimrepairorlando.com/


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOgged about 6 hours of wet driving time. It was all good, but MkIs feel really invisible in heavy traffic in the rain.


----------



## smokinmadlove (Mar 23, 2011)

Laid a big black rubber patch in front of my house to mark my teritory...... hehehehe jk just let my neighbors know there is a new mkl1 home... Just picked her up yesterday and lovin it!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

ic: or it did not happen


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

bought some yellow stain glass spray paint and went to town on the headlamps. she's lookin ill in the night timeeee


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

redrocco1 said:


> bought some yellow stain glass spray paint and went to town on the headlamps. she's lookin ill in the night timeeee


i was going to do that. put some pics up of it :thumbup:


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*roc.*

Started the door panel rebuild detail on both the passenger and driver side. The vinyl pieces whatever they are called under the inner mouldings and on top of the door cards were super brittle and they came off In pieces. I am going to clean up the area with a heat gun and some razors and Install the factory fresh ones I have had In a bag for years.:thumbup:


----------



## smokinmadlove (Mar 23, 2011)

Neptuno said:


> ic: or it did not happen


pics coming soon!

you might recognize her from here new paint bbs and more comming soon

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5308/5727197887_1bd2f3b39d.jpg


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

smokinmadlove said:


> pics coming soon!
> 
> you might recognize her from here new paint bbs and more comming soon
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5308/5727197887_1bd2f3b39d.jpg


that car is sick i want it :thumbup:


----------



## kayakman13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Drove her to the mechanic's for a preliminary check up. A regular trip made much much better by this situation: While in traffic, a MK5 GTI appears to my right. We exchange friendly nods, and the driver switches lanes behind me. This is shortly followed by a MK4 GTI and later a MK3 Jetta. We maintained this Volkswagen train for many miles, with my little 'Rocco at the front, and this was my exact expression:

:laugh:

Also got some repair manuals, now I'm pouring over the massive amounts of information. Brain says, "NOM NOM NOM!" opcorn:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nothing for the rocco lately. been doing some work on the fes (finding "performance" parts for a ford festiva is more work than installing them): i did however manage to get front swaybar bushings modded to fit and installed. working on digging up most of the suspension components in new and'or improved condition. 

goal is to have the loose steering bits fixed, car lowered, some underbody aero panels/skidplate made up. and some tastfully applied black spraypaint.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

put in a new rain tray rubber seal made from another late VW : 2009 Golf/Variant/4Motion, yesterday 

the part # 5K6-867-913-A-9B9 door seal, inner : color satin black, made in Germany 

had enough to make 2 seals and about a foot left over 

- thanks Carl :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

smokinmadlove said:


> pics coming soon!
> 
> you might recognize her from here new paint bbs and more comming soon


Dude you're a MIVER....and FYI the Ronals I think are for sale IIRC.....So are you going down for Cincy? if so send me a PM......BTW I'm digging the vanagon action back there!:thumbup:


----------



## kayakman13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Neptuno said:


> and FYI the Ronals I think are for sale IIRC


Link?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

kayakman13 said:


> Link?


At a different area/forum....Pm the dude :thumbup:


----------



## G60Jetta2dr (Feb 11, 2000)

Dropped the Rocco off to get the stress cracks from the Ragtop welded up and the new door mounted.

New door courtesy of the Rocs in the fog meet. :thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

looked up fabric for the new door cards, bought replacement steel, a scirocco bra, windsheild seal, new wheels, and its gettin the new motor painted and installed this week woo woo! oh and all these parts i havent seen cause im stuck at tech school in texas and my car is in washington havent seen her for 6 months:banghead:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

What did you do to your Scirocco today?

I left the trunk open during a rain storm. 

But it's okay... there's not as much water in the car, because it all went into my open toolbag! 


:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> What did you do to your Scirocco today?
> 
> I left the trunk open during a rain storm.
> 
> ...


LOL, that sucks Timob!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Car is getting inspected today.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Spewed Coolant today...*

Headed into work, and exited off the highway. I got onto the secondary road, and was suddenly spewing white smoke everywere. :banghead: Made the 1 mile trip to work to find that the hose from the side flange to the heater core had burst apart, and pissed all over the engine bay. Lovely. :thumbdown:

Got a ride home, and found the exact spare hose, ( it pays to have parts!) took the R back to work, and fixed 'er up and added coolant. Smeels a little bit, but good as new. At least some rain helped to wash the parking lot down! 

Oh, and I put in a new OEM antenna on Sunday. I finally ditched the old, busted power antenna. Whee for radio- FM is good.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Timing belt - again. (grr)
But, yays for no longer having a car oozing oil from a million nooks and crannies!  

(still pissed at myself for the brain fart that created that mess...)


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

2 days ago I finally got the spacers on my car so now I can drove it again :thumbup:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Car passed inspection but I have two iffy tires. One is cupped and the other has worn unevenly. No sense making the trip to Cincy on marginal tires so I ordered 4 g-Force Sports. 










These plus an alignment should make the trip extra nice.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

^^ I have these tires (tyres ? :laugh: ). They are great. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

ordered these yesterday:
General Altimax HP


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Got mine out of hibernation (finally) today. I'll be installing all the upper and lower stress bars this weekend.

Started right up after sitting since early October :thumbup:


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Car was running like CrAp, new leads, set of plugs and a dizzy cap later and its sorted... see if these will go the 10+ years like the last set


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

:heart:







:heart:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

cooooolA c is missing


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Installed new speakers and a new radio. Turns out my car had the original radio and speakers from 78. Crazy.

Also installed some stress bars, but the one for the front doesn't fit.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Studied some suspension.....


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok the axle is in, but not before:
1) putting in the K-bar
2) r/r the shifter bushings
3) looked at the exhaust clips and told myself that is something for another day
4) over torques one of the CV joint bolts and then busted it... the torque wrench rogue on me
5) took all the cv bolts out and starded over
6) almost burst a vain in fear that I busted that bolt flush with the axle cup.....
7) prayed for rapture
8) was able to walk the busted bolt by hand
9) re-torqued everything, including the axle nut Boooya!
10) placed car on ground, go to start it......
:banghead:
11) dead battery.......checked bad at auto store......


----------



## falcon2000aj (Jun 26, 2004)

*Cleaned up engine bay, powder coated some stuff, IC piping, and polished rad and IC top-*

*Before-*









*After*


















*Put on new wheel-*










*Added some 75 bling*-


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Actually drove one! (for once)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Actually drove one! (for once)
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v634/cholland_/Scirocco1/31d3908a.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v634/cholland_/Scirocco1/39fbf82e.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v634/cholland_/Scirocco1/92d2c40c.jpg


:thumbup: Cool

... how far was your drive in the '75?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Cool
> 
> ... how far was your drive in the '75?


According to the trip odometer, my trip to the beer store, butcher shop and around the neighbourhood for a little while was 0.8 miles


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

ordered tune up parts for the 81. Gotta do the basics


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Started my smoothed all red tails......one down, one to go


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I FINALLY,finally got the cold start on the MS correct!
YES....

Played with the fuel map and timing, lower pinging and its almost ready to drive to CINCY!!!!!


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Tore it down.








And got my new plate in the mail.







:laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Fixed the exhaust, started it, let it run for about 10- 15 min, then it died, wouldn't stay running, let it cool over night, now it starts but I don't think I hear the in tank pump running.:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Drove to breakfast GTG. Got home and did an oil change.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Repaired the "EX" engine from our WhiteCat today...

Timing belt was torn to shreds...

Put a new tensioner pulley and a new timing belt in....and the beast was resurrected :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

finally got the car running after the long winter. After all the work I have been putting into it (with the help of nico) and the new battery....the freaking car is still shaking..The brakes feel like crap...oh here added some fluid...nicer......steering wheel has been of center.....fixed that...the air horns had gone south....fixed that......

Car still shakes....:thumbdown:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Car still shakes....:thumbdown:


Its not a Chihuahua is it?


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

Took better look at my floor boards from the inside and the lower windshield rust is showing through more. Started looking into getting my supplies for the winter repair


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Today the tires get mounted, wheels balanced and an alignment!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

My tires are in, mounted and forced balanced......Tomorrow they go on...

Good vibes, fingers crossed.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> My tires are in, mounted and forced balanced......Tomorrow they go on...
> 
> Good vibes, fingers crossed.


Nothing like having fresh rubber to bring a smile to your face.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

bigtavo said:


> Nothing like having fresh rubber to bring a smile to your face.



whoa...:sly::laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

bigtavo said:


> Nothing like having fresh rubber to bring a smile to your face.


That is almost a signature quote..........should I?


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> Good vibes, fingers crossed.


No vibes would be good.


----------



## 16v2a2vr6 (Jul 25, 2010)

put a 2 1/4 exhaust on and run much better and no more exhaust leaks


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

New coil, plug wires, cap and rotor installed on the 81. neglected to change out the plugs the PO had put in it. OEM style Bosch wires wouldnt connect to them! :banghead: Tried to start it on the old wires and found the fuel pump relay is caput


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

trying to figure out what is wrong with my car for the past 3 weeks now. I was told the spark plugs were garbage but thats not the problem and the wires are brand new so is the cap and rotor. Looks like its time to change the coil :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

theenico said:


> No vibes would be good.



Ha hahahah..... You are right...well Im vibeless :laugh:




16v2a2vr6 said:


> put a 2 1/4 exhaust on and run much better and no more exhaust leaks


Hmmmmm:what: I did the same....although I have to wait until tomorrow to finish....freaking rain...
What is up with the monsoon season?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Agreed - rain sucks. So sick of it, trying to remember what the sun actually looks like....

Today's task:
Wash, clay, polish, and wax for Wilda. Nice, shiny, and smooth. 
Not entirely happy with how the roof came out - some rather nasty water spots that just don't want to come out. Need to take something more, ah, agressive to that (at a later time.)
And, of course, it started raining towards the end of things. Wax done, cleaning the residue out of the bajillion nooks & crannies, and the rain starts. :banghead:
Put car in garage, finish there.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I cannot put mine in the parts shed....if you know what I mean..


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Poor Tony - his garage can't hold a car...  
You know, you cound try that whole 'making space' thing.....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

With the help of Joe and his brother Steve I am now in possession of the 2L transplant for the Unicorn. I will start the work after Cincy.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Added side strips to the car. Man it looks good!
Fixed the alignment of the pass door as well, then proceded to write new code for the beast.
GPS enabled speedo. Full analog gauge.

Just for s**ts and giggles, I'll set the max speed at 220... Ok thats geeky


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Rocco_julie said:


> Just for s**ts and giggles, I'll set the max speed at 220... Ok thats geeky


Nah... setting it to max out at 255 would be geeky!


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

gave up on it

I finally got the new motor in and now I'm not getting spark and I just don't want to deal with it anymore.


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

First time the Scirocco was out of the garage in months. Finished up the rest of the dash stuff, got the new interior in. Euro bumpers are on. New rad and temp switch along with a couple of new oil pressure switches. Fired right up and now need to bleed the brakes...but ran good. 
A few pics..:


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

Rannoch said:


> gave up on it
> 
> I finally got the new motor in and now I'm not getting spark and I just don't want to deal with it anymore.


Im in the same boat. Jumped my FP relay to make sure Fuel was getting to the engine and forgot that the coil is routed through that same relay :banghead:


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Wildkard9 said:


> Im in the same boat. Jumped my FP relay to make sure Fuel was getting to the engine and forgot that the coil is routed through that same relay :banghead:


It's a problem in my megasquirt install (either settings/wiring/or the ecu itself) for me.

Both coils gave spark with stock ignition system but now that I've switch over to MS controlled ignition, neither one gives spark.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

I fixed my shifter,so now I can put er in first with no problems.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleaned up wiring and the carp that seems to breed in the back seat.
Changed the hatch stuts, the hatch nearly broke my arm when it fell a few weeks ago. I used MKII style struts as I had them in stock. Got the brackets from another hatch, popped out the pins and bolted them right in. Wow. Big difference!


----------



## jweth (Oct 7, 2010)

Put on Corrado Master cylinder and new oil cooler gasket. Rocco now stops like a champ!


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

installed new valve cover gasket and went for an oil change at the same time :thumbup:


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

worked on my car again today. I put in a new ignition coil and it is the same as it was before. It runs alright when cold but once my 84 8v warms up it starts to sputter at high RPMs and then continuously get worse when it is driven. Does anybody know what might be wrong. I am starting to think timing or clogged fuel injectors.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Got a little closer to being all red.:beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

*Finally* got around to replacing the shredded nastiness that was my sunroof seal. I've only had the new one for almost a year.... 

Cleaned the contacts on the driver's door switch (again.) Yay! Dome light works reliably again!

Installed the 100/90W H4s that were in the 'random parts' tote. Function check, found one of the aux hi beams wasn't working. Take apart, check bulb (OK), clean up some minor corrosion on the bulb cap. Works again.
That done, took some polish to the stoneguard film on the lights - much clearer now. 
Doing that, found out that the right aux hi beam went all floppy again. Need to pull that light & fix the adjusters...


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Took it for a spin around the block.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I:



Installed a new passenger seat with working tilt
Replaced seat bushings
vacuumed/shampooed carpet
put in new floormats
new steering wheel cover
new shift boot (well, a clean used one anyway)
Wired up and installed powered sub
cleaned dash and doorcards
cleaned glass
washed car
used "Restore Black" on trim/rain gutters
replaced trunk seal
installed seat track trims
installed a new cigarette lighter outlet
washed engine and inside of fenders
tire shine, and wheel "protectan/keep cleant"
new sun visor clip


----------



## oksidzen (May 20, 2006)

Today I:

Grenaded my AGB.


----------



## Varnish (Mar 13, 2011)

Drove it a bit too fast, luckily got off with a warning.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Nah... setting it to max out at 255 would be geeky!


Sigh. The realist in me settled for 140. Its a bit stuttery, but it works!
An Oil change and I am ready for Cincy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rannoch said:


> It's a problem in my megasquirt install (either settings/wiring/or the ecu itself) for me.
> 
> Both coils gave spark with stock ignition system but now that I've switch over to MS controlled ignition, neither one gives spark.


I had an issue with spark too, it worked fine then it didn;t. urned out the file got corrupted, and one of the settings was wrong for our type of ignition setup. I can dig back in my records and see if I can find which setting....but number one didn't fire at all which made using the timing light a non-issue. But it was a LONG time ago that I set it up, so my memory is not to be trusted for which setting it was. 

And then there's this car. It has NO electronics except the Pertronix. Anyway, as you can see, I added an unconventional piece of Swedish machinery to my shop for the day! :laugh:










And here's the result, just in case she sits in the driving rain. She's been known to dribble, how embarassing! 










Well, i guess I has the green guy to a car show on the weekend too. Does that count?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Looking good cathy, but that dribbling....yeah that has to stop.... 

I took Rodolfo to work today :laugh: Via the interstate :thumbup: Aligment is next :wave:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

ordered more parts

rain tray from d-bot
fabric for interior 
shift knob
more random things that seem to escape me

I cant wait to come home and finally see all my awesome parts ive collected over the past 6 months. woo woo


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Pulled engine number two out - a Cabriolet 2H........... From the passenger area of course. Eventually it will replace the JH. Great thing about Scirocco seats - adjustable height and can remove in about 30 seconds.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

*Finally finished my tails !!!!!*

Finally done w/ them. Don't mind the dust on the one pictured, he's been sitting DONE for awhile now. The other's clear coat is drying, that's why he didn't get his pic taken . They're by no means "perfect", but I'm happy w/ them .


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

punchbug said:


> I had an issue with spark too, it worked fine then it didn;t. urned out the file got corrupted, and one of the settings was wrong for our type of ignition setup. I can dig back in my records and see if I can find which setting....but number one didn't fire at all which made using the timing light a non-issue. But it was a LONG time ago that I set it up, so my memory is not to be trusted for which setting it was.
> 
> And then there's this car. It has NO electronics except the Pertronix. Anyway, as you can see, I added an unconventional piece of Swedish machinery to my shop for the day! :laugh:
> 
> ...


Your garage.......... I WANT IT !!!!!!


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Rocco*

Did about six hours of Interior work!:wave:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I drove it on the highway to make sure it's Cincy ready. 

It is.

Went to Wal-Mart and bought an EVIL red cooler. Two EVIL red lawn chairs. And an EVIL red toolbox.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Swap a built tranny onto it, long gears, Quaife, ARP bolts etc etc. Only to find out it was a small input shaft tranny AFTER i got it back on, so, now I need to pull the tranny back off and swap the clutch before cincy x_x


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

I got new calipers today off a local vortexer. 

HA! The fool. Now all the pieces of the puzzle are in place. THE WORLD SHALL BE MINE! 











my car will be sent off for ontario certification....woohoo!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I gave mine a bath, and oil change (not at walmart ) and bumper painted a lip and a battery cover


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Changed my oil ...... at home. 

Did not go to Wall Mart like some people attempted.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Neptuno said:


> I gave mine a bath, and oil change (not at walmart ) and bumper painted a lip and a battery cover





Doug T said:


> Changed my oil ...... at home.
> 
> Did not go to Wall Mart like some people attempted.


 :laugh: 

In Germany you will get no oil changes at WalMart.....maybe it´s better.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Packed mine to the gills with lawn chairs, tools, parts and cameras....and DROVE! More driving today. What in the heck i with all this driving eh? :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I gave it a phat lip, painted some stuff.....then some other stuff....cleaned the tires and wheels...kinda:thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Put her on a hoist, gave her a pre-trip inspection (no new problems - woot!), and charged the A/C (damned compressor leaks...  ) 

And, just checked the weather for this weekend. Glad I charged the A/C - it may be needed with a 91*F w/ scattered t-storms forecast: 
http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/Wilmington+OH+45177


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

I drove mine to get Chinese, a flash drive and money for my daughter at the ATM.


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

Brought it to the shop a 8am and picked it up at 3:30pm to from being diagnosed. I need an intake gasket which i already purchased going to try to find time tomorrow to get it put in :thumbup:


----------



## mnem (Sep 14, 2009)

Tightened up the nut on my steering wheel since it was about to fall off. Had to dig up an extension bar for the socket wrench, man that thing is really down in there. 

Also had a look at why my throttle is sticking and bad news, it's _not_ the cable or pedal bushing or anything. It's binding up in the throttle body somewhere, yay! Luckily it only sticks if I go past half throttle, so it's slow driving only for now.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

I drove it!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Got some new parts.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug T said:


> Got some new parts.


 
orly? From the thing at Ron's I assume, sorry I couldn't make it today.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

veetarded said:


> orly? From the thing at Ron's I assume, sorry I couldn't make it today.


 Yep.


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

idiot lights for the battery and oxs came on today went to Kragen auto parts and did a batt/ alternator test which showed there was no output voltage :what: replaced the alternator and lights when off. did one more test to be sure and no errors showed on the test. looks like one of the diodes went out


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

Replaced my rear callipers, so for the first time since I owned the car I now have a functional parking brake! But at the same time found out one of my rear carriers have both slide pins seized. 

So, I put up a WTB ad for 1 rear carrier, and just an hour later I had one! Amazing! 

Now I need to bleed the brakes, rewire the backup lights to the new style transmission, and bring it in for Ontario Cert.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

rolled the windows up....It is raining now


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

got a nice box dropped at the front door.... this weekend I'll take the rocco out of 4x4 mode and drop it down


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

got my 16v back from the shop after it being down for a week


----------



## rocco_habit8587 (Jun 21, 2009)

I figured out that I had my oil pressure switches installed backwards on my 16v... Swapped them around. Hoping that it stops the oil buzz I get randomly. 

ALSO!! I finally got that damn coolant light to stop blinking. I took the coolant level sensor out of the coolant tank and trimmed down the connectors about a half inch so it wont just alert me when the tank is empty. I cleaned the terminals up and also clipped the connector going to this sensor off of the engine harness and soldered about 3 inches of extra wire to get rid of a wear spot in the wires. And the result was no more Stupid Blinking light.. Finally!

:thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Updated my 'things broken' list - in the wrong direction.  

RF seat needs new sliders (not expensive) - found this out yesterday.
Today, the rear wiper locked up. 
I did find the tech writeup on scirocco.org on fixing it (if it's simply jammed) - will try to get to that this weekend.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cuppie said:


> Updated my 'things broken' list - in the wrong direction.
> 
> Today, the rear wiper locked up.
> I did find the tech writeup on scirocco.org on fixing it (if it's simply jammed) - will try to get to that this weekend.


who needs a rear wiper  

... I removed mine 2 years ago, now have a the metal plug
that fills in the rear wiper hole from a 924/931 Porsche 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3265/5819780397_116ca8309e_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2152/5819828149_cff52d308d_b.jpg

or put a coin in the wiper hole

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4005/4625812639_850561bccc_b.jpg










I use the side of 10 pfennig coin that has the year on it, this what you see when look at the car from the outside 

last option is replace the glass with a piece that has no wiper at all (no hole in the glass)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3400/5819780385_7bd62a0eab_b.jpg


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

Put the coilovers, I got yesterday, on the Scirocco.. I didn't use the helper springs and kept it moderately lowered to see how it does around town..but can still go down lots if needed 

Here's before shots (4X4 mode):



















Here's the after:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Fixed rear wiper - this article at scirocco.org was exactly what I needed.
And, while the hatch was apart.... pulled my lock cylider, and swapped the cylinder itself from my OE (non-central-locking) cylinder to the not-matching (central-locking) cylinder that was on the car when I got her.
Rigged the lock actuator to its rod (clip broken) with some 16ga mechanics wire, and BAM! Power lock on the hatch. Finally!  

Update 'things broken' count again, in the right direction.


----------



## rocco_habit8587 (Jun 21, 2009)

I finished installing Right and Left side poly motor mount inserts. Busted my knuckles a few times on some stupid stuff.. errrr.. Got it done though.

The rubber piece that was on the passenger side motor mount was worn through completely. Im hoping this gets rid of the noise I was experiencing.

In the next week or so, I will be installing a 3 gauge setup into my 16v. Im still trying to decide if I will delete the ashtray or just install it below the stereo.. I like my ashtray....

Also I am working on gathering the parts to install a MFA gauge cluster in the 16v as well. I found a cluster and working on getting the rest of the parts needed. I have a ambient air temp sensor on the way and still need to get a MFA stalk for the steering column.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Sold one


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Fixed rear wiper - this article at scirocco.org was exactly what I needed.
> And, while the hatch was apart.... pulled my lock cylider, and swapped the cylinder itself from my OE (non-central-locking) cylinder to the not-matching (central-locking) cylinder that was on the car when I got her.
> Rigged the lock actuator to its rod (clip broken) with some 16ga mechanics wire, and BAM! Power lock on the hatch. Finally!
> 
> Update 'things broken' count again, in the right direction.





I got some really nice pics of your pretty car cuppie, and am uploading ic: as we speak (as fast as my internet will permit). Glad you keep improving that car, but it sure looks delightful as it stands.

Randall? Speaking of silver 16Vs, glad yours is back on the streets again.  Of course we need pictures of this crubbage eh?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> who needs a rear wiper
> 
> ... I removed mine 2 years ago, now have a the metal plug
> that fills in the rear wiper hole from a 924/931 Porsche



you happen to have a part number or a source for these? i wouldnt mind doing this


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Randall? Speaking of silver 16Vs, glad yours is back on the streets again.  Of course we need pictures of this crubbage eh?


no photos, because I was not there during the repairs.



woody16v said:


> you happen to have a part number or a source for these? i wouldnt mind doing this


don't have the part # , but there are some on ebay 

this is a regular plug :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pors...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_500wt_1182

carbon fiber plug :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pors...Q5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_6726wt_1165


----------



## rocco_habit8587 (Jun 21, 2009)

I went out to my garage today to take a look at the wiring to the Back-up lights on my 16v. I started to look at some of the other wires and noticed some of them were kinda crispy. So I soldered in new wires going to all the Switches on the engine and the starter. I also freshened up all the wires around the battery. 

I ended up with a big pile of nasty crusty wires.









I still wasn't able to get the Back-up Lights to work. I know the lights themselves work because I put a piece of wire into both ends of the socket for the back up switch and the lights came on in the back. But when I put the car in reverse they don't light up. I am thinking it must be a bad backup switch.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I wash it what else & drove the hell out it :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

had a friend help me move the extra 2.0 litre 16v engine out of my Scirocco that has been sitting in
the passenger seat area since the beginning of June, to store at his place temporarily 

the odometer reading was 323153 kms


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

so what did i do to my scirocco today? drove it to work and home like every day.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

dream't about it. Havent seen her in 8 months  only 14 days left though woo!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today?

it passed inspection! 










I'm one of the rather few people in PA with an old car that COULD register as a classic, or even an antique, but I don't. Why? Because it's a DAILY DRIVER. I don't like the no-night driving, the only-going-to-a-car-show restrictions.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

At around 10:30pm tonight, body sanding officially began.











This thing also got cleaned like crazy last weekend. Lookin' shiny.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Let the fun begin. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I made a wire little harness to upgrade the interior dome light. The donor light comes from an A3 of some sort and has a 3-6 sec delay. Then it turns off.

Pictures later...... much later.....:laugh:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Put a Feeler/FS thread up on www.cepavw.org


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> no photos, because I was not there during the repairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet! thank you sir... now i know one store that makes them, and what year they would potentially come off of


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

woody16v said:


> sweet! thank you sir... now i know one store that makes them, and what year they would potentially come off of


77 - 82 924
80 - 82 931
83 - 91 944
86 - 88 924S
86 - 90 951
92 - 95 968

the one on my Scirocco is from a 1980 Porsche 931 turbo S


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Today I pull the head off the engine to see what sort of damage I am facing....

"Its just a blown head gasket..."
"Nope. Its the pistons. She blew at least one away"
"But then she can fix it and drive it...."
"Think of the nice clean forged JE's she'd be installing.."


Just shut up guys..... Arrgghhh


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

red16vdub said:


> I wash it what else & drove the hell out it :laugh:


This is what I've been doing mostly. Been wrenchin' on other people's stuff a bit though. Need to do a bit more of both, getting the itch for some road trips......


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> This is what I've been doing mostly. Been wrenchin' on other people's stuff a bit though. Need to do a bit more of both, getting the itch for some road trips......


Oshkosh is next month


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Oshkosh is next month




Oh hell, I need a roader before that. I'll probably head for Midwestern at some point.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I used it as a work bench while messing with the 4Runner.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Made it through the 80-grit and started on the 100... :beer:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I'll probably head for Midwestern at some point.



Tap, Tap, Tap.... 

Scirocco content? I used mine as a tool bench while changing a leaking oil line (turbo oil return line) and leaking fuel line (injector bleed line) on the new acquisition - which coincidentally is also red with black highlights and an oil burner...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> Tap, Tap, Tap....
> 
> Scirocco content? I used mine as a tool bench while changing a leaking oil line (turbo oil return line) and leaking fuel line (injector bleed line) on the new acquisition - which coincidentally is also red with black highlights and an oil burner...


AND it whistles  Eager to see it!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Some new tires. :sly:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

bump from pg 2

yesterday i replaced my e-brk cables. :thumbup:

discovered i still will need to replace my left rear caliper someday, as the adjuster mechanism on that side is still fubar'd. :thumbdown:

both rear calipers offer full hydraulic function. only the right actuates the e-brk as intended though. oh shwell...if i wanna do any e-brk slides, they'd better be to the _right_. :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally actually got around to some scirocco content. ran some gears through the parts cleaner machine at the toyota store (we're not cool enough to get something that nice- not since the last one broke at least, guess we only get one every 20yrs or so)

also started cleaning up the exhaust manifold. will probably end up getting a real header down the road but since i have some time on my hands and low cashflow, i figured id clean up the casting lines for when it gets ceramic paint on it, and wrap, and a homemade heat shield.

im a big fan of thermal control. :screwy:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Plumbed it with some fresh rubber fuel hose. No more sketchy hardlines for me. No accumulator, just pump, filter, vroom!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I ran it to the airport and back.....it is really a shame that the speedo neddle is off and that in an 82 it tops off at a certain speed....

Anyhow, I am working on a theory for those with the weird 1982-83 speedo clusters (like mine), It will cost me $35 to find out about this and then maybe there will be some actually relevance to my theory.

el t


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Stared at it. Current clutch cable is under so much tension, that the puny 1" grommet will punch right through the firewall (after 15 years). Contemplated the bondo mess and brace I had to add.

Measured a clutch cable from a 1997. Massive 2"+ grommet will not clear the rain tray and cable is 3" shorter.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

re-tensioned e-brk cables due to faulty adjuster on left rear caliper. 


works ok now.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

I got a complete CIS sytem for a sixteen v.
The nina A is going to get built.


----------



## Urbi Czar (Apr 17, 2011)

Put in a new fuel pump, fuel filter, water pump, radiator, spark plugs, timing belt and battery. It took me two days but the car hadn't run in at least 7 years. Drove it around the block


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Took edlivery of a 9A and its O2J transaxle. Delivered in a jetta...
Hehehe The front end of the car was WAY up in the air.
Broke a 600 lb come along trying to get it out.
Now I have a 10,000 lb one. THAT worked.....

Its waiting in the garage, waiting to be stripped and mounted on the engine stand.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

drove it


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Finalized some of the brackets that will support the upgraded wiring harness for the alternator swap.










Hopefully soon I can actually get on to installing the alternator...!


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Put it on non-op :thumbdown:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Swapped in a new fuel pump relay. 

Now I need to pull my intake mani to get to my injector seals and hopefully that'll be the last of my vac leaks. :screwy:

:laugh:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Pulled several things out of the motor bay over the last couple days as part of Phase 1 of my build: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5341579-Rebuilding-Gloria-A-Build-Thread

Most sensors/plugs labeled and pulled from where they go, intake manifold removed, valve cover removed, cams removed...


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

got the stand alone to work video link below
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kz8L513fsA


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

drove it home from work this evening in the rain and still got a "what kind of car IS that, man?..." from a car in traffic, waiting for a light.


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

took my ugly aftermarket ricey fog lights off and i fell in love with my car again. tomorrow put the spoiler back on because it looks like its missing something when i look at it from the back :heart:


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

Just got the Euro headlight harness from Jeff (Eurowires)....It looks awesome... I am looking forward to getting it on the Scirocco and having fully working H4's and H1's.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

got LED's in for my 3rd light modification...nothing like you may think


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Neptuno said:


> got LED's in for my 3rd light modification...nothing like you may think




interesting.... explain:sly:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

California 16v said:


> Oshkosh is next month


Oshkosh WI? Whats going on in Oshkosh? I thought I heard about some big VW meet that is held there. I just moved to Ripon (30 mins away from Oshkosh) and I planned on attending! :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Granitethewolf said:


> Oshkosh WI? Whats going on in Oshkosh? I thought I heard about some big VW meet that is held there. I just moved to Ripon (30 mins away from Oshkosh) and I planned on attending! :thumbup:



EAA aircraft fly-in : July 25-31, *punchbug* and *vwdaun* will be in attendance, although they will be flying in 
instead of driving Sciroccos.

http://www.airventure.org/


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

California 16v said:


> EAA aircraft fly-in : July 25-31, *punchbug* and *vwdaun* will be in attendance, although they will be flying in
> instead of driving Sciroccos.
> 
> http://www.airventure.org/


Ah yeah thats right, EAA is going on :facepalm: totally forgot lol. I might go to it just to meet punchbug and vwdawn, and then they can see the ol '82. Of course would be cool to check out some airplanes... altho I have a much stronger preference of something that has wheels and an engine :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

woody16v said:


> interesting.... explain:sly:



I have an 82 with the factory glass....I have always wanted to illuminate the SCIROCCO script on that glass and make it into a 3rd light. The length of that surfice (hatch) is about 4 feet (48in). I found 12v. LED lights in Honk Kong that are about 9.5 in long and have 24 LED's on them. (~$3.50) So I bought 5 of these in red that is about ~47.5 in long IIRC.

I am working on the encasing of these and braket for the encasing. It should be held in place by the rear wiper screws to the hatch. I also have to wire them and make sure that they are reflective enough without blinding the people behind me.

In other news, My other project. I believe I have found upgrade/replacement for early S2 (82-83) clusters. More in the link below:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nd-(or-very-close-to)&p=72352903#post72352903


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

Ooh that would be nice to know! I spent a bit on my cluster and the trip button doesn't even work . Tons of foxes around though!

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I removed my transmission and clutch, because this happened....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I changed the oil. 5W-40 Syntec and a MANN filter. I swear it feels better. 


Chris - you EXPLODED that clutch!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Just collected a WHOLE bunch of shiny bits back from paint. 

Pics to follow. :beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Chris - you EXPLODED that clutch!


Indeed.

Also, I discovered that there were no bolts holding the transmission to the engine, other than the starter bolts.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Also, I discovered that there were no bolts holding the transmission to the engine, other than the starter bolts.


Ah, yeah. I've been there. My first Scirocco was configured much like that. Except that it was missing the front motor mount too. I remember seeing a front mount in the salvage yard and thinking it was an aftermarket thing.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Also, I discovered that there were no bolts holding the transmission to the engine, other than the starter bolts.


At least you know now why the clutch grendaded....


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

*bought 6 snowflakes with tires for $80*


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Muffin approved new graphics for battery cover and filter shroud!


















Rebuilt, reconditioned door cards and trim and replaced window cranks & door pulls with new OEM hardware!









































Switch Panel









Vibrant CF Knob and refurbished shift rod


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

got to drive after 8 months of being gone got lotsa parts for the local pull a part woo


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

What did I do to it today? I fixed it  After 6 years, It finally runs decent. Too bad it is #6 in my current vehicle list. It took a timing belt job, water pump, oil change (had too much oil in it when I got it, was going into the intake), needed the intake cleaned, plugs, but it finally runs right now.


----------



## dunl (Mar 22, 2010)

I removed two stuck and rounded hex bolts from the lower crank pulley.

Bring back fond memories for anyone?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Front brake job, painted the calipers, mounted freshly painted bumper, removed evaporator...

That's a productive day. :beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

finished tinkering with the door locks and chinese handles, (drivers side«), took off tint from both front doors, changed the trunk struts, drove it, then broke my turn indicator arm, then installed new e3 spark plugs.

now I need to do an oil change, and continue the fixeroo!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Granitethewolf said:


> Ah yeah thats right, EAA is going on :facepalm: totally forgot lol. I might go to it just to meet punchbug and vwdawn, and then they can see the ol '82. Of course would be cool to check out some airplanes... altho I have a much stronger preference of something that has wheels and an engine :thumbup:


I dunno about Da*U*n, but *I* like to have and engine and wheels on anything I fly in, thank you very much...but skis might be fun. And Ripon. When I hear that word enroute to OshKosh, it's sort of like that first time you see the mileage sign to Cincinatti on the side of the interstate headed for the big June party. Your tail just starts to wagging and you know you're headed somewhere really really good. 

And on topic! Yeah, I drained the oil on two of my three. Oddly, I had trouble finding the oil I bought a while back :banghead: and my jack was in the boy's garage. i'm betting I know where the oil went too.


----------



## 868valver (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought one of those 3m eraser wheels and removed the original pinstripes, now I have ghost stripes but I dont really hate it.


----------



## dholland_ (Dec 6, 2008)

*cholland's brown car*

Since Chris was so productive and got most of the car sanded, I thought I should start my part - first patch rough fitted. A bit of trimming and the welding fun and no more rust window pillar.

[


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

Installed:

Axles
Coolant Hoses
Flex-A-Lite 365 shroud/fans
Fuel injectors
Throttle Cable
Raceland Header
Rear marker lights
Heater core
Heater Box

Planned:
Master cylinder
Brake lines
Wheel cylinders
Doors
Fenders
Hood
Hatch
034 Motorsports EFI
Fuel Pump
Fuel lines
Oil Cooler lines
Dash


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Drove her back from Whittemore, MI (after driving her up there for a weekend getaway.)
Road trip = something must break, correct? Last road trip, she broke a seat bushing (that one is now non-adjustable until that's fixed.)
This one, the odometer died - pretty much. Logged 0.9 miles from Bloomfield to Standish, where it started working again. Worked up to Whittemore, and back down to Standish, where it stopped again. :screwy: 
Hit-or-miss after that. 

I'll try to get to pulling the cluster and (maybe hopefully) fixing it this week....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today, I shaved the taillights, and cut off the end of the tailpipe, and put a stainless steel tip on.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Did oil changes on two of them. Purple got a new rearview with a more silver/less black mirror; Klaus got some rewiring so the horn button sounds the good (air) horn, not the weak stock one, and the windshield squirter switch doesn't sound the horn now, it actually squirts. And of course that required test driving, in this case an hour each way to find a green Eurocopter to take a picture with.  LOTS of bugs, and Bambi on
the trip back home. Oh, I also cursed the high cost of synthetic oil. :banghead: I think I'm gonna "man up" and get a 50 gallon drum of it. :snowcool: That's to keep you all cool in the summer heat.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Tip










It's just a silly screw-on one!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

looks sharp! Timbo.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

found a 78 in the local pick n pull so i took as much as i could

parts haul (sorry for the one blurry pic)










Some shiny off the 78









and I put my bra on too


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^ i really like that car. 


today i actually did something scirocco related!

i continued removing casting lines from the outside of my exhaust manifold, while inspecting my work i found something i didnt want to find, but half expected. a big ole crack running from one part line to another down in an extremely awkward area to hit with a grinder. so i ran the tip of the die grinder in there a bit to give me something to weld in. i know, i know, welding cast iron is a super PITA but whatever mang, im gonna give it a shot and if it works, it works, if not its not like im ruining a good manifold anyways.  it can only get better


also, last nigh i finally got around to ordering a water pump, to bearing cover, bosch injection book, and per schroeder's book on tuning vw's:thumbup:


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Compared DIGI II throttle body about to install, to the original 8v one.
Stage 1 = 35mm, same.
Stage2 = 51 or 51.5mm, was 41mm.

I had to use vice grips on all four bolts, and rotate the throttle with a mallet to get clearance on last bolt.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Trans and clutch:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

veetarded said:


> Trans and clutch


That part went ok, but now the car is completely dead. Nothing. And I'm done with it for today.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

Today I washed her 2x 
put in a new p/s axle 
flushed coolant
drained and filled the trans with redline 
friday I put in a new gastank 
wrapped the stock manifold with heat wrap 

since I got her I installed stand alone
made a custom exhaust (I run a custom exhaust shop)
Bilstein Hd wrapped in neuspeed soft sports 
timing belt water pump tb tensioner all accessory belts 
Both fuel pumps 
new front hub bearings 
new silicone coolant hoses 
new door latches 
new brakes rotors pads ss hoses new master cyl 
new distributer wires fuel filter plugs 
new tires 
Im sure Im forgetting alot


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I had a '321' chime relay show up in the mail today.  All of $10 (shipped) on eBay. 
So, after removing two pins from it, that went in. Yays! No more "La Cucaracha" chime, and I'm one step closer to having a lights-on chime.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I removed the left door handle, took it apart, and lubed the whole thing. I removed the lock cylinder to look for the lock code, but didn't find it there. 

My main key doesn't work well in this tumbler, but my spare does, so I need a non-worn key. 

While the handle was out, I compounded and polished the body around the handle area, and waxed it. 


Later, I replaced the blower switch. And that did nothing. :/


----------



## Keebler64 (Nov 16, 2002)

@Meltkamp, '78 here in Texas? Anything else left on it? What color was it? 

And as for worked on my Rocco. I looked at it for about an hour trying to decide where to start. Ended up just clearing all the stuff out in prep for sanding the floors.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> Later, I replaced the blower switch. And that did nothing. :/


 I have this same problem, replaced it with a different one from a German spec. Scirocco and nothing, it might be the fact that the part # is different :banghead: 

also received a German large center air vent for the dash with no "ON/OFF" lettering, a no AC face plate for the air/heater control, a set of manual mirrors, along the above switch with a nob to go with it from a an american in Germany


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

woody16v said:


> ^ i really like that car.
> 
> 
> today i actually did something scirocco related!
> ...


 Put it in the owen and heat it to 250 degrees C, take it out, weld up the crack with a filler material made for cast iron....back into the owen and then let it sit there while lowering the temperature 50 degrees every hour or so.


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

I finally fixed my brakes! Only took me 2 1/2 years


----------



## DT1 (May 9, 2011)

Finally put in new soundproofing and carpets. As well as being quieter I'm hoping it will be warmer in the winter too, fingers crossed. 

Colour-coded the rear spoiler white, just need a good day to strip off the black tape round the window and fit.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

@keebler no it was up in washington Im on leave up here for another week. Its gold not much left but good fenders doors are ok all side glass last time i was there mostly body panels now. But when I get down to texas youll have to come over and dig through my parts lol


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I gave her a complete check over before my trip to waterfest only to find out the right side front wheel lug nuts was hand tight :screwy:


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

My window got stuck in the down position, (in an evil rain storm no less) so I had to follow my own tutorial on how to rebuild the regulator. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4227385-Phenoms-Howtos-Power-window-regulator-rebuild


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Crashed mine on wednesday... 

Today I´ll begin to fix it...


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

that sucks man  

today i flogged it through some good windy roads like she was meant to do  
I love my car sounds soo good echoing off the mountains


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> Crashed mine on wednesday...
> 
> Today I´ll begin to fix it...


 
hope the damage was not real bad


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

changed my headlight switch at 4 a.m. so I could see to go to work this morning


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

California 16v said:


> hope the damage was not real bad


 It was! The whole left side is exhausted... 

But today i hammered, and fixed what I can... 

New (used) fender on it...fit´s! New hood and new fender in green I will get next week if I´m lucky. 

So I only need a new driver side door now. 

Car is now ooook, not pretty, but ok. Anyway...now I can drive it again and everything is straight again. Diffent colors are ugly but what will I do in this short time... 

If I get no green LC6V door I´ll paint one of my doors in stock by myself....whatever! 

Was a good working day... 

By the way I have done the paint for our new garbage can for our new appartment in "Blood-Pearl". *Sick, Crazy, Customstyle!* :laugh::screwy: I think it needs some pinstripes....but my girlfriend Denise won´t. :laugh:


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

Frist time ever both S2's are running sweet!! Topping that, the weather been great this season!!! Check out the Mid-alantic show pics. Both are black non-sun roof Sciroccos. Driving them every-day!!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Changed the main beams (large lens) on my Euro headlights to a set that are painted black on the shell/back area, to match the high beams (inter lights) that are also black on the shell and the powder coated black frames 

going to paint the ones I took out black also soon


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

painting my wing


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

put on a ported head with autotech cams started sanding the intake mani.....
Goes back on the dyno next week


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

euroheadnyc said:


> painting my wing


Boy you easterners just don't get it, do you lol?

Moving on, my new gearing is really fun (thanks Paul) and it's nice to leave two black streaks instead of one when I hammer it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

euroheadnyc said:


> painting my wing


Ah yes. I completely forgot.

I need to take some pictures and post them up. Mine came out super nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I lowered my front coils about a half an inch that way my front wheels tuck a little just like my backs do. I thought id have clearance issues with my tires rubbing on the springs but it happens that I have maybe a centimeter or 2 of room yet between tires and coils up from 

Want her to be sexy for Dubs in the Vally Aug 6th :beer:


----------



## Scirocco 16V (Jul 2, 2011)

Lowered the Rear on HUR springs and KYB shocks. ill do the front tomorrow., Also got some e30 headlights and an e30 grill......oh where to start. haha


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

last night had a photoshoot with it and today she got dropped off at the shipping company. See her in 5 days


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Mopped out 1/2 " of water from the drivers side undertray ( RHD) and I think the fuse box is soaking up the windscreen seal leakage on the other side 

Oh yeah, its frickin raining


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

Drove it 9 miles and then washed it lol


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Did one of these -->> :facepalm: as I realized what I got myself into.

:laugh:


----------



## Scirocco 16V (Jul 2, 2011)

Drove the rocco for the first time over a mile. Over heated like mad when i got to the gas station after about 4 miles. Wouldn't start, Let sit for a while filled with coolant, Drove home. let sit at home put in coolant. Drove 20 miles and did ok. If there is to much oil in the car would it burn that oil and cause it to overheat at all? Sorry I'm not the brightest with this just curious,

at the end of the day, LOVE my Rocco!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Usually it burns it off, but they do funny things. When I first got my very first rocco, I put 7 quarts of oil in (I didn't know anything about cars) - I was driving, and went around a corner, and suddenly I had a CLOUD OF INSANE SMOKE pouring out the tailpipe. Then it went away. I checked the dipstick later, and it seemed to be normal.


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

*smoke*

Italian tune-up !


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

*TODAY*

Drove my car again... in 100+ degree weather. With no a/c


----------



## RVa16v (Jul 29, 2001)

spent a few hours with a friend trying to get one of my rear shock bolts to free up.... a torch, a dremel, vice grips and a lot of penetrating oil and my coilovers are on.


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

Got the correct tires (205/45/16) from Jae and had Hankook Tire up in Lynnwood mount them on my phone dials. 

Just enough clearance with the raceland coilovers (not running the helper springs) and using 25mm adapter up front..and 20mm out back. The phone dials are 65mm offset (Porsche 928 16" versions). They just seem to be made for the Scirocco..


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

Listed the mk1 in the classified section, and the wheels that went with it....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...res-exhaust-with-test-pipe-raceland-coils-ect..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-mag-wheels-crazy-offset!-Carson-City-Nevada


----------



## scrcc2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Got the 16v running and into the shop for inspection. First time on the road since may 2010. 
















Started prepping for paint, need to get the crap brown off of it.


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^Inspection - you PA guys need that even for Historic tags?

Today I put a nice car cover on my S1. This is bittersweet, because now I cannot see the car every time I go out in the driveway. I guess this means I will have to uncover him and do more driving


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

MickR said:


> ^^^Inspection - you PA guys need that even for Historic tags?
> 
> Today I put a nice car cover on my S1. This is bittersweet, because now I cannot see the car every time I go out in the driveway. I guess this means I will have to uncover him and do more driving



historic tags are slightly harder to get in pa and harder to get around the rules (what with the annual inspections and all) street rod tags are different, but again there are more rules that here in good ole md. that is one good thing about md government, probably THE good thing.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Drove one..........


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

MickR said:


> ^^^Inspection - you PA guys need that even for Historic tags?
> 
> Today I put a nice car cover on my S1. This is bittersweet, because now I cannot see the car every time I go out in the driveway. I guess this means I will have to uncover him and do more driving





woody16v said:


> historic tags are slightly harder to get in pa and harder to get around the rules (what with the annual inspections and all) street rod tags are different, but again there are more rules that here in good ole md. that is one good thing about md government, probably THE good thing.


PA can be a tough state when it comes to historic tags. We have two different plates for this. Classic is for 15 years and older. Emissions tests are waived, but annual safety inspections are required. Antique tags are for 25 years and older. Both emissions and safety inspections are waived. However, neither plate can be used as daily driver or regular transportation. 

As for what I did recently, I mounted up some snowflakes.


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

Twinrocco's said:


> Drove my car again... in 100+ degree weather. With no a/c


Still hot today.I got A/C back. Thanks to Daves World! still r-12 legal!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug T said:


> Drove one..........



Call me tomorrow dude, I'll be cleaning mine.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Call me tomorrow dude, I'll be cleaning mine.


Parts on loan to Mr Veeeeeeeeee


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you sir, and microsoft does as well.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

On my way....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug T said:


> On my way....


Cool, I am awake again so come on in. Just mind the dog :laugh:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Didja get your bumpers on?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

My Old Roc said:


> Didja get your bumpers on?


Not yet...still waiting for you o master of the blue headliner.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Doug, I owe you man. Ribbit. :heart:



















:beer:


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Took it around the block on 3.5 cylinders.

Apparently the cap on the distributor is not made to hold a transmission. Who knew?

Also:
rear main seal
clutch
pressure plate
replaced CVs
new speedometer cable
new tranny fluid + seals


----------



## randomguy (Sep 16, 2010)

Can I play? Technically it was yesterday, but it's the first time in about 4 years...

Got my '75 out of storage and trying to get it running. Yesterday I installed the fuel distributor and lines I picked up. No fire in the hole, but we're getting somewhere.


----------



## randomguy (Sep 16, 2010)

Update: tinkered with it at lunch, found a vacuum leak, and it runs! Happy day.


----------



## DT1 (May 9, 2011)

Mounted a colour-coded rear spoiler.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Drove it to work.
Replaced cap/rotor.

Driving it over the mountain, hoping nothing falls off.


----------



## mavicman (Nov 13, 2000)

Started to install my Gee Bee set of silicone hoses on the 16v. Only did the breather hose and upper rad/overflow hose; car is in a storage unit. Will get this home soon to finish the job. It looks nice so far...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

In prepping the car to go get scanned for Microsoft, I decided to investigate why it has been running warm. Yeah, found the problem...time for a head gasket. :facepalm:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Bought a couple odds and ends today to finish up the fuel delivery & breather/catch can install. Also started making the gaskets for in between the Dellortos & manifold, gettin ready to mount the carbs .


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Drove her 500ish miles. Again. It was hell, but somebody had to do it, and I have the purple wardrobe, so it may as well be me! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

cleaned and regreased my drivers side CV shaft.......after it puked out in an intersection:banghead:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

applied primer and base coat.... to my center caps


and remembered that i picked up some walnut shell for blasting the trans case, wheels, and anything else i can think of that wont take aluminum oxide:thumbup:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Yesterday she got washed and waxed.

Today we participate in a road rally for charity. Its really more of a scavenger hunt. I have never done one of these before so I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

Finally got the G60 valve cover installed on the 8v. What a pita  Anyone have a Timing belt cover from a G60 for sale?


----------



## Scirocco 16V (Jul 2, 2011)

Got my teardrops stripped and polished


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scrilla said:


> Finally got the G60 valve cover installed on the 8v. What a pita  Anyone have a Timing belt cover from a G60 for sale?


I like to know who mad you that bracket for the accelerator cable......

Oh and today I drove the scirocco to the airport and back.....He loves that run:thumbup:


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> I like to know who mad you that bracket for the accelerator cable......


I got it from BFI. The one they picture on the site and the one you get are a little different so I had to modify the bracket quite a bit for it to work with the G60 cover, but I'm happy with the end result.

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk1thcabr.html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Took mine to the Canal Days car show yesterday, about 600 cars of all types and a great display of kites along the lakeshore L. Erie) by the Welland Canal. They had a kickass band playing all day and it was awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Scirocco 16V said:


> Got my teardrops stripped and polished


How did you polish them?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Yesterday I drained the 17 year old fuel out of the 80.

The good news there is that there was no rust or other debris in the fuel that came out, which leaves me hopeful that it will start without too much difficulty.


----------



## scrcc2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Worked on the 16v to get it ready for paint. Took the bumpers off and all the lights. Sanded a lot and marked all the spots i need to fix. I only found three small spots of rust and they are just on the doors. Will be fixing them tomorrow and sanding some more.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oil change.
General underbody inspection (woot! no new problems found!  )
Figured out why the fuel pump sometimes makes a horrible noise at priming - broken rubber mount. Not worried about it now.  

Forgot to tweak the stupid 'cage' at the front of the selector shaft (where the relay ball fits into it) - damned thing spread a bit on me again.
One of these days, I'll pull the shaft out, and strengthen (read: weld) that part of it, so that it stays properly-fitting.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I replaced the driver's side tail light bulb. 

It was the only thing broken. :thumbup:

Of course this was after I drove it to work today. Around 5:00 I saw a hail warning as the rain started to fall. 

Thankfully, I ran out to the car and drove it into a small warehouse that functions as a welding shop for aircraft carriers. It was safe from the hail as the shop is deserted from about 3:00 till 7:00 AM most days...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Also, forgot to add that I put the new euro plate on. 

Extra points to anyone who deciphers the meaning.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Extra points to anyone who deciphers the meaning.


How 'bout a challenge? 

I sanded things a little today.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Also, forgot to add that I put the new euro plate on.
> 
> Extra points to anyone who deciphers the meaning.


Yeah, paint code for the car.

I'm into paint codes and painting. Just painted the old motorcycle 83 Scirocco VW Montego Black Metallic LY9V (Dupont). Three layers of base coat, 5 layers of clear coat, then cut and polish. 

Just a test run for when I'll actually paint the Scirocco. It looks fantastic.


----------



## Scirocco 16V (Jul 2, 2011)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> How did you polish them?


used paint stripper and a plastic putty scraper, then used a scrub brush and washed them with water and soap with a terry cloth, repeat like 3 times, then i used a terry cloth and mothers polish, will probably buff it out with a buffing wheels soon. They look pretty nice though!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> How 'bout a challenge?
> 
> I sanded things a little today.


Hey Chris, you missed a spot. 

F*cker. :wave:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Also, forgot to add that I put the new euro plate on.
> 
> Extra points to anyone who deciphers the meaning.


OS: Old School?
53: Type 53 (Scirocco)
LK6Y: Cedar Green paint.

What do I win?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cuppie said:


> OS: Old School?
> 53: Type 53 (Scirocco)
> LK6Y: Cedar Green paint.
> 
> What do I win?


no, OS : Osnabrück, Deutschland where the Scirocco was built


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cuppie said:


> OS: Old School?
> 53: Type 53 (Scirocco)
> LK6Y: Cedar Green paint.
> 
> What do I win?


Partial scene points for your partially correct answer. 



California 16v said:


> no, OS : Osnabrück, Deutschland where the Scirocco was built


Randall is correct. Home of the Karmann coach works. :thumbup:

And yes, Chris, this wasn't particularly difficult, especially for someone with your extensive VW knowledge.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Damn. So close....

I did have to Google the paint code, though - I recognized it as a paint code, but didn't know the exact name of your green. 
So, not infallible, me....


----------



## Scirocco 16V (Jul 2, 2011)

Trying to get my stupid wheel off so i can get all my freshley stripped and polished teardrops on.

i need a passenger headlight and taillight to, but dont wanna brak the bank, ughhhhhh


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Nothing. 

BUT, I did crack open a Haynes and Bentley (well one & one half Bentley) today to try and get some traction on somebody _else_'s Scirocco.


Page *Seventy*! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So I tinkered with my A/C somewhat.

Discovered my issue with the blower motor:










 dumb timob! 


Anyway, I discovered that my A/C DOES work. It only works on fan speed 1 or 2. those speeds are VERY light, and seem exactly the same. When I put it to 3 or 4, the fan blows much harder, but the compressor turns right off. :screwy:


----------



## scrcc2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Removed the rear windows, got all the vinyl off the b-pillars, sanded more, found two more tiny rust spots, removed the front and rear piece of the 16v kit. I'm going to hopefully fiberglass them tomorrow and make them look like the euro ones.


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

I spent a couple more hours in the driveway sanding today......one side almost done, another day or two on the other side.

then removing the vinyl from the b-pillars and getting the primer gun out


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

fixed the horn contact ring on my mkI steering wheel horn pad.


not the unit (contact ring) on the column side of the s/wheel...the one where the center pad actually presses in to make electrical contact:










mine had long ago busted, so that when i pressed in on the horn pad it would sometimes *s-p-r-o-i-n-g* out at me if i didn't gingerly replace it after 'horn application'. then it would hang there all jangly-like til i got home to stuff it all back in place.

got a new contact ring on order today from work. my original unit was all eroded and funny-looking....which explained my sometimes intermittent (depending on steering wheel rotational position) horn operation.

go figger.

i'll be properly 'horny' mid-week next week.....:sly:


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Bought materials for my pop out window prototype.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> Bought materials for my pop out window prototype.


looking forward to a thread about this


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> Bought materials for my pop out window prototype.



I've been thinking of doing this, like, forevers. 

start_a_thread start_a_thread start_a_thread start_a_thread 
start_a_thread start_a_thread 
start_a_thread 
start_a_thread 


start_a_thread 
start_a_thread 
start_a_thread 
start_a_thread 
start_a_thread 
start_a_thread 


start_a_thread 
start_a_thread


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

You MKI drivers already get fancy vent windows


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tberk said:


> i've been thinking of doing this, like, forevers.
> 
> Start_a_thread start_a_thread start_a_thread start_a_thread
> start_a_thread start_a_thread
> ...



do eeeeet!!!!!


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Received the last few bits of hardware I needed for the x-flo/3A motor build. Hopefully, soon I can get all the stuff to the machine shop and back to bolt this stuff on!


----------



## gelandegolf (Feb 26, 2010)

*pics*

Oooh, turbo goodies! :beer:

I mocked up my front end enough to get a better feel for how it'll look...








Gotta start a build thread one of these days!


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

gelandegolf said:


> Oooh, turbo goodies! :beer:
> 
> I mocked up my front end enough to get a better feel for how it'll look...
> 
> ...


Love it - French ellipsoids (HID retrofit?), clean euro bumps...sweet! :thumbup: My only recommendation would be to paint the vertical supports behind the grill black like the factory.

What wheels are you going to run w/ it??


----------



## gelandegolf (Feb 26, 2010)

*pic*

Absolutely... I *hate* seeing body color thru the front grill on anything.

Dunno about HID's... probably just make sure the stock H1's run bright with a good relayed harness. I don't imagine I'll be doing much night driving with this setup as it is! 

Euro bumps will be trimmed to fit the flares. These have actually been trimmed before for a Zender kit, so no tragedy there. 

Wheels:








BBS E52's w/225/45-15's. Between spacers & adapters I'll make sure these flares get filled just right! 

Probably won't be done in time for Bonelli, but we'll see! Thanks for the props! :beer:


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Those wheels will look absolutely sick on that CE!! :heart:


----------



## gelandegolf (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks again. I sold my '79 17 years ago, so I've had some time to think about how I'd build the next one. Although I mostly lucked out, finding a restored body with sweet flares already on it...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

You bought that car from Avi down here in SoCal, no? That bastid didn't even tell me he had that car or it would have been mine. Fantastic score indeed!  :beer:

Also, do you already have those wheels? I know who can make them for you locally if not.


----------



## gelandegolf (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep, Avi's track-car-to-be. Too bad he's getting out of Sciroccos, but I'm glad his silver car didn't get parted out.

I should have everything I need to rebuild these wheels, minus tires, but if you have a BBS motorsport wheel resource, I'd love to know more for future reference! :beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Thought so. Bastard lol.

Wheel stuff can be had through Brian at http://rotiform.com/.

Bring that sucker to Bonelli, I'd love to see it in person. 

...I have a good tire source as well if you are having trouble. :beer:


----------



## stressman (Jul 9, 2011)

fixed my horn, clever previous owner grounded one pole of horn direct to chassis, so when I connected horn +12V, it turned on as soon as I turned the key  Wires rerouted, now works perfectly 

Also, installed white LEDs to the switches beside instrument cluster. Now it is getting more and more nice white in the night, instead of green  Just have to do middle console... maybe tommorow.


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

I installed a new J-hook throttle cable grommet today - the one that fits the cable to the pedal. That is a tricky little job - you have to thread the J-hook end into the grommet first, then push the thing into the eye-hole. What a strange little design it is (that's a pleasant way to put it, right?)


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

this. 

:thumbup:


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

installed my weighted shift rod assembly I built from the scirocco.org archives. as well as new bushing.
I have firtst gear now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It needs a bit of adjusting though, to get first, I have to partially push it down and over towards reverse....job for another day.

oh yeah and I went to visit punchbug in my Scirocco..


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Received a small box in the mail today:
a '99' wiper relay from a fellow Vortexer. So, in that went. 

Saturday, I plan on heading up to Auburn Hills, and getting a bunch of randomness from The Parts Place.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

New axle flange shipped today, and I picked up a new filter and 5 quarts of synthetic and 2 more quarts of MT90. As far as what I *did*, I re-centered my steering wheel, the Microsoft guys put it back on crooked.  :laugh:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Well, not today but last Sunday I brought home my new 81S.










Unfortunately it blew the radiator. So, I need to replace that before trying to drive it more.


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

*VR6T*

I had inter and out boot installed,steering knuckle bolt installed and the Hood latch adjusted & configure, suspension adjusted +10mm all around.. she feeling a lot better now


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Ordered up a lightened flywheel and 4 sealing washers for the Lysholm.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Just when I thought thing were looking brighter for the rocco, I had to do a :facepalm: when she blew her head gasket on the highway.

Time to do work on my .:R32 and park the 'rocco for a bit.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Well, not today but last Sunday I brought home my new 81S.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

is that a Kamei X1 front spoiler from a mk2 Scirocco?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> is that a Kamei X1 front spoiler from a mk2 Scirocco?



I believe it is. Unfortunately, I did crack it when I put it on the tow dolly. But its still repairable. Debating if I like it or not. I already have a S spoiler on the line if I decide to go original.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

My $0.02: That front air dam would look really good with matching skirts and rear valance; otherwise I would run the factory (vr) front air dam. Either way that is a great looking car, cosmos is the best color other than black that was ever released. :thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I installed the "99" wiper with the programmable delay.

http://www.vwgolf-mk2.com/e99_programable_intermittent_wiper_relay.html

I had found the relay in a mk3 in a salvage yard years ago. I love it. Our Quantum Syncro has one of these as well.

I also installed a later style door chime relay - you know the one - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU6BepKUZWE

I found that in a 16v Scirocco in a salvage yard in Colorado. I had never seen a 16v Scirocco before, and I noticed that the relay had a speaker-thingy on the front, unlike mine. So when I put it into my car, I thought that it was the coolest thing EVAR! 

Heh. But I have bigger plans for tomorrow.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

Non-AC Radiator to match my de-ACed car. And since the Non-AC radiator, and matching hoses cost only a few bucks more than a 16V w/ AC upper hose.

Hoses too because.. well they're original. Its amazing what duct tape can hold together until parts arrive.



TheTimob said:


> Today I installed the "99" wiper with the programmable delay.
> 
> http://www.vwgolf-mk2.com/e99_programable_intermittent_wiper_relay.html
> 
> I had found the relay in a mk3 in a salvage yard years ago. I love it. Our Quantum Syncro has one of these as well.


These work in our cars? I was always under the impression that since the wiper switch had an unusual layout it wouldn't work for us.

I had one in a MK3 years ago too, it was quite nifterific.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Neckromacr said:


> These work in our cars? I was always under the impression that since the wiper switch had an unusual layout it wouldn't work for us.
> 
> I had one in a MK3 years ago too, it was quite nifterific.


 Yup, it plugs right in, and works the same as it did on the mk3!


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

Purchased a turbo manifold on ebay along with a t3 some oil lines and a bov


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

did some more smoothing on the stock exhaust manifold... was in a terrible mood till i started too, once he iron shavings started flying i was quite the happy camper for some odd reason. ill credit the scirocco, rewarding me for my efforts.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

ordered thermostat, temp sensor, fan switch and a few other random parts


----------



## bookanon (Aug 13, 2011)

*what i did to my rocco today*

I bought mine! 1984 no sunroof no rear wiper 112k and a dear shaped dent in the hood pics to come tomorrow when i pick it up:wave::wave:


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

bookanon said:


> I bought mine! 1984 no sunroof no rear wiper 112k and a dear shaped dent in the hood pics to come tomorrow when i pick it up:wave::wave:


Oh, so exiting! Sounds like my 84! Leather seats? What color? 

Always like to hear about scirocco purchases

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I did:


G-Grind Cam
Timing Belt and Tensioner
Removed timing covers
Checked valve/cam clearance
16v throttlebody
G60 Valve Cover
Modified the breather setup
New rubber valve cover gasket with new studs
Changed throttle cable to 16v type


Before










After (mostly, I put the strut brace back on later)












Why? The wheels match now!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Raced it!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

fredybender said:


> Raced it!


:thumbup:


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

75 > bought it, proceeded to poke holes through the floor with a screwdriver.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Tobias, maybe you should use a mk3 for the floor panels :

http://www.club53c.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=291

in French, with good pictures


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

TBD if I want to dig in .. I suspect more rust in the doors, and everything has surface rust in the seams. Might sell it to someone with more time since I can't build two Sciroccos at once.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I drove it in the rain.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Tobias, maybe you should use a mk3 for the floor panels :
> 
> http://www.club53c.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=291
> 
> in French, with good pictures


Link not working ... ^^


Here are the original threads: 

http://www.vwquebec.ca/forum/showthread.php?269283-Mk1-c


http://www.vwquebec.ca/forum/showthread.php?271992-mk1c-225tt-photo


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Thanks, I will take a look at that. Have to seriously brush up on my French


----------



## 16v2a2vr6 (Jul 25, 2010)

fixed my relay harness for my light and ordered engine mounts


----------



## NateX (Jun 27, 2007)

*Didn't pay for a fuel pump, did an oil change and tune up.*

Replaced the ground connector for my transfer fuel pump since it had failed causing the inline pump to make awful noises and lose pressure. Did an oil/filter change, and finally adjusted my replacement DPR to 10mv +/-1 @850 RPM and 6 deg BTDC per the Bentley and now she purrs like a kitten. 

That is, with the exception of the nasty valve train noise at idle after warming up, but I am told that is just the beauty of a 16v. :facepalm:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

fredybender said:


> Raced it!


Proof from passenger cam


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Cooling System Fixed*

Lower rad hose to engine from overflow tank blew out at the engine so I replaced it. Fan wasn't coming on and coolant wasn't flowing, but it was cooking in the overflow tank. Having determined the fan motor was fine I replaced the thermostat. Then cut the disintigrated wire out of the wires going to the thermo switch and hooked up the three wires directly, without one of those white cluster things. Boiled the new thermostat to make sure I didn't get a dud. After the re. & re. I boiled the old one and yes it didn't open. Now I just need to solve the fuel starvation problem at cold start.

Also, ordered a used looking pump for cheap including delivery so can't wait to have that back - unlocking the door from the outside (and locking afterwards) for everyone who gets in my passenger seat has become a pain. Yes, I don't have lock knobs inside.


----------



## stressman (Jul 9, 2011)

welll... for las three days:

pulled mk2 diesel engine from the parts car that I bought
channged oil pan seal
painted few bits on the engine in black and cleaned engine and the gearbox
pulled mk1 "oil consumer" engine out from rocco
fitted new horns, new antena, cleaned engine bay
fitted new engine in rocco, replaced valve cover seal, and painted it black

now I'm pissed off because new exhaust manifold is positioned at the third cylinder, and it was right in the middle on the old engine, so my 2-1 (wider) section doesn't fit because of the gear levers. Bah!

Removed exhaust from the old engine, tried to do the same on the engine in the rocco, but these are rusty, so I sprayed A HUGE amount of WD40 on them. And waiting... meantime, I sent my nerves to go fishing to calm down a little...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Daydreamed of many more parts I have no $$ for!
Decided to get my Recaros recovered and put them back in the roc
finished up my shifter rebuild with the new shaft bushing and oem relay ball.

Looked at it for a minute!

Now going to make proper 10mm hubcentric spacers custome machined for it.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

got excited cause this showed up 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9053.578946985.100000220849549&type=1&theater


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

finshed fixing rust and holes under rear hatch glass......shot it in epoxy primer.
tomorrow, the rear window goes back in......not too far from paint now!!!!


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)

Avoided a tow with a roadside improvised distributor rotor. 
I was 25 miles from civilization, butane soldering irons are great. 
Got me all the way home and didn't skip a beat. 
The grin on my face when it actually started.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

mbelt said:


> Avoided a tow with a roadside improvised distributor rotor.
> I was 25 miles from civilization, butane soldering irons are great.
> Got me all the way home and didn't skip a beat.
> The grin on my face when it actually started.


Wow!! You win! Best side-of-road hack I've seen in a looong time!


----------



## Zizzaria (Aug 18, 2011)

Lucked out today, royal purp was on sale, the same price in 1L bottles as the other oils.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

drove it with the new t-stat, fan run switch, and temp sender all is good woo! well almost all have a bouncy idle when I come to a stop but if I let it just idle for a few and it will stabilize. Idk any idea's


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

finished installing a 4k transmission. only to find that my battery had died in the down time.

looks like ill get that charged tomorrow...


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Locking Vacuum Pump install*

This - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...VW-wants-433-taxes-in&p=73271714#post73271714


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

primed it yesterday........block sanded it this morning and painted my car!!!!!!!!!!! 

it's all one colour finally...pics to follow when I see Cathy next....I am nowhere near smart enough to post pictures. 

final clean up and assembly tomorrow, then a good detailing. next week, wet sanding


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

took my air compressor out


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Uncle Rocco is having to do daily driver until my new daily arrives in two weeks. Sorry, its not a VW, boutht a xjr for a daily.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

replaced headlight bulbs with these :










High performance halogen bulbs, H4/9003, SilverStar ~4000K, 55/60w rating

http://c1552172.r72.cf0.rackcdn.com/143467_x600.jpg


----------



## kayakman13 (Aug 24, 2009)

New door striker pins, new throttle cable, new oil dipstick funnel and... a new ooga horn!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Long overdue oil changes and charging the battery. Will see this week if it was just dead temporarily or permanently.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Battery does appear to be alive. :thumbup: Taking an awful long time to start though. I'm hoping it's just the old gas in there. Vacuumed, wiped down the interior, washed her and then filled up with gas. Now going to clean the windows. Tomorrow Mandy and I are taking our cars to a local car show. Should be fun.


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

Over the weekend I put in a new timing belt. I figured while I was there, I might as well ditch the poly motor mounts, too. No more teeth rattling! 
There's still a coolant and oil leak to sort out. :facepalm:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

first really test trip todayEverything is ok.im think the car is ready for a new dyno test .


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5012401-Scirqtro-Project...-Once-again-again.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Brought my buddies Scirocco to the painter...

2 Years of work...next pics with paint....yay!









When it´s back I do the G60 swap... engine is finished and ready for the bay.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I installed my Eurosport Exhaust.










No after picture yet, as it's dark!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Took the 16V to a nice little (400 cars) local show. Car started right off and ran great. So I guess it was my old gas. :thumbup:


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

RoccoRacer said:


> Over the weekend I put in a new timing belt. I figured while I was there, I might as well ditch the poly motor mounts, too. No more teeth rattling!
> There's still a coolant and oil leak to sort out. :facepalm:


...aaaaaaaaand the thermostat housing blew out last night. :facepalm:


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Yesterday I replaced the door handle gaskets, door lock knob bezels, and aligned the window cranks so they sit at the same angle when window is up.

*Today, I changed the oil and replaced the bulbs on the back of the instrument cluster. While I was doing that I figured I'd open it up and paint the speedo and tach needles for better visibility:










(Actually, my girlfriend painted them and they are much more flourescent than depicted) :thumbup:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Get a few black light LEDS and they'll float 

Started the new harness on the MKI. No lines near the turbo. All the wires are color coded and new end connectors.

A couple more weeks and I can try restarting it!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

shaved the tails and drove it ..... like I borrowed it....


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Put in my pre-order for the new rml snowflakes 
Now time to get on my head gasket issue :banghead:


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

installed and timed my new/used injection pump.......
it runs much better now that it is not draining a litre an hour all over the road as I drive....

this pump is set up for fuel, so I will have to get a manual boost controller and crank it up a bit


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*about time.*

picked up this 9a today for my 87, eace:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ Jealous! I want moar power, too! 

Me:
Yesterday: gave her a bath. Put her on a hoist, looked her over. Adjusted belts (had got a bit noisey, and was having issues with rain Sunday. I hate V-belts...) Fixed loose shift linkage (nut for relay ball was _slightly_ loose. Created huge play.)
Today: (finally!) removed front speakers, and filled gaps between speaker baskets & door pockets. Also applied a little padding for the grilles. Initial listen has it better; still need to evaluate more (Johnny Cash _Hurt_, and _The Man Comes Around_ (from _American IV: The Man Comes Around_) will tell for sure if the 'farting' is fixed. But, no more buzzing!)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, today I headed out for a bit of a drive in Klausie, and decided not to bother taking the toolbag. SO I start smelling gas, like at a service station type raw gas. I investigate under the car ( all good!:thumbup and discover a leaking fuel line to the rail but I have no screwdriver.  Luckily Canadian Tire was handy, and I fixed that (easy) and went for a drive. Only to smell raw gas. :thumbdown: It was leaking in another place too! Odd that after 5 years or so the clamps got loose, but at least my 32 year old summer daily started acting like a Scirocco!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Here is what I did yesterday.

I put the screw that holds the fuse panel back in.
Re-hooked up the lines going to the starter. 
Hooked the battery cables back up, and tightened the Taylor Battery Cover.

Added 1/4" quart of oil, and started it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Drove it :thumbup:


----------



## kayakman13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Fixed my triangle window. It now opens! We'll see how bad it leaks... I also reattached a few trim pieces, did some more work on the bumpers with back to black, changed her oil, washed the windows off and drove up to some twisty backroads.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Yesterday I installed a carpet dash mat. No more visible cracks! lol

*Tomorrow I plan on installing the Brembo front rotors and ATE pads. Also will do a good visual check on condition of ball joints, tie rod ends, etc while in there.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Well finished up a bunch of things over the last two days. Nomatter how long in advance I plan for H2O I NEVER wind up having things done with time to relax before. But thats half the fun of projects right? 

New fuel rail worked out and Im finishing up some polishing and cosmetic things. My seats won't be ready until the day before I leave... I think I know how that's gonna end up. :roll: 

I properly resealed the wheels with this


Finished up most of the false floor. Still have to figure out what to do with some 6x9's for the rear and seal the rear panel for the subs. Not really a system guy, but its nice to have a little something. I like the sound of the 16vt, but its no 5cyl.


----------



## micdip'88 (Sep 7, 2011)

drove her.... hard. daily. the scirocco is meant to be enjoyed! feed her gas, keep her running good and enjoy!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

@ Mange:
instead of 6x9s in the rear (which won't fit on the side shelves), why not something a little smaller?
A 5.25" speaker will fit (if you make, say, a wood mounting plate) on the side shelves.
Get a 5.25" component set, make a pair of custom mounts, bolt the whole mess to the side shelves. Done. And, with ZERO modification to the shelves.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

kept sanding my tail lights.... almost done.......


----------



## SpahnDirge (Dec 6, 2010)

Put in the new cluster, moved some toggle switches around.
Thanks Cody! :thumbup:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Washed it and took a pic


----------



## Skankahaulic (May 24, 2004)

I had a fun little show to go to today!! Judges all loved the Rocco!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

finished sanding...... sat back and stared for a while!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

ziggirocco said:


> finished sanding...... sat back and stared for a while!


That looks extra nice!

Today I drove the Mk1 and washed it. Nice and clean. :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Did....this! And I hate it...because that had to be our sandblasters work. But the lazy guy did nothing! 

Now I have to to this job by my hands and the power drill...



Rest of the Rocco is in the paintbox now...


----------



## curtisz (Sep 20, 2011)

Went to the Licensing Agency to transfer the title of my new Scirocco into my name! Woo-hoo! :thumbup:


----------



## kayakman13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Broke the windshield. A large TV, CRT TV will NOT fit in the front seats, nor the hatch without folding down the rear seats. Luckily insurance is cheap on these things!

Filled her with premium, she ran great! But now the passenger brake is growling again and generating lots of heat. I JUST replaced them. Pulling it apart again soon.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Another 4 hours of grinding later...:facepalm:



Bottom side is almost done...fortunately. :sly:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

got more parts for the roc!

new silicone pcv hose
euro valances

yeay!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

ordering parts wooo! muhaha I love parts makes me happy.


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Cylinder head arrived today! with a TT adjustable sprocket and G-grind cam. 

Cleaned up and painted some hubs and spindle mounts for the front end, and bought new bearings.

Cleaned up and painted a Volvo lower intake section to make a cold air with.

Picked up a battery relocation kit too

Now I need to get under the hood and get some work done! :laugh:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Found out the battery was dead  Brought home a jumper pack to get it to work for a new oil pan tomorrow.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

reapplied the reflective pinstripe on the side that was cracking and ruined the rear molding


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

today was busy,

rewired my tailights for 2 running lights and 2 brake lights...installed my shaved all tinted red talights

relayed my headlights and installed my yellow film covered lights

replaced battery connections

tidied some wiring under the hood

all while at work and getting paid to do it....I love my job


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

slaped in the new pcv hose that was long overdue


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Today I did some minor tune up stuff on it, first replacement maintenance parts since purchasing the car a few weeks ago. I replaced the air filter, spark plugs (replaced the Bosch Platinums someone put in there), ignition wireset, cap and rotor. All parts Bosch-made except air filter. The old air filter was really disgusting and I'm glad I changed it! I have a new Bosch fuel filter but the parts supplier sold me the wrong one and I didn't notice until I got home. So that will be next weekend's thing-to-do I guess.

*Then I took it for a test drive! Seems to drive a little better (besides the dirty air filter, the cap and rotor had some serious buildup on the metal points).

:thumbup:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I wired in the new 2 sensor Knock system oin Victor and cranked over the new engine. No spark & no fuel, just wanted to build oil pressure and lube the system well.

One more wire to run then the MS V3 is wired in. Time for spark & fuel!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Tonight after I drove it home from work I replaced the circuit foil that wraps around the rear of the instrument cluster. The foil on the cluster had already been swapped because there was no power going to two of the three bulbs, but even though this spare lit up all three bulbs, the red l.e.d. for the oil pressure and the blue one for the brights would not work. I secured a brand new foil from work last week and installed it tonight. Now EVERYTHING in the cluster works (with the exception of the odomoeter which sometimes does not roll on very hot days).


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

The odometer problem will get worse (read:  it's "works up to xx degrees" point will go down.) Time to rebuild it. 
(That's on my list of things to do over the winter.)


Me:
developed a bit of an, ah, body vibration problem of late. On the hoist tonight, look her over, and.... right engine mount has collapsed; bottom 'leg' of the mount breaking apart. 
Full set of engine mounts just went in 4 months ago.  
That diagnosed.... clean and grease relay ball for shifter (had some binding issues); much better.
Then, finally got around to cleaning up the 'ball of wires' that I created when I installed my headlight relays. 90 minutes, and a couple of comb splices (and appropriate terminals) later... much better. Not a single ring terminal at the battery now.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Cleaned it outside. Sunday I will put in a new driveshaft rubber and do some other stuff to make it ready for our german autumn/winter weather...

The hood for my friend is fillered...now do some more sanding on sunday and finish it. :laugh:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

cuppie said:


> The odometer problem will get worse (read: it's "works up to xx degrees" point will go down.) Time to rebuild it.
> (That's on my list of things to do over the winter.)


 Yeah I've been doing some research on how to rebuild it. I found the website that sells the replacement gears but made of metal so they don't crack; but it works for the most part for now. 

Today, I finally got fed up with having to manually lift the rear cargo cover due to broken straps. Since the originals are obsolete, I decided to visit my local Ace Hardware and buy some cable parts and make my own, that will never break. The eye bolts are 1/4" and the cable is 5/32" IIRC (the store was out of 1/8" cable). I used one of my broken straps to figure out the length, and took about a half hour to put both together. They work like a dream! And I can easily unhook the cables from the hatch pins and remove the cargo cover for more space. See below:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I like the creativity; I don't like the eyelets bolted to the cargo cover. 
If I were doing that.... I would have crimped the cables below the cargo cover, rather than using the eyelets. 
I also would have shrink-wrapped the cables. The bare steel is just a little too shiny for my taste. But, that's just me. {{shrugs}} 


In my news... 
Yesterday (end of work day; it was slow), finally got around to looking into my cold-start issue (now that it's cold again, it's a problem.) 
Cold start valve is complete inop. Why, you ask? Several reasons: 
- open circuit from starter to CSV 
- 325 ohms resistance from CSV to TTS 
- TTS 'open' with cold engine.  
The first two, I don't mind - wiring repairs are cheap-to-free - just takes a little time. But, dammit, a new TTS is $200!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

As our cars get older, more and more parts will disappear and we'll be resorting to all sorts of fixes. BTW, the straps are still available, but you shouldn't ever need to replace your new ones.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

What did i do to my scirocco today? I sold it! 










$835 for a running, driving scirocco 16v with 100k. Thought it would have sold for more, but glad to have the driveway space back!


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

*Indirectly*

I moved a bunch of crap out of the way in my garage so it will be alot easier to get it in and out now. I also ordered yellow vinyl tint that I plan on using on the headlights and foglights. Should be cool.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

yeayeayea said:


> What did i do to my scirocco today? I sold it!


 I love black 16v cars...I hope it went to a good home. Props on getting some space back though! I need to do the same... 

* Yesterday I replaced the valve cover gasket (seeping) and also installed a new oil baffle since the PO apparently removed it for some reason. :screwy: 
* Also, I carefully cut out the U.S. blanks in the rear tail light housings using a dremel, and installed bulbs in the empty sockets so now I have rear fogs. Good stuff! 
_Edit:_ today I replaced the fuel filter.


----------



## SpahnDirge (Dec 6, 2010)

Inline fuel pump 
Control arms, bushings 
Wheel bearings 
Tierods 
Ball Joints 

And tomorrow starts the MS conversion... 
Wish me luck


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

alternator siezed, melted the v-belt :facepalm:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

I looked at it and wished I have fuel tank straps and a rear brake line that wasn't leaking because those are the only reasons I'm not currently driving it!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Parked it in my new-to-me garage


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> Parked it in my new-to-me garage


 Yay! 

Need one o' those meself. Congrats!


----------



## Toast424 (May 26, 2010)

Haven't yet, but later today I will be stripping down my parts car the rest of the way and sending it to the recyclers. If anybody needs any sheetmetal let me know. The wife wants 'the eye-sore out of the yard, so I have to get it out by the end of this weekend.'


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

yesterday, I blew the seals out of injection pump #3.......its only had a diesel since May 

I really have to learn how to rebuild these things instead of putting used pumps in 

Maybe another winter project:snowcool:


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Pulled a 9A 2.0l 16V from a Passat at the pick-n-pull today. Not sure what I will do with it yet. Maybe this time I'll put it in the Scirocco. :laugh: Gotta figure out if I want MS or carburetors.:beer:


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Drove out to Cleveland yesterday to add to my parts collection. It was the first time I managed to stumble across a rocco (and a 16v at that) in the pull-a-part yards there and I was happy to add a flawless windshield, a dash with only two tiny cracks, a good passenger-side manual window door card, and a perfect rear back seat section to my collection of updates/parts.  And lots of other fiddly bits. Now I just need to actually start selling some stuff. 

In the queue for this week? Unfreeze the adjusters on the front coilovers on the 87, finish its seat upgrade to MK3 Jetta leathers :thumbup: (muuuch better than the old, destroyed seats :thumbdown: ), and begin pulling the interior on the 86 to redo. Hooray!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Found perf'd 16ga steel strap to use as my tank straps. Should hold for many years. Although its quite hard to form and get in place. Making slight progress...


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

I thought about my mk1 16v


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Dropped the stock 1.6 block & FO 5 speed combo and pulled the axles on the 76 last nite. Going to see how i can make mk2/3 style ball joints work in the mk1 control arms tonite. Should be doable, probably just have to drill some new holes in the mk1 control arm.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

I did the lights today


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Added Eurosport front and rear strut bars; both were a cinch to install, with no pulling or forcing the bars to fit the car. :thumbup:


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Not today, but Saturday, I won a limbo contest with the Scirocco. Go it under 46in:











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Haven't done the install yet, but today I received the _very last piece of new, factory front quarter window glass_ for my passenger door. Part number 533845252B. They are all gone from VWoA now... 

Need to replace it because appaerently the PO used a piece of plexiglass. It appears as though the car was broken into at some point. Why the PO used plexiglass I have no idea. From the dealer, the correct part was only $40.00 (retail). It _had_ to have been more of a PITA to have someone make the replacement plexiglass item.

:screwy:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

I looked at it longingly through the window wishing I had the gas tank straps done...


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Bolted on my brand new Eurosport lower 4-point stress bar. Now I have all three stress bars and the car handles a million times better than before!

Still need to install my Neuspeed springs though. The car handles great but looks like a 4x4, lol


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Ripped out most of the interior on the 87 today. Some previous owner had a dog.. Doghair finds its way into the weirdest spots. Got it all cleaned up, did a seat-base swap on a nice set of leathers from a 99 jetta gls and fit those in. They look snazzy.. The poor rocco seats were all chewed up and worn out.


----------



## SpahnDirge (Dec 6, 2010)

*Finally* finished the Megasquirt install!
Turned the key and she fired.
On top of that, it even ran like a top.

Time for some fine tuning! :thumbup:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

New Catalytic converter installed, and replaced the Bypass coolant hose, or oil cooler hose.. what a pain in the ass..small hose, hard to get to the clamps.. got it done tho. The old one was just old, and finally gave out. While i was looking for a new hose(Euclid Foreign, here in Cleveland, actually had one in stock) i noticed that the upper radiator hose is like 100 bucks!!! fuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

One last wax and shine. Into storage for the winter.


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

Put the lower intake manifold on, started organizing items and marked off my USDM bumper beam so I can trim it.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Not so much as done today, per se...*

But in the past week, I finally installed upper and lower front strut braces and a rear brace as well. It's a night and day difference in chassis dynamics over the rutted local roads, especially on the crazy road I take back and forth to work. :thumbup::thumbup:

As for today, I did order a variety of parts from Autohausaz.com, miscellaneous interior parts and cooling doo dads, with a few new exhaust hangers thrown in. 

Now I need to identify the source of a rattle when under hard acceleration at about 4K RPM, and I am hoping it isn't something like a loose cataltic converter element, and more of something like a tweaked exhaust pipe that needs some adjustment. Hence, why I got the extra hangars today. (It's only when you really plant your foot, and the secondary opens up. It's more of an annoyance than anything, but I don't like it! ) It kills the TT/ Borla sound, which is a no-no. :screwy:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Replaced the turn signal switch, finally have right signals that work :thumbup:

Also replaced the superchager oil with GM Superchager oil and installed the correct gaskets from BBM for the oil passage plugs.


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Replaced front and rear engine mounts and started Eurolight conversion.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

washed it and drove it around the block! yeay!:thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Teighlor O' said:


> New Catalytic converter installed, and replaced the Bypass coolant hose, or oil cooler hose.. what a pain in the ass..small hose, hard to get to the clamps.. got it done tho. The old one was just old, and finally gave out. While i was looking for a new hose(Euclid Foreign, here in Cleveland, actually had one in stock) i noticed that the upper radiator hose is like 100 bucks!!! fuuuuuuuuuuuu


 Oh, the oil cooler hoses are near-horrifying to replace. That's why I did mine as part of a major maintenance - enigne mounts, cooler o-ring, several small coolant hoses (replace all of the PITA ones while the cooler's out), timing belt, etc.

As to the upper rad hose: yeah, the 'rocco 16v part is stupid-pricey for a rad hose.
For $100, just get the silicone rubber hose from Moogie. It'll outlast the car.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Put chrome paintstipe on tailights and heckblende. I really like it what you think?










New rotors, pads and freshly painted calipers woo










Last but not least put on the stainless vent shades I got from d-bot


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

well I clean her up and drove to Brokedown 11 @ 
Gardner Airport it was a blast actually I counted I think 7 or 8 s2 and a handful of s1 very nice showing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Adams77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Disassembled and cleaned my CIS system (yes they can be rebuilt by normal people)

Found lots of non grounded things that needed to be grounded.

Oil change and some tweaking and I brought my new 1980 back to life.

Took it for a spin on the gravel roads to see what it can do and I am impressed.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

Replaced reverse light switch and while I was at it knocked off the list below:

Air filter change - check
Fuel filter change - check
Replaced positive battery lead and clean up some connections to the (+) - check
Replaced about 2 feet of vacuum hose in small increments - check
Repaired/strengthened some air hoses from the ISV with a second skin made from heat shrink - check.
Replaced interior light with one of those fancy ones that swivel - check

Took her for a little spin and all is well.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Broke my passengers side tail light lens.

Pretty awesome.

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

^ That sucks, I saw your thread and cringed as I pictured the plastic breaking (I have to replace my tail lamp gaskets soon too). If I had an extra lamp or pair I'd let you have them, but I only have an extra set of the connector plates.

Today, I bought a set of Corrado seats and installed. They look sweet and fit me well (my stock Scirocco seats left me no headroom, so I gained a little by using these). Thanks to *hardrocco* for helping me out!


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

ANSAracingb said:


> ^ That sucks, I saw your thread and cringed as I pictured the plastic breaking (I have to replace my tail lamp gaskets soon too). If I had an extra lamp or pair I'd let you have them, but I only have an extra set of the connector plates.
> 
> Today, I bought a set of Corrado seats and installed. They look sweet and fit me well (my stock Scirocco seats left me no headroom, so I gained a little by using these). Thanks to *hardrocco* for helping me out!



Are the gaskets available by themselves anywhere?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

There are still a couple left from VW. Part# 533945191. I'm sure there are other suppliers that have them as well, too. I've read on here before that some people make their own also.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I waxed my car for HOURS. It was awesome. I'm still not done! :laugh:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Today I waxed my car for HOURS. It was awesome. I'm still not done! :laugh:


Can you wax my car next? 
I dislike washing the car, but always love to step back and admire when it's done, lol


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

ANSAracingb said:


> Can you wax my car next?


Man, if I had a dollar...  My co-workers thought it was pretty cool though.

I also polished the windshield with some rainx windshield stripper stuff. It took all of the hard-water spots and filmy junk off.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

ANSAracingb said:


> There are still a couple left from VW. Part# 533945191. I'm sure there are other suppliers that have them as well, too. I've read on here before that some people make their own also.


Hey thanks man..yeah i just used that black form a gasket stuff, on top of the old squishy gasket... Like to do it right if possible, and get the gasket. VW parts from the dealer are rediculously overpriced. I called the other day for the little rubber pads that go on the clutch and brake pedals(no one has pads for the gas pedal), and they wanted 24 bucks EACH. Haha no thanks..



Timob: i was wondering how well that rainex window stripper worked.... ive got some, havent used it yet tho...


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

sanding and more sanding in my engine bay :-x


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> Today I waxed my car for HOURS. It was awesome. I'm still not done! :laugh:


Pics:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nicely done sir:thumbup: that is quite the shine


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

That thing wasn't even that shiny on the day it was born. So when's the reconstructive surgery scheduled for your elbow?


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Installed a front air dam on my S, looks much better now :thumbup:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

*No more knock knock knocking on heaven's door*

Finally drilled out the bolt on the back of the control arm bracket and reattached the sway bar. quiet as mouse now and holds a little better.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Got the helper springs outta the coils so the wheels clear.
Finished installing the 16v valance kit.
Installed upper front & rear triangulated Neuspeed bars.
Got her off the jack stands & back on all 4's.
Installed my smoothed all red tails w/ the Quantum plate tub filler.

** a lot can be accomplished when you tell your boss you're taking a "sick" day


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Teighlor O';74169217 I called the other day for the little rubber pads that go on the clutch and brake pedals(no one has pads for the gas pedal) said:


> Yeah, that's crazy. You can get them on Ebay, RabbitParts.com for a just a few bucks each, or on GAP for less than $2 each.
> 
> In other news, I occasionally check out the MkV forums, and their "what have you done..." forum is full of "I put stickers on my car" type posts. I swear that nobody in there actually works on their car.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> I also polished the windshield with *some rainx windshield stripper stuff*. It took all of the hard-water spots and filmy junk off.


What is this stuff you speak of?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

re-did (2nd time) my anti-rattle clips on my frt calipers after installing pads this weekend.

pads were 'clicking' from a stand-still after stopping...pads were rocking a bit in the carriers.

^like to drive me nuts^

re-bent them bishes so they were more 'taught'.

no more noise. 

sh*t like that (hearing a noise from my car that shouldn't be) will drive me c-r-a-z-y. :laugh:


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

replaced a coolant hose that goes from the water pump to the steel pipe that blew yesterday.....filled with antifreeze and found the pipe had burst a couple holes too......guess I will be making a new one this weekend:banghead::banghead:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> What is this stuff you speak of?


It is this: RainX X-treme Clean - Advance discontinued carrying it - I bought it two years ago when it went on clearance and threw it on my shelf. I found it yesterday, and it turned out to be AWESOME.

http://www.tools2parts.com/Rain-X-5...k=gdfV21593_a_7c1384_a_7c4726_a_7c4603_d_0318

My rear window is CLEAR! holy crap! I also rain-x'ed the rear window. Although having a wiperless rear hatch is neat - I really appreciated having that wiper sometimes! (ahem, no I won't trade!  )


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

put the engine in my festiva.... but not in a good way. its just being relocated


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Replaced my voltage regulator, and put in new coil with CLEAN spade connectors and terminals... had to switch the terminals from the old coil to the new coil as the new one really didnt fit the old clip..

Anyway check out my old/new voltage regulators....


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

ginster86roc said:


> re-did (2nd time) my anti-rattle clips on my frt calipers after installing pads this weekend.
> 
> pads were 'clicking' from a stand-still after stopping...pads were rocking a bit in the carriers.
> 
> ...



Funny mine are doing that also. Will make you think your CV's are going.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

put the engine back on a stand. it is now in pa. where the car will probably end up eventually, once i finally get around to finding/making some sleeves to press the bearings in with. (leaning towards making- may also make some other stuff as the need arises)


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ordered an intake manifold for it, than it will get ported! 
Almost done with school as well, so the car will get much more time devoted to her after that.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

winter storage


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

^^aw.

I sourced seat belts today - yay! I can now have passengers come along without worrying... actually everybody thinks a 2000 lb car without airbags is "dangerous" anyway.


----------



## Rallyracer1 (Jun 2, 2011)

I finished overhauling my street car's fuel system. Runs better now.

Got off the head to change the Cyl Head gasket of our 76 F-Production Racer. Glad we brough in the car on saturday instead of running it all weekend.

And Removed the Trannie from my ITC racer to weld the Bell housing back to gether after a tooth punched a hole in it from Sebring Last weekend.


----------



## Rallyracer1 (Jun 2, 2011)

btws all legal racing with scca


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

_My internet access has been down since last Friday. Using a friend's computer to post this:_

*I found this sunroof air deflector at the local Pick&Pull on Friday. It is a factory BMW accessory, I found this on a 1986 528e. You can see from the pics that it's just a_ little _too long maybe (the edges sit on top of the roof moldings) but it seals well and uses two small metal clips that fit on the inner edges of the sunroof opening. I was going to go to the local auto parts store and get one like Timbo's, but found this one first and for only $8 I figured, why the heck not try it? If it didn't work it would have gone to one of my friends who actually drives a 1986 528e, but it's mine now lol!

*Last night I replaced all the old, original fuses with the newer style "see thru" ones. I had my 30a cooling fan fuse kind of crumble apart for some reason (the old ones are made from cheaper plastic plus its sometimes hard to see if the fuse is blown while installed in the fuse panel) so I figured I'd better update them. I found one blown fuse and now my instrument panel clock, glove box light, and hatch light work properly.

*I have new tail lamp gaskets but have not yet had a chance to install. Hopefully I'll have time later this week.

:thumbup:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

I'll be working my arse off in the garage thurs, fri, & sat. trying to FINALLY get mine road worthy for Toys 4 Tots in Harrisburg on sunday


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Drove a few tanks of fuel's worth in the last few days, but sadly, THIS is on my mind:



LubsDaDubs said:


> winter storage


So today they will get baths and maybe the purple one will get tucked in first. She hates the cold anyway. I need to get baking her silical gel, she REALLY get coccooned! Gottaget the REAL daily mobilised too. How depressing is THAT?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

This sunroof air deflector doesn´t fit fine...so it´s not really pretty. 

Sorry...just my 2 cents. :beer:


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Picked these up, going to strip the peeling clear coat and refinish them :thumbup:

Not as if I didn't have enough to do already :screwy:

Just need to find a 4th center cap too


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Love those wheels man. They look great on Sciroccos!


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

Parked it outside to soak up more rain into the rust spots while i work on the the winter car i got for nothing cause its been sitting not running for a long time ( charged battery cant find anything wrong with it) WIN!! :thumbup: , hopefully the scirocco only has to suffer for a couple days while i finish going over it, poor girl.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

moved it from storage to my barn.... hopefully a build thread soon!!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Washed the car, replaced the brake pads and filled up some engine oil after 2 days on the Nürburgring Nordschleife. Then did the usual after race checks.

Good to go for the next weekend, guess where. :laugh:

greets


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally got a couple coats o clear on the grille. went to clear the eyebrow spoiler only to find that it had gotten chipped a little- back to filler and high-build primer. guess that can wait till i have more black paint.


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

I drove around for awhile, it was like 70 degrees here in Bmore. When I parked the radiator puked up a whole mess of green. Then I remembered, I forgot to take out my "driveway vent rain gutter augment device" which blocks off some airflow and those monsoon rains from breaching my heater hole... :screwy: Not sure how hot I got but I'm sure it was nothing.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

natetheman77 said:


> Picked these up, going to strip the peeling clear coat and refinish them :thumbup:
> 
> Not as if I didn't have enough to do already :screwy:
> 
> Just need to find a 4th center cap too


What exactly do the center caps on those look like?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

LubsDaDubs said:


> winter storage


  
Mine is coming soon. Sh!tbox's needed suspension work & alignment will be this Saturday. In the meantime, I'm enjoying unseasonably warm weather. At 10:10pm, it's still 63*F outside. Crazy!



OSLer said:


> Washed the car, replaced the brake pads and filled up some engine oil after 2 days on the Nürburgring Nordschleife. Then did the usual after race checks.
> 
> Good to go for the next weekend, guess where. :laugh:
> 
> greets


 Of this, I am jealous. Absolutely, totally, insanely jealous. 
I want to drive my Scirocco on the Nordschleife! (Of course, I'd first have to get both her and myself there... :banghead: )


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

If you are over here to do that, let me know. Maybe we can arrange a little meeting on the Nordschleife and have some fun doing laps. :wave:


greets


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

> What exactly do the center caps on those look like?


They are just simple aluminum round disks with a hole to bolt them up.
I ended up haveing the local machine shop make me up a set, should be picking those up next week :thumbup:

Also ported my intake manifold for the larger throttle body tonight


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I installed a mkIV gli dome light, checked and adjusted tire air pressure, cleaned out the front sunroof drains, and drove the car around to run some errands. Nothing major.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I drove it!! yes still on the road!,I'm truing to get every last run I can before the winter storms set in!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

I rolled shell #1 halfway out of storage. But needed to get going, so thats where it sat, half hanging out of the corn crib. Tomorrow it gets loaded on the toter and hauled to the shop. I'll try to take some pics of the shop this week too.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

natetheman77 said:


> They are just simple aluminum round disks with a hole to bolt them up.
> I ended up haveing the local machine shop make me up a set, should be picking those up next week :thumbup:
> 
> Also ported my intake manifold for the larger throttle body tonight



Oh ok.. i wasnt sure if they were the same VW centercaps as the teardrop wheels have. I have 3 of those center caps laying around somewhere, if anyone needs them.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I sticker tuned one of them, and when I found out the province only wanted $18 for the year, I sticker tuned two! (the second one was the usual $74 though....Klaus has historic plates) The third can wait till spring, she's sleeping anyway.


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

this comes a day too late to post... but i drove mine to Bonelli!!


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

True story:
So yesterday I decided I needed to get gas. The station I went to first was having trouble after a power outage, so I had to go somewhere else. When I got to the next gas station I got out and went to slide my card only to find that my fuel door was open and the fuel cap was still sitting on my rear spoiler! Thank goodness for that massive piece of foam.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I did a few things:

* Changed the oil this morning and used the 1.8t filter for increased capacity
* Installed Neuspeed racing springs on the front (the rears are still at my friend's house). The car has a slight "rake" to it now
* Finally got a chance to fix the rear seatback release mechanisms (I haven't been able to fold forward the rear seat since car purchase). I was able to pop the latches free using a screwdriver in order to remove the seat from the car, and then removed the rear panels off the seatback to find out what happened. The rods were disconnected from the latches inside due to the clips missing. I ended up using two small zip ties to secure the rods back to the latch mechanism, and now the seatbacks fold forward like they're supposed to!

All in all, a pretty productive day!


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

RoccoRacer said:


> True story:
> So yesterday I decided I needed to get gas. The station I went to first was having trouble after a power outage, so I had to go somewhere else. When I got to the next gas station I got out and went to slide my card only to find that my fuel door was open and the fuel cap was still sitting on my rear spoiler! Thank goodness for that massive piece of foam.



Think you need to buy a lottery ticket too Ben !! thats just Luck buddy..


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I beat on it some more and went to a cancer benefit thing at the Doll Hut. There was some really neat stuff there, and talking with the people that brought the cars was even cooler; these are mostly cars and bikes that are genuine survivors from a time long lost with the history to prove it. Here's a few shots; I have more but they are on my ipwn and I ain't about to start downloading them now lol:





































:heart:


----------



## TheCrystalSkull (Aug 9, 2004)

Drove that s*** like it was stolen, to get washers and nuts for my rabbit's exhaust.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

veetarded said:


> I beat on it some more and went to a cancer benefit thing at the Doll Hut. There was some really neat stuff there, and talking with the people that brought the cars was even cooler; these are mostly cars and bikes that are genuine survivors from a time long lost with the history to prove it. Here's a few shots; I have more but they are on my ipwn and I ain't about to start downloading them now lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Robert Williams, the artist, own The Doll Hut? I was there a few years ago, and he was at the bar....Cool place...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TheCrystalSkull said:


> Drove that s*** like it was stolen, to get washers and nuts for my rabbit's exhaust.


 And, that it how they should be driven! :laugh:
It endlessly amazes my woman that my near-quarter-century-old car is happier the more I'm hammering on it.. 

In my 'rocco news...
yesterday, she got fuelled. Today, bath. And parked.
Tomorrow, a tub of Damp-Rid will go in the cabin, tires will be aired up, and her cover goes on. Sleeps for the winter.  
We've already had flurries twice. And, the mornings are way cold - she doesn't like that. So, it's time.


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

Posted it on Vortex for sale


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I swapped my bent rear bumper for the one I got from Willie in Canada!
I did the fronts also so they match and added the non broken grill as well. Looks good!

Then, as I cleaned up and started on my daughters Cabby, noticed that the bent rear bumper and the front from the MKII would fit, so that one came off and replaced.

WIN!

Thanks to Cathy for the great weekend and the generosity of Will, the cars are back looking good again (or looking better)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_julie said:


> I swapped my bent rear bumper for the one I got from Willie in Canada!
> I did the fronts also so they match and added the non broken grill as well. Looks good!
> 
> Then, as I cleaned up and started on my daughters Cabby, noticed that the bent rear bumper and the front from the MKII would fit, so that one came off and replaced.
> ...


No problemo, it was fun! I don't get to wrench with hot chicks all that often...and of course it's always good to have another Scirocco in the driveway for the decorative effect! :thumbup:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

It was on last Sunday,
I put a new hatch lock seal and test drive it for 2 hours or so ...fits ok.
Surprisingly, no ''last ride breakage'' this year.
Then I store her in the barn, removed the battery, the inner headlight faded yellow tint was peeling so I removed it too.
Kiss her goodbye, then put the blanket on.
Had a beer, twiddling my thumbs wondering how I will survive another long winter.

Pic 'cause it did happen, unfortunately


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I really like your picture!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

TheTimob said:


> I really like your picture!


Thanks, but the moment was tragic, though!


----------



## R-P (Mar 12, 2009)

nice one Bruno!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

I didn't do anything to the Sciroccos today. But the 2 that are in my possession are now parked next to eachother in my shop.

I did get my coupe "Bubba" in the last 2 days. It needed a Hall sensor so I had to swap the distributor and adjust the throttle close switch so the idle would come down to normal instead of 3-4K R's. So he soon will be 2" taller and MUCH dirtier!


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Knocked out some finishing touches on the Rocco and the Golf before I stuffed my hole with Thanksgiving dinner! I did most of the work over the weekend.The pressure plate and flywheel on the Rocco both had a 1/8" wear lip on them. If you closely at the disc you can see its marked "Flywheel Side" on the wrong side. The clutch release plate was starting to develop a hole in the center.








Since I had everything out I went ahead and replaced the rear main seal.








Gave the cv joint some love with a new boot kit.








I replaced the ACN tranny with an AGB! I replaced all the seals on the AGB. I took off about a pound of dirt.








My $10 loop kit! A molded hose from Autozone.








GAP to the rescue! 








Some carnage from the Golf. I'm guessing my weekend at Bug-In is what eventually caused this failure. All three straps broken on the pressure plate. The pressure plate had about 15 months of use.








New pressure plate installed!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...well, I didn't DO anything TO any of my Rocco's aside from driving Antje ['78 CE]; which I do on a regular basis anyway.

I did do FOR; bought and today picked up a Scirocco- support vehicle, aka a '91 Toy Twuck (1/4 ton) which will haul big parts, shop supplies, und so weiter. Quite good for towing, albeit I don't want to be doing that often.

Yeah it's a ricer appliance, but I can make use of one of those. At a very generous (to me) price, too; many thanks to the Weasel von Salt. A small pick-up is just really handy to have around.

:thumbup: & :beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

received a shipment from eastwood today, for an order i placed late thursday night. going on the books at the new job, at a better rate than i had expected- which means more funds will be trickling towards the rocc, (which is more than half payed off already- 2yrs into a 5yr loan )

lots of scheming lately... planning and thinking and what not. we'll see whats to come of it


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

New sealed beams, they still worked but the reflectors had faded to near useless state. Started with just low beams, but the highs were so faded it made the front look awful.

With 4 shiny fresh rectangles on the front it really did a lot for the appearance too. $22 well spent.


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

Did a little sanding in spots where the paint is bubbling discovered rust through on front fender. think i will pull both and make some calls see if i know anyone with a blaster and hit them and see what i find. Pulled off the spoiler , looks better i may sell it to support other goodies.


----------



## WhoStoleMyRocco (Jan 15, 2008)

Put another coat of wax on the car. Its starting to look really really shiny. Every little flaw in it stands out the more you wax it....  Its a love hate thing. It does look awfully good though.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

WhoStoleMyRocco said:


> Put another coat of wax on the car. Its starting to look really really shiny. Every little flaw in it stands out the more you wax it....  Its a love hate thing. It does look awfully good though.


You have exactly ZERO room to bitch about any aspect of that car; you picked it up for essentially what I paid for mine and it (at least from the pics) looks cleaner than mine. Now go sit over there and shut it Kelly.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I swapped on the studded snow tires for the season.

While I had the car up, I checked the axle flange bolts, because I had been getting a strange sound when shifting gears. Sure enough - ALL 12 of them were LOOSE. Two of them were totally out of their threads!   Fixed that right up!


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

New felts on the center console. All plumbed up now with no rattling. PO DESTROYED that center console putting in his s.hi.t.t.y aftermarket stereo, and the 40 feet of speaker wire he crammed in that car, ugh.

All better now tho.

Oh and chopped 2 inches off shifter, no more 1985 UHaul truck shifter.


----------



## tklies (Apr 5, 2007)

Put my new exhaust manifold on today. Now I just need to get me a new cat.


----------



## WhoStoleMyRocco (Jan 15, 2008)

Came home on my lunch break and buffed off the 3rd layer of wax while wishing I had used paint sealant first then wax. But it still looks nice .


----------



## WhoStoleMyRocco (Jan 15, 2008)

veetarded said:


> You have exactly ZERO room to bitch about any aspect of that car; you picked it up for essentially what I paid for mine and it (at least from the pics) looks cleaner than mine. Now go sit over there and shut it Kelly.


And now after reading this reply im pretty sure I am going to get dawged on AGAIN by veetarded lmafo!:banghead:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I got Victor running correctly last night! Brandy new motor, exactly 0 miles on it!
Not happy about the tim9ing belt though, I can adjust the tensioner "over the hill" and past.
I should change that BEFORE I play too much.


----------



## WhoStoleMyRocco (Jan 15, 2008)

Woke up at 5 just so I could scrub the bumpers down with some plastic cleaner with a then apply some spray way to them to see it they can be re-hydrated. Not sure if it even works like that but I'm goin for it anyways 

GOOD MORNING VORTEX, :wave:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

WhoStoleMyRocco said:


> Woke up at 5 just so I could scrub the bumpers down with some plastic cleaner with a then apply some spray way to them to see it they can be re-hydrated. Not sure if it even works like that but I'm goin for it anyways
> 
> GOOD MORNING VORTEX, :wave:


I miss California in the morning.......*sigh*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I looked at rodolfo under its taylored made cover...getting cold here in Ann Arbor....2 days ago I fired him up to keep the battery toasty and fresh 

el t


----------



## WhoStoleMyRocco (Jan 15, 2008)

And now I just passed smog! ANd I couldn't have done it without..... The guy at the smog station hooking the car up to the sniffer test and letting me adjust things and play around for a little bit under the hood. Sure saved me a couple failed trips! 

Tomorrow morning will be DMV. If your lucky I may post pictures of the people in line haha.

Then we will have 1 more Mk1 Rocco on the road!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> I looked at rodolfo under its taylored made cover...getting cold here in Ann Arbor....2 days ago I fired him up to keep the battery toasty and fresh
> 
> el t


 I still need to air up Wilda's tires, and put her cover on her - just haven't had the time.  Haven't drove her in two weeks(?) now... (more  - and, a lot more of that to come...)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cuppie said:


> I still need to air up Wilda's tires, and put her cover on her - just haven't had the time.  Haven't drove her in two weeks(?) now... (more  - and, a lot more of that to come...)


Dude is snowing.....just in case.. I hope you got to it!!


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

Not today, but last Saturday...new ignition switch and cleaned up the Hall sensor connector at the distributor to cure an ignition issue (car just shut off ....lost spark). Working good for now...

And sucked out all the water that got in the car from the leaking drip tray cover and from the rear taillights...


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

midlman said:


> Hall sensor connector at the distributor to cure an ignition issue



Man, mine was hanging by the actual wires! ziptied it in place and it actually seems better. But im not sure how long thats gonna last.....:facepalm:


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

Then we will have 1 more Mk1 Rocco on the road! 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Dude is snowing.....just in case.. I hope you got to it!!


 Oh, she'll be OK. She does get to stay in the garage.  
It's to her benefit (nice, dry place to sleep, no weather), and my detriment (ishtbox parked in the street, so I get to deal with snow, frost, and/or ice many mornings now.  )


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

Got under the car to find that both outer cv boots are torn. Thats my next project


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Adjusted my headlights tonight when I got home from work. I go to work early enough I need my headlights on, and come home late enough I need my headlights on...so, they're pretty much ALWAYS on now, lol


----------



## 05GLI (Nov 11, 2004)

Actually, I did this yesterday. Test fitted some Trophies...


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

new shifter bushing kit...... Got it in right the first time yeah


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

It snowed a little, so I did some drifting. It took a bit of speed to break the Blizzaks loose.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

brought this home today. Almost time for the transplant hehe


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

I put the rocco in storage for the winter. Gave her a good bath, a vacuum, and away go the plates to the DMV.
I could not drive it another winter in central NY, so we had to get a new ride. Got a deal on an 08 Impreza outback, its like new.
Now I can get the work that needs to be done on the VW and still get to work.Timing belt, water pump, valve cover gasket, steering pump, belts, steering column bearing, the list could go on forever. If there was the money.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Today I installed a set of Raceland coilovers on my car, I set the height with 3.5" exposed threads in the front, and 2" exposed threads at the rear. This give me a height of about 23.5" from ground to top of wheel opening at all four corners. I may do a little more tweaking at the front. New strut mounts at all four corners. Much better ride quality than the racing springs that were on the car!










And check out the rear shocks I removed...the base springs perches on both were broken; the one on the right all but GONE:










I'll get an alignment at work sometime this week. I installed the adjsting bolts with eccentric washers in the same position as on the stock struts, but there is noticeable negative camber on the front wheels. The car tracks good and has just a *slight* pull to the right, but I don't want to wear out the tires I have so I'll need to have that alignment done soon.

:thumbup:


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Today I took the rocco out of my yard and moved it into the garage I'm renting for the winter, across town. This marks the first year it won't be in the snow and salt, hooray! 

I had it parked in my yard after an Access bus clipped the rear corner in September and busted my passenger side tail light. My street is narrow and a dead end, so I didn't want to give them more opportunities to hit it again.

And, as always, after having the rocco parked for any length of time greater than a week, it threw a fit. :laugh: Developed a flat tire as soon as I had it back on pavement and also popped the exhaust pipe off the back of the cat. My neighbors were thrilled. On the upside, at least it started right up after I tossed its battery back in.

At least it was better than the last time I parked it, and that was only for a month in Dec. 2009. That year, it killed the battery (completely, trashed it) and blew out the oil cooler o-ring. Completely. 4qts of oil on the ground in 30 seconds. That o-ring is exactly zero fun to replace in -5F weather. :thumbdown:

Winter list of projects now that I have a garage: Motor removal/cleanup/seal replacements, rear brake/wheel bearing replacements, power steering rack rebuild, dash replacement, repair rust spots in front of both door handles. And all of the other little miscellaneous projects I'm sure I'll find.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

It's getting colder here every day, and I noticed on Sunday that my car was cranking r-e-a-l-l-y slow when cold. The battery is in good condition, and I noticed that the positive battery cable was looking a little rough at the connections on either end. I replaced it with a new, heavier cable and the car cranks over quickly in the cold mornings now!


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

Cold in Morgan Hill? It was 3*F this morning in Northern Utah. I bought a magnetic block heater that sticks to the bottom of the oil pan, it helped a little bit.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

RoccoRacer said:


> Cold in Morgan Hill? It was 3*F this morning in Northern Utah.


haha, well relatively. Cold for here! I've had pretty good ice buildup on my car the past two mornings. So compared to your 3*F it's probably like a summer day, lol.


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

had an older set of taillights that are not in the best shape, cleaned them up and changed them a bit


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

nice I love all reds


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Went looking for a similar key in my bin for a spare for the CE. End up noticing the keys for my old 16v were almost identical to the CE's key. A little grinding on the bench grinder and now have two more OE keys for the CE. :beer:


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

I cut the rear end off


----------



## 3hirty8ight (Jun 24, 2011)

*Uk Rocco gtx*

Restoration ongoing!










:beer:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

broke it more ugh


----------



## explicitrock (Jun 11, 2009)

Sanded My trunk and Primed it!


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally connected the wires from the body to the hatch I swapped on there many moons ago. Now I have working rear defroster, rear license plate lights, and rear wiper/washer.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm going to save it from certain death:beer:


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Test fitted the new wheels 
Now time to get tires mounted.
Than on to the real work to get her road worthy again 


















new 15x8 rml snowflakes, et 30 with 5mm spacers. With a little camber and 195/45-15's they will be perfect. Also only about 2-3mm between coilover body and rims


----------



## DubbinMkII (Jul 8, 2002)

^^ Sexy.

Fitted one of the new wheels to get an idea on what kind of spacers I need. Also, finishing up my buddies' 86 16v so he can finally drive it. My garage is heaven right now...


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Yesterday, I replaced the bad waterpump on my car. It was a fairly new pump, installed by the previous owner shortly before I purchased the car. However, it seems all he did was replace then pump and replace what coolant leaked out with water...the stuff that came out was so rust-filled it was practically like chocolate milk. Gross.

It had taken its toll on the oil cooler hoses also. The insides of them were crunchy with the deposits. I ended up flushing the entire system until everything was clear, and I replaced all the coolant hoses (with the exception of the two heater hoses) in addition to the thermostat, cooling fan switch, and the aforementioned pump.


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

tightened my tranny mount and installed some bilstein sports and neuspeed race springs:laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Washed my car. Washed the wheels on Becky's car.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

My dad bought a mk2 rocco in that same color brand new back in 84. oh the memories.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I shopped for one on craigslist...


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Stripped down the cylinder head and put it in the parts washer at work. it came out really well only problem is the poor port matching done by the previous owner and over all signs of a terrible backyard mechanic. I guess you get what you pay for in the pull a part :laugh: the 9A shall live/. :beer:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Hehehe.
I just drove Victor to the gas station tuning the fuel management system.
OOOOOOOOOO. I remember why I love this car!
No heavy on the foot though, I am still feeling out bugs etc.

It runs!
It runs!
It runs!
It runs!
It runs!

Dang its cold out there!


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Just drove it as I do everyday...

Happy new year !!! may 2012 rock eace:


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Found an 82 with it's mono wiper assembly and motor still intact at the place I bought my recent ABA alternator. Cut and rewired for new style plug, wrestled the replacement assembly in place as it was a tight fit and voila...I now have wipers that work. Plus it is the newer motor, so it actually wipes at a decent clip!

My soldering skills are lacking - the solder blobs were too big to allow me to slide the heat shrink over the solder joints. So I just taped everything up real good :laugh:

I figured out on my last solder joint to touch the soldering wire to the iron and let it run onto the wrapped copper wires. Oh well!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

It was unseasonably warm today (I think it hit about 71*) so after I spent a few hours taking down the Christmas decorations this morning, I washed the car. It had been awhile, it was filthy. Then took it for a cruise around Mo. Hill. That's it.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, this happened 









:facepalm:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see your adding some valves to your '86, Chris


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Glad to see your adding some valves to your '86, Chris


Yeah, except I just looked up how much a new set of those valves and a couple camshafts are going to cost me :facepalm:

At least the block was rebuilt a few thousand miles ago and isn't going to get any work done, except a paint job.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today? Used a rather powerful leaf blower to clean all of the debris out of the cowl area of the bronze car. A forrest's worth of pine needles and leaves came out!  :laugh:


----------



## curtisz (Sep 20, 2011)

*How about what someone else did to my Scirocco today?*

Got all teary eyed after being rear-ended on the first commute to work of the New Year...

I was the lead car of a four car wreck, and the instigator fled the scene...



However, none of the other two insurance companies want to pickup the fault, because the hit-and-run person alledgedly 'pushed' the other two cars into each other and into my rear end.

:what:

I have underinsured/un-insured protection, so my insurance company is coming to look at it tomorrow.

You have to really look for the damage, but it is there. The bumper is tweaked up on the driver side. The hatch switch mechanism broke (we can pop it open from the inside). There is a faint ripple in the 'C'-piller on the passenger side even though the impact was entirely on the bumper.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

curtisz said:


> Got all teary eyed after being rear-ended on the first commute to work of the New Year...
> 
> I was the lead car of a four car wreck, and the instigator fled the scene...
> 
> ...


That sucks, I've been in a similar instance (mine was a five car pileup and the guy who started it rear ended a car next to me, then he hit me. The other cars were all in a line and hit each other). It took forever for the insurance company to settle. I got the worst of it because he was underinsured and his company had to cover for two total losses before getting around to my car (which I think was bullsh*t because he only hit TWO cars, one of them was mine; if the other two cars were hit it was because they did not have proper cushion between each other, imo). Make sure you keep bugging your insurance company to take care of you in a timely manner. Good luck.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

New wheels...got rid of those ugly "teardrops".....


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Teighlor O' said:


> New wheels...got rid of those ugly "teardrops".....


Nice looking car Teighlor O'. Big improvement over the teardrops I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

OorsciroccO said:


> Nice looking car Teighlor O'. Big improvement over the teardrops I agree. :thumbup:


Thanks man! Yeah i think the teardrops look ok on some cars, i just didnt like them on mine very much.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Teighlor O' said:


> New wheels...got rid of those ugly "teardrops".....


Looking great! I love the stripe too.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Teighlor O' said:


> New wheels...got rid of those ugly "teardrops".....


Looks cool reminds me of the old-school kamei x1 stripe. 


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It's nice-ish out (46*F, sunny), roads are clear (no salt, no snow)... 
So, I drove her!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Yesterday, I ordered a pair of these babies, courtesy of California state DMV:










(Now all I have to do is wait 8-12 weeks for arrival) I tried some other variations with "rocco" in it but they were already taken. I checked on here but nobody has that same screen name, so I am not aware of any coincindences. Man I can't wait to put them on!!!

*Today, all I did was install a new holding clip for the hood prop rod. Took like 5 seconds, lol.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow, haven't posted on here in a while but I'm still posting right after myself, lol. Lost of little things to do on this car and it keeps me busy...

*Today, I installed a new radio and Cabrio gauges. Also, I checked my brushes on the voltage regulator, and they need to be replaced soon. They are wearing unevenly and one is at minimum length (5mm), the other not too far behind (about 7 or 8 mm). After that, I cleaned the underside of my engine and drove around for a little while, trying to spot exactly where I have an oil leak from. I have not figured it out yet but it is not from the cooler o-ring or oil pressure switch...I think the oil pan gasket in a couple spots. Bummer.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

while I was changing the tint on the lenses from the lows to the highs where they are supposed to go, I broke 2 connecters so I replaced all of them and took a pic of banana vision. it looks alot better with them in the middle now for sure. 

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6709505961_bdbcd78e66.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7150/6482712873_259b76b459.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6426246503_7b9d7d20b6.jpg


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

went home last night and after shoveling the driveway:snowcool: i put the new fan speed switch in but the the dial that came with it wasn't long enough to go through the front plate:banghead:. luckily i kept the old one and pushed really hard to get it in:thumbup:. now i can wait to turn the heat on not just cold on high when i get in.


----------



## MRJackUGP (Sep 6, 2011)

Brushed all the snow off the rocco. Then off to the fabric store to get felt to fix the sunroof seal :beer:


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Pressed together new bearings and hubs, also installed a stud conversion into the hubs.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

natetheman77 said:


> also installed a stud conversion into the hubs.


Nice! I did this to my aircooled Beetle a couple years ago. What studs and lug nuts did you use?

Today I replaced this little guy:









Also, I did an oil change and replaced some vacuum hoses. Although less severe now, I still have an oil leak; and it looks like it may be from the oil filter adapter where it meets the block. The oil pressure switch on the top is nice and dry and does not appear to be leaking. I know that's more common than the filter adapter gasket but it seems to coming from that area. 

:banghead: Lately, this car has been taking my money like a spoiled kid in a toy store!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i haven't done anything today, but i did aquire an entire CIS system last week... lines, injectors, distributor, airbox, engine harness, ecm, and knock box. and am very excite!


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

I actually looked at my car today!!!!!!!!
have not touched it in over a month.
pushed it in the garage now that my diesel swap is done on the Jetta and ripped out the brown dash. transported the dash to punchbugs house so she can deliver it to Timbo on Tuesday.

now I have no dash.......better get to work on it!!!!!!


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Added the "extra" bulb to my tail lights, and drilled out the backside of the tail light lens housing for the bulb to poke through..Got extra lights in back now. 

Yaay.


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

ANSAracingb said:


> Nice! I did this to my aircooled Beetle a couple years ago. What studs and lug nuts did you use?


 Bildon Motorsports sells some, I got the 65mm ones 
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/DetailsList.cfm?ID=M12.DE.Stud&Nav=10&SubNav=none 

And lug nuts i got from them as well, the black version of them. 
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/DetailsList.cfm?ID=M12.15.CON&Nav=10&SubNav=none 

A little pricey for the studs and nuts I think it cost me about $80 or $90 bucks shipped to me, but I would rather buy good quality stuff than the ebay kits.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

^^ Cool links, thanks 

Today I replaced the voltage regulator with its worn out brushes  

















_(Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics)_ 

I used the multimeter before and after the swap. With the old voltage regulator, I was getting 13.6v at the battery at idle. With the new one, I am now getting 14.08v at idle. Even with my lights and radiator fan turned on, I am still at 13.7v, which is higher than before with no lights or fan on!


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

I finally installed a matching set of working seat belts in the Scirocco today - finally, I can have a passenger. It took awhile to find a matching set; got these out of a Rabbit. The reels were different; I had to dremel off a locating pin thing which didn't match the slot on the Scirocco. I had to refinish the receiver assembly (I had mismatched stalk things before) but now its looking good.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Picked up a set of Sebrings and looked at them. It'll be a couple months before I install, I need to paint them up and buy tires. Can't wait to upgrade from the 14" BMW bottlecaps to these!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

loosely related... picked up a mig welder today


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I walk by and gave it a  lol


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Not today, but I fixed up some bad wiring in my rear foglight that got mixed up when I swapped to the chrome bumpers. Grid to fix the dome light, but apparently received a mk2 dome light in a package expecting a mk1. Oh well....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I worked on Becky's Bronze car. 

Replaced vacuum tee between valve cover and idle boost valve. old one was cracked. 

Replaced vacuum lines between charcoal canister vacuum valve, distributor vacuum advance, and upshift indicator vacuum switch. Old ones were frayed and cracked. 

Repaired broken wire going to Aux Air Regulator on back on the intake manifold. Was causing a high idle when warmed up. Background: The Aux air regular responds to the heat of the engine, and also of the current of this wiring going through it to make the idle speed stay correct regardless of temperature. 

Replaced the air filter with a new K&N Panel filter. The old one was dirty as hell. Inside the air box, I found two pieces of a broken turn signal lens Assembly. They are from a Scirocco, front left side. That signal is not broken on this car. The driver's side front fender has been replaced, so this damage is consistent with some sort of damage to that corner of the car. 

Replaced the spark plugs with NGK BP6ET plugs. The #2 plug was rather loose, undoubtedly causing this car's "sewing machine" sound effect at idle. I also have a set of NGK plug wires on the way. 

Then I looked through my box of spare keys for an ignition key. I apparently have FIVE.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Replaced totally trashed knock sensor......


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Sold her. 

No place or time to give her the attention she needs. :banghead:


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

A day dream of driving her in the spring.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Yesterday, I installed new NGK wires on Becky's Scirocco, along with the cap and rotor. 










I used a mk3 spark plug wire retainer to keep them together. 










Today I drained the gear oil on Becky's car, replaced it with Redline MT-90. Note the interesting method I used for the funnel:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Not a damn thing, except take it on a few errands. 

But I _did_ start cleaning up the Sebring wheels I'm planning on installing soon. I got as far as the first coat of paint on the insides of the wheels before I had to stop. I can't flip them over to paint the front just yet.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Yesterday.. Cleaned up a bunch of wiring, replaced the cooling fan sensor and detailed her.

Today.. Opened her up on a nice cruise down the parkway


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Radio cut out so this signaled alternator issue. Get home and look under hood. First thing I notice is the belt is jumping like it needs to be tightened and blue wire is a bit tight. Go to take every thing loose and notice no bottom bolts on alternator ... belt slack so thats why alternator is not charging ... Took alternator loose found the back one against the block and since I ordered a new knock sensor a few days ago and its in the mail , will wait till tomorrow to put it back together.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Powder coated some brackets, and some assembly on the motor









Wire Wheeled some brackets








Cleaned before powder coating








"one of my many cool tools "








My commercial oven, strickly for powder-coating only 








k-bar just freshly coated before baking... you can see it looks like it's dusty








My 75 dollar harbor freight gun, that works great








Bracket after baking








k-bar after baking 








Popped the windshield out today, I love my dash


----------



## Zizzaria (Aug 18, 2011)

Drove it to uni, checked my rear wheel bearings during shop time.
good thing, aha. So now i've got the bearings for front and back ($111 Later, dece?), and ill put 'em in tomorrow morning, after i've hitched a ride to uni..


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

Got to drive it for the first time since purchase. 
It needed an engine swap plus emissions testing first. Made it with only 2 days to spare! 

85 8v with 204k on chassis. "It's going to need some work though..."


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I repaired the speed sensor on the back of the speedo. VW wanted $65.00. I fixed it for $1.98 plus shipping


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Between when I got home and just before dark hit, I *installed* some Kiwi Leather Dye on my front bumper cover. It looks soooooo much better now. Tomorrow I'll be doing the rear bumper and probably the mirror caps as well. 
:beer:


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

yesterday Suzie got some new "shoes".... well, rear brake shoes that is. installing new shoes 
& drums turned into a full day of work which added to the project: new wheel bearings both sides, new wheel cylinders both sides as well as bleeding each rear wheel. all this done while it was "raining" as most So-Cal residents would have described the weather


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I came across this pic of the my scIROCco in VW Golf + Feb 2012 issue pg20


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

^I just saw that when I was leafing through the mag in Barnes & Noble this afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> ^I just saw that when I was leafing through the mag in Barnes & Noble this afternoon. :thumbup:


 its always nice to see roccos get a little love


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Took the pile of 3A and x-flo engine bits to the machine shop for the bore/balance/hottank/valve work....ballpark figure? $1200-1300  :screwy:


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

Washed the 2600 mile trailer trip off it and now its red again.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I just finished re-writing the media player for my car. The speedo is almost ready. Just a speed sensor and a microcontroller to go!
When it warms up up side, I still have the rewire of the interior dash.
Change the oil and coolant and ready for the first 500 mile runs, another change (not at walmart) and Victor is ready for Cincy!


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

Just ordered 2 inch lips for my BBS rm's


----------



## halkyardo (Feb 6, 2012)

Bought one!


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Replaced Knock sensor and reinstalled alternator.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Damn, we were all a bunch of busy bees today! Six posts for today so far. Here's another...

Today I took my car in to work (VW dealership) to have some suspension work done. I was going to have a tech do it for me but as it turns out they were short handed today in the shop so I ended up doing it all myself. This is the first time I've come across VW ball joints that were steel-riveted into the control arm; I've replaced them before on A1 and A2 cars but they were always bolted in place (I guess that's an indication of them being previuosly changed?). So here is what I did:

*Replaced BOTH complete tie rod assemblies
*Replaced BOTH rack and pinion boots
*Replaced BOTH ball joints (after much grinding to remove rivet heads then using punch and BFH)
*Replaced driver's side CV shaft
*Mounted and balanced new 195/50r15 tires onto freshly painted Corrado Sebring wheels
*Removed my BMW 14" bottlecaps and installed new wheels
*Alignment (I had one of the techs do this for me; I traded him a Kirkey aluminum racing seat which will be installed in his drag racing truck for the alignment labor)

Here's a pic of how the car sits now:









I haven't yet finished painting the center caps. The driving experience is astronomically better! My left side tie rod was shot and as a result steering was not as crisp; there was a lot of play. But now I barely touch the wheel one way or the other and the car starts to turn. My arms are sore, my hands are sore...but it was worth it. I'm gonna sleep good tonight =)


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

halkyardo said:


> Bought one!


Congrats! And an extra thumbs up because it is like mine, 1985 8v :thumbup::thumbup:
Pics?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Started to mod a corrado column cover. And still trying to figure out how I will get the handbrake off center to fit the audi console.


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

I took her out for a spirited drive this morning in 28 degree NY weather :snowcool: still never fails to put a smile on my face


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

ANSAracingb - Your car looks amazing! Nice!


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

*Waiting for parts SUCKS*

WOOHOO! today i orderd a stainless exhaust from techtonics, a drive flange seal kit (finally getting around to replacing the leaky seal), and a couple meters of red silicone vacuum hose!..and now for the boring part waiting...


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Sunday - Changed Knock Sensor and reinstalled Alternator ... drove to advance only to find out that Alternator is DOA ... back home took it off and went back to start a warranty claim for a new one ... 

New one should be hear on tuesday.


----------



## halkyardo (Feb 6, 2012)

ANSAracingb said:


> Pics?


Just uploaded some – check 'em out over here


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

Came across this picture today of my sister and I back in 88 or 89. My dads 84 Rocco in the background.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

Pulled it into the garage and started tearing the rear suspension apart. Gonna get that sorted, then fit the 16v kit I picked up off Craigslist. 

Also snapped a quick phone pic:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

My plan is to put this...



Back in this...



and than drive it home. wish me luck


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

^^ Good luck.

I installed some new bits from MK1 Autohaus: new seat guides (didn't fit, needed to trim...), new hatch cover pin guides (worked kind of) and lubed up my sticky glove box latch.


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

Ordered a Cherry Bomb Pro muffler for my rocco BOOM!!


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

Small sponge bath to remove a little dirt, gave it it's first wax in 10 years (no exaggeration the previous owner let it sit since 02) and spotted an old rabbit/golf (not sure which) in a field, its now a target


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

More sanding and molding of interior trim parts in my interior mod project....


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## explicitrock (Jun 11, 2009)

Found out i had a hole in the pipe right before my gas tank.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Fitted a MKIV seatbelt buckle to an 8v seat, and installed in into my 16v.

:banghead:

Kinda ashamed of this small project. But it'll allow me to buckle-up and have a passenger. So...


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Replaced the large vacuum/breather hoses that run from the valve cover to the manifold (using the "tee"), and from there to the vacuum switch thing on the passenger strut tower. The funky hose was split open and leaking oil...

...I say "funky" because it has two different diameter ends on it. I was able to sand down the large end of the plastic "tee" so I could use bulk hose throughout. :thumbup:


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

*Red Hot Brakes*

I got around to painting my calipers red, also sprayed lugbolts black  heres a picture


----------



## R-P (Mar 12, 2009)

*A nice Sunday*

scored a set of BBS RM and an Autotech strut bar


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

I loosened the shifter base bolts and moved it all the way to the left then adjusted the shifter throw, for the first time since I got the car I shifted it in to first (i can do that now) and drove it around.


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

Not so much today but in the past few months...
Big Throttle Body
Larger cold air intake
"dry fitted" an old BAE RayJay turbo, fabbed the intake system, downpipe and working on the new shift linkage to make it all work. 
Should be done in the next few weeks with school and work cutting into the VW time!:banghead:


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

I just drove mine to work today.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

BluDemon said:


> I just drove mine to work today.



Me too.


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

today: oil change

tomorrow: new warmup regulator goes in, old one is spittin out fuel from weep hole and gasket is leaky at the top


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Refinishing another new (to me) set of wheels.....spending lots of money on a car that is still in storage


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Refinishing another new (to me) set of wheels.....spending lots of money on a car that is still in storage


Ain't that the truth... :beer:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought one. Well that was Saturday, I did that. An 82 single wiper small wing, black with red plaid interior.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Made it move farther under its own power than it has since 1994.


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Installed some other rims, just to see how it looks:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Vince86c said:


> Installed some other rims, just to see how it looks:


^ VERY NICE:beer:


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

*New exhaust!*

I installed my new Techtonics Tuning stainless steel exhaust with the cherrybomb pro muffler i ordered and it sounds friggin SWEET!!!! some pics below

Decisions decisions...


Angled & polished tip courtesy of me!

I went with the BOMB!


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

today i did a coolant swap...old antifreeze looked like dirty swamp water :sly: but the new stuff is hot and pink (just how i like it) :laugh:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Sat in her and tried to start her. Still nothing runs and dies after few seconds. I miss my car 
this is where she rests waiting for me to get her back on the road


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

Meltkamp said:


> Sat in her and tried to start her. Still nothing runs and dies after few seconds. I miss my car
> this is where she rests waiting for me to get her back on the road


Get the carburetor tuned if it has one and you haven't already. Get in it and start it and when it starts to die hold your foot to the floor


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

its injected on cis. Already tried holding foot to floor just revs then dies


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

Meltkamp said:


> its injected on cis. Already tried holding foot to floor just revs then dies


Oh ok, I just know some one who just needed the clean out his carb a little bit and get.it tuned


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

drove my 88 16v 2hrs NE to meet with *sciroccojim* & *ginster86roc* in the Orlando area for dinner and drove back early this morning :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Actually yesterday, I officially took ownership of the 85', registered and insured, gonna get base tags today.  Feels so good to be driving a Scirocco again.


----------



## SpahnDirge (Dec 6, 2010)

Got all of the spring build up parts together in one corner of the basement.
New axles, front and rear sus. bushings, BSI built trans, Peloquin diff, abf manifold, serp swap, new seats, new turns, coilovers with revalved bilstein HD's.

Going to be a productive spring!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

sounds like the 7mm adjustement bolt on the back of the throttle body is out to far. Or the o-ring on it has gone bad. tighten it down.


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

Welded the bung for the oil return line from the turbo to the oil pan... Family affairs will keep me from fabbing up the shift linkage and getting the final instalation done this week end!:banghead:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Today I removed the oil filter adapter and replaced the gasket behind it.

Unfortunately, when I put it all back together, oil started pouring out upon startup. I removed everything again, and it turned out I missed a really small patch of old gasket material when I was cleaning/prepping the surface on the block. I made a new gasket and put back together (again) and so far...no leaks.

*After that was done, I started replacing the drive chain on my KZ. Different vehicle, I know, but I was still being productive so I figured I'd post here.


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

Found out that the key on my cam gear is cracked  and I can't time it because I don't have the timing belt cover :banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Evil 16v said:


> Found out that the key on my cam gear is cracked  and I can't time it because I don't have the timing belt cover :banghead:


You don't use the timing belt cover to set the timing anyway. 

Use the marks on the flywheel (visible through the hole in the top of the bellhousing) and the marks on the cam gear.


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

Chris16vRocco said:


> You don't use the timing belt cover to set the timing anyway.
> 
> Use the marks on the flywheel (visible through the hole in the top of the bellhousing) and the marks on the cam gear.


I need to take the timing belt.off and set everything to top dead center the timing is all off


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Moved mine outta the garage and back in again. The sun was shining and I wanted to put some 'Old' Sony tower speakers up on the back wall. Hooked them up to a Yamaha tuner I had layin around. Now the Scirocco isn't the loudest thing in the garage.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Washed it. Drove it.


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

Timed and now its running like a bat out of hell, I had no clue how fast it was


----------



## explicitrock (Jun 11, 2009)

tried to figure out why it wont start


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Found a local guy selling a 9A bottom end, picked it up for $75. Soon here I can start my engine build :thumbup:


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

Drove it to the bank & on the way there got a compliment from a guy in a brand new 370z :thumbup:


----------



## Holy Scirocco (Jul 5, 2011)

Meltkamp said:


> Sat in her and tried to start her. Still nothing runs and dies after few seconds. I miss my car
> this is where she rests waiting for me to get her back on the road


Check the fuel pump. Mine was doing the same thing. Turned out the fuel pump was on it's way out.


----------



## Holy Scirocco (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't done anything to it today cause I live in Florida and I'm in Slovakia right now, but what I've done for it while I'm here is. I've been looking for arm rests for the doors. Can't seem to fine any back home.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

While ordering some stuff for the Quantum (from Auburn VW), the 'rocco got some love, too!
A pair of seat release cables, and a new handle, are (finally!) on their way. 

I _will_ whittle down that 'things broken' list - I swear! :laugh:

Next on list of things to get:
seat sliders! And, a new crankcase-vent hose, and a knock sensor.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i need to make a "things broken" list, and a "things half repaired, and then abandoned and stored whilst waiting for time and money and perfect weather to magically appear at the same time" list


then get working on that on that second list:banghead::banghead:


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

woody16v said:


> i need to make a "things broken" list, and a "things half repaired, and then abandoned and stored whilst waiting for time and money and perfect weather to magically appear at the same time" list.


^^^ I need to get an app for that! ^^^


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

I got the timing all set up and got it to fire! BUT it won't hold an idle, dies almost immediately. Still need to poke and prod around...

So I fixed the e-brake by taking it apart, putting everything back in the proper position, and lubing it all up. Success!

I'll take my wins, no matter how small, when they come.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

H2oWerker said:


> ^^^ I need to get an app for that! ^^^


 OneNote, dude. It's awesome.


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

Drove her, and found a fuel leak back near the fuel filter. Guess I'll be changing that out and rooting out the leak this weekend along with changing a oring on the mk4 that has a coolant leak. :heart: my vw's :laugh:


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Car has had a loopy idle and issues idling when cold for a long time. Recently past 3 months its has been started random shutoffs while I am sitting at a light . Figured it was time. So I ordered a used IAC off ebay for $30. Car instantly seemed to idle better , but she was warmed up because I drove her today . Real test will be in the morning after sitting all night. .


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I swapped out the 5 bar o/p gauge in my center console (from a Cabriolet) to a 5 bar o/p gauge from an early model Porsche 944. Mmm, I likes the yellow and can't wait to see it during night-time driving =)

_EDIT: 3/4/12_
Today I washed my car, took it on a cruise on some backroads I've never been on, then brought it home and did some more touch-up work on the black (previously grayed) trim on the car. Looks a lot better now


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Replaced the fuel pump and there is still a sputter on acceleration :banghead:


----------



## 05GLI (Nov 11, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Replaced the fuel pump and there is still a sputter on acceleration :banghead:


Clean your fuel dizzy and injectors, and run seafoam through the oil, gas and intake and you'll be golden :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

thought about mine a little bit... stared at some pictures...


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

lots of stuff went down yesterday!

- filled the car with all fluids (leaking coolant already hahaha)
- re-installed the fuel pump with new lines and fittings
- ran a new wire from the alternator to the starter post
- installed oil cooler and mounted it
- installed and assembled all new -6AN fuel lines in the engine bay

getting closer to starting!


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

Drove it to work with its newly mounted 16v body kit. 

Confirmed that a diesel swap out of an '81 caddy is indeed in this 'Roc's future. 

Going to get ice cream in it after work. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## explicitrock (Jun 11, 2009)

Primed my rear quarter panels


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Stared at it. Thought about undoing all that I have done so far in the engine bay & taking a different route. Realized I may have gone too far & can't undo the doings. Created a thread regarding this topic of doings & if undoing the doings is even doable.


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

Got tags and insurance, tomorrow I drive for the first time on an open road, roccos are supposed to run premium correct? And are there any gatherings next week?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Evil 16v said:


> Got tags and insurance, tomorrow I drive for the first time on an open road, roccos are supposed to run premium correct? And are there any gatherings next week?


Congrats :thumbup:
The 16v engines are better with premium gas because of their higher compression ratio. 8v engines run fine on regular.
As for gatherings, where are you located? I don't know of any in my area but if you are in the area and want to start one I'm down (let me insert another thumb-up here...ah here we go: :thumbup

*Yesterday I replaced my original, worn out dipstick and funnel with brand new ones. Didn't do anything today but tomorrow I get to fill up gas at $4.45/gal, yay...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

With the temps pushing 70 today I am driving the Unicorn to work.

Always puts a  on my face.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

*Nice day*

It's pushing 80 here in bama, I got some epoxy yesterday, gonna install this heckblende I got, it came with plastic angle pieces with holes drilled. For 4 screws


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Painted the accident corner (from last year) of my Everyday Scirocco. Now it´s nice pearl green again and I can mount the green fender on weekend and I have my one-colour car back. 

*Yay!* :thumbup: 

And....I drove our WhiteCat home after painting.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

ordered a cheapo 16v badge from ebay. thinking it will look pretty sweet in green on my grille.... once its finally back on the car, that is. 

also made another payment... very near the last one. once i finally file my taxes scirocco related purchases will abound

more plotting... and fundraising.


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Dropped her off at shop for a new clutch.... yesterday. Should have her back in a day or 2.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Checked the tire pressure, put the 'other' passenger seat in, covered the rain tray, put the new license plate on, and took her FOR A DRIVE!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

looked at it, contemplating the now dead battery


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Drove her to work and back. Then she took me to the liquor store to grab a few beers. I can see this car and I are going to have a long and happy relationship! Tomorrow I might try to work a sound system of some sort into her.

:heart:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Green paint was ready for mounting toaday so I put my new green fender on my daily Scirocco...then took it around the corner and went to my Scirocco-Garage for some more mechanical work on the "Punisher" for my buddy...

Made a complete new G60/16V brake system with new lines, Goodridge Steel Brake hoses etc.









By daywalker823 at 2012-03-10

For this...









By daywalker823 at 2011-12-21


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Went and visited her at the shop to see the status of clutch replacement, mechanic was awaiting rear seal and showed me that a new driver side wheel bearing is needed (his exact words, you are a left turn away from losing a wheel), figured I might as well drop off the new shift linkage parts and have him replace the trans mount since its toast. 

Cant wait to get her back and take her for a spin.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I ordered some parts for her:
- transfer pump
- seat bushings for both F seats
----(these go with the release cables for the LF seat that I finally(!) got last week....)
- right engine mount (because last one, well, didn't last too long...)
- door lock strikers
- random small bulbs
- knock sensor
- crankcase breather hose
- black door handle trims

Yes, the QSW got some love, too: Belts, oil pressure switches, and a rear wiper blade. And, a genuine VW key blank, too! 

This week, I really need to pull the instrument cluster from her, tear that apart, and get the details I need to order the drive & lead gears for the odometer.
Unless someone knows the tooth count for the drive gear, and the width of the lead gear, for a 16v speedo?


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

Ran the car for the first time with my turbo!
Got to fix a intake leak (or two?) :banghead:
Then all the parts will go into the powder coating booth.


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

Did several things to the 87' - Replaced the dizzy cap & rotor button, cleaned up all the plug wire contacts, replaced the front rotors & pads & did a little tuning as well as changed out the front tires.

Just stared at the 88' and then convinced myself that I'll get the time I need to finish it one of these days.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Approved Steffan BCW´s in 9x14 with 225 tires on the rear to my green one...now thinking if I will make the modifications on the car to make them fit. (They are a little bit too wide )

Then changed the winter tires to summer tires on my green one today and fixed a fuse for the hazard flasher.

After that I have some work done on the "Punisher". Last Power steering assembling ----> finished.
Last (bigger) brake modifications ----> done. This thing would have male me go crazy today...one assembly problem after the next. But I have won...( I am the winner EVERYTIME! :sly

Only have to vent the system the next days...

Not as much as I would have done today. But a couple of difficulties lesser.


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

*good times*

Gave it the wash & wax driveway special, put $20 gas in it, and drove around for a while afterwards


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Jacked it up, removed the drivers side rear wheel, washed the wheel, and began cleaning the mess of brake fluid under her.
Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to discover where the leak is.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Check the rear brake cylinder. I´m sure there it is...:thumbup:


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

All Eyez on me said:


> Check the rear brake cylinder. I´m sure there it is...:thumbup:




Nope. I don't think it's there. lol

There was fluid running through the torsion beam tube and dripping onto the caliper. I think it's coming from the fitting before the first hose. All the hoses were replaced w/ Autotech stainless steel braided lines about 2 years ago, and the car has only been driven about 40miles since. I'm hoping to find a loose fitting and not a rusted out hard-line.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Drove it to work....


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

OH!  I don´t mind you have brake discs on your Scirocco. My fault...


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

I rotated the summer tires back on!


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

Took a look at my newly finished 2.0L block, laid out parts to be ready for assembly.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I gave her it's first bath of 2012 lol and took her for a blast lol









By Droid scIROCco RAZR


----------



## SpahnDirge (Dec 6, 2010)

Put her up for sale... :thumbdown:


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

**

I got 2 new tires after much company bull**** from big10 tires, they want to mount my new tires on the rear After I already rotated tires before I went up there I smoked my tires til they were blue all over that parking lot and went to pep boys to get tires instead 

I finished my cd player install yesterday 









Still. Haven't installed my heckblende because I haven't got the plate relocation bracket yet


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Gave my old beat-up plates to DMV and they gave me new ones in return, how nice of them!


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Drove it to work.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^^^^ Soon....  

Got a bag of parts from Moogie today! 
Add those to the box of parts I got from GAP a couple of days ago, and, I got a lot of stuff to put on the car! 

On went some parts. 
Out with the old.... Begone, nasty parts! 









And, some shiny replacements!  










More nastiness that got yanked in favor of new (and, yes, I did use 'proper' Conti braided hose for the replacement!): 










Unfortunately, I damaged my damned-near $100 crankcase vent hose in the process of installing the restrictor in it.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Found the source of my brake fluid leak. Rear caliper parking brake lever seal.
:banghead:
"Rebuilt" calipers not done so well. Thanks AZautohaus!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You actually bought rebuilds? 
When one of my rear calipers failed (it locked up), I went for the MkIV upgrade. _Very_ cost-effective (IIRC, ~$240 from GAP, kit is 2 calipers + SS hoses); lighter, and a lot more reliable than the damned iron calipers.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

That's a nice kit. Thanks for the tip!!!

Now if I only had the $$$. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Took the 16V out of hibernation!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

H2oWerker said:


> That's a nice kit. Thanks for the tip!!!
> 
> Now if I only had the $$$.


 BFI sells them, too (but, with rubber hoses) for $200. (GAP's kit is $250, actually.) 

I looked at it this way: 
From GAP, new calipers are $130/each ; remans are $78/each. And, they're still the craptastic iron parts. 
Two new iron calipers are more $$ than two new MkIV aluminum calipers _with hoses_. :screwy: 


Now, in my news: 
Since I need to order another crankcase-vent hose , and it's quite nice out... 
More parts changed! 
- seat sliders on both seats (the front guides had crumbled into nothingness.) 
- release cables, and a new handle, on the LF seat (yays! it folds!  ) 
- black trims for the door handles (no more chrome!); donated the chromies to the Quantum. 
- light bulb for headlight switch (it not working annoyed me) 
- striker pins for the door locks (locks rattled like a mofo, due to broken plastic sleeves.) 
- thoroughly vacuum interior while seats removed. 

Should be out of hibernation next weekend....   :banghead:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Changed the clutch on the 88 drained the yuck gunk from the transaxle and refilled it with good stuff. 
Cleaned out the garage and then moved Victor back in. I'll be out there tomorrow to work on him


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally ordered synchros!!! now to relocate that list of stuff i need so i can figure out whats left and start putting this tranny back together....


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

cuppie said:


> You actually bought rebuilds?
> When one of my rear calipers failed (it locked up), I went for the MkIV upgrade. _Very_ cost-effective (IIRC, ~$240 from GAP, kit is 2 calipers + SS hoses); lighter, and a lot more reliable than the damned iron calipers.


 Do you need the new ss lines for the mk iv calipers or can I keep my curent ss lines from the old iron calipers?

I assume the carriers also get swapped, I recall seing some thread about it, they are flipped over also.

My biggest question is:

Does the e-brake hold better than the stock calipers?

Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

You'll need the MkIV lines with the banjo fittings at the end.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

You have to use the Scirocco 16v carriers, the Mk4 ones are too thick to fit between the rotor and the stub axle.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> You'll need the MkIV lines with the banjo fittings at the end.


Actually, IIRC, they're Passat (and, IIRC, B3) hoses. But, yes, with banjo fittings on them. 

And, Chris is correct - stock calipers. 
But, Ziggi, what you read is correct: 
Unless you want to do a lot of work to install them the 'right' way (re-plumb the rear axle, including relocating the caliper hose brackets), and manage to find the 'super-double-secret' brake cables (that will allow installing the calipers right-side up), you simply install the MkIV calipers upside-down on the 'rocco carriers. 
Slightly re-route the cables to fit; slightly bend the cable brackets on the calipers to provide enough slack. 

The fun part is bleeding them: you need to detach the brake cables, remove the calipers, flip them right-side-up, and block them open first. 
It's OK, though. You do it when you do the install, then not again for 2 years (fluid change interval.)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

IIRC B3/4 Passats used the same style caliper as Mk2/3 Golf/Jetta, which is similar to the Scirocco 16v, but configured like the Mk4 ones, with the e-brake cable at the opposite end.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Chilling wit my mk1 brother hahaaaa









scIROCco RAZR


----------



## halkyardo (Feb 6, 2012)

Got the AC working! I thought that it would long have lost its charge, having sat since 1993, with some very sad looking refrigerant lines. Yet, after some wishful prodding with a test light, and a replaced fuse holder, it came back to life .


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Nice!  

I took advantage of my downtime (read: my damaged crankcase-vent hose), and did a long-overdue (because it's been wonky since July 2011  ) thing: 
I repaired my odometer.  

Things I found 
I have a MotoMeter speedo (even though the rest of the cluster is VDO.) Therefore, metal drive gear (which was fine.) Problem was the lead gear (on the right end of the odo), that actually drives everything - it was spinning. 
Pull shaft, knurl the end, and reassemble. Profit! 
Of course, I slightly over-did the knurling, which made driving the shaft back in a PITA. And, caused me to bend it a bit in the process, and made the lead gear not want to go back on straight. 
But, a bit of prodding, prying, tapping, coaxing, and studying made it all ok. 
Once I'm back on the road, I will have a reliable odometer again!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Ordered up a one piece speedometer cable from Parts4vws :thumbup:


----------



## bookanon (Aug 13, 2011)

I found a set if headlight bezels off a 76 firebird that oddly enough are an exact fit for my Rocco also found the rare and elusive hood after six months now all I have left to be back on the road is the gd shift bushings that gave up on me the first really warm cruising day


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?orcs5n


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Did something really stupid - and, this may prove the theory of: after working on cars all day, 5 days straight, maybe coming home to immediately work on your own sometimes isn't the best idea...

New crankcase-vent hose (the second one...) showed up yesterday. Cool! 
Bring hose home today. Grab tools. Prepare to install. 
Take new hose out of bag. Need to extract (read: cut) the restrictor out of the hose that I frakked up last week, then can install to new hose.

I grab the wrong hose, and cut it open. :banghead:
Yes, I cut the brand-new, just-out-of-the-bag hose. Damaged hose was sitting on top of the engine, restrictor still in it. :banghead:    :facepalm: 

So, she'll sit another week....


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

**** happens!

But keep ya head up....next time do better!


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

cuppie said:


> Nice!
> 
> I took advantage of my downtime (read: my damaged crankcase-vent hose), and did a long-overdue (because it's been wonky since July 2011  ) thing:
> I repaired my odometer.


I did the same thing the other day. I too, overdid it with the pliers when i knurled the end. worked fine for 4 miles and then the red gear must've started spinning. 


Yesterday I replaced the glass in the drivers side mirror. Today, all I've done to the car is looked at it.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

Got the jimmy smogged yesterday. One step closer to getting my rocco spot back!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Today. Rear wheel bearings, rear brakes, rear struts and springs.
Phew...
Not too bad for 4 hours. Its almost like I've done this carp before....

All went well, not breaks, no injuries... Untill I went to release the jack stand.
I flipped the arm to drop the head and pinched my little finger. Julie's got a boo boo


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

took the battery out since it was dead. will be trying to move it sometime this weekend.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

MKIV rear caliper upgrade. 
Created more leaks than I started w/. MANY MORE. The only bubble flare that even held during bleeding was the one I did while laying on my back under the car.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Puttered on my 87 16V yesterday in prep/anticipation of doing the timing belt:
- fixed non-venting sunroof (was prepared to pull the whole thing; just needed the crank tightened.  )
- drained coolant
- removed air filter insert; found a critter nest (and a chewed up filter) inside
- fixed then broke the glovebox door. Mine still has the door arm, but the spring won't stay in place. I just removed the spring
- removed some old stickers my dad had on the hatch glass. I couldn't bring myself to remove my college sticker my dad put on it in '92 though
- used some goo gone and cleaned up the engine bay a bit. It was kind of cathartic to remove 144k of grime 

Remaining parts arrive Monday for timing belt/water pump/motor mount replacement. Then I'll see if she runs!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Put the battery back in, decided I need a trickle charger.  I have been focused on getting my fathers 69 Type 2 running as a surprise so I have not been thinking much about the Scirocco. Today was so nice out I cleaned up the garage and took the rocco out for a spin. For a while I have been thinking of selling in order to fund the vw bus project. Now I don't want to sell it after driving it around. :laugh: It's loud, it rattles, and most of the interior is missing. But it sure is fun to drive still.


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Started mine up, I haven't touched it since August.

Cranked on the first try and idled just perfect. Almost time to get it out of hibernation and get it ready for Cinci.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Razor bladed, and rubbing compounded all the glass in the car. Such a difference!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Put my crankcase-vent hose (the third one!) in this morning. Rolled her out of the garage.
During my cold-start "procedure" :laugh: , noticed that I made a slight error when I reassembled the speedo: I forgot to lift the needle over the zero-stop pin. :facepalm:
Roll car back into garage.

This afternoon, pulled the cluster, took it apart (again!), and fixed that issue.
Put car back together. Rolled her out of the garage (again!), start engine. 
Air tires back down to normal; and take her out for an, ah, spirited drive.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

root beer said:


> Razor bladed, and rubbing compounded all the glass in the car. Such a difference!



do you have to do anything after the rubbing compound? ive heard whispers of this idea, but never really heard a breakdown of whats involved. brand and product preferences?


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

i install the body kit!!!!


















:heart::thumbup:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

lalostonevw said:


> i install the body kit!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool, throw a black moulding down the side and it'll look just like a GTX in silver.where did you get your the front spoiler/eyebrow? I have been through hell looking for one,


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

What size tire are you running in the back? Looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Juice87 said:


> Thats cool, throw a black moulding down the side and it'll look just like a GTX in silver.where did you get your the front spoiler/eyebrow? I have been through hell looking for one,


I am seriously considering making some in carbon fibre, which of course could be painted if you want. is there interest? My son has been selling all sorts of small composite stuff lately.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

punchbug said:


> I am seriously considering making some in carbon fibre, which of course could be painted if you want. is there interest? My son has been selling all sorts of small composite stuff lately.


Yes!


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Juice87 said:


> Thats cool, throw a black moulding down the side and it'll look just like a GTX in silver.where did you get your the front spoiler/eyebrow? I have been through hell looking for one,



Hey man that looks great. I think the black body kit on a silver or red car looks cool.. Hey what are thos door guard things around the handles? Where didja find those?


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

punchbug said:


> I am seriously considering making some in carbon fibre, which of course could be painted if you want. is there interest? My son has been selling all sorts of small composite stuff lately.


I ordered one in NOVEMBER from a place in cali that was the only retailer i could find but i had to contact my bank two weeks ago to refund me the money cause he never came through. Definately a market for them if you make em, please let me know if you do. Lot of other people want em on this site want one too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Juice87 said:


> I ordered one in NOVEMBER from a place in cali that was the only retailer i could find but i had to contact my bank two weeks ago to refund me the money cause he never came through. Definately a market for them if you make em, please let me know if you do. Lot of other people want em on this site want one too.


Hey, could anyone who is interested send me a PM? that way it gets it off here and puts it all in one place. It will be a while, but if I know there are orders for a certain number, then that will be the first production run.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Drove it to work. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

I relayed my headlights saturday, and it made a very noticeable difference. :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, that makes a huge difference! 
I'll never forget the before & after from when I did mine, almost 2 years ago.
Before: I was getting about 11.8v at the lo beams (with a charger on the car, 14.3v at the posts.) 
After: it's like daytime in front of the car.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

didn't check voltages, but wow, they sure are brighter! someone flashed their high beams at me when I had my low beams on. I think thats cuz the lights are way out of adjustment. may be a stupid noob question but looks like they only adjust diagonally?  the screws are at the top right and bottom left on each light. (or vice versa, can't remember)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

No, they adjust on both axes.
Lights are always 3-point mounted. Something like this:

```
FIXED ------- ADJUST
   |
   |
ADJUST
```
Here, the top screw adjusts the light laterally; the bottom screw adjusts it vertically. The light pivots around the fixed mount.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

If your headlights are aimed too high, lower your car more.


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Lalostonevw,

looks great! What size ATS cups do you have?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> If your headlights are aimed too high, lower your car more.


 The answer to everything (or, rather, to all of the questions that can't be answered with _42_  ):
Needs moar lows. 

LOLZ!


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

*Answers !!!*

Juice 87, i have the black moulding set complet but im thanks to instalo or not.???

16v_scirocco_gtx
The rear tire size is 205/50/15. What you think to install the 195/45/15???

Teighlor o, i find those door guards in eBay germany.:thumbup:

Silver16v, The size of the ats is 9x15 rear And 7x15 front 

Thanks lot guys for the coments. And regards.

Lalostonevw


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I removed the rear seat to have the sides of it recovered in black fabric. 

Sent By Bat Phone !


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

I stood in complete *belief* of the 3" pond of standing water in the car.

I said to myself "this will be the year I fix the leak"...2 years ago. :laugh:


-Rob


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> I am seriously considering making some in carbon fibre, which of course could be painted if you want. is there interest? My son has been selling all sorts of small composite stuff lately.


yes I'm in


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

- Welded the tail pipe back onto the muffler. 
- Replaced O2 sensor.
- Wanted to change the trans oil.... drain plug stuck; stripped it out.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cuppie said:


> - Welded the tail pipe back onto the muffler.
> - Replaced O2 sensor.
> - Wanted to change the trans oil.... drain plug stuck; stripped it out.


I need to take the vanagon and the rocco to you then....the vanagon lost its tail pipe and the scirocco needs a new muffler transplanted and Im sure a tail pipe grafted
:beer::beer:?


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Replaced both drive axles with new Empi axles from GAP. Ready for auto-x on Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> I need to take the vanagon and the rocco to you then....the vanagon lost its tail pipe and the scirocco needs a new muffler transplanted and Im sure a tail pipe grafted
> :beer::beer:?


 I'm sure we could come to an arrangement.  
The issue is _when_. Welder's at work (as are most of my tools.) That makes exhaust work more of an 'at work' job. (BTW: no custom bending - no equipment for that at the dealership.) 
Saturdays give me more time to do repairs; problem is how few of those I have available, especially before Cincy.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

I set the tools I was using to work on my boat on the rear spoiler.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

COOLANT flush. Don't forget that every 5 years or less you have to do it.


----------



## saskscirocco84 (Mar 17, 2012)

*labour of love*

today i enjoyed a spin around the city on dry roads in my newly primered rocco, it was great she ran like a dream .eace:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I spent most of the day fabricating a different front lip cause I'm tired of my JE but the new one is on  it's not my best work though ....

Sent By Bat Phone !


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally ordered the peloquin shim kit... hooray


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Very nice Mike! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Rodolfo came back to life yesterday, with it being easter and all I thought it was the right thing to give the battery a little juice..... 

Then I shook the cobwebs of it on the way to work this morning:thumbup:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Painted it... Got rid of the trrrible glittery blue stripe down the side.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

pulled it out of a barn where its been stashed


----------



## Swap91 (Aug 9, 2011)

*86 rock*

Just found and drove an 1986 scirocco 8v thats been sitting 2 years an hour and half home. Glad she made it. The guys sister bought it brand new in 86 . she came down to sign the title n kissed it goodbye. now seems time for an aba swap


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Chopped 3 inches off the shifter and put on an old school wooden MOMO shifter knob.


----------



## jrpgdavies (Nov 6, 2008)

Bought a new deck for it, and admired it for around 30 minutes

:beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Pulled the instrument cluster (again!) yesterday, and got the speedo cables & counter box out.
Still need to tear the cluster apart (again!), lube the odometer shaft (100,000 wheel is dragging on the shaft), and install the new 1pc. speedo cable. And, of course, put the car back together... :banghead:

Such a stupid reason to not be able to drive the car, having the screeching speedo cable...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Made the driveshafts work, now they can turn without going trapped because of the 2mm smaller wheel bearing housings...had to trick a little bit...

Did some other detail work on the motor and for my motivation I have done this...









By daywalker823 at 2012-04-17

More and more the concept of the car is coming through...:laugh:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm doing a brake fluid changed replacing the horn and repairing the reverse light switch 

sent from rocco 4G


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Well, I got the instrument cluster & speedo cable back in on Monday. 
Drove Tuesday, all seemed ok, but for a slight ticking noise (cable routing?)
Oh, and: the damned 100,000 wheel is still turning on its own... 

Last night, all hell broke loose.... Speedo screeched real quick, then died. Then it started working again when I came off the freeway. :screwy:
And, now it's erratic as hell, and noisey as hell at all speeds.  :banghead: 
Time to tear into it again.... Thinking "replace engine ground cable", and "tweak cable routing."


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed my inner door handle on my lunch break :thumbup:


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

I finally got the 87 16V out of the garage after 5 yrs. New battery, alternator, changed the oil and 
coolant. Put the BBS RM's on and went to get her inspected. Passed emission and safety with flying colors.
Been driving her to work all this week. What a BLAST!

Now to get the 88 back on the road!!!!!


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Since my daughter's birth in Dec. my poor Scirocco has been sitting dejected and neglected in the garage. It was such a beautiful day for a drive so I treated her to some fresh Redline, a bottle of Techtron a tank of Sunoco Ultra 93 and a tire rotation.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Made & installed a new engine ground cable.
The speedo is, ah, less funky now; but, it's definitely frakked. Needs to order a new one....  
(but, they're only $70!  )


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i actually visited my 'rocco last night. and even pulled back the tarp far enough to open the hatch and crawl inside... the tarp was a good call, as i had expected a good bit of mustiness and moisture evidence, but thankfully none was to be found! 

...sadly the engine leveler i was looking for was also nowhere to be found but it was nice to visit nonetheless:laugh:


damn i miss that car...


----------



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

Nothing, car in deep storage waiting till I forgot I have it then bring it out of it's time capsule
cheers,
yarrow


----------



## jslagg (Feb 17, 2012)

Drove thd hell out of it on this nice sunny day.......Damn these cars are fun.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jslagg said:


> Drove thd hell out of it on this nice sunny day.......Damn these cars are fun.




This, but with moar sunshine and purple ness !:thumbup:


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

jslagg said:


> Drove thd hell out of it on this nice sunny day.......Damn these cars are fun.


Me too! Maybe I'll go back out in a bit...


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

rinsed the pollen off...I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN I HATE POLLEN


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

- Replaced the collapsed right engine mount. This one, I filled the top three cavities with urethane before installation.  Should hold up a lot better than the last one did (I hope...) 
(And, damn!!! is that a pain in the arse of a job. Been dreading it since I found it broken last October.) 
Tearing into it, found that she shredded her front mount (not surprising.) Boss was cool, and let me send our shuttle driver up to Parts Place to grab one for me. 

- Rotate & balance. 

- Brake fluid change. 

Ohhhh.... car is soooo much smoother now. I do like the feeling of fresh engine mounts - they vibrate so much less. I missed that feeling. 
Oh, and: it "fixed" the mystery rattle from the heater box. Yays!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Drove it!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Drove it like I stole it hahaaaa ooh plus I'm replacing the manual clutch cable / 1 horn / oil pressure switch for now.









sent from rocco 4G


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

red16vdub said:


> Drove it like I stole it hahaaaa ooh plus I'm replacing the manual clutch cable / 1 horn / oil pressure switch for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your car is so fast........looks like it's flying!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

ziggirocco said:


> Your car is so fast........looks like it's flying!


 Actually it's not ( SO ) fast, it's just plain FAST.

sent from rocco 4G


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

found this when pulling up the carpet up :banghead: 










new project for the day


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That sucks....  

Today: 
- oil change 
- trans oil change 
- replaced windshield wash hose. 

#1, was time. 
#2... well, after 15 minutes of carefully walking the drain plug loose with an air hammer (damn, that was just a little stressful...) Two new plugs (BMW man trans plugs are a perfect replacement, have 17mm _external _hex, and cost me all of $3.50 each!  ), and 2 quarts of Syncromesh.... damn, it's like a new trans. The cold 1-2 shift is so nice now...  
#3, glad I did it now. One of the hoses was starting to crack at the nozzle, _and the tee was cracked. Nice little failure-in-waiting there (which, of course, would have happened when it was needed most, right? :laugh: )_


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

Yesterday did the full clay bar rub down, polish, interior and engine shampoo. Feels like new for now. In fact the body feels like butter to the touch.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

yesterday washed my 78 and went for a drive in it afterwords


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

California 16v said:


> yesterday washed my 78 and went for a drive in it afterwords


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Tonight I'll prep Victor for inspection in the morning. I just need to tidy up some wiring and run wires for the tach. 

OMG I cant wait to get him on the road again!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got it inspected for the first time in 2 years and had my buddy fix an exhaust leak that had come up recently.. 










Planning to replace a leaky waterneck and valve cover gasket tonight on the G60 and start driving here semi-regularly to work. :heart:


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I tore off the old oil baffle in the oil pan 
Unbolted the oil pump and 

Installed a metal Windage tray with built in gasket ; ) 
Discovered my crank shaft has been balanced and machined 
 more awesomeness especially after finding out my head has been ported polished and machined 

I put on a k&n diesel oil filter hp3001 
And used full synthetic 20w50 castrol with added zinc. 
Then added a little Rislone .5 quart for extra camshaft & lifter protection 

Feels like a new engine, valve chatter and chains are a lot quieter, revs even harder, a little more power and response, No loss of power up hill or around curves uphill 

I bought a 7$ down turn for open header for my tt dual downpipe which I'll install soon 

Fixed vacuum leaks, replaced the NLA 16v cis-e boot with another nice one


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> Got it inspected for the first time in 2 years and had my buddy fix an exhaust leak that had come up recently..


 Gee, I wonder how that happened...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Gee, I wonder how that happened...


 Like Seriously . . . 

I check the oil . . . drove it to work.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Gee, I wonder how that happened...


 I was as surprised as you are!


----------



## My88Rocco (Apr 28, 2012)

*cleaned*

shampooed the carpet and cleaned the windows


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Went up to The Parts Place with a list of carp to get. Struck out on every item.  

Stopped at the shop on my way home, and replaced my fuel transfer pump. 
Get home, and... it was so nice to _not_ hear the main pump whining when I backed into the garage.  

Yesterday, she was treated to: 
- new bolts for the wheel center caps. Nice, SS shallow-head bolts from McMaster-Carr. 
- a fabbed-up screen for the cabin air intake. Also sourced from MMC. I have a lot of extra....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> yesterday washed my 78 and went for a drive in it afterwords


 Reverse for me, sort of......drove it and THOUGHT about washing it....:facepalm:


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Installed a new wiper linkage and new wipers, YAY I CAN DRIVE IN THE RAIN NOW.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

So bored that I washed the wheel wells and cleaned and waxed the wheels.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

brownhound said:


>


 Wow that is clean! 
BTW, where did you find those ramps? They look very useful for lowered cars. 

*Today, I changed the oil on my car, and verified that the washer pump is bad (not the wiring going to it nor the switch). I ordered a new pump and it will be in on Tuesday. 

:thumbup:


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

ANSAracingb said:


> Wow that is clean!
> BTW, where did you find those ramps? They look very useful for lowered cars.


 http://www.raceramps.com/maintenance-service-car-ramps.aspx


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

Cardboarded up the passanger rear window because someone threw a brick thru it..... Any one happen to have a rear pass piece of glass for sale?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Fixed a new exhaust system under the Scirocco from a friend of mine... 









By daywalker823 at 2012-04-29 

Not finished yet....new catalyst and race header will follow... 

Then I did some detail work on this one for another friend of mine... 









By daywalker823 at 2012-04-29 

And found out...9" rims with 15mm wheel spacers are a little too big for the scirocco front axle... 









By daywalker823 at 2012-04-29 

Now need some smaller rims for the front...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*All Eyez on me* ... I :heart: that exhaust & muffler set up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 


... Last night I drove my 88 16v, there was a nice cool breeze, windows were down & glass sunroof slid back/completely open  

and this was the reading 357357 km on the Tacho meter at 10pm


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I grounded her today.  

Why, you ask? Water leak. :banghead: 
I get home, look over to grab something. See a little piddle of water from the right door. Hrmn? 
Go around, investigate... Water coming from speaker grille. Ruh roh... 
Take speaker out (first time I've ever had that door apart - and, I have NO idea how it's made it 2 years with me without seeing this...) No water barrier behind speaker, wire runs _straight down_ the door (no slack, no drip loop.) Water's running right down the speaker wire, and into the mounting hole. Gah! 
And, since it's supposed to rain - a lot - this week... Wilda stays in garage until fixed. 

Damndamndamndamn....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

drove it in the rain...freaking monsoon in MI.....looking for electrical gremlins...The volt gauge gets wacky on hard right turns...check battery me things for loose cables..


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Yesterday I got it inspected (it passed; hooray for new lax NJ inspections). 

Today I hooked the door lock knobs back up, they had fallen out of the lock arm in the door.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Yesterday I installed new washer pump in windshield washer reservoir, and then had to re-aim the nozzles to spray _on_ the windshield glass instead of at the base of it, lol. 

Then I found out that a section of hose running from one nozzle to the other is leaking something awful. Thank god my rain tray cover is still intact and performs well! I have ordered some new replacement hose from the dealer today and when it comes in I'll fix the leak. 

:thumbup:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I install a new horn cause one was defective, change out clutch cable again & install new techtonics stainless borla muffler cause the previous one had stress cracks around the inlet & outlet areas but hey I got about 14 1/2 yrs out of it . The new tt borla is different though, it's 4" shorter & doesn't come with the famous borla emboss stamp on it, Minimal fabrication is needed but the sound is awesome 

sent from rocco 4G


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I changed the oil and coolant after the first 50 miles after the re-build. The oil was BLACK and the coolant was brown.
Found the oil leak on the back of the engine, I possibly (?) forgot to tighten correctly, the oil temp sensor.
I'll finish up the new software for the speedo this weekend and trial fit the new dash and the computer. (That will be fun 
AND... Start the re-wire (again) for the new headlights.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I rubbed his bonnet !


----------



## mnem (Sep 14, 2009)

*Monday:* Called to put it back on full insurance instead of storage
*Tuesday:* Bought the plate sticker and picked up the insurance cards
*Wednesday:* Drove the crap out of it and took it out to the local meet 
*Thursday:* Dropped it at a friends to store it there since my landlord won't let me keep two vehicles on the property anymore. 
*Friday:* Gave my two months notice to my landlord. If you don't have room for my cars, you don't have room for me.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Fuel map near perfect! Tried boost (a bit ) todAY 
On the road back home tonight, I had a BMW mini on my tail, since I was tuning I let him pass.
It was one of the managers from work. He gave me a thiumbs up as he passed, and pulled in front of me. I pulled out hit boost and released as I passed him so he could hear my "Angry Squirrel" 
That prompted a big smile from him (and on me)...

Ahhhh I love this car!


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Tried to get the 1987 8v to START. Investigating - 3 fouled plugs, one just fine
Last step after installing manifolds & throttle from a 2H Cabriolet engine.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I am changing from stock to H4 headlights today. Plenty of light to go around soon!
Then to finish up the MS wiring under the dash and MAYBE add the ISV.... (wired but no end connector as yet).


----------



## richter762 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, earlier this week I bought Motobri's son scirocco. Drove it about 200 miles today for my first good drive


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I scrub the hell out of my wheels / car today damnnnn. I'm heading to staggered in CT in morning see y'all Mofo's down there .... :beer::beer:

sent from rocco 4G


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

I scrubbed the floor in it's stall :laugh:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I replaced every single inch of the old, yellowed, brittle windshield washer tubing. I ended up replacing the "tee" and used heat shrink on all connections for a clean look...
...and then, as I was installing the last part (hose to driver's side nozzle) I broke the nozzle. It just kind of crumbled apart. 

The passenger side nozzle is fine but I'm sure I'll have a hell of a time tracking down a new replacement; I think they're obsolete thru VWoA. I may have to use the MkII double-jet nozzles, we'll see.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I talked dirty to it, while I moved it...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Guess who blew out his reverse gear today? 
 :banghead::banghead::banghead: :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

Get home, cars parked on both sides of the street. Had to back up, oh, 4 houses, because some dumbass decided to play "welll, _I'm_ not going to back up (they had an opening *one* house back....)
I, ah, backed up too fast for my somewhat damaged reverse gear, apparently.  
The car shuddered violently. I pulled into the opening, and stopped.
They pass. I pull up to my driveway (again), put it in reverse, and... it blows back out of gear. :banghead:
Got her stuck in reverse. Rocked her out of reverse. Drove, turned around, pulled up the driveway.

That trans rebuild is going to come a lot sooner than I wanted it to, it seems....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

You don't need reverse!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Makes it kind of a pain in the ass to get into the garage (my normal parking method) without reverse....
So, I will, for the time being, replace a major PITA with a minor PITA (pushing the car out of the garage to leave.) 
And, ah, "strategic parking." :laugh:

Unfortunately, this puts all projects on the car on hold, so that I can budget for a trans rebuild.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Makes it kind of a pain in the ass to get into the garage (my normal parking method) without reverse....
> So, I will, for the time being, replace a major PITA with a minor PITA (pushing the car out of the garage to leave.)
> And, ah, "strategic parking." :laugh:
> 
> Unfortunately, this puts all projects on the car on hold, so that I can budget for a trans rebuild.


There is an FF in royal oak for $75


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's a helluva price....
But, I think that going from a 2Y to an FF would take a lot of fun out of the car....  

Linky? Just for craps & grins?

*Edit:
looking over a gear ratio chart I found... It might not be that bad. 
Defenitely want to know where you found that.

Unfortunately, going to an FF also means new clutch & flywheel required... =/


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

added my 78 to my car insurance policy, also got a temporarily registration and tag for this Scirocco


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

YAY Its friday!
Tonight I trial fit the computer and fit the cables.
Then on to fitting the new dash and speedo cable.

The car runs well enough for the trip to Cincy!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Started it . . . Drove it . . . Filled it with 93.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Started it . . . Drove it . . . Filled it with 93.


does it:wave: feel like you are complete?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> does it:wave: feel like you are complete?


Complete . . . Not really, but satisfy . . . Yes. Last season was a decent season of usage. 1500 miles

This season I've been off driving it as I can . . .  If only it stayed nice and stop raining.

There is a number of things still left to do . . . check . . . and update.


----------



## 05GLI (Nov 11, 2004)

Installed some euro lights, kamei grill & spoiler










but didn't like the look of the grill and spoiler


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

The brown truck brought me a package from Zeb today.  
In it: 
- new cluster light bulbs (to go with the cluster I'm getting in a few weeks)
- new sunroof crank. Yays! No more floppy sunroof crank!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

yesterday I bought this for the 78 










# 10416 resonator


to make the drive to Cincy a lot quieter


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nice!

bought some more transaxle parts... very close to having all i need, and i have a few accidental duplicates. next step is detailed inventory, then acquiring a bench press, and making some press sleeves. 

its moving along, but the pace is veeeeery slow


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I fixed up the headlight wiring, so now they work correctly and have relays. :thumbup:

And then I cleaned the interior out for the first time ever. Lots of random parts, supplies, safety glasses, sweet 80s aviator glasses, etc. Even a credit card slip dated 1988 from the previous owner. And a raffle ticket from 1994.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I readjusted the fuel mixture now she pulls like the monster she is hahaaaa 

sent from rocco 4G


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Took her for ride to RI for Mother's day









sent from rocco 4G


----------



## jrpgdavies (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^ Droooooooooooooooooolllllll :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Washed it.


----------



## freshapple (Aug 19, 2011)

I've got a 9A tranny sitting here...
Pulled it from my old '85 GTI

LMK if you are interested.



cuppie said:


> Makes it kind of a pain in the ass to get into the garage (my normal parking method) without reverse....
> So, I will, for the time being, replace a major PITA with a minor PITA (pushing the car out of the garage to leave.)
> And, ah, "strategic parking." :laugh:
> 
> Unfortunately, this puts all projects on the car on hold, so that I can budget for a trans rebuild.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Hmmm....
What kind of shape is that 9A box in, friend? (Please, be honest here. My current plan is to get a slightly-broken box from Randall, and drop that off with Brian (Broke) on the way home (unless he comes to Cincy, in which case he takes it home for rebuild.) 

And, is it MkI compatible? Some are, some aren't...
See here: http://www.brokevw.com/020mount.html


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Was driving my 88 and stopped at my storage unit early today at 2:22am and the odometer read 360022 km


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I FINALLY wired in the ISV. Makes cold starts a lot easier.
I though the tough starts were because I didnt finish that section of the install.
Right. The software was trying to run the ISV, but it never responded... Due to NOT being wired in.

Go figure...

Yesterday I noticed the CPU fan was facing the wrong way, so out the computer came, 2 screws and it would cool the CPU. Not bad.
But, a wire/ground touched the PCI video card and blew it out....
I just ordered a new PCB (since PCI is rare). Dual Atom @2.13ghz, 4 GB ram and onboard dual video......

The rest I'll leave up to your imagineation..... Flux Capasitor next....


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Rocco_julie said:


> I FINALLY wired in the ISV. Makes cold starts a lot easier.
> I though the tough starts were because I didnt finish that section of the install.
> Right. The software was trying to run the ISV, but it never responded... Due to NOT being wired in.
> 
> ...


Wow. Julie, that was way over my head. Except for the flux capacitor part. Lol.

Today, I decided to upgrade from the 65a alternator to the 90a alternator. I figured I'd try my hand using a junkyard alternator off a Cabrio, since I didn't have one already. I used my alternator's VR because it is fairly new and still has good brushes. Made my own 4-gauge power B+ cable, and also replaced the signal wire while I was at it, since it was looking pretty shabby with cracked/broken insulation in some areas. Also had to modify the pulley setup using a shim in order to get the correct length for the belt.

Aaaand, the alternator I chose is apparently defective. I've checked all the wiring I made and it is good. Absolutely no voltage loss from alternator to the battery (+) so I know that is good. I think the junkyard unit itself is bad, so tomorrow I will get another one and try it out.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Got the new alternator and it works great. So I have officially checked "upgrade to 90a alternator" off my mental list of things to do.
:thumbup:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Race day! 

http://www.windycitybmw.com/photo.aspx?aid=673


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Juice87 said:


> Race day!
> 
> http://www.windycitybmw.com/photo.aspx?aid=673


 Sweet! Cool to see someone represent VW there; it looks like they were all BMWs (and one Mini Cooper). 

*Yesterday afternoon I removed and replaced my timing belt, crank seal, cam seal, intermediate shaft seals, passenger side engine mount, valve cover gasket (upgraded to the rubber gasket with studs). I got it almost all back together last night except I decided I should replace the V-belts. 

*Today I went to the parts store and got my new V-belts, installed those, adjusted timing, rotated tires, and took for a test drive of about 80 miles this afternoon. So far so good!


----------



## Giraldus117 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, thursday and friday I changed out my water pump and fixed the valve cover so it sits correctly. Saturday I filled up the gas tank from empty ($60 F#CK!). And today I rolled it forward exactly 5ft.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Took the rake and shovel that was leaned up against it off. :banghead:

Needless to say, I didn't put them there.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Giving her a bath before Scooters GTG


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

arranged purchase of a used shop press... one more step on the long road to a rebuilt 020. 


...step number next: make press sleeves for the various bearings, sleeves, and races. sure you can probably buy them, but they're silly expensive and hard to find. even using the almighty google 


besides, how hard could it be.......:banghead:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Today I brought my Potter-People 'Official' "Pressed from the Original Molds"
Front Air Dam (x2) into the house from their previous duties as tarp paperweights. 

Now the patio can have a proper Bar-B-Q and a few chairs w/ a table. Mmm, burnt offerings...


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Carefully removed the interior door panel fabric. Both sides are really shabby as you can see, so I want to get some different material and make replacements.


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

Installed the scch shift base 1


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

1. Tracked down an odd noise I have never heard out of it while just driving away - a squeak squeak noise as wheels turn.
2. Found my missing vice grips - still clamped to the axle for a CV joint check.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Every time I look at the front of my car I see the dull gray headlamp bezels, and they just don't match anything else. Yuck. So, I figured I'll paint them black. Tonight after I got home I removed the high beam bezels and cleaned them up really well. Too late and windy tonight to paint them but I figure I can do it tomorrow or this weekend. 

I have euro lights but need to get/make some adjusters and also need to do the wiring. But this will look good for now anyway.


----------



## Rallyracer1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Washed, detailed, fixed the thump in the trunk (X2 12" in pioneer 400W subs with hephonics amp), and found out why the car wouldn't stop shaking. (passenger side motor mount was put in upsidedown by the previous owner)


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

After a bunch of little repairs and maintenance I got to go for my first night time pleasure drive


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Nothing absolutely nothing lol 

bajan 4g


----------



## MRJackUGP (Sep 6, 2011)

Building a Bike rack since the mk1 racks are so hard to find used


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Installed some Clarion speakers in the doors, and changed the 93oct infused oil.
Ready for Scooters GTG or not... Here I come!!!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Enjoyed it!


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Changed the oil and primed the wheels. Paint to go on in a few minutes.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Finally got my headlamp bezels painted and installed. Also bought new high beam lamps because they didn't match each other and one had bad condensation in it. So much for "sealed beam"...


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I love the look nothing wrong wit n/a beams :thumbup::thumbup:

bajan 4g


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Getting closer...


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

clutch, oil pan, axles, wheel bearings, air filter, and spark plugs.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Started it on the first..... no third try. Drove it around the block a few times, scared the neighbor kid than parked it back in the garage. Searched on Craigslist for another Scirocco.


----------



## oleblue (Oct 27, 2004)

*Wiring*

I am attempting to get some wiring straightened out.The wipers are very slow as I almost not moving.I checked the voltage at the wiper motor only to find 10.5 volts so I am now in the process of tracing wires and looking for problem areas. and the missing volts.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

planning her rebuild muahhahahaha


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Gave myself perma grin driving it around on my lunch break


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah I know what a "scirocco perma grin" feels like  Most of us probably do I guess. 

I put on a raceland header. now I need to get a cat delete pipe with a flex joint welded up. 

Also tried replacing the fuel pump bracket. In the process, I bumped one of the terminal studs on the pump. (must've hit the concrete) and it broke off. :banghead: I messed with it a bit thinking the terminal would unscrew, and broke the insulator off.  

I guess I have to get another pump now; anyone have a good clean used one to sell that wasn't used in a rusty system?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Drove her in the beautiful morning sunshine and abandoned her an hour from home Miss her already, but she needed some beautification that I can't do here. Should have her back soon. :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Killed my cylinder head gasket on my green daily today.... 

Ordered new parts and this time....this ****box will get some more fire from me...have no desire to do the work for no more horses... 

Byebye original JH...not fooling me again...you will get a new modified head...:sly:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Drove the lovely beast to work. 

So much fun. So much win. 










:thumbup:


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Drove the lovely beast to work.
> 
> So much fun. So much win.
> 
> ...


 Looking good Joe.:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## t16vtricks (Feb 6, 2006)

*caliper*

what is the model number of you wilwood caliper (Brownhound)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

All Eyez on me said:


> Killed my cylinder head gasket on my green daily today....
> 
> Ordered new parts and this time....this ****box will get some more fire from me...have no desire to do the work for no more horses...
> 
> Byebye original JH...not fooling me again...you will get a new modified head...:sly:


 threeXgreen here, drove my Klausie down to deliver/ get more antique alimineeeeeeeeum...always a joy to drive. If yiu're not sure what that one looks like, like Joe's only with less perfection and more doodlebugs in the exhaust steam....:laugh:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Went into the barn. 
Opened the door. 
Sat in it... 

*sigh* 

Put the blanket back on. 
Re-locked the barn. 
Started shopping for parts...


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Stripped down a rights side headlight assembly to prep for powder coating. All 4 adjusters came out w/o incident. The left side will get stripped next week, and the assemblies on the car will come out for refurbishing when these are done.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

H2oWerker said:


> Stripped down a rights side headlight assembly to prep for powder coating. All 4 adjusters came out w/o incident. The left side will get stripped next week, and the assemblies on the car will come out for refurbishing when these are done.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


 Well worth the effort, they turn out really nice, 
and today I fetched mine back from the beauty shop, which involved an hour of driving, top down.:thumbup:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

As I pulled into the parking lot at work this morning, I heard a _NEW_ rattle (not to be mistaken with the various existing ones). 

This one is at idle and sounds like it is from under the car; I haven't had a chance to get under it yet but it sounds like an exhaust hanger let go and the pipe is contacting my lower Eurosport bar. I won't have time to check it out until Sunday but hopefully that's all it is.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Drove both the S1 & S2 yesterday


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

red16vdub said:


> Drove it like I stole it hahaaaa ooh plus I'm replacing the manual clutch cable / 1 horn / oil pressure switch for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that a lower air dam off a B3 Passat?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Fired up the black 16v and took it for a quick drive, vacuumed the water off of the floor, put some new gas into it, now I need to let the fuel pressure bleed out so I can try to fix the leak again.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

sprocket007 said:


> Is that a lower air dam off a B3 Passat?


 Yes SiR 

bajan 4g


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Some 175/50 13s 









And some 13x5.5 Enkei's, ET 38 









Monday they get mounted, I get an alignment, and hopefully the car goes a bit lower.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Some 175/50 13s
> 
> 
> Monday they get mounted, I get an alignment, and hopefully the car goes a bit lower.


 Smh Japan. 









bajan 4g


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

red16vdub said:


> Smh Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And?


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Jacob Matthew said:


> And?


  

bajan 4g


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

got the letter from the bank informing me that the car is now 100% mine. lien release forms should be here in 7-10 days


----------



## 16v2a2vr6 (Jul 25, 2010)

relieze i should never sold it:banghead: and now want to get another one


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Disassembled a left-side headlight (adjusters came out w/o incident again) and sandblasted everything. Final prep for powder coating to commence shortly.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

H2oWerker said:


> Disassembled a left-side headlight (adjusters came out w/o incident again) and sandblasted everything. Final prep for powder coating to commence shortly.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


 What you Powdercoating the headlight frames??? Show is some pics :thumbup:

bajan 4g


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Yep. Powder coating the frame, rear bezel, and front bezel. I will probably be doing the ones that are still in the car too. 



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

H2oWerker said:


> Yep. Powder coating the frame, rear bezel, and front bezel. I will probably be doing the ones that are still in the car too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


 :thumbup::thumbup: cool 

bajan 4g


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Blew up my transmission!


----------



## vwkid_Zach (Dec 14, 2007)

The other day I went to my grandmas garage where my beloved Scirocco sits like the dead car she is. I just went to drop off some of the extra parts I had laying around(2 new tires, extra dash). I sat in the driver's seat remembering the good times I had cruising around just wishing I could take her back out... 

This is what happened...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

vwkid_Zach said:


> This is what happened...


 That..... sucks! Photos of the p/s?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

been driving Butch since last week now that I got the lug-bolt situatiopn set on the RML's. 

today you ask? 

Parked Butch in the garage and drove the Explorer coupe... 97 degrees and A/C.... ahhhhh


----------



## scidanw (May 11, 2007)

Almost finished up my first CV joint replacement. Everything went fine except for the clamp that holds the ball joint on. Ball joint clamps suck.


----------



## vwkid_Zach (Dec 14, 2007)

Michael Bee said:


> That..... sucks! Photos of the p/s?


 Sure thing... 









Front view... 









How it was parked... 









Engine should still be good. Never tried to start it since the oil filter housing got broken in half. Also right side motor mount basically got torn away from the frame horn.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

davidpg said:


> Blew up my transmission!


 you dont need that....:sly: 


(i know the feeling)


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

woody16v said:


> you dont need that....:sly:
> 
> 
> (i know the feeling)


 Putting in the new (old) transmission as we speak. DFQ from a MK3, all seals and bushings and oil replaced. New clutch disc as well. Will report back how it drives


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Changed the starter... somethings just not right. Now I need to pull it off & get a properly funtioning one.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Drove it! Finally!  after nearly a month of sitting on jack stands in the driveway. New gas tank, new header, new muffler, new t-belt, mounts, and a fuel pump and filter. It sure drove real smooth and quiet compared to last time, when it had no muffler. :laugh:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Installed long missing 16v badge on the grill


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

Rotated the tires and got the rear wheels all cleaned up. I have yet to do the front. Found some old samples of some tire gel that I thought I would use to refresh the faded black. Turned out well!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Got my Techtonics high flow cat and 2" catback system today, and also picked up a new Bosch oxygen sensor. Put my car on the rack tonight (I'll work on it tomorrow) and found out with 100% certainty it _IS_ the catalytic converter making all that racket. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5723088-Bad-kitty 

I can't wait once all is installed, my car will finally have a new sound!


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Replaced a squealing alt. belt with a fresh Contitech 10x888. Came the the conclusion that even though the belt has the proper tension the polished billet pulleys definitely accelerate the demise(glazing) of the belt. Oh well, an $8.00 belt annually is no big thing.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I took it to the local Target to stock up on some household cleaning supplies... 

...and then cleaned the house. Boring work but the drive was fun!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday I did this for my cylinder gasket-broken daily... 

Not processed too much....just the same size as the (bigger) gaskets now.... 









By daywalker823 at 2012-06-23 









By daywalker823 at 2012-06-23 









By daywalker823 at 2012-06-23 

Today I have to do the air intake with the same procedure, then I will mount the new head on it... 

And for my friend´s scirocco last week I did this... 









By daywalker823 at 2012-06-23 









By daywalker823 at 2012-06-23 









By daywalker823 at 2012-06-23 









By daywalker823 at 2012-06-23 

Cooler before... 









By daywalker823 at 2012-06-23 

...and in now... 









By daywalker823 at 2012-06-23 

And for the oil-cooler... 









By daywalker823 at 2012-06-23 

...I found a nice place too... 









By daywalker823 at 2012-06-23


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

fixed the backup lights on my 88, first time that they have worked since the transmission was changed from a 2Y (stock ratios) to an AGB (with a 0.80 5th from a mk3 & 80% eurosport diff) in May of 2011  

meter was at 363532 kms at the time of the above repair


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Out with the old...

















In with the new(er)...

















Thanks to *Thrasher *for supplying me with the un-broken lamp!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

ANSAracingb said:


> Thanks to *Thrasher *for supplying me with the un-broken lamp!


See? Chad _can _be a good guy. :laugh:

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pgaks2 (Jul 30, 2005)

Scirrocco cabriolet? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freshapple (Aug 19, 2011)

bought a reman Bosch SR85x starter... now it's time to crank over the motor and see what kind of compression there is before I pull the motor.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Drove it like I stole it


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

This very minute off to do some engine painting, it finally cooled down to the recommended 85 degree max - the air temperature, not the engine.a


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Sniffed around for a gas leak and found nothing, but I can smell it.










Odd Callaway bits!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

last night July 4, 

...321 changed the headlight bulbs on the 88 16v from 60/55w H4 clear (LIFE made in Japan)

to 60/55w H4 light blue (OSRAM made in Germany) which are brighter and you can see further down the road with them


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yesterday, I *finally* put her into "storage mode" - car ass-first into the garage, cover on, tires aired up to ~50psi, and a container of Damp Rid in the cabin.

It only took me ~7 weeks (after the trans failure of Memorial Day) to get around to that.... :screwy:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Yesterday while surfing the web at work I found out that Pick and Pull just received a 1982 Scirocco a few days ago. So, I drove the 35 miles there this morning to check it out. It is an interesting car; power windows, A/C, no p/s, and instead of a sunroof it had a moonroof with removable glass panel.

Someone had already hit it pretty hard, but there were a few odds and ends I picked up. They removed the driver's side turn signal lamp but left it in the engine bay, so I grabbed that. Also got the clips I needed to install my sill plate and the rear bumper trim panel.

_But the real find was the manual steering rack u-joint. _ Gold! I can't wait to eventually ditch all the power steering crap from my car.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Rewired the wideband so it doesn't take a voltage hit when the fan kicks on. Installed a fan relay under the hood to keep the temps down at the fuse block.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Washed it, drove it....
Daughter brought her camera out and played around a bit.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

put more effort into finding a garage for her... and a bit of a house for me. 


why cant mortgage people be like the student loan people? sallie mae was ready to loan me the entire mid-atlantic u.s. these guys... nothin


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

began rust abatement and metal reforming.
















What stinks is that the seats are near flawless, sadly the adjustment bases are fused to themselves by rust, one of the feet are nearly rusted away.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

pushed her outta the garage and gave her a bath


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I drove my car to the junkyard and picked up a complete sunroof assembly from a MkII GTI, among some other miscellaneous VW items.

Drove home and installed the sunroof assembly, works great! My original one was literally falling apart and I couldn't use it anymore.


----------



## peddyproblems (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys, quick intro. Brought the car home to keep my mkvi company last night. I am the new owner of the '80 S that Mellberg had posted pictures of a while back. I can't say enough for how awesome the community of Scirocco owners is already, the amount of time and big and small bits that have been donated to my car since it was basically brought out of the forest is awesome. I really can't thank these guys enough, and I'm really excited to have such an awesome car with an even more awesome group of guys to help out. :beer: 









Also started cleaning up the Le Castellets that have basically been donated to my project till I can buy some wheels.


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

Funny story...
So I wanted to go sailing really bad after the 4th but the only way I could tow my boat was with my scirocco, and the registration expired in March. Due to a failed safety inspection, It had been sitting for the previous 4 months while I found minutes here an there to give it some attention. It still had some minor electrical issues that would prevent it from passing but I drove it anyway. Sailing was great and I did pretty well in a couple small, informal races. Then we decided to come home Saturday night, and as we were rolling through Logan, UT, I realized that the yearly Cruise In had just finished their final cruise on main street and the place was flooded with cops. Nevermind all the guys ripe for exhibition of speed and other racing related tickets, the deputy somehow picked out my little scirocco and saw my expired tags through the catamaran perched on it's trailer. I guess all the motivation it took was getting my car impounded for me to get that last push to register it again. It's all legal now, but this afternoon I'll see the judge about the citation for expired registration and my boat hanging too far off the trailer.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Re-installed the CIS airbox on the '78. Removed the control vane assembly and fuel distributor, then fabbed up a plate to cover the hole on the upper portion of the box. Got rid of the chrome monstrosity that was the cone filter/intake tube and the obnoxious noise from the intake track when heavy on the throttle. It almost sounds docile now and the drive to work showed intake temps 15deg cooler than average. 

Now I'm on the hunt for another airbox to do the same to the '86.


----------



## DubbinMkII (Jul 8, 2002)

Ripped the bumpers off the ol' 81. I'm shortening the front, but I'm contemplating leaving the rear completely off as I kind of like it with no rear bumper.



















All the removed pieces, including a home made flat-tow bar. It weighs probably a good 20 lbs by itself....










:beer:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Today after I got home from work I replaced my headlamp switch, hazard switch, rear bumper trim pieces, re-installed passenger door panel, and then gave it a much-needed bath.


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

^ ah damn. definitely been there. :beer:


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

old rad was just starting to split.. I caught it before it became a major issue.










new rad didn't have the proper peg feet so I made some aluminum adapters on the lathe:










the passenger side foot didn't line up, so it needed some offset:










passenger side end tank didn't have a slot for the bracket, so another adapter:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Finally have a Parcel Shelf  thanks! PunchTheFish


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Drove down to waterfest this morning & got in bout 9am , beautiful ride but the GW Bridge suck as always lol 

bajan 4g


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

i wish i was going to WF this year. but i decided to tear my car apart yet again:facepalm:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Just got done taking an inch worth of bondo off the roof/sunroof area of my rocco, and a suprise thunderstorm popped up. :banghead: I need to finish the work properly and replace the headliner with a non-sunroof one.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't worry I'll hold it down for all of us or try to anyways 

bajan 4g


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Drove it about 70 miles north to San Francisco, where my girlfriend spent all day (literally) getting a custom tattoo. During the process at the shop I had to leave a couple times to move the car so I wouldn't get parking tickets. I was finally able to tuck it in a parking garage about 5 blocks or so from the shop:










As we were leaving there was bad traffic and I was almost hit by some lady who cut me off...scary stuff driving around that city when everyone wants to leave at the same time. But we survived the drive and long drive home; and now my girlfriend is happy with her (so far) 5.5hr tattoo. Many more hours to go...


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

In line at waterfest









bajan 4g


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

16vdub it was nice to meet you, see at the next one.









Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

mrmomo said:


> 16vdub it was nice to meet you, see at the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to meet you. wish I had time to chat a bit but beautiful rocco very smooth and unassuming :thumbup::thumbup:

bajan 4g


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks, there nothing like two rocco ripping up 95 oh what a great feeling. I need to get her low like yours without rubbing. Are you rubbing? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

mrmomo said:


> Thanks, there nothing like two rocco ripping up 95 oh what a great feeling. I need to get her low like yours without rubbing. Are you rubbing?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


Funny thing I said to my boy exactly the same thing I can't remember the last time I roll with a rocco. As for rubbing no I actually raised it up a 1/4" and took 85lbs of subs out the trunk and its perfect. 

bajan 4g


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I wanted to built a vr but the oilpan scared me away but yours is awesome I was looking at your pan while your in front and its pretty noticeable 

bajan 4g


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

stacked a few more boxes on it. Soon will be getting it a younger brother. buying a 93 Audi 90 tonight.  possibly one of the worst things I could do with my money :laugh:


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

The only time you have to worry about the oil pan is on speed bump, other then that I never had a problem.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

mrmomo said:


> The only time you have to worry about the oil pan is on speed bump, other then that I never had a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


Hey Wasup I tried to pm you but it won't go 

bajan 4g


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I welded on my new exhaust tail pipe...now it looks like it should do...

Previously I did some resto & cleaning for my new coilovers from KW...

Maybe I can mount it before my vacation in Sardegna/Italy with the scirocco next month...hope so...because on my way to Italy I want to drive this again...


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

Not sure why its not workingcheck yours...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

mrmomo said:


> Not sure why its not workingcheck yours...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


It a problem with taptalk so I'm on laptop 

bajan 4g


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Spent the last two days on my car. Bad rear main seal. It was nasty, it was SUPER brittle and if you pushed on it with your finger (while it was still in place) tons of oil oozed out. I replaced it along with oil pan gasket, all transaxle seals, shifter bushings, clutch (oil soaked), flywheel, and all associated hardware. 

I took it for a quick 10 minute test drive and so far no leaks


----------



## Ghunt521 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ran some new ground wires and took out the alternator. Easy day today. :laugh:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday I did some water hoses and a cooler-cover for the G60 and somne headliner work with my girlfriend..she´s more patient than me for such finishing touch works... 

Pics or did not happen... 









By daywalker823 at 2012-07-30 









By daywalker823 at 2012-07-30 









By daywalker823 at 2012-07-30 









By daywalker823 at 2012-07-30 









By daywalker823 at 2012-07-30 









By daywalker823 at 2012-07-30 









By daywalker823 at 2012-07-30 

Now we have to cut the hole for the sunroof in and fix the rest of the headliner...


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice. :thumbup:

bajan 4g


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good, what material is it made from? Did you stitch it or buy the headliner?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> Looks good, what material is it made from? Did you stitch it or buy the headliner?


 It´s a kind of alcantara "leather"...a friend of mine made it by reference of the old headliner I gave him. He is a professional upholsterer. So we only have to do the assembly in the car and cut everything away what is too much material.  

He can made every interior you want him to....if you can pay it.  I paid something about 150€ if I remember it right... 

If you want to have his website to contact him here it is...http://www.decohaus.de/


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Started removal of the body side moldings tonight. I got the driver's side fender completely off and cleaned. Still have a long way to go!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Yesterday a friend and I took just about all day to replace my worn tie rods and replace my CVs since the boots were torn to **** - it was a long day, but we got it all done. 

Hopefully tomorrow I get an alignment, and put on my new wheels and tires. She's feeling like a brand new car!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

ANSAracingb said:


> Started removal of the body side moldings tonight. I got the driver's side fender completely off and cleaned. Still have a long way to go!


 Today I finished the driver's side of the car, and the passenger's side rear quarter panel. 

Before: 









After:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*removed most of a dent.*


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

badpenny said:


>


 Nice. Bodywork is something I have less than zero experience with. 

Today I received my custom fit sun shield, fits all S2 Sciroccos only. And it was a good day to use it too, temps hit 99* today! 
















^bad quality cellphone pic but you get the idea


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

I drove around with the OXS light on for a couple of months until I had time and resources to change it. Yesterday I changed it. Then I found out there was a button that turned the light off. At least it only cost me a case of Coronas to get it changed.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I drove it!!!


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

Went on a craigslist run and had the ignition lock cylinder pull out on the key while leaving the pickup 

Got it home and found the roll pin had fallen out of the ignition lock cylinder allowing it to come completely apart:banghead:

So picked up a new ignition switch, junkyard ignition lock and housing, and (bonus) a blinker mechanism that wasnt shot. Rekeyed the ignition lock with my old tumblers, all reassembled and now starts like a dream eace: And, my blinkers now work properly both left and right signals


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks to a fellow Vortexer, before and after:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Drove it for three hours. tough job, but somebody has to do it!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Drove it for three hours. tough job, but somebody has to do it!



el t approved:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Besides contemplating gathering together my Cup Kit in one place, I gazed longingly at my two 'pressed from the Original Molds' Potter-People Issued Airdams...

Uh oh, unintended Page Ownage.(wait one...)










OK, That is a 'crappy cell phone pic' of my Grandparents' China cabinet, sans old rolled glass cause my Brother broke it, w/ nick-nacks and brick-a-brack in it including a topographical map of San Francisco in 3D, crafted by hand by my parents (glued together one by one from a stack of maps gathered from the US Geological Survey and cut out along the topo lines...)


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I scrape about a pound or two of carbon build up from piston heads and valves until 3 am last night.
It was a 1.6 and now it is a 1.8 again  !

So, a supposed-to-be-easy-and-simple-first-time-ever-head-gasket-job is getting unexpectedly more elaborate, but worthwhile in a scholastic point of view.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

The rear quarter panel scuff moldings were starting to come off the car. I removed them, cleaned up the areas, attached 3M double-sided tape, trimmed, re-attached, and then carefully trimmed any more excess. Good to go now!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

ANSAracingb said:


> I removed them, cleaned up the areas, attached 3M double-sided tape, trimmed, re-attached, and then carefully trimmed any more excess. Good to go now!


i need to get me a roll of that stuff


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

Getting ready to take my euro lights off and prepare for usa lights!!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

SeanKrems2009 said:


> Getting ready to take my euro lights off and prepare for usa lights!!


 usually it is the reverse that happens, lol

Today I put in new floor mats, actually black mats this time to match the rest of the interior. I had blue ones in there and they don't match anything on the car, haha.
Also installed my upper timing belt cover, vacuumed the interior, and bought a roll of carpet material to re-do the hood insulation (but didn't get around to working on that).


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

Shed about 200 pounds off by stripping all the interior behind the front seats and ditched my back bumper and mopped up a 2.2ltr Subaru Outback Sport :laugh: He was pretty upset when I told him I only have 74 hp :laugh:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

VWsciroccoWV said:


> Shed about 200 pounds off by stripping all the interior behind the front seats and ditched my back bumper and mopped up a 2.2ltr Subaru Outback Sport :laugh: He was pretty upset when I told him I only have 74 hp :laugh:


Nice lol 

bajan 4g


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

ANSAracingb said:


> usually it is the reverse that happens, lol
> 
> Today I put in new floor mats, actually black mats this time to match the rest of the interior. I had blue ones in there and they don't match anything on the car, haha.
> Also installed my upper timing belt cover, vacuumed the interior, and bought a roll of carpet material to re-do the hood insulation (but didn't get around to working on that).


Most times yes. Haha. However when you have a uk spec rocco thats always had euros, just like anyone else, you want something different.


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

Picked up a 16v wiring harness so I can return it back to CIS-E.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Calimus said:


> Picked up a 16v wiring harness so I can return it back to CIS-E.


 What was ur setup before ???


bajan 4g


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I looked at it.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Short shift kit installed.
Head is back in its place.

I'm almost done with it.
Can't wait to enjoy it again!


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

Was in the process of switching it to Digi-I for a turbo setup. But I've changed my mind now that I have 2 boosted cars. I don't need/want a third one, I just want to enjoy my rocco in NA format with 2L + cams.



red16vdub said:


> What was ur setup before ???
> 
> 
> bajan 4g


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: ty

bajan 4g


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

Replaced all my bulbs and now have a white/blue led set for my overhead light


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Loaded my trunk full of stuff for our vacation in Sardinia/Italy...starting hiere in germany tomorrow at 6 a.m.
First stop for 2 days is by a friend in Luzern/Switzerland...he gets some scirocco stuff from me like driverside fender, foam material for scirocco headliners and some nice www.Scirocco-Lounge.com lanyards...
Then we´ll carry on to Italy and take the ferry boat to Sardinia. :thumbup:

Hope everything will be good and we´ll have a nice vacation with lots of cool scirocco ic:

:thumbup:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm Jealous 

4g


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Loaded my trunk full of stuff for our vacation in Sardinia/Italy...starting hiere in germany tomorrow at 6 a.m.
> First stop for 2 days is by a friend in Luzern/Switzerland...he gets some scirocco stuff from me like driverside fender, foam material for scirocco headliners and some nice www.Scirocco-Lounge.com lanyards...
> Then we´ll carry on to Italy and take the ferry boat to Sardinia. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Wow! That sounds delightful.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yes it is!

3 years ago we where in Südtirol a drove the stilfserjoch....a dream for every car junkie...









By daywalker823 at 2012-07-24

Last year one week before christmas we took a short trip to Switzerland/Wallis for bringing some Scirocco Parts to another Scirocco Driver...and had 4 great days there in Sion...they have some very curious fashion there...:screwy::what:

http://www.scirocco-lounge.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1376&hilit=lost+in+sion

Now Sardinia..never was there before...

But this is what is awaiting us...:thumbup:









By daywalker823 at 2012-08-27









By daywalker823 at 2012-08-27

My last time I have seen the ocean was more than 15 years ago...I think I will love it! :thumbup:


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

Also painted my headlight brackets and got new replacement sealed units!! 










Cleaned up the tails


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

*the tail lights are done!!!*

tail lights ready...!!!


























lalostonevw:thumbup:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*A new BBM crank pulley*

Here's what I did today on this winters engine swap. This is a pic the the motor with the new BBM billet aluminum ABF serpentine crank pulley on a 9A turbo motor.


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

Ordered injector cups, seats and seals. Now all I need is some wasp and spider killer and maybe in a few weeks, I'll have a running rocco again.


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

Timing and other belts, water pump, head cover and intake manifold gaskets, changed back to g12 coolant, and a new warranty borla muffler (free of charge). Runnin' like a fn champ! :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Calimus said:


> Ordered injector cups, seats and seals. Now all I need is some wasp and spider killer and maybe in a few weeks, I'll have a running rocco again.


:thumbup: glad you are bringing your Scirocco back on the road 

on my list this week an oil change for the 78, since the drive up north put 3100 + miles on Leela, last week


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Calimus said:


> Now all I need is some wasp and spider killer and maybe in a few weeks, I'll have a running rocco again.


Is _that _what is supposed to go in the fuel tank? I've been using gasoline :banghead: lol

Today I removed my old shift linkage bushing, it looks like someone used a piece of rubber coolant hose to "fix" it? Old one on the left, new replacement on the right:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

markeysscirocco said:


> Here's what I did today on this winters engine swap. This is a pic the the motor with the new BBM billet aluminum ABF serpentine crank pulley on a 9A turbo motor.


ooooooooooooo #goosebumps


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

ANSAracingb said:


> Is _that _what is supposed to go in the fuel tank? I've been using gasoline :banghead: lol



No, but it's what I need to get back into the engine bay. Car has been sitting for over a year and the local multi-legged wildlife of the stinger and red hour glass variety have taken up shop. I've been nailed by a black widow before, not something I care to repeat.....ever......ever.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Calimus said:


> No, but it's what I need to get back into the engine bay. Car has been sitting for over a year and the local multi-legged wildlife of the stinger and red hour glass variety have taken up shop. I've been nailed by a black widow before, not something I care to repeat.....ever......ever.


I hear ya. I have not been bitten yet, but one day a couple years ago I helped my friend remove the engine from his 1986 BMW 528e. It was his daily driver, and only _after _we removed the engine did we find no less than three black widows in his engine bay! Freaky considering we had our hands and arms all around in there, disconnecting wires and stuff. Yikes.

*Today I ordered a new one-piece speedo cable, red drive gear, and small clip to hold them together. They should all be here tomorrow and I'll delete my O2 sensor counter box.


----------



## peddyproblems (Dec 9, 2009)

Picked up and installed some Corrado seats from pick n pull today, 40 bucks for the set with 1/2 off sale!

And yes, I realize I installed the seat tilt handle upside down-_-


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sanded down all four rims and put a light coat of silver paint and clear laquer!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Meh, not much today. 
I checked/adjusted the psi in all five tires. I'm planning on driving the car about 300 miles on Sunday. 
Tomorrow I'm probably wash it after I get home from work.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Mounted a 10 row oil cooler to replace the 16 row in the '78. Overkill, but much less overkill than the 16 row. Fabricated new mounts for the new cooler so it's vertical instead of horizontially mounted. 

Ordered 4 new Digi injectors for the '86 to replace the one leaking down causing a hot start issue in the '86. I would have them cleaned, but for $13ea new, it's cheaper to replace.


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

just bought a b3 passat glx as a donor car for my vr swap! 

build thread starting soon. :beer:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

All Eyez on me said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> 3 years ago we where in Südtirol a drove the stilfserjoch....a dream for every car junkie...
> 
> ...


 Wonderful! enjoy it! Hopefully one day I can make it to the stilfserjoch  

I Will probably have to settle for a rented generation 3 Scirocco though. It's a bit of a drive from here in mine :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

replaced the battery in the 78 and drove it for the 1st in Sept


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Some idiot smashed out the headlights in my Jag, so I am dailying Uncle Rocco untill the parts come in.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Swapped out my hodge-podge assortment of gauges for a complete matching set of Audi gauges.


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

ANSAracingb said:


> Swapped out my hodge-podge assortment of gauges for a complete matching set of Audi gauges.


 Nice, I use the same gauges. :thumbup:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Oil & filter change/alignment. Next stop, spray the ISV.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I dismembered a specimen at the boneyard that had donated its body to science.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

ANSAracingb said:


> Swapped out my hodge-podge assortment of gauges for a complete matching set of Audi gauges.


How do you like the Alpine Radio?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

85roccoZ400 said:


> How do you like the Alpine Radio?


Very decent for the price. I don't have subwoofer or amp, just the four speakers. The majority of the time I use the USB port and I'm running my iPod, since I have about 3800 songs on it. Although it is a little tricky at first, you can easily control the iPod from the stereo buttons to do a search for a specific album, playlist, artist, etc. You can also shuffle the songs or repeat from the stereo itself. Plus it keeps it charged. The display has a rolling text screen so you know what artist or song is playing.

I like it overall, and someday may upgrade with an amp and speaker box, but to be honest I'd rather have what limited space I currently have. Plus, this setup gets loud enough I can hear the music with both windows down doing 75mph on the highway.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

I love the Audi Gauges! 

Strangely I was just thinking about swapping my ash tray out and doing the exact same thing. Any idea what year/model they came from?

Also just put in a new Kenwood with similar results to what you've had with the alpine  

It was a toss up between the to and I found a deal on the Kenwood

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Kenwood...ooth/4769506.p?id=1218524493973&skuId=4769506

love it!


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Smogged, insured, and registered. Legal for California roads. Now I need tires and an alignment.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Sanityana said:


> I love the Audi Gauges!
> 
> Strangely I was just thinking about swapping my ash tray out and doing the exact same thing. Any idea what year/model they came from?
> 
> ...


I bought my stereo at Best Buy too! It was my x-mas present to myself last year, lol

I bought the gauges at the swap meet at Bugorama two weekends ago. I didn't ask what they came from but when I got home I "googled" the images and found results for an Audi Fox. I cannot confirm this as I've never seen one, but hopefully this is a start...there are some other people on here running these gauges and maybe they'll be more helpful than me? Sorry


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

No problem, thanks for the info and again...awesome upgrade :thumbup:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I replaced my rear defrost switch, and checked that the element in the rear has voltage and is heating up. It's the first time I've had a working switch since car purchase last year. 

Also received these little guys:









My odometer still works but only when cold outside. Once it is warm, it stops rotating. I also have materials to change the color of the filter for when I pull the cluster apart; next week is the plan.

:thumbup:


----------



## kbag (Feb 27, 2011)

I her took downtown to meet my brother for a drink and wasted a civic with a fart can on the way.


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

(yesterday)
New ball joints
New left axle
New tie rod ends
New shorty oil pan
MK2 K bar - powder coated silver
Mk2 rear sway - powder coated silver
Mk2 front sway - powder coated silver
Early Mk1 upper strut bushing (rebuildable kind) - powder coated chrome
5mm H&R spacers


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I did a lot:

*Went to the junkyard, scored a non-PS rack steering u-joint, early dual outlet exhaust manifold, extra instrument cluster, and some other misc. bits.
*Went to my parents' house and helped my dad install the new engine in his 1970 TypeII Singlecab
*Got home this evening and ripped my instrument cluster out. Tore it down and replaced the odometer gears, then changed the color of the lighting. When I installed the ribbon on the back I accidentally broke two of the LED stems so it's a good thing I got that extra cluster this morning.

Here's the new look:


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

Sprayed primer on my '83 and working on another coat soon!

Performance Red here we come!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Now that my rear window defroster is working, I finally had my windows tinted:


















40% on the side windows, and 28% on the hatch glass. I love the combo because it is dark enough to block out a lot of the light, but you can still easily see into the car. The guys who did it were very professional and took their time. They removed the rear windows in order to cover them completely, instead of having the little gap all around the edge.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Drove it to work today. 2L really is a significant upgrade. Power is so smooth all the way through the power curve. It just keeps on coming. 

:beer:


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

I know were not comparing bone stock transplants in either of our cars, but isn't it amazing what the 200cc does to the overall driving experience?:thumbup:


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

actually worked on my car today!!!!! 
pretty much first time i have looked at it or touched it since October. 
I am midway through building a competition tuned speaker box for my kicker subs


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

New tail lights finally


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Dousched my ICV. Started of black and stuck, now it's clear and springy!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Had an orgasmic ride with the 'rocco to work then back home with a few "detour"... 
Ah boy it's good having her back on the road.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

Swapped in a mk3 dash


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

I blew a fuse and replace it today :laugh:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Mine got to enjoy making a 911 owner question the validity of his vanity plate. 

Nothing better then the feel of a Scirocco at high speed  


Then again....nothing worse in your "customized" (use of Z intentional) 911's rear view mirror when you are doing all you can but you just can't get away.....MWAH HAH HAH


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

drove my 78 to Airport where I used to work and hang out at the FBO for a few hours


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Thought the power steering pump was shot, turns out, it was the belt that was shot. Replaced that and the license plate bulbs that I got pulled over for being out. Total cost: $11.37 good day.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Found my head gasket blown between cylinders 3 and 4!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Drove it to work. 

Driving to h2o after work tomorrow.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Washed it.
My girlfriend and I are taking it to a local(ish) meet this evening near Monterey.


----------



## PoLock33 (Aug 14, 2011)

Chipped more tar sh!t off the floor boards. preppin for the dyno mat


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

ANSAracingb said:


> Washed it.
> My girlfriend and I are taking it to a local(ish) meet this evening near Monterey.


I wanted to make it out but I was too busy mounting my Abarth exhaust. I also just got the car back after it not running 100% for a while. Didn't want to chance the ~120 mile round trip it would be to having something go wrong.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I wanted to make it out but I was too busy mounting my Abarth exhaust. I also just got the car back after it not running 100% for a while. Didn't want to chance the ~120 mile round trip it would be to having something go wrong.


You would have had the oldest car there, had you gone. Mine was the oldest out there tonight, and the only Scirocco. Mostly mkV cars, with some older cars mixed in. It was pretty cool, despite me (unintentionally) breaking up the caravan by taking the back roads to bypass traffic on the highway. Not everyone pulled off the highway at the same time but we all got there eventually.

:thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Darn, we'll have to meet up some other time. We're still doing the Tuesday meets near Palo Alto. And we've started a new thing meeting up in Milpitas on Fridays late at night. We get to see all the street racers and drift rats. :laugh:


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

bought a new oil pan, magnetic drain plug, windage tray, and an optima red top for the trunk!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Changed my backside engine mount and painted my new brake drums in LC6V (Car color). 

Did a special tool for mounting the wheel bearing caps without dents. :thumbup:

Then found out not all parts I ordered where in the package...frustrated quitting was the result. :banghead:

Now I have to write with my dealer...hope to get him redirecting the missing parts.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

picked up a 2y trans for it


finally have that big piece sorted, gonna clean it, throw in a few wear parts and get the ball rolling again finally...


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

I found this in a box in my garage.


----------



## RoccoGTI FTW (Sep 12, 2012)

Installed a knock sensor and put verything back together. Didn't get it started on the 3 cranks my battery gave me, but came real close. I'll look over everything tomorrow, charge the battery and try again.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I readjust my fuel distributor for butter cold starting also need to replace the oil light sensor 

bajan 4g


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Doug T said:


> I found this in a box in my garage.


WOW!


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Replaced the breather hose. For the first time, it looked easy and turned out to actually be easy. Also ordered the last existing new pair of license plate light cover lenses in the country(according to Jim in VW parts dept)


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Paid a whopping $280 to have the flex pipe replaced in the exhaust. Pricey but sounds so sweet now.


----------



## DT1 (May 9, 2011)

Took the speedo cable off and poured a couple of ounces of oil inside the cable...no more ticking when driving and the needle has stopped bouncing.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I just got home from driving it to my work earlier this afternoon, where I put it up on a lift and sprayed the exhaust manifold nuts. I'm letting it sit overnight.

Tomorrow morning I will respray before attempting to remove and do the 4-2-1 swap. I will have to remove the wheel, CV axle, and 4-point stressbar anyway; so that will give it some more time to soak. The best thing is, my work is at a VW dealership so if the sh*t hits the fan and I break a stud in the head or anything, the car is already in the shop! 

_(but I'm crossing all fingers and toes that nothing bad will happen)_


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

So, follow up post from above^
Just got home from doing the swap at my work. No exhaust leaks, and it feels like it pulls a little harder, expecially abouve 4k. I still have to install Neuspeed TB and I'm sure that will help things more.

As far as the fasteners go, I got really lucky. Seven of the manifold nuts came out no problemo, and the last one pulled the stud out. All I had to do was break them loose and I could do the rest with my fingers. See the second pic below, the stud was the upper one third from left.


















One thing I did find...my driver's side sway bar bracket is broken. And they are obsolete now, too. So I'll have to track one of those down. I still bolted the bar back in but won't take corners super crazy hard until I get that repaired:


----------



## Rocc it (May 2, 2006)

More body work...ugh.
:wave:

















oh, and hi. been gone for a few years...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Won the limbo contest and tied for 1st in the Watercooled VW class. :wave:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Pics pics or it didn't happened 

bajan 4g


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

ANSAracingb said:


> One thing I did find...my driver's side sway bar bracket is broken. And they are obsolete now, too. So I'll have to track one of those down. I still bolted the bar back in but won't take corners super crazy hard until I get that repaired:


 Moogie (Mk1Autohaus on eBay) has them still. linky

Pro tip:
any time you're looking for an "obsolete" part: Check Moogie, as well as Potters (Parts4VWs.com) 
If one doesn't have it, the other might. 

p.s.:
Moogie does "combined shipping", too. Need a bunch of crap from him?
Just hit 'buy now.' Don't pay yet - wait for him to send you an invoice.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the cool pics to be uploaded. The limbo ones should be hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Was on the Veterama in Mannhein/Germany for buying some good old Scirocco parts for a really cheap price. :thumbup:

Was there the first time...but next year I´ll be back for more! :laugh::laugh:

Here some Veterama pics...https://www.google.de/search?q=bild...7867cbfb558439&bpcl=35277026&biw=1067&bih=694


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

All Eyez on me said:


> Was on the Veterama in Mannhein/Germany for buying some good old Scirocco parts for a really cheap price. :thumbup:
> 
> Was there the first time...but next year I´ll be back for more! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Here some Veterama pics...https://www.google.de/search?q=bild...7867cbfb558439&bpcl=35277026&biw=1067&bih=694



wow that looks like fun


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Drove it!


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Ditto


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice looking car, Tobias :thumbup:

Today, I fixed my broken front sway bar mount bracket. I replaced it with a spare I forgot I had, also went to the hardware store to get new fasteners for both brackets. That's all I did today.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I removed both door panels from my car. I'm going to drop them off at an automotive trim&upholstery shop tomorrow and see what they can do. Both need new fabric (and I can't figure the corners out) and some repair. Hopefully the professionals can do something I can't...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually did this on Saturday but installed my new passenger axle and K-bar. Unforunately there is something making noise now and at first I thought it was something wrong with the axle but after having a look at my friends car it seems like my motor/trans are closer to the K-bar than his and might be rubbing under load. Gonna pull it back off tomorrow and see if that fixes it. Which then means I probably need motor mounts.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Y'all have done more than I have lately...

You'd think that, in almost 5 months of dead-trans downtime, I'd find the time to fix some of her small problems. 
Alas, no.... the most I've done is to pull the cover off for the occasional battery charge (which I did over the weekend.)

Cold-start circuit? Still f'ed up. Rattle from somewhere in the dash? Still haven't looked into that. 
3-gauge set? Still in the box they came in. Cluster I picked up at Cincy? Still sitting on the passenger's floor.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Y'all have done more than I have lately...
> 
> You'd think that, in almost 5 months of dead-trans downtime, I'd find the time to fix some of her small problems.
> Alas, no.... the most I've done is to pull the cover off for the occasional battery charge (which I did over the weekend.)
> ...


Bah, I haven't done _nearly _as much as I expected I would have by this point in time. I had a nice list of things to do before Bonnelli but haven't done jack sh*t...I keep getting distracted by other little things, instead.

This happened yesterday morning on my way to work, weird thing is that the mileage was at 99,999 as it was parked in my driveway from the night before. So I drove the first mile yesterday morning then took a pic:


----------



## SciroccoMan 11 (Sep 21, 2008)

Fixed my down pipe on my stock 85 8v the little C clamp decided it had enough.. Working on getting a fuel relay for my 2009cc 16v 85 ..Not many sites sell that kinda relay anymore that Ive found.


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

Nothing really to the car, other than blew the circuit to the dash lights 

But I got my garage cleared out today!









Oh! And I also found a stray light behind my dash and couldn't for the life of me find where it went, but then I remembered one of the po's cut a hole in the little storage area on the center console, sooo...








:laugh:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

did i sell ya that spoiler? cant remember oh well. The lights a damn good idea haha. 
I thought bout mine. Half a year till i can drive her *sigh


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

Meltkamp said:


> did i sell ya that spoiler? cant remember oh well. The lights a damn good idea haha.
> I thought bout mine. Half a year till i can drive her *sigh


You might have sold it to one of the po's haha. Did the one you sell have a bunch of holes put in the top? Cause I'm not sure why mine has them.. And I love the light! It seems factory, the light is in line with the cigarette lighter and it looks very very well done.. Has a ground and everything, makes me wonder what it originally went to..


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

VWsciroccoWV said:


> You might have sold it to one of the po's haha. Did the one you sell have a bunch of holes put in the top? Cause I'm not sure why mine has them.. And I love the light! It seems factory, the light is in line with the cigarette lighter and it looks very very well done.. Has a ground and everything, makes me wonder what it originally went to..


Probably from where the VW logo is now. There should have been a clock there before. Kinda want a light like that now. The Scirocco is so dark inside at night.


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Probably from where the VW logo is now. There should have been a clock there before. Kinda want a light like that now. The Scirocco is so dark inside at night.


That's what I though too, but I checked just to see (and ended up breaken the gauge cluster clips :banghead and the wire was still there, then it dawned on my that the light is still in my clock.

I'm happy with my mystery light haha, it lightens up the car nicely at night.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I bought 2 new empi axles and I removed both old ones
I put on one side, Gordy did the other.

Then we installed a new windshield I bought and had in his barn for a year
I used Hal's idea of car polish in the channel and seal, windshield slid in on second try, 
I think it took a miracle 30-45 minutes.

Windshield and hooks and hood were destroyed. From a sheared hood latch, I dont trust the stock one anymore, so I use hood pins. Maybe sporty/ghetto/ Rice, but I'm not going through all that again !


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

I hit a bump in the road hard enough to get the blower for the heater to start working. Thats a first. It went off again and I found out if I press real hard on the dial, it works. Good to know for the winter coming up.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

The local upholstery shop got my door panels done last week, and I installed them today. Super glad with how they turned out for two reasons: (1) they look better than the "no fabric" look I did have, and (2) the car is much quieter now than it has been since I had the panels at the shop! 

Few quick cell phone shots:


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

finally got the USRT shift linkage adjusted properly. :beer: Just in time to slap the battery charger on it for the winter:facepalm:Maybe next year I'll actually get to drive it (for the first time ever)


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Very nice look! :thumbup:

Like it! :beer:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

nuctech said:


> finally got the USRT shift linkage adjusted properly. :beer: Just in time to slap the battery charger on it for the winter:facepalm:Maybe next year I'll actually get to drive it (for the first time ever)


Been thinking of getting a URST shift kit. How do you like it? Is it a noticable difference in shift feel?


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Been thinking of getting a URST shift kit. How do you like it? Is it a noticable difference in shift feel?


It makes a world of difference once you get it adjusted correctly. However none of the delrin bushings fit correctly....you have to modify them to get it to fit right:screwy:


----------



## 3hirty8ight (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi guys, don't post much on here, but thought I'd share my progress from the other side of th pond..  

1985 GTX 1.8i restoration project.

Gave here a quick polish, built up my new rear beam ready to fit, and picked up her new heart ready for the rebuild. 

Pile of other bits I have ready to fit too.. 


















































Going for a complete OEM look and feel, all new stock parts, and a 20v running on OEM management. So I can jump in and drive it daily. 

Henry


----------



## freshapple (Aug 19, 2011)

I did this a few months ago after hearing about other guys doing this conversion with headlights from a bimmer... ya like? I had to cut down the metal headlight mount baskets and shave down the plastic on the headlight with a dremel to make it fit.


From Scirocco


----------



## origsix (Jul 6, 2010)

Bet that was fun installlllllling. The instructions are simply not good.I installed a USRT WEIGHTED SHIFTER in my Cabriolet. Took a week off, and on. My 85 Scirocco is the same everything to my 89 Cabriolet , so it should be easier.The end result is an amazing shifting experience. Soooooooooooo smooooooth....


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

today I ripped its grimy rattly diesel heart out......to save my jetta coupe.
Scirocco will be out of comission for awhile anyway, so while the bay is empty I might as well shave and smooth and paint and polish everything under there.

like a pheonix.....my roc will rise from the ashes


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Made a little fuel pump relay jumper wire, in the event I'm driving somewhere and my relay takes a poo. I tested it and it works great, although I probably made the loop a little too long. Will stay in the glovebox.

:thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

ANSAracingb said:


> Made a little fuel pump relay jumper wire, in the event I'm driving somewhere and my relay takes a poo. I tested it and it works great, although I probably made the loop a little too long. Will stay in the glovebox.
> 
> :thumbup:


I would have used a 30 amp fuse. Like this


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ANSAracingb said:


> Made a little fuel pump relay jumper wire, in the event I'm driving somewhere and my relay takes a poo. I tested it and it works great, although I probably made the loop a little too long. Will stay in the glovebox.
> 
> :thumbup:



LOL, I laughed when I saw it,. Before I even read the caption. Gotta love VWs. 

And @3hirty 8ight....now I see why they sold SO many of these cars in red. Stunningly beautiful! :thumbup::heartand with a bit more than average motivation too! Nice!)


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

punchbug said:


> LOL, I laughed when I saw it,. Before I even read the caption. Gotta love VWs.


Meh, I've never had a fuel pump relay go bad. Ever. I _have _used a jumper in the past to test my fuel pumps though; that's pretty much why I made this. Just a temporary fix, if ever needed.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Tried to put in a Corbeau 3-point harness. Realized I have no idea what to do for the tunnel side mount since there's no seatbelt mount there.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Got pulled over by local PD. No front plate. He gave me a warning, so when I got home I mounted my brand new front plate:










I've been driving around for _YEARS _without a front plate and no trouble from John Law but I guess it was bound to happen someday.

Then I washed and vacuumed it in preparation for Bonelli meet this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

ANSAracingb said:


> I've been driving around for _YEARS _without a front plate and no trouble from John Law but I guess it was bound to happen someday.
> 
> Then I washed and vacuumed it in preparation for Bonelli meet this weekend. :thumbup:


Awesome plate. :laugh: 

Have fun at Bonelli.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

^Thanks Eric!

So I know I've posted a lot on this page, but this car is keeping me busy!

*Tomorrow I plan on removing fuel injectors and installing new seals, inserts. I have a vacuum leak at the #2 injector.

*Today I had a VW tech in the shop replace the left front wheel bearing while he was on his lunch break. Only took him 30-40 min start to finish, so he still had time to eat lunch I bought him! Although the bearing was tight, it was beginning to howl. Passenger side is quiet but will be replaced on Monday.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

ANSAracingb said:


> *Tomorrow I plan on removing fuel injectors and installing new seals, inserts. I have a vacuum leak at the #2 injector.




























Strangely enough, the seal on #2 injector was the one that was _most _intact, lol. These things were completely shot! I removed the little air shrouds at the base and the car runs sweet, no hiccups at idle or anything.


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

Installed my 320mm momo monte carlo steering wheel with red stitching and a red horn button


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Went to Pepboys and got my girl and breather filter for the valve cover, wire insulation, new fuel lines and filters and then took her to McDonalds where I ate without washing my hands.....Big Mac with a tinge of car grease anyone??


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ Ever try goin through a drive thru in your Scirocco? :laugh:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Scirocco16 said:


> ^^ Ever try goin through a drive thru in your Scirocco? :laugh:



I have .......only with the fiancee in the passenger (your driver) seat or I go to Checkers where they have drive thru on both sides


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

All I did to mine, was to put her on skates. So I could put the garage into Winter Mode... :/ 
pics in this post


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

jaysonhadwick said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Rarely as in never.
> Your odometer will probably stop working before you drive 7500 miles anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says Ive driven "0" miles since I bought it 7 months ago


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

jaysonhadwick said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Rarely as in never.
> Your odometer will probably stop working before you drive 7500 miles anyway.
> 
> 
> ...





UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Mine says Ive driven "0" miles since I bought it 7 months ago




... not that hard to fix though... 

but then again why would you want your odometer to show higher miles?


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Scirocco16 said:


> ... not that hard to fix though...
> 
> but then again why would you want your odometer to show higher miles?


Funny thing you say that....my whole cluster just sh** itself today :banghead:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

I FINALLY picked up the clutch push rod seal and bushing from my local parts house so i can mate the transmission back on the motor and put the drive train back in the 76. While i was there i got all the bits and bobs to rebuild the shift linkage on my friends 84 mk2 so you can actually find a gear instead of occasionally lucking into the gear you wanted.. 

Need to get a jet kit and a gasket set so i can rebuild the DCOE's that will be going on the built whore motor that's been in about 3 different cars in the last few years. Hope to have the car up and running and drive able in the next couple of months. Commuting in the rover is killing my gas budget, 10mpg ftmfl.. Even running side drafts the rocco should get better mileage than the rover..


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I'm late in posting this - like, close to a week.
And, it's not so much what _I've_ done to the Scirocco, but what Brian (Broke) is doing _for_ the Scirocco:
The trans that Randall gifted to me at Cincy has finally been torn into!  

Pics & stuff here: 
http://brokevw.com/chris2y.html


----------



## chipperdavis2305 (Mar 5, 2010)

I took the read only AEM wideband out ....and traded my Mustang Lc-1 with a simulated narrow. I tell you what I had no idea how slow the one wire o2 was to respond. It made my idle smoother...it varies much less...never bounces more than .8 + or - .4 either way...very happy with the results.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

This morning I tested my CSV because I've lately had two occurances where the engine didn't fire up right away. Like it had no fuel; it took almost ten seconds of cranking over before firing. Very random, both times happened when stone cold. 

Anyway, my cold start valve was actually fairly clean and when tested it sprayed a nice, cone shaped flow pattern. The problem is the randomness (I can't duplicate the problem so who knows if the CSV was working those two times or not).


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

I pulled a "new" voltage regulator out of the project Rabbit and put it in my alternator. Now I can run my blower on full blast, the headlights on high, directionals, the rear defrost, and my stereo... 

AT THE SAME TIME. HELL YEAH.

Oh and then I noticed a bunch of coolant steadily dripping out of the coolant temp sensor area on the water inlet on the head. D'oh...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

ANSAracingb said:


> Meh, I've never had a fuel pump relay go bad. Ever. I _have _used a jumper in the past to test my fuel pumps though; that's pretty much why I made this. Just a temporary fix, if ever needed.



Yeah, they do. I was driving my good bud and his guest from Japan out to dinner one night and we towed it home. (Everything _looked _OK).

Funny thing was it worked just fine to get us to the Sushi place and then quit once I turned the motor off. 

And, yes, I agree- that jumper needs an inline fuse...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I (finally) stored it.

I'm sad.


----------



## Culcuhain (Aug 27, 2011)

I drove her 20 miles... longest trip so far... spent 1 yr bringing her back from sitting in someone's garage for 12 years.... working out the gremlins close to home before I take her to work...


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Installed the Autotech spark plug wires, and in the process I found out that my 1985 car had 1984 distributor cap and wires on it :sly: 

So after a quick run to the FLAPS I had the correct 1985 cap and rotor, and the new wires snapped right in. Also changed out my dirty stock air filter for a new K&N. 

Thanks to the guys @ Autotech for the "black friday" sale, I now have some new goodies and the car runs great.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

I thought about driving my car. I might have to do that this weekend.


----------



## jeepman69 (Jul 19, 2012)

i replaced the bulbs for the license plate lights and vacuumed it out.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today what I did was replace the o-ring for the idle screw, replace my headlamp switch and replace my turn signal switch. 

What my car did to me was pull a vanishing trick on my 7mm socket I used to remove/install the idle screw. I dopped it as I was adjusting the screw and can't find it anywhere. Cars have to eat too, I guess...


----------



## KRaddatz (Aug 3, 2012)

Just got done putting on new Zimmermann rotors in front and also replacing the pads with Hawk HP+ pads.


----------



## jeepman69 (Jul 19, 2012)

ANSAracingb said:


> Today what I did was replace the o-ring for the idle screw, replace my headlamp switch and replace my turn signal switch.
> 
> What my car did to me was pull a vanishing trick on my 7mm socket I used to remove/install the idle screw. I dopped it as I was adjusting the screw and can't find it anywhere. Cars have to eat too, I guess...


 i did that the other day too...did you put the oring at the top of the threads? thats the only place i could get mine to fit. i mean it worked so i guess i put on the right spot.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

jeepman69 said:


> i did that the other day too...did you put the oring at the top of the threads? thats the only place i could get mine to fit. i mean it worked so i guess i put on the right spot.


 I put it in the little groove above the end of the threads. I guess I could have stopped at the end of the threads but the old one was one step more, so that's what I did. It (new seal) seems to have helped my issue...I would let off the gas and idle would drop down to about 750 or so. Now it just drops to normal idle ~900rpm 

I don't think it matters too much if it is at end of threads or just above that...the OD of the seal is still in contact with the ID of the throttle body hole it fits into.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I changed my oil, and while doing so noticed that one of the two heater core hoses is leaking. Not dripping, but appears to have been spraying fine mist all over the firewall. I'm not overheating at all, but the car is parked until tomorrow when I get new hoses, coolant, and (might as well) heater core.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

ANSAracingb said:


> Today I changed my oil, and while doing so noticed that one of the two heater core hoses is leaking. Not dripping, but appears to have been spraying fine mist all over the firewall. I'm not overheating at all, but the car is parked until tomorrow when I get new hoses, coolant, and (might as well) heater core.


----------



## KRaddatz (Aug 3, 2012)

Teighlor O' said:


> Replaced my fuel tank, and all fuel lines and all brake lines(rear).
> 
> God im glad thats over.


 mine next..:wave:


----------



## watercooledfool (Dec 4, 2012)

Fabricated some metal plates to cover duct openings underneath rain tray. I'm changing my car from factory a/c to no a/c. Previous owner took most of a/c parts out and I'm finishing the job. 

Today's mission: find cables for defrost and fresh air flaps.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

watercooledfool said:


> Today's mission: find cables for defrost and fresh air flaps.


 Bike brake cables maybe?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Replaced heater hoses, control valve, the other two bypass hoses on driver's side, heater core, reservoir, and coolant. The heater works so well now, I didn't realize my old one wasn't that efficient!


----------



## Culcuhain (Aug 27, 2011)

Yesterday I drove her to work and back (50 mile round trip) without any issues... soon to be the daily driver....


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Pulled my seats to dry out some of the carpet that got wet. And since my rear bumper trim decided it didn't want to stay on any more I decided to tuck my rear bumper. Not quite Euro but I think it's a really good improvement.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Pulled the 'flakes and put the man hole covers back on. Tires are done on the big wheels, and I am having them re-done in Mars red. New tires on the small wheels are better for when it's wet anyway...:snowcool:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

ANSAracingb said:


> My car loves to take my money in December, it took about $500 from me last December when I did both fuel pumps and water pump...


 They like to do that. 
I did an oil change on the kid's car 3 days ago. Looking it over... needs tires, front brakes, and a set of belts. 
12 Days before Christmas. Merry Christmas, Dad! Need to spend $500 on the kid's car!


----------



## Culcuhain (Aug 27, 2011)

Set mine on fire... Seriously...
Cleaning the power Steering resovoir with some brake clean and it burst into flames.... time to replace 3 hoses. (1 washer, 1 charcoal canister I think, and one for the heater/ac stuff).... working on my other car, they gave me the wrong intake gaksets so water and antifreeze was pouring everywhere...3 steps forward 10 back.  Nextweekend.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

Culcuhain said:


> Set mine on fire... Seriously...
> Cleaning the power Steering resovoir with some brake clean and it burst into flames.... time to replace 3 hoses. (1 washer, 1 charcoal canister I think, and one for the heater/ac stuff).... working on my other car, they gave me the wrong intake gaksets so water and antifreeze was pouring everywhere...3 steps forward 10 back.  Nextweekend.


This should be in everyone's car - a 5 lb (minimum) fire extinguisher. I've heard horror stories of people watching their classic cars burn on the side of a highway due to an electrical fire, while standing nearby, helplessly.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

New gas cap that properly locks! (Instead of a plastic flappy one with no key.) 










Also bought a poly front mount, control arm bushings, steering rack bushings, and rear beam bushings but who knows when I'll get around to installing all of those.


----------



## obsidianghost (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice gas cap! I really like the way it looks.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

order bunch of parts. je 82mm pistons and rods ms2 v3 zender rear spoiler (always wanted one) now for cams, and realted top end parts. I cant wait to have her back when i get home.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Replaced the seals on the last o ring finally... Then I found my coolant leak... Looks like the t-stat housing is cracked or the o-ring is bad. Kinda frustrating cause I just flushed and replaced all my coolant. :banghead: Guess I'll have to drain it to replace that housing now. The list of things to do just seems to grow, while my bank account shrinks lol...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally dropped the hammer on the serp belt conversion. which i believe is the last big ticket item needed to get the ball rolling again. with a clutch kit, and some brake hoses i believe the collecting phase will be complete... for the most part.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

*Replaced this:*


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Put on a set of teardrops so I can sell my Borbet Type A's.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

This morning I replaced my fuel pump inlet hose, which was completely shot. Unfortunately, I found that the large plastic filter box above the fuel tank is also leaking.  
Now I have to track one of those down, and remove the axle and tank to get to it. :banghead: 

Oh well at least the hose is now in good shape...


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pulled out the rear carpet because for some reason water is getting in behind my tails. And started for the first time in a week since I lost my license :banghead: waiting for it to get mailed to my house (SC license being mailed to TX). She seems to run better in the warmer climate now that Im out of New York. Tomorrow is a thorough clean and vacuum.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

For some reason i've seen a lot of people on here lately talking about that white gas filter box... I got one from Mk1Autohaus a while back, but I think they must be out of stock now. They must've only got a few in, because I waited a while for them to get some from Germany, then shortly after I got mine I asked and they were out again.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Scirocco16 said:


> For some reason i've seen a lot of people on here lately talking about that white gas filter box... I got one from Mk1Autohaus a while back, but I think they must be out of stock now. They must've only got a few in, because I waited a while for them to get some from Germany, then shortly after I got mine I asked and they were out again.


Keeping my fingers crossed. I just ordered one from him because it said there were ten available. 
eace:


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> Now I have to track one of those down, and remove the axle and tank to get to it.


I'm very surprised that 533201511A is no longer available even at ECS Tuning. 


You do not need to remove anything except the main pump.
A must is to disconnect the lines at the tank pump holder and before the main pump so the filter/reservoir completely drains. Good luck with the stiff OE hoses.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

MacGruber said:


> You do not need to remove anything except the main pump.
> A must is to disconnect the lines at the tank pump holder and before the main pump so the filter thing completely drains. Good luck with the stiff OE hoses.


When it comes in I'll give it a shot. From what I remember (from a year ago when I replaced the main pump) you can't even really see the filter at all even with pump removed. I've read on here it is much easier to drop the axle and tank so you don't fight too much. But I'll try it first using your method, which would be quicker for sure. Thanks.
:thumbup:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

ANSAracingb said:


> When it comes in I'll give it a shot. From what I remember (from a year ago when I replaced the main pump) you can't even really see the filter at all even with pump removed. I've read on here it is much easier to drop the axle and tank so you don't fight too much. But I'll try it first using your method, which would be quicker for sure. Thanks.
> :thumbup:


Mine was destroyed when i replaced my tank. Getting it loose caused a few stress cracks. Looked everywhere for one, and wasn't able to find one that wasn't used(didn't wanna buy a used one, that could possibly be as ****ty as the one i just pulled out) so i just got rid of it. Put it back together without it. My car rarely gets below a half tank, so i haven't had any issues.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes it would be much easier to swap the filter/reservoir with the axle beam off. Replacing hoses is much easier with the fuel tank dropped. At least the OE hoses are color coded. One black, one blue hoses run from the fuel tank to the filter/reservoir.

Years ago i ended up cleaning out the filtered crud inside it then reattaching the 3/8" outlet fitting, which pulled out instead of the hose coming off.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Installed again a mkII - mkIII coolant expansion globe this time with the exact hose required to that return pipe. The globe is a much better design for the 20 psi system, with an internal baffle for the return flow. 

I never had to worry about cooling system pressure until the previous step - replacing the JH engiine with a salvaged 2H.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Took the rear spoiler to FINALLY get all the dirt out of the connection points and on the window where I could never reach! :laugh:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Went to the junkyard today and scored TWO of the small expansion tank/filter doo-dads that sit above the main pump. One of them was on a 92 Cabriolet, and looks _BRAND NEW_ (even had some generic hose clamps on there so it was installed by someone not the factory). 

I capped off all four ports, put it under water and checked for any bubbles. Nothing. So I'm going to use that. The one I ordered from mkI Autohaus on eBay is indeed on backorder, confirming my worst fears. So for now I'll have to run a used one.

Hopefully tomorrow I will get the opportunity to change it out. Although I didn't drop the rear axles or tanks to remove the parts today, I just cut all the fuel hoses on the cars. On my car I want to replace them all...might as well do it right and do it once.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

^ Was able to accomplish this job today.

Dropped the axle, exhaust, and tank:









This is the little bugger that was leaking, all the hoses were good...it was the box itself that was leaking:









I replaced all the hoses anyway:









Got the tank back in, installed rear axle:









And it looks like a normal car again!









It took me most of the day, but I did everything myself (but my gf helped bleed the brakes) and I have never dropped the fuel tank before so it was a learning experience. All in all, everything went well except my left parking brake cable would not come out of the tube in the car. The plastic sheathing around the cable was pretty broken up...I ended up cutting the cable to remove it, and I'll have to get new ones. No leaks though! Runs and drives just like normal, except with no more slow gas drip or smell.

:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

received my abf alternator... still waiting for the rest of the kit.

plotting and planning has resumed at a much more aggressive rate:sly:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Didn't do it today but yesterday put on some 'new' wheels (so much more poke and rub), tucked my front bumper (almost Euro cool) and pulled my Zender spoiler (I like the clean look but the paint underneath isnt perfect and theres some doublesided tape that needs to go). Oh and pulled my alt for like the 4 time in a month to redo the pulley spacing. Finally doesnt squeal.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Wheels look good, Eric!


----------



## obsidianghost (Nov 14, 2012)

> mellbergVWfan


Who doesn't like a good parade?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

obsidianghost said:


> Who doesn't like a good parade?


What you can't see in the picture is my other friends white Mk1 Scirocco S, a Mk6 Golf and a Mk6 GTI having ST coils put on. It was "mess with your VW day" :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

How do you tuck a mk1 bumper?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

SciroccoPowered said:


> How do you tuck a mk1 bumper?


Unbolt it from the frame rails, drill/drain the shocks, hit with hammer, remount. :thumbup:


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Unbolt it from the frame rails, drill/drain the shocks, hit with hammer, remount. :thumbup:


Nice, i will need to do that on my 77


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today was my very first attempt at powder coating: 










They are brand new brake drums for the rear of my Scirocco, which will be installed next weekend along with new booster, parking brake cables, hardware, bearings, etc etc. 

My girlfriend's father bought the Eastwood Hot Coat setup about a year ago and we have never tried it until today. Although it was EXTREMELY easy and better to use than spray paint, we learned a couple things along the way. These are just brake drums and will be hidden under the wheels so the first job isn't perfect but I am very pleased with the results. 

I can't wait to start powder coating more stuff...the item list on the car is just endless... :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nice! ive been wanting that hot coat setup for a while, just haven't pulled the trigger. did you bake them in an oven or did he have the heat lamps?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Did you have anything in the lug bolt holes? I would think that powdercoat getting in those threads would make it difficult to bolt the wheels on.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Baked in a spare electric oven found on Craigslist for cheap. And yes Chris, I had spare lug bolts in the holes. I also had tape over the center bore where the bearing race will sit.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Some long needed maintenance; replaced the waterpump, the oil pressure senders, changed the oil, flushed the coolant, and changed the ignition switch. 

Annnnnnnnnnnnd now I have no spark. 

Damn it.


----------



## armenhaz (Jan 8, 2009)

Where was your fuel leak coming from?


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

I pulled off the k-bar, strut brace, axles, and header. As I loosened the flange bolts, suddenly I had a stream of Redline MT90 from the bolt holes. The cv joints are supposed to be lubricated with trans fluid right? :screwy::laugh: 

Quick drained the fluid so I didn't lose more, but not before a cup or two escaped.  

Gonna get my leaky raceland header welded at the slip joints in the morning. 

Next wrenching session I'll R&R the flange seals (all of them) and throw on fresh axles, my leak-free header and an o2 sensor. Hopefully I'll get the leaky t-stat housing replaced with a metal piece somewhere in between all that. I guess that means draining my fresh blue g11, huh? oh well that's a 'rocco for ya.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> The cv joints are supposed to be lubricated with trans fluid right?


 I had that happen too, only after the oil inside the boot ruined the CV joint and started leaking out of a tear in the boot. Rust was not a concern near that axle. 

Why that happened is: the drive flange doesn't have the press fit of later models, at least I never needed to pull one off after the clip was removed. 
A little clearance leads to a wobble. The sealing cap is right up against the output shaft, so it starts to loosen, allowing a leak if oil is at the inside of the cap. 
Oil is at the inside of the cap because the splines of the drive flange include a single tooth slot - instead of a tooth, nothing!


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah for some reason that was one of the boots that hadn't torn yet. Any way to stop the problem before it starts this time around?


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

I used a lot of RTV on the sealing cap after removing all traces of grease. It does stick - I've had to rip it out to replace the output seal. 

I say this is the most hard to believe repair needed on the entire car. 

What I did to my Scirocco today: replaced the backup light switch finally.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

hey just kinda wondering, which way is the concave spring washer behind the circlip supposed to go?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Did my rear brakes today, plus replaced both e-brake cables. Attempted booster replacement but I think I have the wrong one in and now car is not driveable. But just look at my new drums and hardware!!! 
:laugh:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: sweet 

bajan 4g


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

I scored complete rear brakes for a song from the yard, someone put in new drums and pads without the adjusting wedges! Good for me, bad for him.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Someday I will get around to upgrading to rear disc and the larger disc setup in the front...but it will most likely be a year or two before that happens


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

It started, I drove, we had fun. 

Love when it starts on the second revolution after sitting for a few months. 

:thumbup:


----------



## explicitrock (Jun 11, 2009)

Found a 1.8t jetta...Needless to say I'm picking it up saturday and have plans to do an engine swap


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

She didn't want to wake up so I just threw on the battery charger.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

88sv said:


> She didn't want to wake up so I just threw on the battery charger.


I picked up a multi battery tender for my garage. It's fantastic.

Scirocco, Bike, and Lawn tractor all hooked up and being tended to so when the key's turned they have full power. 

If you have a garage or even a place you can you can set the tender and run a cord to the I highly recommend it. :thumbup:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

BluDemon said:


> I picked up a multi battery tender for my garage. It's fantastic.


That sounds neat, my garage could use one (have three vehicles inside as well). How long is/are the cords for each car? 

*Today I was able to get my rebuilt brake booster installed in the car. It stops good now and there are no air leaks anymore that I can hear. I still have to properly adjust the parking brake cables and return the incorrect boosters back to the parts store so I can get my money back.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

ANSAracingb said:


> That sounds neat, my garage could use one (have three vehicles inside as well). How long is/are the cords for each car?


The kit comes with short wires. I picked up some 25' extension cables for my use. Plus I picked the free shipping option with still got to my house quick but with extra savings. :thumbup:

Bought all through Amazon for a heck of a deal compared to local dealers. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CIPHUI/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JVZKAQ/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i01


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I got this one from Harbor freight...It is only for one car, but with the coupons that they have, it ended up costing me $5.99. so far so good...
http://www.harborfreight.com/automatic-battery-float-charger-42292.html









Oh and last night I subjected the scirocco to watch from inside the garage as I gave the vanagon a filter change and un-obstructed its gas tank.....The scirocco seem amused! :laugh:

el t


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

BluDemon said:


> I picked up a multi battery tender for my garage. It's fantastic.
> 
> Scirocco, Bike, and Lawn tractor all hooked up and being tended to so when the key's turned they have full power.
> 
> If you have a garage or even a place you can you can set the tender and run a cord to the I highly recommend it. :thumbup:


Yeah that is something I have been wanting to do but like anything I forget until I need it.:laugh:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Not build thread worthy but today I replaced my hatch shocks with new ones from Mk1autohaus. It's so nice to have a working hatch finally. Also mocked up my new intake pipe setup for when I go back to NA temporarily. It's slowly making it's way back on the road, should be ready to go once spring hits.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I re-attached the parking brake cables to the handle and adjusted the tension. This is the first time in almost three weeks I have had working parking brakes.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today is _really _slow at work, so I have done some homework on ETKA and I'm ordering the mating connector and wire for the open connection where you check the A/F reading with the dwell meter:

This is what is on the car now:









Then this will plug into it:









So now I will be able to easily connect into the harness, and I don't have to stuff a piece of wire into each terminal on the harness then attach to my dwell meter. For $7 my cost, why not? Like I said earlier, it is slow at work so I'm just cruising ETKA...


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

My scirocco sat in a comfortable heated garage under a cover patiently awaiting spring time. Cheers :beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ This, but minus the "heated" part.
She sleeps under her cover, battery charger attached, awaiting spring (and, her "new" transmission to arrive from Broke.) 

Of course, she piddles a little oil (due to the sitting); but, that's what the catch pan is for.  
(and, she'll piddle less when she gets her new trans.)


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

cuppie said:


> ^ ^ ^ This, but minus the "heated" part.
> She sleeps under her cover, battery charger attached, awaiting spring (and, her "new" transmission to arrive from Broke.)
> 
> Of course, she piddles a little oil (due to the sitting); but, that's what the catch pan is for.
> (and, she'll piddle less when she gets her new trans.)


Mine is potty trained she knows better then to piddle on the floor


----------



## obsidianghost (Nov 14, 2012)

I changed the oil in my Ugly Bastard for the very first time today. I put in the big diesel filter and my favorite Shell Rotella T. Put in a new air filter and spark plugs too. I need to get new wires, cap and rotor, but it's coming along. I'll see if I can get to those tomorrow as well as flush the brake fluid. I have an inclined driveway so taking wheels off is a pain. Oh well, its got to get done.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

ANSAracingb said:


> Today is _really _slow at work, so I have done some homework on ETKA and I'm ordering the mating connector and wire for the open connection where you check the A/F reading with the dwell meter:
> 
> This is what is on the car now:
> 
> ...



are you going to move the connection inside the car?

whats the point of doing this male/female connection setup?
or is your original dwell diagnostic connector completely missing/cut?

good clean wire & contacts are a must for getting a good reading on the dwell/duty port


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

rabbitnothopper said:


> are you going to move the connection inside the car?
> 
> whats the point of doing this male/female connection setup?
> or is your original dwell diagnostic connector completely missing/cut?
> ...


Maybe someday add a gauge inside. Not now though. My dwell meter is a large automotive one and it doesn't have the small pin leads. With this I can make the male connector, and put some ends on the wires that will more easily work with my dwell meter than stuffing smaller stripped sections of wire into the female connector to get a reading. 

What I have done in the past gives accurate readings but this will be an easier setup. I can always use it later to make the connection for an A/F gauge should I want to have a permanent one inside the cabin. But all I will have to do now is snap the new mating connector in place, and clamp my dwell meter leads onto the new wires to get the reading.


----------



## vdubbin66 (Oct 26, 2009)

Fixed my shift linkage, and drove it around shop lot for the first time.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Put my Borbets back on and drove it up to the mountains with some friends.


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Put my Borbets back on and drove it up to the mountains with some friends.


Awesome photo :beer:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

put Butch back in the garage...


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Installed a Neuspeed short shift kit & weighted rod, it shifts much better now 

Next up: Tune the CIS-E, then build a fuel enrichment module.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Went to the pull a part and found an 84 Audi 5000 cs Turbo with lots of goodies that came home with me yesterday. 

Lot's of future upgrades for my friends Scirocco project that hanging around my shop

Question: Is upgrading Scirocco's and addiction?


----------



## explicitrock (Jun 11, 2009)

Purchased a running 1.8t Jetta with a bad trans for $600...Drove it home, Needless to say...new engine coming soon


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

DIDN'T drive it in the 5 inches of snow today.

Installed my new used defroster switch, from a 1993 Audi 90s, after soldering in a good mini bulb. That has a built in relay with 8 guage wires to it. Located where the ashtray used to be.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

MacGruber said:


> DIDN'T drive it in the 5 inches of snow today.
> 
> Installed my new used defroster switch, from a 1993 Audi 90s, after soldering in a good mini bulb. That has a built in relay with 8 guage wires to it. Located where the ashtray used to be.


Pics why audi switch 

bajan 4g


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Put my Borbets back on and drove it up to the mountains with some friends.



Where was this pic taken?


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> Pics why audi switch?


I used the Audi switch instead of the existing one, because I can't see it behind the steering wheel. It came with the entire row.
I needed a series of switches and at the same time sick of the ugly useless ashtray in the dash. Ashtray gone, row of switches added.
S1 - all power to radio. S2- radio on. S3 - subwoofer S4- Defroster 
S5 - A/C system.
Now the air conditioning is on when I want, without messing with the sliders.

Switches in an Audi:









Switches in a Scirocco (not finished):


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Teighlor O' said:


> Where was this pic taken?


About 10 miles away from Stanford University. In the coastal mountains.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Today I scraped some more of the adhesive gunk off the bottom of my hood. Anyone know a quick way to dissolve it? Adhesive remover is slow...

I may not replace the insulation, what do y'all think?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I blew a tire on the way home from dinner with my girlfriend tonight. Tomorrow is my day off, looks like I'll be buying a new tire though...


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

Just bought new carpet,dash pad and Chrome flag mirrors for the s1 .


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Scirocco16 said:


> Today I scraped some more of the adhesive gunk off the bottom of my hood. Anyone know a quick way to dissolve it? Adhesive remover is slow...
> 
> I may not replace the insulation, what do y'all think?


REPLACE! Ive seen many cars that without it, the heat will ruin your paint.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Replaced the resonator and muffler on the '78. Had to repair the botch job a muffler shop did several years ago. Sounds adult owned again.


----------



## obsidianghost (Nov 14, 2012)

I just spent all afternoon following all the vacuum and emissions lines to make sure all is well. I also replacing the emissions expansion tank that was missing. I think the only thing that could make it fail smog at this point would be the catalytic converter. It failed the last time it was smogged, 5 years ago (long before I got it) I have till the end of next month to get it to pass. I think its about ready.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm in the same boat. My nox is too high, so I'm working on that. 
I'm worried the cat I got last June isn't proper for our state. TT tuning says its CA-compliant though, so I have other things to check first. I'm going to have it tested (manually) again next week at work and have until mid-March to do the real thing.

 at California, this car has never failed before and all of a sudden I have to take to a Star Station. I'm thinking due to age they want it off the roads...

_Edit:_ this is what I did today...powder coated the wheels! I am no professional but they came out looking pretty decent. The pic doesn't do it justice, they look much more brilliant. There are some metallic flakes in the powder, too.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Made new seat mounts for my friends Scirocco race car


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

Scirocco16 said:


> Today I scraped some more of the adhesive gunk off the bottom of my hood. Anyone know a quick way to dissolve it? Adhesive remover is slow...
> 
> I may not replace the insulation, what do y'all think?


I didn't and left the nasty adhesive.


----------



## vipe16v (Nov 2, 2008)

*car wash*

Took the rocco to the car wash, where I discovered some leaks and drove her to an 80's party


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Put on new to car door handles. Now I can lock and open door with ease.


And installed door seals with the help of WD40.


----------



## explicitrock (Jun 11, 2009)

Considered selling my mk1 project, then told myself I was an idiot.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

mellbergVWfan said:


> About 10 miles away from Stanford University. In the coastal mountains.


Haha jeeze that doesn't narrow it down much, i could've guessed that, haha..

I go up to Stinson to surf often.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Teighlor O' said:


> Haha jeeze that doesn't narrow it down much, i could've guessed that, haha..
> 
> I go up to Stinson to surf often.


Oh haha I didn't know you were familiar with the area. The specific location is Foothills park, off Page Mill road.


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

explicitrock said:


> Considered selling my mk1 project, then told myself I was an idiot.


I must agree.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Day dreamed about it at work


----------



## obsidianghost (Nov 14, 2012)

I went for a fun little drive in the hills this morning, then got rear ended hard, on the way home. No damage to the scirocco or myself that I can tell. The guy took off and I had to call the cops. I did get my thrift store find, a pair of Hella fog lights mounted up though.


----------



## G60Jetta2dr (Feb 11, 2000)

Took him to the body shop for a new paint estimate.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Helped one of the techs at work mount and balance my tires onto the new wheels, then I installed the wheels. Don't have a picture yet but as soon as I do I'll post it here.

_edit_...one of my coworkers snapped a panoramic view with his cell phone once the car was back on the ground:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Car wash after sitting for two weeks. Waiting for the day to get her back on the road again whenever the SCDMV decides to send me my replacement license :banghead: At least shes on an Air Force Base so I sneak in a drive every now and again


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Sprayed some prime


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Raced it in the rain and falling snow yesterday


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today's not starting well. I snapped the brittle vacuum connector at the base of the check valve in my booster hose:

















_edit:_ found two partial replacement hoses, and each was broken on a different end. So I was able to make one out of two. It isn't the best looking thing in the world but it doesn't leak so it seems to be o.k. 
Also today I performed the Seafoam procedure, and then changed the oil.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Attempted to repair the broken axle..stripped my triple square..am annoyed.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Put in the new alternator i've had sitting on my work bench for a year now...


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Placed an order from the Potters for upgraded suspension goodies...as always Kristen was extremely helpful and quick with the emails. I can't wait to get the parts on the car!


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

After I got done refinishing these old DP Motorsports wheels...









I test fit them...









and ordered tires...


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*ZENITH model number location,76 carburator???*









Is this it?
I got B 6 104
VW. 516 1


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful work
What's the color code those and it bbs gold ??? 

bajan 4g


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Took it to work today to change out my dual-outlet manifold for the stock one, since there was a leak from somewhere and I figured it was helping to prevent my car to pass smog. 

Everything went swimmingly, until I noticed one of the exhaust studs was gone. I figured at first it had worked its way out somehow. Got the manifold off to find it had snapped inside the head. 

So, I tried getting it out but there was just no room back there. Ended up pulling the head. :banghead:










However, it is a blessing in disguise...shop foreman pointed out that my headgasket is getting ready to blow. There is evidence of combustion on both the HG and the block between cyl# 1+2, and 3+4. Also, lots of rust buildup in the cooling passages on block surface. I was told when I bought the car that it had sat for about ten years, and this appears to be proof of that. Lots of oil sludge in bottom of cylinder head too, even though I routinely do oil changes every 3k miles.

Ugh. Not what I wanted to do today but might as well get the head sent out and rebuilt Monday, hopefully by Wednesday it'll be back on the road.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

New 4 Gauge grounds in the engine compartment. Much better. Pulling that airbox/fuel distributer to get to the battery main ground sucks, but this is the second time ive done it this month, so im getting good at it, haha. 

Anyway, new grounds-:thumbup:


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Saturday driving back from the shops ( the mall for you northern hemisphere folk ) ye o'l Scirocco daily decides the clutch is gunna turn to poo ... :banghead::banghead:

Fortunately the location was only a couple miles from my cubby hole of VW ( junk as Mrs Bing calls it) rescources, cruised over practicing the left foot braking / clutchless shifting tecnique ( old track day teachings) then duly removed the 'offending' clutch cable only to find that it was still intact :what:

Step on to secondary diagnosis thinking the firewall hole had pulled thru as has been done and repaired previously only to find that too was fine....

time to drop the box' and sus out whats going on inside...

Our n half later and the bits are all over the floor awaiting inspection...



















few wee cracks eminating from the throwout plate hub, changed the whole clutch assembly for a near new 190 unit and buttoned it all back together only to still find mushy peas under the clutch pedal. Mmmmm wha else could it be... this is beginning to p1ss me off....


Remembering back to 2004 when the engine and clutch went into this car, the pressure plate was overhauled by a local shop here, the pedal pressure to release the clutch back then was very high for whatever reason , think the guy had assembled it incorrectly making the install height wrong... fast forwards to yesterday and that got me thinking throwout lever must be knackered also...pop of the 5 speed endcover and dissasemble and sure enough...










^ erectus brokenus '

re assembled utilising some of the spares on hand then had to replace a 2 week old CV boot as it had split :banghead:. No new ones available ( specially at 10:30 pm here ) so found a suitable donor from a pile of old driveshafts and bunged that in till a new item arrives.

Driving it now the clutch is like touching a feather compared to the old unit.. :thumbup: 
So all is good, cant really complain as it has had no attention since 2004, but there are a few noises in the breeze with this old girl ...watch this space...:wave:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Did a few things today:
*Sent my cylinder head out to machine shop to be rebuilt, should be done tomorrow
*Put together my Bilstein rear shocks, fronts are already put together. Waiting for KYB rear shock mounts
*Installed Neuspeed TB on the Fox manifold and swapped over my throttle switch, auxiliary air valve, now have to figure out the hose/pipe setup
*Sprayed some more wd40 on the engine block to help break down the rust and carbon, making for easy cleaning in the next day or two

_Edit, Tuesday 2-26-13:_
*Got the cylinder head back from the shop. Machinist resurfaced it, cleaned it, checked for cracks, ground valve seats and valves, installed all new lifter shims and set clearances to factory settings, AND removed the broken stud in cylinder #1 exhaust port. Looks new!

















_Edit, Wednesday 2-27-13:_
Tonight after I got off work I spent a few hours working on the car before going home. 
Installed:
*cyl head
*exhaust
*timing belt
*sway bar
*4-point stress bar

I spent a little time messing with the intake manifold. I think in the interest of time (I need the car back on the road in the next couple days and I'll be working thru Sat) I am going to put my stock manifold and TB on for now. Once I get the AAV and related hoses figured out I can always swap later.


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

Replaced my master cylinder, passed safety inspection, and renewed registration in the nick of time.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

RoccoRacer said:


> and renewed registration in the nick of time.


Lol that's what I'm doing with mine! I have until the third week in March to get it smogged and registered. 

Tonight after work, I got the engine finished and running. *PHEW*
It still needs coolant filled, timing adjusted, then all new suspension put on, alignment. 
Next week I'll have the smog tech at work see how the head work affected my crazy high NOX levels. Considering the amount of nasty rusty gunk I cleaned out of the block while it was apart, this thing should run much cooler around combustion areas.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Nothing to the Mk1 but i put my friend Daniel's Mk2 up in the air last night so i could drop the trans and see why the clutch wont disengage with the pedal depressed. I'm thinking the pushrod has drilled through the contact point in the center plate due to the clutch being over adjusted for quite a while. We'll see when I get the gearbox out tonight. I got everything disconnected last night except for the drivers side mount and the two bolts on top of the bell housing. While i'm in there i'm going to rebuild the shift linkage since gear selection before was "vague" to put it lightly..

Need to break out the DCOE's and see what jets are in there so i can start working on getting the Mk1 up and running. Daily driving the Rover is killing me on gas..


----------



## Culcuhain (Aug 27, 2011)

Drove it to work and back for the 3rd month in a row... :-D Damn nice fun daily driver...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Screw you, and your warm weather, and your salt-free roads!  

I did as I've done for months: watch out for where she sleeps in the garage, so as to not back Das Quantum into her. 

Soon, though, clutch parts will be ordered, and a gauge cluster 'adjusted' and installed. And, a "new" trans will make its way into the car.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today after work I filled the cooling system, ran the engine for about 30 minutes, checked timing. 
Also ripped out my Raceland coilovers and installed Bilstein sport struts and shocks, Vogtland springs.








I haven't driven it yet since now it needs an alignment. I'm getting a ride to work tomorrow (at 6am!!) where the alignment will be done and I'll be driving the car home at 4:30, after a full week. I can't wait to see how the new suspension feels, and how the engine runs after a top end rebuild!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I put a starter in the 16v this afternoon.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

ANSAracingb said:


> Today after work I filled the cooling system, ran the engine for about 30 minutes, checked timing.
> Also ripped out my Raceland coilovers and installed Bilstein sport struts and shocks, Vogtland springs.
> 
> 
> ...


Are you happy with the new shocks? I need to do something about my stock ones. Still ride decent, but they're 26 yrs. old.

I put new plugs and wires, cap and rotor, and crankcase breather hose on my car over the last few days. Trying to fix a bouncing idle on engine deceleration, usually when I press the clutch. I was spraying starting fluid around the bay, hunting for vacuum leaks, and I got a stumble when I sprayed near the fuel injectors, which have all new o-rings. Maybe it's my intake manifold gaskets, I'll have to try that next.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Scirocco16 said:


> Are you happy with the new shocks? I need to do something about my stock ones. Still ride decent, but they're 26 yrs. old.


Very much so. They allow a bit more body roll than the coilovers did but I can live with it; they still handle corners extremely well and I can hold the car where I want it. Comfort and lowered height was what I was going for and they work well at that. My girlfriend and I took the car up windy mountain road near where we live and on extremely hard cornering I get a little tire rub on the front but I'm sure that's due to the 195 tires I'm running plus the springs I bought are more soft than a race spring.

The best part is the ride quality...went way, WAY up vs. the cheaper coilovers I previously had. :thumbup:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

ANSAracingb said:


> The best part is the ride quality...went way, WAY up vs. the cheaper coilovers I previously had. :thumbup:


Keywords 
Cheaper coilovers
IIRC you get what you pay for
But nice upgrade :thumbup:

bajan 4g


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

filed my tax return... one more step toward getting back on the road.

next up is clutch and get the car up to pa where i work. then get all the parts in one place and assemble


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

woody16v said:


> filed my tax return... one more step toward getting back on the road.
> 
> next up is clutch and get the car up to pa where i work. then get all the parts in one place and assemble


Glad that your one step closer to getting your Scirocco back on the road :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> Glad that your one step closer to getting your Scirocco back on the road :thumbup:


thanks, me too. there have been some baby steps but this will be the big one


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

red16vdub said:


> Keywords
> Cheaper coilovers
> IIRC you get what you pay for
> But nice upgrade :thumbup:
> ...


Absolutely.
The thing is, I previously owned a mkII Golf that came to me with Racelands already installed. The ride quality was much more superb than what I had with these on the Scirocco, and I loved them. That's why I went with Raceland on my Scirocco, but was unimpressed with the reaction over bumps in the road. Don't why so much different feel, unless there is more travel in the MkII chassis Raceland setup...who knows. Weight of both cars is almost the same, so that shouldn't have been too much of a factor.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

[


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Cursed at it, because the doors are frozen shut every morning.


----------



## bonsai007 (Mar 5, 2013)

Teighlor O' said:


> Cursed at it, because the doors are frozen shut every morning.


Spray your door seals with silicone spray and it won't happen again. 

Greets


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

ANSAracingb said:


> Absolutely.
> The thing is, I previously owned a mkII Golf that came to me with Racelands already installed. The ride quality was much more superb than what I had with these on the Scirocco, and I loved them. That's why I went with Raceland on my Scirocco, but was unimpressed with the reaction over bumps in the road. Don't why so much different feel, unless there is more travel in the MkII chassis Raceland setup...who knows. Weight of both cars is almost the same, so that shouldn't have been too much of a factor.


You're correct when said the difference is in the suspension travel that's a major factor.
KW's and H&R is specially valve specifically for your car therefore a much better ride.... 

bajan 4g


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Finally mucked around on Sunday night and got the gearbox out of the SII. Thrust plate had a spot that was worn off of center where the pushrod had ground down a bit. The beveled bit at the end of the pushrod was completely worn down to the point where there was no bevel at all at the end, just a straight pushrod. That means the pushrod was about 1/4" too short coupled with the worn down spot on the thrust plate means there wasnt enough engagement to release the clutch. Clutch was in great shape, but since the pushrod was running off of center i'm going to replace the pushrod bushing, seal and the input shaft seal for good measure while everything is apart. I may replace the rear main for giggles while i'm in there just as PM. Going by my local parts house to order the bits and bobs tomorrow morning and hopefully get everything back together by the end of the weekend so I can get another car out of the driveway and please the missus a bit..


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Tonight after work I dumped the water and cooling system cleaner I put in on Friday. This was an attempt to remove what is left of the rust buildup in the block. Sure enough, what came out was nasty colored water. 

Replaced the tstat and put in actual coolant this time around. In a few weeks I think I'll repeat. 

On the way home, I stopped at Five Guys and came out to find someone with a clean mkII Golf had parked next to me:


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Painted headlight buckets, grill, frt upper sway bar & euro bumpers. Installed all & took a drive. I was surprised that the sway bar made the difference that it did!:thumbup:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Attempted to figure out a leak behind my engine to no real avail. 

Tightened the cam cover (two nuts could've been tighter than they were) and to see what happens. 

Found a vacuum leak that's made engine studder at idle point. Its amazing what a pin point hole in a vacuum line can do to an engine :what:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

ANSAracingb said:


> Today's not starting well. I snapped the brittle vacuum connector at the base of the check valve in my booster hose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha this is the same hose that broke for me in the post above this!! Tiny screw can fix that issue. :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

bought more stuff for it! the list is getting shorter and shorter. just need to take inventory before i go ordering much else


----------



## MK2MUSKY (Feb 24, 2013)

bought rear brake parts, and injector O-Rings for the 88'16V, and installed my sunroof gasket!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

test fitting


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

I started and drove it for the 1st time in about 9-months.


----------



## explicitrock (Jun 11, 2009)

Sold mine


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Cleaned off the thick layer of schmutz coating all of the shift linkage and trans brackets on my friends 84 MK2 getting it ready for him to drive to colorado and visit his parents for a month or so. Got the clutch and flywheel cleaned up and remounted to the pressure plate after I dug through one of my many random boxes of parts and found a thrust plate in good condition. Put all new bushings in the shift linkage so maybe he'll be able to find a gear on purpose instead of just lucking into the gear you meant to shift into. Just have to replace the pushrod bearing and seal in the gearbox and then I can put the new pushrod in and re-mount the gearbox and shift linkage.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Put in new O2 sensor, and found 2 Idle Air Control Valves off of a 2001 Hyundai Tiburon, and another 2002 Hyundai, in the junkyard, for 8$ each. Popped one on my car, and instantly idles better. Same part, same part number. Waaaaaay more hyundai's in the junkyard than VW's.


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

My MK1 has been sitting for a few months without any love, so this last weekend I decided to start working on it. I lost the key, so I ordered a new ignition/key housing and ignition tumbler(I've been starting it with a ignition switch lol). I replaced the shifting linkage & bushings, replaced the clutch cable, cleaned it inside and out(inside still needs work), got a new battery for it, put some gas in it and drove it around the block. After driving the Audi for so long, I forgot how quick the Scirocco is. The windshield wiper mounting hole on the cowl is all rusted out, so the car leaks badly. I need to find a bodyshop that can repair it, but I know it's going to cost a pretty penny. That and I'll have to take out the windshield... I'm sure there's rust in the windshield bucket and who the hell knows where I'll find a new windshield(the current one needs to be replaced).


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Washed and vacuumed. Get the t-cut out to really make it shine. Also bought some touchup paint to get started on those small rust areas. :thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

VTEC_EATER_16V said:


> I'm sure there's rust in the windshield bucket and who the hell knows where I'll find a new windshield(the current one needs to be replaced).


Leave it in till you find one IMHO. Was careful with mine and it broke coming out. The car has been sitting for 2 years while I look for another :'(


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Took it to gt the smog done and it PASSED no problemo!
The cylinder head rebuild really did the trick. Before, I couldn't get the nox levels lower than 1400 (for my car, 834 is the max). Today, it had a nox level of 158 and is WAAAAAAAAY lower than even the average amount!

F*ck you California, I'm good for another two years again. Woot!


----------



## Fher (Aug 1, 2012)

Weitec coilovers,super spring exhaust,racing headers,autotech 10.4 mm wires.power module by autotech,and much more:wave:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Put it on DD duty while the GTI gets another muffler and a fuel pump swap. Sooooo hard to keep my foot out of it!


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I put 165 45 15"s on my new riken turbos


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

I painted my summer wheels silver (were black) and put them back on my car. Driving up the canyon to the ski slopes went much quicker with summer rubber on dry pavement.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Found out the defroster vacuum solenoid is interchangeable with the fresh air vent solenoid on the 86. Swapped a good solenoid into the defroster position to keep the cold air from the A/C from getting split between the dash and defroster vents.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

Ordered an OEM hazard switch for $10 shipped. 
Ordered rain tray clips for $2 each.


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

Brycejoseph said:


> Leave it in till you find one IMHO. Was careful with mine and it broke coming out. The car has been sitting for 2 years while I look for another :'(


 Yeah, I think I'm going to do that. I don't have any more room in my garage for the 3rd scirocco lol. 

Today I got a new ignition switch housing, ignition switch & tumbler/key(I lost the old keyt). It's nice to be able to start the car without using pliers lol.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I woke up at 5:30am, decided to get up and drive. Left the house at 6:00 and ended up driving 340 miles before I parked again in the driveway. 

Went south on 101, and sunrise hit when I ws south of King City in the middle of nowhere. Awesome! Nobody else on the highway...by far this is my favorite time of the day to be on the road. When the sun starts to crest the hills and I'm all alone on the highway, just me and my VW. I love it. 

Continued south on 101 until Atascadero, where I hit highway 41 which goes west/south to Morro Bay (on the coast). Stopped there to take a couple pics: 

























I then went north on the famous highway 1, and travelled up the coast all the way to Castroville (roughly 130 miles) where I went back to 156 then 101 and then back home. Here are a couple pics from the awesome cliff-hugging road: 
























It's a loooooong way down! 








Found a rock where everybody makes a note that they were there. I didn't have a pen  









I used to do jaunts like this all the time until a few years ago when gas got really ludicrously expensive. I miss these little road trips. All in all it was fun, the sunroof was open as soon as I hit highway 41 @ 8:30am, the car ran awesome and didn't miss a beat...and I was home by noon. 

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone :beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nice pics... 1 and 101 have got to be two of the most amazing roads in the country. sure ive been that far north on 101 but i know its amazing pretty much the whole way up... save one section near hollywood that's a bit of a pain....


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

woody16v said:


> nice pics... 1 and 101 have got to be two of the most amazing roads in the country. sure ive been that far north on 101 but i know its amazing pretty much the whole way up... save one section near hollywood that's a bit of a pain....


 I agree, but I hate the area of 101 where I live and commute. Too many people on it and not much to see except sound barrier wall. 

My favorite section is between King City and San Luis Obispo, where it is pretty much only two lanes on each side. A handful of small towns are scattered throughout, and not much else. The tall hills to the west are the barriers between you and the ocean just on the other side, which is easily accessible via 46, 41, or a few backroads (all of which are fun to drive on).


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

I went out to pick up a set of Tarantulas for $50 
came back with the wheels, and an early Petri Scirocco wheel, for free :laugh: 
it's in not the greatest shape, but it's salvageable, and free is free


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome road trip Bryan! 

I also drove my Scirocco about 380 miles today. Drove it from home in Palo Alto to my new home in Santa Monica. I was a little nervous since the farthest I've gone in one day with it was less then half that distance but it was ol' reliable as always and was a great drive. (I may have even maxed the 110 speedo a couple of times just to check it worked.   ) I washed it before I left and when I stopped for gas after about 240 miles the front was covered in bugs. No pics but it was gross. After a huge drive like this I'm even more fond of my car and feel so much more confident in doing large roadtrips again. :thumbup: :thumbdown: 

Now I just need to meet up with Will, Andy, Charles and the rest of the SoCal Scirocco/VW guys.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

ANSAracingb said:


> I agree, but I hate the area of 101 where I live and commute. Too many people on it and not much to see except sound barrier wall.
> 
> My favorite section is between King City and San Luis Obispo, where it is pretty much only two lanes on each side. A handful of small towns are scattered throughout, and not much else. The tall hills to the west are the barriers between you and the ocean just on the other side, which is easily accessible via 46, 41, or a few backroads (all of which are fun to drive on).


 

Oh come on, you guys don't like driving on the 5?? 

Haha


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Just broke my formerly mint condition air dam. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Fixed my daily scirocco with a new direction indicator relay because today it stopped by driving to work. :banghead: 

After work I fixed it with a new (used) one.  Now it works fine again... 

But I have to do some cleaning work these days...in germany it´s raining an snowing...the car looks like a piece of sh*** at the moment...


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

Fixing up my Scirocco for my brother to start driving.
I neglected the car for the last year or so so it wouldn't start.
I didn't feel like working on the car over the winter because I don't have a heated garage.
He was prepared to take it to a mechanic to get everything fixed, but luckily out AAA membership had expired so he couldn't get it towed.
Now that it has warmed up a little bit I'm able to work on it again.

Installed new:
Fuel filter 
Master cylinder
Alternator
Battery
Vacuum hose 

Now it's all up and running again, as it was when I left it a year or so ago.
Just need to bleed the brakes and then it should be road worthy again :thumbup:


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Carried her on a trip to see a specialist to get her back running.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Sourced a Mk1 Windshield!! Now the 79 Build can start!!!!


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wiped down all the pollen at work on my lunch. God, Spring is nice to bring out the nice cars but a pain to keep clean.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Got my new registration sticker on. May not seem like much, but considering the _huge _amount of work it took for my car to pass emissions this year, this is a major milestone!


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

New wheels and bumpers (still need passenger side endcaps) and took it for its 1st bath of the year.








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Few up close shots...


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

I installed Delrin shifter bushings. I ran out of time though and still need to adjust the shifter(i have to push down slightly to get into 1st).


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Few up close shots...



*Please..no...more....dubstep...nooo...more...can't...take. ...it ....anyy......moorrrrreeeee...noooo*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I bought insurance for the three of them. They are still snug under their blankies.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Teighlor O' said:


> *Please..no...more....dubstep...nooo...more...can't...take. ...it ....anyy......moorrrrreeeee...noooo*


Haha to be honest that's a sticker of my fiancées. Shes into it and so I gave her ONE spot on the car to put a sticker


----------



## gelandegolf (Feb 26, 2010)

Started working on the motor for my '78.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

^  Very nice!


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Haha to be honest that's a sticker of my fiancées. Shes into it and so I gave her ONE spot on the car to put a sticker



Yeeeeeaaahhh riiiggghhtttt..:sly:


Haha

:beer:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Teighlor O' said:


> Yeeeeeaaahhh riiiggghhtttt..:sly:
> 
> 
> Haha
> ...


Prolly going to de-sticker the whole car anyways


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Sold one…


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Sold one…


Which one?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Which one?


The teal 78.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Guess who finally got around to repairing & "correcting" the instrument cluster that he bought from Daun - at Cincy 2012? 

Cleaned, lead gear repaired, and set to approximately the right mileage:











Planned out the rebuild of my CSV circuit (including hacking correct-color(!) wire out of an engine harness I got from work.)
Would have actually _done_ that, but I didn't bring the double-fold crimper (nor the pin removal tool) home. :facepalm:
Replaced the window cranks. Replaced the clip for the hood prop rod. 
Painted the Scirocco nameplate.  (Still need to get a bottle of red, to do the 16V plates.)

Halfway thru the first coat:










And, done:











And, installed a little blast from the past I had in the garage, when I put the 2013 tab on. 
When was the last time you saw a "Drivers Wanted" plate frame, huh?  










Need to order a bunch of stuff. Should have my trans back from Broke sometime next month....


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Washed it...took it to a car meet and then raced a storm (not a Rocco storm) home where it hailed like a mofo.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Gave it a chocolate bunny!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Washed it...


Me too. Kinda. 

(only cleaned the wheels, not whole car)


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

50 degrees today, put the new clutch cable in, washed the car and went for a good drive.
Ahhhhhh.... 

Gosh I love driving this car


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Found a 1982 at semi-local Pick&Pull today. 
I grabbed the front grille (unbroken), tail lamps, original front lic. plate mount, and strut caps. 
I swapped over everything onto my car except the tails, I want to sand them down and make them smooth. 

_*If anyone else local sees this, it's at the yard on Commercial street in San Jose. Interior is pretty much gone, center console (A/C style) is removed but in good shape and in the car. Engine bay is complete. Rear hatch has wiper. All glass intact, body in fairly good shape. Brown interior with power windows. Single wiper model, and the hood is in good shape too. _


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

Wife was out of town, so I made the drive down to Salt Lake where I finally found a junk yard with a couple of Cabriolets. I pulled the steering column out to replace mine that lost the lower bearing a few months ago. I also needed the windshield wiper stalk since I broke mine off last week.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Installed the seat sliding hardware (not sure on real name) that I bought at the dealer 2 years ago. I had no clue where the little half moon looking thing went at first, the bently helped with a nice pic of its location. Drivers seat slides super smooth now, although pretty tight. Still need one half moon for the passenger side, didn't order enough of them originally. 

I'm sure everyone will agree I am stoked the weather is getting warmer, makes working in the garage a lot more enjoyable :thumbup:


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

Rocco_julie said:


> Gosh I love driving this car


They are a joy to drive and I just love the stares from the other drivers. :thumbup:

I took mine to cars and coffee here in Nashville, TN yesterday. 

Folks know a good thing when they see it and allow enough room.


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

Installed my rear euro bumper, front one tomorrow


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Today:
pulled broken instrument cluster. Half-installed new speedo cable (will deal with bottom end of it when I do the trans.)
_Finally_ installed a fuse holder for the instrument lights (been meaning to do that for almost 3 years.... :facepalm: ), realized that I don't have any 3A ATC fuses facepalm: again); used 7.5A fuse for testing.
Installed "new" (repaired) gauge cluster. Started car for first time in 6 months; found that temp gauge is dead, and fuel gauge reads very, very low (I _know_ that there's more than 1/2 tank in her...)
So, need to pull that back out, and install my "new" speedo into my old cluster.

Installed new rain tray cover that I got from d-bot.

Pulled the throttle switches, and installed a new lever on the idle switch.
Realized that it was pointed the wrong way . Corrected this with pliers (bent the lever back on itself.) 
Started engine again, enjoyed actual idle control.  

Painted the 16V badges. Testor's Gloss Red, a small flat brush, and a lot of patience (3 coats' worth!) FTW!
Before (front):










After (front & rear):



















In the "getting her back on the road" department:
Broke finished cleaning the black nasty out of the trans cases this week, got a set of good-used spider gears off to cryo, and is starting to work on the diff.
Soon - reassembly!


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Went to the junkyard and got this for $1. Looks damn near brand new!


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

I finally got my brother to help me take the motor out of my wrecked '80 S on Saturday. We might be turning the rest into a trailer.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

VTEC_EATER_16V said:


> We might be turning the rest into a trailer.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

ANSAracingb said:


> Found a 1982 at semi-local Pick&Pull today.
> I grabbed the front grille (unbroken), tail lamps, original front lic. plate mount, and strut caps.
> I swapped over everything onto my car except the tails, I want to sand them down and make them smooth.
> 
> _*If anyone else local sees this, it's at the yard on Commercial street in San Jose. Interior is pretty much gone, center console (A/C style) is removed but in good shape and in the car. Engine bay is complete. Rear hatch has wiper. All glass intact, body in fairly good shape. Brown interior with power windows. Single wiper model, and the hood is in good shape too. _


Exterior color and shape of the passenger fender??


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Exterior color and shape of the passenger fender??


Exterior color was the gold/bronze (sorry I don't know the name, maybe "sand metallic beige"?)
The overall shape of the body was very good, but I didn't spend too much time looking at the fenders. I took a pic of the car but its of the driver's side...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

ANSAracingb said:


> Exterior color was the gold/bronze (sorry I don't know the name, maybe "sand metallic beige"?)
> The overall shape of the body was very good, but I didn't spend too much time looking at the fenders. I took a pic of the car but its of the driver's side...


I keep looking for cirrus gray from an 82-83 :banghead:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Neptuno said:


> I keep looking for cirrus gray from an 82-83 :banghead:


Ha! That's what I have.


----------



## Larboard (May 13, 2011)

*Rebuilt 9A 2.0L 16V back from the shop*

Just got my 9A 2.0L back from the machine shop; getting it ready to go into my 84 Rocco.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got Plates! I was going to get customs but oh well. And yes....I know it looks weird but the UK plate holder isn't made for these :banghead: Something will be done at some point.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got a few bits from Wally World. 

1. Sun reflector to keep the dash crack free
2. Car washing goodies seeing I wont go to a pay n' go wash anymore
3. Loaded her up for the move to the new house where she has the shade from oak trees :laugh:


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Babied it after abusing it the other day.

It's revenge - now the ignition switch only activates the starter after 2-3 tries.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I _schmay_ have dropped some wheels off for refinishing...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yummy Joe.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

refinish in..... Gooooooooooollllllddd?

_like a schmoke and a panncaake?_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> refinish in..... Gooooooooooollllllddd?
> 
> _like a schmoke and a panncaake?_


_BBS GOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLDDDDDJJJJ!

Isn't that veird?_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

I have a solution for that...


http://www.eastwood.com/vintage-racing-wheel-paint-11-oz-gold.html


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Changed the coolant, now runs at a 1/4 of the temp gauge. :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Spread out over the last few days:

Re-pinned the 15a connection at the starter (should solve the hard cold-start issue.) 

Finally found that damned rattle from the heater box. One of the vacuum servos was loose in its bracket. Shimming it (with a piece of zip tie) worked quite nicely. 

Fixed "gauges not working" issue with my "new" instrument cluster: I forgot to tighten one of the nuts.... :facepalm:

Ran wire from engine bay to center console (correct-colors wire, extracted from a junk BMW engine harness on hand), as prep work for: 

Pulled center console, cut ashtray opening, installed Cabby 3-gauge set (I've only had the gauges for a year!) 
(Repainted the gauge rings a couple of days ago.) Still need to do the lighting wires, and install new bulbs (I thought I had new ones for these, but I just can't find them!); then, reinstall console. 


And.... Broke is starting in to the "reassembly" phase of my rebuild! Woot! 
Me, needing to order a clutch, associated BS, and some stuff from Mouser (to convert the reverse light wiring to a "small" 2-pin switch.)


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

I sat in my 76 and cried because i may be forced to sell it to pay for
Diagnosis of my kidneys,i am peeing blood.
I have not cried in years.
This was not the first day it happend,its been going off and on for a few months.
Hell i crashed my 83 and didnt shed a tear.


----------



## obsidianghost (Nov 14, 2012)

That sucks, I hope you get better.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

obsidianghost said:


> That sucks, I hope you get better.


I will be alright i hope.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

obsidianghost said:


> That sucks, I hope you get better.


I will be alright i hope.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfAh3uDXWEo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

IronTrap said:


> I have a solution for that...
> 
> 
> http://www.eastwood.com/vintage-racing-wheel-paint-11-oz-gold.html



i used some of that, and it turned out real nice. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Finished the lighting wiring for the 3-gauge set. 
Looked again for the bulbs & sockets that I could have sworn I had on hand; can't find. Resigned myself to say "need to order some, so I can bolt the console back down." 

Installed dual-pressure sender. Function-checked gauges. 

Put blankie back on car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Looked at them and wondered why I have yet to wake them up....asked the purple car...she said "Is that SNOW on the ground?????? No WAY do I go out in THAT!". Winter needs to go away, now.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Indeed it does. 

Today there was light flurries. No actual snow left around here (hell, even the Giant Snow Pile at the shop finally melted!), and the salt piles on the roads went away (Thursday's monsoons took care of the stragglers), but... 

Ironically, the flurries came shortly after I took Katie's snow tires off (the QSW's came off Thursday night), and shortly before I put the summers on Lex's iX. :screwy:


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Did a compression test on my Scirocco, 170psi across all four cylinders. Are those good numbers for a 16v?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

hatchbackkid82 said:


> Did a compression test on my Scirocco, 170psi across all four cylinders. Are those good numbers for a 16v?


 I believe those are pretty decent; but more importantly they are all the same. It's when you have one or more cylinders with a significant drop that you know there are issues.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bought her new fuel lines, filters, primer and paint, and exhaust hangers :laugh:


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Replaced my main shift rod & relay ball, lined it all up on the first try!


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Brought it home! 
I should've checked the hood before I rocketed down the freeway on-ramp though. 80mph is not when you want to realize chits loose. Luckily he safety latch held, and I pulled off where I could safely secure the hood.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

ANSAracingb said:


> I believe those are pretty decent; but more importantly they are all the same. It's when you have one or more cylinders with a significant drop that you know there are issues.


 Thanks, I was a little worried that they were low.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally managed to find a match for my paint color in Advanced Autoparts....didn't expect to find it there of all places. O_O


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Just blew a transmission seal.I should have replaced the s*** last week. :banghead:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Also going back to factory status as my restoration idea. Started with refitting the Chrome strips that were taken off before I received her. 










Link that Im using for references. :laugh: 
http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/gl.htm


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Cutted out some rust and welded new material in...my jacking point on the driverside was perforatet from rust. :banghead: 

Saw it today at work...from work i went to my garage and started cutting & welding directly.  

Tomorrow I will seal it and it gets some new undercoating. 

I hate rust!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

All Eyez on me said:


> Cutted out some rust and welded new material in...my jacking point on the driverside was perforatet from rust. :banghead:
> 
> Saw it today at work...from work i went to my garage and started cutting & welding directly.
> 
> ...


 We all do!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

hatchbackkid82 said:


> Thanks, I was a little worried that they were low.


 Nope, you're good according to the Bentley: 

*PL 16v Compression Pressure Specifications, psi* 
New Engines: 145-189 
Wear Limit: 109 
Max Difference Between Cylinders: 44 

So a reading of 170 across the board is very good. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, I think these turned out pretty well. Hopefully will get around to remounting them this week...


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

With your color those should look great :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Ordered clutch set, flywheel, a MkIV starter, and a few miscellaneous bits from GAP (>$650.) 
Chatted w/ Broke via PM yesterday (which is what kicked me to do the parts order) - trans _should_ be shippable by this weekend!  
($1500 rebuild.  But, it'll be "right.")


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Got it purring like a kitten at idle, finally! It's been running rich and rough since I got it a year ago, and I've fixed all the other problems. It finally came down to simply adjusting the mixture screw and timing.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Let some smoke outta the tires. 

Punk'd a Buick Lucerne that though the S2 couldn't deal 


And grinned. A LOT!!!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ That's always fun (and, I'd imagine, quite a bit more so, what with that ABF and all....  ) 

Wrote the check to Broke today... 
Clutch n stuff should show up tomorrow...


----------



## mavicman (Nov 13, 2000)

Took it out of storage on Wednesday and installed a Quantum rear license plate holder and put in fresh oil. Drove it to work today - Oh Scirocco, how I have missed you!


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

cuppie said:


> ^ ^ That's always fun (and, I'd imagine, quite a bit more so, what with that ABF and all....


 Oh man... It's fun alright. But I feel like its not quite to its 'full' potential yet. I've gotta few minor adjustments I want to try. (Timing being the 1st)


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Found keys to a scirocco...... Oh yeah its spring time to awaken wretched from her winter sleep


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Found keys to a scirocco...... Oh yeah its spring time to awaken wretched from her winter sleep


 "The keys to a Volkswagen Scirocco? They don't even make those anymore."


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Took her to my old training squadron from BMT. If it hadn't been for this beginning to the Air Force....I wouldn't have her.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

mellbergVWfan said:


> "The keys to a Volkswagen Scirocco? They don't even make those anymore."


 Haha Family Guy


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought I was just going to change the clutch flywheel and transmission seals. But to my surprise I found a quarter size hole blown out the back of my differential


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Whoops! 

Ironically, you post that just as Broke should be buttoning up my rebuild... (it _should_ be getting shipped Monday-Tuesday next week!) 

If you need a rebuildable trans, and you're going to Cincy, I can give you my old one. 
Then you can hand it off to Broke (he's not far from there - and, he just might be at Cincy, anyways.) 
(me, paying it forward - the trans Broke has right now, I got from Randall at Cincy 2012.)


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Rolled it out, washed the engine bay and the outside. Then a good deep coat of carnauba wax and a good buff. 
I spent a bit of time trying to remove droplets of white paint on the windshield and hood. WTF? 

Ahhh I love driving this car


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Random stuff this week. 

Wednesday: installed gauge bulbs, and reinstalled center console. 

Friday: unboxed a bunch of stuff from GAP. 

Today: installed new hatch struts. Katie helped (need a person to play prop rod, yo!) I warned her that it was heavy. She didn't believe me - until I detached the second strut from the hatch. _Then_ she said "Oh, crap! It's heavy!" :laugh:


----------



## MRJackUGP (Sep 6, 2011)

I started mounting power heated leather seats out of a 02 Passat in my 86


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

jaysonhadwick said:


> I know I'm copying the mk2 forum but it's a good thread damnit!
> Post what you did to your scirocco today!
> I used it to hawl some tires to the gas station for air.
> 
> ...


 I started to prep it to get it out of mothballs. Engine statred on first try, sputtered, died. A-OK on second try. 

Jean-Claude 
84 8v


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, they do that. :laugh: 


Not what I did. What Broke got done with: 











 
((GLEE))


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

^ Wowza  
...that's going on a shelf or inside a lighted display case, right?  
Nice work Broke! 

As for what I did to my car today: _nothing_. Not a damn thing. I didn't drive it, work on it, or even open the door. I barely even looked at it. Motorcycle was my mode of transport today. 

I came in to post about that transaxle!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Replaced alternator; old reman 55A diodes... die-oded, the Salty Weasel suggested an 'upgrade' as long as I was going to be there anyway and spending $$. So... a little confusion with pulley to sort out, then wiring "modification" to mate differing plugs arrangement; but got it all figured out in the end, now have *working* reman *90A* alt. Next step, lighting upgrade that'll melt asphalt at 1/2 mile; I have the power.... mua-ha-ha! 

Also 2x exhaust hanger replaced, and cleaned all the glass inside and outside. Needed it bad. 

:beer: 

And yep, Broke does some nice work, doesn't he? He did an FF for me a while back, I still haven't installed it to anything. I think it really ought to be framed and hung on the wall as art, rather than slung under a car where it'll just get all dirty and sh*t.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

ANSAracingb said:


> ...that's going on a shelf or inside a lighted display case, right?


 Negative, Ghostrider. I have a car that I desperately miss driving - and, that has been off the road since Memorial Day 2012 due to trans failure.  
Definitely looking forward to beating the crap out of a 16v again! 



Eistreiber said:


> And yep, Broke does some nice work, doesn't he? He did an FF for me a while back, I still haven't installed it to anything. I think it really ought to be framed and hung on the wall as art, rather than slung under a car where it'll just get all dirty and sh*t.


 _Still_? Thousand-dollar trans rebuild, and you still haven't put it to use? 
I mean, I know they're pretty and all when he's done with them, yeah, but.... dayum, Karl! 

(just busting your chops....  ) 


(edited to fix BBcode)


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

Got her out and running, put on 75 miles. Replaced a broken tail light!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Took a little 40 mile trip to my folks' in the suburbs of Philly. A beautiful drive! 



















Loving the new wheels, but looking forward to getting some center caps that fit!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

I finally got off my arse and replaced the pushrod bushing, pushrod seal, pushrod and input shaft seal on my friend Daniel's 84 mk2. Crawled under the car at 3 am and did the 020 bench press and got the gearbox back in. Now just have to reconnect everything and put the rebuilt shift linkage back together. Now he'll be able to shift gears AND find said gears without some trial and error like before. Looking forward to having the driveway space back.


----------



## bbrinley (Jun 22, 2010)

Painted dem wheel
Before








After


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hit a deer :banghead:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Hit a deer :banghead:


 Huh what deer damnnnnn hope rocco is aight

bajan 4g


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Replaced two snapped injector lines, finished the injector seals, and drove it to work. 

Thanks again "Redpig" for getting me those lines so quickly.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

red16vdub said:


> Huh what deer damnnnnn hope rocco is aight
> 
> bajan 4g


 Minus a few door and fender dings, shes alright.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

My trans showed up today.... 
:happydance: 

Tomorrow: get out of work a wee bit early. Go home. Get car towed up to work. 
Saturday: come in, replace trans. 
Drive.  
(This is the plan. We all know about those, though.... :laugh: )


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Pulled the engine & cleaned it. Tomorrow, change my timing belt & engine seals.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Touching up my door that the deer hit....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, got her towed up to work yesterday, in the building, and up on the hoist. Trans time!  

Today: Arrive at the shop at 8am. Start in on job. Can't find 10mm triple-square for starter bolts. 
6? Check. 8? Two of them. 12? Yup. 10 is nowhere to be found. And, nobody there has those, either. Crap. 
Happen to look at trans mount from another angle. Is that broken? Jack trans up a bit - yep, broken. 
Call around. Only place with trans mount in stock is Parts Place. Great, need to get a car, drive up there. 
Stop at Advance on the way, get a(nother) set of triple-square bits. Get to PP. There for a half-hour (mind you, I called on the way, so that they could get parts pulled first.) Apparently, there was "uncertainty" about "what mounts I needed" (did the parts change in the 25+ years since the cars were built? :screwy: ) 
After the first 15 minutes, I'm handed a set of A2 8v mounts... :facepalm: Guy goes back, eventually comes out with list of A1 16v parts. Gathers parts, sends in other guy to do invoice... :/ 

Back to work. Pull trans. Pull clutch. Go to grab rear main seal from GAP pile.... Dammit! Forgot to order rear main! :banghead: 
Poke around. Calls. Head to another Advance, get rear main. Go back, install seal, make timing mark on flywheel. Install clutch, etc. Turn around... release plate still on bench.  
Pull flywheel, plate in, flywheel back on. 

Clean some stuff up a bit. Do electrical tweaks needed for MkIV starter, and ABG-to-2Y reverse switch. 

It is now about 3:45pm. New trans still on floor. Need to leave at 4 (closing time.) 

Will get back into it Monday. _Really_ wanted to drive her this weekend.....


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Drove her, pushed her into some corners till I didn't feel comfortable, drove her some more, and filled the tank.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Finished trans replacement.  
At 8:50pm. Went out for quickest "big job" test drive _ever_ (3/4 mile down the road and back.) :laugh: 
1st is slightly funky to engage (linkage alignment not quite right - will deal with. Later.) Otherwise, awesome. Damn, I have missed driving that car! 

Still to do: 
Make harness for reverse light switch (forgot to order the plug housing. Will have Thursday-ish.) 
Proper connector for MkIV starter term. 50 connection (will order an N52 starter lead from work, splice that in. $8 for me!) 

Right engine mount - when I have time (damned thing collapsed in storage!) 
And, looks like the oil pressure sender pooped itself already - gauge pegs when engine running (except for some funky twitchies at idle.)


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Painted engine bay, cleaned & painted temp trans. Started putting some linkage parts back together & broke them. Order USRT kit. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get the trans back on the engine & back in the car.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You painted a loaner trans? 
Hell, I didn't even paint my pretty freshly-rebuilt trans from Broke (but, I'll likely paint it if/when I ever get around to an engine upgrade. I just didn't have the time to paint it before it went in....  )


Did the last of the trim painting today - B-pillar badges.

Before (right side; left in similar condition): 


Coming to life:


Ooh, pretty!!! (left side - I lost the pic of the right already...)


Damned tedious - I think I spent an hour on the pair of them. Slow, slow work with a wee little paintbrush. But, well worth it.


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

*I sure did*

It wasn't a loaner just a temp until I get a new rebuilt, & yeah when OCD kicks you find your self doing stuff you normally don't do. 
Today I pulled my injectors & polished the hell out of the lines, why cause just felt like it!

I wouldn't have painted your trans either, looks great as is!


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks good, any idea on how to remove the black strip on that pillar?



cuppie said:


> You painted a loaner trans?
> Hell, I didn't even paint my pretty freshly-rebuilt trans from Broke (but, I'll likely paint it if/when I ever get around to an engine upgrade. I just didn't have the time to paint it before it went in....  )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

The b-pillar vinyl? Heat gun, adhesive remover, patience. 
And, you should remove the quarter glass first (the vinyl wraps into the pinchweld that the glass is mounted to.) Otherwise, you'll probably have crappy little shards of vinyl hanging out when you're done.  
Same goes for the glass guide seals on the doors.


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

put the last pieces onto the outside 










and made another teaser pic of the rims i'm planning to put on there 










Greetz B0B0


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Installed some new exhaust hangers that prevent some rattling. Also got a valve cover painted. It was all nice and smooth....then It rained


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Rotated the passenger side tires, went to rotate the driver's side and the damn wheel lock broke

Anyone know or recommend a tool that can easily remove these wheel locks?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

hatchbackkid82 said:


> Rotated the passenger side tires, went to rotate the driver's side and the damn wheel lock broke
> 
> Anyone know or recommend a tool that can easily remove these wheel locks?


I have seen a few ways this can be done:

1 weld a nut to the end of the leftover bolt
2 hammer a socket on tight and try to loosen
3 drill the leftover head off the bolt then once the wheel is off remove the stud

Neither s ideal but when your stuck..... Trite one you are most comfortable doing.

Good luck!


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

At my work, pepboys, we sell a tool that removes them, it has left hand threads inside of it so it digs into the edges of the lock and spins it.


----------



## saavedro88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Went to have a buddy of mine weld up an exhaust leak after work today. Got the car up on the lift and noticed a strong fuel smell. Did a little "nasal divining" and found this: 










The moron previous owner put a screw right into the fuel tank, I presume in an attempt to hold the exhaust heat shield up. 

So this car is sitting for now till I figure out how to attack this situation, since I REALLY don't wanna pull the tank...


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

saavedro88 said:


> So this car is sitting for now till I figure out how to attack this situation, since I REALLY don't wanna pull the tank...


It's really not too bad overall. I did it for my first (and only so far) time in much less than a day. The hardest part for me was removing the parking brake cables from the car...the driver's side one doesn't like to come out the tube due to the bend. 

Remove the rear axle beam as one huge assembly (keep the wheels bolted on) and you will save a lot of time, since you only have to unbolt the rear shocks from the beam and the four bolts at front of the beam. You can leave the rear shocks dangling from the car, no need to remove them at all. Disconnect your rubber brake hoses, parking brake cables, rear portion of exhaust, and drop the axle. 

The tank is only held in by five bolts, and several hoses. It's not too difficult, just time consuming if you're by yourself.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

*soon back on the road*

Put few parts back together under the bonnet.
Then I'll see tonight if she dare to start...


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Finally got time to drag her out of storage, oil change tonight then put some kms on her......


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

saavedro88 said:


> So this car is sitting for now till I figure out how to attack this situation, since I REALLY don't wanna pull the tank...


Here's what I'd try. This is a stop-gap measure only, and I would keep any eye on the situation until a more permanent solution (replacement tank) can be found.

Go to a good auto-parts store and get an O-ring that fits the bolt snugly (fuel compatible) and some JB Weld...






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

onurB said:


> Put few parts back together under the bonnet.
> Then I'll see tonight if she dare to start...


That's always the fun part. I pulled the throttle linkage from my carburetor and cleaned it up a bit to make it move easier....God help me if it worked right. :laugh:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh I also decided to drown her. :banghead: We had a crazy ass downpour in Del Rio and since se have deep dips in side roads, she decided to go head first into a "puddle."


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I did not took her out, too much rain here too.
But I tried to fix an issue ( coolant temp light blinkin nervously for whatever reason, then shut off). Total loss of time.
But I noticed something weird.
With ignition off and key out, if I raise the little lever wise people use to signal their intention to others, simulating a right hand turn, making the engine noise with my mouth and leaning upper body accordingly, no that's not really necessary, RIGHT HEAD LIGHT and REAR ONE LIGHT UP.
If I do the same on the left, again mimics not necessary but more persuasive, LEFT front and rear light goes on...not blinking, just on...:sly:

Electrical gremlin or am I just dumb to never have noticed this before?


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

It's common, your hazard switch isn't getting switched 12v power, probably do to the connector on the harness or fuse panel going bad somehow.


----------



## mavicman (Nov 13, 2000)

Installed an O2 sensor, but I think it's still running rich.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Mothers Day and I am about to go do a front wheel bearing... Bummer...
Does the wheel bearing have an IN and an Outside?


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

no, but likely part of the bearing will come off and get stuck on the hub, then youll have to cut it off.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I wonder if a bearing splitter would work in this case? I haven't done one in a while, so I can't remember if there is enough room.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Bruno:
That would be Euro-style parking lamps. 

Here's how you can confirm:
Key ON. turn a turn signal on. Key OFF, signal turns off (and, no lights should be on.)
Remove key, parking lights (side lights on that side) turn on. 

Or, take a look at the wiring, too. If _every_ cavity on the plug for the turn signal switch is occupied (same at the headlight switch), that's wired for parking lamps.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Drive my 84 like I stole it!
Jump rail road tracks and spell fuel the whole time.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Rocco_julie said:


> Mothers Day and I am about to go do a front wheel bearing... Bummer...
> Does the wheel bearing have an IN and an Outside?


no 2 cir clips.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Made a quick list of what the Slegato needs done before Cincy and will try to do most of it this week. Started by pulling the window scrapers and sunroof panel. I need to replace the sunroof seal and since the paint is really crappy there I'll sand it down and repaint it. Going to clean and wax where the scrapers covered and then put on the new ones.


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

Mobil 1 oil change and wash


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Started replacing the gas tank.


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Installed the driver side axle, wheels back on, now I just need my parts from USRT & I'm back on the road!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Phew, the thing fired up at third try.
Took it for a ride after a break in for the new cam.
Didn't went far though. Ran crappy, fair idle but no power at all, smoke from under the car... pulled on the shoulder, look under, cat was melting red...
Goddamn mice nesting in my exhaust? I found pumkin seeds in the engine bay...:banghead:




cuppie said:


> Bruno:
> That would be Euro-style parking lamps.
> 
> Here's how you can confirm:
> ...


Seem you're right, cuppie.
Thanks.

Now something else: can someone confirm me this.
The light in the coolant temp. gauge is only wired to the coolant level sensor?
I'm asking cause said light is freaking sometimes.
Fun part is that there's NO level sensor in the expansion tank.
(auto-facepalm :facepalm: cause I repalced it last summer and I bought the same that was there)

TIA


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Played around the my S2 Tail lights.

Just cleared it, and pretty happy with it.


----------



## NFortin8 (Jun 18, 2012)

I stared at it for a good while.. 
My first car was an 85 Scirocco shell project with a carbed 2.0 block and 1.8 head..(bailed and sold It in January 2013) 
February 7th 2013 I bought an 83 mono wiper 8v 1.8. 
Last month there was a knocking in the engine. I refused to drive it another mile but I did. Where I started to run on on 2cyls. It sounded like a tractor. 
That same day before the motor went I was looking at engines in the junkyard(brunswick maine) 
Under the hood of a 94 jettaIII there was a 103k motor with a bad tranny. I left my broken scirocco, ran to the bank for $150 from my savings and bought the ABA obd1 no tranny or alt. the motor was 200$, wiring, fuse box, CPU was $40. The engine was at my house the next day. 
I removed the radiator, CIS/airbox, wires, hoses, downpipe and tore down the axles to drop the motor. I don't have a hoist.. So I used a motorcycle jack! The motor was out. Then removed the old wiring harness last week.. The ABA swap is still in progress.. 
-Nick Fortin


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

prom king said:


> Played around the my S2 Tail lights.
> 
> Just cleared it, and pretty happy with it.


Looks like you sanded them at some point too? Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Looks like you sanded them at some point too? Beautiful. :thumbup:


8v tails.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Added 1/8 qt of oil, then drove it 12 miles to work!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Added 1/8 qt of oil, then drove it 12 miles to work!


NICE!!!:thumbup: 

Are you going to cincy this year??


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

serviced my daily scirocco, replaced the filters and gave it some fresh oil 

Greetz B0B0


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> NICE!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Are you going to cincy this year??


X2!

opcorn:


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

drove it to work for the first time ever:laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Added 1/8 qt of oil, then drove it 12 miles to work!


The farthest it's moved this decade!


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Trying to get my front seats out for the new carpet I have on the way.

Does anyone know how to remove the front seats? I can't figure it out and have been poking around there for 20 mins. It looks like there are 3 mounting point, but I can't find any bolts or nuts.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Remove the plastic trim from the slides in the rear seat foot-well. (if its still there) Then remove the 'retaining' bolt from the front of the center rail. Pull the spring off the adjuster lever and pull the pin out.
Now slide the seat all the way back. It'll come out.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

Post what you did to your scirocco today!
I used it to hawl some tires to the gas station for air.



The floor mats keept moving around, and on the driver side they bunched up under the pedals. So inspired by my Passat, I got it a set of carpet clips.


















Jean-Claude
84 8v
13 Passat


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> Does anyone know how to remove the front seats?


 You can just pull up on the adjuster lever as usual to slide the seat back after removing that 6mm retaining screw. If the plastic trim is still in place it unhooks from the rail.


I did: removed the heater valve and blocked off the hoses to the heater, as needed every summer.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> The farthest it's moved this decade!


:laugh: Not really a true statement . . . But funny nonetheless, just enjoying life outside the forums.


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

Yesterday I did lots of little things, finally got some seat recline knobs (both missing!) replaced broken mirror clip, replaced missing door handle trim, discovered my windshield washer pump WAS working and proceeded to spray fluid all in the rain tray.


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

n057 said:


> Post what you did to your scirocco today!
> I used it to hawl some tires to the gas station for air.
> 
> 
> ...


Do these work? Do the screws just go thru the carpet?


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

der hauptmann said:


> Do these work? Do the screws just go thru the carpet?


 Yes they do. Works like a charm


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Put linkage back in & drove it for the 1st time since I pulled the engine to replace the trans. Shifts great, clutch feels good. I'm just not sure if the fan is working. Not running hot, but just never came on.


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Stared at it and thought, damn that's a sexy ass car


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Showed it off at my new job. She did well and probably got a VW fanatic to look into one. Anyone selling?


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

found a new radio thats basic enough that i think it looks perfect in the dash.

i also replaced the ORIGINAL vw speakers. now i can have good sounding music on my cruise


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

FINALLY got all my gears working on my project after fabricating my own shift linkage piece 

Greetz B0B0


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Installed some new black anti-theft wheels locks. Matches the black lug caps nicely.










Unlikely that the wheels would be stolen since it never spends the night outside, but I'll feel better!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

1FastB5 said:


> found a new radio thats basic enough that i think it looks perfect in the dash.
> 
> i also replaced the ORIGINAL vw speakers. now i can have good sounding music on my cruise


That's not bad looking. I need to replace my head unit and redo my speakers but wiring scares me. It's also difficult finding a head unit with an orange display since I want to try and match the stock dash colors.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Bought more parts as part of Cincy prep.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got Euros back on this import!


















Also drove to San Antonio and back (from Del Rio; 2 hours) and was not a problem within that trip at 105 degrees. Always am given a reason to keep her and be OCD on the parts she has. :laugh:


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

LED interior bulb conversion.

i only had about two working bulbs before i did this, it was terribly dark inside.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Are they just replacement LED bulbs or did you have to solder in some new connections? I'd like more info if you please. :wave:


----------



## Bulldog_razvan (Jun 19, 2009)

Had some bodywork done to my '80 Mk1 Rocco


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

On my wife's car, remember this?



Motor swap/5 speed swap is fully done, exhaust is done, stereo is done.

Needs some various nickknacks but now were getting ready for a new core suport and quarter panel.


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Are they just replacement LED bulbs or did you have to solder in some new connections? I'd like more info if you please. :wave:


No, just replacement bulbs.

pretty easy overall...hardest part was taking out the cluster (which isn't hard let's be honest)

I was hoping to also do the indicator bulbs for the turn signals and such but they don't put enough of a load to power them on which is unfortunate because they looked excellent.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Sanded, primed and started spraying the sunroof panel, changed oil, checked trans. oil, replaced radiator, installed new window scrapers, broke the dipstick funnel, put on new strut mount caps and hood prop rod clip. Ready for Cincy. :thumbup:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*On Friday, I spent over $400 on a new Husqvarna lawn mower. Old mower is dead and the shop it's at is taking too long to fix it, so I bought a new one w/3yr warranty.
*Yesterday morning, my girlfriend and I woke up to find out we had major issues with the house plumbing. $1500 (and all day) later, it was fixed. UGH!!!

*So TODAY, we decided no more working or dropping $$ on the house (for this weekend). We needed a break. So we took the Scirocco for a long drive, including up in the hills above Corralitos. Beautiful day for it!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Today I put a new fuel pump in, installed SS brake hoses on the rear, new rear half of the exhaust system, and reinstalled the rear beam.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

ANSAracingb said:


> *On Friday, I spent over $400 on a new Husqvarna lawn mower. Old mower is dead and the shop it's at is taking too long to fix it, so I bought a new one w/3yr warranty.
> *Yesterday morning, my girlfriend and I woke up to find out we had major issues with the house plumbing. $1500 (and all day) later, it was fixed. UGH!!!
> 
> *So TODAY, we decided no more working or dropping $$ on the house (for this weekend). We needed a break. So we took the Scirocco for a long drive, including up in the hills above Corralitos. Beautiful day for it!


That's the best type of day.....to bring a Rocco out on a day's cruz


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Spent the weekend in San Antonio for the fiancées birthday and came back to a car show in Del Rio. In America, we all imagine an open road to keep the throttle open.....but the drive from Del Rio to San Antonio is such a pain in the ass and boring. 148 miles of dirt and pavement.


----------



## delosiers6 (Mar 15, 2007)

*shoes*

I had new shoes put on.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Repaired a leak in the power steering pump (hopefully) yesterday. 

Next up: Remove the butchery that is my PCV system and install a catch can into it.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

I installed some Chinese door handles. I've been without a handle on the passenger side for like two years. :screwy:


----------



## madeyeman (Nov 29, 2004)

I changed my grumpy 020 Trans fluid. AUG 16v Trans

Pennzoil synchromesh oil - This is Good Stuff People ! http://www.pennzoil.com/other-car-p...luids-and-gear-oil/manual-transmission-fluid/

Just to let you know, In the last 10 years of ownership I have tried, 

Redline MTL90 - No bad when new but small 2nd gear grind cold weather 60 or below.

Royal Purple - Sucked, Gear grinder all the time. Never Again !! 

If you have problems with gear grinding, get yourself 2 Yellow Qt. Bottles of this stuff and change out your Tranny fluid. 

I am happy happy happy !


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Still waiting on my wheel lock key from McGard Ordered it May 10th, shipping from NY, I'm located in MD. It's now May 21st and nothing yet. Not willing to drive the car until I get the key


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rinsed off all that crumbling dry insulation


----------



## crazydoctordex (Jun 22, 2012)

i removed my gas tank and ordered all the fuel parts for back there. yay!


----------



## saavedro88 (Feb 15, 2008)

This morning I attempted to Re-install the OEM seats in my Rocco, since the Corbeu's it came with made my head rub the roof. This job is impossibly frustrating, it took me about an hour, and I still didn't finish. It started pouring down rain, and I got completely soaked. 

I'll try again tomorrow I guess.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Last night I installed a new turn signal switch, fixed the horn (bad wire tab), and installed a new shock absorber on the driver rear side. Tomorrow I'll get on the driver's side one.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

rewired and relocated my horn behind the grill. Also ditch the weird snorkel part of the airbox and used some Volvo turbo ducting to make a simple air intake.


----------



## saavedro88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Got the seats all figured out during my lunch break, but as I went to leave, I noticed I had a flat tire. 

So then I went to take the wheel off, and I found out the previous owner had installed security lugs... And didn't leave me the key... 

:banghead:


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm towing my 81 Roc to get painted after work. can't wait.


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

saavedro88 said:


> Got the seats all figured out during my lunch break, but as I went to leave, I noticed I had a flat tire.
> 
> So then I went to take the wheel off, and I found out the previous owner had installed security lugs... And didn't leave me the key...
> 
> :banghead:


Welcome to my world, only the previous owner left me the key, it broke halway through rotating my tires. Ordered one from McGard on May 10th still have not receive it. Their customer service department is the worst. Sitting at a friends shop right now having hime tear them off, all for the cost of a movie ticket to Fast 6. Hopefully you can get this taken care of for cheap. Last time I ever keep wheel locks on my car:thumbdown:


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

What did I do to my Scirocco today?

I missed it...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

scotttu said:


> What did I do to my Scirocco today?


nothing. _yet_....

but i did buy some 2oo bux worth of cooling system lovin' that i shall install this holiday weekend:

- new wasserpump + h'sng
- all major hoses (top rad/bottom rad/oil cooler hoses)
- heater valve/exp tank/exp tank cap
- 10x9o5 alt drive belt

time for a freshen-up as, these parts have all been on the engine since i built it some 140k miles ago. :thumbup:


gotta be sure there will be no unforseen cooling system related problems on this year's cincy outing. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wassup Carl? ^^ :wave:



scotttu said:


> What did I do to my Scirocco today?


Drove mine a bit. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Repaired another linkage failure. USRT needs to hurry up & send my parts, its been nearly 3 weeks since I ordered.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I replaced one of the rear brake drums. One of the lug bolt holes was stripped.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Flogged the living daylights out of it at the local AutoX. :laugh:


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Missed it dearly as I lumbered through some of the best twist/turns/moguls(?) in "Copper Country" in my Honda Element.
Although it was nice to be going slow enough to enjoy the scenic shores of Lake Superior and the waterfalls. Someday I'll be back w/ the Scirocco.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Changed the oil. 
Relocated the air horn slightly. 
Purchased some goodies from Parts4VWs.com.

Now off to a family BBQ!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Changed both front wheel bearings, changed the oil, cleaned up the spak plugs, and ordered another alternator.


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

Drove down to Long Island to pick up an intake boot from prom king, then proceeded to drive home and install said boot in my rocco!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup:










Tinted my tail lights and side markers. They look great, I should have taken more pictures.


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

12v VRT.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> Tinted my tail lights and side markers.


Do you mean UN-tinted them from the black striped 16V tails?
What did you use to clear up the fading?


I just did - swapped the cyl head oil sender, oil dripping from the hole a good sign anyways.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

MacGruber said:


> Do you mean UN-tinted them from the black striped 16V tails?
> What did you use to clear up the fading?
> 
> 
> I just did - swapped the cyl head oil sender, oil dripping from the hole a good sign anyways.


I sanded them flat, then tinted the clear coat.


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

picked up a nice, straight, rust free, driver side door, some early lower sill plates, a rain tray cover, metal badges, and some nice OEM chrome flag mirrors for my '77 project :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

For the last two years, I was always vaguely annoyed (and concerned) because my turn signals flashed very quickly, almost like a bulb was out. I was concerned mostly because I thought it was a little too brief to get full illumination, therefore not announcing my turns as vigorously as I would prefer.

I checked all bulbs, made sure there was no corrosion, verified good voltage, etc. Nothing.

The interesting part was that the 4-way flashers were fine. Nice, steady, slower.

Orders a couple of things from the Potters this week, including a turn signal relay.

Swapped it in, BINGO, we're all fine.

Oh, what a feeling! :thumbup:


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

Replaced trunk, glove compartment and dome lights with LED clusters.

Now I don't need to strike a match anymore to pick up needles from the carpet 

Jean-Claude
84 8v
13 2.5 Passat


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Installed EBay H4 housings/bulbs across the front. Waiting for darkness to test the wiring (high/low) and aim. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

The 'blue' bulbs gotta go.... And I think I might install a relay to handle all 4 'HI'-beams.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

n057 said:


> Replaced trunk, glove compartment and dome lights with LED clusters.
> 
> Now I don't need to strike a match anymore to pick up needles from the carpet
> 
> ...


Jeez, look who is out there...

Haven't seen you in a longgg time. :thumbup::wave:

You have to come to one of the local GTG one of these days. South shore Fridays, and Julep on Tuesdays. :thumbup:


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Jeez, look who is out there...
> 
> Haven't seen you in a longgg time. :thumbup::wave:
> 
> You have to come to one of the local GTG one of these days. South shore Fridays, and Julep on Tuesdays. :thumbup:


 Yeah, I should drop there more often. Where are the south shore GTG held?

Jean-Claude
84 8v
13 2.5 Passat


----------



## Culcuhain (Aug 27, 2011)

over the last two weeks I fixed a vacuum leak which is causing me to retune the idle air switch in the tb. (It no longer hunts at idle, but now stuck at 1500rpm... I figure 1/2 turn and I will be close). Installed the Passat Dome Light, replaced the rear hatch struts, vacuum leak fix made the weird dash noise go away. Ordering a new condenser, replaced the shifter pivot...

need to replace the cat hanger donut, rebuild the calipers, convert the ac to r134 when the new condenser arrives, find new wheels (my tear drops are bent, stupid previous owner), replace the sliders and clean the seat slide lock on the drivers side, replace the valve cover gasket, etc.... nothing a weekend can't fix.


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Bought my first one! :wave:


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

It has been developing a slow oil leak for a while, so I took it to have the engine gunked. Confirmed I need a new head gasket. Appointment made for Wednesday AM, will likely be gone for a week.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Spent all my birthday money getting new vacuum lines, cleaning supplies, spark plugs and bulbs all around. :laugh:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

n057 said:


> It has been developing a slow oil leak for a while, so I took it to have the engine gunked. Confirmed I need a new head gasket. Appointment made for Wednesday AM, will likely be gone for a week.


What did you get as a price for that??


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

placed back the middle muffler and went to the technical control where i finally passed so normally i get my plates tomorrow to do some happy driving 

Greetz B0B0


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> What did you get as a price for that??


 Between Can $600 and $1000, depending on what else they find need to be done. This is the first engine job in almost 30 years ... 

Jean-Claude
84 8v
13 2.5 Passat


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Spend a lot of money on it... without even looking at her. 
Does that count?


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Woke up to this...


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

prom king said:


> Spend a lot of money on it... without even looking at her.
> Does that count?


 About the head gasket job? (I assume, no quote in your post)
When I look at it, this what I see.
Nothing is too good for my Baby. After almost 20 years at my service, it deserves it 
But what counts is the puddle of oil that has been slowly dripping in my parking spot for the past 3 years. The fact that all of a sudden it lost 1 liter of oil, which indicates that oil is being spewing out of the engine at speed. To corroborate, the general area behind the engine, PS, is all caked with oil and dust. Plus the UV dye line that now shows very clearly.
I am not equipped to open up the engine. But what I see is consistent with the Bentley 

Jean-Claude
84 8v
13 2.5 Passat


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Fixed the play in the supposedly already shot RPM transmission mount (so low a price AutohausAZ is out) by replacing the missing starter bolt that also clamps the front torsion bumper bracket.

Insane pricing: that little rubber bumper stop is $33.89 at Advance, the transmission mount with 3 high strength steel studs in it is $5.89. Both are Anchor -made in India.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, as much as I've always loved how my audio system sounds, I've always hated how it left me with _zero_ space in the cargo bay.
A battery box, an Alpine Type S 10" sub / enclosure (which is a good 2 feet long), and an Alpine V12 amp (an MRV-F450) took up the entire floor.

So.... I semi-recently acquired a JL Audio HD900-5 amp. It's little. Really little. It fits on the crossover rack on my left (just a sheet of MDF, fills the wheelwell-tail panel space.) 
It went in today. I re-tuned the system. I regained cargo floor.  

That done, I found the visor clips that I bought, oh, last year. Installed those.


----------



## sciroccodriver (Jan 18, 2004)

This.... Cincy prep..


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mind you...its all STOCK

Before:










After: Still some thick dirt around the plastic pieces and fuel pipe but its mostly done


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Rerouted the PCV hoses, repaired the coolant temp wire that didn't send a signal to the cluster, and modified the "air-box" from a MK3 Neuspeed P-flow to fit. Unfortunately. The air box didn't stay put and the alternator pulley/belt made additional modifications while driving. 

Maybe that's not so unfortunate?


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Ripped off a rattling, rusted dust shield from the front wheel.


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Had it running, blew a fuse, and now it won't start lol. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Two days ago halfway through my morning commute, my fuel transfer pump died. The main pump started making noise which is how I knew something was up. 

After much bucking/stalling upon acceleration, I was able to nurse it up to 70mph and keep it there as long as I didn't put my foot in it. Got the rest of the way to work (all highway) and had to get a ride home that night. 

Today one of the techs at work installed the new transfer pump. I am lucky in that the main pump is now quiet and so far doing fine. Thank goodness because the main pump is not so cheap, and more difficult to replace. 

Tomorrow the plan is to drive it home after I get off work.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

1:30 AM and pretty hammered.....washed and waxed....lets see what the sunshine shows for that work :beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Why, I drove her back home from Cincy!  
And, then I unloaded her, de-bugged the windshield, and 'installed' the scirocco.org stickers that I got from Cathy. 

Planned for this week: 
Oil change 
Trans oil change 
Alignment 
Install Cincy XV duck.


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Finished putting the interior back together sfter replacing the carpet 

Repalced the + Battery cable the goes from the +battery terminal to the starter


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

Rebuilding my vintage Rajay Turbo. 
I had to CNC a specialty tool and hunt down parts, unfortunately I cannot attach files so no pics


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I sat in it finally!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

79MK1Scirocco said:


> unfortunately I cannot attach files so no pics


 None of us can. 
You need to upload photos to a hosting service (e.g. Photobucket), and paste here the image links from said hosting site.


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Sealed around my taillights so I don't come home to a fish tank in my trunk again. :beer:


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

about freaking time :laugh: still working on the front one. I bought them off of andy(polo8v) for "cheap" years ago and never put them on the car. I wanted black and these were green, and rusted out a bit the rear bumper looked mangled from some one bumping in to the left side. so i cut the rust out, used some hammers and blocks of wood to straighten one of them, painted them and in the process of finally mounting them. :laugh::beer:


----------



## mk2roc (Nov 29, 2012)

Preparing for paint and what is remaining of summer. Been a long time since I have driven this scirocco. I needs my fix. 

engine compartment paint ( spray can ) 










Corrado G60 brakes. 










Engine being assembled 

http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/mk2roc/Brampton-20111008-00071_zps7eb1ae3c.jpg 

Dropping the engine in. Blew up after 1 week. Damn stock exhaust valve dropped and blew a hole through piston 2 and thrashed the head. 



















AWP engine installed running aeb electronics 










Body work starts 











After a lot cutting out of wheel wells and rocker panels. ( As a side not I had someone patch the car a few years ago and all the did was put the new metal over the rust. My advise if you can weld do it yourself and if you can't learn  ) 
Fitted body kit after lower body work.


----------



## fnord2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

I tore out fence posts so I can get a pole barn built to put it in :banghead:


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally got back the the Scirocco.. retrograded to a mono-wiper, put on FredyBenders steering column bearing fix clamp, new fan speed switch relay (didn't work...so need to go after the blower motor next I guess).. 

Also put in a new coil and new coil wire..keeping fingers crossed the ignition cut out is cured (did the ign switch already). 

Inaugural drive went well...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

#1. Moved her around in the garage (she went to Cincy, so she is happy for now) 
#2. Drove her to the airport top down, then to the track, loaded the dead quad into her then home 
#3. Drove him to the city after loading the quad into him, picked up a second (non dead) quad, then to the track, then home 

Drove them all today I guess! THAT is how it is supposed to be eh? Oh, the quads are small enough to fit on the seat.....two year old sized ones.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I walked by Red, then I went and got drunk.


----------



## origsix (Jul 6, 2010)

I was able to purchase 2 White Wolfsburg Edition Fender Badges then apply them appropriately to my 85 wolfie. Ultra rare find,but with a price!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

smithma7 said:


> I walked by Red, then I went and got drunk.


 Funny, my Scirocco drive was today was for a beer run! Drive first, silly! 

@origsix: Nice score! but worthless without pictures


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Filled her up, drove her to work, and noticed what may be the beginning of clutch slippage on the way home.

):


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

n057 said:


> It has been developing a slow oil leak for a while, so I took it to have the engine gunked. Confirmed I need a new head gasket. Appointment made for Wednesday AM, will likely be gone for a week.


 Back from the shop. 
It was worse than I expected. In addition to replacing the head gasket, they had to rebuild the head. Parts alone were over CAN $500: gasket, planing the head, valve job, replace the timing belt and thermostat, a bunch of springs, a bunch of guides, fix up the distributor and water pump, a slew of nagging things that might as well get done while the engine was apart. And then there was labor ... 
But the engine is now purring as it has not for a long time. It should be good for another 30 years.  
Now to take the driver seat out and fix the leather. Myself.


----------



## Skankahaulic (May 24, 2004)

Well most of this stuff has sat in my closet the past 5 years... surprised how much a tour overseas and moving makes you lazy... 
Got a friend to do a custom sub box and audio install in the rocco. Can't wait to hear how it sounds when I pick it up tomorrow. 


















Also custom kick panels too!


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

Car has been squeaky/creaky for a week in the front. It was making me really nervous, so I got under it today to make sure everything was still attached. I couldn't find any problems, but then I remembered that poly bushings can get squeaky. I've had them on for almost 5 years, but I think they finally need to get removed for another coat of whatever it was they came with...some kind of silicone grease.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Put in my new injectors. Drove it for the first time in 2 months. Then later installed my duckbill finally.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> Woke up to this...













What is the name of these wheels? VAG Catalog has delisted the part number as no longer available? 
Someone had these for sale and no one could post the name.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Fixed my broke central lock at my daily and helped a girlfriend of mine to change her manual steering gear at her Scirocco CL and her eypansion tank for cooling water .

Checked my oil and water...then drove it home.


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Broke down 2 AGB trans, my original trans looked great other then the rivets that blew through the case. The other 1 (from Cuppie) that's trashed, but I just need the case. 1 of the sinc keys must have came out & ran through several gears!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Well, I'm glad that at least the case is salvageable, Eric. 

A thought, though - sure it was a sync key that got loose in there? Not, maybe, a tooth (or more) from the reverse cluster that I grenaded? :laugh: 


In my news...
So, when I was in Hawaii (October 2011 - almost 2 years ago), I got Wilda a little present. Just a little "Kona" decal. 
Guess when I got around to installing that? Friday.....


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Started out replacing rear rotors and pads.... which progressed to rotors pads AND CALIPERS... after bleeding with no success, im now replacing master cylinder. Taking a breather right now, its freaking 90 out today.

I'm just glad i had all these "just in case" parts lying around. Soooo many seized bolts etc etc...:banghead:


----------



## Culcuhain (Aug 27, 2011)

tweaked the tune a little.... idle started hanging at 1400 after being warmed up and no change... fixed that....


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Spent more money


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Picked up my ABA block for my ABA 16V hybrid build after blowing the old 9A :/


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

I waxed it up and cleaned the glass and treated all the plastic etc.

No start! So much for showing it off.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Took some stuff apart, put some together, the waxed some of it!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I stole its subwoofer


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Did my post disappear? I thought I posted these earlier. Must have been when vortex was being weird. 

Installed new injectors and got it running nicely again. Then went to my friends to install my duckbill. 



















Then we all went for a drive










Then I accidently bought some steelies after test fitting them for fun. 



















And then I drove it 350 miles back to LA.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Put in my new injectors. Drove it for the first time in 2 months. Then later installed my duckbill finally.


You mean this post? 
It's not nearly as detailed. So I don't mind the additional post/info.

Sounds like a fun filled trip!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bside1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

Like this look! 
Perfect fit IMO
:beer:

think i'm running the same tires... dunlop dz101??


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

H2oWerker said:


> You mean this post?
> It's not nearly as detailed. So I don't mind the additional post/info.
> 
> Sounds like a fun filled trip!
> ...


Doh! Didn't realize it was on the previous page. :facepalm: 

It was a fun trip, got to see my old friends for the first time in a while and got to bring my Scirocco back with some new mods. 



bside1978 said:


> Like this look!
> Perfect fit IMO
> :beer:
> 
> think i'm running the same tires... dunlop dz101??


Thanks! They're indeed DZ101's. 205/50's on a 15x8. Offset are unknown but we think it's somewhere around +10.


----------



## delosiers6 (Mar 15, 2007)

Picked up my door cards that my Mom fabbed up for me.....Can't wait to put them in tomorrow!!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are sweet!
Do you have matching seats yet?


----------



## delosiers6 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes I do, A buddy of mine sent the back seat covers over from the UK.....if you look hard enough they'll pop up on ebay.de or ebay.uk....I'm really stoked and won't sleep much tonight...LOL


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

If you'll remember, I got this antique tag from the Commonwealth of PA:










Well, I decided to get a replica plate from the late 1970s and put the same plate number on it:










I think it turned out nicely!


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

I attempted to replace the front strut inserts, but they're fighting me.... looks like the passenger side housing is internally threaded while the drivers side is external :screwy: 

Gotta have the thing driving by Saturday morning, 8 o'clock, to go get the a/c charged up...  My only hope is tomorrow at the local salvage yard, they have an '85, I really hope it still has struts on it... What's the chances it'll be the external thread i need for bilsteins?


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Started it, listened to it misfire, and drove the Gti to work lol.


----------



## delosiers6 (Mar 15, 2007)

Finished installing my door cards.


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oil change
Power steering flush
Coolant flush

Replaced the oil cooler and oil cooler seal

Now time to figure out my hard start issue, new starter and it's having starting issues


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Cold start injector?

Or does is crank too slowly?


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Got the a/c charged! Really nice to have cold air coming from the dash! :thumbup: Today I'm gonna run and get a strut housing hopefully and finish installing the Bilsteins with H&R springs.


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

It has brand new cold start injector. It will crank to a point where the battery dies, starter is brand new. I have no idea what it could be, it happened after I replaced the starter



H2oWerker said:


> Cold start injector?
> 
> Or does is crank too slowly?


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

hatchbackkid82 said:


> It has brand new cold start injector. It will crank to a point where the battery dies, starter is brand new. I have no idea what it could be, it happened after I replaced the starter


Idle stabilizer valve?
Fuel pump?
Spark?

Of the starter turns the engine over its doing its job. Something else went bad.

Also check any electrical connections you removed during the starter install. We all forget something, or forget to tighten something, from time to time.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Also.
I hope I don't need to say this. But I will anyway.

Do NOT crank the starter for more than 10-seconds. You will heat-stress it and shorten its life.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Showed it off


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

I walked by it this morning on my to work.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Shortened the engine wire harness.
Then









Now









Yeah there's still work to be done on that. But I had to go check out some Recaro seats. I'm picking them up tomorrow sans bases. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Had an exhaust leak fixed yesterday and drove it to work today.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Let some smoke outta the tires on my commute to work.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

I had the day off, so I put in 8 hours on the 88 today. Managed to get the timing belt, vbelt, and alternator belt done. Along with the TT Short Shifter, shift rebuild kit, and the new sunroof seal. :beer:


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Pulled trans, changed clutch, started putting freshly built trans back in.


----------



## fnord2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Found out the ET48 Borbet Ts that fit fine on the wife's 83 GTI get gouged by the caliper on my 85 Scirocco, so now I need wheels....blah.

Also did my first DIY alignment and everything went better than expected.


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

Assembled my sweet new Harbor Freight 12 ton press, and pressed out the old crappy control arm bushings. Then, installed new poly ones. WOOT!


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Let somebody else drive it... There wasn't any other choice, and it was sweet hearing the exhaust note as he pulled away.

Yes it came back it the same condition it left in, an NO it wasn't a test-drive. We just needed some parts and I couldn't leave.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Joe? Is that replica plate legal? Maybe I'll have some made for both of mine.


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Installed techtonics tuning short shifter, already had a Neuspeed short shifter in there. Really short throws with both of those in there. 

Anyone know where the 4 nylon bushings go? I've replaced ever other bushing under there just cant find where those 4 go.

Also after replacing all the other bushings, I still have a little bit of side to side play when it is in gear, would that be bc of those 4 nylon bushings or main shaft relay bushing, I'm assuming that wasn't replaced, seeing as how all the others were in bad shape


----------



## kayakman13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Took some pretty pictures then put it for sale. :/ 

http://imgur.com/a/a1d4P#8iTRb7h

Well not today... but recently.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

That looks really good. Black Mk1's seem to be really rare. Were they available from the factory like that?


----------



## kayakman13 (Aug 24, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> That looks really good. Black Mk1's seem to be really rare. Were they available from the factory like that?


I think so. My car seems to have been repainted, there's some signs of amateur work in the paint that I've been correcting since I've owned it. Though it could've been black from the factory, all the stickers and whatnot are still visible with black paint behind them.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

kayakman13 said:


> Took some pretty pictures then put it for sale. :/
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/a1d4P#8iTRb7h
> 
> Well not today... but recently.



Awesome car. Great pics too....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> That looks really good. Black Mk1's seem to be really rare. Were they available from the factory like that?


Black was available from the factory from '79-'81, but yes, they don't seem all that common, or maybe they rusted away...

His looks much nicer than the factory paint though. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I found its ring


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Threw in a short shifter..and then lost first gear lol. :banghead:


----------



## Mk2ryan (Jun 22, 2013)

lets see ordered some parts and hoping i feel ambitious to fix the seats so i can drive it


----------



## Joe 83mk2 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Purchase*

On this date 07/11/1983 purchased it from Bayshore VW Long Island NY. It is my daily driver and have driven it every day for 30 years.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Joe 83mk2 said:


> On this date 07/11/1983 purchased it from Bayshore VW Long Island NY. It is my daily driver and have driven it every day for 30 years.


Daily driving?
The same Scirocco?
For 30 years?

Whoa! :thumbup:, really.

Who among us can say the same?
Not me.


----------



## phoenixdown (Sep 14, 2011)

Ran solid fuel line from accumulator to filter. new fuel filter. oil change. swapped crap ACCEL coil for better OEM coil, relocated coil to left side fender wall, ran new wires for coil. Rerouted plugwires. No more bucking and stalling, no more stalling when hot. Attached chewed-up socket that fell into the timing hole and got wedged in the flywheels teeth to a chain on my bumper as a charm.

Going to sand the faces of the passenger side rims today, KYB struts, Vogtland lowering springs and front strutmounts in the mail to install in 7-10 business days. Going for a 1.2" drop all-around for snow and pothole clearance. Here's my girl as she sits today.











Winning~ :"3


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

paid the registrations on the Sciroccos today, they are both road legal for another year


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Joe 83mk2 said:


> On this date 07/11/1983 purchased it from Bayshore VW Long Island NY. It is my daily driver and have driven it every day for 30 years.


Pictures or it didn't happen :laugh:

But seriously would like to see some pictures


----------



## Joe 83mk2 (Feb 18, 2013)

*How"s this*










85roccoZ400 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen :laugh:
> 
> But seriously would like to see some pictures


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Picked up a spare head that I hope to build


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> have driven it every day for 30 years.


Not in New York state I hope - I seem to recall more than one BLIZZARD since '83.

Have you pulled the engine, removed the head ever?


----------



## Joe 83mk2 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Engine Original*



MacGruber said:


> Not in New York state I hope - I seem to recall more than one BLIZZARD since '83.
> 
> Have you pulled the engine, removed the head ever?


Engine has only had routine maintenance ie: timing belt ,VC gasket , plugs ,oil and filter Castrol
20/50 every 3000 -5000 miles also Techron in fuel every 6 months. Was in New York until 2001
moved to Texas. Seen plenty Blizzards and snow. Car was treated with Ultra Seal before leaving the Dealership.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Joe 83mk2 said:


> Engine has only had routine maintenance ie: timing belt ,VC gasket , plugs ,oil and filter Castrol
> 20/50 every 3000 -5000 miles also Techron in fuel every 6 months. Was in New York until 2001
> moved to Texas. Seen plenty Blizzards and snow. Car was treated with Ultra Seal before leaving the Dealership.


That is pretty damned cool. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BGTI1 (Sep 2, 2002)

Joe 83mk2 said:


>


Any pictures from when you bought it? That would be really cool.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

BGTI1 said:


> Any pictures from when you bought it? That would be really cool.


x2 I would be interested in seeing some myself.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*sigh* I longingly looked at pictures of my old green Mk1 that the Timob posted on FB, since Joe now owns it. I may or may not have shed a tear.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Just checked out more pictures of the 1983 at http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-celebrate-our-30th-anniversary-!!&p=81143309

My car wouldn't be that clean inside if it never left the garage!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Changed the oil, then drove it! Yeay, everything ran well in the heat


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Konomi said:


> *sigh* I longingly looked at pictures of my old green Mk1 that the Timob posted on FB, since Joe now owns it. I may or may not have shed a tear.


I sympathize with your pain. I drove mine today, and it was a lot of fun!

No worries my dear, all things for a reason. Klaus was not my first MkI, just my best MkI. Maybe another will pop into your life, and be "the one". I think Joe feels that Glenn is "the one" for him, so it's all good karma. If you are ready for another, I bet you just need to say the word and someone will play matchmaker.


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

Added a little boost.. this was a couple weeks ago, running 10 lbs strong and getting dynoed after her trip to waterfest

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

michaelnahodil said:


> Added a little boost.. this was a couple weeks ago, running 10 lbs strong and getting dynoed after her trip to waterfest
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Looks cool, any build thread/details?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I cleaned my engine bay up a bit. I'd still like to take it apart one day and clean it all up.


----------



## mk2roc (Nov 29, 2012)

Wife allowed me to spend the day working on the old girl. Finished the body work and laid down a coat of primer. Wife thinks I should paint it white I am thinking Helios blue. I have to admit I like the flat white of the primer on her. 

Before:











After *18hrs* of non stop work:


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

put back the fuel tank, and all the hardware, replace the rear beam bushing, and fire it up


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Made a custom exhaust for the G60 with the 02A transmission and the 02J shifter...
































































90% finished...


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

*i install my z400 spoiler!!*


























regards lalostonevw


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ziggi

Regards

Lalostone


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

lalostonevw said:


> regards lalostonevw


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

AWESOME 

looking forward to seeing this Scirocco at a future Bonelli 


- today I used my 78 to go get my driver's license renewed


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Finally got off my duff to go out and finish my friends MK2 rocco so I can get that project off of my plate and start working on MY mk1.. 

Mental note to self - dont try to adjust the shift linkage with the rear motor mount out of the car and then wonder why you cant get it to adjust out correctly. That's what I get for trying to wrap it up at 3AM when I should have been in bed sleeping.


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Cali 16v, I hope to attend this year, finally.

see you at Bonelli.

lalostonevw


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Changed the inter lights on my 78 "Leela" from H1 to Yellow fog lights from a 300 series Mercedes, reason the H1 on passenger side was broken by rock or something on the way home from Cincy in June 

Also changed the oil in this Scirocco, a Bosch filter and 5 quarts of Valvoline 20/50 VR1 Racing Oil


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

California 16v said:


> Changed the inter lights on my 78 "Leela" from H1 to Yellow fog lights from a 300 series Mercedes, reason the H1 on passenger side was broken by rock or something on the way home from Cincy in June
> 
> Also changed the oil in this Scirocco, a Bosch filter and 5 quarts of Valvoline 20/50 VR1 Racing Oil


Do the yellow's function as high beams still? Is it possible to make them run all the time? (but not be obnoxious high beam, just extra driving lights)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Do the yellow's function as high beams still? Is it possible to make them run all the time? (but not be obnoxious high beam, just extra driving lights)


These yellow lights are currently wired to only to turn on with the high beam lever/switch is engaged, but I have been told by others that these inter lights can setup to run when the outer lights are on the low setting.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

Replaced the rear beam bushings with poly.

Cleaned out and greased both window regulators. Feel almost new again!


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

How hard was it to replace the rear beam bushings?



TDIVentoDave said:


> Replaced the rear beam bushings with poly.
> 
> Cleaned out and greased both window regulators. Feel almost new again!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Gave her a good waxing.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

hatchbackkid82 said:


> How hard was it to replace the rear beam bushings?


Way easier than I thought it was gonna be. 
Just: 
-Support the rear beam with a jack
-Undo the bushing housings and slide them off
-I used a utility knife to slice one end of the old bushing off and hammered the rest out
-Cleaned out the race with some emery cloth, lubed it up and pressed the new poly bushings in with my thumbs.
-Reinstall bushing housings.

The only issue I had was when I went to bolt the rear beam up, the track was too narrow somehow. I just went to the hardware store and got some large/thick fender washers (about 1.5mm) that had the same OD as the bushing, and the proper ID for the bolt and spaced the bushings out to get everything to line up again.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

Just got it aligned!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

TDIVentoDave said:


> Way easier than I thought it was gonna be.
> Just:
> -Support the rear beam with a jack
> -Undo the bushing housings and slide them off
> ...


Let me know how the bushing feel. I picked up a set of rear poly bushings (along with a number of other ones) and I still have yet to install. After I purchased them I heard mixed reviews about poly on the rear beam of Mk1's. Some people were saying it's not optimal for the amount of flex the beam needs.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Went out last night and worked on the mk2 rocco. Got the rear motor mount bolted up and what do you know, the shifter aligned the first try. Doh! :banghead: Got everything else buttoned up, just have to refill the gearbox and put the battery back in the car and take it around the block for a test drive. Will be good to get that one wrapped up and gone so I can focus on getting the 76 up and running. At 12 MPG daily driving the Rover is killing me..


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Drove purple as a City Golf support vehicle, then to the airport (~ two hours total) then home to switch for Klaus and cross the border and back ( ~ three hours total). Not a hateful day!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> These yellow lights are currently wired to only to turn on with the high beam lever/switch is engaged, but I have been told by others that these inter lights can setup to run when the outer lights are on the low setting.


I have my inner yellow lights wired as fog lights. Separate OEM switch in the dash, relayed. I can run those at any time. The outer beams are Euro H4s, low beam and high beam.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Why relay the headlights: the power for the headlights is via the ignition switch, except for the hi-beam flash.

I relayed just the outer hi-beams - as an independent stalk switch, so I usually use both low-beams and outer hi-beams after dusk.

4 high beams rarely need to use.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Let me know how the bushing feel. I picked up a set of rear poly bushings (along with a number of other ones) and I still have yet to install. After I purchased them I heard mixed reviews about poly on the rear beam of Mk1's. Some people were saying it's not optimal for the amount of flex the beam needs.


Hmmm... Felt just fine for me. I took the car out on a spirited drive on some curvy back roads after the alignment yesterday and I have no complaints.

I would understand not using poly for an arm that is designed to articulate slightly side-to-side under load rather than just radially like the solid rear beam on these old Volkswagens. I just replaced the RTABs with higher durometer rubber bushings on both my M3 and Integra that have multi-link rear suspensions. Those I would never use poly bushings because of their articulation.


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

Removed all of the digi wiring, injectors and things related and sold them. Put the CIS Injector seats in and stuffed some rags in since she's sitting out side. Going to dig up all the CIS-E parts of this car that are scattered around the garage and clean things up. Time to put her all back together, enjoy her for a bit and then she's prollie going to go up for sale next year or late this year.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Did the Meguir's three-step clean/polish/wax. This is the first time the car has been waxed in at least 5 years (more realistically probably 7 years):


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Installed new autotech sway bars and new ball joints while i was at it, car handles sooooo much better, really didnt think it would improve that much but holy fcuk is it better


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Adjusted the shift linkage finally. I installed a TT short shifter and completely lost 1st and 2nd gear. Oh, and then took it for a driver and lost reverse. It was a mess haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbrinley (Jun 22, 2010)

I replaced the valve stem seals, no more smoky smoky...and in the process dropped a retainer keeper down a oil galley which forced me to pull the oil pan and finally replace the pan with my homemade slam pan!


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Went to change the oil pan, got to the last bolt in the corner next to the bell housing, watched as it stripped on the first turn, sat in my garage, and cried bit. 

The maintenance has been nothing but frustrating on this car.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Rresetrrewind said:


> Went to change the oil pan, got to the last bolt in the corner next to the bell housing, watched as it stripped on the first turn, sat in my garage, and cried bit.
> 
> The maintenance has been nothing but frustrating on this car.


Don't feel too bad, I have seen this happen to other before. Either try and recharge the threads or use. A helicoil, or slightly larger screw and recap, sucks but could be worse!

Good luck!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Dropped the motor and trans in last night. Going to go out there in a little bit and bolt up the front and rear motor mounts and remove what's left of the 4 speed linkage and put the 5 speed linkage in. After that it's just going down the laundry list of crap to be done.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Replaced fuel filter, dash lights, and heater valve....


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Searched the Canadian classifieds for a potential s1 project, came up empty....
Lucky my s2 is not done yet anyways


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Searched the Canadian classifieds for a potential s1 project, came up empty....
> Lucky my s2 is not done yet anyways


Jeff, you should know, I'm the Mk1 whore by now


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nah.... I would have said the mk1 pimp!


Let me know if you ever come across a good project car, nothing too wrecked but nothing too $$, we can talk for more details.

Thanks


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)

Installed all new bearings, rotors, and MkIII carriers on the rear of my 78. I have MkIV calipers, lines, Scirocco 16V e-brake cables ready to install when time allows. Still need to get Scirocco 16V master cylinder and portion valves, though I am pondering updating the front brakes to 16V as well.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

I drove it and finally figured out why my Megasquirt tune lugs at 10% throttle.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

/\ do tell!


----------



## kayakman13 (Aug 24, 2009)

I sold it. On to the next adventure! Wishing happy times to the next owner!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

put a couple stitches into the yellow car's chin spoiler:










(bonus points for cincy-acquired color-coordinated zipties....you know who you are  )


it's a mkIII golf/jetta unit, inverted and trimmed to fit at the middle.

it _invariably_ gets scraped, most often from driveway/street entrances....no matter how careful i may be. 

sometimes it's my very own driveway that gives a s-c-r-a-p-e when backing out in the a.m. :screwy:

about every couple months i have to replace the stitches to tie in the crubbed loose ends. :laugh:


----------



## bside1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

Did this to my spare grill...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks cool


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

I drove my baby to work today.

[URL=http://s78.photobucket.com/use...cco 16V/WP_20130713_032_zps5e40978d.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bigtavo said:


> I drove my baby to work today.


:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Went to muffler shop, Tried to add a catalytic converter to it, FAIL, drove back home... Back to the drawing board


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Swapped out some vc studs for the non-shoulder kind and put the g60 single piece gasket in...

edit: and no pesky/ seized frozen ones!


----------



## zaccutt (Jul 31, 2013)

MK3 Leather Swap


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

bigtavo said:


> I drove my baby to work today.



+1


nice.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

zaccutt said:


> MK3 Leather Swap


Looks very nice, did you swap the whole seat or only covers? What about the rear seat?


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Those seats are sexy


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

ginster86roc said:


> +1
> 
> 
> nice.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> x2


Doesn't your car need to run every day to be driven every day? 

(Not that I have any room to talk here…)


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Doesn't your car need to run every day to be driven every day?
> 
> (Not that I have any room to talk here…)


My car runs everyday. However quality of running is a different story.


----------



## zaccutt (Jul 31, 2013)

I realllly like that yellow Scirocco.......

The seats are mk3 leather swapped onto early 90 mk2 frames. They sit high but are bearable when the height adjust is as low as possible. And bonus, the 90+ frames allow the seat backs to fold all the way to the dash so they are much more functional. I would suggest it to anyone.

Oh and the rear seat is a joke right now. Still haven't mounted it... Gotta find time to fab up new mounts.

Annnnnd I drove it to work today 


Zac


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

on Thursday changed the shift knob in my 78,

from this :










to this :










that bought from another member of the Vortex in Canada :snowcool:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Drove it for the first time in about one and a half months. Never again will I intentionally let it sit so long! (In my defense, I was out of the state for part of that time--2 whole weeks straight)

Started right up, no need to jump it! 

As you can tell it was super filthy:




So I cleaned her up:



And Rachel and I thought, what better way to use it than to head to the coast? So we drove to Monterey and spent some time there eating lunch and cruising around. We headed onto the famous 17-mile Drive down by Pebble Beach:





We headed back home and encountered a bad solo accident on Highway 152, between Watsonville and Gilroy. Someone in a red Ford Explorer went head-on into a massive tree. The road was practically shut down. 



We wish the driver and any occupants the best...but the emergency crews were definitely not rushing around. Hopefully that means they were in another ambulance headed down hill before we got to the scene, I don't know. Very sobering reminder that this road, although fun to drive fast on, is extremely dangerous as there are many accidents each year.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

Sold it


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

cool we're twins 
(i feel a trend starting)


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)

Got it insured, tagged, and titled. Bought the car yesterday. Good 20 footer, needs plenty of attention. So it begins, AGAIN!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Drove it!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Got my butt kicked by the sunroof, again. I picked up a crank handle assembly for it in my quest for simplicity (PO did a power conversion from an Audi) but the toothed wheel inside was broken in half. Tried to JB weld but it didn't work  I might just keep the power motor after all. 

Not having fun with the car right now. Been sick of spending so much money so I have been shying away from the engine for a bit. Of course though, the car knows what is up and makes sure any job is impossible.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Put a seat for the younger. 
It'sgetting tight back there. 
Three cars, three pair of seats. 
:thumbup: for the local thrift store...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Thought about it!!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Picked up a set of good Euro bumpers from a local Vortexer and installed them! 

 
 

Now I just need to somehow make a front license plate bracket so I don't get pulled over by Johnny Law. I don't want to drill holes in the front bumper so I'll attach it lower on the car.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

ANSAracingb said:


> Now I just need to somehow make a front license plate bracket so I don't get pulled over by Johnny Law. I don't want to drill holes in the front bumper so I'll attach it lower on the car.


 There are holes in the bottom of the bumper for foglight mounts. You can fab something up to use them, or get a hold of one of the upper foglight mounts and fab something up from there.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> There are holes in the bottom of the bumper for foglight mounts. You can fab something up to use them, or get a hold of one of the upper foglight mounts and fab something up from there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ANSAracingb said:


> Picked up a set of good Euro bumpers from a local Vortexer and installed them!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to somehow make a front license plate bracket so I don't get pulled over by Johnny Law. I don't want to drill holes in the front bumper so I'll attach it lower on the car.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: looking good with the Euro bumpers  

some people use Zip ties to mount their front license plate ... I'm glad that Florida does not have a front license plate  



As far as my Sciroccos go : 

A) took the Duck off the rear bumper of my 78 last Thursday ... going to do some paint work on the back of this 53A soon  

B) washed the 88 Scirocco 16v on Thursday also, to get it ready for a trip up north next week to Cinci East


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

MacGruber said:


> What is the name of these wheels? VAG Catalog has delisted the part number as no longer available?
> Someone had these for sale and no one could post the name.


 Most people classify them as bottlecaps. I don't know the specific name. Dr. Dubs may have a more specific title on them


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Yesterday: 

Noticed I broke a mounting tab off my intercooler. 
Tighten up negative battery cable. 


Today: 
Drove it :heart:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Got some photos taken of it!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

^ Very nice, I like the discount tire inventory in the background :thumbup:


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, nice shot. Such a clean car.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Replaced speedo cable, and it the process snapped the "nipple" off my coolant tank. 
So later today, i will be putting in a new coolant tank, and a coolant flush... 

:banghead:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Started removing the old wax-oil and the pristine paint is amazing!!! 



















In non-VW related news...the thermostat need replacement on the fiancees Buick


----------



## LongIslandVW (Aug 8, 2013)

Cleaned her seats. 

And trying to take off this stupid hitch thats rusted on. :banghead:


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

turned down a '76 for $600
i just don't have the space 










also, just a heads up, I'll be selling parts at the Great Canadian VW show next weekend, in Vancouver. all S1, some early, some late
check out the thread I made on my local forum
http://dubberz.com/forum/index.php/topic,72220.0.html


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Pulled the clutch... (What a pain in the ***) 

Then I ordered a solid poly front mount, OEM rear mount, and OEM left and right mounts w/ poly inserts.


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Sold My Friends 16v.. (The car that started it all for me)*

Sold my best friends 1988 16v. This was my 1st love 16 years ago and a big part of my life (As silly as that sounds). I remember obsessing over this local Scirocco back in the day. Sad to see her go but I only have so much garage space and my friend needed the money. Anyways, below are some pics from over the past year.. Dan Kraus


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Exhaust is 90% in, tip is needed to finish the job. That will be here tomorrow. I could not wait until then to drive it..... so, I used some extra pipe to vent the fumes in the right direction.

now to the to do:

Change Oil, do tune up, remove light grill covers. 
Get inspected!
Take necessary paperwork and register car in DE:thumbup:.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Just like many days this season . . . I drove it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

And again today!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

bought parts for both my Sciroccos yesterday :

A) an alternator for my 88 in Maryland

B) a bumper for my 78 in Pennsylvania

:wave:


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)

Got a reproduction NC inspection sticker from inspectionsticker.net


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

swapped out old beat passenger side control arm for a fresh new one with new poly bushings and new ball joint. Have to fill and drill oddball swaybar bracket since the holes for the old control arm dont match the ones in the new control arm. Slow and steady, trying to tick off the list of crap that needs to be done to the mk1 to get it road worthy again.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

talked about it with the guy who delivered our new flooring. Got a close look at it and was sad. Red needs a cleaning! (among other things)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Finally really drove it last night. The exhaust is in. I tucked it really well. so well in fact that the rear muffler hanger is too close...

It clanks at idle. annoying enough to have me re-position the rear hanger clamp tonight....

But it runs....little 1.7 goes as far and as best as it can 

I should ask Sciroccojoe to see me at the track to compare low engine HP:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Finally really drove it last night. The exhaust is in. I tucked it really well. so well in fact that the rear muffler hanger is too close...
> 
> It clanks at idle. annoying enough to have me re-position the rear hanger clamp tonight....
> 
> ...


Set up a dyno day....with both of you rumbling about future upgrades, it's always good to have a baseline. Klausie made 66.6hp, but Julie holds the bottom rung at 52hp IIRC.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Set up a dyno day....with both of you rumbling about future upgrades, it's always good to have a baseline. Klausie made 66.6hp, but Julie holds the bottom rung at 52hp IIRC.



Come to think of it I have a baseline from that dyno day in ohio, you where there and daun too... I think I made less than the 70 ponies


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepping her for a car show here in Del Rio. Hoping to tag a prize! :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

_"What did you do to your Scirocco today?" _

Not much, walked by and waved enroute to some side work (drove my Toy Twuck).

Wrenched on a Kia Jeep, rep'd steering damper and locating link. Bang-bang swear bang penetrating oil bang-bang swear-swear, go get lunch and buy pickle fork, come back bang-bang "pop!", thus another victory for the oppose-ably thumbed. Yay! 

Then wrenched on a Kia VW Jetta, rep'd O-ring twixt oil filter pedestal and oil cooler (much swearing at f*cking offspring of Nazis that threw so much crap into what used to be nice open space, PITA to get enough 'flex' to push cooler below hollow stud so could install new one.).

Old O-ring not leaking, but seeping; not crunchy but came apart too easily. So for sure due for replacement. Hmm... replaced oil pressure switch above pedestal a few days ago, but still the "Dummkopf!" dinger has been intermittently going off. Today removed switch, filled orifice with oil then capped with white grease, then into engine finger tight. Start engine, back off sensor until slight 'bleed' of oil... tighten down. But still have "Dummkopf" dinger going off, albeit less often. Any thoughts? :screwy: So, not a "victory" yet.

Tom'ro will wrench on a Kia Toy Avalon, 4x struts to rep, general check over.

Then wrench on own Kia Toy Twuck, starter.

Then, *(finally)* wrench on *non*-Kia '78 Scirocco, general electrical grounds cleanup (Free the Electrons!) and diagnose/ fix: right turn signal does the normal blink... blink... blink... blink... blink... blink... blink, but the left is blinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblink.

I am actually enjoying doing some broad spectrum wrench work.

:beer:


----------



## mk2roc (Nov 29, 2012)

Finally got around to painting my car in a dusty grease laden mechanic shop with air compressor without a water filter. :laugh:

BTW first time painting a complete car


----------



## woodironman (Aug 3, 2013)

after some trailer issues I got my 81 scirocco home,started to remove the interior for floor inspection so far I am happy with what I see little rot.also going to drop the fuel tank clean it out b4 I try to start it the fuel injection on this thing looks intimidating hope it works. any advice before I start it it not run in a year.


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)

Drove around 4 hours to just below Knoxville TN to pick up some parts from a guy parting an 86 16V. It has bad damage in the back but still has plenty of good useable parts. Here is his ad for anyone else looking for S2 parts.

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pts/3996935540.html


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

repositioned hangers on the exhaust...something still seems to be vibrating in the tunnel
But not really apparent in the outside of the car. The exhaust note from the new Monza style resonator tips is cool

New plugs are in, NGK plugs I forget the number, but they are triple electrode type. Two 1st for the car right there.
New air filter in....I font remember being such an annoying job to do....Maybe it is my big ass battery?

Valve cover gasket and Oil change is next, wanted to put diesel oil in it for the zinc, but I'm not sure I should as the car has to go to the sniffer. It is a 2 speed (RPM) test.

Anyone know about diesel oil making emissions a fail???

thanks,
El t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> repositioned hangers on the exhaust...something still seems to be vibrating in the tunnel
> But not really apparent in the outside of the car. The exhaust note from the new Monza style resonator tips is cool
> 
> New plugs are in, NGK plugs I forget the number, but they are triple electrode type. Two 1st for the car right there.
> ...


OLD oilis more of a concern, since it may have gas residue in it and if you think about it, it does smell like gas. (I notice it since I have done so many diesel oil changes, and there is a distinct difference in the "flavour"). Make sure the engine is well warmed up when they test it, and cross your fingers. A good cat should help burn out any stray badness....so if the cat I good, your car will probably be fine. My Cabby always passed, but she will never do one again as a gasser, hopefully. I've been told that ethanol in the fuel will help it pass too, but you 'murricans are hard pressed to find gas without it anyhow. My 16Vs are all exempt now too, thank goodness. GL ElT/ Rodolpho.


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Changed the transmission fluid. Geez that crap stinks


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

I stared at it for about 20 minutes, then went back inside.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Bought spare doors!


----------



## mk2roc (Nov 29, 2012)

Did this


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Drove, did an oil change, drove more.

All else I did today is irrelevant.

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

^ This. The rest of the day was fine too, but the drive is always the fun part. :thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Ran over some debris last night and it tore off the driver side of my duckbill. Gotta get a new piece or just get a new one. :C


----------



## JmolMkv08 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ordered rear brake calipers, then Swapped out my broken shifter for one i got out of a junkyard mk1 cabby for 3 bucks. Hello actually finding gears.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Cleaned it. 

Tomorrow I'm driving it a round trip of almost 300 miles to go to Bug-O-Rama in Sacramento. I think I'm going to enter it in the watercooled car show then watch the aircooled drag racing action :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> OLD oilis more of a concern, since it may have gas residue in it and if you think about it, it does smell like gas. (I notice it since I have done so many diesel oil changes, and there is a distinct difference in the "flavour"). Make sure the engine is well warmed up when they test it, and cross your fingers. A good cat should help burn out any stray badness....so if the cat I good, your car will probably be fine. My Cabby always passed, but she will never do one again as a gasser, hopefully. I've been told that ethanol in the fuel will help it pass too, but you 'murricans are hard pressed to find gas without it anyhow. My 16Vs are all exempt now too, thank goodness. GL ElT/ Rodolpho.


Thanks for that Cathy. Yesterday he got his ass padded. Today I'm buying a gift. Tomorrow an oil change and I think I'll go with the diesel stuff :laugh:
El t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Ran over some debris last night and it tore off the driver side of my duckbill. Gotta get a new piece or just get a new one. :C


Mine's been getting hammered this year too. Two bird strikes, one knocked a chunk out, but it was a chunk that we repaired before and I have the piece at least. I wonder if the boy could do them in CF (if and when he ever gets around to doing my grille spoilers..) I may end up being fabrication chick on these at the rate he is (not) going. GL replacing yours, not an easy item to find.

And what did I do to my Scirocco? I will be moving him back into his own spot, (he and Cabby switched while she was in sick bay). Then switching his battery to "off", and then I will lock him so hyper hubby doesn't get any ideas when I am away. Pretty sad that I do not trust him not to break my stuff, but sadly, that is not the case. He will break his, then move on to mine. :thumbdown:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Replaced the chrome radiator grille emblem with a black one sourced from the swap meet at Bug-o-Rama Sacramento yesterday. The car looks much nicer with the all black grille now!


----------



## woodironman (Aug 3, 2013)

*floor*

i cut out the soft parts of the drivers side floor, have patch panels made just have to start burning them in. also started soaking various nuts and bolts with penitrating oil to remove the gas tank at some point and check it out and run new lines.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Waiting to title car. It passed safety and smog with flying colors!!!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Yeah like I was saying before, look at the HC and CO numbers!!:thumbup::beer:
I have to run it faster to be more efficient!!:laugh:


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Tried replacing the injector seals, JFC!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

just got done lifting the car by the rear beam...


re-'clearanced' my exhaust by readjusting/tightening my exhaust system clamps.


was getting a very satisfying *burble* from my car upon heavy decel from WOT. :screwy: :


*braaa-prblpr*POP* brblbrbbbrl*BLUPBPBP*POP** as the revs would descend: 5k...4k...3k...


cool for a while, amirite? :thumbup: sure. (


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

*There goes the bearings*

Son of a b*tch!! :banghead:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Started making up the new radiator brackets today. Having the radiator upside down makes it interesting but I have some decent ideas to make it work out well, at least better then last time.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Son of a b*tch!! :banghead:



dubyah-tee-eff? 

looks like bearing inner race is fixed to front hub....drive it off w/an air chisel/hammer.

polish the hub nose with emery cloth and re-fit your new f/w/brng. :thumbup:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

ginster86roc said:


> dubyah-tee-eff?
> 
> looks like bearing inner race is fixed to front hub....drive it off w/an air chisel/hammer.
> 
> polish the hub nose with emery cloth and re-fit your new f/w/brng. :thumbup:


I think I see what youre talking about....my fiancée took these pics at the garage while I was at work so Im unsure just by photos. Apparently I need a new hub as well because its not going to hold the new bearing in well. I have the new one in but shes going back in a week for the rest of it. :facepalm:


----------



## stevedore (Jul 7, 2013)

hope I can find help in here.
In my scirocco MKIII, there is no heat seating. Winter is coming, where can I find OEM heating system? Maybe somebody have part number


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevedore said:


> hope I can find help in here.
> In my scirocco MKIII, there is no heat seating. Winter is coming, where can I find OEM heating system? Maybe somebody have part number


MK3? Go back to the "New Scirocco" forum in the car forum listings


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

ginster86roc said:


> will test drive on the way to work in the a.m. and report back.


update:

re-fastening the exhaust clamps did not solve the problem, as i had hoped.


damn.


so what else could cause the back-firing and occasional stalling at a traffic light?

intake vacuum leak? :thumbup:

when i'd replaced my o2 sensor almost 2 weeks ago i had removed my intake boot and connecting tube @ the airflow meter... to allow access to the sensor wiring connector.


when i reinstalled that boot i had neglected:

1) to get it fully 'seated' in its' home position. add to that the fact that i then:

2) improperly secured the band clamp @ the airflow meter, such that it was not level...allowing a gap 'round the backside.


loose intake boot + improper clampage = unwanted/unmetered intake air = idling problems/stalling problems/backfire problems.....all of which i had.


when i saw the band clamp all cattywumpus i went *d'oh!* to myself .....and when i loosened that clamp to refit it i then saw the boot unseated: double *d'oh!* :banghead:. 


joyful and relieved, i believed i had found my problem. :thumbup:


tightened it all up and test drove to go pick up some takeout pizza with gavin....


back to normal. :thumbup:


----------



## JmolMkv08 (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha i definitely did the same thing with the intake. I thought it was a serious issue until i figured it out. Whoops


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I made a front license bracket for it. I was going to fill up the fuel tank too but the Jetta's was also low and I'm taking that to work tomorrow, so I filled that tank up instead


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

deleted some a/c stuff
before

after

leaf screen

without


----------



## mk2roc (Nov 29, 2012)

Replaced shocks all around with Bilstiens. What a PITA. Siezed bolts on the front.


----------



## mnem (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey, why do my brakes suck? What's with the sudden massive brake pedal travel? What's that grinding noise? ... Oh, look, my shoes are just kind of flopping around inside the drums. Nice! :laugh:


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

After I bought mine, ran great, sole problem with the state inspection on a 12 year old car - low brake pedal. After I bled it 10 times, a pro adjusted the damn rear brakes and it passed.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

*85 legend turbo.*

I put a sticking sun roof in it,and deleted power windows.


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

Filled up some of the cells in the ole battery with distilled water... in hopes to fix an issue of some slow starting. Otherwise, time for a new battery.

I strip away the old debris 
That hides a shining car. 
A brilliant red Barchetta 
From a better, vanished time. 
I fire up the willing engine, 
Responding with a roar. 
Tires spitting gravel, 
I commit my weekly crime...

Behind You, Hands Are Tied
Your Being, Ostracized
Your Hell Is Multiplied
Upending
The Fallout Has Begun
Oppressive Damage Done
Your Many Turned to None
To Nothing
You're Reaching Your Nadir
Your Will Has Disappeared
The Lie Is Crystal Clear
Defending
Channels Red
One Word Said
Blacklisted
With Vertigo Make You Dead


----------



## JmolMkv08 (Jul 10, 2012)

Metallicarocco? We're friends


----------



## chipperdavis2305 (Mar 5, 2010)

well it wasnt to " A " Scirocco....but in the name of a Scirocco. I sold a sweet 94 f150....to get cash together for another Berry Berry special Scirocco......giggity:laugh:


----------



## JmolMkv08 (Jul 10, 2012)

Removed all of the brake lines and master cylinder. Currently soaking the prop valves in evaporust (which works surprisingly well) and contemplating just getting the wilwood adjustable valves. Its gonna be a busy weekend nonetheless. Maybe i'll be driving her by next week?


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

New valve cover gasket + oil change.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Posted it for sale.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Shaved my head in the side glass immage.


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)

Swapped out the power window regulators for manual ones. Nice to be able to roll the window up and down at will!


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

Replaced all interior and exterior tungsten bulbs with LEDs. Except the headlights. 

Jean-Claude
84 8v
13 Passat 2.5


----------



## woodironman (Aug 3, 2013)

I finished up some welding on the drivers floor now its done..then I decided to remove the front fender and I must say the germans certainly love the undercoating/seamsealer what a job to just get it off


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

Went to tighten CV bolts. Set torque wrench to 33 foot lbs, start to tighten bolts and snap one. Then my brother comes to help with the rest and he snaps one. I have a feeling my torque wrench is not working properly. I have to try and reverse out 2 bolts now :banghead:.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Welded a new flex pipe in(old one was TOAST) and finally got rid of my bouncy idle...!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Optimus234 said:


> Went to tighten CV bolts. Set torque wrench to 33 foot lbs, start to tighten bolts and snap one. Then my brother comes to help with the rest and he snaps one. I have a feeling my torque wrench is not working properly. I have to try and reverse out 2 bolts now :banghead:.


 That sucks. But, shouldn't be bad to deal with. They aren't siezed - just broken. 
Pop the axle back out, and the bolts should just turn out by hand.  

And, definitely get that torque wrench calibrated.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

ginster86roc said:


> update:
> 
> re-fastening the exhaust clamps did not solve the problem, as i had hoped.
> 
> ...


Hey, that reminds me, and this might be a dumb question....But the hose clamp on the throttle body side of the boot, where can you get a new one of those? I assume its not just a bent round one, right? Mines pretty buggered up..


----------



## hitman88 (Mar 20, 2002)

let's see.... i broke off the lower shocks bolts, swore at it, snapped off s couple exhaust clamps, swore at it some more, torched the rear beam bolts and soaked them with penetrating oil, then sat down and considered how fun it would be to take the sawzall to her..... :facepalm: gotta love rusty bolts!


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Used her for a coaster for my beer...


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

I put a few parts from different cars together and it made this:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

H2oWerker said:


> Used her for a coaster for my beer...
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Have done that many times as well.....
Started to fabricate a mount for a race bucket


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Drove her, washed her, and photographed her sexy ass.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

H2oWerker said:


> Drove her, washed her, and photographed her sexy ass.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


 Pics or it did not happen


----------



## bignate948 (Jan 16, 2006)

cleaned her up and started to pull the turbo set up off:thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Cleaned a little more.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

n057 said:


> Pics or it did not happen


They're in the FS post...


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Culcuhain (Aug 27, 2011)

replace valve cover... Previous owner obviously thought that orange silicon and a gasket would make everything seal better.... It took longer to clean the orange goop off the head AND the upper intake (I have pics if no one believes me...)..... Plugs are foulded. Change the airfilter and tune went to ****e fouling the plugs... Next up installing the AF gauge and properly tuning her... then finding 2 center caps or 4 steel wheels... then fixing the sun roof... Great day!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Drove him!! it is doubling as the kids taxi until the Vanagon gets well


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I left her in her deep sleep in the driveway and let the Maniata do the parts running. Found myself an extra idle adj screw ( just in case mine ever goes missing) a WOT enrich switch cuz I don't believe mine works at all. And a manual steering knuckle.... On another note, how is it that the manual knuckle differs from the power? Anyone have a side by side pic of the two? I was curious as to how different they are purely for my own personal memory bank upstairs. I am aware they aren't interchangeable teehee


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Triple digits. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

prom king said:


> Cleaned a little more.



I have to say that is one good looking canvas you have painted there! :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The weather has finally cleared up and there's no rain in the schedule, so I drove mine into work today and will drive it in the rest of the week. 

I gotta get some drives in now, the weather will turn soon enough.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Put in a Scirocco MKII Roll Bar in my new MKI...it fits...yay! :laugh:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

looking good: P


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

All Eyez on me said:


> Put in a Scirocco MKII Roll Bar in my new MKI...it fits...yay! :laugh:



That body kit is rediculous haha.....


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I like it!  285/40R15 and 345/35R15 tires need space! 

Original 80´s style. 90% of the sciroccos are not origial. In the 80´s there were 99% MKI with spoilers, widebodys etc.

I own five MKII´s and two MKI´s...my other MKI GTI has no spoilers.

I like both.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool!,


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Nothing but driving it. Soon, she will slumber for the winter....  

Good driving weather tonight, though. 9pm, sun's long down. 62*F, 56% humidity. 
Lots of nice, cool, dense air for a PL to ingest. Makes for a very, very happy little engine. Near-explosive power delivery when it comes up on the cams.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*#1 helps #4*

Landshark (Scirocco #1) carried home the engine and transmission for Scirocco #4 (Lichen)

Brotherly love!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Pumped out the rusty tank from the MKI and assembled NEW! tailgate lifters.

And ordered some more parts...:laugh:

And on my daily MKII I switched the dynamic oilcontrol plate because of the flashing oilcontrol light...but this was not the defect. :banghead:

New (quality) oilfilter - check
New Oil pressure switches - check
Oil filling level - check
Correct Oil pressure - check
Shell Helix 10W-40 Oil - check

What the heck is wrong? :banghead:

Engine runs good with no noises...


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Back on the road 4 the 1st time in a month. Drove it hard as s***, now I can't stop grinning. I love my f****** Scirocco!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Took mine for a drive through the Cleveland Metroparks on my lunch hour:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Marlene is out for a real drive today. Right now, this very minute.

E was feeling guilty because he has been neglecting her (she has been the epitome of patience-like a regal queen, I tell ya, such a class act). He was gonna take her around the subdivision and discovered, to his horror, that she was almost out of gas.
So, she is on the road, without her retinue, mind you (usually when she steps out of the castle it is with a bodyguard in front, behind her, and flanking her sides-quite the coordinative process), getting ready to get gassed up.
AND, there are clouds on the horizon.


If there were ever a day to go down in history, it would be today.:heart:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Marlene is home and she's safe.

:heart:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Marlene is home and she's safe.
> 
> :heart:


Good to hear, so I take it as a 'given' that there was no "bla-bla-ing".

Is there a betting pool going on when E's pulse rate returns to normal?

:laugh:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Took the kids and the better half for a ride in the countryside.
First stop, an appointement with a guy for an appraisal (for insurances purposes).
Then we head out to a wildlife reserve for a long walk in the woods (it's autumn here, the leafs are turning red and all).
On our way home, we stopped by her uncle's place.
Had to perform a ghetto fix for a spongy clutch cable ( can't figure what went wrong, t'was getting late), made it home safe and sound, grin is still there .


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

The Lady is a Tramp.

Oh Marlene, Cruel, Cruel Mistress. Your beloved owner and slave takes you for a spin in the wild and decadent suburbs, fills you with gas and what do you do in return?

After he gently removed his phone and wallet from his buttock pocket (so as not to dent your delicate foam) you knowingly and willfully held onto his items. The next day, frantic, E tore through the house and 'hood to recover those items so necessary for daily existence.

Only after removing the sweat from his brow did he remember his dalliance with you and discovered how you had hidden his black wallet and phone from the dark crevices of your passenger seat.

You are unworthy of his love, Marlene. Unworthy.
:facepalm:


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Beat the pants off a Lexus GX470. I don't think that kid knew his moms SUV wasn't fast...


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> The Lady is a Tramp.
> 
> You are unworthy of his love, Marlene. Unworthy.
> :facepalm:


She can stay with me while h(E) gets over it.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> She can stay with me while h(E) gets over it.
> 
> :laugh:


No. No. And no.

Marlene just needs to learn to mind her manners. That Princess in Her Own Mind just needs to realize that she is not the center of the universe.
Besides, its not like she would be getting a lot of love and attention while you are gallivanting up north. Antje has her own routine and Rommel isn't the kind of guy she like to hang with (its all of his Fascist friends she objects to). 
So, Marlene will just have to adapt to the ever-expanding Scirocco family in her own home.

Thanks for the offer though:heart:.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Saturday me and my girlfriend (her´s is the red one called the "Chili") brought the Fat Lady to her new home until next springtime...



















Today I unwrapped my new shiny fuel tank for the Fat Lady and painted it Black...Black is beautiful. :laugh:










No rust...yay!


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

New plugs....



Old plug.....


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oil and filter changeout. Last time i EVER have a shop do it because the old filter didnt do its job to well. Oil was thick and gritty. Praying its not going to be a lasting issue. But feel the change now!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Drove mine to work again today, then almost got CREAMED by a thug in a Lincoln Navigator. Pretty sure I left a 4 foot skid mark on the road. Guy (oncoming, in center turn lane) started to turn left (to cross my lane and the curb lane) into the local supermarket. I SLAMMED on the brakes, LAID on the horn, and came to SCREEECHING halt. Guy just sat there slightly sideways halfway in my lane and half in the center turn lane. All other traffic also came to complete halt. Guy just sat there for close to 30 seconds, blocking my way, then finally backed up back into the turn lane. Had to be high.


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

I took her out for a nice long drive around Lake Champlain, grinning like a fool the whole way! And despite the leaves being at pretty much peak, there were almost no leaf peepers out for the majority of the drive. It was a perfect trip! :thumbup:


----------



## Dirty_Dubbin (Oct 24, 2011)

Started changing the timing belt and replacing the radiator, then decided it would be a good idea with the radiator out to rip out the condenser and lines to begin the a/c delete


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Finally got it some garage space. (Until now it's always been strictly an outside car)


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

ANSAracingb said:


> Finally got it some garage space. (Until now it's always been strictly an outside car)


The Subaru should live outside. They're rally cars and love being in the mud anyways.

PS: your girlfriends car is faster than yours.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> PS: your girlfriends car is faster than yours.


Lol we both know it Eric!

BTW the blue car has been dyno'd and has 380-something at the wheels...my Scirocco will NEVER get anywhere near as fast as that car haha

But I still love the 'Rocco more. It doesn't have the turbo and all the bells and whistles but has more "character"


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

First I added the umpkin: sticker on the fender and then drove this thing to its 58th victory.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

LEMME GO FOR A RIDE!!! Or at least watch. Where do you autocross at usually?


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> LEMME GO FOR A RIDE!!! Or at least watch. Where do you autocross at usually?


So Cal in all the locations with cones. 

The only time I can take riders is on Saturdays. As long as you are not too heavy I would love have a passenger.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Doug T said:


> First I added the umpkin: sticker on the fender and then drove this thing to its 58th victory.


Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Tried starting it after doing my clutch and got nothing....

It did like a half of a crank and then nothing again after that. I'm guessing dizzy/hall sender or a bad ground. I have lights but nothing turning the key. :banghead:


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Found this 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericcolacino/10178232485/" title="Photo Oct 09, 6 36 44 PM by Eric (rresetrrewind), on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5339/10178232485_a8d2019263.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Photo Oct 09, 6 36 44 PM"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericcolacino/10178132464/" title="Photo Oct 09, 6 37 07 PM by Eric (rresetrrewind), on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3780/10178132464_11a68cacea.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Photo Oct 09, 6 37 07 PM"></a>

I'm pretty sure I know why I'm getting nothing turning the key..


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Rresetrrewind said:


> Found this
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know why I'm getting nothing turning the key..


What caused that?!




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3536766-Phenoms-Howtos-16v-Distributor-Seal-Replacemen

http://vwdoc1.tripod.com/16VDistSealReplace.html

Good thing that's been done before, hopefully the hall sender isn't completely gone.

There is actually a rocco in the junkyard here with a rebuilt unit on it that looks relatively new.


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

After pushing the old girl out of the driveway and down the hill to get her to start to get to work, (I have owned and driven the car for the last fifteen years) I managed to get ten minutes to replace the fuel filter and clean the connections to the fifth injector, temp sender, timing unit etc and she started on her own free will so I could get to work. After many years of service she will be replaced by a GLS Passat wagon as my daily driver. She can now get some rest and the time and parts she has earned. Thanks everyone for your support and we will return. Thanks to the beast for the years of service and the almost 300000 miles on the odometer.:thumbup:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Replaced a few blown fuses to fix my reverse lights and inner high beams which haven't worked in ages....feel stupid to replace all wiring for stupid fuses. :banghead: But at least its all new. Washed and waxed her and some alloy/tire shine. Looks really good :laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Because you can't see it when installed, I took a picture:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Changed the oil. 20w50 Castrol GTX Highmileage which may now be a bit too heavy for "winter" months but the I know the 5w30 was way too light before. Oil is a very tricky beast. Oh well don't really care since this will possibly be the last oil change with this engine anyways. opcorn:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Because you can't see it when installed, I took a picture:



Nice. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:umpkin::thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug T said:


> Nice. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:umpkin::thumbup:


Once and for all style lol!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

This is what I did to my Scirocco today (test fitted the 2 sets of Compomotive Motorsport Wheels):


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Prepped the wretched bitch for winter storage


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Put an 88 gauge cluster with a functioning odometer in my 87, hopefully it works


----------



## GSDKSD (Dec 24, 2012)

What did I do yesterday? Rejoined the Scirocco community. Prettied it up some more. As best as I can for now.



Came from another member in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Prepped the wretched bitch for winter storage


Lot o' that going around... today filled tank, added fuel stabilizer; she goes into storage tomorrow until at least February. But she got drove much today, and another hour or so tomorrow before Winter's nap. 



GSDKSD said:


> What did I do yesterday? Rejoined the Scirocco community. Prettied it up some more. As best as I can for now.


Welcome to the Madness!

:laugh: + a :beer:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Blew out a ball joint. Had it towed home. Luckily i was only going about 25mph, but boy was that scary. I haven't assessed all the damage under there yet, though. I'm really hoping that not too much else was destroyed.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug is officially a wheel whore. Who'd have thunk lol.

Tomorrow my car will lay nice tracks. I'm gonna try to break that sh*t too.


----------



## hitman88 (Mar 20, 2002)

I attempted to work a little on it, but instead it turns out i may have found it's next owner!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Oh well don't really care since this will possibly be the last oil change with this engine anyways. opcorn:


Hmm...what will be the new mill?

Today, I pulled mine out of the garage for the first time in a couple weeks and we drove it around tonight.

Tomorrow I plan on doing a coolant flush on it. When I did the top end rebuild, I put in generic coolant with a system cleaner. I haven't put many miles on it since and need to get that stuff out of there and replaced by good ol' G12+


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

ANSAracingb said:


> Hmm...what will be the new mill?


16v. The finer details I still need to work out. I'd like to do mildly modded engine with Cams, Ported head and possibly Megasquirt but the real barrier is California smog.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I believe it. I'd like to do a 16v swap on my car eventually but don't know how to get around the smog even if I use stock Motronic from the A2 cars.

Maybe by the time the 8v engine finally goes I'll be living in another state and won't have to deal with smog inspection...a man can dream!

I can't wait to see your engine swap. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> 16v. The finer details I still need to work out. I'd like to do mildly modded engine with Cams, Ported head and possibly Megasquirt but the real barrier is California smog.


*ROC DOC* is the only person I know of who has done a BAR approved 16v in a mk1 Scirocco and it is a stock 1.8 PL

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4065171-1980-16v-Build-thread-with-Kamei-X1-bodykit

this why I'm glad I don't live in California anymore, because the 16v in Leela would not pass a BAR inspection.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

California 16v said:


> *ROC DOC* is the only person I know of who done a BAR approved 16v in a mk1 Scirocco and it is a stock 1.8 PL
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4065171-1980-16v-Build-thread-with-Kamei-X1-bodykit
> 
> this why I'm glad I don't live in California anymore, because the 16v in Leela would not pass a BAR inspection.


Which is why I'm also condering putting in the effort to do a generic diesel swap to get it titled forever as diesel car and no more smog. 

California really needs to just leave cars older than 25 years alone. :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I did a coolant flush, rotated my tires, fixed the passenger seat base (for some reason I didn't get it properly in the track on one side last time I installed it), and taught myself to plastic-weld so I can repair my spare, albeit broken, non-A/C center console.

:thumbup:

Edit: Sunday, 10/20/13

*Today I modified a non-A/C upper console to accept my three gauges. I was able to fix up the cracks and broken corners on the console using plastic weld. I got the upper and lower half mounted in the car and re-installed my passenger's side lower dash shelf, something that hasn't been in the car since shortly after I bought it over 2 years ago.

Now I'm going to head back outside to see what I need in order to mount the driver's side dash shelf.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Saturday - Worked on Brother's 84. Found clogged injector, replaced it and put on all new o-rings, new fuel filter, installed new rear hatch seal, removed and resealed both tail lights. Also installed coil overs and worked on getting the stance right and getting the alignment close. So hate non hub centric rims  Just got to finish painting and installing the 16V kit then it can go far away.





Sunday - Helped a friend replace both front outer CV boots on his 79. Drained tranny and replaced with MT-90 and pulled valve cover to locate an oil leak. He had installed a rubber valve cover gasket but the part going overt the hump by the cam sprocket was not in the groove and was pinched. Tried reseating it but not sure it will seal. Still better than what it was.


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)

Picked up some bilsteins and other assorted goodies from a recently wrecked 16V in Knoxville TN. The wrecked car is supposed to be hauled off this week as it has been picked over pretty good. A few notable parts still on it would be all the glass (except hatch), axles, CIS stuff, and a dash in excellent shape. Shoot me a message if you want the guy's #.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Race clutch in. Axle it snapped IMMEDIATELY (lol) replaced. I can report that the clutch is butter...I can also report that it doesn't like traffic. Or 90mm axles.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

veetarded said:


> Race clutch in. Axle it snapped IMMEDIATELY (lol) replaced. I can report that the clutch is butter...I can also report that it doesn't like traffic. Or 90mm axles.


11's or it didnt happen


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Installed a new locking gas cap on "Leela" my 78 Scirocco, yesterday


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Doug T said:


> This is what I did to my Scirocco today (test fitted the 2 sets of Compomotive Motorsport Wheels):


 beautiful wheels


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

This morning I went on a little road trip. Just over 200 miles round trip. Destination was a junkyard in Stockton that had a SciroccoII. It has been pretty picked over but still had some misc. interior bits I need for my car. 

When I got my first Scirocco back in 2005, there was usually at least one Scirocco in the local yards every time I went. These days it is like trying to find a needle in a haystack!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Changed to winter tires on my daily Scirocco and also changed the generator for searching a electric gremlin...unfortunately with no success. :banghead: Search goes on...

On my "Fat Lady" MKI I mounted the new chrome interior door openers and some small things like interior light and the "Prinz" lettering on the tailgate...:heart:















































Then I tidied up my garage chaos a little bit (only a little bit ) and went home again...so sad that I have my sciroccos not near my apartment...so I could work oftener on my cars...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Make that fat lady sing! Looking good!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Replaced my ground control/bilsteins with H&R Ultralows. And rebuilt my annoying, noisey early strut mounts. All the guides said Fox bushings work but it's bull****. I had to grind a bunch off to get it to sit nicely in the cup. Sometimes i think despite their benefit they're not worth the hassle. I've tweaked with them so many times and it keeps having issues. That's the problem with NLA parts. But I really spent a lot of time and torqued it all nicely this time. So hopefully they wont start rattling in a few months like last time with the poly mounts. 

Old vs. New











The left is after grinding the excess off. 











Complete! 











Installed! 













I have so much more room on the threads and still have helper springs. But my tires/wheels are too big and block the collars from going much lower. I'd like to go back to 7's eventually anyways. Might get some 14's. We'll see. Ride is surprisingly firm. It's not bouncy but it's not amazingly comfortable. Possibly because I'm pretty high on the thread still. Gonna see how they settle after a few weeks. But it will be nice because they definitely still give me confidence in corners. They don't feel like a crappy slam coil. 

Not pictured other stuff I did:
Front fender roll and slight pull. Rear fenders rolled as much as possible (Those rear lips are super heavy steel) And had a friend help me get the timing back to stockish so I can hopefully pass smog. But we also realized the flywheel is not properly marked for TDC which is why it's been such a pain to time it ever since the distributor unaligned itself last fall.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I did an oil change on it and put it in the garage. If will be parked until Saturday November 9th when I pull it back out to make my trek down to Bonelli :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ANSAracingb said:


> I did an oil change on it and put it in the garage. It will be parked until Saturday November 9th when I pull it back out to make my trek down to Bonelli :thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

got an estimate on some paint work for my 88, so it will be ready for its next car show Nov. 23 

also, got a inside space to park the 78 in until January


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

California 16v said:


> also, got a inside space to park the 78 in until January


:thumbup: Nice! I just recently started putting my car into the garage. I have two cars and my girlfriend has two cars so we each rotate the "inventory".

This is the first time in my life I have ever been able to keep a car inside a garage and I love it. Even though the weather here isn't too extreme it does feel good to know the Scirocco will have the opportunity to stay out of it once in awhile, lol


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Found out that a good Audi 5000 is great for the cosmetic parts! So far I got door handles, license plate lights, a trunk lock cylinder with latch, and handbrake gator. Going back for the rear suspension because mine are shot!


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

did i revision of my shifter last night... now i can shift without needing to stur in the soup 

Greetz B0B0


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

my 'rocco decided it was done for the driving season after a beautiful fall drive along the st croix river.

i took these two photos in stillwater, mn


















which was almost immediately proceeded by:










after leaving the beauty spot by the river in stillwater, about 2 miles from that very spot, i was greeted by a violent shake and a sharp pull to the right which was the driver's CV axle eating itself.

i limped it back into town, had a burger & ice cream while i waited for my friend to fetch my rover and car trailer to take it home.

its now sitting back at home, now just waiting for new axles along with some other items that are on the list to be replaced for my winter project.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I gave my Fat Lady a new fuel tank and me some more work to do...

Nothing was fitting so I had make my own hoses and work with all my tricks I had to make it work...but in the end almost all was done...:laugh:

YEAH Baby...that´s what I call tyres! :laugh:











That´s me...just to say "Hi"











Byebye rusty fuel tank...











...hello new fuel tank. :wave:











A lot of work and tricks later...the black thing is in! :thumbup:










Also made new rear brake hoses...










some more work is to come...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool, good job Rob! I'll need to do the same on mine maybe next year....maybe later I hope!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Where was the fuel tank sourced from?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Somewhere in Germany I'm sure.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yes..ebay germany...but never again...nothing from the fittings where in the right size and I had to do much more work to make some adapters for the hoses. Next time when I have to do this I will do better with an original fuel tank.


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

**

had trouble finding these..










and voila:











them gotta be on it, that's all them slow ****ers could see when Hit The Road Jack will be on my playlist


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

**

please delete this!

had problems with computer


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Put buying toys for the Rocco on hold....to get both of these and make one car. :laugh:


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dropped my car off at the shop to have the header, new cat, O2 sensor and sway bar bushings installed. I debated for weeks whether or not to run a cat, cat it is. A test pipe would've been too loud.


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Found out that a good Audi 5000 is great for the cosmetic parts! So far I got door handles, license plate lights, a trunk lock cylinder with latch, and handbrake gator. Going back for the rear suspension because mine are shot!


Yet haven't made good on a deal from over 6 months ago.:screwy:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

LamaMk1 said:


> had trouble finding these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many do you need?

This guy sells it...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Golf-Scir...848827861?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item43b7f0e9d5


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

Vrt fresh painted bay


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

It started!!! It's been twelve weeks of small problem after problem. Something is wrong though. Everything is timed perfectly (flywheel, camshaft, and crank pulley) but the rotor wont come close to cyl. #1. No matter what way I turn the body, it wont come near the timing mark on the distributor...so I moved the wires on the dizzy one spot over and it starts right up. :screwy:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bought some goodies over the past few days. 

Ignition coil I found I didn't need :banghead:









Been looking for the black trimmed ones forever!!









OEM master cylinder....$30


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

I drove my Scirocco yesterday, directly over my camera. Happily the Scirocco and camera both made the trip home.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well Anson, good to see the old gals are still motivating that car of yours! I have two 16Vs also, and an 8V. They got their nighttime baths today, and a quickie picture before I headed to the hangar for failed test flight number two (****ty weather/missing documents). :thumbdown:

Anyway, a family picture from the Wind Tunnel:



That = :heart::heart::heart:, but not the greatest picture....


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

When I put the aba block in and attempted to extend my current exhaust:
I broke broken the stud the goes all the way into the exhaust then I attempted to drill/tap, but the tap broke in the hole.

I've been driving with the resultant leak for 3 years.
I finally used a lag screw/high heat metal putty to seal the hole.

No more exhaust fumes filling the cabin!


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Got a call from the shop that my car was done. I had them install a Raceland header, new cat, O2 sensor and sway bar bushings, shifter bushing (main shaft relay) installed. The grand total for everything? (drum roll please) $730 for all that. I'm beyond annoyed. I know the Raceland header is gonna have some type of fitment issues, but I didn't think it would warrant them wrestling with the damn thing for 4 hours. And to top things off they couldn't still couldn't get the header to seal so it still has a small exhaust leak, which is the main reason why I took my car to the shop. Keep in mind that this is almost double what they initially quoted me.

Is it just me or is this price ridiculous for what I had done? And if anyone knows any reputable, honest shops in the MD, please let me know. This will probably be the last time I take my car to any shop


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Treated my Scirocco to some new shoes to kick off its driving season!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Made the Fat Lady sing today after fuel tank change...and damn....she has a really nice voice!!! :laugh:


----------



## navetta (Mar 7, 2005)

Drove it to work for the first time.


----------



## jesseay (May 12, 2013)

Fresh rubber on my stock rims ))


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Drove it 380 miles to the San Dimas/Pomona area for the Bonelli GTG tomorrow. 
Tomorrow will be 380 miles back, but I'll have another car (1992 GTI) with me at least so we'll be a caravan all the way home. :thumbup:


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Installed Bosch fuel filter, OEM strainer, and Bosch fuel pump - Czech Republic.
Ebay (yes in a Bosch box) even less than RockAuto - for an 81-85 Volvo 240 series- 2.1T (CIS) with push-on connectors.
I used (2) yellow butt connectors and saved $$. Now just need a rust-free fuel tank.

BOSCH 69591 0580254949


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Ordered some new rear Pirelli tyres (345/35 R15) for the Fat Lady...BANG! 1255,24€ away from my bank account...now I need two new 285/40 R15 also...Merry Christmas for this Ol´Fat Lady. 



And for the ex-wife of a friend of mine I repaired her scirocco today.

- Fuel hose was rusty and dead....so I restored a used part and mounted it
- tank was out and cleaned inside
- new fuel filter
- made new brake hoses
- new brake fluid
- had the driver seat out and cleaned the seat direction (seat was too tight to handle)
- new grease for the seat directions

Now everythings fine again. Car is running perfect. 

And last week my buddy did something for me...I had birthday in summer...now he had a little bit of time for me...so I got my new tattoo...
Explaining...my name is "Kerz" German for Spark Plug is "Zündkerze", and I´m a gearhead...so I needed my personal Spark Plug. 



So this where the latest news...

*Merry Christmas everyone!*


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

Bought all the bits and pieces to install the euro headlight conversion the right way, and replace the rapidly failing stock headlight harness. It has almost caught fire once due to some failed connections in previous repairs, so its time to get rid of the old, and bring in the new! And I also bought a propane heater so I can actually stand to be in the garage in the winter to work on the ol' gal.

Forgot to add, thanks to Timbo and vintagewatercooleds.com for the tech notes on the relays, it is an invaluable resource for this wiring dummy! :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

_edited to give thanks and praise_


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

navetta said:


> Drove it to work for the first time.


Another MK1 rolling around in PDX and a Super one at that! Good work :beer:


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Be sure to paint that thing before portland Asians smash into it 
They already hit my car and I'm lucky it wasn't totaled


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Did some tyre testing and welded a small rust hole.

285 Pirellis are slim vs 285 Yokohamas.  Unfortunately I need Pirellis for my car....and Pirelli doesn´t make this tyres anymore. 

Now I have to order some michelin 285/40 R15 from Gret Britain, hoping this will fit...:banghead:


Anyway...here are some nice pics...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Are those like 15x9 ATS classics in 4x100? I didn't even know they made those. Want.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yes! These are one-piece ATS Classics in 9x15 ET-19. In front I have some 7X15 ET 13. 

Very rare set. I bought it some years ago for my Rieger GTO project.

I love ATS Classics. :heart: I also own a set of 7x13 ET 20. And a friend of mine stores a brand-new set of 7x14 ATS Classics in my scirocco hangar. Maybe I´ll buy them too...

Another question @ mellbergVWfan...are you this guy?

http://www.kabeleins.de/tv/abenteuer-leben/videos/rival-house-die-autotuner-clip?rplay


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

More work done...

Before...



After...





Also yesterday got this from a friend of mine...:laugh:




At home I did some work in the kitchen...our Hot Rod rack is finished. :thumbup: We had the idea last year ago... now we had the time to finish it. The rack was grey till i painted it in Blood Pearl Red. Then we only had to make some angels for the model cars an fix it.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

That's cool!

Robbie, what year did the door panels change? My 81 door panel goes all the way up over the door lock button, your stop below them (which us what I prefer), just wondering.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Hi Jeff,

I´m honest....I don´t know! 

But a friend of mine should know it. He has more MK ones than me and this over 20 years...I can ask him if you want.

MK I is a world that´s really new for me. For years I screwed only on MK II´s. This MK I is my second (my other GTI is stored in my hangar) but the first in running condition. 

My other (5) sciroccos are all MK II. Overall I have 7 Sciroccos at this time. But my Scirocco WhiteCat edition will leave me next week for her journey to switzerland. I sold it to a good friend. Had no space to keep it  But I think he will treat it right.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool, the s1 is new to me too, if you find out please let me know!
Thanks, btw fat girl is looking good!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> Yes! These are one-piece ATS Classics in 9x15 ET-19. In front I have some 7X15 ET 13.
> 
> Very rare set. I bought it some years ago for my Rieger GTO project.
> 
> ...


Any pics of the 14" Classics? I didn't know those existed either. 

Unfornately I can't see the video you linked. My rough German understanding is that it's not available in my country. :bs:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I ordered Autotech sway bars for it. I can't wait to install them as I have never upgraded sway bars on any of my previous vehicles :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Any pics of the 14" Classics? I didn't know those existed either.
> 
> Unfornately I can't see the video you linked. My rough German understanding is that it's not available in my country. :bs:



I´ll make some pics for you whern I´m back in my garage again...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

last week on 12/31, removed the Power steering rack in my 88 that had been dead/non functioning since 6/11. 
Put in a Manual steering rack in the 88, no more ATF in my S2


----------



## amid (Sep 4, 2007)

*MK2 Gas strut change*

Hi there, 

Today I swapped my old tailgate struts (They gave up after 29 years..Not bad!). Possibly the simplest swap on my beloved rocco. New gas struts are easy to find but for novice rocco lovers in Europe, SGS-Engineering (www.sgs-engineering.com) is pretty good quality and fast shippers. The price? meh..

No photos as it was super cold out here in Ankara, Turkey. The only note that I can come up with this repair is, you need to take the whole thing off as you don't have enough clearence to pop the pin that holds the strut in place so you need a philips screwdriver for that and a small flathead to remove the retainer clip. 

Be careful as the new roccos with bigger spoilers need stronger struts. 

Cheers,


Mehmet


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Last night I removed it from its temporary hibernation in the garage, and put the Jetta in its place. I haven't driven it in over a month and a half  Shame on me.

I also started making a "To-Do List" of things I need / would like to replace or mod on the car. Hopefully I will get most of them done this year!


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

Behold the mighty Rotomaster! In its native habitat.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I scored some rubber for rodolfo
New
Rubber brake reservoir grommets that is.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

I think my CV boot is leaking :banghead:



Only got around 500 miles on these new drivelines too. This will be a fun cleanup :thumbdown:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I purchased a full LED interior bulb kit from ECStuning for my mk4 Jetta...the kit came with two extra LEDs and since I have a mk4 Jetta interior lamp in my Scirocco, I replaced the old normal bulb with the LED.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

new battery! no more standing around w/ jumper cables for this guy. 
fresh plugs /belts in the mix along w/ a replacement brake light switch.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Gave the Fat Lady a new tensioner belt. Then mounted new spark plugs, rotator & cap for the Fat Lady. After this adjusted the ingnition point. Now it runs like a real GTI. 

And mounted a new shiny black powdered belt cover. :thumbup:





I think next time I have to do some chrome works...:laugh:

I hate dirty engines...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

ziggirocco said:


> That's cool!
> 
> Robbie, what year did the door panels change? My 81 door panel goes all the way up over the door lock button, your stop below them (which us what I prefer), just wondering.


They should be the same on all years. Biggest change was the door pocket on some of them. That piece you are speaking of is a thin piece of plastic that is glued to the door and then the panel goes over it. They actually aren't physically connected.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I replaced my reverse light switch on the transaxle, installed brand new cigarette lighter, and moved my iPod cable into the glovebox. Since I control the iPod via the stereo, there's no reason to have it and the excess cable in the bottom of the center console.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I converted to ABF serpentine belt setup. This deletes the power steering pump thus less drag on the engine. Acquired Lucas b5 rear calipers and in the process of painting the calipers themselves. All hardware sanded and rust primed 3 coats and 3 coats of brake reservoir paint gray from Eastwood.com. Very pleased with outcome. Acquired an original OEM windshield needed for my build. 

ABF Alt serpentine 6pk conversion kit custom on a 16V 9A 2.0L 1.8L top T3/T4 hybrid turbo

Brake grey 400 deg paint(B5 similar to MK4 calipers) more on those next week when painted

Prepped for paint

OEM German original windshield

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk markeyssirocco

To this just in:



Eastwood.com caliper paint and brake resivoir grey hardware. 
Caliper paint is the brush on paint which I highly recommend but make sure to buy the recommended activator/hardener. By far better than any rattle can application.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Yesterday I came out to my car from work to find my interior mirror on the floor. Very odd, I thought; the car was parked and you'd think the glue would let go during harsh roads or something.

Anyway, today I re-glued the metal "button" back to the glass. I'm waiting until tomorrow to re-install the mirror.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Fired it up. That is all.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

This :beer:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

impulse byer said:


> This :beer:


THAT's cool. Talk a little bit about it.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Mk1,2,3 spindles/carriers/rotors, mk4 calipers and pads, mk2,3 disk e brake cables and convertion flex line's


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Drove it 350 miles from LA to San jose then went to pick up a nice fresh 2.0 16v.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Drove it 350 miles from LA to San jose then went to pick up a nice fresh 2.0 16v.



Said 16v, apologies for poor quality. Ironically the color scheme is going to be switched, red valve cover and wrinkle black oil pan. :wave:


----------



## against88 (Feb 16, 2014)

ordered a bentley.


yes, i'm new.


----------



## KRaddatz (Aug 3, 2012)

this.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I used my exceptional driving skills to find a nail in the road, and hit it with my driver's rear tire! Quite obviously, I have partial "Stig" DNA. 

Right now the Scirocco has the embarrassing looking doughnut spare on it until I get the tire fixed. :thumbdown:


----------



## CMA87-16V (Mar 31, 2011)

against88 said:


> ordered a bentley.
> 
> 
> yes, i'm new.


something for you until it arrives...welcome to the party! :laugh:

http://www.mk1dubz.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-178.html


----------



## CMA87-16V (Mar 31, 2011)

*Das boot!*

Installed a new air intake boot (thanks vlad!), fuel filter, plug wires AND not-broken-grill-with-shiny-emblem (2nd time - thanks VLAD!!) 

drove fast on the freeway 

went from :banghead: to :laugh:

:heart::heart::heart: my rocco!


----------



## CMA87-16V (Mar 31, 2011)

Tax return came in today, aaand...it's gone!

New cat, new O2 sensor & a trip to the IR machine to get the timing/injection set right.

I'm reminded of a Hunter Thompson quote:

"Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can."

:wave: bye bye $$$ :laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Installed the NOS radio courtesy of ANSAracingb! Works perfectly. 









Popped in my iDeck cassette iPod adapter, fired it up and, no joke, A-ha's 'Take on me' was the first song to play. So 80's!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Installed the NOS radio courtesy of ANSAracingb! Works perfectly.
> 
> Popped in my iDeck cassette iPod adapter, fired it up and, no joke, A-ha's 'Take on me' was the first song to play. So 80's!


Here's a video I shot:


----------



## GreatLakesGuy (Mar 8, 2014)

Went battery shopping, but realized I got it with the wrong battery in it to begin with. So I didn't know what series I needed, and they gave me like 5 options at the counter, even with all the cars info. What series # is it? I thought it was like a 41 or 42..?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Installed the NOS radio courtesy of ANSAracingb! Works perfectly.


Looks great :thumbup: Glad it worked out for you


----------



## CMA87-16V (Mar 31, 2011)

This is what I have in my 87 16v


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

GreatLakesGuy said:


> Went battery shopping, but realized I got it with the wrong battery in it to begin with. So I didn't know what series I needed, and they gave me like 5 options at the counter, even with all the cars info. What series # is it? I thought it was like a 41 or 42..?


Original is 42, but the larger 41 series WILL fit. It will be close to touching the fan shroud but won't hit it. Clamps down no problem and typically has more CCA than the 42 series. See post above ^ 685 CCA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a 41 series in my car too but it's *only* 650 CCA


----------



## GreatLakesGuy (Mar 8, 2014)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Installed the NOS radio courtesy of ANSAracingb! Works perfectly.
> Popped in my iDeck cassette iPod adapter, fired it up and, no joke, A-ha's 'Take on me' was the first song to play. So 80's!


I like it. A lot. If you were "restoring" this car, would this stock radio be necessary? Any less features than a more "updated" one?



CMA87-16V said:


> This is what I have in my 87 16v


:thumbup:
Thanks!



ANSAracingb said:


> Original is 42, but the larger 41 series WILL fit. It will be close to touching the fan shroud but won't hit it. Clamps down no problem and typically has more CCA than the 42 series. See post above ^ 685 CCA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a 41 series in my car too but it's *only* 650 CCA


Ha, I guess every CCA counts, when it's 0 out when I start it up in the morning. I'll look into it this weekend, but is the 41 typically more money?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

GreatLakesGuy said:


> I'll look into it this weekend, but is the 41 typically more money?


I don't think so; most batteries are pretty similar in price. A quick check on AutoZone.com shows $105.99 if it's 42-series and $105.99 if it's 41-series.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

GreatLakesGuy said:


> I like it. A lot. If you were "restoring" this car, would this stock radio be necessary? Any less features than a more "updated" one?


I like it too! I've been restoring/maintaining* my car, so I wanted an OEM radio. I have an 80s-correct radio sitting around, but it doesn't work 100%, so this is the best compromise. 

* My dad gave me this car and he kept it 100% stock since he bought it in 91/92. Some things, like the wheels and paint, need to be restored, other things just need to be maintained. I'm trying to keep this car as OEM as possible.


----------



## Vladislav (Mar 6, 2013)

Did the very first upgrade to my very first S1  (4 S2's:banghead::screwy::laugh

So went ahead and replaced the rear muscles. 

Glamour shot of my S1, still have to document the caric:.


















Here is the rear road muscle. Went from this;









Too this!









Also working on this 








Have to pull the fronts from my non-op S2. More to come!


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*Custom Vinyl Steering wheel mod*

Wanted to see if it would work, the Joanns Fabric boat vinyl accent to the wheel center cap... And the upholstery has begun!! 
Came out nice, Ill probably do it over with a logo sewn in the center.. Jazzed up my wheel a bit but i dont like the off white accent, it was my original headliner, upper half tone.. I may swop it out..


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*cover location*

where did you get the 1.8 solid cover, i had a two parter, id like to swop out. Thanks




All Eyez on me said:


> Gave the Fat Lady a new tensioner belt. Then mounted new spark plugs, rotator & cap for the Fat Lady. After this adjusted the ingnition point. Now it runs like a real GTI.
> 
> And mounted a new shiny black powdered belt cover. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*fuel reg.. drop it low with a twerk...*

I twisted my fuel reg 3mm allen key bolt slightly , to up my fuel ratio, no dwell meter a brother has to go by feel.. It halls ass but now i need to bring down my idle, and am not sure where the idle control valve is on my big bore weber throttle body.. any takers on that answer? i see a huge copper flat head screw to the rear .. IS THIS IT OR JUST AN EXIT BLOCKOFF FOR THE WEBBER.. any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Because it's finally warming up, snow is melting, and spring is coming (come on already!).... 
Yesterday: finally pulled the instrument cluster, tore it apart, and ordered a new odometer lead gear. Should be here by Friday.
Today: scraped as much ice as I could from the garage floor, and shoveled that out. Maybe by this weekend, the car will no longer be iced to the garage floor.....  

And, I've been working numbers. Wanted to do a head gasket & cams (because oil leak, and why not?); need to do tires and shocks & struts. 
Engine work will need to wait, due to budgetary issues (read: insufficient funds in sock drawer.) Tires & dampers are the priority for now.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

time to sell plasma bro...
there is a place in Ypsi


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Lolz 

There's a place in Southfield, too, on Greenfield, around 9 Mile. It's a lot closer to me than Ypsi is..... 

Hrmn.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Lolz
> 
> There's a place in Southfield, too, on Greenfield, around 9 Mile. It's a lot closer to me than Ypsi is.....
> 
> Hrmn.....


Well there you go. A different way yo sell your body. 

Oh and on topic I messed around with a 3A today


----------



## GreatLakesGuy (Mar 8, 2014)

Went to check my oil, and it didn't feel right when the dipstick went back in. Took a closer glance, and it looks like the boot is broken off? Do I need a new dipstick for this or just another boot? Didn't pull on it much to see if I could separate the dipstick from the boot, in case that would break more things...

As a sidenote, how inaccurately is the oil level reading going to be like this? I'm going to replace it (whatever it is), but it doesn't thread into the boot, so I'm curious how much it changes the readings....??


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You need a dipstick funnel. It was an original red part - it's put in its time.  
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Scirocco/Engine/70/2 
or 
http://www.autohausaz.com/search/product.aspx?sid=aoq22xe5c0okvt450vxzr555&partnumber=053103663

New one simply snaps onto the tube. Picking the old one out of the tube, while dropping as little of it as possible into the pan, can take patience.


----------



## GreatLakesGuy (Mar 8, 2014)

cuppie said:


> You need a dipstick funnel. It was an original red part - it's put in its time.
> http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Scirocco/Engine/70/2
> or
> http://www.autohausaz.com/search/product.aspx?sid=aoq22xe5c0okvt450vxzr555&partnumber=053103663
> ...


Perfect, thanks! Now that I know that's a part, I happened to check RockAuto and they had a great combo price on it with shipping. The problem is, their picture is yellow... and I'm really hoping that yellow isn't their "you can have it in any color so long as it's black" color. :laugh:

Any tips to getting the old one out of the tube? Luckily I'm due for an oil change anyways, but I don't want to take any chances...


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Started preparing it for spring*

Even though we have a snow blast and the temperature will be dropping tonight to -12°C, I started preparations for spring.

Jean-Claude
84 8v


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

GreatLakesGuy said:


> Perfect, thanks! Now that I know that's a part, I happened to check RockAuto and they had a great combo price on it with shipping. The problem is, their picture is yellow... and I'm really hoping that yellow isn't their "you can have it in any color so long as it's black" color. :laugh:
> 
> Any tips to getting the old one out of the tube? Luckily I'm due for an oil change anyways, but I don't want to take any chances...


Even the new ones we're getting at Volkswagen are being changed to yellow. They have all been orange for many years but they're changing the color to yellow for some reason - both dipstick funnels as well as dipstick handles.

The funnel isn't inside the the metal tube, it snaps around it. You can carefully use a flat bladed screwdriver to help pop what's left of it off and away from the inside of the black metal tube. The new one has a lip at the base which allows it to snap securely onto the metal tube.

*Today I received my new registration sticker in the mail from DMV. Legal for another year. :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday I did some work on the Fat Lady...and made some new pics...here´s one of them...

Almost ready for rollout...just waiting for my papers...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

It's looking real good!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! :thumbup:

Your´s looks great too.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, repaired the odometer yesterday. New (plastic) lead gear from odometergears.com fits a lot better than the metal one did. 
Wound ~1400 miles onto the odometer (because I didn't think to set it before I pressed it back together...  ), and assembled the speedo. 
Pulled apart my old cluster, transferred its clock into this one ('new' cluster's clock had started bleeding to black.) 
Put that back in the car. Start reinstalling lower dash. 
So, I have a toggle switch for the radio, installed thru the lower dash panel. Did that a few years ago. I like the functionality. I broke its ring nut when I reinstalled it yesterday. 
Oh wells - I'll just pick up a new switch when I'm out Sunday. 

So, get a new switch today. Look at stuff at store, say "no, you have 1/4" spade terminals at home, you don't need to get any (old switch had screw terminals, this one is push-on.) 
Find the Box-O-Terminals. No insulated 1/4" female spades.  Plenty of 3/16" and 1/8", plenty of non-insulated, but... :banghead: 
Will put dash back together in a couple of days. Will try to have a friend help pushing the car across the garage (and, pull everyone's summer rubber down from the loft) this week, too. 

And, 
Ordered some new shocks & struts (and attendant small stuff) today. And, a water pump pulley (because it's been noisey for far too long.) 
Will order new tires tomorrow. 

Oh, and: Found a 'lightly used' Kenwood KDC-X996 on eBay. Bought that for a good price. That will go in the Scirocco. Her current -X995 will then be hand-me-downed to Das Quantum. 
A two-for-one upgrade! :laugh: 

Soon, drive! Friday, maybe?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Because it's finally warming up. <snip>
> Today: scraped as much ice as I could from the garage floor, and shoveled that out. Maybe by this weekend, the car will no longer be iced to the garage floor.....
> 
> .


Welcome to my life. (and the hangar's been slushy/icy all winter too, not impressed) At least today it's seasonal. Problem is its seasonal for the wrong month. :banghead:

And what did I do to my Scirocco? Well, first there was battery charging, then there was :laugh: and then the rest...if I tell you I'll have to kill you. :sly:
But Sciroccos are not being neglected here, no worries. Maybe I'll dig another one out today. OTOH, we're still getting more snow, and you know what that means. :thumbdown:

Glad your pretty girl is getting some love cuppie!


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

New installs and a photo op with an old American classic C-10 and Texas nature


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


>


Clean interior! Looks like your e-brake cables need adjustment...that handle is parked REALLY high


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

ANSAracingb said:


> Clean interior! Looks like your e-brake cables need adjustment...that handle is parked REALLY high


Yeah she's held up pretty good over 30 years. The e-brake does need adjustment. Ripped her around a corner street the other day avoiding an close accident and frayed a cable


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Junkyard finds from an Audi 5000 and a MK2 Golf









New parts galore 









Her new home :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ New parts are always a good thing. As are "rescue parts."  


So, my dampers finally shipped today. Damn you, Neuspeed, taking 2 days to get stuff out the door!  So, that won't be getting done this weekend...  
Looks like Das Quantum gets new rear shocks this weekend, instead. Or, maybe I'll do tires, oil change, brake fluid, radio swap. Not sure yet. 

So, that ice situation in the garage? Still present. Found that out when I had a friend come over after work to pull summer tires/wheels out of the loft, and push Wilda across the garage. She was still stuck. 
We had fun breaking her out of the ice....  
But, she's free!  
Tomorrow: call insurance person, get car legal to drive (read: covered.) Signs of spring...


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*Body work*

I made a call to a welding shop, time for some new floor pans, and rockers.. That day has come!! Shes getting a full new sheet metal.. NUTz down.. Ill post pics as projects gets further..


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today my Fat Lady passed the inspection for the historical license plate. I´m happy!  

I think I did my job well...more to come.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

I turned off O2 correction in MS because I didn't put a bung for the sensor in my new header.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

All Eyez on me said:


> Today my Fat Lady passed the inspection for the historical license plate. I´m happy!
> 
> I think I did my job well...more to come.


Where IS that like button??? :laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I'd like to hear her sing....


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

What did I do to mine? I put it back on the insurance! Sunday's supposed to be dry and sunny so it's time for the first drive of the year. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Where IS that like button??? :laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I'd like to hear her sing....


I don´t know...there´s not so many buttons here.  But if you like to hear her first voice as I repaired her...you can take a look here.






There´s more to come when I have her on the road. (Hopefully next week)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I drove mine, for the first time since, oh, November... 
OMG, the water pump pulley (which is scheduled for replacement - new one should be here Monday) was so, so noisy when I started her.... Quieted down a lot, once the belts warmed up a bit. 
No new noises (yays!), no new odd behaviors (yays!) 
Speedo is almost spot-on (only 2mph 'high', not enough to warrant taking that apart again.) 

Get home, look car over real quick. What's that noise? Coolant tank developed a small crack over the winter, apparently.... :facepalm: 

Ordered one of those. 'Real' one this time - tired of aftermarket tanks.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Took her up to work today. 
Oil change.
Brake fluid change. 
New tires mounted. 
Said to self: "Radio, or rear shocks?" Decided to go with 'shocks', because I can always do the radio swap at home. 
Step 1: remove big-ass Autotech rear sway bar. It did _not_ want to come out of its end links. Had to use my 2-jaw tie rod separator to press the bar out.  
Grab the wire wheel, clean up the sway bar, paint sway bar (because I had satin black on hand, that's what I went with.) Was an on-the-spot decision.... 
That handled, replace rear shocks, reinstall sway bar. Head home. 

Sorry, I fail for pictures. But, holy orange paint, Koni! 
(Can post proof after she's up for front strut inserts (plus a few things I found today).... )


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

You do not even WANT to know what I did to mine today.  I'm gonna need some parts....:sly:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Got my 88 S2 16v a few steps closer to being ready for Cincy today 

A) by replacing the original gas tank that was leaking, with a new aftermarket tank that was built by Spectra in Canada, since VW no longer has new fuel tanks in the North America for purchase.

B) also while the rear beam was lowered to remove & replace above original gas tank, changed out the original rear axle beam brackets that had cracks and ripes in the rubber bushings, for a better set of axle beam brackets that have less than 70,000 miles on them with rubber bushings that are not damaged


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

Looked at the dust on her and wished it was nice enough to wash it off. Coilovers spacers and tires next weekend


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> What did I do to mine? I put it back on the insurance!_* Sunday's supposed to be dry and sunny*_ so it's time for the first drive of the year. Woo hoo!!!


Whelp I jinxed it. Woke up to nearly 6 inches of snow today. It won't stay long (going up to 40 today and 50 tomorrow), but looks like no drives for me today even though the insurance is active.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

D'oh! 

Mine's 'stuck' too, due to crack in coolant tank found the day after I put insurance back on her (see post from the 28th.)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lots of rain here the last few days. Washing away all of that salt again, so no complaints here!

Tues/Wed/Thurs all look to be sunny and 60° F. Sounds like Scirocco weather to me!

Things to do now that the weather is turning:

1. Oil change
2. Front and rear brakes
3. Head unit swap, new speakers
4. Odometer repair


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

maintenance all done!!


----------



## lostys (Aug 3, 2009)

cleaned my rocco, and took some photos with my lil ladybird


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

lostys said:


> cleaned my rocco, and took some photos with my lil ladybird


Very nice! What wheels are those?


----------



## MK2MUSKY (Feb 24, 2013)

Got the interior all back together! Door switches work for interior lights, dome light wiring is fixed, drivers seat straightened out and cable replaced for the flip mechanism, e-brake handle sorted out and a good cleaning...


----------



## lostys (Aug 3, 2009)

ziggirocco said:


> Very nice! What wheels are those?


well they r bbs lemans replicas, 15*8, with 195*50 tyres. there r 16*9 too, but i prefered these..


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Drove the Fat Lady the first time on the official road today. Gave her new fuel and a wash.

It was great!!! :thumbup: The Fichtel & Sachs Race suspension is one of the best suspensions I ever drove. And the looks that the Lady gets....priceless. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

All Eyez on me said:


> Drove the Fat Lady the first time on the official road today. Gave her new fuel and a wash.
> 
> It was great!!! :thumbup: The Fichtel & Sachs Race suspension is one of the best suspensions I ever drove. And the looks that the Lady gets....priceless. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thank you. 

In 30 minutes I take her again...for driving to work. 

Let´s see the reactions of my workmates.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Had a funny day with lots of good feedbacks. 

After work I gave her a axle alignment. Had nothing to adjust. Everythings fine. :thumbup:





Then had fun while driving it home.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Today: 
Head unit swap completed, firmware updated on it, phone paired, initial setup completed. Still have tuning to do. That takes time (and, I need to hear it 'under power' for a better evaluation.)
But, Wilda gained better sound processing. Soon, her sister will gain a real, modern (hand-me-down) head unit. Bluetooth, USB, HD tuner...... 

Yesterday: 
Ordered more parts. Last Saturday's inspection revealed split boots on the right ball joint & tie-rod end, and some cracking in the right outer CV boot. 
So, ordered 2 each tie rod ends, ball joints, innter & outer CV boots, and a pair of control arms (because that'll just make life easier.) Front end overhaul scheduled for next Saturday (April 12th.)


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Had a funny day with lots of good feedbacks.


Indeed...
A "normal" scirocco usually gets some looks, yours surely causes a lot of neck torsions :laugh:

Off topic but where is "GG" (on your licence plate) ?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

good lookin' roc there *all eyez*! :thumbup:


me? i fixed a vacuum leak this evening: 3mm cloth-braided vac hose @ the ign distro vac advance unit.

prolly explains the grummble-bumble-'pop' i'd get recently on decel, coasting to a stoplight. 


oh! 

and i cleaned my windshield inside/out this evening. crystal clear forward view again! <--- pet peeve = clean glass...what can i say?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thank you!

GG is for *G*roß-*G*erau (Hessen)/Germany. 
I played around...the Fat Lady is a GTI. I had to choose a GG-number. So I took GG-TI 53 for it. 
The "H" is for the historic car licence.

And yes there was many many neck torsions. On the german Autobahn there was 2-3 drivers having almost accidents because they was looking on my car and not forward on the roadtrack. :banghead:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

The Unicorn tasted the pavement for the first time in 2014 and it was good!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

More work on the MS3.


----------



## rockrocco (Jun 6, 2010)

today i try to move stuff around to fit the aluminum radiator i bought in the car, listed as 2in thick rad, really 2.5in rad. i was told by the company "we just rounf the numbers off like they do in the lumber industry"....usually u round up not down:screwy:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I was able to get mine out for a Sunday afternoon drive. It needs tires badly, and I was just about to order them, when this happened (my Jetta):



I hit a HUGE pothole and blew out the sidewall. You can see the hole at the top of the photo. Now I'll have to hold off on new tires for the Rocco until I find out if I need one, two, or four new tires (the rear may have a bubble). Grrrr.

I did get new carpeted floor mats for my Scirocco, installed new pedal covers (the clutch pedal rubber was worn almost completely flat!), and got the rear swaybar strap put on the driver's side. The original strap had rusted clean away.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

More work on the MS3.










Boring, I know, but I'm kinda stoked, now all I need is enough time to work on my cars. :banghead:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

got it on the ground!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Drove it for the first time of 2014 season!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Drove mine to work today for the first time! Woo hoo!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Drove it for the first time of 2014 season!





silverspeedbuggy said:


> Drove mine to work today for the first time! Woo hoo!


Congrats for you both! :thumbup:

Pics?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

- Replaced the coolant tank. 
Thought I had a spare 'Bosch' plug housing and pins, couldn't find.  
Found that the old-school flat plug actually fits a Bosch-type latching connector (with a bit of stretching of the boot) - woot! 

Took her out and flogged her mercilessly. :laugh: 

Found the electrical bits that I had looked for earlier.


----------



## Zorn1 (Jul 31, 2008)

THIS:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I called a transport company to have all 3 of them shipped from FL to WI next week.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yesterday: 

There's nothing wrong with this, right?  

 

Yeah.... "Compression damping. You want compression damping, you say? Well, not gonna happen. We're tired." 


Sorry, I failed for photo taking yesterday. But, when at the shop, and having a 4pm deadline (closing time on Saturday) to get the day's project done, photos are secondary. 

But, I did: 
- New front strut cartridges, mounts, etc. 
- Painted the strut housings. 
- New front control arms. 
- New ball joints and outer tie rod ends. 
- Clean and repaint the front sway bar. 
- Alignment.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Today: 
- Replaced all of the V-belts (I swear, that's got to be one of my most-hated jobs on a 16v), and the water pump pulley. Begone, noisy pulley! 
- New pedal pads (I've only had those for, oh, a year I think...  )
- New shift knob. I don't like that the shift pattern is printed in grey (instead of shiny chrome-ish) and all matte-like; but, I like that the knob isn't all peely and sticky.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Today:
> - Replaced all of the V-belts (I swear, that's got to be one of my most-hated jobs on a 16v), and the water pump pulley. Begone, noisy pulley!
> - New pedal pads (I've only had those for, oh, a year I think...  )
> - New shift knob. I don't like that the shift pattern is printed in grey (instead of shiny chrome-ish) and all matte-like; but, I like that the knob isn't all peely and sticky.


You are just burning up the repairs cuppie! My road is such a mud hole that I have zero incentive to get a Scirocco mobile. It is just too gross out there, and not likely to get better with snow in the forecast. :what::thumbdown:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Ah, but I have the advantage of being a "city boy" - my road be paved (if a bit potholed, due to it being >50 year old pavement.) 

The suspension work has been a long-deferred repair. Those dampers were _tired_. 
You know how it is, though. The arrival of spring (even though it's back-tracking a bit tonight  ) brings with it a flurry of whatever repairs the budget allows. 
I've pretty much burned my entire repair budget, though. "The envelope" is a gonna be empty once I pay BoA for last month's purchases.


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*Rear Beam Mount, rockers*

12 hours of surgery and my 83 survived with flying colors.. 

Installed Brand New Rear Beam Mounts, several sections had to be fabricated to support this work, NO FUN BUT WORTH it.. Brand New Rockers went on flawless.

Ive decided to have widebody flares installed to give her the mk1 look, I have a clipper body kit that fits like a glove that was removed, if anybody wants to purchase it!! 

I will add pics of the work shortly. for anybody looking to tackle this project.. DONT.. lol..


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*flares*

fabricated metal flares or plastic? Id like to go that direction , about half the size on my mk2.. any details would be appreciated. Thanks Brother


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*chrome work*

Give that fat bitch some shine son!





njheavyweight said:


> where did you get the 1.8 solid cover, i had a two parter, id like to swop out. Thanks


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Does this count as "something done to the Scirocco"? I think it does - I was driving the car, this happened, therefore I did it to the car.  

Note the odometer reading:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

installed this about a week ago. I had it sitting around, but needed an adapter and spacer to have it fit correctly with the wiper and turn signal stalks.

yes I know its SUPER dirty










Saturday, I made some nice exhaust hanger brackets from aluminum stock, for the back rear end of the system. Now things dont sound so bad bumping under the car like it had been. Re-torqued the Strut tower bearings (they still gap some). Inspected for issues concerning the shaking I experienced about a month ago. The car does need an alignment it seems and found that the control arms have dents on them so Im hoping to measure them for specs!


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

njheavyweight said:


> 12 hours of surgery and my 83 survived with flying colors..
> 
> Installed Brand New Rear Beam Mounts, several sections had to be fabricated to support this work, NO FUN BUT WORTH it.....I will add pics of the work shortly. for anybody looking to tackle this project.. DONT.. lol..


I'd like to see pics of your repair!


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Opened the door for the first time in over a year. Planned on getting it out of my warehouse and back home, but not today, the battery is well dead. Not too surprised by that though.

Soon...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Over the weekend I rearranged my Sciroccos, does that count?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Last weekend I got me a roll-bar from a friend. Nice exchange...old ATS Cups I don´t like & a box of beer for this...



Yellow paint on it...I don´t like yellow paint on a aluminium bar...so byebye yellow paint...



Original polish vs. my hand polish...



Bling,bling...



Yes....that´s how I like ist...:laugh:


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

Fabricated some seat brackets for the passenger seat. Took out the racing seat and installed 2 normal-looking seats.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

That's a strange map light.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Replaced wheel bearings on wretched, then started in on her new sister ( the unnamed one) removed the useless mega squirt wiring/fuel rail (no brain in the car) and started piecing together a working cis basic fuel injection and spark system.
its going to be a lot of work as the prev owner cut the harness to remove the cis :banghead:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Nobody else has done anything to their car in the past 11 days?  lol

Today I got it out of the garage, washed it, and drove it for the rest of the day. It will be my car of choice to take to work until I decide I need A/C again (then I'll swap back to the Jetta)


----------



## Hazi (May 19, 2014)

I replaced the exhaust on the golf 2 GTI


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I finished this. Do you see what I see?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Modified throttle valve, G60 valve cover and a modified accelerator cable holder. The hoses and pipes from the little round valve is fixed with a brass sleeve because of a broken pipe I think. 

Turn the hose from the valve cover ventilation a little bit and cut it shorter. So you will not have this ugly bow. I think this will look way better. :thumbup:

Aaaaand I see...a missing belt cover. :thumbdown: That´s what I don´t like so much. Because when you get something in the belt you have propably a engine damage really fast.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Sold the bitch.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Teighlor O' said:


> Sold the bitch.


Why?


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

All Eyez on me said:


> Why?




Moving to California in October. The thing sure as heck wouldn't pass any CA emissions. Looking for something more practical(that will carry surfboards) at this point. I'm sure I'll find another one at another time, but for now i gotta keep it simple.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Ok, I understand. Hmmm....giving up a car for CA emissions...I think I can´t do this.

Ohio to Cali...that´s a pretty nice distance...

Hopeful I´m in California in September too (our wedding trip and the first time ever in the states....yay!)...hope too meet some Scirocco enthusiasts for a nice cruise. :thumbup:

Any tips for car meetings in September we must see?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Teighlor O' said:


> Moving to California in October.


Teighlor, are you going back to Southern CA area?



All Eyez on me said:


> Hopeful I´m in California in September too


:thumbup: What shows are around are dependent on where you end up...the Bay Area has quite a few Scirocco enthusiasts, but the main show to get to every year is, of course, Bonelli GTG down by Pomona in November.

I'd love to cruise with either one of you! Teighlor, you have to go to Bonelli so we can _finally _meet and drink a :beer:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

ANSAracingb said:


> Teighlor, are you going back to Southern CA area?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heading to NorCal!.... SF, maybe a little north, possibly Russian River area. I really love that area. I love the surf in Stinson and Bolinas..


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today was boring...so I had to play around a little bit with chrome foil...
Before...



After...



Before...



After...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> Very cool!


More to come...new bumper, new (NOS) RSS hood and some other goodies are waiting to get done...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I had some free times toay, so I replaced the clutch cable that went strange on my lat ride last year. I initially thought that the cable was broken, then I gettho fixed it until today (there was a sudden extra slack in the cable, drove it only few kilometers with this fix).
Apparently, the PO used a longer cable ( p.n. Begins with 191, for what car is it?) and the plastic sleeve that goes through the firewall was out, so the metal wire sawes its way through the metal tube, causing the extra slack...

That's where I began today, now properly fixed, with proper parts.
Feels smoother on the clutch, and safer too.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Second to first one getting driver door done*

I bought a second Scirocco, same year but its a 8V unlike my 16V. reason being is that my black one needs a driver floor put in. I have the full floor and having a friend over to asses the repair offered up his red 8V in much better condition so despite repairs needed done the undercarriage is perfect with no jack marks or rust. Best thing was it has, oddly enough a rear spoiler like the 16V and a sunroof. 

The car







Driver door getting repairs done: This has been a challenge to make right, however my Autobody and paint courses are paying off.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Oil change


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Drove it to work today (actually, I've been driving it all week). I also ordered new door check rods, hatch struts, and Mars Red spray paint. Time to finally get around to repainting the Tornado Red sunroof panel I have from a mk2 Jetta...


----------



## 86cabbysd (Mar 2, 2014)

I saw this for cheap 
so I grabbed it for my mk1 scirocco. Going to paint it and make it look good.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Checked WOT for accelerator cable slack. 
I'm happy to report it is opening fully.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

Day 2 of my brake job.

Rusty rear carrier bolts are a bitch. :bang head:

But today after the rusty bolts gave in I actually made a bit of progress.




























Nice and clean......


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

dropped it off to get the brakes flushed and bleed, Tranny fluid check and slack taken off from the steering. Then it will be race.....trip ready


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Changing my oil at the moment, and trying to avoid looking at my messy shop. :thumbdown:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lowered it.




























Just about right. :thumbup:


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

Put in a new battery, and fired the ol' gal up for the first time this year. There is something about that CIS exhaust smell, it's intoxicating!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*dash delete, custom dash, heater system delete*

removed the dash and all the heater core , heater box parts to add some space, installed an old school double aluminum crossbar dash with a metal 16guage face... I will need to cut holes for all my new vdo stand alone guages.. Fuel, water temp, rpm, battery, and oil pressure.. RPM new... Im adding a GPS guided speedo and deleting my speedo system .. If its off by a bit, i honestly dont give a ****... it looks pretty.. With two hollow aluminum cross bars, you can insert rubber stuppers and they will screw right into the 4 side dash mount holes.. This mod is beyond nice... its just a fabrication pain in they ass.. I used thin style fiberboard to trace my top dash shape, My last ditch effort to finish this dash delete, refab will be to add leather to the top of the new fiberboard.. scratch that , boat vinyl... I will post pics soon.. i think some guys that want the race, touring look will love this mod... Thanks for looking .. Jeremy..


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

rovetherr said:


> Put in a new battery, and fired the ol' gal up for the first time this year. There is something about that CIS exhaust smell, it's intoxicating!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


You are right they call it carbon monoxide :laugh:

@cathy it can not be worse than mine
@joe looking good man!!


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

scirocco*joe said:


> Lowered it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, that looks nice, that's just about exactly how I'd like mine to sit. To me it looks like what the factory should have done. Can I ask your suspension/wheel/tire set up please?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

aarron said:


> Boy, that looks nice, that's just about exactly how I'd like mine to sit. To me it looks like what the factory should have done. Can I ask your suspension/wheel/tire set up please?


Thanks! Specs:

ST Coilovers. The wheels are by Fondmetal. 14x6, ET +33. Tires are 185-55/14 Federal SS-595.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Joe, the more I look at it, the more I like it! Will this be in Cinci?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

aarron said:


> Thanks Joe, the more I look at it, the more I like it! Will this be in Cinci?


Damn right it will. :thumbup:


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> You are right they call it carbon monoxide :laugh:


And delicious unburned hydrocarbons!

Bought a battery box, one-piece speedo cable, and shift lever pivot assembly. It will be nice to have the battery actually secured, I will finally be able to take her out for an auto-x or two!


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

I've cleaned and painted the steering box, ordered the shifter bushing

Envoyé de mon XT1058 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

{Pulls thread from bottom of page two. Dusts thread off} 

So, formerly my cargo bay looked like this. Overall, the system sounded good (if certain things would make it get a wee bit boomy.) But, the size..... 
The monster sub enclosure, I needed it gone. 
 


So, I finally bought a new sub. It only took me _four years_ to pull the trigger on that..... 

One of the things that Wilda's PO did was to have a wood floor made for the cargo bay. I like it - makes for a solid cargo floor, and gives you something to attach stuff to.  

Strap hinges are great for bolting things down.  
Hinges in place (I had bolted them to the box, set the box in place, and marked their location on blue tape) for drilling: 



Wood floor drilled, mounts, well, mounted:



"Front" view, sub installed. Those are 10-24 T bolts (thumbscrews, basically), threaded into T nuts (installed from the inside of the box): 
 


"Rear" view. Even with my normal complement of 'stuff'...... Holy carp! I have usable space!  



Once done, I cleaned up the cabling mess on the left a bit. Some spare flex loom I had on hand, a slight re-route at the amp... It hides now.


----------



## Hazi (May 19, 2014)

polisher


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Drove it since this week started out with better weather


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

On Saturday, started it for the first time in at least 5 years, if not 8. Life gets in the way sometimes.

Since the snow has melted, had replaced the fuel pump, pretty much all the fuel lines, cleaned the fuel filter, adjusted the floats in the carbs, installed silicone air hose with filters, changed the battery to an Optima Red Top, installed a diode leading to the alternator. Thanks to *fredybender* for all the help and directions with the carbs.

Also installed new seats (see post in this thread).

After a few attempts to start it, we opened the carbs up to find that some old fuel was still in the system, so we sucked it out of the carb bowls. Hooked up a 2 battery diesel truck with booster cables, then tackled the timing, which was way too retarded (especially since the MSD timing computer does already retard the timing by 20 degrees from 0 to 1000 RPM). Next up is making sure that both carbs are well in sync. Will then change all fluids.

Will be riding this summer for sure.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

3 weeks later my brake job is complete. :banghead:

Mechanics deserve every penny they charge when they work on these old cars. :thumbup:










Calipers and carriers painted, Rear caliper seals and dust boots replaced, New rotors and pads all around, New tie rods ends and ball joints, All new fasteners (replaced the rusty, stripped and cursed), New brake fluid.










The car was dropped on the ground Sunday morning at 3am...off to the alignment shop at 8am... garage cleaned up last night. 

I still suspect the master cylinder is in need of replacing.... I'll tackle this job in a few weeks when I want to tear out 1/2 the engine bay for access.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

PA 16v said:


> Will be riding this summer for sure.


Ça c'est :thumbup:


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Reattached the main negative battery cable - [battery -frame- transmission bolt.]
Torqued nut had unscrewed and fell off!

Why did I do the wiring inspection - always something to improve: the engine would cut out at every hit when driving on a road with the patched buckled seams every 50 feet.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

2pm
Rode my mountain bike to friends house
Took apart his cherry picker 
Carried on my bike piece by piece to my house 
Put together cherry picker at my house 
Went to hardware store bought chain 
Lifted engine
Attached trans mid air
Dropped motor in car with trans
Took cherry picker apart piece by piece 
Took it back to friends house 
Reassembled it 
4pm finished 
It's hard to do it by yourself but if you do,
Dropping it in as a unit is the easiest way


----------



## Kritter (Jun 7, 2001)

bought it...

a '79 Cobalt Blue... needs a motor and an interior. planning on a mildly built vr left over from a parts car and a good build thread. More to come.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> 2pm
> Rode my mountain bike to friends house
> Took apart his cherry picker
> Carried on my bike piece by piece to my house
> ...


Note scirocconaut left out what DAYS "2pm" and "4pm" fell on.

In a related story, I didn't do that. I recall riding miles to the U-Pull-It on a bicycle.
Funny - later they did 'Rails-to-Trails' right past it.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

MacGruber said:


> Note scirocconaut left out what DAYS "2pm" and "4pm" fell on.
> 
> In a related story, I didn't do that. I recall riding miles to the U-Pull-It on a bicycle.
> Funny - later they did 'Rails-to-Trails' right past it.












I know you were joking  but yeah same day 
15 minutes to attach 02a (it's tricky put the axle side in around flywheel first )
Some people remove the axle cup ) 
15 to drop it in, rest of the time I was hauling ass about a mile for each piece 
Of the hoist 
I put the axles on a few days later 
That was a lot tougher because mine are loebro welded too 
Almost no inboard flex only side to side flex in the cv 

If I lived close enough I would ride a bike to the junkyard and back 

Every day to check out new arrivals


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I gutted my steering rack. Sending out the casing to be chromed. Anddd said hello to her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey George 
Nice heckblende ! 


How much does chroming cost these 
Days?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

scirocconaut said:


> Hey George
> Nice heckblende !
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. 

Too much. I don't even know prices, I just send out and pay bill when it's done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*New rocker install on 83...*

the largest car page on the net and you can upload pics on the server... ahh, welcome to 1983... that drives me absolutely insane.. 

If anybody is attempting this please look me up, I could use some help my inner rocker triangle section is rotted , replacing this with new metal isn't enough, the support inside the rocker is shot , can I just weld in thicker metal to brace the inside of the rocker... I know everybody says this is structural , yet its tacked welded inside the rockers inner wall.. kinda ****ty.. help or advice welcome, the outer rocker is ready to go in, cut and perfect.. Thanks Jeremy


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Installed some HIDS with the euro lights and city lights. Put in the new radiator and shifter bushings. Changed the plugs and it runs great!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Drove it to a classic car meeting today 5 km from here and parked it.

Then I was going about 50 meters away and was very amused to see the people watching, discussing about the wide body and look at them making photos of my car. 

It was a little funny break for my brain today...

Saw a lot of nice other classic cars like DeLorean, Renault Alpine, Opels and a lot of very nice classic US-Cars. :thumbup:


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Avoided the front end getting backed into :banghead: decided it was time to install a horn after 3 years w/ out one. I went Hella Supertone.... Harsh sound, plenty loud at highway speeds, suuuper easy install!


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

added some more old school.

Zender









stebro muffler


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

Started the motor, let it warm up, and then washed off six or eight weeks of garage dust.
I have become a firm believer in smart battery maintainers.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

^^ Stylin as always, Gordon! :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Fun with one of everybody's favorite jobs - CV boots. 
Such a nasty, nasty job..... 
Right side's done now. Still need to do the lefts (no cracks there - they just seep a little at the seams.) 
(And, for funsies, I also need to do the same job on the wagon sometime....  )

Plus replacing the dust boot on my RF strut (that split maybe 3 months into its life.) So, off to do another alignment I go...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday I did some detailing in the interior of the Fat Lady...

Now like it...



Before...



After...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cleaned 30 years of grime off the underside of the hood!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Looks good! :thumbup:

Like the whole car. I like what you do to your cars. :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks! Likewise!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

After three years (almost) of owning this car, I FINALLY got around to replacing the worn out door check rods. They were shot so the doors wouldn't stay open. I've never done this job before and found that we can simply remove the speakers in the door panel to gain access to the check rod assembly inside the door shell. Screws into place from outside the door, but you have to maneuver it from inside the door.

I purchased them new from the dealership, and the original ones in our cars are obsolete and have been replaced with mk3 door check rods. See the slight difference below:


With the updated part number, you have to get a new mounting kit. The original ones we have are 2 roll pins (one inside the other) that mount the arm to the body. Updated kit for use with the new check rods contains a solid one-piece pin (with splines) and a locking washer. Sorry for the crappy pics:



I don't know if this was the right way but it worked for me. It seems the hole on the bottom tab from the body is ever so slightly larger than the hole in the top tab. I opted to install from the bottom, going up, then put the lock washer on the top, like so:


All in all, not a very difficult job! I had trouble with my passenger side door's roll pins - they were so tight that when I was using a punch to drive them out, the tabs on the body started bending. Other than that slight hiccup, very easy install. And now my doors stay open in two different positions!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I attempted to replace both my hatch struts. They're getting weaker and eventually the hatch is going to come down on my head, so I figured I'll prevent that.

I say "attempted" because the one I removed from the passenger side has no doubt been replaced before, and with the incorrect one to boot. The attachment bracket at the body uses the same ball<-->socket design as the top portion on the hatch. The original struts are a pin / C-clip style:

(incorrect one on the left, correct bracket in the middle, correct replacement on the right)


I changed out the left one no problem and the hatch is already noticeably better. So now all I have to do is get the correct bracket, pin, and C-clip and the other will be on shortly.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Ttoday I started taking apart my interior. No pics yet but I'm deleting the AC and Stereo setup as well as probably deleting the center console entirely. Going for a motorsport vibe with my 16v swap and removing everything I don't need to drive the car. But still keeping it streetable.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Towed it home. 
33 yr old fuel pump and accumulator finally bit the dust.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> Towed it home.
> 33 yr old fuel pump and accumulator finally bit the dust.


Don´t worry!

It´s an old car...he´s allowed. 

33yr old fuel pump has brought her money home. If the new one makes so long as the old one you´re good. :thumbup:

(Oh my god my worse english...I have to learn it better in the states in september...if not....I´m lost :what


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya it's all good, I expected it sooner or later,


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

Oil change. Coolant change (new overflow tank). Pre-cat installed to reduce noise and stop shattering my neighbors' windows. The difference is subtle, but I hope they appreciate.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Pushed it in the garage, ordered parts....


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I was busy & creative...long story short....take a look what I´ve done today...


----------



## mk2_drew (Nov 9, 2013)

Did some engine bay cleanup from previous repair grime and dirt.
Next up is the hood grime and some visible parts will be cleaned up as well.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Went to the junkyard and found a Corrado that uses the same rear hatch struts mounting bracket as the mk2 Scirocco, so I bought that and came home to finish installation of the new struts.

They work awesome.

I also found a b3 Passat 16v out there so I grabbed the dual fan setup off the car. I was thinking about getting the radiator too but figured I'd be smart to just get a new one from work. So hopefully soon I'll have that assembly swapped into place.

:thumbup:


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Fitted the axe, alternator and bracket, made bracket to fixed the intercooler


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Figured out why she stopped running. Win!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Made a long road trip to pick these up dirt cheap: a full set of clean tear drops with almost new tires, and an extra one for free


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

And he said...


...let there be light! 



More and more 80´s feeling inside...yeah! :laugh:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Car is looking good all eyez on me!! Can't wait to see the fat lady and you again soon. I like the louvers a lot!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Brought the rocco to her (our) new home, finally! 










Still have to clean and organize the garage, but it's a step forward.

Note our neighbor's car behind, we're in a pretty secure street :laugh:


----------



## pleger (Oct 18, 2013)

New exhaust on mine. All in the name of fun and a good time.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

pleger said:


> New exhaust on mine. All in the name of fun and a good time.


Why?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

prom king said:


> Why?


Because dumb people doing dumb things....


(Just making fun...no attack :beer

@ Meltkamp: YEAH!!! Next weekend we´re doing a scirocco-party like you never had one before. :beer::laugh::thumbup:
And the louver is mounted now! I´ll bring it with the Fat Lady to the meeting. 

Please give me a short info until next friday when you will show up here. It will be perfect if we can drive on 10 or 11 a.m.


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*still saying goodby to uncle spong wing... I surely wont miss her!!*

Got half the wing delete welded and finished, have a bit of body work to do then i''ll start side 2.. Taking me forever trying to save the rubber while welding , should have removed the rear glass but this is working , just slows down the process making sure things are cooling properly welding around the window seals.. more fun, more dust, Second step was removing the little shark fin lip left under the wing at the bottom, and welding in some smooth contours .. Cut weld, putty, not to thrilling.. 








will need to clean up my line a bit I dropped my angle grinder on the edge when I cut my finger .. not real bright.. more blood more work, Viva Vw...


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*faady*



All Eyez on me said:


> Because dumb people doing dumb things....
> 
> 
> (Just making fun...no attack :beer
> ...


was hoping the fat lady name would die when new owner purchased her, something new sci-oprah... I guess not.. followed the car for a while now, neat setup..


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I don´t think so.

Because *I* gave her that name and the Scirocco was never before on internet before I bought it. It was sleeping the last 15 years in a dark garage. I bought it, de-rusted it and repaired it almost completely now. So I am the new owner! 

All my cars have names....this is "The Fat Lady". And *I* like her name.


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*good answer*



All Eyez on me said:


> I don´t think so.
> 
> Because *I* gave her that name and the Scirocco was never before on internet before I bought it. It was sleeping the last 15 years in a dark garage. I bought it, de-rusted it and repaired it almost completely now. So I am the new owner!
> 
> All my cars have names....this is "The Fat Lady". And *I* like her name.



I swore somebody purchased that car recently, I must be sniffing to much bondo and primer, its a nice build,... The fat lady can stay, lol


----------



## pleger (Oct 18, 2013)

prom king said:


> Why?


All for fun and to be a little different.


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*fixed huge jack holes, from a jack hole...*

started my inner rockers, and outer floor pan fix.. welded in some new metal after hours of grinding. need to finish tonight, used some self tappers to hold the metal in place for welding, they will be removed at the end. <a href="http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/naturaltraining/media/IMAG0042_zpsbfb3e18d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a610/naturaltraining/IMAG0042_zpsbfb3e18d.jpg" border="0" alt="Rot city usa.. inner rocker and pan photo IMAG0042_zpsbfb3e18d.jpg"/></a><a href="http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/naturaltraining/media/IMAG0060_zps62f661a0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a610/naturaltraining/IMAG0060_zps62f661a0.jpg" border="0" alt="patch under way, inner rocker floor pant photo IMAG0060_zps62f661a0.jpg"/></a>

I hope to have the car finished by fall, more backyard work to come.. onward!!


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

sent it into the paint shop on Monday. Should get it back in a couple weeks.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Hoping for pics with fresh and shiny paint! :thumbup: Good luck! :thumbup:

Tomorrow I will clean the Fat Lady up and polish her for our Scirocco meeting on Saturday. Meltkamp will arrive here on 10 in the morning so we can take her for the ride to the meeting.

Pics will follow.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I gave the steering wheel a friend to talk to.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Drove the sh!t out of her.
That car might be masochist.
I try to drive her gnetly and smoothly, she runs like crap.
I beat her to death, then she purrrrs like a kitten on my lap on a cold winter night...
Go figure.

Does anyone know a good psychanalyst for cars?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Washed & waxed it. Saturday I have a car shooting for a german car magazine with it. ic:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

All Eyez on me said:


> Washed & waxed it. Saturday I have a car shooting for a german car magazine with it. ic:


Are you not on a honeymoon right now


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Neptuno said:


> Are you not on a honeymoon right now


No mention of _who_ he actually washed and waxed....

Congrats for the wedding BTW


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

onurB said:


> No mention of _who_ he actually washed and waxed....
> 
> Congrats for the wedding BTW


:laugh: x2


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Hai! Like Mr. Miyagi told. :laugh:

:laugh: You guys are great! :thumbup:

No unfortunately we´re not on honeymoon right now. We both have to work one more week. Then our plane starts on September the 7th to New York. We´ll spent 3 days there and then the journey will take us to California. In California I hopefully get my rental (Dodge Challenger R/T). Scirocco MK1 or II was no renter to find...(damn ).

From Cali we´ll take a round trip over Las Vegas, Flagstaff, maybe Bonneville (hopefully) and Phoenix etc. Every day in a other place.  We first-timers want to see as much as possible from your beautiful country.  

So when I have to sit here for one more week in germany I thought I can do the shooting for the magazine...because they asked me for it. Never had one of my cars in a magazine before. So I thought by myself....just do it.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Got the mounts fabbed finally


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Took some pics with my own camera during the photoshooting for the (German) Motoraver Mag today...

Then did some photoshopping and I think I like it...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Good news: Today I changed the oil and finally replaced the loose power steering belt. Squeaks are gone!
Bad news: it's going to start raining (again) at any moment, so no drives.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Did this last weekend, but I finally got around to installing the A2 16v radiator and b3 Passat dual fan assembly.

Minor mods were required:
* Spliced the b3 Passat fan connector into the car's harness (1985 Scirocco fan connector is different) - side note, the wires between the two are the same colors but are for different speeds, so don't match them exactly to same color (except ground, of course)
* Moved power steering reservoir farther over to the passenger side to clear the radiator's extra length. P/S will be removed entirely in the near future, I hope
* Drilled an extra hole in the top of the front apron/subframe piece for the radiator locating pin on the bottom passenger side - there are some pre-existing holes but none far enough over
* Modified the passenger side upper hold-down bracket (bent different shape with a vise) to securely hold the radiator into place
* Upper and lower hoses used are for 1990 GLI 9A without A/C (but my car never had it anyway). They fit the longer radiator and 8v hose outlets/inlets perfectly

Pretty easy swap all in all. The dual fans are much quieter than my original 8v fan, plus the shroud / fan motor isn't as long so there is slightly more space in the engine bay behind the fan assembly  always a plus!


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Got mine out last weekend after sitting for 3 years. Now I've found a fuel leak from the filler pipe to the gas tank. Awesome.

That's what I get for not driving it I suppose.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

sw05s2k said:


> Got mine out last weekend after sitting for 3 years. Now I've found a fuel leak from the filler pipe to the gas tank. Awesome.
> 
> That's what I get for not driving it I suppose.


Dude has it been that long since you made it to cincy? You know im still trying to sell that exhaust that I though you get?

Get that car going. It has good bones!


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Neptuno said:


> Dude has it been that long since you made it to cincy? You know im still trying to sell that exhaust that I though you get?
> 
> Get that car going. It has good bones!


Yeah, 3 years ago. Shocking. Can't believe how time flies. My wife got me an exhaust (3 years ago) which is still sitting in the box in the garage I'm hoping to get it installed this weekend.

I replaced the fuel filler neck hose last night which was leaking/dripping. Looks like I fixed the fuel leak (yay me) so now I'm going to start working on getting it running better. It's a bit spluttery when you rev it up past 3-4k so something is off.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Rolled her out on four wheels today and gave her a bath! Feels good 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Rolled her out on four wheels today and gave her a bath! Feels good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Took the Falcon out for a drive, still need to fix the seat sliders, just a short trip. My friend said " sitting in the passenger seat is like watching someone else play a video game". He still ain't drivin' it. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cleaned a lot of the grime that you can see on that passenger seat


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Light is a little off, but see the bolster on the left side of the passenger seat and the seat itself... not to bad.... I'll keep scrubbing and see how they turn eace:

*BEFORE:*









*AFTER:*


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Light is a little off, but see the bolster on the left side of the passenger seat and the seat itself... not to bad.... I'll keep scrubbing and see how they turn eace:
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*


Your interior is fantastic.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

der hauptmann said:


> Your interior *was* fantastic.


There use to be a time in which I would have said that in present tense. My car, as many that have seen it personally, has been deteriorating as time passes by.

Not the best pictures


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> There use to be a time in which I would have said that in present tense. My car, as many that have seen it personally, has been deteriorating as time passes by.
> 
> Not the best pictures



Are the seats/dash all stock? I love the plaid and the color. Never seen that.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

der hauptmann said:


> Your interior is fantastic.


I agree. That color combo is great :thumbup:

It painfully remind me that my interior too, is in need of a deep clean..


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

der hauptmann said:


> Are the seats/dash all stock? I love the plaid and the color. Never seen that.


82-83 cars in the US had the option of red, blue, black and tan plaid combinations. With a cirrus gray car like mine black and red interiors were the choices. The dash would match the color combination in these. I know that the blue and tan had been used in 84 (maybe newer) sciroccos too


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I will be test fitting these latter this weekend! Also, I hope some other ebay stuff comes...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> I will be test fitting these latter this weekend! Also, I hope some other ebay stuff comes...


Delivery!!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## abrasilian (Oct 10, 2013)

I got some new wires, plugs, distributor cap, but didn't really need a coil but mine was ug. Some polishing, paint and stickers. Also seemed to get a better ground. More tomorrow.

















I read a lot and came to the conclusion the bosch coil is as good as any. Still got nologys bc they look sweet! 


03 BMP 20THAE


----------



## abrasilian (Oct 10, 2013)

Coil in, nology hot wires, bosch plugs, rotor, cap, vaccumm lines, lots of cleaning.

Before:








After:










16v Rocco/20TH AE


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

My little associate and I washed and detailed in preparation for the S. Florida Scirocco driving season!


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

Opened up my manifold for a big throttle body. Going to match the gasket at the head too.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I took this of my 82 and you can tell why I need to find a new one


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I put mine into storage mode today. Because it's cold out, it's snowed (significantly) already, and there's already salt on the roads.  

See you again in March, little buddy.....


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I took my red monster out for a spirited drive today


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)

Figured out why my project wouldn't ever go into 5th


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Ouch. That's some carnage there!


----------



## abrasilian (Oct 10, 2013)

Bought another one!









And cleaned it up a little... Love it!!










16v Rocco/20TH AE


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)

put the control arms back on with new poly mounts and installed the rebuilt transmission (absolutely no parts were used from transmission pictured in my previous post)


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm buzzin hard off 3m adhesive cleaner spray and other stuff but damn the underside of my hood is lookin better  3 hrs in, on my 3rd old credit card scraper and I'm about 2/3 done


----------



## scirocco93230 (Nov 30, 2013)

Replaced the upper and lower fuel injector O-rings, those plastic injector air shrouds and the O-rings for the shrouds. Then I replaced the heater control valve. Finally, I charged the battery because I left the headlight switch in the "on" position all day. Tomorrow I have to check the brakes on the driver side, the wheel was locking up as I was backing up in the driveway, but only when I tapped on the brake. If it wasn't a Scirocco, I probably would have sold it long ago...


----------



## scirocco93230 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wired in a headlight reminder buzzer, tired of charging my battery after leaving the lights on.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Added some valves.


----------



## AKScirocco16v (Apr 1, 2005)

Started it for the first time in 10 years.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzizq0YxV4c

88 16v, 58k orig miles. Exhaust is a bit smokey, and there is oil in my intake (PCV?), trying to figure it out now.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Broken !*

I stared at my new set of valve springs.......This summer after an awesome night drive, went through the local Sonic...some rice burner drives behind me and revs the motor...sounded horrible...So......he goes into the car wash just behind me....Heres my chance I thought, to let some kid with a Honda hear what a 16V on Webers sounds like...I idle into the ajoining washbay..then rev the beejesus out of the motor...sounded fantastic...the sound through the Flowmaster echoing off the walls. I pull out onto the highway,tic,tic,tic....broke a valve spring on #2 cylinder....Its been sitting for months now....getting the itch...I'll fix it soon...Happy Holidays to all!!!!!


----------



## Brixy (May 30, 2014)

*How to spend a day off work*









Heated up the shop on a bitter morning in Canada and messed about with the new toy. Picked her up from previous owner who had brought it up from Florida 4 years ago. Body almost entirely rust free but many small issues (34 years can be hard on all of us). Managed to find on Vortex a passenger side mirror which I successfully mounted - got car in April and have always found it looked lopsided without it (thankfully the German engineers prep the passenger door for this mirror even if not installed). Now I need to find out why: no lights work on drivers side when high beams turned on, license plate lights don't work, trunk light doesn't work, rear wiper doesn't work, horns don't work, front wiper only runs on slow speed, no fan, heat or AC etc. looking forward to many winter days in the shop. 

Have been a Scirocco nut since my first car-a 1979 Champagne Rocco, second car was a 1981 S which was vandalized and written off in 1994 while in winter storage. Happy to behind the wheel of another.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Stood in shed at home and surveyed 3 rocco's and a Golf 1. Colibri Green car will get a battery loan and a spin around the block Sunday morning before Valerie comes home from UK....

<a href="http://s4.photobucket.com/user/roccodingo/media/rd2Darkanres.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/roccodingo/rd2Darkanres.jpg" border="0" alt="road shot.. photo rd2Darkanres.jpg"/></a>

Stood in workshop and surveyed 2 rocco's, Yilds blue Scirocco will be coming to life this year.... blew about $1500 on more parts with last night's orders...:banghead:

<a href="http://s4.photobucket.com/user/roccodingo/media/070412Blueroc1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/roccodingo/070412Blueroc1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 070412Blueroc1.jpg"/></a>

Doesnt help that the $AU is now trading at 0.81US$..... shoulda bought more when our currency was running at $1.10 US..... more :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Old Silvergreen is still collecting parts, estimate it at about $4000 now....

<a href="http://s4.photobucket.com/user/roccodingo/media/bentlft.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/roccodingo/bentlft.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo bentlft.jpg"/></a>

Brownroc is just brown roc, sittin waiting for some love.....

<a href="http://s4.photobucket.com/user/roccodingo/media/brocco131res.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/roccodingo/brocco131res.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo brocco131res.jpg"/></a>

Old bluerocc is doing the same as brownroc......

.mmm old pics, better get my ass into gear and take a few newies....:thumbup:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Replaced the timing belt and water pump, funny, my pump has 9 holes, and the housing only 8. I have to return one pump. (long story), now to get the a/c hooked back up. I didn't disconnect any of the hoses, as a matter of fact, I unbolted the compressor from its frame. What a PITA.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Did you flip the compressor over the passenger side fender to do work? I've been there for the same job including the motor mount :beer:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Continue to keep her charge and happy.

bajan


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

Crap winter wheels and a fresh tank of gas..


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

New battery


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Scirocco Purchase #38 for me. 
*
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/gtxscirocco/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0854d5dc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v199/gtxscirocco/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0854d5dc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps0854d5dc.jpg"/></a>


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Red typically isn't my favorite color, but damn, that one looks really nice. :thumbup: And 38? Competing with Daun?


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

I lowered the swaybar to clear the tt race header on my 16v, used a scrap piece of 1x2" square steel tube, 2 hours labor. someone on the forum told me that they had never heard of anyone going this route and I shod just go aftermarket, I took it as a challenge lol here are some pics

<a href="http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Jonathan_Schrader/media/IMG_1786_zps24de8f2f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f114/Jonathan_Schrader/IMG_1786_zps24de8f2f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1786_zps24de8f2f.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Jonathan_Schrader/media/IMG_1785_zpsc2bc59a4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f114/Jonathan_Schrader/IMG_1785_zpsc2bc59a4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1785_zpsc2bc59a4.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Jonathan_Schrader/media/IMG_1782_zps4cc27077.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f114/Jonathan_Schrader/IMG_1782_zps4cc27077.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1782_zps4cc27077.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Jonathan_Schrader/media/IMG_1781_zps38e98a88.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f114/Jonathan_Schrader/IMG_1781_zps38e98a88.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1781_zps38e98a88.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Jonathan_Schrader/media/IMG_1780_zpsc810dc08.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f114/Jonathan_Schrader/IMG_1780_zpsc810dc08.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1780_zpsc810dc08.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Jonathan_Schrader/media/IMG_1779_zpsbf506503.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f114/Jonathan_Schrader/IMG_1779_zpsbf506503.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1779_zpsbf506503.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Jonathan_Schrader/media/IMG_1783_zpsf9dfdcff.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f114/Jonathan_Schrader/IMG_1783_zpsf9dfdcff.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1783_zpsf9dfdcff.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Jonathan_Schrader/media/IMG_1784_zps70bffc92.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f114/Jonathan_Schrader/IMG_1784_zps70bffc92.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1784_zps70bffc92.jpg"/></a>


----------



## pleger (Oct 18, 2013)

Got wheels and tires put on and mocked up my new hood. Coilovers are coming within the next couple months and I gotta start ripping the rain tray apart to get the blower motor replaced.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Ehm.....you have some paint on your hood.

Don´t you want to clean that mess up?

:laugh:

Just joking...


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

pleger said:


> [/URL]


Reminds me of one of the of "Andy Warhol" BMWs.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today I was playing with my cluster and some LED´s. With a liitle advice from Jeff (ziggirocco) and my own way to make the wrong delivered LED fit in the original sockets now this is my result. I love it! :thumbup:

Black = Original, White = wrong socket LED



So I made it fit...





It works!!! By daylight...



In darkness...



Video...test if everything´s working...








If I want I can change the collor of my race rev counter to white with some klicks...(7 colors exchangeable). but I like the blue...same color as the car is...


----------



## 2Dogs (Dec 15, 2014)

I sprayed three gallons of plastidip on my rallycross car.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice job Robbie!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thanks alot! :thumbup:

You made me do it. :beer:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today it was time for some bright lights in my ahstray, the heater bezel and the cigarette lighter (but my cars are all no smoking area....you want to smoke....WALK! )



@ ziggirocco: My bezel is full bright. Maybe you should convert your LED to a own build socket like mine. I took a LED, soldered it to two cables and put it in with a piece of hose fitting into the heater bezel hole. The result was superbright light in the bezel. 

Does anybody know if the light switch and the rear window heater switch is illuminated originally? If yes I know what do do next.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks very nice, I had replaced mine with a tiny led also gave me this result





















Working on that in the future to get it lit more evenly.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I have some issues with a cold at the moment...

But today I started making a new nice set of wheels for my wife´s daily Scirocco. First wheels is not finished yet...but you will see....way better than before...


Peint stripping...


After 2 innings...


Some grinding with the big green polishing machine (my scirocco on axle stands and 3rd gear in )


Some polishing done with a polishing set and the dril & some handwork...still need some more work especially on the braces. This is only come by with handwork....will need some more time.







As I started the Wheel had dents, was silver painted (really worse) and it was really ugly...now I´m afraid....my wife will let me do the other 3 Wheels too....:laugh:


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

Reassemble after detailing:beer: Still more to do as I wait out this cold winter!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Looks very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Fresh zinc coating is so pretty looking. Wish it wasnt so crazy expensive.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

D_Kraus_Dirtbiker said:


> Reassemble after detailing:beer: Still more to do as I wait out this cold winter!


Boy that looks nice. What are you guys using to clean your fuel injector lines? :beer::thumbup:


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

* To clean the fuel lines I simply used a soft rag and some rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

rebuilt (stripped and cleaned) the hydraulic lifters as done in this video: www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySf0r8GGMOY
replaced the timing belt and retimed the motor
cleaned and fixed door latches on both sides
rekeyed passenger lock cylinder
put a rearview mirror back in my car (hasn't had one for 2+ years)
replaced the pcv grommet

not all done today


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Owned this page. :laugh:

Did nothing these days....but today I bought something nice for my GTI valves...



You can´t have enough tools...never!


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)

swapped to mkIV rear brake calipers


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

Installed a manual choke lever for my dual Weber setup to ease startups in colder weather.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

told it I:heart:it!!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

PA 16v said:


> Installed a manual choke lever for my dual Weber setup to ease startups in colder weather.


How did you routed it?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I drove it, and it was _fun._


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

High pressure cleaned one of my seats from my widebody....tomorrow I have to do the second seat...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

PA 16v said:


> Installed a manual choke lever for my dual Weber setup to ease startups in colder weather.



What do you run for Ignition and Timing? Currently working on converting to Dual webers as well. Think I'm going to use MSD ignition and timing. 





All Eyez on me said:


> High pressure cleaned one of my seats from my widebody....tomorrow I have to do the second seat...



Cool fabric. Very retro. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

mellbergVWfan said:


> What do you run for Ignition and Timing? Currently working on converting to Dual webers as well. Think I'm going to use MSD ignition and timing.


MSD 6AL ignition control. MSD Timing computer. Stock VW ignition control module (7-pin). MSD blaster coil. Stock distributor.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

All Eyez on me said:


> High pressure cleaned one of my seats from my widebody....tomorrow I have to do the second seat...


I've never heard of anyone using a pressure washer on seat fabric. Interesting... How did it come out? Any regrets?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

No regrets. Because it has no electric parts.

I always do this with the high pressure cleaner. This thing gets EVERYTHING of Dirt out of the seats. Much more better than any Tornador gun, washing machine (if you disassembled the seats) or anything else.

Once I had a white Scala interior from the junkjard....deep dirty with dogs hair, axle boot grease and other stuff. High pressure cleaner made the job....interior was like a new one.

My washed seats always come out like new...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Ordered some new parts: new washer jet for hood, new coolant level sensor, new whip antenna, and new turn signal stalk. Yay parts!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Brought another 78 mk1 Scirocco parts car for $100.00


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations Randall. :thumbup: NIIIIICE Price! 

Wish I had this luck...but no...I had to buy a MKII for this price 2 hours ago. 

No suspension and brakes in it....but I have all parts in reserve. So I think fixing this thing will be done in 3 days...


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Getting ready with Greybeard 2.1


Via rotary phone and Eunice the operator


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Prepared some parts for my new 100$ Scirocco coming soon...(have to pick it up these days by his owner).

So I had to rob some parts of of my wifes donor car....complete front axle, Rear axle, brakes etc. and made some parts new. Prepairing for install...

New parts:

- Rear Brakelines
- Rear Brakes hoses
- Front brake discs
- Front brake pads
- Front brake hoses
- Wishbone rubbers front
- New track rod ends
- One new wheel bearing in front

All in 4 hours...now everythingis ready and I hope I can DRIVE this thing home. Former owner failed to do this in 3 years...so it´s on me. This is why the car was so cheap.  Luck for me...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*speedo cable gear*

replaced my worn-in-one-small-area speedo drive gear.  *shrug*



^with a NOS (in my posession) unit^


it fixed my skippy and *very* intermittent (and finally kaput) speedo output as of the last few days. added a 1/2 pint of fresh 8ow9o amsoil synth gear lube to top it up for good measure. :thumbup:



test drove and found neither: visible oil seepage from the speedo cable mounting area, nor olfactory offense. :thumbup: <---gear oil leakage is purty hard to miss with the nose. 


speedo+odo work again (yay!)....and will check for seepage after the ride to work in the a.m. 


a much longer (45min) drive than my post-fix drive (up to the store and back).


all should be well though.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Carl for the above fix  why

I looked over my new to me White 78 S1, will be starting a thread about this Scirocco tomorrow


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

ginster86roc said:


> replaced my worn-in-one-small-area speedo drive gear.  *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it causing the speedo needle to sort of hop up and down as the speed climbed form 0-30 for example and smoothing out the faster you drove (before repair), I ask since this is what mine does and although I have not spent time looking for the fault this may be a possible if you had similar symptoms.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

ziggirocco said:


> Was it causing the speedo needle to sort of hop up and down as the speed climbed form 0-30 for example and smoothing out the faster you drove (before repair), I ask since this is what mine does and although I have not spent time looking for the fault this may be a possible if you had similar symptoms.


 Sounds like your cable is binding. New ones are cheap.  


Me: 
I ordered a bunch of stuff last night. It's finally time to do that head gasket that's been leaking oil for, oh, 4 years or so....  
Still need to go get a new battery. And, still need to pull her out of storage mode (still waiting for a good rain to come and wash the salt off of the roads around here. :banghead: )


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I already tried that, no diff.


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

onurB said:


> How did you routed it?


Drilled a hole about a half-inch above and right of where the throttle cable goes through the firewall. Mounted it to the side of the center console near the triple gauges above the radio.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Put every axle parts in, changed the brake fluid, oil & filter and my new car is almost ready for takeoff...just have to change the fuel filler hose....it´s rusted...

Now only the short driveschaft is missing & some wheels.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

ziggirocco said:


> Was it causing the speedo needle to sort of hop up and down as the speed climbed form 0-30 for example and smoothing out the faster you drove (before repair)


naw...mine was a sudden malfunction....

followed by zero operation....followed by intermittent operation...and finally zero operation, yet again.


all in the span of a day and a half.


turns out, the speedo gear i pulled out of the trans was ever-so-slightly flat-spotted _in one spot_....just enough to make it act wonky.


your symptoms sound more like a (classic) binding/kinked cable....though your previous posts indicated you've already investigated that.


just for esses and geez: i'd double check my cable end @ the cluster....could be loose/not squarely connected. and also the gear oil level in the trans, and top up as necessary. 


otherwise replace cable with a new or at least known-to-be-good unit.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Getting ready with Greybeard 2.1
> 
> 
> Via rotary phone and Eunice the operator



Hey What you spray those with???? It looks nice and simple! :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Just finished putting the modified 90amp alternator in the stock 82 with ac position. Connected the battery and started it after sitting outside unstarted since December. Boom, cranked, go 13v of juice


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Hey What you spray those with???? It looks nice and simple! :thumbup:


Vht header paint


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

Front lip painted and finally back on the car!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vrbrett said:


> Front lip painted and finally back on the car!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Awesome !!!

Look forward to seeing this Scirocco at H20i in the future 

On my way to get some bumper parts for 78 gold Scirocco


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Sealed my windshield yesterday because of a little waterfalls on my a-pillar...under baddest requirements at my scirocco hangar...too much wood flew around and messed up my my wife, me and MY CAR!!!  Not so funny to work when somebody does woodwork, very much excessive noise and DIRT! :banghead:

Found a little bit of rust, but it wasn´t so much...sanded out and some primer & new paint will do the job...






First thing after this was driving to a washbox and clean the Fat Lady...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I finally got mine out of the garage and started driving it!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ Shiny! 

I did the same, last night. Pulled her out of her sleeping spot. Replaced battery (the Tender's red-green blinking said it was time. As did the 2006 date label on the battery. :laugh: )
Drove her to work today. :happydance:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Realized that my weekend work was all for nothing. Still water inside...:banghead:

Now I need a good idea to seal this invisible....quick! :banghead:


----------



## 81sciroccorelived (Feb 1, 2009)

All Eyez on me said:


> High pressure cleaned one of my seats from my widebody....tomorrow I have to do the second seat...


I have thought of cleaning that way, does it do any damage to the fabric?


----------



## 81sciroccorelived (Feb 1, 2009)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Getting ready with Greybeard 2.1
> 
> 
> Via rotary phone and Eunice the operator


Is this the audi 3a bubble block by chance?


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

81sciroccorelived said:


> Is this the audi 3a bubble block by chance?


Yes that is a 3A block


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

81sciroccorelived said:


> I have thought of cleaning that way, does it do any damage to the fabric?


Nope. Just make sure you´re not too near. 1 Feet + - 6 inches are good.


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

I took my engine apart after I cleaned the exterior of the block. Unfortunately found the camshafts and lifters damaged, something I wasn't planning to have to rectify and will likely set me back a couple of months.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Drove my new MKII home to my scirocco garage.

Found it by accident. Had a little moment time at work to check out ebay with my cell phone and there it was...only 5 miles from my garage...with no axels, no battery, no key and some other issues. Fixed it with parts out of my shel in two evenings at the garage of the former owner and drove it home today.

Here are some pics from saving another scirocco scala from the crusher...had a nice testing round and a wash. Now it sits at my garage waiting for some more repairs and a new owner if my wife don´t want him.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

New fuel filter, added power steering fluid. Later this week oil change and insurance. Hopefully that's it for the season other then being beaten like a redheaded stepchild.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ They are good for that!  

Yesterday: 
I finally decided to get a Komfortblinker kit for the car. That got installed last night.  
It's one of those 'convenience features' that I've so missed...... 

That out of the way.... Replaced the rear bumper brackets. Yays, it sits on the car straight again!


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

Cleaned connecting rods (which will be getting ARP 302 ford bolts & resized) and polished pistons (gotta weigh/balance)


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Finally used the rad I have had for about 8 years. Also not more coolent leaks inside the rad support that never showed up on the ground because the support drains were full of rust proofing....


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Drove it to work today :thumbup:


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

My baby got a blaupunkt Bluetooth radio, 4 blaupunkt 4x6s, a Helix 200w amp, and a Rockford slim 12in sub. My radio is finally louder than my engine  can't hear any rattles anymore either


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

I went to the motorcycle/atv dealership where my neighbor works as the service manager to borrow some of his measuring tools (micrometer, bore gauge, etc) for measuring my engine for the rebuild and also found out he has a 3 beam scale and jigs and stuff for balancing pistons and rods from when he worked on race bikes in the 90's. I told him he was my new favorite person.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today i got my new perfect fit carpet for the Fat Lady from ebay.de and 10 minutes later...





I love the new look inside! :heart:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great! .... Is that a cookie I see......


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

*lol* No thats no cookie...that are carpet rests I cut out.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

My rollbar is back in...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I installed a new Megasquirt II chip into my formerly Megasquirt I ECU. I was able to connect to it, and flash new firmware onto it.

It was like going back to the first time I installed Megasquirt. New settings, everything from scratch!

It ALMOST started. Coughing and cranking, it fired but wouldn't stay running. Time to charge the battery and have another go another day!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Polished my rear bar and put on ziggirocco´s saying in this thread from 2013...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> I installed a new Megasquirt II chip into my formerly Megasquirt I ECU. I was able to connect to it, and flash new firmware onto it.
> 
> It was like going back to the first time I installed Megasquirt. New settings, everything from scratch!
> 
> It ALMOST started. Coughing and cranking, it fired but wouldn't stay running. Time to charge the battery and have another go another day!



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*I just found this little "do hickey" when I took pictures of the Scirocco last Sunday   *

*BRAND NEW, NEVER WORN.:thumbup:*


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I've been driving mine around for the last week or two. This past Sunday one of the local VW dealerships had their first "Dubs and Doughnuts" event (similar to 'Cars and Coffee') and wouldn't you know my 'Rocco developed an exhaust leak on the drive there? I'm dropping it off tonight to have the leak looked at and get the front wheel bearings replaced. 

I wasn't the only Scirocco at the show: a guy drove in from Dayton and I missed him by 10 minutes. Was that someone from here? Red 16V with mesh wheels. ???


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

After work I did a bit more work on my new modified bumper for the Fat Lady and was creative on my 15€ (16,50 $) Zender wheels I bought a while ago...

Bumper work...






Wheel work from today. First wheel is now like I want it...





Old pics as I bought them...



After the first quick polish...



And yes...I drove my daily scirocco...a day without driving a scirocco is a lost day.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> And yes...I drove my daily scirocco...a day without driving a scirocco is a lost day.


Jeez, I feel _lucky_ when I have a chance to *look* at her these days...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

onurB said:


> Jeez, I feel _lucky_ when I have a chance to *look* at her these days...


Poor boy. Hope this will getting better for you. :beer:

I can see three of our Sciroccos every day (two are mine, the third is my wife´s). For the rest I always have to wait till I have time to do something on them or the weekends. Have them stored about 20 miles from here in my rented garage.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Polished my rear bar and put on ziggirocco´s saying in this thread from 2013...


Cool!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Last week:*
Upgraded to Megasquirt 2, and flashed MS2/Extra 3.3.3 onto the new chip.

Re-initialized all settings from scratch. Loaded a new spark table.

Set base timing with a timing light. (I've never done that properly before - always just fudged it close enough till it ran )

*Yesterday:*

Registered the car. Drove it to car parts store and got it a new wideband oxygen sensor. Came home and installed it.

Ran a new ground directly to the cylinder head for the megasquirt. Signals are more stable now. Fixed a short inside the connector for the coolant temp sensor.

Fixed the stereo. Works on all four speakers now! 

Cleaned it out. Trunk was filled with junk. Vacuumed it out.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Last weekend: Won a trophy for the best car in my year of build (1978) with the Fat Lady in Herten/Germany on the Youngtimer Vestival, one of europe´s biggest meetings.  I was totally shocked and surprised.  Wow...

Today: Spent my daily scirocco a new green drivers side door with NO RUST. After two years of anger about this damn rusty spot in the middle of my door. It´s gone...now I have a rustfree green door, everything works and the the mirror is better than ever before. *YES!!! *:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*LIGHT..we have great light!*

Finally relayed my Hella headlights...the difference is amazing!


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

nothing yet, but am working on her tonight, have to make some progress if I want to ride her this summer.





































also gone install this:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Did some lazy work...changed my tire valve caps from grenades to the better fitting crown caps because it´s a "Prinz Tuning" Wide Body...and Prinz means Prince...






I like this tiny stupid details...


----------



## Kazuki (May 21, 2008)

Changed t-stat and cleaned the grime out of everything it sat for 10 years .......


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I grab the bull by its horns this week. (If that expression ever existed in english...)




Some head work to come...



For these:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

onurB said:


> I grab the bull by its horns this week. (If that expression ever existed in english...)


Yes it exists 




onurB said:


>


Looking forward to seeing these Carbs on your Scirocco engine :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Kazuki said:


> Changed t-stat and cleaned the grime out of everything it sat for 10 years .......


Nasty!! 

I can only imagine how bad the fuel system looks...


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

Almost complete.. Needs alignment and full detail ,-)


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

And a little more black/red contrast and some more low. Then it will look real real good! :thumbup:


----------



## zaccutt (Jul 31, 2013)

Stripped her. Hacked her apart.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

zaccutt said:


> Stripped her. Hacked her apart.


Out of context, this could sound a little, hum, strange?:laugh:



California 16v said:


> Looking forward to seeing these Carbs on your Scirocco engine :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hell, me too!

However, _pendant ce temps_, in the meantime...
Mocking up









But, but, what the sweet bejeezus!?!?:sly:
_hecho en Mexico?_... Fawk, well, I'll go to bed more brilliant tonight. Still, I need to be taught a little about this.









That's it for today, next: spa pump in need of repairs...:facepalm:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Cut and bent the pieces I need to make a front license plate holder for the front Euro bumper on the mkI


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Had a funnx moment a half hour ago...I was driving home from a friend with brake problems on his car and my engine stopped working only 100 meters from my home.

WFT???  My car never lets me down....what was wrong?!

Took me only 2 minutes to find the problem......my fuel pump relais was shot. No problem....I have a spare one....engine started, everythings fine. So I went to my appartment, took my soldering iron and fixed the shot relais.

Test....it works!

Problem solved, money saved....and had my personal lift of the day. 

Home time!!! :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## frank.scirocco (Jul 1, 2014)

Dropped the transmission after letting it sit for two and a half years. Clutch appears to have detonated (missing a spring on the clutch disk) and the transmission may or may not be dead. It had no fluid, two bolts loose on the case and one missing.

Next weekend I'll be looking at the trans to see if it's toast or not. Perhaps I'll be lucky and the clutch stopped the car dead in it's tracks before the trans suffered severe damage.

The take away for me is to not neglect a car just because everything appears to be going great. Too bad it took me two and a half years to stop being pissed off.

:beer: Time to get the best car I've ever driven back on the road.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well technically it was two days ago, but replaced the struts, shocks, strut bearings, shock bushings, snubbers and dust covers. Also changed oil, got an alignment and washed her for the Cincy trip. Attempted to install my new mats, but Lloyds screwed up and cut them wrong. They fit perfectly if they are upside down-carpet down and backing up. :banghead: I wonder how long that will take to work out...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

onurB said:


> But, but, what the sweet bejeezus!?!?:sly:
> _hecho en Mexico?_... Fawk, well, I'll go to bed more brilliant tonight. Still, I need to be taught a little about this.


Mexico... These heads have smaller valves IIRC. Not good. Not good.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*cheeeeeeeeeeeaap!*



hexagone said:


> Drove it and found a 22k mi 82' jetta diesel 1 block from my house in mint condition. Time to find an owner... heh.
> Also ordered $250 worth of bushings, bearings, timing belt, tensioners, and other random parts. F'kin expensive hobby. coilovers next week.


If it was a PORK or a MERC or and Audi....multiply between 3x to10x.

Sciroccos are cheap!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*toilet bowl!*



onurB said:


> Out of context, this could sound a little, hum, strange?:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me the' toilet bowl 'is going back to Mexico! LOL.:laugh:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Mexico... These heads have smaller valves IIRC. Not good. Not good.


Apparently, you're correct. Mesured, 38/33 mm...:thumbdown:
On the hunt for another head.
I'm disapointed because it was the car's original carb'd head.



sciroccohal said:


> Tell me the' toilet bowl 'is going back to Mexico! LOL.:laugh:


I could throw it to you if you want it!

Hal, satisfied with this superb 4-1 header that I got for free ? - it was in the trash pile already in fact - from a gentleman known for his stroker lump :wave:


----------



## Kazuki (May 21, 2008)

installed new ps pump and washed her still have a lot to do putting the everything back to gather still need to see if she will pass smog ehhhhhhh i think i might need a front wheel bearing goes squeak squeak when i turn left :beer:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Washed her for the meeting on "Low Sunday"....after this I took a longer way back home and shot some pics ic: with my cellphone. 

This is what I call a relaxed evening.


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

I asked mine if she wanted to spend some time together, I got no response, so I let her be......

I think she was in a bit of a mood today.


----------



## Kazuki (May 21, 2008)

installed a 16v cluster and put the center console back-to gather woohoo instlaling some 16v seats soon-to come


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Fixed a broken LED in my cluster of the Fat Lady.

And drove my daily...


----------



## Kazuki (May 21, 2008)

drained gas tank and cleaned woo hooo installed fuel pump and changed filters seems like im always working on i :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

88 SCIROCCO 16V said:


> I asked mine if she wanted to spend some time together, I got no response, so I let her be......
> 
> I think she was in a bit of a mood today.



LOL, she's a 16V, what do you expect. She was the coolest thing on the earth when born, so she will have an attitude.


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

Removed old strut towers, coils and shocks, sanded to bare metal, primed, wet sanded, taped off and painted.

I wanted an aftermarket look on the original OEM part, I'm fairly happy with the result given my limited experience with projects like this.


image uploader
free image hosting
imagehosting
upload a gif
upload pic
image uploading
gifs upload


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice job. :thumbup: I just replaced the shocks on my Slegato and wanted to sandblast and powdercoat, but it was too close to Cincy, so it went back together as is. Maybe this winter...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I painted my new modified front bumper today. I´m no professional painter. But the paint is pretty nice...and no sawed off bumper sides anymore...YAY!!! 








While the paint was drying...I installed my new zinc-coated door-stoppers. First time since 1988 the doors will stay open. :thumbup:


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Nice job. :thumbup: I just replaced the shocks on my Slegato and wanted to sandblast and powdercoat, but it was too close to Cincy, so it went back together as is. Maybe this winter...


Thanks man, I'm going with the Bilstein insert cartridge.


----------



## starksan (Mar 30, 2013)

Installed poly engine and trans mounts, broke my shift base, replaced shift base, installed exhaust hanger, new v-belt, short shift kit installed, realigned shifter, painted tire lettering, installed SS brake hoses, full brake system flush, new pads, inspected transmission (diff is giving out), noticed all CV bolts were loose, thread lock and tightened those, cleaned interior, installed 2lbs shift ball, made an radiator bracket, checked carbs for proper sych and manifold for vacuum leaks, did full suspension shake down, passenger front and rear wheels bearings have play, ball joints need replacing, rear beam bushings are shot, front and rear struts/shocks nearing end of life. Techincally all today since I didn't finish until 2am this morning.

After work, mounting tires, modifying shift base to work in S2. Synching carbs and adjusting float levels, possibly swapping suspension, poly LCA bushings, poly sway bar bushings, and rear beam bushings. Adding oil temp gauge, prepping body for paint, stripping a spare hatch for lexan install, and a trans flush with synchromesh. 

Bought drilled and slotted rotors all around, a Kawasaki Z1000 2 row core aluminum radiator and an 8" electric fan. 

Working towards Eurohangar and a OTD the day after.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Got her registered. 
Now she's mine, ALL mine. (Cue evil laugh)








Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Washed and waxed my daily with Meguair´s....just see the difference...I was amazed...

Why is this damn stuff so expensive in germany and in the states you can get it at WalMart for cheap...:banghead: 



See the gloss level after washing and then after Ultimate Compound and Gold Class Carnauba Wax...unbelievable...









Good....but can there be any more?












After the polish with Ultimate Compound and a load of Gold Class Carnauba Wax. HELL YEAH!!! That´s difference! :thumbup:
















I think I need more of this stuff....much more!!!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Very cool!

I did more of this










Finally ready to re assemble!!


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

Removed wheel well liner, scrubbed, washed, cleaned out the wheel well and reinstalled.








[/url] screenshot tool[/IMG]







[/url] photo share[/IMG]







[/url] upload a picture[/IMG]


----------



## Ernie Luckman (Jun 19, 2015)

hmm, what did I do to my Scirocco today?

I bought it (well, Saturday actually). Had one back in 1989, now I have another one 

Looking forward to getting into this project. This is my 8th VW, but first one since 1989.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

I pulled it into the driveway. not much but its a start....well, I guess you can count installing a new battery "something done"-so Yea, "I _did something_ to my scirocco today". and I haven't been able to say that since 1995. Damn, that felt kinda nice:thumbup:

*bought it last week but it arrived today...


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> *Last week:*
> Upgraded to Megasquirt 2, and flashed MS2/Extra 3.3.3 onto the new chip.
> 
> Re-initialized all settings from scratch. Loaded a new spark table.
> ...


I most know where you get your spark table good sir.
I've never felt comfortable tuning past a table I found on the internet (because it mostly works).


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Steering wheel arrived and installed.  








Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

cracked the tires off of a set of 14" sbnowflakes my friends had hanging around for _*EVER*_ and was nice enough to donate to me.:thumbup: one was curbed and all had some minor isssues but nothing some elbow grease and giant wheel weights wont fix.


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Ripped out my seats door panels and dash. Then dropped em at the upholstery shop  I may post a mini build thread in a few weeks.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Nothing!!! just find out my car has been in storage for more than a year, so I have to pass a mechanical inspection before I can plate it


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Ooooooo. Ahhhhhh.
Hardcover Bentley.  









Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

got the tires mounted on the snowflakes this morning, got the snowflakes mounted on the car this afternoon and slapped the euros bumpers on after dinner....
since 1992 I wanted euro bumpers riding on snowflakes...and it finally came together today. will post pics of B/A tomorrow.



would you believe I found three "hide a key" boxes stuck inside the front bumper? two were empty and one held a perfectly good spare:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Cecil27 said:


> would you believe I found three "hide a key" boxes stuck inside the front bumper? two were empty and one held a perfectly good spare:thumbup:


Wow that´s interesting...can you post some pics of this? Never have seen this on a Scirocco before.

Damn...why is shipping to the states so expensive...I could go rich shipping bumpers from germany...:banghead::laugh:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> ..I could go rich shipping bumpers from germany...:banghead::laugh:


you wouldn't get rich selling them for what I paid-(w/squirters!) :laugh:


back on topic:
so far today I sopped up the h2o in the trunk & threw a tarp over it in hopes of keeping it out for the monsoon predicted in PA today:thumbdown:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Maybe. But not everybody has this luck. 

Today I was washing and waxing the Lady for a big meet tomorrow. Then some guy from L.A. came to me and asked if I speak english...for sure. My anser was..."a little bit" 

Then he took some nice photos with his cellphone and sent it to me this evening per email. :thumbup: And it turns out this guy was a real english Lord, living in L.A. at his family visit in germany. (Yeah I know...cool story bro´....but true!) :laugh:

So I thought I´d share his pics with you.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

Unfortunately or Fortunately I found that painting things myself although done painstakingly looks nice, but doesn't have the same durability as it does when done by the PRO's.

I found the paint easily separated even when primed right to the bare metal when tapped or whatever, so off to the Powder Coater it went......

This is the Before and After......

I'm actually happy this happened as the previous clown color I had decided to use took away from the true direction of the car and it's stock roots but still jazzed it up a little.

I think the final product is now perfect!

In case you are wondering, cost to do this locally was 175 CDN dollars, prices may vary regionally.


gifs upload
[url=http://postimage.org/]
free photo hosting


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Doing the clutch on my recently obtained 'Rocco and it literally looks like it could be the original.
As such, the flywheel is shot. A new Sachs unit is on the way.








Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

All Eyez on me said:


> Washed and waxed my daily with Meguair´s....just see the difference...I was amazed...


Beautiful!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
Oh, and the "hide a key" boxes he's talking about are little plastic boxes with a magnet. You put a key in and stick it somewhere on the car, in case you lock yourself out. Not used so much these days. And it's odd his bumpers had them since you would actually have to work at locking yourself out of a Scirocco.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> Oh, and the "hide a key" boxes he's talking about are little plastic boxes with a magnet. You put a key in and stick it somewhere on the car, in case you lock yourself out. Not used so much these days. And it's odd his bumpers had them since you would actually have to work at locking yourself out of a Scirocco.


Perhaps it was there for a family member that doesn't ordinarily carry a key to the Scirocco, should they need to use the car in an emergency for some reason.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

sorry about not replying to the hide a key comment...I thought he was being silly


back on topic:

this morning I swapped out the seats for more comfy ones from a gti or jetta...not sure. anyway: where can I get a set of the hard rubber(?) bushings (located by the acorn nut/boly) that self destructed as I attempted a gentle job. unsuccessfully:thumbdown:

oh yea, started out by trying to find the leak in the trunk compartment....and its tougher than I thought:banghead:

off to buy headlights


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

mk1autohaus_2003 has them for sale on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vw-Rabbit-Scirocco-Jetta-OEM-Seat-Guide-Slider-Kit-NEW-/270615004310


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Cecil27 said:


> back on topic:
> 
> this morning I swapped out the seats for more comfy ones from a gti or jetta...not sure. anyway: where can I get a set of the hard rubber(?) bushings (located by the acorn nut/boly) that self destructed as I attempted a gentle job. unsuccessfully :thumbdown:


You will most likely have problems with the above seats, because they are higher off the floor of your Scirocco which will make it sit to close to the stock steering and hit the ceiling of your car when adjusted properly. This why people put Corrado front seats in Sciroccos since they sit low like the stock Scirocco seats.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

California 16v said:


> You will most likely have problems with the above seats, because they are higher off the floor of your Scirocco which will make it sit to close to the stock steering and hit the ceiling of your car when adjusted properly. This why people put Corrado front seats in Sciroccos since they sit low like the stock Scirocco seats.


the seats I installed have the handle on the E-brake side that when lifted allow the seat to drop almost to the floor. the main reason a big oaf like me can drive one comfortably.

my son said they were recaros but I beg to differ....they hold you in the seat a hell of a lot tighter than the originals but they aren't IMO-recaros.





narrowed the leak down to either this:


or this: and im leaning towards the above pic and not the below pic but since I took it:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well they are a Recaro "style" type of seat, but yeah, not Recaros. Not seeing where it can be leaking in your top pic. The seal looks fine. The gash in the tail light however...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Cecil27 said:


> the seats I installed have the handle on the E-brake side that when lifted allow the seat to drop almost to the floor. the main reason a big oaf like me can drive one comfortably.
> 
> my son said they were recaros but I beg to differ....they hold you in the seat a hell of a lot tighter than the originals but they aren't IMO-recaros.


Those seats appear to be Scirocco 16v seats, which explains why you fit in the car. Even at their lowest adjustment, Golf/Jetta seats sit much higher than Scirocco/Corrado ones, your legs wouldn't fit under the wheel most likely.


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

On Friday, I changed my single wiper to a functional double wiper thanks to Dave (Casuallywreckless) on IG.. The MAN


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

*Did the clutch.
*Painted the trans while out.
*Upgraded the Turn Signal and Wiper switches to the MK2 designs. Simple plug n play. Just a slight trimming of the top column cover for the T/S switch to turn right.
































Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6.


----------



## seregascirocco (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello, I am from Belarus. I decided to show my work


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Looks very clean and good! :thumbup:

But why you don´t have put back the heat shields from the brake? 

But very very good work....I like that! :thumbup:


----------



## seregascirocco (Jul 5, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> Looks very clean and good! :thumbup:
> 
> But why you don´t have put back the heat shields from the brake?
> 
> But very very good work....I like that! :thumbup:


Thanks! Brake protection not found in good condition, and the new we do not sell  a car for the summer, and it goes


----------



## mavicman (Nov 13, 2000)

Finally got my Rocco running after faffing around with a gas tank replacement that began 2 years ago. Also replaced the rubber lines while the tank was out as well as the in tank pump and fuel accumulator (that stupid little box above the main fuel pump). Also dropped in a USRT Mush Meister as the final link in improving the shifting (already have their complete linkage kit and delrin busings) and now ALL aspects of shifting are smooth as butter! Took some time to rewire the stereo and clean up the rat's nest of wires. It feels so nice to be driving it again.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

From Wednesday to today drove my ´78 MKI "Fat Lady" 630 miles to a big scirocco meeting and back.

No problem for the Fat Lady! 

We had a lot of fun! :thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Starter. 
Glad the replacement ones are smaller and lighter. 









Replaced the volt gauge and ran a dedicated power wire from the fusebox. This one is dampened so it doesn't move with the blinker. 









Headlights arrive on Monday.

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6.


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

Detailed it and took a picture.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

Not my car, but have had it over a month.  (1980 Scirocco)
Put rear section of exhaust in today. 2.25" tt with magnaflow muffler. Piping in front of resonator is gone. Prepping for 2.25" straight pipe from resonator to header adapter (it had euro manifold and long stock/pinched euro downpipe with cat welded to resonator with 1.75" piping from down pipe that was not mandrel bent and it involved some surgery to remove).
I installed the ceramic coated Autotech header and inspected block for mounting holes for a header support bar.
I have done tons of stuff in last month, but this is what I did today. 
I did poly front mount and poly rack bushings yesterday... 
Autotech header/adapter gasket will be here tomorrow. Will take to muffler shop to get center section done (2.25" non mandrel bent, hopefully with minimal bends!!!!!!!)
Muffler shop is only 2 blocks away, so I get to drive it short distance with open header.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today I played the hood game...:laugh:

The RSS wasn´t satisfying me...and I forgot the pic on the car...



The Zastrow also wasn´t good enough for me...



But THIS...That´s what we talking about...this will be my new hood! :thumbup:





Next time....PAINT!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today on the list....G60 vs Scirocco wiring....

Lights on...first signs of life after 3 years of work...


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

haha im having so much fun with this car, cant wait untill its finished


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Teaser from my upholstery guy.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

before pushing it off the road with possible timing/fuel issues and limping it home (ok, to answer the question: I cursed at it today!:facepalm: I took off the mud flaps from the front. car came with one missing plus they rub on the tires so ill be moving the drivers front to the rear to match existing right side:thumbup:
I cant say ive seen these offered up for sale anywhere...

*BTW: 105mm Howitzer shell box (2 per carton) fits perfectly in the trunk....no wiggle/jiggle:thumbup:


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

I just finished installing the license plate lights and lenses after replacing bad bulb, and polishing the plastic to look like new.
I also finished a performance mod that is secret only because it is a surprise for the owner of the 1980 Scirocco. 
I was surprised I got it done so fast, though. Removed part (it's a two piece, I had already finished the first piece the other day) then measured, found metal, cut, drilled, welded, ground/cleaned and then installed all in less than two hours. 
Drive home was ridiculously awesome. It was rather noticeable.


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

New rear Bilstein Shocks to compliment the recent fronts.

Freshly refurbished and powder coated springs and callipers.

Nothing much else...... 









[/url] adult image[/IMG]







[/url] free image uploading[/IMG]


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

after installing a few new bushings in my linkage I fabricated a "bracket/saddle/holder thingy" for my trunk cover. didn't take to long to cut/bend and drill it. fits the bill til an original can be secured



with the new bushings im no longer changing the radio stations when I shift into first and third feels tight and new-happy days are here again.:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Put my fresh painted hood back on the daily...



...then changed the two suspension arm bushings where the stabilisator sits (no pics, sorry) and removed some rusty material on my exhaust.

After this I gave it some paint to last a liitle bit longer and make the tip look better than this rusty thing it was before...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Towed the old girl home, she had a bit of a cough.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Not good....hope it isn´t a big problem. 

But still looking good.....even on a tow truck.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol
It's my random leaning out issue
I thought it was only when the fans came in but then it did it with no fan running and randomly, I'm guessing coolant temp sensor or thermostat time switch related .


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

My rocco got a piggback ride a while back too. Fuel pump issues.....


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Cleaned the engine bay and trouble shooting CIS. Preparing for future engine swap, nothing crazy - 1.8 8V.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Installed a momo race wheel. Pics to come.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

preparing for install...





im not expecting it to stay like this for very long...I live in PA after all


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

What the roads bad around here???


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I drove it.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Threw the painted exhaust from my daily out again and installed a Primasport exhaust. Sounds deep, loud and pretty nice...

The painted one was only a short rescue option....wich is now a piece for my scarp box...

Funny thing....the paint lasted only 2 days... I drive too fast....:laugh:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

tmechanic said:


> I drove it.


me too:thumbup:
then I couldn't help but notice the dust and dirt that had collected on 'er so I swung into the car wash for a bath. 
which then turns into washing the glass on the inside which leads to cleaning the whole interior...which reminds me: I gotta GO!


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I've sold Stella - the Mars Red '80 Scirocco S that migrated from the west coast to the east coast. We've had some great adventures over the years, and it was time to let someone else enjoy this car as much as I have. Stella has been bought by a friend here in CT, so I won't have seen the last of this car 

-=Mark


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Drove it down (and back) to the Atlanta Motor Speedway for the Treffen South VW/Audi/Porsche show. 
After the show they lined us up and let us drive the track. Got 4 laps and I was out front behind the pace car.
Will post pics and video soon.
















Mav. 

Got a mug too.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Charged the A/C. See how long it lasts.








Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Replaced my oem trunk lock seal










Lol, it did not age well.

Also did some more trouble shooting in my a/f issue.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

tow the scirocco to another shop to have the god damn 1.8T swap finished, really hope to run it this summer...


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

bought an early '84 after work today w/35K miles on the ticker....not the gem you'd expect but that's what happens when you live your life on the street. pics/thread of its own to follow :thumbup:

came with snowflakes and I *DO* love me some snowflakes:laugh:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Half done. Need more black paint.
Going on my red 87.
Just need some center caps.








Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## seregascirocco (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Had these arrive under my desk today
































Was a setup for a 16v I'm looking into getting a custom manifold for a crossflow head! These will see there way onto greybeard 2.1 in wretched


Sent via rotary phone and Eunice the operator


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Had these arrive under my desk today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God those are cool! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Any specs or info in these ?


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

just tried to see if there's any rocc under two inch of dust over my barn build rocco...


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

picked up a pair of Falken Azenis rt-615 that I put on steelies for now, as you can see I have a caster issue due to the mk3 vr6 spindle.. I dont care I want big brakes  ... currently making tubular control arms to fix this issue and then we can roll around


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

new alternator and rear shock tower stabilizer bar:thumbup:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

and figured out that yes indeed , the cold start valve on the '84 is getting juice and is shot to hell:thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ Been there. Tedious, tedious things to paint. Much fun when they're on the car. 
May need to redo them next year - the paint is starting to wear thru. Mebbe take them off, and spray them trim black first this time. 


Me: 
Ordered a new blower motor Thursday. Why? The Magic Smoke (tm) came out of mine Wednesday (it's been finicky for about 2 months.....  )
Dayum, A/C blower motors are painful $$$


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

put the spoiler on!:thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Nice spoiler.  

Had our monthly GTG this evening.
Mine is on the far left.
















Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Cecil27 said:


> and figured out that yes indeed , the cold start valve on the '84 is getting juice and is shot to hell:thumbup:


If you aren't happy with the results, check this out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4071828


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Never thought this day would come, but after 14 years I sold the scirocco for $200 yesterday!!!! Sold it to my dad haha, sadly for my wife I will never sold that car. I am going to buy her back in a month or two! Reason for selling is I forgot to plate her last spring so that's the only way to avoid inspection, unfortunately I'll will have a new license plate on the car


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

re-installed the euro plate bracket then treated her to a bath


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

Cecil27 said:


> put the spoiler on!:thumbup:


I need this spoiler, whats it called and where can I get it ...


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

dbarbz_24 said:


> I need this spoiler, whats it called and where can I get it ...


it was made by Zender WAAAY back in the day. I stumbled across it NIB at a local shop up in the attic, all dusty and chit :thumbup: basically havent let it leave my sight since.
THEE definition of: "Unobtanium"-if you find one: POUNCE!:laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, this had gone well past the point of ridiculousness. The stoneguard film on my headlights had deteriorated so badly, that I wasn't putting much light on the road anymore. 

 

Should have done these two years ago. But, you get busy..... And, you have a hard time finding a company that will sell you but a foot or two of the 3M LightGuard film..... 


Out came the lights. Old film stripped. New film applied. New adjuster cups (BMW black cups - needed to do those for a while, too....) 
Lights back in. oooohhhhh......


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

VW Maverick said:


> Had our monthly GTG this evening.
> Mine is _*the coolest one there*_


fixed that for ya:thumbup:

like the bra extremely 80's!


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Cecil27 said:


> fixed that for ya
> 
> like the bra extremely 80's!


Thanks. Don't know what I was thinkin.
Hood bra is retro and it also hides a wrinkle or two. 

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

lubricated the clutch cable and its....its like a new clutch:thumbup:
I *HIGHLY* recommend each and every one of you go and do this immediately!

then:

I cracked open the '84 (aka: "SB") to have a look at the instrument cluster...turns out it has the same exact connections as the '86 (aka: "SA") that im currently DD'ing w/o a working odometer or tach (speedo works though!:thumbup Having previously purchased an instrument cluster that evidently didn't have CC I was unable to achieve satisfactory results upon my first attempted "swap". BUT NOW: we have hope...

SB's PO did not have the speedo cable attached so maybe THATS why its only reading 35K miles....SA's odometer is just plain SHOT:thumbdown: so im very much looking forward to tomorrows second attempt at swapping out clusters on SA...could cec actually have a DD that he could tell how fast he was going, at what rpm's he's reving at AND give you a total on miles for the day? Beats me...stay tuned


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

I whispered sweet nothings to her.....


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday I told the Fat Lady she´s a bitch!

Because she let me stand and won´t start to bring me home. So I had to call various friends and family to come back home from my shop.

It´s any stupid wiring problem with the fuel pump relais I think....

Now I´m waiting here for parts and have to do some new wiring....ironically I´m such a good electrician...:banghead:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

being _*IN*_ Germany and still having to wait for parts ya say:what:....that sorta makes me feel a lil better. but still sympathize with ya for having it left you sit.:thumbdown: but they always said: "if its got teets, tires or a track (sled) yer gona have trouble with it."

dontchya have another to drive for the day? ic:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Of course I have my Daily MKII Scirocco. But yesterday I was in my shop 19 miles away from home. And I don´t like to walk so far. 

But not for long anymore....today ( in an half hour) I sign the contract for my OWN house with my OWN (not rented) shop directly close to my house. 

So this will never happen again. *harr* :laugh:

But before I have to move all my stuff, and this is very much stuff to the new home and hve to renovate the house and the new shop. So it will take some time before I can do something more on my cars that has to be done. 
Hope to get it running again before we moving...it will things make easier.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> today ( in an half hour) I sign the contract for my OWN house with my OWN (not rented) shop directly close to my house.
> 
> So this will never happen again. *harr* :laugh:
> 
> But before I have to move all my stuff, and this is very much stuff to the new home and have to renovate the house and the new shop...



So how much are those Roccos costing you now? :laugh:

I've been working on mine out in the yard/driveway this summer and so find myself thinking about building a garage or renting one somewhere. :screwy:

After telling my wife how cheap and easy VWs are to work on when I bought it, I have yet to come up with a plausible excuse for refinancing the house so I have a shop to work on my cheap car! :laugh:

On a serious note, congrats on the new place & shop! :beer:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! :beer:

You have to set priorities in life.  

And my wife and me we love building & driving sciroccos. So we had no other choice if we buy a house it will need a shop for our cars close to the house. 
My only drop of bitterness is that I have to give up one project car to have more working space and a little less cars to move. But this is the only thing that bad about it. This project would be the last build in my long list of my cars to restore...it would take years to make a start on this. So I let it go with a heavy heart.  to have more space and time for the other toys. 

Without this one there will be 8 sciroccos left. (and my half cutted shop grill scirocco tail ) That´s enough work. 

Last week I sold another one of my collection...but I think now it has a good new owner. 

As I said....you have to set priorities.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Congrats*



All Eyez on me said:


> Of course I have my Daily MKII Scirocco. But yesterday I was in my shop 19 miles away from home. And I don´t like to walk so far.
> 
> But not for long anymore....today ( in an half hour) I sign the contract for my OWN house with my OWN (not rented) shop directly close to my house.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new purchases Robbie, I just sold my workshop ( settled in June) which was about 15 minute drive from home, now using the house shed and 2 sea containers to hold all the scirocco stuff that came with the move. There was a load of stuff that got binned, moving is always a good time to get rid of some of the dead wood.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> You have to set priorities in life.



Indeed you do! Sometimes the wife doesn't use my logic setting priorities though. Well... more than sometimes. 

Actually, she's been more than supportive of everything about my Rocco so far, and I think if she wasn't so busy with other stuff, she'd be right there with me under the car (telling me I'm doing it wrong! :laugh. I've really been the one feeling guilty over my spending on this thing - and I've only got one!

It's good to hear the two of you share the same enthusiasm for your Roccos! :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yes we do! 

We learned to know each other trough our love for sciroccos ten years ago...now we´re married and share the hobby together. It can´t be better.

And when I go crazy about problems with the cars my wife calms me down and give me strenght to carry on and solve the problems. I have the best wife in the world!:heart: 

As I had my problems today again with the Fat Lady....have her back running....sometimes....:banghead:...but sometimes not.:banghead:  she´s the one to calm me down....I need that sometimes. Otherwise I would go crazy sometimes. :screwy:

Hope to locate the problem it has tomorrow...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Ok problem is found but not perfect solved.

The wiring has a loose contact behind the fuse box. I used a ziptie to have it running now. But this has to be fixed correctly.

But....my fat baby is roaring again. *YAY!* :laugh:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Doing a master cylinder, heater control valve and a couple of hoses. 
Picking up a suspension setup this weekend. Some decent "InTrax" lowering springs:








Nice. Not thrilling. But nice.

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Replaced a hose clamp bandaged lower steering column bearing with one of Freddy's excellent parts - Thanks TECH-53 :thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Had to slice off both lower rear shock bolts that had been on there since 1988.
It was a major bitch. 
















Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## seregascirocco (Jul 5, 2015)

I painted yesterday


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Went to go bleed it after a master cylinder install and one of the bleeder screws broke. Hazards of a 30 year old car.
Anyway, new wheel cylinders are on the way and I'm also going to replace the rear bearings while I am there.

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

I also put this headlight harness in. 
A fellow Vortexer makes them. 
It relays and grounds them directly from the battery so it does not all run through the switch. Therefore they are much brighter. 
So I got that going for me. Which is nice.








Obviously he made mine with the main power connection point for the H4 style and not the 9004 style. 

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nicely done


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

ziggirocco said:


> Very nicely done


Agreed. 
Didn't do anything to the car, but got some stuff to go with it and on it:
















Got a small batch of Scirocco brochures and plastic dealer plates with the Slegato brochure.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

crazyaboutrocs said:


>


very nice!

I replaced the dipstick holder on the '86 today after finding the new one in my mailbox :thumbup:


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

Out with the old (JOM's) in with the new (ST)


----------



## Alderstorm (Jan 17, 2004)

*Dell's finally installed and running*

I've had a set of Dellorto 45's for about five or more years. Finally this summer I got them looked over, jetted and all the odds and ends put in (there were alot of details to work out). Planning to put a more detailed post in the carbs forums.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

installed the golf ball shifter knob



fabricated injector puller to make things slightly easier...then new o rings


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

I think I finally fixed the coolant leak. 
Just removed the Corbin clamps and replaced them with regular ones on the hose from the side of the head back to the heater core.
I like the Corbins but sometimes you need a little more holding power.
Also replaced the (broken) aftermarket fog lights with working aftermarket fog lights. 

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

scraped the frost off the windshield & then drove it for ~4 hours ripping up and down the PA and NJ turnpike(s) to the VW show and go....most fun ive had in a long time! :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cecil27 said:


> scraped the frost off the windshield & then drove it for ~4 hours ripping up and down the PA and NJ turnpike(s) to the VW show and go....most fun ive had in a long time! :thumbup:


Do you have pics??


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

why yes...yes I do...funny you should ask....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Do you have pics??


I believe what Tony is looking for are ic:'s of the VW show in Go that you went to NJ



Cecil27 said:


> attended VW show and go in Englishtown today.
> 
> 
> 
> scored 3 scirocco hatch badges for $5/ea (air cooled vender guy had em under some chit) AND found 16v front and rear leather seats that I quickly claimed as "mine"!


:thumbup: for receiving a trophy for your Scirocco at this show in NJ


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

California 16v said:


> I believe what Tony is looking for are ic:'s of the VW show in Go that you went to NJ


posted a bunch in the Events forum but for some reason they are now gone.:thumbdown: phuck it....I tried.

**edited to add: FOUND THEM/the post...why doesn't it show up as one of my forum posts? its like it "didnt count"? not like I really REALLY care but itd be nice to find everything I post with one click. 

anywho:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7058957-Why-do-people-avoid-show-n-go-I-always-have-a-blast


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Completed install of knock sensor ignition, retimed engine, now waiting on local council to finish road repairs to road test, then off to storage for the winter.
I will be taking a winter off from working on car, I will however be spending some time refinishing 3 sets of wheels


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Replaced Euro-light adjusters, had to get creative with a few to make it work. Gave everything a quick clean since I had it all pulled apart.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I did a bunch of wiring cleaning up on the Scirocco.

I also swapped the front tires. I found these Falken Azenis tires in the garage. My uncle used to have a CRX race car, but he never got to use these tires. They're from 2004 - but they look brand new! So I took them off the steelies they were on and put them on my wheels and balanced them.


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

Getting a bit more Asian with my race car. Call me crazy, but I'm anxious to cut up one of my hoods and put this on.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252026558543?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

If you got a set of louvers for the rear, and that for the hood - it would be siiiiiick.

I like your JDM style direction.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Poor Rocco...I´m honest...I don´t like it...

It´s a german car...so eurolook is ok, custom...ok, Race...ok anything like that...ok. But please...no JDM...that´s embarrassing. The engine can´t do 10000 rpm, has not so much power and has nothing to do with this ricers.

If JDM...than do it like this!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nskzV0FGXr4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj0zPzbb6PI


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

All Eyez on me said:


> Poor Rocco...I´m honest...I don´t like it...
> 
> It´s a german car...so eurolook is ok, custom...ok, Race...ok anything like that...ok. But please...no JDM...that´s embarrassing. The engine can´t do 10000 rpm, has not so much power and has nothing to do with this ricers.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. To each their own. I'm going with weber carbs so there is a "hopefully" functional aspect to it. The car has already been mostly gutted and gotta get brackets for my Corbeaus. I have multiple hoods anyways if the JDM vent doesn't end up working too well.

I'm not out to gain popularity as the only thing I care about is how fast I'll be able to go. This car will never go to a car "show" and will primarily only make appearances at race tracks, but I'd like to make it to Cincy at some point in my life, so hopefully it won't be tooooo frowned upon  If so I'll just pop my front euro bumper and stock hood on 

My Corrado and 911 are much more stock looking.... welllll... I did go for touch of Magnus Walker on the 911


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Multipass said:


> I'd like to make it to Cincy at some point in my life, so hopefully it won't be tooooo frowned upon  If so I'll just pop my front euro bumper and stock hood on


Last year I went to Cincy in a Prius, I don't think a JDM styled Scirocco will be any more frowned upon than THAT!


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

took a 100 mile trip this morning then went for a nutty lil ride in this thing:screwy::facepalm:....i ended up buying the seat that I almost pooped in. (all leather interior now safe/secured in basement with pristine black dash:thumbup:)



guy had an entire wide body kit for sale too....front, back, doors, tail....everything. not exactly "my style" but nice to see stuff like that still around...never installed...as in-NEW!



he showed me some clear turn signals he refused to sell and I about cried. :thumbdown:

there be some SCHWEET CHIT out there for these machines...ya just gotta find it...then be very, VERY NICE to those who have it!:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Nice Rieger GTO Evolution front bumper. Go grab it! 

If I was in the states...and the price is right....I would do! (Damn why do my smileys don´t work anymore???)


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

he had the whole damn kit! 



made me a smoking offer but like I said: not quite "my style"
but I DO enjoy seeing it!:thumbup:

extra pic just for you Eyes! cause you KNOW what all that chit is!:laugh:


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

Cecil27 said:


> he had the whole damn kit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be interested.....for the right price. I'd LOVE a reiger widebody. Any chance you could pass on his details?


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

I drove it like a ''BOSS'' on the freeway and passed up a slammed MKV and made the the guy go: "What D FUQ!!!!!" :laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Multipass said:


> I might be interested.....for the right price. I'd LOVE a reiger widebody. Any chance you could pass on his details?


Yeah! Go get it! (Damn Smileys do not work....what the heck is wrong?!)


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

drove it 75 miles (37.5 each way) to check out an S1 (1980) "cali car"...didn't buy it but enjoyed the cruise and conversation with the seller


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cecil27 said:


> drove it 75 miles (37.5 each way) to check out an S1 (1980) "cali car"...didn't buy it but enjoyed the cruise and conversation with the seller


All of these in Pa?


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

yes. it will more than likely be sold by sundown tomorrow....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cecil27 said:


> yes. it will more than likely be sold by sundown tomorrow....


I guess these are not on CL?


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Got me some new floor mats.








































Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well Lloyds didn't screw yours up I see; that's nice. They cut mine upside down and they only fit backing up. They won't reply back to me or the retailer I bought them through either. Aholes.


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

Making leather door pulls for my naked doors. Going to bolt right in to the existing mounting locations. 

These are pre-dye. 








Medium brown.








Installed on one of my spare doors. Mainly a cosmetic piece. When I rattlecan the door a uniform color it will look better


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I finished the Megasquirt re-wiring. I added a resistor inside the ECU itself.

While cranking it trying to start it - the starter's magic smoke came out. I'm glad it's under lifetime warranty :laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Added some Sta-Bil & fueled up for the winter nap. But first, I had to take it on a 112 mile cruise, you know, to make sure the Sta-Bil is well mixed. :laugh:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

nice day to just DRIVE IT!:thumbup:



:wave:


----------



## babybau (Aug 18, 2015)

Got an email this morning that the Fuel Accumulator was available from backorder. So I placed my order! Not really something to my scirocco but for my scirocco. I am looking forward to getting it and getting it installed.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

VW Maverick said:


>


saw these and liked the fact that it kinda matches my golfball style shifter. so i ordered a pair.

the drivers side (left) cut is perfect (just like yours)...went to set the right side in and cant help but notice its a few inches too wide.:what:

excuse me while I now grab a utility blade & get a "nub" count on your nicely fitting passenger mat:thumbup::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Cecil27 said:


> saw these and liked the fact that it kinda matches my golfball style shifter. so i ordered a pair.
> 
> the drivers side (left) cut is perfect (just like yours)...went to set the right side in and cant help but notice its a few inches too wide.:what:
> 
> excuse me while I now grab a utility blade & get a "nub" count on your nicely fitting passenger mat


The right side on mine was a smidge too wide also.
A little snipping will line it up perfectly.

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> Today I finished the Megasquirt re-wiring. I added a resistor inside the ECU itself.
> 
> While cranking it trying to start it - the starter's magic smoke came out. I'm glad it's under lifetime warranty :laugh:


I just did the TIP120 mod for an idle valve but the valve in my stash of parts is stuck. The plunger tries to move... but doesn't.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Winter is just about upon us - so, mine went into storage mode today. 
Actually, she told me last week that it was time - I found oil in the cooling system.  
No biggie, though - I have a big pile of parts for the spring (among other things, a head gasket to do.) While she's apart, I'll throw a new oil cooler at her.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Winter is just about upon us - so, mine went into storage mode today.
> Actually, she told me last week that it was time - I found oil in the cooling system.
> No biggie, though - I have a big pile of parts for the spring (among other things, a head gasket to do.) While she's apart, I'll throw a new oil cooler at her.


Your leaky head gasket has been leaving drops of oil on my driveway for a few years now, so, way to tackle a fix in a timely fashion .


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, sorry about that, E....... 
But, you should see the piddle spot she makes on my garage floor!!


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

as usual...drove it! but this time I managed to catch up with a few friends. (theres an 8v vs 16v joke in there somewhere but ill pass. after ~30 years we're just glad they survived!)


----------



## ese78 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Well*

Well not exactly what I did, but anyway... My god Friend Mikko from Savon-Autotune finally got everything on my rocco working and the programming responding like he wanted... And now she sings, or more like shouts out loud. :laugh:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

replaced my control arms, ball joints and bushings today as well as completed the hatch swap. and that drive home was sooo nice and improved!!


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Got it tinted.








Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## mk2_drew (Nov 9, 2013)

Parked the '88...
Be on the look out for it going up for sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I drove mine, it was 73f* in a Pennsylvania mid December


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> I drove mine, it was 73f* in a Pennsylvania mid December


Love that Global Warming. 

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Cannibalized a MK2 Jetta seat back to re-cushion the Rocco seat back.
Ended up putting both parts together to make it back to near OE thickness.
Also fixed/rigged the flip back cables and the roll up back part too.
Now the metal part of the seat won't dig into my lower back anymore.
























Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Got a new windshield put in the 80 for a couple of days ago, went to the junkyard and got the rear view mirror from a 16 valve and now I have a mirror! 
Fixed the little fasten seatbelt lens and a couple of bezels just getting her cleaned up


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)




----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Scirocco seats: who has beefed them up to rival seats from a MK2 Jetta (full tilt)? Straight swap if find a pair.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

MacGruber said:


> Scirocco seats: who has beefed them up to rival seats from a MK2 Jetta (full tilt)? Straight swap if find a pair.


The mk2 Jetta golf are almost the same as scirocco 2 gen.

As far as I've seen; jetta, golf mk2 frames fit into scirocco, also corrado seats fit too.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

they're getting there...


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Cecil27 said:


>


Wow. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cecil27 said:


>


Did you polish the lips and spokes if so how?
Nice job btw.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, mothers polish. After the hand (wet) sanding and sanding and sanding and sanding and sanding...

I can't see myself doing this again anytime soon. In fact I might even PAY to get them prepped for tape/paint.

And now: the wait for spring!


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

picked the four best snowflake center caps I had, then painted a fifth (less desirable) to make sure I really liked the look of it before committing to the rest.



figured id go with the highlighted VW and simply steady handed it with a brush and some nice chrome/silver paint my friend had and recommended 



still cant see me putting these on anytime soon so:
took the satin finish snowflakes (w/snow tires) off of SB. waiting for new B8's (bilstein) shocks to get here (tomorrow) and hopefully get them and the snows on SA by saturday

as u can imagine: SB is "nun" too happy with his current "kicks": 13" zandvoort's :thumbdown:...lol


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


> picked the four best snowflake center caps I had, then painted a fifth (less desirable) to make sure I really liked the look of it before committing to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> figured id go with the highlighted VW and simply steady handed it with a brush and some nice chrome/silver paint my friend had and recommended


Lookin' good!!! :thumbup: That's some nice (and trying, I'm sure) work there! Can't wait to see them on the car but if your part of PA is anything like mine, it'll be a while. Cars leave a cloud of white dust in their wake there's so much salt. I've never seen so much. We're going to need a monsoon come spring before I can get the Rocco out again. So bummed.


----------



## Squeekywheel (Dec 30, 2015)

Managed to get my new old '86 running, but has an oil leak and a coolant leak *somewhere*
It's not a project car without a project, yeah? :banghead:


----------



## seregascirocco (Jul 5, 2015)

I put the engine


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Cecil27 said:


> they're getting there...


When I first saw this pic all I could think was "Jesus, what the hell did he do to those wheels." They did come out looking great though. Good job.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

got the bilstein B'8s installed this morning up front-LOVE THEM!:thumbup:

also switched over to the satin finish snowflakes (w/snow tires) til spring....HOWEVER, I couldn't help but sneak a peak at what the refinished titian reds will look like...admit it, we've all _done it_ just to see:sly::laugh:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

This: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7538938

Also replaced all three of the slider pieces on both seats. Amazing how much difference it makes in the seat movement, or lack thereof. 

Mav. 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Dug it out! And then warmed up with my little gray fur coat...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I wish I would have taken pictures of digging mine out


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

New front hubs, bearings, ball joints, pads and rotors.
New belts, reinstalled the timing covers.
New fan switch along with some fresh coolant. 
















































Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Neptuno said:


> I wish I would have taken pictures of digging mine out


Mine's not going anywhere until the roads are free of salt - which will be July at this rate - but I couldn't possibly leave the poor thing all snowed in like that. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## Squeekywheel (Dec 30, 2015)

It isn't going to be today, technically Monday, but I've got new calipers and a new valve cover gasket to get my new-old 'rocco running (and stopping) smoothly :laugh:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Too much to write this time....we finally moved in our own house....hope you can see the pics of the last months/weeks. 

http://www.scirocco-lounge.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=21647#p21647


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Fitted a set of new RAIN tires anticipating some rain this year.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

checked out plow job from last week....assessed damage. guess my "guy" that was doing me a favor didn't do me much of one, eh?:thumbdown:

if I gave that much of a chit about "SB" ida situated her in the barn with "SA"...but I didn't and this is what happens. and im oddly "ok" with that.:thumbup:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

Dissembled and cleaned up the PG head for porting:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


> checked out plow job from last week....assessed damage. guess my "guy" that was doing me a favor didn't do me much of one, eh?:thumbdown:
> 
> if I gave that much of a chit about "SB" ida situated her in the barn with "SA"...but I didn't and this is what happens. and im oddly "ok" with that.:thumbup:


Man, that just sux. I wouldn't care if it was my "SZ", I'd be flippin' out!


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

PA Rocco said:


> Man, that just sux. I wouldn't care if it was my "SZ", I'd be flippin' out!


I hear ya but....but whats it gonna getchya? a migraine? a busted hand from punching the barn or even the fender in question (why not, its already f'd up, right?) and if I chucked knuckles at petey the plow guy thatll insure I never get the place cleared out again (best case) or ill get arrested/sued (worst case)

been there, done that and have already outgrown the t-shirt:facepalm:

*least he didn't catch the turn signal too ("gotta look at the bright side" aka: "if I don't laugh im gonna cry/flip a biscuit)


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


> I hear ya but....but whats it gonna getchya? a migraine? a busted hand from punching the barn or even the fender in question (why not, its already f'd up, right?) and if I chucked knuckles at petey the plow guy thatll insure I never get the place cleared out again (best case) or ill get arrested/sued (worst case)
> 
> been there, done that and have already outgrown the t-shirt:facepalm:
> 
> *least he didn't catch the turn signal too ("gotta look at the bright side" aka: "if I don't laugh im gonna cry/flip a biscuit)


Yeah, I learned that lesson a long time ago too. I'd still be freaking out though... probably just keep my mouth shut and go take something for the migraine.

It's just... just... they aren't making any more of these. Ugh! :banghead:


----------



## Squeekywheel (Dec 30, 2015)

Went to put in a new valve cover gasket and realized i had the wrong replacement part. So there's that.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Had my windshield out today because of water leaking inside my car directly on to my fuse box. 

Now I have everything cleaned out, sealed and hopefully it´s good.....we´ll see.

Last time I´m working more on the house than on the cars....but sometimes I need this little timeouts to keep me motivated. 

More motivating will be when the damn rain stays now *outside* of my car...wish me luck.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

Slipped on some new rubbers.

One way to make an old car feel new again is a new set of tires. 

:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Took off the rear beam and tank 

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/16/02/06/55922a851d063f72a83a5bdda41f99e6.jpg


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Busted 'er outta hibernation and driving all over til she goes back later today. Recent rains have washed most of the salt off the roads:thumbup:
Snow predicted for later this week...and the return of the road crews:thumbdown: not to be confused with "cruise"...


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm pulling my seats to begin the re-upholstery process. I mentioned to my Mom the other day that I was shopping around for a shop to do them. She told me she would teach me to do it, and help me. She has been sewing and making things for over 40 years. She has done couches, all kinds of stuff. Had no idea she wanted to help. I'm excited to work on this with her.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Today I attempted to put rear spacers on and failed. So a while back I bought some 5x100 8mm spacers (and bolts) for a car that I later sold. I bought spacers the other week for my MKVII and threw in set of 4x100 8mm spacers into my cart as well. "I'll just get the spacers as I already have the bolts!" I thought. Yeah, the bolts are too thick. So much for reusing them! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

was so nice today I treated 'er to a bath and fill up. after some quick math i see im getting ~24 mpg around town. soon time to switch up the wheel/tire combo:thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Everything inside is painted Black today..Rocco mk1 Mid-engine racecar 










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Almost done with the back seat bottom. Making from scratch. So far it coming along nicely. Saturday, we will sew the ends with piping, and I will fit the cover.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

rjohns1 said:


> Almost done with the back seat bottom. Making from scratch. So far it coming along nicely. Saturday, we will sew the ends with piping, and I will fit the cover.


Looks awesome! :thumbup:

What are you doing for replacement foam?


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> Looks awesome! :thumbup:
> 
> What are you doing for replacement foam?


My foam is actually in great shape. The middle sections of the front seats is a little worn, so we picked up some high density foam from the local craft store, and we will trim to make the panel. Being a rectangle shape, it will be easy.


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

I guess I should clarify, I am making the covers from scratch. I am re-using the frames and foam from the old seats. making the whole seat would be a chore. learning to sew has been fun though, it's not hard, it's really simple, and if pay attention to details, and practice, it becomes easy.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, I hung two replacement doors on a GMC Sierra HD 2500 truck and ordered a water pump & stuff for a 1949 Ford 8N Tractor- does that count for anything? 

(Great Goodness, how I miss having a Scirocco...)


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

L & R front wheel bearings....special thanks to my friends with the puller and the press. couldn't have done it w/o you. literally


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

Swapped out my Volvo 740 sandwich plate for the vw euro oil cooler manifold. Then off the the pressure washer for clean up

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

Swapped steering wheel 









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

mackteck said:


> Swapped steering wheel
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160307/5bab684c91d1db24dc2f9cab6f61c62d.jpg


:thumbup: AWESOME 

I washed my 88 S2 16v for first time this year today 

... also replaced the driver's side engine motor


----------



## Mean Machine41 (Jan 1, 2013)

*1975 VW Scirocco L98B Viper Green Metallic*

I just bought my 10th Scirocco last weekend, 11/75 Viper Green Metallic, "Rocky 10"!! 
I am so stoked, been a loooong time since I drove a Mk1. 
And this one is fine, 22,000 original miles! It was from North Dakota. 
And no, there is no rust!
Time to start sorting it out, I'm the 3rd owner, the middle owner had some 'mechanics' work on it, which basically cobbed up mess.
But it will be back to all of its glory soon!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

After sitting neglected for the past 5 months I hopped in the Falcon and she fired right up. Took her for a little joy ride.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

It was a beautiful day. I had to go to the dentist. Fired up rodolfo and off we went !!


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Another beaut on tap today! Slapped the refinished wheels on yesterday which of course led to another trip to the car wash and fill up with the best the pump could give. Taking a nice cruise today...have to


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

Tidied up interior abd washed it!









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*She has the mean look...........:laugh:*


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Changed the emblem.










BTW, right above the right tail light, with the hatch open, there is this place that looks like a plate or something should be there. An indentation with two holes. Anybody know what goes there?










Thanks.

Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

VW Maverick said:


> BTW, right above the right tail light, with the hatch open, there is this place that looks like a plate or something should be there. An indentation with two holes. Anybody know what goes there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked at mine. Mine is exactly the same, only white. I'm the original owner. 

-Eric

BTW, was your Jetta made in Mexico?


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> BTW, was your Jetta made in Mexico?


Yes. Yes it was.

Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6

Edit: ...but like the 'Rocco, it is fake badge'd as a GTX also. 
Only the very few of us know the difference... :sly:


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

Trimmed front inner arches and took it for a test drive! !









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Charged up the A/C over the weekend and had some good real world testing done on the way home today.
Not bad for a 30 year old system w/134A in it.








Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

VW Maverick said:


> Yes. Yes it was.
> 
> Mav.
> 
> ...


I was wondering because of your signature. I knew the Scirocco wasn't.

I remember being asked by parts people if my Scirocco was made in the U.S.A. or if it was diesel. 

-Eric

Edit: I had a fake Scirocco GTI badge on my '78.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I had a fake Scirocco GTI badge on my '78.


The badges are real. 
Only the GTI and GTX part is fake.   

Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

also guilty:facepalm: but like you said....its a way of knowing who the truest scirocco-ites ('ists?)_are_
most are concentrating on htf to pronounce the 8 letter word before "GTX"

but to keep on topic:

ordered a new set of four neuspeed springs and bilstein b8's for the rear today.:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

VW Maverick said:


> BTW, right above the right tail light, with the hatch open, there is this place that looks like a plate or something should be there. An indentation with two holes. Anybody know what goes there?


If anyone knows, I bet it's Doug Teulie. Where is he when we need him?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I messaged Doug about that on FB and this is what he sent back, "That is a spot for an ID tag. I had a conversation with a guy in Europe about the trunk tags one day. You will note that the spot has the holes and it is painted before the ID is added. In some markets the equivalent of a VIN is located in that spot. I am not sure if the ID is like the US VIN or some kind of build code. I am not sure what markets have this requirement. France is a possibility. Many if not all Euro MK1 and MK2 Sciroccos do not have VIN badges on the dash. I have seen many Euro MK2s that do not have a badge in the trunk spot near the right tail light."


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

VW Maverick said:


> BTW, right above the right tail light, with the hatch open, there is this place that looks like a plate or something should be there. An indentation with two holes. Anybody know what goes there?





crazyaboutrocs said:


> If anyone knows, I bet it's Doug Teulie. Where is he when we need him?





crazyaboutrocs said:


> I messaged Doug about that on FB and this is what he sent back, "That is a spot for an ID tag. I had a conversation with a guy in Europe about the trunk tags one day. You will note that the spot has the holes and it is painted before the ID is added. In some markets the equivalent of a VIN is located in that spot. I am not sure if the ID is like the US VIN or some kind of build code. I am not sure what markets have this requirement. France is a possibility. Many if not all Euro MK1 and MK2 Sciroccos do not have VIN badges on the dash. I have seen many Euro MK2s that do not have a badge in the trunk spot near the right tail light."


That is good info.
I figured it had to be for something required in the European market.

Someone should make a template for that space and take orders for us to make a neat looking VIN plate to go there...

Mav.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

also doubles as a nifty base for a 2x4 "prop" when the hatch support struts chit the bed:thumbup:


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

The kid's on the internet were saying that my mom's car needs moar low and stance so we did something about it (ok... it needed new struts and springs bad, and ebay coilovers were one of the cheapest options at 200€ for the whole set).

Old vs new.









Got one of the rear lower bolts out, but the other one didn't want to move so it had to be cut out.









Mounted (with NOS disks that a friend had lying in the back of the shop for probably decades.. )









And the second snag...









Needs less ET it seems. It's always something...

New wheels it is then. Or my old wheels (I need to polish them up and repaint them because one was repaired).


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


> also doubles as a nifty base for a 2x4 "prop" when the hatch support struts chit the bed:thumbup:


I have done that myself.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Got me some low-key splash guards. 
I don't like the term "Mud Flaps"









Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*I parked them all together.*


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Lookin' pretty good...


















Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

VW Maverick said:


> BTW, right above the right tail light, with the hatch open, there is this place that looks like a plate or something should be there. An indentation with two holes. Anybody know what goes there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





crazyaboutrocs said:


> I messaged Doug about that on FB and this is what he sent back, "That is a spot for an ID tag. I had a conversation with a guy in Europe about the trunk tags one day. You will note that the spot has the holes and it is painted before the ID is added. In some markets the equivalent of a VIN is located in that spot. I am not sure if the ID is like the US VIN or some kind of build code. I am not sure what markets have this requirement. France is a possibility. Many if not all Euro MK1 and MK2 Sciroccos do not have VIN badges on the dash. I have seen many Euro MK2s that do not have a badge in the trunk spot near the right tail light."



Where my VIN plate resides since the Blue dash in my 88 S2 doesn't have one


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

Added some quiet. .not much though. ..still pretty loud!









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

mackteck said:


> Added some quiet. .not much though. ..still pretty loud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazuki (May 21, 2008)

mackteck said:


> Added some quiet. .not much though. ..still pretty loud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a corrado rear bumper ??

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

No, it's a fibreglass mk2 golf style heavily chopped and modded 😉

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

After I got my Rocco last year, I put on MK2 GTI turn signal and wiper switches cause they look cool. 
As the Rocco never had intermittent wipers, I never thought about it.
Had the steering wheel off for something and noted a little white clip on the left side.
Popped it out, pulled the stalk down, and VOILA, intermittent wipers. 
Did not even need to change the relay, which is weird.

Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

This is reason I had the steering wheel off, per above. ^^
Switched out the instrument cluster housing for a nicer one. 
Put new bulbs in too.








Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

VW Maverick said:


> After I got my Rocco last year, I put on MK2 GTI turn signal and wiper switches cause they look cool.
> As the Rocco never had intermittent wipers, I never thought about it.



both my 84 and 86 roccos have/had intermittent wipers. (wiper handle one "click" down). not sure if that was an option or not...

to keep on topic: I got mine aligned today.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

Bought new (febi) strut bearings and tried the sikaflex trick. I hope they last more than 1 year.



















Plus finally finished the wheels I have been working on for the last week or so.



















Now to mount up the tires, set ride height and alignment.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Nothing really done on the Sciroccos these days because of house alteration...but sometimes I need a break and I do something differnt to keep me happy and motivated...

So I made some funny stuff yesterday and today...











Please ignore the dirty ahstray...it was the only thing I could grab in a quick way to have something inside the hand...I have it only for guests...I´m not really a smoker. 

Today I made this little buddy...





For mounting it on my screw-cabinet I used two welded nuts from behind...so it´s easy to screw on...







And also my little screwhand has something to do now...



Next time will be more Scirocco related for you guys I hope...:beer:


----------



## Kazuki (May 21, 2008)

Swapping the interior harness mines all hacked up from the po the one I'm installing is mint 









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Won the Best of Young-& Oldtimer trophy in Rodgau/Germany today.

Was the first meeting of the season and the weather was really wet...but hey.... me and my buddies...we had fun anyway.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

I put a sticker on. 
Does that count?  









Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Got my first drive in yesterday. It was 70 degrees here so I cruised to Easter brunch with the sunroof open and the windows down.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

Changed the valve cover gasket on my mums 87 (and while I had everything off I gave the covers a quick spray of paint)









The paint was looking a bit sad.









So I gave it a buff with menzerna SF 4000 









Just a quick pass to see how it would work:









After the buffing I put on a fresh coat of collinite 845 so it's good for at least 6 months of only washing. I hope I'll be able to snap a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

made the call to techtonics today for the exhaust system (cat back-2" ss w/borla & cat delete pipe incase things get ugly-which im assuming they _will_) & busted out the "black max" to clean up a few vents in preparation of the dash swap.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Started tearing mine apart for some much-needed repairs. 
This weekend's round of work to be done: 
Head gasket (because oil leak)
Water pump 
Timing belt (of course) 
Set of engine mounts (because right mount has been collapsed for, oh, 3 years) 
Oil cooler (because oil in the cooling system) 
TT downpipe & cat (because leaking flex joint) 


And, of course, I look the car over, and I find new things broken. Need to do: 
Strut mounts - again (because cracked. 2 years old.)


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Bought a battery

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Chased electrical gremlins... Was not fun...still not done. Pretty sure I need to remove/replace my relay panel. The #4 post for my fuel injection relay has no reading. Awesomeness.




Getting power to the fuel pump, but not the injectors on MS 2


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Gave her a transfusion of fresh Redline 20W50!


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

[/url]2016-04-02 14.24.02 by Christopher Klanica, on Flickr[/IMG]

Who needs a truck.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Yesterday painted emblems, no longer black on black.
72 degree weather helps.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Finished up my head gasket replacement / cam install. 

Car idles like ass. Autotech cam set. Cam timing checked numerous times. :banghead: 
Puts car off to the side for a bit. Need to do actual work.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

cuppie said:


> Finished up my head gasket replacement / cam install.
> 
> Car idles like ass. Autotech cam set. Cam timing checked numerous times. :banghead:
> Puts car off to the side for a bit. Need to do actual work.


hum, last time I did that, I inverted plug wires :sly: cylinder 1 & 2 IIRC. 
Quite embarassing, I agree.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

its what ill be doing to my scirocco on _saturday_ but it _arrived_ today, does that count?



goodies included (but not limited to) in the box:

SS cat back system
Borla muffler
cat delete pipe


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Cecil27 said:


> goodies included (but not limited to) in the box:
> 
> SS cat back system
> Borla muffler
> cat delete pipe


And you got a *box*!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Boxes are cool.....  

Prep work for soon-future work. May this set last more than two years.....  
 


And, this arrived yesterday, courtesy of a seller on fleabay.ca. 
Ordinary looking water pump, you think, yes? 


Well, I care not about the pump. What I care about (and, why I bought it) is this: 


Yes, that is a Genuine VW aluminum thermostat cover. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

got the cat out and the straight pipe in along with the rest of it from there back. wasn't that bad of a job. (~2 hours) and could still see light thru the cat:thumbup: 
box of goodies I really wanted (not NEEDED) with a lil snow falling outside made it like Xmas morning circa 1980.

a little more throaty than expected and now its painfully obvious I need an upgraded power plant to back up the bark.

quick test drive to make sure there were no rattles/rubs before settling back in the scirocco shack was all I needed for a snowy spring Saturday.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Pulled the dash, lit my hand on fire, snapped a refrigerant line causing a leak,(I thought the system was fully drained, had some residual) and came face to face with an opossum. 




Probably one of my most interesting Friday's.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

After swapping the GTI's summer tires on, dug the Slegato out, put some air in the tires and took it for a spin. Leaked some coolant, but then stopped, so I'll have to keep and eye on that. Other than needing an alignment and an alternator (but I'll check and clean connections and grounds first) she appears ready to go.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Dug into the dash to figure out why the speedometer wasn't working, found out the retaining clip had been broke. Need to research for a replacement

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Rear shoes and springs. 
Gotta get the inner and outer races pressed into the new drums.
Before and after:
















Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Me again. 
Got an exhaust tip slapped on.
























Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Polished and waxed my wifes weathered daily scirocco with Meguiar´s Ultimate Compound and Soft99 Fusso Coat. :thumbup:

Safes the red paint for the next 6 Month again.  (hopefully....but the products are great!...I put my trust in this stuff)





Car looks absolutely stunning now! 

But it was late and too dark for pics...maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

pulled the valve cover from the parts car (SB) and timing belt cover from the daily driver (SB didn't come with a timing cover) for some cleaning/paint. with such a beauty of a weekend forecasted I didn't want to have any "down time" for the dd.





blasting cabinet ROCKS!





still deciding on the color...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

onurB said:


> hum, last time I did that, I inverted plug wires :sly: cylinder 1 & 2 IIRC.
> Quite embarassing, I agree.


 Oh, Bruno, I did worse. I f'ed up the cam-cam timing. :facepalm: 
I thought I had it right, when I dropped the cams into the head. Failed to re-check it when I was setting up the timing belt (because, well, I had already installed the valve cover.) 
Intake cam was a tooth advanced.  

But, that's fixed now. And, the car is running, and rather well. Still needs some fine-tuning, before she's truly *right*.


Soon: Aforementioned strut mounts, and left CV boots.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

I tweaked my CO adjustment. Pulled up the old DIY's I've printed off scirocco.org and everything runs better now.

Before adjustment it was around 24 mA after adjustment hovering between 9-11 mA. :thumbup:

I should have done this earlier when I gave the car a turn up and timing belt replacement as well as new header and exhaust w/ new O2. 

Still running good at 192K.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

First day off work, & it's like a cow pizz'n on a flat rock. So I'm looking at it in the rain.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

Clay bar'd and waxed it!









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

color's decided


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Assisted throttle cable, made a speedometer cable, reset o2 light, replaced a blinker bulb, checked all other bulbs & found my headlights to be all on in either setting.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Drove the Fat Lady to the neighbour town for a little meeting with all kind of old cars...US-Cars, Italians, Mercedes, BMW´s, Opel Mantas and more....had a nice day. :thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Replaced the right CV axle with one with an intact inner boot.
Wrapped the downpipe a bit to try and keep the heat off it.








Mav. 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

went to a car show about a hundred miles away which makes for some great cruising/alone time listening to the Borla. these cars seem to be much faster on the highway these days...if only we had EZ pass back then:laugh::facepalm::laugh:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Made an attempt at working out the electrical gremlins on the white Scirocco. Got the new relay panel installed, and just ran out of patience sifting through the wiring loom figuring out why some things have power and others don't. So I'll play again tomorrow.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Bought mine a gift. Battery charger cause I forget to use the trickle charger. Does that count?


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

rebuilt, ok more like "reset" the hatch lock that the flunkie who tinted my car tried (horribly unsuccessful) to reassemble it after removing the rear wiper motor. which BTW he reinstalled incorrectly also (wiper arm all the way to the right instead of to the left as it should be) also sliced into my window gaskets in a few spots too....so a quick wrap up:

NOBODY PHUCKING CARES!:banghead: 7 hours out of my sight and only the second mf'er to touch my baby (first garage was only an alignment) completely disrespects it. keep em close kids and trust no one. even when the douche bag tells you it was his dream car in 1987. "well guess what *******head, its STILL MY PHUCKING DREAM CAR! TREAT IT AS SUCH!":facepalm:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

oh yea, and I also filled er up after some running around town and a 200 mile (hi-way)road trip! did some quick math (as I do after every fill up in a note pad in the glove box-yup im THAT dork) and found that my last tank was averaging around 29 miles per gal. any of you guys/gals keep track of fuel consumption? use to ~24mpg around town.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Cecil27 said:


> any of you guys/gals keep track of fuel consumption? use to ~24mpg around town.


I get 26-28 MPG depending on how much or little I thrash it. 

Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


> NOBODY PHUCKING CARES!:banghead: ...


This.

Their other favorite is crushed pinch welds. Ugh! I'm to the point I wish I could do my own inspections. I don't want anyone touching my car, for any reason.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


> any of you guys/gals keep track of fuel consumption?


I've kept an Excel spreadsheet for tracking my Dakota since 2010, after being transferred to the other plant & my work commute went from 3 miles roundtrip to 60 . Not sure that it accomplishes much except making me angry and bitter every time I fuel up... :banghead:

The plan is to do the same for the Rocco once I get the odo working again. I seem to recall my '86 getting around 28 mpg average, though I never did anything official to track. Memory says the S1 was slightly better than the S2. Can't be any more specific than that. It's pretty rural around here. My city driving is probably less congested than your suburbs. :laugh:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

PA Rocco said:


> This.
> 
> Their other favorite is crushed pinch welds. Ugh! I'm to the point I wish I could do my own inspections. I don't want anyone touching my car, for any reason.


last inspection: I stood right there and watched/bs'ed...
next inspection: doing the same exact thing. 
and I trust these guys all day long with my work trucks.

there was a guy here selling or posting about a car he bought where the PO had noted on a garage work order list to "USE FENDER COVERS" when working on his Scirocco. I know _exactly_ where that guy was coming from:thumbup: _and_ will eventually _use_ that same request somewhere down the road im *sure* of it

*and to stay on topic: drove mine west about 40 miles (and another 40 miles back) to check out an "mk1" (always wanted to start talking the super secret vw language:laugh now of course the fun is me knowing what kind of mk1 it was and you wondering..._riiight?_ so wtf is everyone talking that stupid chit for?...aw forget it, im just old and :screwy::what::facepalm:

it was an 84 jetta gli-you'da never guessed it in a million years. lol. admit it.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Washed and waxed, old Alpine White still looks pretty decent.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> This.
> 
> Their other favorite is crushed pinch welds. Ugh! I'm to the point I wish I could do my own inspections. I don't want anyone touching my car, for any reason.


Well like I tell my other PA buddies... you should just move :laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> Well like I tell my other PA buddies... you should just move :laugh:


Ha, it's too late for that now. Roots are almost 50 years deep. :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

PA Rocco said:


> I've kept an Excel spreadsheet for tracking my Dakota since 2010


Christ, I never ever thought to do that with mine. It would have been too depressing with it's fairly consistent 16-18MPG...Though I did break into the low 20's on a cross country trip back in '08.

Did a compression test on the Slegato today (160-120-140-140) because I was curious where the oil goes, since it's not leaking it. Not too bad, so I'll just keep running it as is. Cleaned up some connections and 
volts are up, so maybe it's not quite time for a replacement alternator. A few little things to do and she'll be ready for Cincy.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Drove it to a homebrewers meeting tonight!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Removed the rear lap belts and installed these:








Took her for a drive, adjusted the idle (the screw turns by hand, so I guess it's time for a new seal) and installed my SLEGATO b pillar badges.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

drove mine ~120 miles (round trip) to Volksfest in Manheim PA..







the scores: they'd have been bargains at twice the price:thumbup:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

A little bit of sorting out with these basterd.





'New' head...


Fewer steps toward Cincy...


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Got a couple of good looking and intact lower headlight trim pieces for my S2.








Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

dunno if I pissed 'er off or made 'er life complete. I bought a Corrado today


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

That is trouble. They talk and plot if parked next to each other I hear.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> That is trouble. They talk and plot if parked next to each other I hear.


 They do. My Scirocco and my Quantum did that once or twice..... 
(Car 1: Hey! I got this new part!
Car 2: ((jealous)) breaks part, makes you replace same part.) 


Today: 
Got around to some fine-tuning, after the head gasket replacement / cam install. She wanted a smidge more advance on the cams, and a smidge more ignition timing. _Huge_ improvement. Moar power!


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Hmmmmm..
Wonder how long until I get pulled over... 










Mav.   

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Spent a couple of hours at a local pick and pull yard getting parts for my 88 S2 by harvesting a Red 87 S2 16v that showed in the yard yesterday 

It is sad to see another Scirocco that will never travel the roads of America again under its own power, but these parts will help my Scirocco and others live on into the future 

After I inventory all the parts I got today, some of them may make it to Cincy next for others to buy


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Randall: 
Please tell me that you harvested an intact upper timing cover from that unfortunate 16v car. Wilda would like a new one.....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cuppie said:


> Randall:
> Please tell me that you harvested an intact upper timing cover from that unfortunate 16v car. Wilda would like a new one.....


The above S2 was missing the head and the cover, but I have an extra timing cover from another 16v Scirocco that I no longer have, I'll bring it to Ohio next month


----------



## Static_Steez (Aug 13, 2011)

Just looked at it 


More love more life
Give Thanks


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Gave it a shake down drive and an oil change.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Finished the project.
Cleaned up the mess in the shop a little.
Tried to fire her up.
She didn't want to.  
Re-checked everything, re-tried.
Still don't want to.
Weak battery I guess since the starter cranks but painfully.
On charge now, next try tomorrow.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

California 16v said:


> The above S2 was missing the head and the cover, but I have an extra timing cover from another 16v Scirocco that I no longer have, I'll bring it to Ohio next month


 :thumbup: Thank you, good sir.  How much $$ you need for it?

Today: 
Pulled the driver's seat, found that the inboard lock release cable had chafed thru. Patched it back together with $4 in cable & cable crimps from my friendly local Ace. 
Should make it a lot easier to pack a Katie into the car for Cincy. :laugh:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Fired it up, annoyed the neighbors for 20 seconds. Got to make sure it still runs for the agent. Whenever that is going to happen

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Pulled the engine out of the 80'. Good god it is dirty.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Nothing, but I did reassemble my tool boxes, now I can organize my tools again, currently they are in three 5 gallon buckets and an 18 gallon tote.
added a 5 drawer side cabinet and a three drawer middle cabinet to my tool box setup. I know it doesn't sound like much but I've been trying to get this done for the past 6 months.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

broke some 30-year-old brittle plastic tabs & clips that I know for a fact are NLA new anywhere in the world, even though I was being delicate :banghead:
stripped out some 30-year-old rusty screw heads too, since apparently I wasn't punished enough by the plastic massacre...


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I know the struggle. Did the same attempting to get a mount of the motor. Arrrrg

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

Replaced my coil, battery, terminals, cleaned grounds & a lot of re wiring. Cranked up on the 1st try. Then lost my serpentine belt on the test drive. Replaced some missing tensioner bolts & a new belt. Smoked the ****ing tires!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Installed a new i.e. not busted up, dash in the Falcon. Smoked the ***king light switch. 
BTW, does anyone know where the signal flasher is supposed to be on a "78 mkI?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- I sang 'the Ballad of Dorthy Parker', out-loud, out of doors.

- I rearranged the supply storage location and re-secured an H&R Cup Kit, and misc items related to Scirocco Ownership, inc a Fuel Filter, various small Ground Straps, and two, count then TWO-


New Old Stock Potter Edition Airdams. MudderFu%er!!!!

(now all I need is a frame to bolt all my bits to...)

Edit- Pix, or it Didn't Happen Edition...


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

New AC evaporator, expansion valve, drier, compressor, and an R-134 conversion. Now I have AC in my 88 16V. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Oil change, idle screw o ring (should hold idle well now)and decided to replace the water pump, tomorrow. More coolant is seeping out of it and not going to risk it on a 2400 mile roundtrip.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Battery was dead.
You know, like «Dead, M'dam, totally dead»
So put a new one in there and there she goes, she cranks, start but idle high, but she lives!
Now onto tuning.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, these finally happened. And, arrived yesterday.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow. Jealous.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I was a little bit busy last weekend...

First I want to show you a old pic from the cars engine bay as I purchased it 3 Years ago...It was nice and clean at the first look yes....but I like it more.....shiny....



Everytime I have some time and fun....I do something....so I did this last weekend...

Mmmmmh.....crusty....





...but no more...









And some more cleaning...



Also did some recycling...I had sime aluminium lying around...



Perfect to do some covering. 





There must bne order....zipties are great for it. 





The I went from thiis dirty thing...





...with quick & dirty masking method...



...and some rattlecan paint...





...to a much nicer look. 



Cleaning and restoring the old rubbers and the filter housing...







And some new bushings for my gearshift.



Also needed a new shorter and thicker Ground cable. The former owner mounted the battery in the trunk and left the old battery ground cable loose in the engine bay. I don´t like bad jobs like this...so I made a new one.





But I was not finished...









...to be continued... It´s much better now....but not perfect yet...need more paint....more chrome. :laugh:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

That is some awesome work there! What did you use for paint?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Normal rattlecans with riverblue and glossy black. 

Glad you like my work.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

badpenny said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk





0dd_j0b said:


> Wow. Jealous.


 Thanks. They were _not_ cheap ($230 (inc. shipping from U.K.) from Torquepartz.com) - but, they did really nice work reproducing the factory mats. 
It took me a looooong time to pull the trigger on this purchase.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

cuppie said:


> It took me a looooong time to pull the trigger on this purchase.


Keep us informed on how they hold up over time. I'm a bit interested in them.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

LED dash in the mkI


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

tmechanic said:


> LED dash in the mkI


I need to do this. :thumbup:

Would you mind posting which bulbs you used & where you got them?

I've read several threads on swapping out for LEDs and came away more confused than when I started. Plus there are so many different suppliers out there... trial and error could get expensive fast...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

You can take the regular cheap SMD LED Sockets, take them apart and fit the SMD LED´s into your original sockets for the MKI cluster. That´s it...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today the Fat Lady got some nice custom made doorpins....it´s a "Prinz"-Widebody.....so now it has selfmade Crown-Doorpins. 

Pics to follow....if you want...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Installed the new elbow on the new water pump and no leaks. All is good. Last night I put in the new hatch shocks. Wow, I've never had a hatch that wants to go up by itself.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

pulled the car cover off, opened the hood to check the mouse poison box I left on the battery and wiped down the seats with some leather conditioner.

had a fellow VW enthusiast stop by the scirocco shack today which is always welcome.:thumbup: 

ended up discussing the possibility of turning the parts car into a racer. dudes got an aba with a ton of knowledge, youth and tools. me, I pretty much just bring the car to the table...and the shack:thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

All Eyez on me said:


> You can take the regular cheap SMD LED Sockets, take them apart and fit the SMD LED´s into your original sockets for the MKI cluster. That´s it...


How cheap?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

tmechanic said:


> How cheap?


Super dirt cheap! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-Stuck-Wei...939470?hash=item41999ae50e:g:ZcAAAOSwnLdWrHh4

Works fine since the conversion. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Figures, they don't ship to the US. But, we can use the description to find another seller.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Figures, they don't ship to the US. But, we can use the description to find another seller.


So, the ad says it ships to the Americas, with the exception of every country in the Americas. Hmm

I'll keep buying from Superbright LEDs I think.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Finally got around to pulling the bad MC off of The Falcon, a Chinese knockoff that was leaking past the seals, had to stomp on the brakes to get them to work. Since it has rear discs and the old MC is the stock replacement for it, and the car is a '78, I decided to upgrade to a Beck/Arnley for a '92 Golf GT. WTF is that port on the reservoir for?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Freshly waxed. Now the bugs from the Cincy run won't stick to her.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Installed a power antenna.  
























https://vimeo.com/168132499
Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Freshly waxed. Now the bugs from the Cincy run won't stick to her.


Im taking the opposite aproach. plus my car looks bad anyhow


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> You can take the regular cheap SMD LED Sockets, take them apart and fit the SMD LED´s into your original sockets for the MKI cluster. That´s it...



I'm probably making this more complicated than it is, but...

SMDs come in different sizes/number designations, right? So, how do you figure out which one you need? How many lumens is enough? Are all LEDs dimable (I see some sites list their LEDs as dimable/non-dimable while others make no mention of it at all)?

I think I read somewhere you have to un-solder the old bulbs, then solder the new LEDs in, is that right? There's no plug 'n play out there anywhere? And, you have to get the polarity right on the LEDs, so there's a 50/50 chance you'll have to do each one twice?

I know there were two different VW sockets on S1s, either black or white. Do both of them take the same bulb and only the socket is different... or are there different bulbs too? I did see that Mk1 Autohaus sells both black & white replacements (with incandescent bulbs), so at least there's a safety net if I ufck it up...

I'm the type that likes to have everything I need lined up before I start a project... I can just see having to drive with a flashlight until I rip the dash apart 50 times to get it right... :screwy:


That cluster does look awesome though! :thumbup:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Neptuno said:


> Im taking the opposite aproach. plus my car looks bad anyhow


I'm on board with that. At ten feet, you can't tell the difference between bugs and stone chips! :laugh:

And, I think the guy who stored the car for the PO washed it with a brillo pad. The paint thickness is like new (I had it tested as part of an inspection before I bought it), but it has heavy scratches/swirl marks all over. :banghead:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

The LED´s have a long "leg" and a short one. The long is always plus.










So it´s easy to find out how to install them. 

And yes they´re all dimmable....no problem. I don´t know the lumen and I don´t know the angle they´re shining or whatever....they just work. 

Sooo....what did I do on my Sciroccco today?

It´s a sad day....I slaughtered one of my project cars I had for a very long time (over 15 years) because I need the space for my new service lift I want to buy and it would take another 15 years to start this project again...so I had to do what I had do to...hard for me a an absolute scirocco lover. But it was the right decision. 
Now the shell sits in my yard and is waiting for his fate...I still hope somebody comes and saves the shell from the scrap dealer...
Tomorrow I think I ask around my german forum people who wants to save it.....for free.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> The LED´s have a long "leg" and a short one. The long is always plus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That helps a lot! Thanks for taking time to explain. :beer:

Sad to see any Rocco go, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. But the lift gets :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

NOTE: All LEDs *must* have a current-limiting resistor. If you stick 12V across a regular LED, you will burn out the diode junction in less than the blink of an eye. No -poof-, no flash, no smoke... just DOA.

If you just order a regular "SMD LED" what you're going to get is a chip LED by itself, for the purpose of soldering onto a printed circuit board (SMD = surface mount device).
The key to what All Eyez bought is, these are specially-packaged SMD LEDs for 12V automotive applications, which include the appropriately-spec'd resistor. You can see the inline resistor on one of the LED leads in this picture:



All Eyez on me said:


>


So, either (1) buy only this kind, or (2) if you're really the type to "roll your own", I'll show you how to choose the appropriate resistor to go with the bare LED you want to use. There are infinitely more LED options available than the ones that have pre-attached resistors.

Yes all LEDs are dimmable however they are a bit more "touchy" vs. incandescent bulbs, due to (literally) having an exponential response to changes in voltage (they have a "diode curve", like any other diode).
As you dim, they'll stay brighter longer and then "fall off the cliff" a bit steeper.
Also due to their different responses, it doesn't work very well to have LEDs and incandescents sharing the same dimmer circuit, so plan on all or nothing.

[Why should you trust anything I say? I do this for a living ]


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I couldn't explain it better. :blush:


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Check out these options https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/instrument-cluster-gauge/

The 8.3d is what's in the s2's if I remember right. I pulled out the green filter, and added a white piece of translucent plastic to diffuse the light, and now I have pure white led gauge lighting all around. I modded the heater control panel to use a standard led, removed the filter there too, and put a resistor into the wiring.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

PA Rocco said:


> I need to do this. :thumbup:
> 
> Would you mind posting which bulbs you used & where you got them?
> 
> I've read several threads on swapping out for LEDs and came away more confused than when I started. Plus there are so many different suppliers out there... trial and error could get expensive fast...


I bought mine from superbrightleds.com. quick and easy #74 mini wedge retrofit will work for all of your instrument bulbs at $0.95 ea and BA7s or BA9 for the individual gauges. The bulbs have the resistors already built in.


You will probably need to mess with the orientation on some of them to get them all working, but no big deal, took me two tries to get all of them.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

On to other things, I swapped the new MC into the Falcon, bled the brakes and installed the new fuel pump, but the exhaust is still hanging there and I really need to finish reinstalling the instrument panel and running speaker wires so I have something to listen to on my way to Cincy, if I can manage to go.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Covered it from the world


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> NOTE: All LEDs *must* have a current-limiting resistor. If you stick 12V across a regular LED, you will burn out the diode junction in less than the blink of an eye. No -poof-, no flash, no smoke... just DOA.
> 
> If you just order a regular "SMD LED" what you're going to get is a chip LED by itself, for the purpose of soldering onto a printed circuit board (SMD = surface mount device).
> The key to what All Eyez bought is, these are specially-packaged SMD LEDs for 12V automotive applications, which include the appropriately-spec'd resistor. You can see the inline resistor on one of the LED leads in this picture:
> ...


Thanks for this. I like to have at least a basic understanding of how/why things work, so this is appreciated. I get a million results on google, which is what left me scratching my head & thinking there had to be more to it than ordering any old LED. I suppose I could roll my own, lol, but why go to the trouble when there are so many ready to go? The Rocco has plenty of other tasks lined up to occupy my time... :laugh:

I tend to keep my cluster lights cranked up anyhow... I asked in case LEDs are too much & I need to dial it back.

Good to know LEDs & incandescents don't play well together.



Scirocco16 said:


> Check out these options https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/instrument-cluster-gauge/
> 
> The 8.3d is what's in the s2's if I remember right. I pulled out the green filter, and added a white piece of translucent plastic to diffuse the light, and now I have pure white led gauge lighting all around. I modded the heater control panel to use a standard led, removed the filter there too, and put a resistor into the wiring.


From what I read, VW used either a black or a white base in early cars; it's pot luck what you find when you open up an S1 dash. They continued to use one of them through Mk2, but I'm not sure which...



tmechanic said:


> I bought mine from superbrightleds.com. quick and easy #74 mini wedge retrofit will work for all of your instrument bulbs at $0.95 ea and BA7s or BA9 for the individual gauges. The bulbs have the resistors already built in.
> 
> You will probably need to mess with the orientation on some of them to get them all working, but no big deal, took me two tries to get all of them.


This is what I was after. Thanks! :thumbup:

I guess I just need to take my dash apart & see what's in there. Probably not as big a deal as I think, I just hate not being prepared to put it back together before I start taking things apart... it's my ocd... :laugh:

Thanks everyone for the help! Much appreciated! :beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

PA Rocco said:


> Thanks for this. I like to have at least a basic understanding of how/why things work, so this is appreciated. I get a million results on google, which is what left me scratching my head & thinking there had to be more to it than ordering any old LED. I suppose I could roll my own, lol, but why go to the trouble when there are so many ready to go? The Rocco has plenty of other tasks lined up to occupy my time... :laugh:
> 
> I tend to keep my cluster lights cranked up anyhow... I asked in case LEDs are too much & I need to dial it back.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Andy and Flandy installed LEDs for the tail lights and rear turns, now the lights flash really fast, like there's a burned out bulb in the circuit, I picked up the flasher cube that works with the LEDs and LED lights for the front, that should take care of that issue.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Glad to help guys. 
Yes the original flasher relay depends on the current draw from the incandescent bulbs to control the on/off delay, and since LEDs have almost none by comparison, the relay "sees" this as the same condition as a burned-out bulb, so it's supposed to be a "helpful" condition. Someone even came up with a fancy term for this - "Hyper-flashing" (not to be confused with a tweaker running around whipping open his raincoat...)

The upgraded "LED" relay is the easiest and best way to fix it. :thumbup: Some of the other methods out there, like adding more crap to the circuit, are... :what: but if no relay option was available you might not have a choice.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

DiezNutz said:


> it's supposed to be a "helpful" condition. Someone even came up with a fancy term for this - "Hyper-flashing" (not to be confused with a tweaker running around whipping open his raincoat...)


That is just great almost prose.:laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Not today, but last night in prep for Cincy I changed the oil, tracked down the oil leak (thanks to those on Facebook group for advice/tips!), cured my squeaking power steering belt (just needed tightening), and even tracked down a rattle that I thought was a loose exhaust fitting but it was actually the passenger side rear sway bar strap that had rusted through and snapped. Pulled it off and no more rattle! And I have a spare one in a box; just need to find the little part that snugs the whole thing together. 

I really hadn't wrenched on the car since last year as I spent most of my car-time on Bob the Jetta (link in my sig), so it felt really great to get all these little issues taken care of.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> ... but it was actually the passenger side rear sway bar strap that had rusted through and snapped. Pulled it off and no more rattle! And I have a spare one in a box; just need to find the little part that snugs the whole thing together.


Must be contagious! I'm replacing the same strap, same side, this morning. I had it all bound together with 3 industrial zip ties until I finally got the parts to fix 



Neptuno said:


> That is just great almost prose.:laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

tmechanic said:


> Yeah, Andy and Flandy installed LEDs for the tail lights and rear turns, now the lights flash really fast, like there's a burned out bulb in the circuit, I picked up the flasher cube that works with the LEDs and LED lights for the front, that should take care of that issue.


And I thought that was for making urgent turns... :laugh:

I get that on my Dakota about every two weeks when a rear turn signal bulb burns out. :banghead:




DiezNutz said:


> Glad to help guys.
> Yes the original flasher relay depends on the current draw from the incandescent bulbs to control the on/off delay, and since LEDs have almost none by comparison, the relay "sees" this as the same condition as a burned-out bulb, so it's supposed to be a "helpful" condition. Someone even came up with a fancy term for this - "Hyper-flashing" (not to be confused with a tweaker running around whipping open his raincoat...)
> 
> The upgraded "LED" relay is the easiest and best way to fix it. :thumbup: Some of the other methods out there, like adding more crap to the circuit, are... :what: but if no relay option was available you might not have a choice.


Relay or not, basically you need a resistor somewhere in the circuit to simulate the load of an incandescent, right?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> Relay or not, basically you need a resistor somewhere in the circuit to simulate the load of an incandescent, right?


Sort of. That's why the upgraded relay is the way to go. It's already designed for the LED load, reasonably cheap, and a simple swap.

Otherwise if trying to use the original relay, then yes the typical thing people do will be to add load resistors at each bulb to simulate the same current draw as an incandescent.
That's because the original flasher relay has a load-sensing circuit inside of it that is responsible for that dubiously helpful 'burned-out bulb fast flashing'.
Since these have to be higher wattage load resistors, they're not always cheap either. They might cost more than the LED relay.

You'll hear people say things like "you gotta add resistance to the circuit", but it's actually doing the opposite. Adding resistance would be putting them in series.
The resistors are shunted across the LEDs and create a much *lower* impedance than the LEDs... what you're doing is adding (wasting) current, and dumping the power into the resistor in the form of heat. Same thing an incandescent does, except you get "free" light out of the deal.

So to summarize, adding resistors is:
- more work
- adding crap to circuits that serves no other purpose than to waste energy
- molesting your original equipment
- may actually cost more than the correct relay

Seems like a great idea, right? 

('course like I said, a replacement relay may not be available for all applications - especially newer stuff with no separate relay - and then you're kinda stuck.)


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bought it a couple weeks ago. Got it running after three years sitting. Got a work cut out but runs great still. 

Got her inspected and registered. 












Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

uncovered it in the scirocco shack & drove it to the parts store after jumping in the corrado minutes earlier and realizing it had a dead battery. its sooo much more fun to drive than the big C. my opinion may change after the neuspeed springs and bilstein shocks are on it but for now my :heart: is still all sciroccos that G60 in a straight line though....woooooo


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


> its sooo much more fun to drive than the big C.... my :heart: is still all sciroccos


Yeah, VW lost me with the Corrado. My :heart: will always be the S1... I'm ok with an S2... but Corrado was VW saying, sorry about killing the Scirocco, here's a cookie. 

That said, I would've bought one back then if I didn't have a mortgage and a bunch of mouths to feed. But it still would've felt like consolation.




Cecil27 said:


> that G60 in a straight line though....woooooo


Been a lot of years since I drove one, but I wasn't impressed... totally lost the driving experience they captured with Mk1s. Yeah, I know that was exactly what VW intended, but it's why they lost me.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> ... but Corrado was VW saying, sorry about killing the Scirocco, here's a cookie.


:laugh:



PA Rocco said:


> Been a lot of years since I drove one, but I wasn't impressed... totally lost the driving experience they captured with Mk1s. Yeah, I know that was exactly what VW intended, but it's why they lost me.


Well said. :thumbup:
It also doesn't help any that, like most early 90s VWs, Corrados were, well, kinda junk in build quality and numerous design flaws... compared to earlier VWs.
I like them okay, they look cool in their own way, but they're no Scirocco.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Drove it! First time since last fall.

Well, yesterday. Today is a rainout.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday I swapped the Fat Lady´s fuel pump relais harness to my own custom build one. So now the cables for the fuel pump are right in dimension so this mistake VW has build with too weak dimensioned cables from factory will never happen to me.  The complete fuel pump related cables are now going outside the fuse box over the relais. So it´s safe and the cables are bigger....:thumbup:










If you don´t have done the swap.....DO IT! You won´t see your car burn...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Drove it back ~560 miles


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Made sure it was still where I left it Friday morning. It was.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Took her out of the garage for a spin around the block.
Hell, that was a blast, but short : after 1000 ft white smoke came from the engine bay. Popped the hood but couldn't see anything ( it was downpouring...)
Limped home, tuck her back in her nest and will investigate later.
It was the first time she moved on her own power after almost two years and a carbs+head swap.
Ahh, that feeling again 
The last day of the last Cincy she decided to finally move on her own. If cars could be sarcastic, that would be some sar_*car*_sm.


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

First wash after three or so years. Paints gone lol. 




























Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Replaced the right CV axle and added a bit more wrap to the down pipe to protect the inner boot.
Also got made a deal from Tech 53 for a reproduction S2 rain tray. Thanks Fred.   

Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Roccobuilder80 (Oct 17, 2011)

My Rieger Race car is coming along! 30,XXX donor 1980 Scirocco S 1.8 16 swap... darn big ticket items are holding me up, IE Fuel Cell, Wheels, you get the point!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

A whole lot of plastic and bondo for a racecar..:laugh:.but hey....I like it. 

But please...this car needs much wider wheels with the Rieger Bodykit. :beer:


----------



## Roccobuilder80 (Oct 17, 2011)

bondo is the devil, we used very little. 

I plan on getting custom CCW or forgeline wheels, whoever gives me the best deal. It'll have the true deep dish wheels that the kit calls for. That'll be the last major purchase. Lol 

I call it a race car. It'll be more like a "Sunday drive" on a track days. I do not inteed to go w2w with this car. That's what rabbits are for!! :laugh:


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm thinking, letting my bro inlaw drive the my scirocco should bring me good karma. In the other hand, I feel the car might break down lol. I hope not. (Cuz it's old)

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

92_MK_2 said:


> I'm thinking, letting my bro inlaw drive the my scirocco should bring me good karma. In the other hand, I feel the car might break down lol. I hope not. (Cuz it's old)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Well, if you have good karma, someone has to pay for it with bad karma, right? :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Replaced the oil pressure sender/switch (I have a cabby 3-gauge set in the car.) 
The FAE sender has been flaky from the day it was installed (random gauge twitching, random flashing light at idle (light issue didn't occur on stock setup.)) 
Finally decided to pull the trigger and buy a real VW part (one hundred and freaking fifty dollars!  ), rather than chance another flaky aftermarket unit.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Replaced the front calipers and brake hoses and flushed the brake fluid today. My front right caliper's piston was very sized and wan't working at all for a while.

I also figured out my vibration at 75mph - I did a roadforce balance on my front right tire and found that it was pretty far out of spec. I re-mounted the tire after measuring the runout and balanced it again. Now goes fast on the highway with no vibration!


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

I peeked under her cover at the scirocco shack, made sure no mice were feasting on top of the battery, emptied her trunk full of corrado goodies that were safely locked inside and removed her strut bar.
had the bar sprayed to match the car while wrenching commenced on the 'rado.

also promised her id be back to take her to a car show tomorrow.:heart: today its been one year since purchase....


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

installed bar (& sticker) today
washed/waxed wheels under the shade tree....and  about how far she's come in a year and a day:heart:



6/15



6/16


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


> installed bar (& sticker) today
> washed/waxed wheels under the shade tree....and  about how far she's come in a year and a day:heart:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

You've definitely accomplished more than me in the last year... I need to get to it!

Where did you find the sticker? The ones on their website look different from the old ones...


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Finally got around to installing the sunroof seal. I was a bit concerned since the only ones available are S2... it's not the same as the old seal but I think it'll work.

Passenger side is a tad high yet, I need to tweak some more...


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

when I bought the (Neuspeed) springs they sent me two stickers. it just so happens they fit perfectly on the strut bar:thumbup: when I bought a set of springs for my corrado last week I was kinda hoping they'd send me yellow stickers so it would stand out a little better on the titian red but no such luck-just 2 more red stickers-and im ok with that. I bought 8 shocks/struts from bilstein and it wasn't until the very last two (complete strut assemblies for the corrado-$$$) that they included a sticker in the box. mind u im not normally a "sticker guy" but the dudes at the shop i get time at _are_.. they love em and are like kids slapping them on any flat surface they can find around the shop:screwy: so now: _i notice_

so far: techtonics wins for free sticker slams per purchase..:thumbup:

heres what she actually showed up at my door looking like. 13" vandvorts,(er whatever theyre called) and all (dead battery-no working exterior drivers door handle ):what:



*truth be told-i still haven't put new windshield wipers on 'er..:facepalm:.gets little to know driving in the rain so...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Drove the snot out of it, oh, and I fixed the rear package shelf.


----------



## SciroccoStorm (Jun 9, 2016)

picked up PO spare parts, cleaned out car, inspect everything, changed oil, plugs, filters, repair shift bushings/linkage, troubleshoot brake lights, replaced battery connections, removed PO stickers, ordered some parts, made tire/alignment appointments.

didnt get to drive it all that much as it was in service mode most of the weekend, have to sort out the turns/brake light issues, need to purge the brake fluid this week & get ready for tire service on the weekend.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Cecil27 said:


> ... so it would stand out a little better on the *titian red* ...


Credit for knowing the correct name of your paint. :thumbup:

I've found that most people call this "Titan Red". Tit*i*an Red however, is an actual color.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titian_hair

Nice detailing :thumbup:



Cecil27 said:


> ... 13" vandvorts,(er whatever theyre called)...


Close! Zandvoort. It's a seaside resort town in Holland.


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

oil change, flushed the coolant,replaced the distributor seal, coolant temp sensor and coolant level sensor. Replaced the Autotech sway bars with Neuspeed ones. Oh and replaced all the original fuses with modern ones:laugh:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

drove it to Cult Classic 11 and took Second Place in the Scirocco class.
saw quite a few roccos and corrados today:thumbup:
first place was won by this:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

«This» is georgeD's brazilian brown.
Georgeous car, would love seeing it in real.


----------



## SciroccoStorm (Jun 9, 2016)

Replaced switches on column 
, Replaced all bulbs, new Yokohamas/alignment, gp cleaning, removed half of the tint, & a speeding ticket.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> ....first place was won by this:


Never seen the Brazil version before.

Dangerous thing to _actually drive _anywhere, since the front turn signals cannot be seen at all from the sides.


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

selling it


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

MacGruber said:


> Interesting that level of modification is allowed.
> 
> Dangerous thing to _actually drive _anywhere, since the front turn signals cannot be seen at all from the sides.



Yea, apples to oranges...vendor that more than likely writes it off as "advertising" or some chit. I wanted to ask him where the gas cap was...lol.

*come to think of it: my Corrado turns are the same way.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

This "Well Known 1980 Brasil Brown Scirocco For Sale" sold in 2010 at Germancarsforsaleblog com.

Another one with "Body: Original Brazil Brown" has two threads here: with stock headlights (WA plates) 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3366981

then "European "TV" headlights with matching grille" (MA plates)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5429539-FS-1980-Brazil-Brown-MK1-Scirocco-Boston-MA-Beautiful-Shape-Ton-of-Rare-Parts


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

MacGruber said:


> Never seen the Brazil version before.


Brazil is part of the color name only - as far as I know, VW did not produce a Rocco specifically for the country, if that's what you were thinking. 

georgeD's build thread is here... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5869732-Winter-Scirocco-project&highlight=georgeD

The thread pretty much starts with NOS fenders... I'm not sure if he eliminated the side turns before installing them or if the fenders came that way. Google search turns up a lot of very early Roccos without the side markers... maybe only the US got them?




Cecil27 said:


> Yea, apples to oranges...vendor that more than likely writes it off as "advertising" or some chit. I wanted to ask him where the gas cap was...lol.
> 
> *come to think of it: my Corrado turns are the same way.


Rados have wrap-around rear indicators though. Must've been enough to cover requirements at that time.... At least some Rados did have separate indicators in the bumper covers, just ahead of the front wheels. From a quick google, it seems that wasn't the case for all model years though. I'm guessing the rears were good enough for early model years but then VW was forced to add the front/side indicators later on.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

German Roccos/Rocco fenders (MKI) have no side blinkers. The only difference is the blinkers are changed in the year 1978 to the bigger version that goes round to the side a bit. The early Roccos had only the small blinkers GeorgeD´s Rocco has. 

The side markers/blinkers where only for the US market....and yes...they´re ugly. So I can understand everyone who deletes them. 

Also a fact some of you don´t know....the first Scirocccos until 1975 where factory made with 2 wipers. 1976 they changed to the sporty single wiper.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Deposited the insurance checks for the wrecked Slegato and picked up some fuel hose so I can drain the tank on the 16V, by using the transfer pump (4yo gas).


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> German Roccos/Rocco fenders (MKI) have no side blinkers. The only difference is the blinkers are changed in the year 1978 to the bigger version that goes round to the side a bit. The early Roccos had only the small blinkers GeorgeD´s Rocco has.
> 
> The side markers/blinkers where only for the US market....and yes...they´re ugly. So I can understand everyone who deletes them.
> 
> Also a fact some of you don´t know....the first Scirocccos until 1975 where factory made with 2 wipers. 1976 they changed to the sporty single wiper.


Oh, the Euro-hatred for side markers on FB when that 6000 mile Rocco showed up on ebay! :laugh: I think there were more comments about the ugly markers than the mileage... I never really thought they were *that* big a deal, aside from being a great start for the cancer... guess I'm just used to seeing them.

Feeling guilty for not having Rocco pic content, I'll just throw this here... in all its _*glowing side marker glory*_ :laugh: ...











I'm definitely partial to the single wiper though. A Rocco just doesn't look right with two wipers, S1 or S2!


- Too bad there aren't any stats on Rocco accidents in the US versus the rest of the world. I have to wonder if the side markers and/or US bumpers made any difference whatsoever... :screwy:


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

I fixed this with a bigger of this this lol. A bigger clamp. I just pushed that bearing back bc German auto parts wants about 100 dollars and I can't right now so. This bandaid will work great for now. 










Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

92_MK_2 said:


> I fixed this with a bigger of this this lol. A bigger clamp. I just pushed that bearing back bc German auto parts wants about 100 dollars and I can't right now so. This bandaid will work great for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your bearing bad, or is just not staying put? If it actually functions, then Fred's bearing repair would work well for you I would think.
http://www.tech-53.com/product-p/brngfix.htm


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Is your bearing bad, or is just not staying put? If it actually functions, then Fred's bearing repair would work well for you I would think.
> http://www.tech-53.com/product-p/brngfix.htm


Yea I like that clamp but I made me one for now. Sooner or later that's coming. Thanks for the link  

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> This bandaid will work great for now.


I did that fix with a hose clamp so many YEARS ago I forgot about it until now.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

US S2 front turns (and bumpers) are much uglier than US S1 front turns (and bumpers).
I don't mind the US S1 turns all that much, but still prefer the early/Euro ones.
Prefer monowipers also, and I'm not above doing monowiper conversions.

But _these_ I'm leaving as-is... they're already cool because they point "the wrong way"


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Nah is that your wheel is on the wrong side


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> But _these_ I'm leaving as-is... they're already cool because they point "the wrong way"





Neptuno said:


> Nah is that your wheel is on the wrong side


He must work for USPS. :laugh:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Armor Door Plates and a replacement LeBra front end cover.



















Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Nah is that your wheel is on the wrong side


Har har. That too. :laugh:



PA Rocco said:


> He must work for USPS. :laugh:


No  That would be an inhumane way to kill off a Scirocco.
The little mail trucks like our mail lady drives are much better suited for that purpose.

I do have fun going through a drive-thru window backwards though. :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> Har har. That too. :laugh:
> 
> 
> No  That would be an inhumane way to kill off a Scirocco.
> ...


I would enjoy driving my route in that Storm, but yeah, the routes are tough on vehicles. Plus, it would be hard to reach most of the mailboxes, sitting that low.
Even as tough as they are, I have helped break numerous LLV, including engine and transmissions. I say help because I am not the only one who drove the particular 
ones that broke.


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Replaced the fuel pump relay bc it started clicking a lot all of a sudden. Replaced it new but it still does it. Fuel pump motor? 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I would enjoy driving my route in that Storm, but yeah, the routes are tough on vehicles. Plus, it would be hard to reach most of the mailboxes, sitting that low.
> Even as tough as they are, I have helped break numerous LLV, including engine and transmissions. I say help because I am not the only one who drove the particular
> ones that broke.


Yeah it's a bit low for our mailbox.
I've heard that the LLVs aren't all that great in the snow? I know our carrier won't touch our lane unless it's been cleared.
There used to be another USPS lady around here that drove a RHD Subaru Legacy AWD wagon, but I guess it finally bit the dust.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Not a damn Thing. And I Hate That...


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

VW Maverick said:


> Armor Door Plates and a replacement LeBra front end cover.


:heart: the bra!

I have one NIB for Scirocco and wish I could install it correctly on my rocco (doesn't fit right w/euro bumpers)...I have one on the corrado and people either love it or hate it

if "you weren't around when they were hot-you'll never understand"

heres what Cult Classic 11 second place trophies look like::thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

(Yesterday) Checked on 2 of my other Sciroccos in storage, that I haven't seen in a couple of years. All is well. :thumbup:
In the back of the '82, I discovered a used but minty Mk2 grille that I forgot I even had.
No cracks or broken slats, and both mounting tabs intact.
Happy 4th of July, indeed. 



TBerk said:


> Not a damn Thing. And I Hate That...


I have entire weeks like that. 



Cecil27 said:


> heres what Cult Classic 11 second place trophies look like::thumbup:


Neat :thumbup: Definitely something different you don't see elsewhere.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> Close! Zandvoort. It's a seaside resort town in Holland.


Zandvoort is also the location of a seaside racing circuit built among the dunes, which was once the home of the Dutch F1 Grand Prix.



MacGruber said:


> Never seen the Brazil version before.
> 
> Dangerous thing to _actually drive _anywhere, since the front turn signals cannot be seen at all from the sides.


In Europe cars are not equipped with side markers, so that is how 74-77 Sciroccos looked in their homeland. :beer:

George's car is quite the sight to see, and has undergone quite a transformation over the years, particularly since I first saw it in 2007 when a previous owner brought it to the east coast after purchasing it in WA.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

What Did I Do?

I pined for the lack of one, dammit, and damn me too...


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm driving it to mk1 madness...with all kinds of s2 goodies packed inside for barter/trade

Neuspeed strut bar, mattig eyebrow spoiler (nib), bra for NA bumpers (nib) etc....


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

saw eleven S2's in the field today (4 S1's) and lucky for me they had separate S1/S2 classes:thumbup:
I was lucky enough to take first & traded the bar for one that'll fit the Corrado.

I think Cube'd say "damn right it was a good day":thumbup:


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Zandvoort is also the location of a seaside racing circuit built among the dunes, which was once the home of the Dutch F1 Grand Prix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that car.


----------



## hansrandal (Oct 22, 2000)

building this:










To go in this:










And this is where I am at now:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

What itbss are those?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Zandvoort is also the location of a seaside racing circuit built among the dunes, which was once the home of the Dutch F1 Grand Prix.


:thumbup: 



hansrandal said:


> building this:


Nice :thumbup:
Some details?


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Nice :thumbup:
> Some details?


X2 :thumbup::thumbup:

Let us know what you did there.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Putzing around...









Moved the fleet to weedwhack & cut the grass.


















New sunroof seal I did a couple weekends ago. Took this long for me to figure out Photobucket won't upload iPhone pics unless I open & save in a photoeditor first. Seal is a S2, different from the original, but it works. Adjusted the roof (talk about tail chasing!)... leading edge is just below the main roof per Bentley, but the back passenger side is still up more than it should be. Ran out of patience after pulling the roof & putting it back in 100 times... need to give it another go when I lose the urge to throw it over the hill.

And the spots??? The neighbor decided to weedwhack & mow after I moved the cars back in the driveway. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


















So I vacuumed out the whole interior, gave it a quick wash (no leaks!!! :thumbup & got it in the garage finally!

Yeah, the dent jumps out of the pic  but whatever...










So I ordered me up a sampling of LEDs to try out. Here's a shot with LED in the left brake, incandescent still on the right. LED is a bit brighter, and actually more red in real life (incandescent is sorta orange). LEDs didn't make the dramatic difference I was hoping, but I'm ok with them.











Here's a shot with LEDs in both brakes.










You can see the individual LEDs, but only if you sit on the floor & view straight on.










Did the festoons in the trunk (checked some ground points while in there... shiny!), dome, & glovebox too. All are *much* brighter than incandescents.

I also picked up a couple 12" LED strips for under the rear parcel shelf supports (where the rear speakers would be in a S2). Even with the LED, black carpet makes the trunk a black hole. Gotta get some parts to install them yet. I'll stick them up with double sided foam tape & tie in with piggyback terminals at the OE trunk light so nothing gets hacked up. I might do something similar in the cabin if the trunk works out as planned & I can find a place to hide them.

Oh! And I found the window sticker in the glovebox, mixed in with a bunch of other crap! I was so excited I forgot to take a pic!


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

Cut out my old Supersprint exhaust to make way for the new Techtonics exhaust and cat delete. Boy was it heavy......and too quiet:laugh:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I took a trip this week to the other end from germany to visit the "Days of Dorfmark" one of Germany´s biggest Scirocco Meetings...

For pics....http://www.scirocco-lounge.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&p=22086#p22086

Enjoy!


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

*Nice Pics*

Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

replaced cyl#2 spark plug today b/c of oil fouling. had that familiar, hard dead-cylinder-misfire occur 1/2 way through the commute home today. limped it home. 


only cyl#2 though....happens about monthly.



^haven't investigated further yet, as to whether bad valve stem seal or piston rings.^ *shrug*




i DO have to make a note here though:

due to the "great 2016 password crash" i haven't been able to post here in well nigh a month. between work/life/what have you.


over the last week (again, time/life/work) or so with the great help and assistance of our scirocco forum moderator *paul grimes*, i was able to pull some shenanigans and get my password reset and still be able to retain post count/screen name /etc.


i inadvertently interrupted a family weekend away (paul's), yet he referred my situation to another moderator, who also helped me get stuff squared away.


and to think...he remembered me and rendered assistance after all these years!


thx paul! you rock! :heart:


and it's great to be back!


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

DiezNutz said:


> Nice
> Some details?


I spy

R1 carbs
Custom manifold 
New Beetle valve cover breather
ABA serpentine belt conversion

Prob 9a block

Similar to what I'm building 

However I'm gonna take a stab at a 3d printed manifold 

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ginster86roc said:


> replaced cyl#2 spark plug today b/c of oil fouling. had that familiar, hard dead-cylinder-misfire occur 1/2 way through the commute home today. limped it home.
> 
> 
> only cyl#2 though....happens about monthly.
> ...


Glad to see that your Scirocco running better :thumbup:

sent you a PM


----------



## hansrandal (Oct 22, 2000)

Multipass said:


> I spy
> 
> R1 carbs
> Custom manifold
> ...


Pretty much spot on with what he said. 9A block. It also has a ported and polished head with Autotech cams. Using a PMO fuel pressure regulator so I don have to mess with a low pressure fuel pump. It's what the Porsche guys have run for years with their CIS to carb conversions.:thumbup:


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

hansrandal said:


> Pretty much spot on with what he said. 9A block. It also has a ported and polished head with Autotech cams. Using a PMO fuel pressure regulator so I don have to mess with a low pressure fuel pump. It's what the Porsche guys have run for years with their CIS to carb conversions.:thumbup:


Hmmmmm, I'll have to check that out! I got a Carter P60504 Electric Fuel Pump for mine, and was going to get a Holley FPR. People have been reviewing that setup pretty favorably. All said and done, like 60 bucks. So we are about twinsies except I have Schrick 276's and decided to deck my head 0.015-0.030". Did you already jet your carbs? I hear 180's are about right, and what I jetted mine to. Screw drilling them, new jets are like 5 bucks on ebay.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

All night thrash session to get the Falcon ready for the Street Machine Nationals this weekend. New wires to the door speakers, new door speakers, wired the new stereo, and wired in the new Innovate Motorsports G3 AFR meter. Now to finish putting it back together.All buttoned up and ready to go.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> ... Adjusted the roof (talk about tail chasing!)... leading edge is just below the main roof per Bentley, but the back passenger side is still up more than it should be. Ran out of patience after pulling the roof & putting it back in 100 times... need to give it another go when I lose the urge to throw it over the hill.


I have a much simpler solution for you to fix it, in two easy steps:
1) Sell me the car
2) I'll do it
:laugh:

Lookin' good. :thumbup:

WTF moment: Who just "finds" the original window sticker in the glovebox? Seriously?? FML...
FTW moment: LEDs :heart:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> I have a much simpler solution for you to fix it, in two easy steps:
> 1) Sell me the car
> 2) I'll do it
> :laugh:
> ...


Tell you what, I'll list it on ebay with reserve at, say... $25,750.00. :laugh:

This car is a *driver*, not a museum piece, so far more valuable...

Seriously, if I were starving and needed cash to eat, I think I would sell my house before my Rocco (my wife would be long gone by then & not be around to protest!). I regretted dumping the poor '80 literally from the minute she left, and I have every intention of keeping this one until I can no longer remember I have it. Even then, I'll leave a trail of bread crumbs so I go down to the garage and visit her once in a while.


I have a spare sunroof assembly I may play with to see if I can't come up with a fine adjustment for it. As designed, it's one of those things that as soon as you loosen a screw, you're right back to *Start*. So... as you get closer, fear of trying again increases exponentially... :banghead:

That said, the PO sold it with the back edge of the roof sticking up 1/2", so I'm taking great pride in being able to do infinitely better than he did. 


I recall seeing the original bill of sale, old insurance cards, and some other early stuff in the glovebox (along with the obligatory 35mm film container full of fuses) when I bought the car... the window sticker was mixed in with that & I must have missed it... and this is only the second time I've ever been in there.


I just grabbed a handful of LEDs to try in easily accessible locations. I'm not ready just yet to tear into the dash to see what's in there, although I am certain to do so at some point.

** Speaking of LEDs... do you have any thoughts on LED headlights? The PO swapped out the low beams for Hella H4 conversions, so I was thinking about throwing a set of H4 LEDs in there. The only thing is, that could become an expensive lesson if they turn out crap. I see there are LEDs that should only be used in projectors, but there are some that claim to be for halogen reflectors... the trouble is there are a half million people out there selling LEDs on Ebay and Amazon, saying they're the best thing since sliced bread. :screwy:

The goal of course is to make it so I can't out-drive my headlights anymore, but I don't want to consume my alternator in the process (I need some amps for that amplifier I have planned )... nor am I one of those guys who doesn't care if I sear all the retinas of oncoming drivers - I really don't want to be blinding people either.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

somebody need _this_?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I have one of those too. 

Of course, I've never owned a VW with a sunroof. :sly:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


> somebody need _this_?


I have a pdf version that ends abruptly at page 74. The Scirocco section is on 75 & 76. :banghead:

I wouldn't complain if someone were to send me a scan of the last two pages... :laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's the window sticker. Folded in thirds, one side separated. Somehow it seemed appropriate to take the pic atop Bentley.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Head of the class at our GTG today.










God luvs Dubs:











Mav.


----------



## Petra Passat (Jun 27, 2003)

Installed the missing linkz shift bushing (better for sure, only took two adjustments to not have to climb the ramps in 3rd, or worse 5th, for the second and third tries) and a new valve cover gasket.

I'm amazed at the mileage I got on the highway with this thing - 5.8 l/100km at 70 mph (40 mpg?!?), when I hand calc'd it at fill up after another 100 km around town, it worked out to 6.7 l/100km, that's twice what I used to get in our allroad and about 10 mpg better than our Miata.

J


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Found a cool place today to take some shots.
























Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Cool pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## pleger (Oct 18, 2013)

Took mine to the drag strip. 17.3 at 79mph in the quarter mile


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Took it to the Street Machine Nationals, had a lot of people Ooo and Ahh over then took it to its first ever Auto X, 4 sec. off the leader board, and made the exhaust leak worse. You were right Jim, the header is leaking.


----------



## Petra Passat (Jun 27, 2003)

Drove it, got a thumbs up and a big smile from a kid in a dodge omni (or Plymouth horizon, who could tell, it sported a badgeless grill).


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

Replace shift linkage bushings etc..









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## -GTIBoB- (Dec 16, 2012)

Yesterday I pulled out my AC condenser and soldered some leaky holes and recharged it. It worked decently, the condenser placement has a huge gab between the condenser and radiator, it doesn't seem like it would get much, if any flow from the fan. Next I was going to move the condenser closer but my blower fan decided to stop working all together. Now I get to track down what happened, I assume a bad connection. 

To do list:

Replace front engine mount rubber
Fix exhaust leak, thinking it is between the manifold and the exhaust pipe, most likely caused from the engine moving from my bad mount
Find the damn vibrating noise that's in the dash
Replace rear calipers so I can have a parking break and run new cables
Fix the oil buzzer that goes off from 2k-2.2k, RPM
Would love to install an oil pressure guage
Get washer fluid to squirt
Fix antenna, horrible reception
Fix speakers, only the rear works
Fix water leak from rear hatch/lock area

This is just the stuff I remember lol, so many little things. A work in progress!


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> Adjusted the roof (talk about tail chasing!)... leading edge is just below the main roof per Bentley, but the back passenger side is still up more than it should be. Ran out of patience after pulling the roof & putting it back in 100 times... need to give it another go when I lose the urge to throw it over the hill.


That Sunroof Manual I found on TheSamba.com, it's just 74 pages too. Here is page 15, the MK1 Scirocco sunroof:
You likely need to adjust the left and right cables to be in sync so L & R tilt up together and close together.
It should adjust the same as the other sunroofs - sliding Jetta and Slide/tilt Dasher = Scirocco MkII.
Need to remove the crank and gears to expose the cables, adjust L&R and put back together.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

MacGruber said:


> That Sunroof Manual I found on TheSamba.com, it's just 74 pages too...


Yeah, that's where I got my pdf. I found another somewhere online a while back but the file was corrupt.




MacGruber said:


> Here is page 15, the MK1 Scirocco sunroof:
> You likely need to adjust the left and right cables to be in sync so L & R tilt up together and close together.
> It should adjust the same as the other sunroofs - sliding Jetta and Slide/tilt Dasher = Scirocco MkII.
> Need to remove the crank and gears to expose the cables, adjust L&R and put back together.


VW intended the entire cable frame assembly to be disposable, so there probably isn't much info about servicing cables and whatnot. But you're right; it should be similar enough to the other sunroofs to use their info. When you close the roof (it's a dial, not really a crank), it pulls the roof down tight, but when you let go of the dial, it spins back about 1/8th turn. So, I think you're right, there seems to be some slack in the cable somewhere that has no place to go when the roof is closed. As it is now, I can press the back of the roof down but it lifts back up slightly... I saw an old post somewhere where someone suggested removing the crank & gears, then pushing the roof down before putting them back to get the cables where they need to be. I thought I'd try that before dissecting my cable frame...

Bentley has a bit on adjusting the roof. There are plastic skids on the front that you loosen a screw and slide them around to set the roof height and something similar on the mechanism that lifts the roof. Of course, once you loosen the screw, everything moves and you're back to square one. Then when you tighten the screw, everything moves again as the screw head seats. I tried a piece of masking tape & marking the previous location before loosening the screw, but that didn't really help much.

It's close enough for now. I've got even more frustrating Rocco projects to keep me occupied for the time being... :laugh:


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

As long as it doesn't leak is good enough. I don't have an mk1 just going by the illustration on page 17.
Before I replaced the mk2 sunroof seal water would collect in the back channel then when I hit the brakes guess where it all poured out onto - you guessed it.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

My sunroof did that until I cleaned out the rear sunroof drains.

I adapted a cheap ford TPS to fit my throttle body to use with MS but it clips the rain tray.
It would probably work perfectly on top of the original 1.8 but not with the extra ABA height.

Gotta figure out how to put an extension on the bottom without welding.
I'll probably drill/tap the plate on the bottom of the shaft and attach something in the shape of a T to fit inside the TPS.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

MacGruber said:


> As long as it doesn't leak is good enough. I don't have an mk1 just going by the illustration on page 17.
> Before I replaced the mk2 sunroof seal water would collect in the back channel then when I hit the brakes guess where it all poured out onto - you guessed it.





Rannoch said:


> My sunroof did that until I cleaned out the rear sunroof drains.


:laugh:

You haven't owned a sunroof car until your car baptizes you! I got mine from the '86 right after I first got the car (so, like 88 or so???), but it was self-inflicted. I learned you can drive with the roof popped during a light rain, no problem. It's the stopping part that's the problem.  :laugh:

My sunroof drains all seem to be working ok. Before I started the current manifoldectomy project, I took it down to the local carwash for a quick bath. Even under the pressure sprayer, the interior stayed dry. :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, for 5+ years, my reverse lockout just hasn't been "right", because the handle bearing that I had installed was made wrong - shift lever sat a little too low in the car, misaligned the lockout gate.  

I've had a replacement handle bearing for at least two years (probably longer.) :screwy:

_Finally_ replaced it today. :thumbup:


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Put a new techtonics tuning tri y header on mine and had my exhaust guy finish the rest. 2.5in catless with magnafliow resonator and muffler and c4 vette recycled exhaust tip. Its soooo nice. If someone needs an uncracked 16v exhaust manifold pm me.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The bad: started to pull the bad caliper for replacement.









The good: installed a MOMO Airleather steering wheel a buddy gave me.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

broke her out of her (well deserved) summer slumber and swapped spots at the scirocco shack with my DD Corrado. it was her first trip since mk1 madness a few weeks back I open the door and turn on the power to the shack. the radio comes on (automatically) and its quiet but I can tell it was "on" (static) I reached for the car cover and as I lifted it off the first notes of "My Girl" comes through the speakers..:heart:..hows _that_ for timing:what:







after a nice cruise home through some twistys in the woods i pulled in the driveway-the neighbors were surprised- they thought I sold it. yea-right!?!?:screwy:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

With RoccoJulie's tutoring, I set about tuning MyOldRoc's Falcon. Tuned the cold start and idle on the Megasquirt, she idles fairly well now and I no longer need the manual choke that Team Andy installed, and fixed some more wiring.


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

Swapped the bike can exhaust for the original super turbo muffler. .it was too damn noisy. ..









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

mackteck said:


> Swapped the bike can exhaust for the original super turbo muffler. .it was too damn noisy. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bumper is that sir? 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

92_MK_2 said:


> What bumper is that sir?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


It's a fiberglass one i made 😉

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

drove it about 150 miles to a car show. saw an awesome rh drive scirocco (storm) and met a fellow poster here at the vortex.:thumbup:
picked up an original steering wheel for the Corrado but that's another story for another forum.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Was that Eric's from Maryland storm?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Cecil27 said:


> drove it about 150 miles to a car show. saw an awesome rh drive scirocco (storm) and met a fellow poster here at the vortex.:thumbup:


Good to meet you too, C and finally see your Tit*i*an Red Mk2  :thumbup:
Thanks for the pic and kind words :beer:



Neptuno said:


> Was that Eric's from Maryland storm?


I hope so, or else that means there's a second Cosmos one over here...  

Good to see you back! :beer:
Because of you, I bought a sixer of Golden Monkey a couple weeks ago :laugh:


----------



## URIN 2ND (Oct 29, 2001)

Put her in the garage to start figuring out the damn wiring. :facepalm:


----------



## hibanoz (Oct 31, 2014)

remove the engine to repair rust in different place...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

DiezNutz said:


> Good to see you back! :beer:
> Because of you, I bought a sixer of Golden Monkey a couple weeks ago :laugh:


Eric,
Summer after Cincy has taken over. I'm not posting as much as I guess I could but I'm in lurk mode. I'm thinking h2oi. At the very least for Sunday. Be nice to find a square of carpet or cot on Saturday night. That is just a maybe for now.

Funny about the golden monkey. My in laws are visiting. Yesterday evening we went to Parkersburg Pa home of Victory's brewing new restaurant, brew pub, brewery and distribution facility. In the assembly line no less then hundreds of bottles of golden monkey being prepped for discerning palates like yours where being born. Cases and cases being filled before my very eyes. It really was beautiful!! I drank the tartest beer they had on hand a Berliner Weiss made with elderflower. I love the stuff, Considerable less alc vol. at 5.5% than the monkeys 9.5%

Bought some other goodies too. That spot would make a great road trip destination. It's about an hour and fifteen min from me now. 

Cheers 
El t.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Towed it home and emptied it LOL The engine is still in the trunk, and back seat, and some in the front seat LOL


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

So much work on the house so there´s not really much time for the sciroccos. 

But today I adjusted the wheel bearings on the rear on both dailys.
And I ordered a really big bunch of parts to get the dailys in perfect technical condition again.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Cleaning up parts always takes 10X longer than I expect it to...










^ From this.












^ To this.

All hand scrubbed, no blasting. Waaay too many hours but I'm well chuffed with the results. Had it looking like a new casting & thought I'd try a clearcoat so it stays that way. Just a tad darker & glossy than I wanted... no complaints though, looking back at what I started with.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Hm....when I do mine they look like this in the end...



What am I doing wrong?....:laugh::beer:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> What am I doing wrong?....:laugh::beer:


Not enough manual labor. You need to make things as hard on yourself as possible, by doing away with such luxuries as power tools and technology. Simply scrub - by hand - until you can no longer use the keyboard at work the next day. :banghead::screwy::laugh:

Yours looks good though. :thumbup: And you probably still have skin on your hands. :laugh:

I'm not at all opposed to making things shiny. In fact, I'm always torn when it comes to working on Rocco parts. Half of me wants to go way over the top while the other half feels an obligation to bring it back as close to stock as possible. I'd thought about blasting the intake (I can do that at work) and sending it out for powder coat. I opted for going stock... not yet realizing what a chore I was in for - and then somewhere along the way it became a challenge. No sir, no chunk of aluminum was going to defeat me! :screwy: Once I was done, it suddenly occurred to me that if I left it bare aluminum, all my pain would be in vain. Not wanting to *EVER* do that again, I decided to clearcoat it. I knew beforehand it would alter my result some, though I have to say it looks a little more, uhm... plastic, than I expected.

Overall, I'm still pretty happy with the results. I suspect the clearcoat will dull a tad over time and I'll end up with an intake that looks fairly close to stock, just a little darker. I can live with that for now... at least until the skin grafts heal up. :laugh:

I never professed to be sane. :sly::laugh:

I still have several hundred pounds of sludge to clean off the engine, but I don't plan on repeating my little _Intake Escapade_ right now. Just enough to make it look like a (more) presentable driver. I may do other parts one at a time as I need to take them out of the car, but the complete/major restore is down the road...


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Thinking of getting a set of the red Autotech Shock Therapy plug wires.
Friend has a set for sale...
Did my intake tube upgrade. Used a foot of 3" exhaust tube, which I painted.









Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

Washed it..









Which usually means it's going to rain soon🤔

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

mackteck said:


> Washed it..
> 
> Which *always* means it's going to rain soon🤔


FIFY. 

Someone not so famous once said... I don't know why Native Americans went to all the trouble of getting dressed up and doing rain dances when all they needed to do was wash their cars. :facepalm:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Went ahead and got the Autotech wires. 
Looks tough with the new intake pipe, IMHO.
Put some new NGK plugs in at the same time.








Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

I won Best Water Cooled VW (and $50) at a show today in Jefferson, GA called Drag-en Your Wagen.
Granted it was mostly an air-cooled show but I graciously took the award in everyone's honor. 








Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Yogurt (Sep 21, 2014)

*Pulled my Callaway motor for a 1.9 rebuild*


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice looking project ^^^^

California 16V ( Randall ) can you empty your inbox thanks bud.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

VW Maverick said:


> I won Best Water Cooled VW (and $50) at a show today in Jefferson, GA called Drag-en Your Wagen.
> Granted it was mostly an air-cooled show but I graciously took the award in everyone's honor.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: AWESOME !!!

roccodingo I make some room in my in box


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Eric,
> Summer after Cincy has taken over. I'm not posting as much as I guess I could but I'm in lurk mode. I'm thinking h2oi. At the very least for Sunday. Be nice to find a square of carpet or cot on Saturday night. That is just a maybe for now.


Hi Tony,
Same here, busy summer. Probably not going to make it to H2Oi due to full calendar.



Neptuno said:


> Funny about the golden monkey. My in laws are visiting. Yesterday evening we went to Parkersburg Pa home of Victory's brewing new restaurant, brew pub, brewery and distribution facility. In the assembly line no less then hundreds of bottles of golden monkey being prepped for discerning palates like yours where being born. Cases and cases being filled before my very eyes. It really was beautiful!! I drank the tartest beer they had on hand a Berliner Weiss made with elderflower. I love the stuff, Considerable less alc vol. at 5.5% than the monkeys 9.5%
> 
> Bought some other goodies too. That spot would make a great road trip destination. It's about an hour and fifteen min from me now.
> Cheers
> El t.


That sounds glorious! Such vivid detail, I can almost picture it 
I may have to make a stop there myself on some of my PA travels... it's not terribly far from me.
:beer::beer:

Just to stay OT...
Finally opened a shipment of parts I received just before leaving for vacation.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> ... Once I was done, it suddenly occurred to me that if I left it bare aluminum, all my pain would be in vain. Not wanting to *EVER* do that again, I decided to clearcoat it. I knew beforehand it would alter my result some, though I have to say it looks a little more, uhm... plastic, than I expected.
> 
> Overall, I'm still pretty happy with the results. I suspect the clearcoat will dull a tad over time and I'll end up with an intake that looks fairly close to stock, just a little darker. I can live with that for now... at least until the skin grafts heal up. :laugh:


Since I didn't have a chance to offer you this advice _before_ you cleared your intake, maybe you'll find it useful somewhere down the road...

[As an aside, there's a long-running debate over whether any parts you'd like to keep cool - e.g., intakes, heads - should ever be painted or polished, since it defeats some of the natural cooling properties of the raw casting by removing the rough surface area and/or sealing up its pores, making it less able to radiate heat in the process and robbing a bit of power. The following assumes you're already crossing that line...]

As you've discovered, clearing anything that isn't already perfectly smooth and shiny simply dulls and darkens it.
From back in the day, if you want the look of a fresh aluminum casting without tons of work:

Get the part thoroughly clean, removing all oil, grease, silicone, etc. residue.
Mask off any sealing surfaces, threaded holes, and any other areas you don't want to get paint into.
Paint it with Rustoleum Bright Aluminum paint. The brush-on kind in a quart can, not spray bomb. Use foam brushes. The rough/porous surface of the casting soaks up the paint and provides excellent uniform coverage without any brush strokes.
Do NOT clear it. Clearing it will just make it dull grey.
The Bright Aluminum paint has loads of metallic in it, and once it "bakes on" a bit becomes very durable all by itself and lasts a long time.
Since it follows the rough surface of the casting, it gives the metallic look without being glossy and looks darn close to fresh aluminum. If you do a neat enough job you can really fool some folks.



PA Rocco said:


> ... but I'm well chuffed with the results...


Another 'Wheeler Dealers' fan, I see


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Yogurt said:


> "Pulled my Callaway motor for a 1.9 rebuild"


No, sorry, you don't get off that easy.
You can't just swoop in like a pigeon, squat, drop something this noteworthy, and leave.
MOAR DETAILS PLZ!
:laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> Since I didn't have a chance to offer you this advice _before_ you cleared your intake, maybe you'll find it useful somewhere down the road...


Sure, now you tell me. 




DiezNutz said:


> [As an aside, there's a long-running debate over whether any parts you'd like to keep cool - e.g., intakes, heads - should ever be painted or polished, since it defeats some of the natural cooling properties of the raw casting by removing the rough surface area and/or sealing up its pores, making it less able to radiate heat in the process and robbing a bit of power. The following assumes you're already crossing that line...]


I thought about that. Conductivity of paint is undeniably worse than aluminum. I concluded in my own warped little mind that the air inside the mani is cooler than air outside it - in the engine compartment. Heat transmission should be from the aluminum (assuming you have conductive, from the head) to the intake air, not so much to the engine compartment. So, heat is flowing to the intake air regardless of what I did to the exterior surface. Then there is the question of how much heat gets absorbed from the exhaust mani below (hot air + that little support between the two)... a little insulation on the bottom side of the intake mani may not be a bad thing at all... Not declaring I'm right, just that was my logic. Besides, no amount of clear could possibly rob as much power as the thick layer of sludge I cleaned out of the *inside*, never mind my York Boat Anchor & CA emissions.  :laugh:




DiezNutz said:


> Paint it with Rustoleum Bright Aluminum paint. The brush-on kind in a quart can, not spray bomb. Use foam brushes. The rough/porous surface of the casting soaks up the paint and provides excellent uniform coverage without any brush strokes.. The Bright Aluminum paint has loads of metallic in it, and once it "bakes on" a bit becomes very durable all by itself and lasts a long time.


Ya know, I considered exactly that... and decided against it. :facepalm: Past use of that stuff - not on car parts, mind - turned out utter crap, so I veered away from it. I knew the clear would darken/gray it some... it was just a little more than I pictured ahead of time. I'm ok with the results for now, it looks about a billion times better than before. Maybe down the road I'll want to revisit it, so I'll file the Rustoleum trick away for future reference. :thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> I thought about that. Conductivity of paint is undeniably worse than aluminum. I concluded in my own warped little mind that the air inside the mani is cooler than air outside it - in the engine compartment. Heat transmission should be from the aluminum (assuming you have conductive, from the head) to the intake air, not so much to the engine compartment. So, heat is flowing to the intake air regardless of what I did to the exterior surface. Then there is the question of how much heat gets absorbed from the exhaust mani below (hot air + that little support between the two)... a little insulation on the bottom side of the intake mani may not be a bad thing at all... Not declaring I'm right, just that was my logic. Besides, no amount of clear could possibly rob as much power as the thick layer of sludge I cleaned out of the *inside*, never mind my York Boat Anchor & CA emissions.  :laugh:


That's mostly true. There's heat conducted through the head to the intake that you'd like to shed as much of _before_ transferring it to your intake air charge, though. Keep in mind there's airflow through the engine bay constantly (when moving) and the more heat that can be radiated away the better. As far as how _much_ hotter a head or intake will run due to polishing or painting, I haven't seen any sort of official study/results on that and it's otherwise hard to quantify. Which I guess is why it's debatable. 

I do know that when I put on sunblock I instantly feel hotter because I've smothered my skin instead of letting it breathe/radiate naturally... even though my intake air temperature is no different than before the sunblock. 



PA Rocco said:


> Ya know, I considered exactly that... and decided against it. :facepalm: Past use of that stuff - not on car parts, mind - turned out utter crap, so I veered away from it. I knew the clear would darken/gray it some... it was just a little more than I pictured ahead of time. I'm ok with the results for now, it looks about a billion times better than before. Maybe down the road I'll want to revisit it, so I'll file the Rustoleum trick away for future reference. :thumbup:


I haven't used the Bright Aluminum on anything subjected to weather, so yeah it might not hold up all that great to the elements. Seems to do fine for years in an engine bay though. Likes rough surfaces (like castings) best... doesn't stick as well to smooth/shiny things. It's also easy to touch up.
I can think of a handful of show-winning cars from back in the day that used this trick. Before polishing & plating became all the rage.
Mind you, it's been years since I've done it myself... hopefully the Rustoleum formula hasn't changed for the worse. My old can is probably useless now.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Aftermarket companies used to make phenolic intake spacers. Is that not a thing now? Were they too much of a pain to install?

-Eric


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> That's mostly true. There's heat conducted through the head to the intake that you'd like to shed as much of _before_ transferring it to your intake air charge, though. Keep in mind there's airflow through the engine bay constantly (when moving) and the more heat that can be radiated away the better. As far as how _much_ hotter a head or intake will run due to polishing or painting, I haven't seen any sort of official study/results on that and it's otherwise hard to quantify. Which I guess is why it's debatable.


My gut (heat transfer background without the data to back up my theory ) says it's insignificant for street purposes. It may be a consideration if you're building a race car and trying to squeeze every last fraction of a HP out of the engine - and even then I'm not convinced... If it were that big a deal, I'd think intakes would've had fins. 

Then again, I'll know I'm wrong if I find myself pushing the Rocco up every PA hill... with a glowing intake to light the way... :laugh:




DiezNutz said:


> I do know that when I put on sunblock I instantly feel hotter because I've smothered my skin instead of letting it breathe/radiate naturally... even though my intake air temperature is no different than before the sunblock.


So, you pant like a dog? :laugh: Dogs are air-cooled, people are water-cooled. 

Put oil on water and it (the water) can't evaporate very effectively.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Aftermarket companies used to make phenolic intake spacers. Is that not a thing now? Were they too much of a pain to install?


Good point, I haven't seen them offered in a while.
I'm not sure what if any drawbacks they could have had other than mucking with geometry a bit (?)


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> My gut (heat transfer background without the data to back up my theory ) says it's insignificant for street purposes. It may be a consideration if you're building a race car and trying to squeeze every last fraction of a HP out of the engine - and even then I'm not convinced... If it were that big a deal, I'd think intakes would've had fins.
> Then again, I'll know I'm wrong if I find myself pushing the Rocco up every PA hill... with a glowing intake to light the way... :laugh:


Sounds like you're ready to join the debate. 
I neither represent the debate, nor am I looking to rekindle it, just making you aware that one has existed and why.
Remember, I've painted stuff too. 

I do see a couple of truths:
(1) "Sealing up" the surface of something that is conducting heat will in fact make it hotter by limiting its ability to radiate any of that heat away through convection. (How much is anyone's guess, without some appropriate scientific results). An intake needn't have fins if the natural convection of the raw casting was found to be sufficient. It kinda looks like one big fin. 
(2) We already know the non-crossflow 8V head sucks from the standpoint of conducting exhaust heat directly to the intake. One could argue then, why do _anything_ to make it worse.

My _opinion_ (which is a different matter) is that for you and your EN motor, yeah it's probably insignificant. So, paint away 



PA Rocco said:


> So, you pant like a dog? :laugh: Dogs are air-cooled, people are water-cooled.
> Put oil on water and it (the water) can't evaporate very effectively.


Ha. Yes my analogy was slightly flawed but the principle was similar (conduction vs. convection)
As long as you got my point...


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> Sounds like you're ready to join the debate.


I am trying very hard not to... without much apparent success. :laugh:
Let's just call it a discussion. :wave:




DiezNutz said:


> My _opinion_ (which is a different matter) is that for you and your EN motor, yeah it's probably insignificant. So, paint away


That was my conclusion.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

:beer:

Back OT then... 
I uh... walked past the garage queen a coupla times (does that count?) in the process of covering up the parts shell out back with a fresh piece of plastic. Ho hum.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Finally got around to eliminating those smaller wires at the battery with the battery posts used as junctions. 
Now the (4) 10 GA ground wires are hidden in a junction at the frame ground tap near the transmission mount.
The battery ground cable and the ground cable to the engine meet there too.

The 6 GA wire from the alternator and the (2) 10 GA wires to the fuse box go to the MK4/Audi 'Fuse Plate' with those flat steel fuses: 40, 50, 50, 110, 110.
Funny I never thought about what would happen if the original (2) 10 GA positive wires or the replacement 6 GA wire to the alternator had shorted out since no fusible link or fuse all these years. Fusible links in wires to Fuse Panel - I never saw them.

[NOT my car, and result of a shorted wire & a fuel leak]


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Made a trial version headliner template of a sunroofless from one of my old headliners that had the sunroof. 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## purpleseaurchen (Jun 8, 2016)

Replaced the injector seats and rings  still working on getting them seated now :banghead:


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

*Seat Belts*

Stumbled on a YouTube video on how to make your belts retract quicker. So I cleaned my seat belts and they do work better. I guess you do learn something new everyday


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

MacGruber said:


> Finally got around to eliminating those smaller wires at the battery with the battery posts used as junctions.
> Now the (4) 10 GA ground wires are hidden in a junction at the frame ground tap near the transmission mount.
> The battery ground cable and the ground cable to the engine meet there too.
> 
> ...


No pics?


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> pics?


Here is what I added to the wiring - thanks to VWVORTEX.
No room on top of a Scirocco battery for this "fuse box", but plenty of room in front of it. For now its just 2 wires out and the alternator input wire.

He had a cooling fan problem - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3126433:










I had 7 wires heading to the battery posts, none looked like this alternator wire on this MK4 fuse box on top of battery:
Note that 150 AMP fuse for the Alternator feed wire ("Generator") - no wonder the wire heats up. I'm using a 110 Amp fuse instead.
This can knock the car out of service: 









*Fuse Box fits in front of battery - cover off the fuse box for the pic.*


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^ Tasty, MacGruber. :thumbup:

What did I do to my Scirocco(s) today?
I cheated on it/them with a 951. 
Sadly however the car had too numerous issues to make financial sense for the deal to work.


----------



## Cnyman (Jun 13, 2011)

I took the tail lights out and cleaned the seal hoping to fix the leak, repaired rust damage from said leak, added some sound proofing in the trunk to quiet down the exhaust drone, removed the poly motor mount inserts, and finally polished and sealed the windows. Just slowly trying to turn it back into more of a daily driver. Next up is LED cluster bulbs and oil temp bulbs


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Put a set of Weitec's on her. The rear shocks were toast









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Also cleaned up the bay area little. Got this from my brother, now I'm going through the garage finding all sorts of parts to use.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Red Sharpie'd the needles and installed LED bulbs.
















Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^ Lovely! :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

VW Maverick said:


> Red Sharpie'd the needles and installed LED bulbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deja vu 

Wished they had them fancy sharpies when I did mine.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Cleared more crap out. Got rid of the ratty seats that came with the car, and ditched the (wrong) bumpers that were also on it.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Replaced all of the old style (and possibly OE) fuses with all new.








Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Let the 74 ponies in it run for an hour.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

This is the best invention since microwave sushi.
One piece with bushing. 
Quick replacement.
Shifter as tight as Day One off the line.
Highly recommended.
MK1 Autohaus, of course.








Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

sanding and repairs to driver rear quarter glass jam(glass removed) removed surface rust, sanded and epoxy prime areas needed. windshield removal for rust repair. Hatch removal and glass removal for rust repairs. Dry fit engine for turbo clearance check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

drove it 422 miles (roundtrip) to Das Laufwerk



last week it was 350 roundtrip to h2o on Saturday...

two weeks prior it was 425 miles roundtrip to Dubs at the Gap (sunday)

it gets around!


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Not something I actually did, but I asked my exhaust guy to come up with some kind of heat shield on the downpipe, while he had it off for repair, to protect the right inner CV boot and this what he came up with. Pretty sweet. 








Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Shift rod bushing and holder from _mk1autohaus_2003_ on ebay: some parts you won't believe: the heater cable retaining clip??
Doesn't stock the rare [$90 at GAP] rear Fuel filter/expansion tank 533201511A though.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

MacGruber said:


> Shift rod bushing and holder from _mk1autohaus_2003_ on ebay: some parts you won't believe: the heater cable retaining clip??
> Doesn't stock the rare [$90 at GAP] rear Fuel filter/expansion tank 533201511A though.


It's only $90.00 at GAP? I paid much more for mine from Nick in Greece on eBay.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> It's only $90.00 at GAP? I paid much more for mine from Nick in Greece on eBay.


*GermanAutoParts.com* Fuel Filter & Expansion Tank 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7222461-*GermanAutoParts-com*-Fuel-Filter-amp-Expansion-Tank&highlight=533201511A

Before this was posted last July, I actually found the last new one in the USA on Amazon.com for $20.
Flattened on the way - USPS returned it to sender.


----------



## purpleseaurchen (Jun 8, 2016)

Fresh spark cables
rotor/dizzy cap
cam cover
new injector seals/seats
new thermostat
Got a fuel filter, air filter, oil filter coming in soon
Basically a tune-up and i got to drive it for the first time since i bought it 
She's a lil wavy, so coilovers coming soon.
while im at it what are some other things i should be checking up on?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Drove it, washed it, drove it...and posted it for sale


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ANSAracingb said:


> Drove it, washed it, drove it...and posted it for sale


Sad to see this Scirocco for sale, even though I read the ad below.


----------



## rhscare (Jul 1, 2016)

Picked up from paint


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

rhscare said:


> Picked up from paint


NICE :thumbup:


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

VW Maverick said:


> This is the best invention since microwave sushi.
> One piece with bushing.
> Quick replacement.
> Shifter as tight as Day One off the line.
> ...


There's a guy that has it on ebay in Delrin, used one of those last times and it was phenomenal as well. Such a simple part makes life so much smoother!


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Well e-brake didn't work after replacing all the brakes, and I know the cables are good and run correctly, turns out the latchet was upside down LOL

But since everything had surface rust on it in that area, was a good time to rebuild it all, ground up restore !


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday....after more tha a month hard work...I did this!













Full story (in german) http://www.scirocco-lounge.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&p=22267#p22267


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Can I ask why you covered the whole car just to paint that area?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I get it though cuz I didn't see that its a repair and re paint. I'm painting my 87' in Marlot sparkling Pearl. Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

markeysscirocco said:


> Can I ask why you covered the whole car just to paint that area?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It´s my wife´s car. She had a accident (no one was harmed) last month and I covered the whole car because if you don´t do that you have the paint dust all over the car....not really funny to get rid off...

My own scirocco in the back was unwrapped and even it was far away it collected enough paint dust to make me "happy" with the work of wash and polish it if I find the time in the next days. I painted the whole frontmask inside and outside, both fenders, the bumper, some small parts and the front spoiler. Altough I´m not a proffesional painter (just hobby) it turned out very nice and shiny.  My goal was to save this rocco from the scrapper and make my wife happy again. Mission accomplished I would say....car will be better in paint and free from dents in this area than before.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice job robbie!!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Sweet! You've gathered extra points with her for later. I paint as a secondary job for various customers. But I to unless all in primer would cover it all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

VW Maverick said:


> Not something I actually did, but I asked my exhaust guy to come up with some kind of heat shield on the downpipe, while he had it off for repair, to protect the right inner CV boot and this what he came up with. Pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting! So yesterday I got inside my engine compartment, did some 3m whirly sanding on the heat shield area due to the rust from lack of heat shield...and treated it twice, sanded and painted...

I'm going to do one more pressure wash inside and then it's bucket and toothbrush time to wash the entire area while the engine is at my buddies place getting rebuilt.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

All Eyez on me said:


> Yesterday....after more tha a month hard work...I did this!


Looks great! :thumbup:
What is the purpose of the blanket or whatever laying in front of the car? Wet, for dust collection?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yes it was wet and there for collecting dust and hold the foil down on the ground. I don´t like my driveway in red.... so I tried to protect as much as possible from the paint. :laugh:

Today I started the assembly of the parts....I think it will look better than before. But there´s one problem....I think I have to do the rest of the car one day. My wife is ok with it now. But I! think it needs more fresh paint now. :banghead::laugh:

Unfortunately I can´t do it now....I still have our house to finish...and that will take me at least a half year or more...

...but then...:laugh:


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Swapped out my seats for a Corrado set.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Finally replaced my Rockford sub for German goodies and did a lil custom work. Now all I hafta do is spend next weekend detailing like a mofo to get it ready for bonelli 
Other side of cabinet


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

azwireguy said:


> Finally replaced my Rockford sub for German goodies and did a lil custom work. Now all I hafta do is spend next weekend detailing like a mofo to get it ready for bonelli
> Other side of cabinet


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Awesome


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Slapped a set of these bad boys in. Highly recommended.








Mav. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## helowrench2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Son's 88 16V,
Dropped the knuckles for a bearing change, changing the ball joints while I am there.
Had to order the axles and outer tie rod ends due to poor condition.

Evaluating the brakes, it looks like we will be doing a full refresh come spring time.

rob


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

VW Maverick said:


> Slapped a set of these bad boys in. Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best choice you can make for the scirocco. :thumbup:


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

it was time to get the dash out of the basement and (finally) get it into its rightful home....brown goes down, black going back in...

drilled the dash in a few spots to hopefully terminate the 3 small cracks its developed over the last 34 years (it was from an '82 as I recall the seller telling me)

made for a busy day.


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Had a lot of rock chips in my red grille


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Picked up an AUG trans out of a 92 Jetta near Seattle - 83k original miles on it!!!

Wasted no time changing out the brackets and putting new bushings on it. Seals ordered, will clean and polish it tomorrow after work.


----------



## Ernie Luckman (Jun 19, 2015)

fabricated a heat shield for my intake out of an old sign we had lying around the shop. I'll probably eventually paint it satin black but I'm leaving it as is for now. Most likely going to add some gasket material around the edges at some point too. not bad for about 2 hours work. Going to fab a shield for the intercooler out of the rest of the sign soon.


----------



## Ernie Luckman (Jun 19, 2015)

Also finished up my subwoofer enclosure. Single JL Audio 10TW3 in .5 cubic feet. And it pounds. Very happy with it.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Just reattached the parking brake lever bracket that WAS part of the unibody - even the steel reinforcement I added broke in two.
Installed Sunroof Seal from a 1994 Audi S4 in great condition, 10 inches short - no problem - the sides of the old seal not too bad.

Fast work on that AUG transmission - I picked up one 3 years ago, today would be a good day to clean it off.
Standard spark plug for Scirocco is Bosch Silver spark plugs, WR7DS, says it right in my 1980-84 Bentley.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Bosch plugs in a scirocco engine won´t make you happy for a long time....NGK are the better choice. :beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Yesterday I bought some parts for my 88 S2 16v : a set Euro S2 front & rear valances and euro plate holder from another vortex member that lives near me in Florida


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Yesterday I bought some parts for my 88 S2 16v : a set Euro S2 front & rear valances and euro plate holder from another vortex member that lives near me in Florida


:thumbup: :thumbup: 
I see a day in the future where, after various improvements are made, we will have to park our cars side-by-side for a photo op again :beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Put her away for the winter. 75* and sunny it was Friday - today, 31-40* with flurries. It was time.... 
So, she's tucked away, and the garage is reset to Winter Mode (3-car arrangement.)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Today I stuck a note on the first page of this ol hoary chestnut of a Hybrid Forum Thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ox-Retrofitting-for-CIS&p=3724823#post3724823 

It's the 'Lets revisit Knock Box Retrofitting for CIS'  thread I started back in 2002.

Some guys looked it over, called foul, and I own it a review- so thats what I'm going to do. 
(It wasn't supposed to be the definitive and complete answer, that would have been a different post. It started out as a "lets put out heads together type" thing...).

Still, New & Fresh Info has come in, I'll see what can be done with it...


----------



## Shikeira (Nov 5, 2016)

I fabricated a parcel shelf, ordered a steering wheel, fixed my leaking taillights, deleted my rear washer nozzle and made a false floor. Not much


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Shikeira said:


> I fabricated a parcel shelf, ordered a steering wheel, fixed my leaking taillights, deleted my rear washer nozzle and made a false floor. Not much


You Slacker, You!


----------



## Shikeira (Nov 5, 2016)

^^^ I was feeling pretty lazy


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

drove both my 16v Sciroccos on Thanksgiving day


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> drove both my 16v Sciroccos on Thanksgiving day


Awesome. I haven't been able to drive mine for a few weeks now. But hopefully I can bring her closer to home soon.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Cleaned and de-(c)rusted the brakelines from the scirocco of my wife and gave them new protection with new primer, paint and then new underbody coating.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Rotated the tires along with a clean and coat of paint on the wheels.








Brian.  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

VW Maverick said:


> Rotated the tires along with a clean and coat of paint on the wheels.


^^^ The Tiggy looks to be jealous of the attention.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> ^^^ The Tiggy looks to be jealous of the attention.


Strangely enough, I actually did an oil change and rotate on the Tiguan the day before...
Forgot to get a shot of that. 
The splash pan on the newer models are really annoying.
At least they could have left an opening to be able to drain the oil without having to take it off. :banghead:

Mav.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Car is gone now....













In storage. 
Seriously I took her for a spin around the lake (12ish miles). I drove it about .5miles in the last 2years, so it was a BLAST to be behind the wheel of that little car again. I've encountered some issues doing the head and carbs swap, and the engine was firing since june or so but running very poorly. 

I invested some time his week (time? What is that? I don't have much of this luxury since we stripped the 1100ft sq of our house ground level from below the ceramic tiles to the ceilings...still in that project over the head) and turned the key, and voilà, the beast is alive and willing.

The jetting on the Dellortos is not 100% correct, there is some hesitation at lower RPM and a fast idle (1500ish) but past 3.8 - 4k, wow it wants so much more than before. Its pulling hard past the 6k mark. Apparently the small «gofast» bits I added are showing their presence.
I should update my thread whenever I have time this winter.

Pic before she went in the heated storage I rented this winter.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Happy 2nd Advent everybody....

I changed the wishbones on my wifes scirocco, the axle boot and the track rod end. nest days I´ll do the new alignment and that´s it. 

A normal sunday in germany in "Robby´s Speed Shop".


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

onurB said:


> Pic before she went in the heated storage I rented this winter.


'Heated' storage?? Wow. Now that's pampering!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> Happy 2nd Advent everybody....
> 
> I changed the wishbones on my wifes scirocco, the axle boot and the track rod end. nest days I´ll do the new alignment and that´s it.
> 
> A normal sunday in germany in "Robby´s Speed Shop".



I wish could visit this Speed Shop today 

Loaded up my 88 S2 16v with some extra parts yesterday, today I'll drive it a 1000 miles to friend of mine place and tomorrow this Scirocco goes into winter storage in this friend's garage


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

drove it one last time before some chillier winter weather moves in...for how long who knows. filled it up with gas and put out the mouse poison at the scirocco shack. did some quick math and saw that ive put about 4497 (carefree) miles on since april 23rd 2016 thru nov 6th 2016 attending approx. 15 car shows and/or gtg's as well as some DD despite picking up a G60 corrado in May that went right into regular service...speaking of which:
rebuilt supercharger (w/stage III porting) arrived earlier this week so most of my attention will now be once again trained on "big c" and getting her phat ass back on the street.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Drove it after letting it sit for a month and a half.

Charged the battery and it started right up.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

California 16v said:


> I wish could visit this Speed Shop today
> 
> Loaded up my 88 S2 16v with some extra parts yesterday, today I'll drive it a 1000 miles to friend of mine place and tomorrow this Scirocco goes into winter storage in this friend's garage



Have a safe trip! See you when you get here.:thumbup:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Got a set of Euro headlights and turns for my build $372 shipped. Excellent shape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

@ Randall: You´re always welcome. 

For 372$ I would ship a set too...or maybe more...


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Most of those now Start at $300-$500 but in very good condition. All Hella! A few years back you could them for $200-$250.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ernie Luckman (Jun 19, 2015)

decided that it's time to sell it...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...swagen-Scirroco-16v-w-Corrado-G60-Engine-Swap


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

California 16v said:


> I wish could visit this Speed Shop today
> 
> Loaded up my 88 S2 16v with some extra parts yesterday, today I'll drive it a 1000 miles to friend of mine place and tomorrow this Scirocco goes into winter storage in this friend's garage


Sounds like things are moving Randall.... :thumbup:

Been slow to get into the rhythm here since arriving back in Oz, ( the Boss helped massively by sending me to a remote mine for 2 weeks :banghead: ) home for a week then back north for round 2...

Let Brian know I aint forgotten about the stuff he is needing thanks..



And a couple pics from the Weekend we visited...





Land back in the big smoke on the 20th so will get crakin with the emails etc...


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

:wave: Yes please! one of those upper hood latch catches....I'm going to polish out the lower one.

Will be sending you the trace out of that ac line bracket soon too.:thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Loaded up my 88 S2 16v with some extra parts yesterday, today I'll drive it a 1000 miles to friend of mine place and tomorrow this Scirocco goes into winter storage in this friend's garage


:wave: Let me know the next time you're coming up here, hopefully I can meet up with you guys. And I still need to get my T-shirt 



vwleadfoot said:


> :wave: Yes please! one of those upper hood latch catches....I'm going to polish out the lower one.
> Will be sending you the trace out of that ac line bracket soon too.:thumbup:


You got my car together yet? :laugh:


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> You got my car together yet? :laugh:


LOL ing at this....:laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I tucked the Falcon away for the winter.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Fixed an oil leak - by removing the leaking POS Microguard oil filter (free at ORiellys if buy 5 qts) on the car for one day.
Had to watch for oil in the face since the POS Microguard oil filter crumpled like a soda can under an oil wrench.
Understandable since the guts of it are are the 0.5mm shell, the filter pleats then a plastic center ring structure.

Replaced with the MANN 719/5 oil filter (made in Germany) for $5.49.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Went to my gang's monthly VW GTG. Food, fun and fellowship.








Mav.  

Sent from the Dark Nexus


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Added a Fluidampr and got Euro lights*

Installed a Fluidampr for my ABF conversion because even though $$$ i will need it for the turbo setup. My 2.0L will produse 280hp @18psi.


Picked these up for the build as well


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Before & After:
















Mav.  

Sent from the Dark Nexus


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Thought about them, as I always do; yesterday woulda been nice to have been driving a Scir to get out of the GD frozed-over parking area. Scir's are great on snow and/ or ice.

And WTF are alla y'all doing letting this thread drop to page 2?

Jeebuz. If it takes me to come to your rescue, you am have done been FU'd. I mean... jeebuz. :laugh:

[ side note for P & E; but sometimes you *do* have to catch the ball, 'cuz no one else did. ]


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Bought Euro heads setup and lamin-x'd them. Picked up a mono wiper setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

This weekend I changed the head gasket for a friends scirocco and engine mounts and some other stuff like steering belt, some hoses, gaskets etc.....so he has a almost new feeling scirocco when is back from his holidays. 

He helps me so much with our house alteration.....now is my turn to give back.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

Today I didn't do anything to the Scirocco...but I did put an update of everything I did for the last seven months up.....:thumbup:

http://www.mk1motorsports.com/january-2017-bucket-list-update.html


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Mounted fenders, new mounting kits, seam sealer - and she's off to the body shop next week hopefully!!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

scotttu said:


> Mounted fenders, new mounting kits, seam sealer - and she's off to the body shop next week hopefully!!


That reminds me of my '78 Scirocco. Mine was Cobalt and had Gold American Eagle BBS copies that looked just like those wheels. Mine didn't have a ragtop or a Scirocco S instrument panel though.

-Old Eric


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> That reminds me of my '78 Scirocco. Mine was Cobalt and had Gold American Eagle BBS copies that looked just like those wheels. Mine didn't have a ragtop or a Scirocco S instrument panel though.
> 
> -Old Eric


While this is an "S" Model I'm still not wanting to put the front spoiler on, it's not a purist build so I'll probably sell the Kamei (Different brand from the 80's) - and I still have some MINOR tweaking to the body lines because I'm a perfectionist...LOL


These wheels are for sale though, after body shop/paint she's getting 15's.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Did the Cabriolet style 3 gauge set up in the center console.
I am going to get new VDO replacements in a couple of weeks. 
Also I know the oil pressure gauge is supposed to be 5 bar and it will be soon.  
























Mav.  

Sent from the Dark Nexus


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

vwleadfoot said:


> Today I didn't do anything to the Scirocco...but I did put an update of everything I did for the last seven months up.....:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.mk1motorsports.com/january-2017-bucket-list-update.html


Dude. Pretty good progress since I saw it 5 months ago. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> Dude. Pretty good progress since I saw it 5 months ago. :thumbup::beer:



Thanks:wave:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Pulled dash for repairs and disconnected and pulled US headlight harness to make way for the Euro e-code harness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Ordered engine & trans mounts from Fredybender (because I'm sick of breaking right engine mounts...  )

Starting to go thru the 'isht I have on hand', so I can get another parts order together for that round of re-repair in the spring.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I hear ya cuppie! Hoping to start painting in mid may. Hey if your looking for good solid type engine mount for that side tech-53.com has them. I just bought three solid heavy duty mounts from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

markeysscirocco said:


> Hey if your looking for good solid type engine mount for that side tech-53.com has them. I just bought three solid heavy duty mounts from them.


 That's who I was referring to - that's Fredybender's little company. 
He makes some pretty cool isht.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

The bumpers were due for a re-spray:
















Been running the Euro tag for a few months.
Main tag is suction cupped to the rear window.
So far, I have not received any grief from the officials.

Mav.  

Sent from the Dark Nexus


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I drove the hell out of Rodolfo today:laugh:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Cooling system today.
Had the OE metal thermostat housing and side head flange ready so I replaced the plastic pieces with those along with a new reservoir during a coolant drain and fill. Of course 50/50 with distilled water.
New parts then old parts.
















Mav.


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

Week before last I brought the rods into work and knocked out the ARP 302 ford bolts I was going to use and installed new OE vw/audi bolts. I decided the car is not "because race-car" and I wanted to go with the tried and true. I need to bring all the rotating assembly to the machine shop to be balanced, probably next week. I need to get the flywheel machined at the clutch shop (half the price) and set the piston ring end gaps and get everything together to bring over there. 


Last week I took the head over to the machine shop to get the valves cut/lapped & reassembled w new stem seals. Over the weekend I got the car back into the garage (it was outside since Halloween, partly for Halloween and after that b/c warm cars in the morning are nice)

I cleaned up the block some but decided to take it to the machine shop for a proper cleaning.


I finally got around to cleaning up the engine compartment, some of the paint came off in the frame horn area near the steering rack. A good bit on the left side. Not sure if I'm going to paint it or just bedliner it


I finally brought the transmission to work and drained the oil out of it (which was really black making me wonder if CV grease leaked in at some point, b/c I know I changed it once ages ago but don't remember if that was before or after the axle seals... I've got new axle seals, starter bushing, throw-out bearing, end cover, push-rod bushing and input shaft seals for it. I should probably do the clutch lever arm shaft seal too. Not sure if I'm going to paint it or not. 


That was this evening so I came home smelling like recently recycled parts washer solvent. 

The Mrs. gave me a v-day card and written inside was "Here's a little something for the do-hickey you need for the thing-a-ma-bob" and $100 for Scirocco parts so that was pretty awesome.


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

Powder Coating done on the alternator......








[/url]free uploader[/IMG]







[/url]upload img[/IMG]


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Looks really good! :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I Pined for the Fjords...


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

Picked up my flywheel and pressure plate from Tennessee Clutch and Supply - local hole in the wall place where the old guy that's there started over 30 years ago and never could quite leave and now it's his place. Got the flywheel resurfaced and pressure plate rebuilt (new spring and re-surfaced) cost me 50 bucks out the door. They could have re-lined the disc and replaced the springs for anothr $10 or so but I had already bought a new Sachs disc for on ebay a couple of years ago. He even gave me a VGC OE diaphragm plate and alignment tool.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Blasted areas in engine bay and dropped all corners suspension. Almost ready for engine bay paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

I also spent time in the engine bay. Decided to take out the rack so I could have better access for painting. Probably going to do bedliner, only in the damaged areas below the frame rails.


----------



## SciroccoStorm (Jun 9, 2016)

sanding, and more sanding....


----------



## burnr (Oct 1, 2015)

*Went from 15" to 17"*





New wheels are Momo, tires are practically new, Craigslist find.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

burnr said:


> New wheels are Momo, tires are practically new, Craigslist find.


Looks good for 17"s. You selling the 15"s?


----------



## burnr (Oct 1, 2015)

ydrogs said:


> Looks good for 17"s. You selling the 15"s?


Yes, I have been thinking about it. I want to make sure there are no issues with the 17s. 

Email me at [email protected] and I'll let you know. I need to clean them up, but they are less than a year old and basically brand new.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

VW Maverick said:


> Did the Cabriolet style 3 gauge set up in the center console.
> I am going to get new VDO replacements in a couple of weeks.
> Also I know the oil pressure gauge is supposed to be 5 bar and it will be soon.
> 
> ...



Do tell, I LOVE that idea!!! - is it all bolt in and wire up? Is there a DIY I missed?


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

scotttu said:


> Do tell, I LOVE that idea!!! - is it all bolt in and wire up? Is there a DIY I missed?


I got the set from a place who parts out Dubs. They are from a MK1 Cabriolet.

You will also need the big VDO pressure switch for the side of the cylinder head (expensive, find used) and the oil temp sensor (inexpensive) to go into the unused opening on top of the filter housing.
New wires to those sensors are the only ones you need to run into the engine compartment.
Power, ground and backlighting (blue/white wire) are already in the passenger compartment.

Get the gauge panel off eBay. It will come with instructions on how to Dremel the ashtray out to make room. 
The rest is just cut and splice.

I have already got brand new gauges in place of the ones in the above pictures.
I had to get both the oil pressure and oil temp ones from Australia as they are KPA and Celsius. The ones here in the States are PSI and Fahrenheit. 
Darn metric system.
I am getting the black and white Volt gauge so it matches the other two. 
Will post pics of those soon.

As such, I have the OE set and the newer colorful Volt gauge available if you wanna make me an offer.  

Mav.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Here's the current set-up:








Mav.


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

scotttu said:


> Is there a DIY I missed?


Here's one I did in 2005:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1978936-MKII-auxiliary-gauge-install


Several evenings this week I spent out in the garage cleaning out the engine compartment (more) and also wheel-well areas. The paint has come off in the area of the frame horns where the steering rack goes thru and I plan to paint it with bedliner stuff. I brought the crank, pistons, rods, flywheel, pressure plate, and crank pulley to the machine shop to have the crank cleaned (galley plugs removed) and the bottom end stuff balanced. They haven't gotten to the cylinder head yet... one guys who does heads has been out sick. 

Finally was satisfied with the cleanliness of the transmission housing and bolted it up to an engine stand so I could work on it. I replaced the starter bushing and then rinsed it out with brake cleaner several times and then with some leftover zmax. I've got output flange seals, input shaft seal, push-rod seal, and push-rod bushing.. still have to get a throw-out bearing and clutch-lever shaft seal. Need to see if I can source a 27mm something to get out the shift shaft to replace it's seal. Not terribly worried about the ring gear bolts / SMS. If it happens I'll just source a different transmission. 

A friend of mine wanted me to make a work log type thread for the car, which I guess I might could do. I thought I had made one already but looking back I only saw a couple this and that threads. Not sure if that'll happen yet or not.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

This was a milestone accomplishment the other day. The steering rack cover was from a 16v power steering setup, had to modify it to make it work. The heat sheild was hand fabricated and is held to the car with the use of 5 of the plastic clips that hold the brake lines to the firewall and the top steering rack nut on the clamp.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

I like where your head's at Brian :thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Drove through the North Georgia mountains with some friends.








Mav.  

Sent from The Dark Web


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

I put in new Bosch fuel injectors today. Idles soo much smoother now, revs up better on the upper end, and it cured my warm start lumpiness.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Discovered that I left the fog lights on during the weekend and drained the battery.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Sanded down mared varnish and stain to re stain in Cherry wood stain and Marine Varnish 10 coats on my Momo ML38 wood Steering wheel.


Sanded at 80/100/150 then 10 coats of Marine varnish will accompany.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

We had a beautiful early March day here today. Took the Rocco' out for a spirited drive to check out the new Bilstein B12 Pro Kit, new axles & CVs and I finally installed a set of Fredy's awesome column bearings. What a difference everything made. Even dropped the car about an inch which is what I was after. The urethane in the strut bearings trick worked well too. A good Day! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Urethane trick?! Do tell! Where can I get Freddy's column bearing and will it fit the mk2's?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

markeysscirocco said:


> Urethane trick?! Do tell! Where can I get Freddy's column bearing and will it fit the mk2's?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Check this thread out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8475137-A1-quot-Late-quot-Front-Strut-Mounts-Demystified

I believe Fredy's bearings will fit an S2. I think the columns are the same, but please check it out first.
http://www.tech-53.com/


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I drove the p!$$ out of it, I took The Millennium Falcon for a 100 mile road trip, of course for me that mean I went to the mall and back.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

This week, ordered a couple of odds-n-ends, gathering the last bits for another engine mounts replacement :facepalm: , plus one more stab at getting rid of the top-end oil leaks. :facepalm: 

Eventually, spring will come, the roads will get washed of the evil salt, and I'll be able to bring the car out..... :banghead:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today I made my daily a little bit wider with some wheel spacers to fit my new wheels better....and hell yes do I love my Rodcraft car jack! :thumbup:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Purchased leather Corrado heated seats. Bought a Momo ML38 wood steering wheel and Momo hub adaptor. Traded some parts for a Euro front valence. Project gets under way in full swing the 15th of May(vacation week).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

Finally got around to installing a stereo I bought 3 years ago. Talk about procrastination. :banghead:











Helper


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Today I went to the largest car show in America:
Caffeine & Octane in Dunwoody, GA.
Hope you have caught the series on the Velocity channel.

Mav.


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

Didn't get much done today, painted the power steering pump pulley, rear engine mount to body bracket, and a/c compressor / alternator bracket. Primed the P/S pressure line ends... (then 20 mile bicycle ride and tried to diagnose window noise in wife's MK7 Jetta, then cooked and ate dinner, then made this post, then... then...)


----------



## burnr (Oct 1, 2015)

*Single wiper conversion*

Went single wiper conversion








[/url]https://flic.kr/p/SVgmro


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Charged the battery in Rodolfo


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Painted the inner driver door the color the car will be soon(Merlot Sparkling Pearl).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I pined fer the Fjords, and posted on the 'Vex... :facepalm:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I bought toys for The Falcon, and now need to modify said toys to work. I picked up a set of euro H4 and H1 light and LED bulbs for them. I need to widen the slot on the H1s so the LED will fit, I need to take about 1/16" off of one side.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TBerk said:


> I pined fer the Fjords, and posted on the 'Vex... :facepalm:


I bought it a parrot, but when I got home I found out it was an ex-parrot.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I bought it a parrot, but when I got home I found out it was an ex-parrot.


'e's just sleepin' idn' 'e


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

tmechanic said:


> 'e's just sleepin' idn' 'e


This parrot is clearly dead!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I enjoyed my after work cruising with the Fat Lady...











Extra video content! :laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

vwleadfoot said:


> This parrot is clearly dead!


Naw. naw 'e's jus' restin' . Beautiful bird the Norwegian Blue, wonderful plumage.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Finally got to drive and get a good look (at night in a well lit parking lot:screwy at my new rims.



They are 15x7 Kosei K8Rs with 195-50s and 30mm offset. Really like how they look and drive. Got to be 5lbs less a piece than the RAs. 



They poke a little in the front but I did not have any rubbing issues. Might trim up a set of GTI flares to put on with the euro bumpers once they get here.



Thanks again Todd :beer:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

^^ I like it! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Chipguard, re-primer - body guy has one or two areas to correct and then she gets sprayed!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Decided to clean my manifold a bit...still not finished yet...

Really....I just wanted to clean it...but then...:screwy::what::laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thanks! :thumbup:

But not finished yet....more brilliance is still needed...maybe I can finish it in the next days I hope...before my repair parts arrive for the daily. Because the I have to fit this quick back in cause I need the car...


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Spring is here!*

I just pulled the battery for reconditioning, after 5 months in mothballs.

It was still showing a little above 12 volts, after reconditioning and recharging it now shows 12.75

Next:look at pass side electric mirror. Before mothballing in November, it clicked but did not move.

Jean-Claude
84 8v


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I think I´m done...









Good enough for the daily...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> I think I´m done...
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough for the daily...












Should be ok...






:laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

All Eyez on me said:


> I think I´m done...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude! You have way too much time on your hands, and you're not done yet, you need to put a clear coat on that so it doesn't corrode. I would suggest a semi-gloss powder coat.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

tmechanic said:


>



Well, crapsticks, the H1 lamp won't fit into the stock bucket, the alignment tabs are in the wrong place.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys...and no I don´t have too much time for things like this. Because if I had all my engines would look like this. 

I simply hate to put dirty stuff vback together. So I started to clean my stuff....and honestly yes...it escalated a bit...:laugh: 

This thing is waxed. It will get no powder coat or any clear paint on it. Because if I do this all brillance is gone. So better open the hood from time to time, check all the fluids and keep this clean will provide it will look good quite a while. 

In my Fat Lady I have some polished and chromed stuff also...and I only keep it clean sometimes....that´s it. 





Still have the chromed induction mainfold lying around in my shop....need to put it in...bay looks too dirty for me....I don´t like dirty engine bays...:screwy::sly:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> I enjoyed my after work cruising with the Fat Lady...
> 
> ...
> 
> Extra video content! :laugh:


Gotta love Rocco video content. But.... dude, what the ehll are you listening to? :facepalm: :laugh:




All Eyez on me said:


> I think I´m done...
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough for the daily...


This is plain :screwy:. I love it! :laugh: And, I completely understand why you don't want to clear coat it! I was going to suggest wax, but I see you're already miles ahead of me. :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

LED( left) Vs, Halogen, I think(Right) Low beam









High beam


















And this is why I'm trying to install new H1 & H4 headlights

Anyone have a set of NA headlight buckets lying around?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> Anyone have a set of NA headlight buckets lying around?[/QUOTE]
> 
> I know I have at least 4 sets of newer turn signal ones. Cover shipping and they are yours.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

PA Rocco said:


> Gotta love Rocco video content. But.... dude, what the ehll are you listening to? :facepalm: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a very old song from a Bud Spencer an Terence Hill movie where they had a little bit of hard time fighting for their red buggy. Ooooold film....but I love the two actors and their movies. This song brought back some good childhood memories. Hard to understand maybe. But Bud Spencer an Terence Hill are some kind of idols for german kids of my generation. :laugh: Always trashing, but everytime in a funny way without real violence. :thumbup:

Be calmed....usually I hear more Rock & HipHop and some Soul too. Everything from Tupac to AC/DC. 

And yes....waxing will do the job. It´s not my first experinece with "homemade" polishing stuff.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

ydrogs said:


> I know I have at least 4 sets of newer turn signal ones. Cover shipping and they are yours.



Since it's a '78 it uses the newer turns, you have a PM. Thank you.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> That was a very old song from a Bud Spencer an Terence Hill movie where they had a little bit of hard time fighting for their red buggy. Ooooold film....but I love the two actors and their movies. This song brought back some good childhood memories. Hard to understand maybe. But Bud Spencer an Terence Hill are some kind of idols for german kids of my generation. :laugh: Always trashing, but everytime in a funny way without real violence. :thumbup:
> 
> Be calmed....usually I hear more Rock & HipHop and some Soul too. Everything from Tupac to AC/DC.
> 
> And yes....waxing will do the job. It´s not my first experinece with "homemade" polishing stuff.



I get that entirely. My playlist covers just about all genres (except rap/hiphop - sorry, I've tried, I just can't). I definitely get some funny looks sometimes when I drive by with the windows down.  Hey, if if the music moves you, that's all that matters. Just struck me as kinda funny; not what I was expecting to hear in a Rocco video is all. :laugh:

I clearcoated mine a while back. And while I can't say I was surprised or disappointed with the results, I came away feeling I could/should have done better, if that makes sense.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

tmechanic said:


> Well, crapsticks, the H1 lamp won't fit into the stock bucket, the alignment tabs are in the wrong place.


Wondering if this set from Autohaus would have the same problem? I'd sure like to update mine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222184603645?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

tmechanic said:


> And this is why I'm trying to install new H1 & H4 headlights



Looks like LEDs will be a dramatic improvement. I'm definitely interested in seeing how they work out for you. I've been thinking about switching to LEDs for quite some time now, but there's so much out there with so many claims (and yet not many seem to be switching to LED headlights, relatively speaking), I feel like I need to educate myself more before I commit any cash to it...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

aarron said:


> Wondering if this set from Autohaus would have the same problem? I'd sure like to update mine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222184603645?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I'm not sure, but here is what I'm running into.








These are the headlight adjusters, I could be wrong, but these look like nothing I've seen on any North American car from the 70s, so I'm guessing these pieces are from a European car from the 80s.

I know these photos are pretty bad, but I couldn't get a good focus 










the difference in the locator tabs










the Euro HELLA










The Upgrade set


From what I'm seeing, my HELLA H1s are from a European car with matching buckets, the locator tabs are offset so that you couldn't simply grab a set of these H1s and slap them into a NA car, which could legally only use sealed beam headlights, this is why my upgrade H1s won't fit into my current headlight buckets. Since the set you're looking at is designed as an upgrade they should be a direct fit into the NA headlight buckets.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

This is really helpful. Thanks for taking the time to take some pics & explain! :thumbup:


----------



## gda21502 (Jun 6, 2011)

i did this to my Scirocco today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gda21502 (Jun 6, 2011)

PA Rocco said:


> Looks like LEDs will be a dramatic improvement. I'm definitely interested in seeing how they work out for you. I've been thinking about switching to LEDs for quite some time now, but there's so much out there with so many claims (and yet not many seem to be switching to LED headlights, relatively speaking), I feel like I need to educate myself more before I commit any cash to it...


now on my gmc i switched to LED's and the difference is amazing. especialy when i go through a construction zone and if it reflects light yeah you can see it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2-slow (Nov 16, 2015)

Took her out to do what Sciroccos do best. And to add to the LED discussion mine blind the crap out of people directly in front of me because there is no height cut off.

(steelies are for track days only)


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday a gave the Scirocco of my wife and me´s girlfriend a nice wash, polish and wax for her Scirocco and took some nice photos at night in one of my favorite photo spots.

Turned out really nice...











That was our Car-Friday. In Germany it´s a catholic feast day wich means for me free time :laugh:....and I´m not religious at all....so I believe in Car-Friday instaed of the official german pronounce of "Karfreitag"


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Went to the storage place and shoveled a way to take the girl out of hibernation.
Then I went for a (too short) ride around the lake.
I noticed a dead spot in third at full throttle going up hill, around 5k rpm.
The carbs definetly need some fine tuning before I take her for a long ride.
And an oil change.
And a coolant flush.
And so many more little things, time will be short before the june journey.


----------



## gda21502 (Jun 6, 2011)

im waiting for my tires to arrive so i can place these on my scirocco so i can possibly re-do and clean up my tear drops . ive only owned my scirocco for a bit over a month now and it's coming along i wish i had the funds to do it all in 1 shot but , Bills ugh so in due time i guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

Yesterday I went to the machine shop and picked up my stuff, them having only gotten as far as removing the crank plugs, cleaning the oil passages and knocking the rust off the crank. I think the stuff has been over there for 3 months, tho I understand that their cylinder head guy passed, I no longer felt confidant to leave the stuff with them. Thinking of using a shop in KY about 2hrs away instead. ("valve job" and resurface head, rods re-sized w/ ARP bolts installed, rods/crank/flywheel/damper/pressure plate balanced) 

Today I painted the ends of the power steering line I had primed last weekend. (I rode my bicycle 50miles this morning and was pretty well wiped out)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yesterday: 
Pulled her out of her hibernation corner, and back on the ground. 


Today: 
Replaced backlight bulb for headlight switch - went LED this time. 
Installed LED brake lamp bulb. Checked it, and it's actually brighter than the incandescent bulbs (this tends to be a sore spot for LEDs - red ones tend to be dimmer.) :thumbup: Satisfied with it, replaced bulb on other side. 
Installed LED city-light bulb in one headlight; will evaluate that when it's dark out. 

Loaded trunk with parts for soon-to-be-done repairs. 


Tomorrow: 
Need to call insurance co., and reactivate coverage. Then can drive.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

As part of my build I base coat/clear coated the engine bay and driver door(to get a better idea of full color with a large panel) in Merlot Sparkling Pearl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Steering wheel controls! It's a Bluetooth remote for the phone actually, but close enough.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ Nice! 

I obtained needed bits to install child seat upper tethers in mine. And, combed thru the to-do list, planning a little more parts ordering (for one, I _really_ need to replace the steering hoses.... )


----------



## Roccobuilder80 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Rieger Race Car Build*

Its been years in the making. it'll finally see a track this weekend! Also, picking up my Forgeline wheels on the way! disregard the goofy look at the moment. LOL!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I have to check this thread more often :thumbup:


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

https://imgur.com/a/fc6vo

Installed some used but okay condition Snowflakes on the 'Rocco.


https://imgur.com/a/s1AyD

I'm also joining the H4 club! Will be getting a relay set up here soon, likely making it from scratch.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Roccobuilder80 said:


> Its been years in the making. it'll finally see a track this weekend! Also, picking up my Forgeline wheels on the way! disregard the goofy look at the moment. LOL!



I don't see nuttin' goofy 'bout 'dat man!:thumbup:

*take/post vids please! not to mention TONS of pics...we like pics here...don't we angry lil man w/no sciroccos?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

cuppie said:


> (for one, I _really_ need to replace the steering hoses.... )


Erm... what are these "steering hoses" you speak of? :what:

Manual racks FTW! :thumbup: 



markeysscirocco said:


> As part of my build I base coat/clear coated the engine bay and driver door(to get a better idea of full color with a large panel) in Merlot Sparkling Pearl.


Dat's Purty! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Recently painted Engine Bay makes me want to Lick it... (whaaat?, two consenting adults and all that...)
(I swear to Gerd, right after I typed this- I heard that line on the TV in the background (Chicago PD repeat...))

Blue Race Car is Blue. 

Relay Augmentation For the Win!

So, youze peoples are installing LED lighting huh? Hmmmm...



What did I do to my Scirocco Today?

I rode my Bike all over creation, got lots of things done, Pine'd for the Fjords, and tried not to cry about my current lack of Scirocconesss...


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Marky that's looking CHERRY!!!! (Literally too!)


So yesterday I found out that putting the latching mechanism back in a door is challenging, to say the least.

First, you have the lock knob rod, and then keeping that aligned you have to squeeze the thing....eventually used a magnet through the lock hole while I wait on evolution to grow me a third hand.

But then I went to connect the inside door latch rod inot that tiny white plastic clip and the clip came out and rolled away...so after 20 minutes I found it and managed to get it all back together - which it wasn't when I got it (I can see why)

What a PITA!! But happily I'm not far from re-inserting a vapor barrier and door cards now!!


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Roccobuilder80 said:


> Its been years in the making. it'll finally see a track this weekend! Also, picking up my Forgeline wheels on the way! disregard the goofy look at the moment. LOL!



That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Put some taillights in, center plate holder, rear seats (Until upholster can get to it).

Sexy butt!!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Thursday: 
Drove her for the first time since November. Promptly stalled the engine pulling out of the garage. :facepalm:  Adjusted clutch foot. :thumbup:


Re-secured amplifier in cargo bay. 

Installed kid seat tether anchor. 

 

The VW parts are obsolete - so, BMW E46 anchor, installed as directed by VW.


----------



## Roccobuilder80 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Rieger Race Car Build*

Pics with new forgelines and track day at Mid Ohio. 

Overall, great weekend. Car was slow due to a poor tune (Megasquirt rookie here). also had a front caliper sticking on me. Not looking to set records with this thing, just out to have fun!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Roccobuilder80 said:


> Pics with new forgelines and track day at Mid Ohio.
> 
> Overall, great weekend. Car was slow due to a poor tune (Megasquirt rookie here). also had a front caliper sticking on me. Not looking to set records with this thing, just out to have fun!


:thumbup: Awesome looking track car 

I highly recommend you bring this Scirocco to this event in Dayton in June: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8427674-Cincy-2017-the-next-generation


----------



## Roccobuilder80 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm going to try and make it. I have a work event in Cleveland I'm trying to get out of.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Roccobuilder80 said:


> I'm going to try and make it. I have a work event in Cleveland I'm trying to get out of.


No other event could be compared to scirocco Mecca. Just saying. Hope you get out of the other.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Roccobuilder80 said:


> I'm going to try and make it. I have a work event in Cleveland I'm trying to get out of.


I hope you can arrange your schedule the first weekend of June, so you can make it one of the 3 days of this Scirocco event


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Worked on cracked dash and Euro front plate bracket. Putting up a DIY for the cracked dash fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SciroccoTony (Apr 28, 2017)

*Shortened my US spec bumpers*


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that the power steering hoses were original to the vehicle. After 30 years, I think it was time for new rubber. :laugh: 
This isn't leaking, right? 




Both the intake line, and the reservoir end of the return line, were, well, not really rubber anymore. More like plastic. 


New shiny bits, from Rock Auto: 

 


Annoying that they came without the O-rings. Thankfully, a BMW E46 uses the same 7.65mm ID O-ring on its pressure line. So, I could just get those from my parts department. :thumbup: 
Fit of the new lines (Edelman pressure & return lines) was pretty good. The pump end of the pressure line was a little too 'tall', so that needed a gentle massage with a bender to get it to clear the lower radiator hose. 
Otherwise, they went in well. I do have to say that getting the pressure line out of, and into, the rack sucks. Room for nothing more than an 18mm stubby wrench back there. 
The new intake hose, well, that's just a long piece of 5/8" oil hose - not a formed hose. So, need to be a little creative with routing, so as to not collapse the hose in its ~130* bend into the pump. But, it was workable.


----------



## babybau (Aug 18, 2015)

Took the car to emissions and renewed my registration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

Fired it off for the first time in almost two years....

Almost ready for Cincy:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday I pulled the engine on my daily because some knocking issues that I found out it was only the head gasket...but at the same time I was searching I started making a new better engine for it...so I´m staying the course and give my daily a better and a little bit stronger engine (I hope).

Today I modified the cylinder head channels a bit and tomorrow I hopefully can smooth them out so I can give them to the machine shop to plane it.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Got some prep work done for paint.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Not ready yet. But a smooth teaser...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Channels done...ready for planning. 









Engine puzzle continues...


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*what I did today FOR my Scirocco's....*

With the rental place came a shed that is a tiny bit smaller than the old place, requiring more floor space for my Scirocco and VW stuff...

Managed to fab up some steelwork around easter this year...



After paint...



Then erected...



Frame completed ..



Flooring installed ..



Handrails and Ladder next after my back sorts itself out


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today´s first point on my agenda was lowering the co-drivers seat for my wife about 2 inches. So she sits more comfotable in the racing seats. 

Then I gave the Fat Lady a nice wash...we have a 175 miles trip tomorrow to a little private Scirocco meeting from a friend. :thumbup:



The I went back an did some other stuff for my parents, some housework and finally got back into my Speed Shop to do some fun work on my new Daily´s engine :laugh:

Audi 5E throttle body fitted to the modified air intake from my good old JH engine....wiiiiide open now! 







New clutch...



And time-out for the next 3 days...timeout from any work for meeting with the Scirocco-Freaks. :beer::laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Last weekend: 
So, my toggle switch for the radio broke. :thumbdown: Pick up new switch at parts store. :thumbup: 
Drop lower dash panel to replace switch. I'll replace the speedo cable while I'm in there (because bouncy, and sometimes noisy.) 
Find that clutch cable has sawed thru its housing, and is starting to attack the pedal cluster. :thumbdown: 
Ordered clutch cable & bits. 
Pulled steering column, so that I can replace its bearings. 

Will get to the column soon. Should see clutch cable Thursday. Try to have car back together by Sunday. 
Cincy is soon!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

roccodingo said:


> With the rental place came a shed that is a tiny bit smaller than the old place, requiring more floor space for my Scirocco and VW stuff...
> 
> Managed to fab up some steelwork around easter this year...
> 
> ...


Nice work, looks spiff. Hope your back gets better soon.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

I think I set a new miles per tank record this morning at 434 miles. Still have to fill the tank, so no hard mpg data, but probably around 33. Best I've done is 36 mpg with the 1.8T.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

Filled it up- 34.87 mpg. Not bad ☺


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hybrid VW said:


> Filled it up- 34.87 mpg. Not bad ☺


Does your vanagon have a swap in it too? Thinking my WBX is asking to be retired :thumbup:


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

Nope. It just turned 100k a month ago, so hopefully plenty of life left in it. Not sure what will happen in the future. I have an extra 1.8T longblock, but nothing else. I really think a TDI would be ideal for torque and milage, but then I think I could probably throw a cheap KO3 and standalone on a fresh WBX and be pretty happy....

So many projects, so little time!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yesterday: 
Replace lower bearing on steering column. Accidentally collapse steering shaft when driving the shaft into the new bearing. :facepalm: 
Shaft back out, fix shaft, figure out _correct_ way to drive the two together. :thumbup: 
Reinstall steering lock on freshly-rebearinged column. Find that previous person in there had overtightened the clamping bolt for the steering lock - the threads had pulled out on me when I removed it. :facepalm: 

So, moving on...... 
Let's replace the speedometer cable, shall we? Old cable out, gear off of old cable. Curse Cofle yet again, for not installing the gear's circlip on the cable. Successfully remove circlip without losing it. 
Transfer gear & clip to new cable, feed new cable down to trans. :thumbup: 
Run into more previous-mechanic shenanigans - threads for speedo cable bolt damaged, and 'repaired' (if you can call it that) with, of all things, an M6 sheetmetal Rivnut, instead of a proper Heli-Coil or Time-Sert.  :screwy:
That, of course, ripped itself right out of the trans when I attempted to tighten the bolt.  :thumbdown: 

Later today, or tomorrow: 
Will replace clutch cable. Nothing can possibly go wrong there, right? :laugh: 
Will reinstall instrument cluster. 

Tuesday: 
Will take column lock to work, and repair with Time-Sert. 
Will also bring tools home, and Time-Sert the transmission. Then, I can put the column, lower dash, and engine bay back together. 

Just a couple things to do, so I can, you know, drive the car to Cincy. In 5 days.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Dropped trailing arm and tank for surface rust conversion, inspected undercarriage and rust converted whole carriage. Under coated entire under carriage. Thinking since the tank is in good shape that once painted I'll put some of that flex seal over it. I have a gallon and after I had put down herculiner inside the car I brushed in the flex seal over the top. Flex seal over the trailing arm too! Lol! Can't hurt right?! So a lot got done today. Got all my powder coated parts back Friday. Here's the springs and cups oem I had done but not using those. Oh and bought 11.1 coraddo front calipers, carriers and adapters and re ceramic coated them.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Almost there...





Only the alternator, strut bearings and the exhaust to fix....then it goes back to where it belongs....the streets!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

tmechanic said:


> I'm not sure, but here is what I'm running into.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I finally got back to working on the headlights, and I found out a couple of important things, the Scirocco has 2 different headlight buckets, one stamped with a #1, the other stamped with a #2, the #1 is the inside headlight, or highbeam/H1 the #2 is the outside lamp or lowbean/H4, the proper HELLA lamps will only fit in the bucket they were intended for, but if you get some universal knockoffs like this. 



















And this is what it looks like when you try to install one of these universals in the highbeam bucket.









ydrogs kindly sent me a spare set of buckets that he had, Thank you so much, because I thought I was going to have to cut up the buckets to get the lamps to fit, I was dreading that, but it ended up all I needed to do was swap out the #1 buckets with #2 buckets. As for the H1 and H4 lamps I have, they are designed as H4 and H1, so I can't swap them around, but unlike the HELLA lamps they both have the same thickness lens, so they both stick way out from the ring, fortunately the H4 says H4. 

Now I can finally replace that HELLA H4 that has the bathtub calk plugging the chip hole.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> ydrogs kindly sent me a spare set of buckets that he had, Thank you so much, because I thought I was going to have to cut up the buckets to get the lamps to fit, I was dreading that, but it ended up all I needed to do was swap out the #1 buckets with #2 buckets. As for the H1 and H4 lamps I have, they are designed as H4 and H1, so I can't swap them around, but unlike the HELLA lamps they both have the same thickness lens, so they both stick way out from the ring, fortunately the H4 says H4.
> 
> Now I can finally replace that HELLA H4 that has the bathtub calk plugging the chip hole.


So glad I could help you out!

I spent last Saturday installing my newly rebuild G-lader with stage 3 RS porting


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

ydrogs said:


> So glad I could help you out!
> 
> I spent last Saturday installing my newly rebuild G-lader with stage 3 RS porting


well that's gotta be about friggin AWESOME! 
more pics please! link to a build thread?


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Cecil27 said:


> ......more pics please! link to a build thread?


X2!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yesterday: 
Heli-coil repair to steering lock. 
Time-Sert repair to trans (speedo cable bolt hole.) 
Car back together. :thumbup: 

Today: 
Drive car to work. Love that new clutch cable feeling. No more gawdawful knocking noise from the steering column at idle. :thumbup: 
Speedo cable seems to be binding - the speedo and odo run at ~1/2 actual speed.  
Will look at that tonight.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

WTF Gordy? Showing just a single teaser pic like that is just _wrong_!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> WTF Gordy? Showing just a single teaser pic like that is just _wrong_!



I second this statement:thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Finished my exhaust work, a new and proper exhaust hanger, which held the pipe up properly so I could through a halfway decent bead on the pipe and expansion chamber, still not totally happy with it, had to try and fill a huge gap, nasty looking weld there, kind of embarrassed about it, but I'm not dragging ruts in my driveway anymore. New oil and filter, and removed the "choke", now a need to retune the MS, I either induced a vacuum leak when I installed the plugs, not likely, or I removed a vacuum leak that MS was compensating for, Feh.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Cecil27 said:


> well that's gotta be about friggin AWESOME!
> more pics please! link to a build thread?


I've did this swap probably over 10 years ago so have to check the ORG list archives for a build thread 



echassin said:


> WTF Gordy? Showing just a single teaser pic like that is just _wrong_!


A few from the archives:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Ordered a headliner from Headliner Express. Not only is there customer service non existent but sent the wrong color and I'm not sure yet if it's for a 76' and not an 87'. Buyer beware because they also do not refund you but give store credit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Sent my information in to get tags. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Found out it doesn't have the sunroof opening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Gave her a bath - get all of the drive-home-from-Cincy bugs, and rain nastiness, off. 
Clean windows. 
Replace brake and clutch pedal pads. 

And, finally remembered to grab a bottle of Gummi-Phlege from parts, and treat the spoiler. That thing hasn't been this black in years.  

Car is now ready for Motorstadt (which is this Saturday.) I've only meant to go for, oh, the last 5 or 6 years.....


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Somewhere along the way, the tab broke off my steering wheel that resets the blinkers. Made a new one and epoxied it on. Also fixed the horn wire while I was in there.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Went to a GTG with some pals.

Mav. 









Sent from the Guardians of my Galaxy S8 Plus


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Installed refurbished fuel tank and re painted and installed newly bushed trailing arm. Epoxy primer and 2k urethane color sealed hatch frame. Under coated the rest of undercarriage after a good cleaning. She's coming together slowly but nicely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Came back home from the Poland Scirocco Meetup today (took a driving break yesterday in Czechia) without any problems on the Fat Lady.

And brought back home the 2nd place.  But unfortunately there where only 4 MKI there. Much more MKII´s...one of my friends also got the 2nd with his Scirocco MKII VR6 Synchro. :thumbup:

It was a very very nice Roadtrip with very nice people from poland and germany as well :beer:

I think we will be back again for the 10th anniversary next year!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I forgot...

Last weekend I painted the hood from my wifeys car, sanded it down with 2500 grit & wet, buffed it out it and put it back on a few days later. Turned out pretty good for an Open-Air paintjob I think...





Direct after painting...







Sanded down with 2500 wet...



Buffed & waxed..







And back on the car with the new hoodlifters (old Scirocco tailgate lifters  )











Remember before...


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Interesting use of hatch supports. May have to steal the idea.
Any tips, tricks or traps you can supply?

Mav.  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcie10 (May 6, 2014)

VW Maverick said:


> Interesting use of hatch supports. May have to steal the idea.
> Any tips, tricks or traps you can supply?
> 
> Mav.
> ...


Dang, that is a good idea. Makes me regret tossing my old ones that wouldn't hold up the hatch anymore.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Have done this multiple times to my Sciroccos...this is the final version I think. 

Welded some brackets with selfmade threads on the hood and made some adapter plates to bring the lifters a little bit more in. If you don´t do that they will hit hit the wall of the inner fenders.
The you drill a hole maybe a half inch behind the fender screw and use some washers to adjust with the original hatch ballheads and a washer on the other side.

There have it....nice hood lifters. Best is use the old worn out hatch lifters, they will have the perfect force to hold the hood. 

Here some "making of"-pics. 







Glad you like it.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Also modded the hood a bit, because often the strut brace hits the closed hood....so I decided to lower the hood to make it fit.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Took her for a quick spin in the surrounding, still surprised on how the motor is pulling. A «noticeable» change, compared to what it was .
Those carbs need a proper tuning by a pro, though...


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Lost my package of rear
Sway bar bushings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Took off my fuel pump and put another one on then put the old pump back on. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I change the coolant temperature sensor, as I'm getting bucking above 4k rpm. That didn't fix the issues so I checked the ignition system and found the coil has high resistance according to Bentley manual so I got a replacement on order and hopefully that solves my problem.

bajan


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Washed the engine compartment. This one is available.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Swapped in my old 160mph speedometer from my white car. The odometer was broken on my 120mph - plastic gears lol. I also replaced the bulbs, the fuel gauge, the led section and the cluster shell itself (my clear plastic had a big crack)


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

galil762 said:


> Washed the engine compartment. This one is available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What year is that? 

The radiator overflow container is in an odd location.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Pulled fenders for repairs and paint. Pulled sunroof for cavity and top paint. Prepared door jams for paint. Pulled black Mylar on pillar for paint. Merlot Sparkling Pearl is the paint scheme with a hint of black trim only. Mirrors, bumpers will be paint scheme. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

CALLAWAY TURBO said:


> What year is that?
> 
> The radiator overflow container is in an odd location.


It looks like it's a mk1 with a 1.8 swapped into it


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

CALLAWAY TURBO said:


> What year is that?
> 
> The radiator overflow container is in an odd location.


This Scirocco is a 1978, there is more info about it in the classifieds : 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8696729-FS-1978-VW-Scirocco-Asheville-NC


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Installed Strut mounts 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

*Replaced valve cover...*


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

CALLAWAY TURBO said:


> What year is that?
> 
> The radiator overflow container is in an odd location.


It has had a complete MK2 1.8 swap, motor, trans, fuel injection and ignition. Was done about 15 years ago.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Got my ankles splashed with water on the way home. 
I thought water was coming in above the fusebox since it rained hard earlier.
Started checking and found the A/C drain was backed up.
(Yes, the A/C works really well. Gets down to the high 30s)
Anyway, got the air hose a blew it up.
Cold water drained out fast for at least 20-30 seconds. 

Mav.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Washed it for the next roadtrip & Scirocco gathering Tuesday till Sunday on the other end of germany.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Was never hip on the aluminum side trim so I painted it. 
Before and after. 
Came out pretty good. 
Now all I need is a Tornado Red body kit.

Mav.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Washed my 88 S2 16v for the first time since returning from Mk1 Madness in PA


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Cleaned out car and flipped headlights. Tomorrow I'm replacing fuel pump and filter.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcie10 (May 6, 2014)

*BBK and rear disc kit issues*

Last few weekends I've been working on upgrading the brakes. I started at the front, tore it all apart and installed the brackets that Tech- 53 made for the sweet Wilwood 4 piston calipers, put on the 256mm rotor I bought from Parts Place, bolted on the caliper.... and realized I was sent the brackets that fit the 280mm rotors from the Corrado, not the brackets I ordered.. Dang. That isn't going to work. I could bitch at Fred, or go ahead and upgrade to 280mm. So a few quick calls to the parts houses confirmed there are none in town and will have to be ordered, I decided to order some Brembo branded rotors off Amazon. Also found I only got one banjo bolt to hook up 2 brake hoses. Ran around to 5 parts houses looking for the correct size bolts and crush washers. Had to get 2, the one supplied was from Allstar and had 2 holes bored in the side, the ones I could get locally only have one, and I didn't know if that would make a difference in clamping force. I ordered 2 from Allstar, I may or may not change them out later. So I'm shut down on the front, I'll work on the back disc kit I got from Parts Place. 

After tearing off the drums and stub axles, The rear disc setup went pretty well. Until I found the brake pads they sent were too thick and I couldn't assemble the caliper on the carrier. The pads I was able to get locally. I really didn't like the very carefully re-bent OEM brake line routing (over the top of the beam) I had done, the brake hose supplied seemed to be in kind of a bind. (although, not as much of a bind as the original hose at the beam pivot). And I also didn't like the brake line unsupported where it hooked to the hose, so I found a stainless strap at Lowes and made a mount to secure the hose/ brake tubing. Did some searching on the Vortex, found nothing but eventually found a drawing in the PP catalogue that showed the line and hose going under the beam. OK, a better way. Cut off the previous mount, built 2 new mounts and welded them on. Hooked everything up temporary, until it all gets bled.

Eventually, the 280mm rotors for the front arrived, I installed them, bolted on the Wilwoods, and this works way better. The Wilwood pads don't cover the whole rotor wear face, but hey, it's a conversion kit, I can live with it. OK! Lets get that master cylinder changed out! I got a new 22mm master with the front kit, installed the 2 new ATE proportioning valves from a newbie on the vortex from Poland on it, and bolted it on the booster. Hooked up the lines and bled, and bled, and bled, and bled.

Four days I bled with my vacuum bleeder. Bled the rears on the carrier, and hanging on a hook with the bleeder straight up. On the carrier, I occasionally pumped the master, while the vacuum bleeder was still going. I couldn't pre-bleed the master cause I didn't have fittings to direct the fluid back into the reservoir. I figured the air I kept getting must be from the air trapped in the master. Every time I pumped the brakes a bunch of air bubbles came through. Something aint right, I cant have that much air trapped. First I thought it was the rear calipers, suckinging through the e-cable activating setup. Took one off and looked at the Bentley, hmm doesn't get into rebuilding the rear calipers. Ok, lets see if we can get a bleed without the caliper, through the hose. Bled for a while. Pumped the master, and MORE bubbles. OK, not the caliper, maybe the line I re-bent has a bad spot and sucking air? Break loose the hose under the beam, tore the skin off the back of my hand, hooked up the bleeder, bled (me and the vacuum bleeder) for a while, pumped the master and..... you guessed it, more bubbles. So I moved up to the master. Could it be the proportioning valves? Pulled off the front valve, swapped in the old one, bled for a while (mainly the vacuum bleeder, the wound on the hand pretty much stopped), pumped the master and more bubbles. So at this point I have decided the culprit is the 22mm master cylinder (made by Lucas). I swapped in the old one with the new valves and started the bleeding. Did the first go round on the rears, but haven't got to the fronts yet. Tomorrow, I will finish bleeding out the fronts and see if it really is the master, or something else. I realize it cant be run down the road with the smaller master, it just doesn't move enough fluid for 4 calipers. But if I can get a good bleed, then I can order...dang.. another master.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Oy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcie10 (May 6, 2014)

*22mm master cylinder*

The 22mm master cylinder originally came on the Corrado G-60, correct? Mine was purchased with the BBK.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I took the Millenium Falcon to the Street Machine Nationals.










Parked next to this guy.









but first I had to go through this.

Went to TrackNight USA on Wed. lost half of the front spoiler on the trip home.










Lost first gear about the same time, but I know what that is.

Shifter bushing











Fortunately I had a spare from Missing Linkz











That was an easy, almost painless install.


Nope, I don't like imgur.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Finished driver side door jam and did some repair work on fenders.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, I was kind of bored, so I went out to look at the 3 Sciroccos that I picked up back in 2014 and had shipped from FL to WI. One of the 16v has been mostly returned to street trim, from its former SCCA SSB class configuration, the stock seat are back in it, they are pristine, the roll cage is gone, but the 5 pt harness is still there and there are some odd switches under the hood. Threw a battery in it, sprayed some ether in the intake and turned the key, she fired right up and purred. Now to see if I can get the fuel system working, I didn't hear any fuel pumps buzzing, and get it back on the road.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

tmechanic said:


> Well, I was kind of bored, so I went out to look at the 3 Sciroccos that I picked up back in 2014 and had shipped from FL to WI. One of the 16v has been mostly returned to street trim, from its former SCCA SSB class configuration, the stock seat are back in it, they are pristine, the roll cage is gone, but the 5 pt harness is still there and there are some odd switches under the hood. Threw a battery in it, sprayed some ether in the intake and turned the key, she fired right up and purred. Now to see if I can get the fuel system working, I didn't hear any fuel pumps buzzing, and get it back on the road.


I need come by your place next trip Brian. Still got the 5 here...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

roccodingo said:


> I need come by your place next trip Brian. How far is it from Cleveland heights ?? I Still got the 5 here... even making progress ( not much tho )


I would be happy to have you visit. I was told that if you can make even 10 min of progress , it's still progress.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

You know that's right. If I get 10 minutes during the week I'm happy, but lately it's been more like an hr. A day during the week on the build. Prepping for paint on two fenders and the pass door. Door Jams done, driver door done and engine bay done. Then on to the rear hatch opening and hood. Still lots to do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

roccodingo said:


> I need come by your place next trip Brian. How far is it from Cleveland heights ?? I Still got the 5 here... even making progress ( not much tho )


Brian is in the New Richmond, Wisconsin area (close to the Minnesota border) 735 miles North West of Cleveland Heights, Ohio


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

California 16v said:


> Brian is in the New Richmond, Wisconsin area (close to the Minnesota border) 735 miles North West of Cleveland Heights, Ohio


Guess thats not far by my standards.....  Now to convince mrs Bing the need for another US trip.......


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Ashtray delete done - it's a waste of space!
Now a row of switches from an Audi A4 or A6. 
Left to Right = 1. Stereo main power. _ 2. (future) iPod on/off _ 3. Amplifier _4. Defroster _ 5. not used _ 6. A/C = On (blower switch off still = AC off)
Defroster SW has its own circuit board to figure out. Each switch is lit and has an 'ON" bulb can see at night.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Fixed the air conditioner thank god

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Went to my local Cars & Coffee.

Mav.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Plugged away at the body for paint. Ordered an AEM Wide band A/F gage, core support brace from gokraut, AEM boost gage. EBC Sport 11" G60 rotors/pads, inner cooler plumbing, gready blowoff valve, $1300 later lol.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Started paint









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

2 coats later









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

tyrone27 said:


> 2 coats later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you rattle can paint your Rocco?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Yeah 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Received my front core support brace from gokruat.com today, Gready FZ blow off valve( to be diverted) tomorrow. Inner cooler plumbing, autoanything G60 11" front rotors(dimpled/slotted) to match rears, G60 coil/hot wires from Nology.com, AEM Uego Wideband gage setup/ AEM boost gage/ two pod A pillar setup. $1300 + later lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

markeysscirocco said:


> Received my front core support brace from gokruat.com today, Gready FZ blow off valve( to be diverted) tomorrow. Inner cooler plumbing, autoanything G60 11" front rotors(dimpled/slotted) to match rears, G60 coil/hot wires from Nology.com, AEM Uego Wideband gage setup/ AEM boost gage/ two pod A pillar setup. $1300 + later lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

The Techtonics dual downpipe on my '87 Rocco finally crumbled from time, miles, rust and no flex joint. They don't make this one anymore and I did not want to risk bolt damage to remove the Euro manifold to install headers.
Me and my exhaust guy decided to keep the flanges and rebuild it from scratch. 
My guy is able to create something from nothing. His brilliance is obvious in the video and pics shown. 
He got the O2 sensor in the exact same place and added a sweet flex point at the rear which necessitated moving the hanger bracket weld point. It is going to last a long, long time.
On my previous visit he made a nice heat shield to protect the inner CV boot which we re-used.
It is SO much quieter now vs pre-failure that The Spice Girls blasting from my speakers is a lot nicer even with the windows down. 
I am going to have him replace the rest of the piping and muffler soon as it is also rather old.

Mav.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

VW Maverick said:


> The Techtonics dual downpipe on my '87 Rocco finally crumbled from time, miles, rust and no flex joint. They don't make this one anymore and I did not want to risk bolt damage to remove the Euro manifold to install headers.
> Me and my exhaust guy decided to keep the flanges and rebuild it from scratch.
> My guy is able to create something from nothing. His brilliance is obvious in the video and pics shown.
> He got the O2 sensor in the exact same place and added a sweet flex point at the rear which necessitated moving the hanger bracket weld point. It is going to last a long, long time.
> ...


Nice 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Wet sanded with 2000 grit









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

drove it (home) 268 miles from my cabin in upstate ny...drove it up Saturday and attended the vwccny car show on Oneida lake sunday...beauty of a day with many cars in attendance.:thumbup:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Tyrone that must have been rough starting with 2000 grit. As a pro painter start out with 1500 then 2000 and buff using 3M perfect it rubbing compound at 1600-1700 Rpm then swirl and mark finish polish at 2500-3000 rpm. Just sayin! 
Finished up rear hatch jam in a two stage Merlot Sparkling Pearl.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Ok I'm going to be trying that next. I'm doing it all by hand. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Gotcha! Ok so then do the 1500-2000-3000 grit. That way by hand you won't take out your whole arm, chest etc... lol. Just be careful about how much sanding your doing. When it looks like shark skin stop. If you have orange peel effect your just trying to get it down smooth with no shiny spots. Then move to 2000 which will be much faster. Use a 3M rubber squeegee to check your work while wet sanding using a hard block of wood and keep water on it all the time. Wipe and sand, wipe and sand keeping water on it. It's gonna take while so take your time even if you have to stop for the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

LOVE THE COLOR Marky!!

Mine hasn't been wet sanded or buffed yet - was thinking 1500 and then 3000 and of course the proper tool/revs - but I'm months from doing this, got to get the engine in - and that is coming SOON!!

Block goes to machine shop monday! (boring for Pistons, turn crank and balance).

Today I hand lapped the valves, new valve seals came from TT, put hte 268 TT cam in place and torqued it down, rotated each for 15 minutes to decompress oil from lifters (Platters).

Just need the block done now...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Bought a red 16V for my wife. Next week we take it home to his brothers. :thumbup:

Now she has 3 sciroccos...and me 6...normal insanity....


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

The excitement of having a 30 year old car for a Daily Driver.
Both front outer swaybar bushing brackets broke. 
The knocking over bumps was driving me crazy. 
Was able to find replacments from my guy.
The bushings themselves are Poly and are OK.

Mav.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> Bought a red 16V for my wife. Next week we take it home to his brothers. :thumbup:
> 
> Now she has 3 sciroccos...and me 6...normal insanity....


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Awesome > please post ic: of this 16v Scirocco


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I will when it´s home here. If anything goes right we bring it Thursday home to his brothers.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Got pass door and hatch painted. Primer on one fender. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I started daily driving my Scirocco again. My commute is kind of crazy - it's 37 miles each way but with an altitude change from 9,200ft to 6,000ft. It starts on 4 miles of dirt road, 40mph local roads, 60mph highway, and directly through a downtown area. With so much traffic on this drive, I really wanted to feel safer - I wanted a third brake light - VW didn't start adding them to mk2s until 86. sciroccojim suggested an option that GoWesty had, so I ordered it.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

VW Maverick said:


> The excitement of having a 30 year old car for a Daily Driver.
> Both front outer swaybar bushing brackets broke.
> The knocking over bumps was driving me crazy.
> Was able to find replacments from my guy.
> The bushings themselves are Poly and are OK.



I plan to get a forge going, something like that wouild be SUPER easy to make if you could heat the steel and then properly heat treat it. Easy as pie.


Today I dropped off the 92 Cabriolet block, Wiseco pistons, connecting rod, and crank to the machinist 

Turn Crank
Bore cylinders to 81.5mm pistons, make sure ring gap is correct
Re-bush the push rods
And measure bearings/install bearings - no plastiguage for me, let the pros do that.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Today: 
Replaced ALL of the fuses. My brother's E30 reminded me over the weekend (blower fuse has cracked from sheer age) that I wanted to do this quite a while ago. 
I mean, most of them were still the _factory_ fuses..... :laugh: 

Replace LF turn signal bulb (failed about a week ago.) 
Pull both bulb carriers for the tail lamps, re-seat all of the bulbs. One of those Old Car things that mine wants done every once in a while (usually when a tail lamp starts operating erratically.) 

This weekend's plan: 
Pull the center console apart, try to repair the vacuum leak in the HVAC selector. At that time, also replace the blower switch (which died about a month ago.)


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

That other post reminded me I found the N/A rear Fuel Filter/Reservoir 533201511A on *Amazon* for $26 + shipping. 
Those wacky guys just used a shipping envelope - it arrived in pieces. Sold by B2C Auto Parts.
*Amazon* - about the only company proud to advertise on openly racist lying creepy Breitbart.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I went through a box of parts and stuff; Coil, Wire Loom, misc nuts and bolts, etc, etc...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Washed it (three times!), clayed it, wetsanded it with 3000 grit and buffed it again. Then came the final wash for tomorrow to drive 225 miles to meet up with the other crazies.  I bet it´s dirty again when I arrive...but I have my wash bucket with me...:screwy::banghead::laugh:









And two days ago I did this for the daily of my wife..this also was the reason why I had to sand down my car with 3000 grit...forgot to protect my daily thought I is safe enough far behind.....I was wrong...:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

All Eyez on me said:


> Washed it (three times!), clayed it, wetsanded it with 3000 grit and buffed it again. Then came the final wash for tomorrow to drive 225 miles to meet up with the other crazies.  I bet it´s dirty again when I arrive...but I have my wash bucket with me...:screwy::banghead::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are just showing off now!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Got some primer sealer on the body!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Did that Green Mk2 get any WAX after all that washing?


----------



## Sarasota Bill (Feb 7, 2017)

eurocco said:


> Got a new tie rod for the G60 so I can finaly try and do a aligment myself (nobody local is willing to set me up with 1 let alone 1.5° of camber up front). Good luck to me with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??on that automatic transmission do they have a gear box on side .and do you know the best way to check 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

TBerk said:


> Did that Green Mk2 get any WAX after all that washing?


Had only time for the Hood with Soft99 Fusso Coat. But this week it gets another wash and the full load of it. 

Meeting was great...maybe I´ll post some pics these days.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Yesterday (drive to Va) and today (drive back to Md), drove my Silver 88 S2 16v from Southern Maryland to Woodbridge,Va and back (274 kms round trip) to visit a friend who has a Black 87 S2 16v. This is the first time these two Sciroccos have been in the same place and driven for a short cruise together locally in Woodbridge since 2007, when my friend "Zender" (who lived in California at the time) was the one who helped me get my Silver 16v in the San Francisco Bay Area by being the middle man between me and the previous owner  

- Thanks again Ed for taking the time to hangout with me and my Scirocco yesterday


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Pulled the center console apart. 
Today's tasks: 
1- repair the vacuum selector for the HVAC - mine leaked in the 'face, fresh-air' position
2- while in there, replace blower switch. 

Tomorrow, I can pass judgement on the selector fix, when I drive the car to work. 
Part 2, though, success! I have a working blower motor again!


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Complete manual to power window conversion.
I have the good manual regulators if anyone needs them. Last pic.

Mav.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Finished the euro bumpers just in time for PWL!
















Saw a lot of good friends. 
Izzzy and her car:








Randy and his:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Also found a NIB heckbkend for dirt cheap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

ydrogs said:


> Also found a NIB heckbkend for dirt cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Finish your broccoli!! It's good for you


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

scotttu said:


> Finish your broccoli!! It's good for you


Only green veggie my boy will eat and he did :laugh:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

ydrogs said:


> real people pic


It's cool to see that forum members exists, for real, sometimes.
(besides the clan chassin, of course :laugh: )

Gordy, what is that sweater the broccoli eater wears?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

onurB said:


> It's cool to see that forum members exists, for real, sometimes.
> (besides the clan chassin, of course :laugh: )
> 
> Gordy, what is that sweater the broccoli eater wears?


It is good to know people care more about my son's eating habits and apparel choices than a NIB S1 heckblende 

I believe he got that long sleeve shirt at a Kendrick Lamar concert this summer. Sort of like this: https://txdxe.com/collections/kendrick-lamar/products/nobody-pray-for-me-hoodie-black

There were more members there such at Tyler but he works pretty much the entire show but once he gets his super Scirocco done we will see him in the show and shine more often. Will be nice to have some more competition!


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

took it to the gas station for the first time in a month and did some quick math after logging in the mileage/gal....31.9 mpg last tank full:thumbup:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

ydrogs said:


> NIB S1 heckblende


Meh...


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Rinsed off the car today. Getting ready to list it for sale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

galil762 said:


> Rinsed off the car today. Getting ready to list it for sale.


Nice looking Rocco Joe, Info on wheel type, size and offset please ( are these for sale separately ?? )


----------



## Richard L Parker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Took my 88 16V for it's first drive after 16 years of storage.*

My Scirocco finally got licensed today and gave all three of my sons the thrill ride they have been waiting for. Thankfully they are not old enough to drive so the car was safe in my hands. My wife and I have put much time and too much $$$ in the car but it's something we both wanted, to stop it from wasting in storage. The list of repairs and refurbish are quite long so I'll just say most everything between (and including) the fuel tank to the front engine mount got inspected and replaced if necessary. I'm still waiting on a few parts to come in (coolant temp sensor, shift linkage parts and strut bearings). The chickens that got on it at one point in the 16 years didn't help the paint finish one bit. It's a 20/20 finish.  The car will remain as it was when I bought it in 1991, no lowering or wheel changes......can't afford to do that kind of mods. I'm 65 years old, retired and have a well depleted banking account after this adventure but........oh! how sweet the sound of a 16V going thru the gears!


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

roccodingo said:


> Nice looking Rocco Joe, Info on wheel type, size and offset please ( are these for sale separately ?? )


I will have to get the exact size in the daylight. They are OZ wheels, 16 inch. Also have one new in the box. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Richard: 
As an FYI, replacement strut mounts are kinda sucky these days. It's highly recommended that you fill the bottom of the mount with urethane, and allow it to _fully_ cure before you install them. 
If you don't, they'll break. We've all been there.....
Give them at least a week to cure. And, it's not a bad idea to throw them in the oven for an hour or two (175*F is a good temp, if you can do that), as it'll accelerate the cure. Urethane, while strong (yet still flexy, which we want here) takes a loooooong time to fully cure.


----------



## Richard L Parker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Could you elaborate on filling the mount with urethane?*

Thanks for the advice. I was unaware that the newer mounts didn't hold up like the originals. The ones I ordered are made in Germany but that may not be as reliable as OEM parts used to be either.
Since I won't be getting the mounts until tomorrow I don't know what the bottom side looks like or where to fill with the urethane. Maybe that will be apparent when I see the new ones. What kind of 
urethane would be suitable and do you have suggestions for obtaining said product? 

I know the new engine mount that I put on the front of the engine didn't last through the bucking and shaking the engine did when we first started it. It split where it fits over the engine attach point.
So much for high quality parts, eh?


----------



## Richard L Parker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Got my strut mounts....now I understand.*

Cuppie, thanks for the info about the filling of the strut mounts. I got them a few minutes ago and I see where I think they should be reinforced with urethane, bottom side between the mounting plate and the cap the strut sits against? Now to find what I need to fill them with and get the curing process in progress!

By the way, have you ever met a gentleman that is sometimes referred to as "Chet the Jet". He became the owner of my 79 Scirocco S. The car was easy to recognize with the white original color, matching white ARC wheels, Nuespeed suspension and more. It had about everything but enough power to get in trouble with. This would have been around 1983/1984 when I was running a '83 Scirocco GT in autocross around the Flint, Saginaw, Bay City area.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Any auto parts store, or auto paint supply, will have 3M Window Weld urethane (comes in a caulk cartridge.) 
FYI: Urethane is _thick_. The cheap stamped-steel caulk guns will, quite literally, buckle if you try to use one. Need a "heavy duty" gun. The $15-ish grey-and-orange HDX Heavy Duty gun (from Home Depot) works well for me.


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

Powder coating the headlight bezels.

Colors - Black on Argent

The before bezels are just an extra set to give you an idea of the difference it makes having things professionally restored, or upgraded.

COST $90.00 CDN

*Before*










*Before*


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

I bought one......









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bagherra (Jan 17, 2001)

Today was replace the feed and return lines from the tank to the "fuel reservoir". Much easier than I thought it would be as I didn't have to drop the tank. 
Last weekend was replacing the original A/C compressor as my final piece of converting to R134a. So much nicer to have working A/C in Texas.


----------



## 1-800-Volkswagen (Jul 30, 2016)

Found what's causing my 1500 rpm idle. The throttle doesn't quite close enough to click the button on what I'll call the throttle position sensor. Bentley is at my dads house and scirocco is herewith me so imma make up words. It seems to rest rest on the switch. The slightest pressure closes it and idle goes right down to a grand. But I obviously can't do that by hand while I'm driving. I'm in the midst of searching vortex but any easy fixes for that?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's the idle switch. Adjust the switch. Simple as that. 
If you can't get it to actuate when the throttle is closed (read: you run out of adjustment range), then, ah, "adjust" the switch lever (using two pair of pliers) as needed. 
Basically, the switch should be operated only when the throttle is fully closed - any rotation should release it. 
No special tools needed - just a Phillips screwdriver, maybe some pliers, and your ear (because the switch is quite audible.) Adjust with engine off.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Picked up some Matte Black vinyl wrap and tried it on the B-Piller and door.
Came out pretty good.

Mav.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

That looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I took steps in getting the garage cleared, for the new scirocco.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Started piecing her back together after paint.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

VW Maverick said:


> Picked up some Matte Black vinyl wrap and tried it on the B-Piller and door.
> Came out pretty good.
> 
> Mav.


Where did you get the vinyl wrap?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

markeysscirocco said:


> Where did you get the vinyl wrap?!


Surprisingly, AutoZone.

Mav.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks just like when it was new!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

markeysscirocco said:


> Looks just like when it was new!


Thanks.
It did come out rather nice. 
I am going to get another roll and do the part across the top of the hatch. That is worn out pretty good too.

Mav.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Figured it's about time that I tackle that "wants to overheat on the freeway, in hot weather, with the A/C on" problem (yeah, I know, it's not hot out anymore....) 

Out came the radiator. Not too surprisingly for this car, I found that it was the factory original part (date stamp was "1986.") 
Out came the cardboard, templates were made from it, and that was transferred to some scrap BMW underbody paneling that I've obtained, so that I could fab up some replacement side air guides for the radiator. 

Tomorrow: Quick trip to the hardware store (need some clips, to secure the new guides to the radiator), then a test fit, and then reassembly - with a new radiator. 
Also have a new heater valve to install, so that I can turn the heat off (my valve, also original, leaks internally.)


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Finally got the new windshield in professionally 3 later lol. 1 by me taking one out to replace it with a good original, 1 one by my brother helping put that one in( Mr. Gorilla hands), 1 by the pro. Problem was that from the factory they install razor claw clips that slip over the sides and top lips with the headliner underneath as well as the “A” pillars. The bottom lip has the claws made into it and this all so if the car rolls over the glass stays in place. DOT regulation. So out went the clips and cut the bottoms off. No more cracked glass. Also painted the underside of the hood the color scheme of the car. Top will come Later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tuiterwyk (Feb 10, 2008)

(Technically this was Friday)

Dropped off my engine components at the machine shop.
Donor 1.6 block
1.7 crank
Heron head
Dished pistons
1.6 rods and pistons

Will have the block done first then move on to the other components.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Over the last couple of days......

Replace alternator (because bearings took a vacation.) Took 20 minutes for an (apparently n00b) AutoZoner to muddle thru a warranty swap.....
While alternator out, make and install a new alternator-to-starter cable. I figured "30 years is old enough", and that the car could probably benefit from some new wire there. Also fabbed up a new battery-to-starter cable. Now, all of the heavy power cables have been replaced under my ownership. :thumbup: 
While alternator apart, clean & re-paint the pulley & fan. 

I have pics - will add soon-ish....


----------



## purplescirocco (Mar 9, 2017)

about a month ago I purchased a 16v driver fender and repainted it. Last week, I finally installed it. 

The beginning of the month, my girlfriend and I took a trip through the mountains and into BC while driving Rocco the entire way, over 2500 total kilometers. to date, that was probably the best experience of my life.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> I figured "30 years is old enough", and that the car could probably benefit from some new wire


yes my 30 year old Scirocco has all the engine compartment wiring replaced to the firewall, one wire at a time. Definitely the alternator to battery wires running under the radiator. For the small wires to senders etc, after spotting the discolored corroded spade connector or plug connector, I start stripping the wire until it is shiny copper, that might be 3 feet of corrosion creep or just a few inches.
Same deal with the main fuel pump wires.


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

I used a 80s mercedes hp fuel pump and 18in of its harness to to fix that problem in my car.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

azwireguy said:


> I used a 80s mercedes hp fuel pump and 18in of its harness to to fix that problem in my car.


How did you adapt that into the mix. Just curious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Reverse lockout finger broke off yesterday. So, because we're slow here at work, bring car in to fix that. Piece of flat stock that I had, a bolt & nut, some Teflon tape, and I have a reverse lockout again. :thumbup: 

Give the car a quick look-over. What's that? Is it? No.... Yep. DPR leaking. :thumbdown:


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Brought arp headstuds, aba head Gaskets, exhaust Gaskets. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Made a new parcel shelf for my s2.
The old one that I made years ago was starting to warp from the moisture (leaks).


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Oil and filter change.
Took this opportunity to replace the oil cooler to filter housing o-ring.
Was not sure how old it was.
It also gave me an excuse to buy a 27mm socket for that wacky nut.

Next: new tires. 

Mav.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Over the last few days: 
- Drove the CO adjustment plug out of the airflow meter (PO or so had narfed it up, couldn't remove it correctly), and threaded the hole for an M7 screw. Fashioned M7 set screw (from a hex bolt.) 
- Replaced DPR (ouch, those are $$$) 
- Scrubbed the film of crust off of the outside of the airflow meter - that took a couple decades off of its appearance. 
- Load the airbox back in, verify no leaks. Drive car again. :thumbup: 

Today: 
- Replace license plate lamps. 
- Replace hatch seal. No more bounce, rattle, knock!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Got a pair of S1 76’ window cranks for my S2 build.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

You’d get better current flow to your system by running 4g cable direct to the battery. I did this forum diy on my first S2 and it worked great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Switched to TPSdot based AE instead of MAPdot.
Adjusted the spark table and the AE settings in megasquirt.

The car runs great when warmed up but I still need to fix my cold start and idle valve settings for warm up.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Rannoch said:


> Switched to TPSdot based AE instead of MAPdot.
> Adjusted the spark table and the AE settings in megasquirt.
> 
> The car runs great when warmed up but I still need to fix my cold start and idle valve settings for warm up.


Fixed the cold acceleration enrichment issues so now only cold start/idle valve issues.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Sanded and filled imperfections (Acrylic Putty Filler) on the front and rear Euro bumper skins and laid down two coats of 2k primer. Sent out front bumper metal and brackets as well as fuel filler neck to be Black Satin powder coated. They came back perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Bought another S2 Silver 16v with a 2.0 liter 9A engine in it, from a former Scirocco list member in Maryland 

This 87 Scirocco is also originally from California like my 88


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

New tires.
P205/50HR15 Toyo Extensa A/S on my Corrado Sebring wheels.
New coat of paint on the wheels while off. 

Mav.


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

New wheels (e30 BBS RZ), front bumper delete with custom front lip, and started cleaning out the interior on this newest project of mine (96k original miles )


----------



## alteschule1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Looked at it sitting under the car port...needs washed...bad


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Last weekend: 
Tucked her away for the winter. 

Sleep well, little fast car. We'll see you again in the spring.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Found one in "A Few Good Men".

Mav.


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Took mine for inspection. It passed.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Did this.*

Bought it home....



Now the real work begins....


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Early in its' life, my Rocco was an Autocross car hence I find odd things.
I knew the driver's seat back had been repaired prior.
Well it broke again.
Stripped it down and took it to my exhaust guy for fixing.
Not only did he re-weld it, he grafted in a metal support to increase the strength. Nice job.
While apart I added a little more padding to the back also.

Mav.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Rannoch said:


> Fixed the cold acceleration enrichment issues so now only cold start/idle valve issues.


Fixed the idle valve.
Apparently forgetting the flyback protection diode can kill a TIP120 over time.
Subjecting the 2nd TIP120 to an excess of heat while soldering can instantly kill the 2nd TIP120.

The 3rd TIP120 is working great to allow Megasquirt to control a digifant idle valve via pwm.

Adjusted the idle settings so it has a warm-up idle of 1200 rpm, woo! Finally a good running car.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

I did this on my 88 16v Rocco.

My 1988 16v Scirocco hit a nice milestone today. 

The car was built on 8/87. I purchased on 9/29/06 with 119K on the clock so I've had the car for just over 11 years and put 81K on it. It's truly the longest I've ever owned a car..... and it's not going anywhere soon. 

Thanks goes out to the VWVortex family, BFI, and a number of individuals which I purchased parts from over the years to keep the car running. 

Scirocco :heart:


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

New heater core (Non A/C), new hoses all around.
Fuel lines hooked up.

Customized intake, wired up starter, installed new radiator, battery, LED Domelight (That is sweet!).

Busy day, started at 0700 and just finished (11pm).

Waiting on a MAF sensor adapter so I can put the rest of the intake in...

Oh yeah put 4 gallons of gas in too 

Tomorrow I'll install the NOS mirrors..

Damn she's sexy, Tom Eat youir heart out  - (I'd still take my old car back in a heartbeat!)


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Not so much worlking on the Sciroccos yet...but I upgraded some spots in my garage a little bit....more light...more organisation for my tools etc. 











Only put some new hatch lifters in my daily and another set in my wifes 16V...by the way it got a new robber seal around the trunk lock. :thumbup:










[/URL



Last 2 days I spent organizing and cleaning things up...













It´s hobby....and hobby should be fun! :thumbup:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> Not so much worlking on the Sciroccos yet...but I upgraded some spots in my garage a little bit....more light...more organisation for my tools etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice garage. Are those Mercedes-Benz 190 tail lights on the widebody MK1?

-Old Eric


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! Yes they are from the Mercedes 190! 

And you have seen only a small spot of the garage...ist has 3 floors and a little bit more space for my other sciroccos, tools and of course..parts.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Das sieht gut aus!

I had to clean and organize my garage before I started and I will have to do it again when I am done


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

@ scottu: Dankeschön!


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Started a couple weeks ago.
Scraped off the OE hood liner. 
Got 98.7% of the old adhesive off.
Painted a couple of spots.
Installed new liner kit.
Looks pretty damn good. 

Mav.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That looks.... amazing. I need this. 
Where did you get that from?


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

looks like the bubble wrap style insulation available from places like home depot:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Reflect...-Insulation-with-Staple-Tab-ST16025/100012574

I used some for my truck


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

cuppie said:


> That looks.... amazing. I need this.
> Where did you get that from?


Joost Eimers sells those kits. Goes by the handle Blueshark on here if you want to IM him.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

cuppie said:


> That looks.... amazing. I need this.
> Where did you get that from?





ydrogs said:


> Joost Eimers sells those kits. Goes by the handle Blueshark on here if you want to IM him.


Correct. He is all over the Scirocco goups on Facebook, too.
That is where I found him.

Mav.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Jepp. Joost delivers good quality. He´s a friend of mine from the Netherlands. :thumbup:

I have some sets from him too. Fits perfect, :thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Replaced the world famous MK1 common failure: front upper strut mounts.
Next, an alignment, of course.

Also, the blue high beam bulb stopped working.
Switched it out with one from another cluster but still does not work.
Must be a short somewhere in the cluster. No biggie.

Mav.


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

I washed it. I'm trying to reorganize garages to make a home for it and the TDI project and the bikes. Ugh. Too many vehicles not enough garages.  I also picked up euro lights (parts) to build a set.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

I had that same exact car years ago.

86 8v Scirocco Deluxe.


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

BluDemon said:


> I had that same exact car years ago.
> 
> 86 8v Scirocco Deluxe.


Very nice. The more I see it the more it grows on me. I had a '87 16v about 15 years ago. I love the 16v look. I've sourced a 16v body kit, but I'm not 100% sure I want it yet.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Tidied up a bit


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

verboten1 said:


> Very nice. The more I see it the more it grows on me. I had a '87 16v about 15 years ago. I love the 16v look. I've sourced a 16v body kit, but I'm not 100% sure I want it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the GTX look. If the burgundy paint is in good shape consider painting the 16v body kit black and install it. :thumbup:


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

BluDemon said:


> I really like the GTX look. If the burgundy paint is in good shape consider painting the 16v body kit black and install it.


The roof and hood will need paint, but that is exactly what I was thinking of doing!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

So why am I seeing guys having these cars years ago but not now?! I’ll never rid my 87’ custom til I leave this earth, and then I’ll get another one lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

ydrogs said:


> Joost Eimers sells those kits. Goes by the handle Blueshark on here if you want to IM him.


Yep, precision cut, inexpensive - way to go!

BTW - she STARTED today, rebuilt motor - may be a tooth off on cam timing but I have not messed with the intake and distributor yet so those first.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

What was it that Joost is selling?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

markeysscirocco said:


> What was it that Joost is selling?!


The precut, sticky backed hood lining.
See above for the MK1 look.
Here's mine on a MK2.
Mav.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

VW Maverick said:


> The precut, sticky backed hood lining.
> See above for the MK1 look.
> Here's mine on a MK2.
> Mav.


Ahh yes! I picked those up from Joost last spring!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Well for me, all I can do this winter is prime and paint the full Euro body kit and Euro bumpers. It'll be in the color theme of the car ( Sparkling Merlot Pearl). My garage is not ready just yet! I sent out the inner metal sections and brackets for powder coating. I'll take some pics of those today. 
Paint color-







front bumper sections done and bumper in primer. Rear to go!


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

New heater hose grommet arrived lastd night, I swear our mailman came after 8pm because I checked but that extra $4 in shipping was worth it!

Heater hoses installed, antifreeze inserted, start up and vroom!

Lot of little things to do, timing,voltage regulator on dash etc...

But, this is happy!


----------



## vw16v88 (Oct 4, 2002)

Moved from its resting place for the last ten plus years into a storage unit until I can finally figure out what engine I want to put in.



















-Jeff


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

2.0L ABA T3/T4 or VR6! Merry Christmas people!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## tuiterwyk (Feb 10, 2008)

Disassembled my 5th 8v engine in the last 90 days :banghead:.... hopefully this one is usable.

Believed to only have ~74000 miles


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

New battery. Sam's Club has a nice selection and great prices.
Yearly coolant drain and fill + manual trans fluid change with tax refund.

Couple of weeks ago, I finished putting a 16V body kit on my 8V. 
Came out pretty good.

Mav.


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't know if this counts for this, but I remodeled my living room a bit.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I :heart: your VW mancrave :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ That is awesome. :thumbup: 


Random knowledge acquired today: 
So, Michigan has a town called Climax (this I've long known, drove past it many times.) 
Ohio, it seems, has its opposite: Blue Ball. :laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

cuppie said:


> ^ ^ ^ That is awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Random knowledge acquired today:
> ...


Don't you have Exit 69: Big Beaver up your way?


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I bought a new reproduction rain tray and fuel neck rubber to tank from Joost aka Scirocco Delen for my S2 project to be finished by summer!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Don't you have Exit 69: Big Beaver up your way?


 We do! (I-75, in Troy.) 

Other fun MI bits (these all along the I-94 corridor): 
From east to west, there is Interstate 69 (I-69  ); the actual name of M-66 (runs thru Battle Creek) is Dickman Road (I isht you not!); and, of course, Climax, MI. 
I call it Porn Row.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Engine detail.

Mav.


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow that looks damn good. I'd warm a burrito on it.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Installed Bosch Icon wipers on my 88 Scirocco 16v, there Awesome


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Shed dig*

Went shed digging ( well sea container in this case ) to find a couple bits of almost petrified cardboard...



See Scotts thread for more.... :thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Installed the windage tray.

Mav.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^ :thumbup:
Did you remember to get the longer oil pan bolts, and did you install the small baffle on the pickup tube?


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> ^^^
> Did you remember to get the longer oil pan bolts, and did you install the small baffle on the pickup tube?


Yes.
I cannot find the small baffle. It is NLA. 
If one is out there, I'd love to have it.

Mav. 

Edit: I may have found it at ECS. Will get and install. Thanks. 
Edit 2: I didn't have the restrictor on my MK2 8V Jetta when I did have the tray installed and had no problems. But it's a good thing to leave on.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Hope you will have no oil pressure problems after the install. These things are infamous for making oil pressure problems.

What did I do...puh....too much to list...I´m still on the restauration of my wifes new 16V daily...hopefully I am able to finish this thing in April, so we can make the roadtrip to Poland´s 10th International Scirocco Meeting this year. 

For the full restauration story check out my Facebook site https://www.facebook.com/Robbys-Speed-Shop-250876638629622/?ref=settings

For the pics of today...here are 2 of them...but I did so much more to this car...then just the little watercooler cover and the paintjob...and it´s so much more to come...I have tons of new part llying around. That all has to be done till End of April. :screwy:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> Hope you will have no oil pressure problems after the install. These things are infamous for making oil pressure problems.
> 
> What did I do...puh....too much to list...I´m still on the restauration of my wifes new 16V daily...hopefully I am able to finish this thing in April, so we can make the roadtrip to Poland´s 10th International Scirocco Meeting this year.
> 
> ...


You're in Germany and are running the small intakes? I thought those were only for North America.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

No they´re very common on the Motorcode PL engines here in germany. The big 50mm manifolds are expensive and hard to come by...

This is the stock manifold. But I think my wife will be happy with this as her daily.  Before she had only the 95 hp JH since her beginning scirocco days....this will be a real upgrade for her.  And I´ll do my best to build her the best car according to her wishes.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> No they´re very common on the Motorcode PL engines here in germany. The big 50mm manifolds are expensive and hard to come by...
> 
> This is the stock manifold. But I think my wife will be happy with this as her daily.  Before she had only the 95 hp JH since her beginning scirocco days....this will be a real upgrade for her.  And I´ll do my best to build her the best car according to her wishes.


OIC.

I thought PL were just for North America and you guys got KR as standard.

What about Corrados? North American VR6s were AAA 2.8 liter. I know Eurpope got the 2.9 (don't know the code) but did you also get the 2.8?


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

*Heater valve updated by vw*

Today finally shelled out $8 for a NEW HEATER VALVE #171819809E from the NAPA store. The original 171819809C valve only lasted a lousy 30 years then started to leak coolant. NOW I see that VW superceded the valve with the new design.
The valve rotates like a faucet valve and finally the coolant flow is 100% blocked!
OLD VALVE:









NEW VALVE:








NOTE the flow arrow is in the wrong direction - the heater cable comes from the right side but the coolant flows into the bottom port from the cylinder head.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> OIC.
> 
> I thought PL were just for North America and you guys got KR as standard.
> 
> What about Corrados? North American VR6s were AAA 2.8 liter. I know Eurpope got the 2.9 (don't know the code) but did you also get the 2.8?


Yes of course! The 2.8l is more common than the 2.9 Corrado. And KR and PL ist just the difference that the KR has no catalyst and the PL has. Both normal standard engines here. Also the AAA in the Corrados.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

To Answer the Question: Not a Damn Thing, and that makes me sad.

In other news, up here in Northern California; on _Highway 101_, exit #545 is _Cox_-_Schrader_ Road...


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> Yes of course! The 2.8l is more common than the 2.9 Corrado. And KR and PL ist just the difference that the KR has no catalyst and the PL has. Both normal standard engines here. Also the AAA in the Corrados.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.


You´re welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Went to my club's monthly GTG.

Mav.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

DiezNutz said:


> ^^^ :thumbup:
> Did you remember to get the longer oil pan bolts, and did you install the small baffle on the pickup tube?


Uh oh  THere are longer bolts? 

I installed a windage tray in my motor, the standard bolts worked (But I can see room for improvement)

Well today i just went out for another shakedown, trying to get to the 100mile mark so I can change the oil.

TIming is off slightly (knocks under load at low RPM), and headlights need adjusting..

But what a day for a drive.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

VW Maverick said:


> Yes.
> I cannot find the small baffle. It is NLA.


I think you're right. was hoping someone was repopping them by now...
The last one I found on eBay, was basically only lightly used as good as new.
Most of the original ones have crumbled to dust by now.



VW Maverick said:


> Yes.
> I cannot find the small baffle. It is NLA.


Edit: I may have found it at ECS. Will get and install. Thanks. 
Edit 2: I didn't have the restrictor on my MK2 8V Jetta when I did have the tray installed and had no problems. But it's a good thing to leave on.[/QUOTE]
Let us know if ECS actually has it... a lot of the time their website is out of date 




scotttu said:


> Uh oh  THere are longer bolts?
> I installed a windage tray in my motor, the standard bolts worked (But I can see room for improvement)


Yes there are longer bolts (at least two styles), to compensate for the extra few mm thickness of the windage tray.
The regular bolts _ought_ to hold, but it's recommended to use the longer ones.
I can dig up the PN of the ones I used if you're interested.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> Let us know if ECS actually has it... a lot of the time their website is out of date


This is what I found and ordered. Looks right. Good price too. 
I will check it out the fit at the next oil change.

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-original-equipment-supplier-parts/oil-pump-restrictor/055115221b~oes/

Mav.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

VW Maverick said:


> This is what I found and ordered. Looks right. Good price too.
> I will check it out the fit at the next oil change.
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-original-equipment-supplier-parts/oil-pump-restrictor/055115221b~oes/
> Mav.


Yep that is the correct one.
Still available from VW. If you want to cancel your ECS order, you can get it a lot cheaper here:
http://1stvwparts.com/oemparts/volkswagen/windagetra_055115221B.html

In my experience, ECS is never the best deal. Plus they take for damn ever to ship a lot of the time.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*Longer shouldered oil pan bolts for windage tray*

N-904-234-02 (M6x17) are what's called for, but you can also use
N-905-927-03 (M6x16) which work just fine and are less than half the cost.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Guys educate me of the preferences for these baffles. And by these I'm assuming that you mean the screens and arms that are part of the snorkels on the oil pump. Would an early 1.7 have the smaller one in contrast to say an engine that came from a later 84 1.8?


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## vinziboy (Oct 16, 2008)

Not exactly awesome, not exactly today either, no start in the morning before storing the car in october,so left to work with other car and forgot to put the handbrake on. Car left on his own few ours later, destroyed my tender's half landscaping and well... adjusted it's own bumper out of spec by hitting the basement. Sorry, I know you guys were striving for better news than these...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Guys educate me of the preferences for these baffles. And by these I'm assuming that you mean the screens and arms that are part of the snorkels on the oil pump. Would an early 1.7 have the smaller one in contrast to say an engine that came from a later 84 1.8?


*Windage Tray* is "stock" for a A3/Mk3 2.0 (ABA). A1/A2 cars didn't have them, but of course it works because same bolt pattern.
Has integral rubber gasket and is thicker than the old fiber oil pan gaskets, hence the longer bolts:










Keeps the oil in the sump and away from the crank, so that it isn't getting whipped around by the crank, which robs power and makes the oil foamy... neither of which are desirable.

*Small Baffle* clips onto the oil pump pickup tube, came on 1.8's up until late A2s. 1.7's and earlier did not have them:










Keeps oil from sloshing away from the pickup tube during hard cornering, which I probably don't have to explain why that's bad.

Each has a different function, but some people (me included) feel that the best solution is to use both in combination.

Which, if you're _not_ hard cornering your Scirocco, you're using it wrong. 

Late 1.8s used a larger baffle that doesn't fit with the windage tray. It's better than the small baffle alone, but not as good as the above combo.


----------



## Felginator (Mar 18, 2018)

vinziboy said:


> Not exactly awesome, not exactly today either, no start in the morning before storing the car in october,so left to work with other car and forgot to put the handbrake on. Car left on his own few ours later, destroyed my tender's half landscaping and well... adjusted it's own bumper out of spec by hitting the basement. Sorry, I know you guys were striving for better news than these...


This actually happened twice to a coworker of mine while at the office. I took a walk into the lobby and saw that his car decided to roll across the parking lot. It stopped when it made light contact with the secretary’s car. The landscaping & bumper will buff out :laugh:


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Since my blast plastic was broken and the tray "Looked cool" I started checking into it - VW recommended back in the day to RETRO fit cars with it, I was told my 92 cabriolet WOULD have had one if VW service mechanics had delved into it.

Maybe I should revisit the blast plastic baffle, think I still have it here somewhere.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Well, that makes me wonder more and more about my 1.7 there have always been weird things that I couldn't explain. 
For instance it has a Brazilian head on it. So that means that I have head from maybe dasher or the like. When I had my pre-Cincy oil drain plug disaster last year and had to add a windage tray because I had no regular oil pan gaskets; I discovered a plastic baffled attached to the pick up tube. 
I always figured it was stock contrary to what your saying. I suppose I could have been retrofitted. 
More over the thing broke and I had one from the 1.8 motor that donated the new pan. Again all along I thought that by baffle you guys meant the actual baffle/mesh on the pick up tube. 
I learned something today. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds like someone had retrofitted it. Also, I think it only fits in the 5-qt oil pan, which, some of the original early oil pans were smaller (bottom is angled not flat).

So if what you're saying is you now have a windage tray and a small baffle, you're ready for autocross!! :thumbup:


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

took the plung and snagged another 81









Needs some rocker panel love


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

New 9a and built trans and many other goodies going down...pix tomorrow


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday I got the powdercoatet parts from my wifes car back...so today was assembly day...the car need s to be done end of April...I have to work faster...


----------



## toastworks (Jun 2, 2000)

*Progress this week*










I replaced the battery and chassis ground strap.











I cleaned up after some probably long-dead rodents.











I broke the banjo fitting off the fuel pump line trying to loosen it.











I nearly destroyed the filler hose getting it off.











I cut the rear flex brake lines to drop the rear axle to drop the tank. But I got the tank out to get it cleaned!


Baby steps on a '79 that hasn't run in 15 years.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

New muffler. Running quick n quiet.

Mav. 

P.S. In case you were wondering, my U.S. plate is suction cupped to the inside of my back window. Euro plate looks alot cooler.


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

Since flares are near extinct around my area, I decided to try out some gti flares to help out with some new summer shoes
Before









After









Also test fit the new center console along with my oldschool Sunpro digital(ish) gauges.









And the BAE kit came last week, and will be refreshed and installed on the bubble block


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

[URL="[/URL]

picked this 84 up the other day. 
Vr6 swap


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Another great save!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Received OEM 16v axles today and wire wheel brushed and rust prohibitor, ready for paint or plasti-dip matte black. These will get the upgraded HD performance 100mm CV’s from GAP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shenkerism (May 12, 2013)

now _that's_ a ripe banana


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today we received the new KW Suspension for my wifes new daily that are building right now...

Front is in, rear is waiting until I got the rear end painted but I put the new fuel tank in and some fresh goodies like my handmade stainless steel fuel pipe and some other fun stuff like new fuel pumps and all what´s needed to make this thing that sleeps now for 18 years a runner again... Hope to get it finished in April so we can drive it in May to the 10th Anniversary of the international Scirocco meeting in Poland.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Looked in my garage at mine.... yup.... that’s it.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Looked in my garage at mine.... yup.... that’s it.


 I didn't even step foot in the garage today. 

That said... called insurance co., to reactivate that. Lady was having issues ("multiple errors") trying to re-add liability & collision. So, she'll get that sorted out tomorrow. 
Wanted to get the shakedown run done today - that wasn't meant to be. Supposed to get some snow again tomorrow :facepalm::screwy::facepalm::banghead::bs:. Hopefully no more salt goes down (roads are finally clean here!), and I'll get to take her out Tuesday. And, with that, begin Scirocco Driving Season. :thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Replaced my windshield rearview mirror with one from a MK3 Jetta.

Mav.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

cuppie said:


> I didn't even step foot in the garage today.


Well I did. Drove it too.... I was feelin FRISKY


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

That means you're coming to Cincy, _RIGHT MIKE?!?!_

(You better at least re-up for your Fall Foliage Cruise)


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> That means you're coming to Cincy, _RIGHT MIKE?!?!_
> 
> (You better at least re-up for your Fall Foliage Cruise)



Cincy? No.

I’ll be traveling for work at that time. 

As to a FFC. I’d really like Evangeline to be a part of that. 2019 is gonna be the time. I have been eyeing a particular park by the river that is capable of parking many Sciroccos


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Insurance sorted (Tuesday.) 
Last night: pulled her across the garage, cover off, back on the ground. 

Tonight, will put new tab on plate, take her out for a shakedown run (AKA "blow out the cobwebs.")


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Made some room in the wheel arches of my wifes scirocco and bleeded the new brake system. One step closer to be back on the streets after 18 years.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I sighed wistfully & pined for the fjords...


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Went to my club's GTG.

Mav.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Friday I took mine out for its first drive of the year. It was only a 15 minute drive, but the car idled high the entire drive around the neighborhood. Hmmmmm. 

Yesterday I installed a shop light so I can finally see what I’m doing. 










In the process I managed to back the Scirocco into my GTI. I was only going, like, 1 mph, so no damage. There might be a scrape on one or both cars, but it’s been raining here so I won’t know until it stops. 

Today I installed new brake light and rear turn signal bulbs. The old ones were old and seemed pretty dim.


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Just broke 100 miles on the rebuilt engine today!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

azwireguy said:


>


You have your timing belt on wrong Sir 

JK, nice looking work :thumbup:


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Thx  getting a fresh 9a worked pl head cams.... And the trans is getting a big 5th, and some other tweaks.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

My 88 Scirocco GT 16v passed the 500,000 kilometers (310,000 miles) today on the odometer


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

California 16v said:


> My 88 Scirocco GT 16v passed the 500,000 kilometers (310,000 miles) today on the odometer


:thumbup:
How much from you driving it?


Did nothing to the scirocco specifically, but yesterday I slapped a pair of period correct Bosch yellow fog lights under the bumper (now I have to figure the wiring... not an electrical guy at all).<

The rest of the car is still in storage, maybe Saturday I will take her out of hibernation.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Show prep for the Bugapaluza VW Show in Chattanooga this weekend.
www.bugapaluza.com

Mav.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Went to our local Sciroccomeeting at NATO-Rampe Mainz-Laubenheim and after that I was fancy enough to do some more work for the 16V paintjob of my wifes scirocco that´s coming soon.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

VW Maverick said:


> Show prep for the Bugapaluza VW Show in Chattanooga this weekend.
> www.bugapaluza.com


Any pics from the show? I checked their website but didn't see anything. Thanks!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I drove it like I stole it, brought back lots of memories good and bad. Lol 


Bajan


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Made a quick & dirty music assembly with recycling materials I had for my daily...so much better now...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Put the battery back in, cranked her a couple of time before I remember I better pull the choke lever (it's been awhile...:facepalm and there she go, I took her out of storage and brought her back home. No time for an oil change so no long ride.
That's it.


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

In the past week, I woke her up from a 9 month slumber.
She was resting after major electrical gremlins attacked last summer rendering her un-drivable. :sad:
Pulled apart the entire dash, unraveled entire interior wiring harness, found and slayed the gremlin, installed new NOS fuse panel, and got her running again!
Now I can enjoy her for a few weeks before I dive into an entire tear down for full restoration.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I've grown tired of having a nearly-useless radio (tuner), because the damned antenna amp has degraded so much. 3-day weekend! I can do things! eace: 

First up for today was rear brakes & a set of spark plugs on Das Katie's Fusion. That out of the way.....


Because it's fun to replace the roof antenna on a Scirocco, no? 




















And, because the glass is out.... 31-year-old B-pillar vinyl doesn't look that good. Mine's quite grey with its old age. 











Taken after I was done with the first pillar: 











The weapon: 











Drill, with Astro Eraser Wheel. Messy, but a lot faster than heat-n-peel.


Both B-pillars, and the doors, are stripped. Tomorrow, I clean up the mess that the wheel made, install new vinyl (matte black vinyl wrap from AutoZone - $25!), and start going back together.

After the car is back together, I'll work on refinishing the Karmann plates (which I did get off intact!), and reinstall those later.


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

More progress. The lump goes in tomorrow. Btw a silver sharpie will freshen up the karmann badges nicely.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today I did a bit of an inside job...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Nice paint work! 


Ufck, it's hot this weekend. At least I have a garage to work in - still hot, but shaded. 

Vinyl going on:











A done side: 











Back together!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Finally got around to checking my fueling adjustment. Was quite off (pegged out at 20mA.) Make quick adjustment. 
Go drive car. Feels a ton better. :thumbup: 
Car 'thanks' me by losing the throttle cable clip. :banghead: :facepalm:

Get car home, makeshift it together with zip ties.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Today I finally silenced my squeaking power steering belt. Years ago I bent the pulley and over the years I think it stretched the belt a bit. I snapped four screw drivers trying to get the pulley off. Swapped on the new pulley, and a quick trip to my local Autozone for the belt and the squeal is gone.


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

Got my gas gauge working.
Whoever put in the voltage regulator on the printed circuit board didn't insert it properly.
One prong wasn't inserted to the female connection, so it wasn't making a clean connection.
Wasn't readily visible...Chased that for days...

I have an 81 MK1, 
Anyone know what color wire connects to the make connector near the speedo cable on the back of the dash?
Nothing was connected, but I see a red/blk that would be in perfect reach. Just want confirm so I don't fry anything.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Took a bunch of pictures of the engine compartment. 

-Old Eric


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Finishing touches. 

B-pillar emblems cleaned, sprayed trim black, and lettering done w/ silver Sharpie.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

cuppie said:


> Finishing touches.
> 
> B-pillar emblems cleaned, sprayed trim black, and lettering done w/ silver Sharpie.


Looks awesome Chris!


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Replaced inner and outer tie rod ends & boots.
Both the left and right inner were the 31 year old OE parts. Yikes!!
Had to cut off the left side one to get the tool on to remove the inner.
Now it rides like a brand new 31 year old car. 

Mav.


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

Finally gave this care its first cut and buff in some time. 


















BAE turbo ..........soon









my heard is growing


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

UT87GTI said:


> Finally gave this care its first cut and buff in some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there, I'm looking to try and restore the faded sections of T-Red on my mk2 what products are you using? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dmartin31 (Jul 20, 2015)

cuppie said:


> Nice paint work!
> 
> 
> Ufck, it's hot this weekend. At least I have a garage to work in - still hot, but shaded.
> ...


Very nice!! Good Job!


----------



## dmartin31 (Jul 20, 2015)

azwireguy said:


> Thx  getting a fresh 9a worked pl head cams.... And the trans is getting a big 5th, and some other tweaks.


What are you doing about 5th gear? I was thinking about doing something too.


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

Finally got around to using a mothers clay bar after a quick wash followed by a coat of wax. Then I beat it mercilessly on a local mountain pass


----------



## Felginator (Mar 18, 2018)

Installed a EuroSport front stress bar. Washed and waxed. Took a pic just before mother nature so generously resprayed the car with pollen for me


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Slowly pulling parts off of the Millennium Falcon so I can swap heads. Currently scratching my head over how to move the self tensioning alternator so I can pull the serpentine belt, so I can remove the timing belt cover, so I set TDC, so I can pull the timing belt. And then the real fun can begin.


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Its got a mk3 .80 5th now.

Today's work. Its almost ready to run!!


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Finally just bought another VOLKSWAGEN emblem instead of trying to repaint the original with chrome spray paint.
Part 321853685C - Made in USA by XLS & marked VW Audi.

Emblem from a Golf, GTI or Jetta made at the Volkswagen Westmoreland Assembly in Scranton through 1987.

Someone sold a "mint" Scirocco for like $14,000 everything shown immaculate - taking it to car shows -except for the faded crappy emblem on the hatch - it still sold I couldn't believe it.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

I finally got off my duff and ordered the rebuild kits for my DCOE's for the 76. Going to learn the boy how to rebuild a carb. Going to show him on the first one, and the second one is all his.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

one step closer to the glorious day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

markeysscirocco said:


> one step closer to the glorious day!


 :thumbup: 
Will we see this Most Glorious Vehicle at Cincy 2019?


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

That is very possible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

It was so hot today...came back from a drive sweating like crazy.
So I fixed the climate control fan switch, got the A/C compressor working and charged up the system.
Ahhhh cold air again.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Removed the 12V socket and put in a USB charging port.

Mav.


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice! Did you buy or make that?


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

ldboehm said:


> Very nice! Did you buy or make that?


Bought from Amazon.
Two parts. One is the converter and the other is the socket.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y4PD3N3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012PSPRR0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You can get a dual socket from Amazon if you want.

The wiring was easy. The hardest part is getting the bezel to come out.

Mav.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Taht´s what I did over a month ago. 

But I was going a liitle bit further.... 2USB Ports and a gauge for voltage...all in one.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Nice. ^^^^^

Mav.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yours too! :thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

VW Maverick said:


> This is what I found and ordered. Looks right. Good price too.
> I will check it out the fit at the next oil change.
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-original-equipment-supplier-parts/oil-pump-restrictor/055115221b~oes/
> ...


Well I was ready for on oil change so I dropped the pan again to put this on and found it does fit.
It does not to click onto the oil pickup tube opening. 
Back to square one. 
If anyone knows exactly which restrictor/baffle fits the pickup tube with the windage tray installed, I'd love to know. Please include OE part number or link.
Thanks. 

Mav.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

VW Maverick said:


> Well I was ready for on oil change so I dropped the pan again to put this on and found it does fit.
> It does not to click onto the oil pickup tube opening.
> Back to square one.
> If anyone knows exactly which restrictor/baffle fits the pickup tube with the windage tray installed, I'd love to know. Please include OE part number or link.
> Thanks.


055 115 221 B is absolutely the correct part# for the small baffle that will work with the Mk3 windage tray. BTDT, multiple times.
Some possibilities:
a) ECS sent you the wrong baffle
b) You're doing it wrong


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> 055 115 221 B is absolutely the correct part# for the small baffle that will work with the Mk3 windage tray. BTDT, multiple times.
> Some possibilities:
> a) ECS sent you the wrong baffle
> b) You're doing it wrong


Either possibility is potentially problematic.

I checked the part number on the item and it matches perfectly.
Also there is no room for this part to click on the pickup tube.
Weird and wacky.

Mav.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

After removing my head from my ass, I figured out that I was trying to put the baffle on upside down. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

I will drop that pan and try again.

Thanks to everyone for their help.

Mav.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I installed a Gas Tank Vent Gasket on top of the mid-tank of a 1989 Ford F150 4x4 XLT Lariat, and couldn't for the life of me figure out why I wasn't wrenching on a Scirocco instead...


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

The silver sharpies do a pretty good job retouching the badges. Drove mine about 100mi in the last 2 days. The new worked 9a and trans and 4 months of weekends .... It runs as good as it looks finally.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

VW Maverick said:


> After removing my head from my ass


:laugh::laugh: It's a big man that can admit his mistakes. :thumbup::beer:
Happens to the best of us!



VW Maverick said:


> I figured out that I was trying to put the baffle on upside down. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> I will drop that pan and try again.
> 
> ...


Glad you got it resolved, AND posted a picture showing the correct installation for posterity. :beer::beer:

I'm wondering if we shouldn't make a dedicated thread for this, for even better posterity... as opposed to getting lost in this one.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> Glad you got it resolved, AND posted a picture showing the correct installation for posterity. :beer::beer:
> 
> I'm wondering if we shouldn't make a dedicated thread for this, for even better posterity... as opposed to getting lost in this one.


Good idea but the pic is not mine.
I stole it off Google Images which enlightened me to the correct set up. 
Feel free to steal a copy for yourself. 

Mav.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

VW Maverick said:


> After removing my head from my ass, I figured out that I was trying to put the baffle on upside down. :banghead::banghead::banghead:





DiezNutz said:


> :laugh::laugh: It's a big man that can admit his mistakes. :thumbup::beer:
> Happens to the best of us!


With the number of times I've had my head up my ass, I would think my hair would stop turning grey and stay brown. :laugh:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Well I got the correct restrictor installed to match the windage tray. 
No oil starvation for me. 
Now these ARE my pics of it installed.
Feel free to share away.

Mav.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

I cleaned all the crap out of my 76 and started looking at what needs to be done to get it running and driving. Here's the short list:


Run new brake lines and install brakes
Get the shift linkage sorted
Strip whatever hokey wiring is left in the engine bay and re-wire as needed.
Change the oil
Change timing belt
Install webers
Install headers
Run new fuel line and install fuel pump
Reinstall alternator
Install axles
Swap steering column

Once I get that done it should be running and driveable. Still need to find some early turn signals as mine went MIA. Going to get it off the jack stands and rolling tonight.


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

snapped a pic of the new flares, wheels and my rabbit


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

UT87GTI said:


> snapped a pic of the new flares, wheels and my rabbit


Just my personal opinion....switch the wheels of the both cars, that would be looking even better.  
And honestly I´m not sure about these black wheel arches on the rocco...

...but this is only my personal opinion. You can try it out if you want....I´m sure the Scirocco would look even better withe ATS Classics and the Rabbit with your actual wheels on the Scirocco. :beer:


----------



## toastworks (Jun 2, 2000)

Reset the timing, and got her started up for the first time.

Doesn't idle well, and squeals when revved (idler pulley probably). Also, the 1.6l seems to have low compression readings.

Gonna try and bleed the brakes tomorrow morning after repairing a rusted through hard brake line. If the master cylinder isn't shot, then I may be able to drive her around the yard on her own power.


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

I finally got the car in the garage with the bikes. That's been 2 weeks worth of work getting everything stored, organized, and leaving enough room to work on the car plus a work table for the bikes.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> Just my personal opinion....switch the wheels of the both cars, that would be looking even better.
> And honestly I´m not sure about these black wheel arches on the rocco...
> 
> ...but this is only my personal opinion. You can try it out if you want....I´m sure the Scirocco would look even better withe ATS Classics and the Rabbit with your actual wheels on the Scirocco. :beer:


True, Im just buying time till I find a decent kamei kit for the rocco. The RFX revs were on the rocco but needed some sort of flare to cover the wheels build specs. I have some gotti J55s in the works for the rocco.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

UT87GTI said:


> True, Im just buying time till I find a decent kamei kit for the rocco. The RFX revs were on the rocco but needed some sort of flare to cover the wheels build specs. I have some gotti J55s in the works for the rocco.


:thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Corrado G60 steering wheel. 

Mav.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Made some progress on the 76 this weekend. Finally got both of the new control arms on, changed out the original steering rack with a good spare that I had and put new tie rods, ends and boots on it. Finally back on the ground on all 4 wheels after sitting up on jack stands for a few years. Swapped on my garbage wheels (mk3 14" flyers) so I could pull the 13" alloys to get new tires fitted sometime soon. Swapped passenger side rear drum brakes for disc, will do the drivers side tonight. Replaced the junk steering column with a good spare that I had and fitted the 3 spoke OE steering wheel. Fitted a new clutch cable, and have most of the 5 speed steering linkage installed. Just waiting on the two relay shafts which I will pick up tomorrow morning. Plan to install and align the shift linkage on Tuesday night. Wiring is a mess, everything in the front is hacked up. Going to start going through it to figure out if I just want to start from scratch or try and fix the rats nest that is there. Fortunately the wiring to the rear is intact. Mocked up the carb manifold and 40 DOCE's to check for clearance, no rain tray helps


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Drove it to my new place in Bend a few weeks ago.
It's been sitting ever since, need to replace the driver's seat with something a little more comfortable.

Plus my other car has air conditioning.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Painted the rear drivers side wheel arch an hour ago. Hope it turns out good...on the first attempt I missed slightly some paint on the upper edge. So I had to repaint it to correct my mistake.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Got a new headlight bucket so it got painted which then led me to refresh all of the previouly painted parts perfectly.

Mav.


----------



## Felginator (Mar 18, 2018)

My driver's side seat tilt adjustment knob has been broken since I purchased my car. I was able to fix it in 3 easy steps...

1. Redesign










2. Machine




























3. Install










Need to make one more to have a matching set now that I know the design is mint.

- Evan


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

Felginator said:


> My driver's side seat tilt adjustment knob has been broken since I purchased my car. I was able to fix it in 3 easy steps...
> 
> - Evan


That's super cool!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

I didn't do much to the Scirocco today. I did get the suspension done and the clutch finger fixed on Saturday. To bad the trans only goes into 3rd (maybe 5th...)

BUT I picked up an engine/trans from a LeMons car today that has some goodies on it. Not sure if I'll swap out the whole thing at once or if I'll just do the trans for now. They are saying this thing put 100 HP to the wheels on the Dyno. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

Felginator said:


> My driver's side seat tilt adjustment knob has been broken since I purchased my car. I was able to fix it in 3 easy steps...
> 
> 1. Redesign
> 
> ...


BRAVO!!!!!
Id buy two sets from you if you wanna make a little extra money.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Felginator said:


> My driver's side seat tilt adjustment knob has been broken since I purchased my car. I was able to fix it in 3 easy steps...
> 3. Install
> 
> 
> ...


 WANT!!!!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Got some major work done on the project build this weekend. New door and glass rubber, rear 02J trans modded bracket and HD mount. Radiator mock-up, inner cooler mock up, hood and aluminum hood hinges installed. Fuel rail installed, G60 engine Harness installed. Instrument cluster installed and wired up and carpet in.








Update: ditched the G60 setup for much more control and HP using a KP performance micro squirt setup. Replaced TB with a B3 Auto TB. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Got new fuel tank hose and powder coated neck installed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It continues the ugly habit of being disgustingly hot & humid every time that I have a Saturday off (and, one that doesn't have other life commitments in it.) :banghead: :banghead: :bs: So, more major repairs continue to sit on the back burner...


That said... At Cincy, I picked up a hatch lock cylinder for 'spare parts', because part of mine had snapped off, and it didn't like to actually open the hatch. :laugh: Today, I finally pulled my lock cylinder, and swapped the pot-metal bits from the Cincy cylinder to mine. Tada! "Unlocked" is actually, reliably unlocked! 
wave: @ Daun: Thanks again for the lock cylinder! :thumbup: )


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

I damaged my trans support (171-399-113-H) trying to cut the rubber mount out  
Please God tell me I can get another one.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> I damaged my trans support (171-399-113-H) trying to cut the rubber mount out. . Please tell me I can get another one.


I gallantly sold my spare transmission mount bracket to a Vortexer in CA needing one, but now I don't have it to take my time swapping mounts or just take to a shop. The bracket is N/A. Try a Part Out because they pull the engine transmission, the bracket just tossed in a corner.


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

MacGruber said:


> Like an idiot I sold my spare transmission mount bracket - now I don't have a SPARE to press the new mount into and take my time or just pay a shop.
> Then the part goes N/A. Try a Part Out because they pull the engine transmission, the bracket just tossed in a corner.


Ugh. I see some on German Ebay. 

Shop I gave it to just wasn't working on it.
I go to cut out the rubber and g*dam the blade bounces and gouges the loop.


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

Ill check today in my stash to see if I have another one


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a couple of those if you still need one. So I finally decided to change out my electronics and bought a microsquirt stand-alone and upgraded injectors that will now yield 400-450whp, installed the rear Euro bumper and been plumbing the intercooler, buying and installing all the small parts to get it all to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a trans support on the way.
Thanks all.


----------



## toastworks (Jun 2, 2000)

*Today in Sciroccoland*

Determined my no-start was indeed due to a dying fuel pump. Seems a Bosch fuel pump that has sat in someone's garage for an unknown amount of time won't work for more than a couple of hours. Who knew? Just cause it's happily humming doesn't mean it's delivering even 10psi to the fuel system!

Figured this out with my newly acquired CIS K-Jet pressure gauge. Glad to have the right tool for the job.

Also, opened up the box for a set of Mk2 '85 Rocco brakes which will be swapped in to replace the stock front solid rotors and calipers on my '79, which in all likelihood have bad caliper seals.

Slow and steady.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

toastworks said:


> Determined my no-start was indeed due to a dying fuel pump. Seems a Bosch fuel pump that has sat in someone's garage for an unknown amount of time won't work for more than a couple of hours. Who knew? Just cause it's happily humming doesn't mean it's delivering even 10psi to the fuel system!
> 
> Figured this out with my newly acquired CIS K-Jet pressure gauge. Glad to have the right tool for the job.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the CIS pressure gauge? I have a "CIS" pressure gauge kit but it leaks and won't hold pressure. The gauge union or maybe the gauge itself leaks. (It's been a while since I tried using it.)

So, no more solid front rotors on the '79? That should improve braking. I remember my '78 and wishing I could afford vented rotor brakes for it. At that time you had to buy aftermarket like Brembo.

Oh, what did I do to my Scirocco? I said hello as I pulled in the garage next to it.


----------



## toastworks (Jun 2, 2000)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Where did you get the CIS pressure gauge? I have a "CIS" pressure gauge kit but it leaks and won't hold pressure. The gauge union or maybe the gauge itself leaks. (It's been a while since I tried using it.)
> 
> So, no more solid front rotors on the '79? That should improve braking. I remember my '78 and wishing I could afford vented rotor brakes for it. At that time you had to buy aftermarket like Brembo.
> 
> Oh, what did I do to my Scirocco? I said hello as I pulled in the garage next to it.


Found the gauge on Amazon -- last one they had in stock.

As for the brakes, the car hasn't been on the road for years, and I don't want to take it out for the first time without knowing for damn sure the brakes have been looked at closely. Pete Lindvall hooked me up with a stock set of brakes from an '85 Scirocco -- even a small upgrade is a huge upgrade for this little car.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Finally found and had a new windshield installed.
I had a spare, but the original seal was still in good enough shape to re-use. 

Mav.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> Determined my no-start was indeed due to a dying fuel pump. Seems a Bosch fuel pump that has sat in someone's garage for an *unknown amount of time *won't work for more than a couple of hours. Who knew? Just cause it's happily humming doesn't mean it's delivering even 10psi to the fuel system!


The old disgusting gasoline inside the fuel system is the problem. But my bad fuel pump story - Sciroccos have the fuel pump right at the rear beam pivot, I had to jump out of my car on the side of the highway and give it a good kick to nudge it and it kept running long enough to make it home .



> had a new windshield installed.


Good decision, I can't even find a video showing how to change the windshield on our Sciroccos - they are all for the type using sealant.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Search the interwebs for "how to replace rubber set windshield"  

Be advised that VW also has these 'tooth strips' to help restrain the glass in the body - they add a little fun to the job. Not too bad, though.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

My wife bought two donor Sciroccos yesterday...tomorrow we check if there´s one of them saveable or if the have both to die...we´ll see...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Installed and wired a set of Bosch fog lamps I bought some time ago for 5$ at a barn sale.
Wiring was pretty easy since I have a 3 positions fog switch in the dash.
pic 4 clicks


























Engine bay pic for whoring...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

You´re running german short term license plates? What about real plates.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm running the plate that was on the car when I bought it from a guy who imported it in Canada. 

If I ever get to visit Hildesheim one day I might buy a standard one. I have many French plates, some real, some custom, even old pre-euro ones.



All Eyez on me said:


> What about real plates.


Got one for me?


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Had the pressure side block welded for MAP sensor, ran MAP hose line from installed MAP sensor, installed wiper assembly, installed MK4 plate adaptor and shift box. 3D printed 4th Gauge plate installed under top section of center console, installed short runner with Seimen’s 630 injectors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Started gutting it to check for any problem areas and to clean everything in the interior


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Had previously replaced drive flanges and seals (again, again) - thought they were STILL leaking.

TUrns out my CV JOint was loose, and the small clamp on teh inner boot was gone. Spent the day fixing these little things 

Now past it's first 500 mile oil change, time for the little things.

Just ordered the sliders for this ragtop so the front will stay down when it's closed, WOOT - my ragtop restore is about 99% perfect  but it took me 3 months.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Hopefully you will get a few weeks of sunshine to enjoy it. Hats off to you to tackle that project. Looks good.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Realigned transmission after a weld repair, installed clutch cable setup and ordered a Tech-53 lower bearing and race for the steering column.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Fixed the A/C.

Mav.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Went to a big VW Show on Labor Day Sunday at the Atlanta Motor Speedway.
After the show, if you pay $10 and sign your life away, they let you run around the track for 3-4 laps.
Yes, there is a pace car but we can get up to 70 MPH or so. Better than nothing. 
I got a few rolling shots on the roads surrounding the track and also a few from the run itself. 
I was on the Pole Position for the entire run.
I am fully aware that my Rocco is begging to be lowered and that process has already begun.

Mav.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Had my Son stainless Tig weld my 3” exhaust.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

VW Maverick said:


> Fixed the A/C.


Did you score some R-12 or did you convert it?

I need to score some R-12. 

My Ford and my Scirocco both need a fix. 

I got the sweats real bad.


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Did you score some R-12 or did you convert it?
> 
> I need to score some R-12.
> 
> ...


I know a guy ... E. Bay


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Did you score some R-12 or did you convert it?
> 
> I need to score some R-12.
> 
> ...


It was already converted to 134-A when I got it a few years ago.

I ended up having to get the high side hose made from scratch. The original fix to that Schrader valve did not take.
Working A-OK now.

Mav.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

CALLAWAY TURBO said:


> I know a guy ... E. Bay


Based on my search months ago:

Most of those guys sell it only if you sign a legal waiver saying you will have an R-12 certified tech put it in. With my luck they send a list of buyers right to the EPA.

Most of the other guys sell R-12 for way more money like a 12 oz can is worth $100.00 or they sell butane or some other hydrocarbon based substitute. One guy months ago was selling old rusty 12 oz cans of R-12 as "collector items" with collector prices. 

The R-12 certified A/C guys here will not touch it. Having my own R-12 wouldn't change that. One shop said they refuse to hook up their R-12/R-134 machine to R-12 any more because it sticks and they don't want to break it. They all act like I'm an undercover EPA agent wearing a wire even though they have both recharged my A/C in the past. 

Those guys won't even convert my Ford to R-134 because that would involve touching an R-12 system. 

The shop that does my emissions inspection will convert it (they are not R-12 certified) and they dump the R-12 in a tank in the ground and told me there is usually no R-12 left in the system.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

VW Maverick said:


> It was already converted to 134-A when I got it a few years ago.
> 
> I ended up having to get the high side hose made from scratch. The original fix to that Schrader valve did not take.
> Working A-OK now.
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad to see it's cold. I have been worried that once I convert, it'll never get as cool again and it will be impossible to convert back to R-12.

-Eric


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Maybe not the best place for this, but here's what I've learned from three r12 to r134 conversions. Usual DIY disclaimers but we get vent temps 30+ degrees cooler than the fan alone will produce:

#1 rule: DIY using Youtube as needed. IMO the aura of mystery surrounding A/C systems is a scam. I admit I've lost some refrigerant, but every single new car eventually loses _all_ of its refrigerant into the atmosphere over about 10 years, and nobody worries about that.

2) Change the receiver/dryer, the expansion valve and every seal including the ones under the dash. I used a $20 bagful of bits from AutohausAZ.
3) Get a vacuum pump and gauge set off EBay (I got both for 1-2 hundred bucks). These will pay for themselves the first time you refill the family SUV.
4) Pull a vacuum and make sure it'll hold for an hour or so. Replace condenser, compressor, and evaporator as needed. I've never used dye to find leaks; if I can't hold a vacuum, I replace all three. If you're feeling money-pinched, try replacing just the condenser because the bracket holding the high side hose is flimsy and engine motion cracks the inlet fitting. Next replace the compressor or change the shaft seal.
5) Use conversion oil (PAG?) in the compressor, whether the thing is new or not. 
6) Fill with 12oz cans of 134a off Ebay. A Scirocco takes a little less than two cans IIRC, I think my boy's Passat took three. I shoot for high side pressure 250-300 psi on max A/C, revving the engine a little. I get the 134a by the case so I have some on hand to top off refrigerant over the years.

Compromises that IMO are not important: 

1) I don't replace the r-12 hoses. I hear they seep 134a slowly because they lack some membrane, but you'll get good cooling for _at least_ 5 years.
2) I don't change the r-12 condenser if the original still holds a vacuum, and while I have noticed the vent temp drops a little less ("only" 25 degrees?), it's blatantly cool enough to please.

Pricing: compressor a few hundred, condenser and evaporator each about $100, everything else about $20 but the little things add up fast. Figure about $1000 to start over with new stuff.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

^^^^ All good info ^^^

Went to my local Cars & Coffee.

Mav.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Got my new 3” Borla free flow race muffler and tip today!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Went to my club's monthly GTG.

Mav.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> Maybe not the best place for this, but here's what I've learned from three r12 to r134 conversions.


Thanks, Younger Eric

-Old Eric


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Working on rocco in between the hurricane/tropical storm. It's sunny right now. 

Not sure if moisture got to the dist cap, trying to dry it off in this weather is nearly impossible with humidity. Just turns and turns without it catching. Checked fuel pump relay, seems to be okay; the elec plug around the cap isn't look; going to look at spark plugs next. Not sure where else, but hopefully it'll pop up.


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

I took a picture of it


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Got a set of inexpensive coilovers on and then aligned.

Mav.


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

I finally got it together enough to test fire! Time to figure out this simplified vacuum setup!https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5babd11246f39/VID_20180925_193805.mp4

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

That´s funny....I played with my new/old alignment machine too....it is normal to buy as a private person a alignment machine when you need an alignment for your car...isn´t it?!? 







https://scontent.fdtm2-1.fna.fbcdn....=7918e8db4c600a145262009de54c0171&oe=5C2CAF00

*edit* Can you see the pics? Because I see only the links, not the pics...


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> *edit* Can you see the pics? Because I see only the links, not the pics...


I can see the pictures with Internet Explorer 11.

I would buy a used alignment machine if I had a giant garage or shop like yours. I can barely fit two cars in my garage let alone work on them.


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

got my knuckles dirty, then cleaned them up.
sandblasted








powder coated








pressed in new bearings


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I can see the pictures with Internet Explorer 11.
> 
> I would buy a used alignment machine if I had a giant garage or shop like yours. I can barely fit two cars in my garage let alone work on them.


well, you can fit multiple cars in your garage, they are just in a lot of different places


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

UT87GTI said:


> well, you can fit multiple cars in your garage, they are just in a lot of different places


There's no working on cars in storage units either.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

That´s the only luxury I have..my own property house with my big garage/shop for my even more expensive hobby.  :screwy:

I barely go out, I don´t smoke or drink much or need expensive entertainment technologies like cellphones, TV and stuff....but my addiction to sciroccos and tools is VERY strong....


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Brake light switch. 
Quick and inexpensive fix.
Amazon's 2 Day Shipping is great.
It's a good thing to have working brake lights.

Mav.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

VW Maverick said:


> It's a good thing to have working brake lights.
> 
> Mav.


Especially in areas where they love to tailgate cars that have irreplaceable components.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Especially in areas where they love to tailgate cars that have irreplaceable components.


You sir, are definitely mopping up what I am spilling. 
Still does not keep them from gating your tail but the lights make it much more fun to run a brake check.  

Mav.


----------



## Felginator (Mar 18, 2018)

Installed a bonnet foam kit by Dreadnought Customs. Also finally got a final seat adjust knob version designed and machined. Turns out both seat shafts were not the same...imagine that. New design compensates so the same knob works for both seats. FYI the screw holding the seat knob on is an M4-0.7. Threw on a coat of wax and went for a drive.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^ Do those seat adjustment knobs come in black?^^^^^^^^^^

Mav.


----------



## Felginator (Mar 18, 2018)

The machinist asked me if I wanted them to be anodized black. They came out so clean I declined. I'm a fan of the raw aluminum finish.


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

Felginator said:


> The machinist asked me if I wanted them to be anodized black. They came out so clean I declined. I'm a fan of the raw aluminum finish.


They are black in mine. But then it also has black leather seats, so that makes them less conspicuous.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Switched to the Euro lights.

Mav.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Startet repairing my wifes Ex- Daily Scirocco that we have sold to a good friend.

On saturday we had a little problem with a broken engine....2nd big end bearing is shot...

So I started building him a new engine from something that I have in stock... You have to be there for your friends.


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

I drove mine! I've had it since December of last year and I finally got to drive it! I also figured out the oil light, a couple of small leaks, and while venting the steering wheel I figured I would install the wheel I have had for many years.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

verboten1 said:


> I drove mine! I've had it since December of last year and I finally got to drive it! I also figured out the oil light, a couple of small leaks, and while venting the steering wheel I figured I would install the wheel I have had for many years.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


What happened to the wipers ???


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

n057 said:


> What happened to the wipers ???


The PO removed them for an unknown reason, and I decided not to install them for the test drive to work. Of course the rain came about 1.5 hours early that day. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

(on Thursday) Replaced LF wheel bearing (was slightly loose, and randomly making a horrible nails-on-chalkboard noise), and then an alignment. 
Ah, (relative) silence, and a freshly-aligned car (had been about 2 years since last alignment.) :heart:


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

Yesterday was track day! 6 days after getting it on the road. 
There was 4 Sciroccos in attendance that was great! This may have been the biggest gathering if Sciroccos in Michigan in a very long time. 


Plus, my plate came in!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Oil change and tire rotation for Roxanne today. 

Mav.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Tore down my 9A for new internals and machining! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Not my btw. my wifes Rocco anymore because we sold it to a good friend of ours...

Last week he had a broken engine because of the rod bearing at the 2nd cylinder...so I decided to build him a new engine from my parts in stock...

Yesterday we put it back in...now I just have to wire and hose it again and it´s back on the road....with a much nicer engine than before. :thumbup:


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Well this is taken care of for the winter - outer CV Boot is practically in two pieces - is this solution much worse than slapping on a Chinese axle?


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

been a fun weekend
finished the install on a older air dam from a s10
not too bad.










Then I pulled the trigger on a happy meal.

I found a can of unicorn meat in the box and a blower as the toy in the happy meal.
will be mounted on my audi 3A bubble block









complete kit too:thumbup:


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Found a new steering wheel last Fri.


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

work in progress


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

UT87GTI said:


> work in progress


:thumbup: Awesome


----------



## scalded-mule (Mar 17, 2018)

*Wheel filth removal - Yum*










:what:


----------



## WhatTheFultz (Oct 9, 2018)

Started building my RMs 

For this


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

I got tired of dealing with the hood latch and decided to throw on a mk1 latch









only lost one of 4 center bolt fasteners









and one rib in the center top for the latch travel (see white line in pic)










AND threw the belt on for kicks and giggles
I love having the kiddos back in school


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

[QUOTE}







[/QUOTE]

Gawd that blower is too cool. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Filled it with cedar rings and mothballs...now the winter wait to with on her this spring *impatiently taps foot*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Bought a set of IE rods and Wiseco pistons for the over winter re build. Block goes to the machine shop next week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

Last weekend I picked up some aluminum trim from a 76 that was mangled and hurriedly removed from the windows
I got them for free, but they still needed lots of work, obviously
They came out pretty great after massaging them by hand back into shape and even using some bodywork hammers a little bit
They just need a sanding and polish and they should be good as new










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I pull the fuses Supplying power to my old ads pq20 amps, as they were draining my battery. I recharged everything and 16v roar to life .


Bajan


----------



## daverave64 (Feb 3, 2008)

put in a 4 bulb LED lamp in the overhead, works great and really lights up the interior! also PIAA silicone wiper blades front and rear


----------



## toastworks (Jun 2, 2000)

Hit a small but important milestone in my bodywork. After having the left fender off for massive rocker panel repairs, and fender repairs, I got the newly repaired fender mounted and fitted. Once the replacement door is mounted, I'll be able to say the body work is halfway done.


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

Threw on my $200 ATS wheels for kicks and giggles


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

THANKS for the pic reminding me to install the pair of foglights needed even in winter. I even have the MK IV battery fuse box to tap 12v power to the Foglight relay. Of course it won't fit on top of the battery so I have it in front of it at an angle. Battery to starter then to this fuse panel - 2 wires to interior fuse panel for now.


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

GUUHHHHHHHH I want a vintage rubber works kit so bad
Every time I think about how I should get off my ass and just buy one I go and look at their website to see if they even still make it any more, see the price and just get discouraged
I really just need to hunker down and save the money though

But hnnnnngggg $1200 Canadian dollars for a bunch of rubber guhhhhh

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## scalded-mule (Mar 17, 2018)

*Brake Work*

Rotors, Pads. Calipers, SS Lines, Wheel Bearings and a little paint/cleanup.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Sent my 2.0L KR/9A to the machine shop for line honing, bore cylinders for forged Wiseco pistons along IE rods to have specs checked and balanced then hot tank the block. $600-$900 for the work just to run a T3/T4 .63 trim turbo lol! But the end result is a bullet proof engine haha!








Only paid $384 for the pistons from an Exec at Wiseco. Full ARP internals!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

Replaced all coolant hoses with silicone ones from mk1 Autohaus.
Replaced lower steering column bearing.
Next up fix up the back parcel shelf and install rear speakers.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Installed new rear window washer squirter. 

Note to self, install rubber hosing/connector BEFORE installing.

Now, somewhere in my garage I will find the OTHER brand new one in a box that I put in a "safe" place 2 years ago.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Pressed out some wheel bearings to get some parts to sandblasting and powdercoating...

Need only one new coated wheel bearing housing. But it makes no sense for me to give away only one part...so I did some more...


----------



## dmartin31 (Jul 20, 2015)

I sat in my dust covered Scirocco that has bad intermediate shaft bearings and made some sweet revving sounds. :screwy:
DOES THAT COUNT????


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

dmartin31 said:


> I sat in my dust covered Scirocco that has bad intermediate shaft bearings and made some sweet revving sounds. :screwy:
> DOES THAT COUNT????


Sure! Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## tuiterwyk (Feb 10, 2008)

Gave the "Time Capsule" a bath...and then started using my Black Friday purchased cover.
Also installed new struts for the rear hatch.


----------



## keirnbug (Aug 29, 2017)

Fitting a more modern version of alternator setup with ribbed belt










Test fitted in engine bay


----------



## dmartin31 (Jul 20, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> Sure! Whatever makes you happy. [/QUOTE/]
> 
> Trust me! I would love to be driving it. If i could find another 16v. I have been bent over a barrel a few times on deals.


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

Got some primer on it and reassembled for transportation.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Diamond plate floor mats
https://www.facebook.com/diamondmats1/

Mav.


----------



## Felginator (Mar 18, 2018)

VW Maverick said:


> Diamond plate floor mats
> https://www.facebook.com/diamondmats1/


Those floor mats are gorgeous. I checked out their website but I do not see the Scirocco as an option. Were those a custom order?

I picked up some euro turn signal lenses on eBay. They were looking a little tired. A good wash, a hit with some 3000 grit sandpaper, and a few minutes with the buffer using a heavy cut compound = mint. I am one of those people who prefer the US spec headlights and bumpers, but the US turn signals just don't do it for me. Looking forward to getting them installed when it isn't freezing cold outside.

Before:










After:










- Evan


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Felginator said:


> Those floor mats are gorgeous. I checked out their website but I do not see the Scirocco as an option. Were those a custom order?
> 
> - Evan


Send him a FB Message and let him know whatca want.
Say you saw mine. Brian is my name.

I put in some Hella bulbs in the Hella lights.

Mav.


----------



## Felginator (Mar 18, 2018)

VW Maverick said:


> Send him a FB Message and let him know whatca want.
> Say you saw mine. Brian is my name.


Awesome, thank you sir!

- Evan


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Well roughly about 15-20yrs ago, I had a professional stereo installed. I’m talking Alpine head unit,kicker crossover, Macintosh and ads amps MB Quartz speakers the hole nine. Everything works, but the alpine head unit is showing its age when playing cds. I ordered a new alpine and began the process of removing the old one. What I found was troubling, I have to say it’s probably one of the worst wiring jobs I’ve seen SMH.
I remove front and rear seats plus carpet, and rewired the entire job. I’ve installed many stereo systems for people, I thought having it done by well known professional shop would be the way to go, obviously I was mistaken. Always double check people’s work, that’s is the lesson here. 

BTW I found about $6 in change under my carpet haha .


Bajan


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

red16vdub said:


> Well roughly about 15-20yrs ago, I had a professional stereo installed. I’m talking Alpine head unit,kicker crossover, Macintosh and ads amps MB Quartz speakers the hole nine. Everything works, but the alpine head unit is showing its age when playing cds. I ordered a new alpine and began the process of removing the old one. What I found was troubling, I have to say it’s probably one of the worst wiring jobs I’ve seen SMH.
> I remove front and rear seats plus carpet, and rewired the entire job. I’ve installed many stereo systems for people, I thought having it done by well known professional shop would be the way to go, obviously I was mistaken. Always double check people’s work, that’s is the lesson here.
> 
> BTW I found about $6 in change under my carpet haha .
> ...


Back in 1999 I worked for a company that did radio installs for the military. Base stations and mobile radios. (Think cop radios.) They also repaired the handheld "bricks". 

This company installed cop radios in military police cars. One time there was a problem and I was helping diagnose it. They had wrapped the power cable around a fuse and stuck that in a fuse slot that was already being used by something else. They just chose a fuse for a circuit with enough amperage to run the radio. Something like a headlight circuit. They also just drilled holes willy-nilly in dashboards to mount the radio and handset. They also had no regard for ESD procedures. I don't even think they had an ESD mat. The techs knew what they were doing but cut corners. Probably because the owner was a cheap****. 


When I wired my Scirocco for a Pioneer Centrate component stereo back in 1988, I pulled the relay for the key alarm and put a generic "Bosch" relay from Radio Shack in its place. 

I used that to close the circuit for the power. I didn't run power from that relay, but just used the relay to close the circuit. The power came from the stock harness with a VW adapter. If the key was in the ignition, the stereo could play. If the key was out of the ignition, the power was cut to the stereo. 

Unfortunately, even that low current draw was enough to fry the ignition switch a few times. I got tired of replacing ignition switches and put the key warning relay back in and just used the stock wiring (with the VW adapter).

- Old Eric


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Did nothing TO the Sciroccos to be correct....but I got some nice parts back from sandblasting and powdercoating.





Feels like christmas, easter, birthday and weddding all together.


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

All Eyez on me said:


> Did nothing TO the Sciroccos to be correct....but I got some nice parts back from sandblasting and powdercoating.
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like christmas, easter, birthday and weddding all together.


I count 8 hubs - how many Sciroccos do you have?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I have 6...my wife has 2. Then I have one standing around from a buddy of mine that I have build for him (and still not finished yet after over 1000 hours of worktime).

It´s always good to have some nice spare parts.  Saves time and money in the building process. I only needed one wheel bearing housing this time to fix the broken 16V of my wife (accident...wasn´t her fault). But because it´s not very smart to have a one hour drive to our powdercoating guy just for one part we decided to powdercoat some more parts. So it´s cheaper seen on the mass of parts and we have some nice spare parts. And this ist only a tiny little small bit of all the parts that i have collected in the last 20 years of my Scirocco madness. 

*edit* Oh I forgot...theres another scirocco in silver standing around....not running yet. We bought it as a donor car but it´s too good to die....so I will will save this one too, but will sell it when it´s running again.  *edit end*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

All Eyez on me said:


>


I love pictures like this :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

echassin said:


> I love pictures like this :thumbup:


Me too.  But most of the time they´re so expensive to make...:sly:


If you guys want and are interested in it I can take you on a little shop tour in the next days. So you can see the whole madness in my hobby-mancave called "Robby´s Speed Shop". 

I think you guys will like it and be sure how scirocco crazy I really am...:screwy:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Got my 9A 2.0L block back from the machine shop for a turbo build, put the block on the stand and so far installed the piston oilers, forged crank/ARP studs, torqued themdown to spec, checked end play and started checking ring gap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Sweeet. ^^^^^^^^

Mine is a future "will do" to my Scirocco:

Cleaning up an 020 trans I picked up along with a complete ABA 2.0 engine.
The trans is a DFQ which ain't the 9A close ratio I currently have, but if I match it with a lightened flywheel and a 16V pressure plate, it's so crazy that it just might work. 
The DFQ has a .80 fifth gear which is a nice drop from our .89 ones for smooth cruising in overdrive. Good for better mileage too. 
Now, paint it Aluminum or a nice Satin Black??? Decisions, decisions...

Mav.









Sent from the future on my Galaxy S9 Plus.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Made sure it wasn't smashed. Man I can't wait to dig into this thing ASAP.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

It was actually the other day, but ordered a fuel accumulator for it.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Saved my friends ass by helping him repair his driveshaft and fix his steering rod. He´s no mechanc and decided to try it on his own....and failed. So I got the phone call to save him once again. 

So I grabbed some of my tools he doesn´t have and drove over to him. Had to drive one more back and forth, because he forgot to tell me that we need a tool for his steering rod too....it was sitting so tight that we broke his and my tool to get this f***** thing out. But we got it now...

New tools on his bill ordered.  No payment for the work whatsoever. He´s there for me when I need him, so I´m there for him when he needs me. Friendship is a great thing to have. :thumbup:

Now I´m back home and have no motivation to work on my own stuff....:banghead::screwy::laugh:

Whatever......normal sunday madness.....:screwy::laugh:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

All Eyez on me said:


> Saved my friends ass by helping him repair his driveshaft and fix his steering rod. He´s no mechanc and decided to try it on his own....and failed. So I got the phone call to save him once again.
> 
> So I grabbed some of my tools he doesn´t have and drove over to him. Had to drive one more back and forth, because he forgot to tell me that we need a tool for his steering rod too....it was sitting so tight that we broke his and my tool to get this f***** thing out. But we got it now...
> 
> ...


Your a good man, I'd do the same if it was my buddy too. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> Your a good man, I'd do the same if it was my buddy too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Ordered a few more gaskets for my engine build I thought I had. But I did get get pretty far getting the balanced/polished forged crank torqued down, Wiesco pistons/IE Rods in after filing the rings to spec and all in and torqued to spec. I then started adding the accessories to the engine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

markeysscirocco said:


> Ordered a few more gaskets for my engine build I thought I had. But I did get get pretty far getting the balanced/polished forged crank torqued down, Wiesco pistons/IE Rods in after filing the rings to spec and all in and torqued to spec. I then started adding the accessories to the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice^. I think you accidentally quoted my post. Remind me is that a 9A your building?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> Very nice^. I think you accidentally quoted my post. Remind me is that a 9A your building?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Yes 9A T3/T4! Using Microsquirt. I may use a trigger wheel if the dizzy doesn’t pan out well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

All Eyez on me said:


> Saved my friends ass by helping him repair his driveshaft and fix his steering rod. He´s no mechanc and decided to try it on his own....and failed. So I got the phone call to save him once again.
> 
> So I grabbed some of my tools he doesn´t have and drove over to him. Had to drive one more back and forth, because he forgot to tell me that we need a tool for his steering rod too....it was sitting so tight that we broke his and my tool to get this f***** thing out. But we got it now...
> 
> ...


Can I ask what steering rod are speaking of?! Do you mean steering column?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

markeysscirocco said:


> Got my 9A 2.0L block back from the machine shop for a turbo build, put the block on the stand and so far installed the piston oilers, forged crank/ARP studs, torqued themdown to spec, checked end play and started checking ring gap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










here’s an update on the engine!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

markeysscirocco said:


> Can I ask what steering rod are speaking of?! Do you mean steering column?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No not the steering column....this thing here...

This thing was sitting so tight that it broke two of our tools that are normally made to get this out very easy. But this time it was a pain in the B***. :screwy:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh ok the tie rod end! I use what looks like a tuning fork to get those to break away, however if it were like you said to get off use heat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

markeysscirocco said:


> Yes 9A T3/T4! Using Microsquirt. I may use a trigger wheel if the dizzy doesn’t pan out well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's awesome. Very excited to see how that works out for you. I'm looking to build a 9A bottom end with a PL head w/ an ABF Intake cam. Not sure what I'll do for engine management, kind of want to keep the CIS-E (I know most probably wouldn't keep it but I'm not like most people)

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Well CIS-E can be done but it has to be precise to work right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

True story.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*kr head*



dviking mk2 said:


> True story.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Im using a KR head and autotech cams but with a turbo I should reach 400-450hp 375whp


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

markeysscirocco said:


> Oh ok the tie rod end! I use what looks like a tuning fork to get those to break away, however if it were like you said to get off use heat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I use this tool for over ten years now....works great....usually....:laugh:



Good thing is...it´s dirt cheap....costs around ten euros on ebay. That´s around 11.30$.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Hmmm nice easy tool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> It was actually the other day, but ordered a fuel accumulator for it.


I received the fuel accumulator I ordered from Rock Auto.


----------



## dmartin31 (Jul 20, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> I have 6...my wife has 2. Then I have one standing around from a buddy of mine that I have build for him (and still not finished yet after over 1000 hours of worktime).
> 
> It´s always good to have some nice spare parts.  Saves time and money in the building process. I only needed one wheel bearing housing this time to fix the broken 16V of my wife (accident...wasn´t her fault). But because it´s not very smart to have a one hour drive to our powdercoating guy just for one part we decided to powdercoat some more parts. So it´s cheaper seen on the mass of parts and we have some nice spare parts. And this ist only a tiny little small bit of all the parts that i have collected in the last 20 years of my Scirocco madness.
> 
> *edit* Oh I forgot...theres another scirocco in silver standing around....not running yet. We bought it as a donor car but it´s too good to die....so I will will save this one too, but will sell it when it´s running again.  *edit end*






GOOD MAN!!!!! I wish my wife would drive a Scirocco. It would make life so much easier. :banghead:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

dmartin31 said:


> GOOD MAN!!!!! I wish my wife would drive a Scirocco. It would make life so much easier. :banghead:


Yes I know I´m lucky in this case.


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Deans floormats are amazing had to have em








Drove it about 180mi to escape to Arizona wine country for some mild therapy.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Looks great! :thumbup:

I´m currently working on 3 Sciroccos simultaneous ...

My wifes 16V needs some work because of the accident she had (not her fault). The silver GTII that we bought as a donor car that I decided to better fix and sell...was sitting in a yard since 2005. Now it runs again, but I need to to some maintenance work and some nice things for making it look nice again. And then there are some littele rust problems and the small damage on the Fat Lady from the former owner that I decided to fix...

Some pics of the madness...









16V is all back togeher and drives straight. But I still need to paint all the parts and put back the new black indicators...

The silver GT II got a new oil change, new coolant fluid, cooling fan (bearings shot because of the long time not running), spark plugs, cleaned out fuel tank, both fuel pumps new and cleaned injectors. Tomorrow it will get a new timing belt and stuff...







And my "Fat Lady" is getting a new look for her rear....rusts gone, cracks gone and now I have to clean it up a little bit before I put new paint on. 











A whole lot going on here....


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

*Completed an LED conversion, nice to see the dash again!*

Other than the halogens and seatbelt light, I'm completely LED!
Everything is nice and bright, less taxing on the electrical too.

If anyone is interested how, I created a thread for it.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

ldboehm said:


> Other than the halogens and seatbelt light, I'm completely LED!
> Everything is nice and bright, less taxing on the electrical too.
> 
> If anyone is interested how, I created a thread for it.


Post that thread!!!

Glad to see a psuedo-local Rocco guy. I have a MK2.
If you wanna drive, it would be cool for you to join us across town for one of our GTGs: https://www.facebook.com/AthensVWGTG

Mav.


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

Posted!
There are four mk1s that I know of around North GA.
2 in Marietta, 2 in Duluth.
Come spring we're gonna head over to Caffeine and Octane.
Let me know when you guys are heading out and I'd come join.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterdays work on the silver GT II...

New timing belt, and cleaned and new sealed Wasserpump. Alternator cleaned a little bit, ignition timing set and it was good to go. Now it runs really good. Remember this was sitting in a scrap yard since 2005...



Today I dissasembled the rear axle, derusted it and put some Epoxy and new paint on it. Way better...


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Bought an OEM oil cooler that is hard to find for a descent price for the MK2 Turbo 9A engine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterdays and todays work...sanding, sanding, sanding, and then today I layed some epoxy-ground down. Now it looks awesome! 

Before...









After I did some small metalworking, welding & bondo magic...


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

NOT Shown above, FYI is the 1250 HP racing engine driving those tires.

REAR W. DRIVE Scirocco Drag racer video from Bulgaria:


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Bug o rama phoenix today. Was the only scirocco there. Got a few passes in


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Our monthly VW GTG last evening.
My MK2 is always there.
Had two new guys in their 16V MK1s join. Larry and Fred.
Our Roccos macthed the number of Beetles. 

Mav.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Page 3!?!?!?!??  

"Deferred repairs" are finally in progress: Engine/trans mounts (a timing belt, while it's apart, too); cam seal (was leaking), and sealing the exhaust cam caps to the head (weird oil leak.) 
I have yet to sort out how to hang the timing belt on a PL, without the crank moving. 
The boy is helpful. Das Katie got home from work yesterday to see this: 










Isaac, under the car, holding a wrench on the crank bolt for me. He did great - we got it on the first try (with him.) 


Almost done. Have an idle switch on the way (because, reattaching the throttle cable, I *touched* the switch, and it crumbled.) But, running (if a bit crabby when cold.)


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Good stuff guys! I’m still plugging away at my 87’9A 2.0L 16V T3/T4 build and have been getting the engine/trans ready to go in. Over the last two weekends drilling holes in the 8V body to install the body kit. Vacation time next weekend for 10 days of hard work getting it all together for my goal of early June go time! Here’s a few things I had to get done in preparation for the install. I’ll
Have fun installing the body kit arches which is demonstrated by the rear bungie cord pic a friend sent for proper Installation.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Well I didn't do it but the city tagged my collection as abandoned and gave me a cease order for running a salvage business from my home. Funny, I thought it was a hobby. Businesses usualy make money. Any way, I'll be posting Tyrone27's red 8V 85 and winklebikers? 86 Ms experiment for sale. The blown engine in the 86 is a work of art. 8 injectors, and a turbo. The car has been picked on a bit and was hit on the drivers door , so the chasis is done. Otherwise it has a lot of upgrades. I'm going to keep the last one, Black Hole, money goes in but nothing comes out.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Monday, replaced the idle switch on the throttle. Started her up - yay, she idles! 
Did a little tuning. Drove Scirocco. 

Drove to work Tuesday, realized wasn't nearly right. Adjust ignition timing once home for the evening. Check fuel mixture, make small adjustment. 
Wednesday morning, punctured a rear tire ~2 miles from work. Remove tire to repair, find isn't repairable - it split (literally, a ~1" crack) the liner. Ufck - I was figuring on new tires next year, not now. Order set of four tires.... :banghead::banghead::banghead:

This afternoon: Replace set of tires. Change oil. Finish removing old oil stains from engine & trans. Top off trans oil (it... seeps.) 
Pack tools for Cincy trip. Wash car.


----------



## babybau (Aug 18, 2015)

Replaced the fuel accumulator today. My old one was leaking big time.


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

Drove it over 1000 miles in the last few days, at high speeds 🙂


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Painted the wheel arches and installed most of the front suspension over the weekend on the build progress. Much more to come but 3/4 the way the done with the car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

Rear euro bumper is cleaned up and ready to go on. Eventually I will be doing a lot nicer job on both of them, but just want to get them on, cannot take the stock USA monster picnic tables anymore.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

markeysscirocco said:


> Painted the wheel arches and installed most of the front suspension over the weekend on the build progress. Much more to come but 3/4 the way the done with the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dude this is so sick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Started trimming my collection today. Weeblebiker's "need 4 speed" was loaded up and taken to pa today. The city and my anonymous neighbor who ratted me out. Next week, the silver 85 8v will be going to GA. That leaves Tyrone27's rattle can red to go. I came to the realization that I would never get Black Holr on the road if I keep fooling with the parts cars.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

Registered it as a classic today, no more tabs ever, no more front plate, got the correct plate for it and tabs for the month and year it was made.

Installed the euro bumpers, first-aid kit, replaced some broken clips, installed some bling in the interior to brighten it up.

Polished door lock pulls, polished interior handle(got them from a Quantum) and polished window crank handle. 

Then I vacuumed it out and gave it a quick bath.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mraudi (May 9, 2010)

DelEd said:


> Started trimming my collection today. Weeblebiker's "need 4 speed" was loaded up and taken to pa today. The city and my anonymous neighbor who ratted me out. Next week, the silver 85 8v will be going to GA. That leaves Tyrone27's rattle can red to go. I came to the realization that I would never get Black Holr on the road if I keep fooling with the parts cars.


It made it home. Many many thanks

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Washed it and conveniently a sudden rainstorm helped out, defying the 10% odds at weather.com. Including my NTSB certified bumpers that stick way out on my MKII Scirocco DLX built in Karmann Germany destination USA.

While washing the Karmann badge on the pillar I recalled this:

Volkswagen VIN includes location manufactured = last letter in it. K = Karmann, Osnabruck Germany

VIN #11 - Assembly Plant
A - Ingolstadt
B - Brussels
E - Emden
G - Graz
H - Hanover
K - Osnabruck
M - Mexico
N - Neckarsulm
P - Brazil
S - Stuttgart
V - Westmoreland, PA. (USA)
W - Wolfsburg
Y - Spain (SEAT)


----------



## mraudi (May 9, 2010)

Got it runninghttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5d00f10d06d8a/20190611_154029.mp4

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

MacGruber said:


> Washed it and conveniently a sudden rainstorm helped out, defying the 10% odds at weather.com. Including my NTSB certified bumpers that stick way out on my MKII Scirocco DLX built in Karmann Germany destination USA.


I was under the impression that at the Karmann plant in Germany that only the Scirocco was there for the wind tunnel assessment!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

markeysscirocco said:


> I was under the impression that at the Karmann plant in Germany that only the Scirocco was there for the wind tunnel assessment!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


All Sciroccos from 1974 - 1992 were built by Karmann. 

I think they were finished by VW (engines and assorted VW stuff), but they may have been completely built at Karmann using VW parts as required. 

The body itself was built by Karmann. The Scirocco was a coachbuilt car. 

Many other cars were built by Karmann including VW convertibles from the Type 1 Convertible to the Rabbit/Golf Cabriolet.

Of course, the Karmann Ghia was designed by Ghia and built by Karmann. 

The Scirocco III was entirely built by VW and I don't know where the bodies were built. They may have even been built outside Germany.

Back when my Sciroccos were new, parts guys at generic parts stores used to ask if my Scirocco was a diesel and if it was built in The USA or Germany. I knew then that their parts computers didn't even know as much as I did. 

-OE

EDIT: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karmann

I thought I had the old Karmann website saved showing their history but this is all they have now:

https://www.karmann-mobil.de/en/


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Now onto the reason I came here.

This happened yesterday...

I got some tools out of the back of my '88 so I decided to start it up. It started right away and the GEN light was only on while starting. I blipped the throttle a bit while starting it. As soon as it settled down to idle at around 800 - 900 RPM, the GEN light was out. 

I backed it out of the garage and took one lap around the cul-de-sac and put it back in the garage. 

It was never touchy and never seemed like it was going to stall. The exhaust was rattling a bit but I didn't have it running long enough to get up to operating temperature. It was hard to see out of the dusty windshield going back in the garage but that was the only problem in my short trip. 

-OE


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Its Alive? Good job! I never tried to start it. Had been told that after it overheated, it was leaking water between the head and block. . Need for Speed lives again?


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Continuing forward in the build I attach two more 16V body kit wheel arches and the right rear quarter glass today. Last night I was able to get the 3” SS welded up exhaust installed. I can deal with that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mraudi (May 9, 2010)

DelEd said:


> Its Alive? Good job! I never tried to start it. Had been told that after it overheated, it was leaking water between the head and block. . Need for Speed lives again?


Well, it starts and idles.......

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mraudi (May 9, 2010)

Bought it bumpers









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Which one gets the new bumpers, need for speed or rusty red?


----------



## mraudi (May 9, 2010)

DelEd said:


> Which one gets the new bumpers, need for speed or rusty red?


Need 4 speed has been renamed to MegaRoc. Bumpers are for RustyRed. Still trying to figure out how to get a Pa title for MegaRoc. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mraudi (May 9, 2010)

Fitted these to see how they look on a Roc









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Backed it out of the garage, washed about 5 years of dust off of it and drove it back into the garage.


----------



## mraudi (May 9, 2010)

Drove it









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

mraudi said:


> Fitted these to see how they look on a Roc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheels look pretty big, be prepared for lots of rubbing .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

(Thursday) Finally got around to fitting up a makeshift fresh-air hose for the airbox: 3" flexible metal vent hose (as in, dryer vent.) First attempt (last summer) was with flexible plastic vent hose - that, ah, didn't last long. 
New hose, while not pretty, has greatly decreased her propensity to spark-knock when it's 85*+ outside. Less knock, more power = win! eace:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Finally pulled the right axle shaft, started pulling the right motor mount, I'm now trying to figure out how to get the upper motor mount bracket bolt out with the poly mount in. Found the center of the axle hub packed full of grey RTV.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ Easiest way that I've found to get the right (or left, for that matter) engine mount out: 
Remove (completely) bolts for front 'mount' cup. Removal of cup (or rubber mount) not required. 
Remove completely rear mount. 
Suspend engine w/ cross bar, at both ends.
Remove thru bolts for right and left mounts.

You are now free to raise & lower the engine as needed, even move it side to side a bit. 
Also, once the right & left mounts are out, if you need to replace the front mount (snub mount), you can quite easily push the engine aft in the bay, pop the old snub off of its bracket (no bracket removal required! win!), and pop the new one on (which, ON can be realized by pushing it partway on, and shoving the engine forward to pop the rubber on all the way.)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I was thinking about getting a crossbar. Anybody suggest a specific brand? I was looking at a harbor freight one.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> I was thinking about getting a crossbar. Anybody suggest a specific brand? I was looking at a harbor freight one.


Harbor Freight crossbar is actually very, very well built. Highly recommend. 

Only shortcoming: The chains. The ones that come with it, you'll only fit 8mm bolts thru them - Imma not gonna hang an engine from a pair of M8 bolts. So, off to Ace Hardware I went, to get some larger chain (large enough to put an M10 bolt thru.)


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Harbor Freight sells junk. That said, I have one too. Use your phone, bring up a 20% coupon, and use it at the check out.

I had to weld the bracket stud back together since it broke fairly quickly. It's HF and I kind of expect that to be the standard. I use 8mm bolts and I have held much heavier engines than a VW without any issues. I certainly would never use any of the bolts that HF supplies. Typically if you look, they are 5.8 grade. I'm no engineer, but that is probably a tad stronger than a piece of pasta. I would search for no less than a grade 10.8.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

My youngest has taken an interest in working on the scirocco. He'll be 15 in August and 6 months after that he'll be able to get his learners permit so he want's the 76 to be his first car. I'm ok with that..  He's willing to put in the sweat equity to get it back on the road so that's a good thing. 

Last week he rebuilt the 40 DCOE's that are going on the car and set the float heights. Tonight we're going to put new wheel bearings in the rear discs and rebuild the calipers and mount the passenger side disc and caliper as we're waiting for a new stub axle to come in for the drivers side. We're going to replace the e-brake lines after we get the calipers mounted up so we'll tackle that later this week. 

Still have quite the punch list, but slowly whittling it down. 


-timing belt
-new brake hard lines
-new radiator
-passenger side axle
-paint and remount front swaybar
-find the half moon shaped transmission side of the rear motor mount bracket as mine went MIA.
-re-key the locks
-come up with something for the front door cards.
-fix the wiring

Really need to find an early passenger side turn signal. Kicking myself in the arse for not grabbing one in the junkyard a few years ago when I saw a 75 there with a pair that were in serviceable shape. Thought I had a pair, turns out I thought wrong. Found a drivers side on ebay a while back, but the hunt continues for a passenger side.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> Really need to find an early (MK1) passenger side turn signal


Head straight to TheSamba.com and browse or search under "Watercooled"
https://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/cat.php?id=67

What I DID today - instead of replacing the 420k unrebuilt 020 transmission, a bear to shift into 1st or 3rd usually get 1-2-5 for shifts - I UNFROZE the pivot link that seized to the special bolt. Unfroze not really now the bolt rotates too.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today I repainted the fenders and the front bumper of the silver GT II that I want to sell a second time. 

First time I screwed up with some major paint runs...so I had to sand it down again and repaint it. Now it´s better...all repairs done...car is almost ready to make it street legal and sell....Yay!  

The car is a backyard save...was sitting since 2005 in somebodys "garden jungle"...with a lot of rusty junk laying around on it...I saved it...my wife bought it with another scirocco as a donor....found this one was to good to for only taking parts out....so I put some effort in it...so I needed to kill only one scirocco that was really pretty gone...a ´85 GTX. The GT II got some parts from it for the rescue. 

Some Before/After pics...door was totally damaged because somebody had tried to get in with a screwdriver or something...I had to bring it all back and repair. The I did some dent repair to the rusty fenders and some mpre stuff. Took some effort to bring the car back to life....but I think it´s worth it. 































Now the last thing is to paint the front spoiler. Then I´m pretty much done with this thing....


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Posted on FB too.

Replaced the world famous seat sliders today and did some vacuuming.

Couple weeks ago I painted up an 020 that will be switched out later this summer.

Mav.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Made the intercooler bracket, install driver quarter window after wheel arch install, finishing up stainless exhaust hangers, installed g60 external oil cooler and installed custom brake lines and calipers in the front.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

Last couple of days I have deleted the side trim and buffed it. Didn’t come out to bad for a car I bought at a junkyard last June.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks good! :thumbup:
















l00ks good!


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Paint code for the teardrop center caps? That would be a good tip. 

Where to buy new teardrop center caps 321 601 149 A (171mm)?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Powder coated a G60 valve cover for the Falcon,. What is everyone using for posting photos these days?


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

On June 23, 2018 I bought it from 360 auto wrecking, on July 14th,2019 it’s a trophy winner! Absolutely blown away. Also passed 275,xxx miles on the way home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imatk (Sep 13, 2016)

*Just a Simple Job*

So I've been wanting to repaint my intake (upper/lower) for a while. So for the 4th of July holiday I decided I'd go ahead and do that.

Shouldn't take more than a few hours right... unbolt the intake... clean it up a little and shoot some paint... maybe a day?

Well with all things Scirocco my car said HAH!

Pulled the intake, found the knock sensor was completely falling apart. Ordered a knock sensor.

Noticed a LARGE amount of oil coming from the crankcase flange, so decided to pull that because it obviously needed a new gasket.

Wound up getting stuck on the o-ring side and managed to break off a small piece of metal from the flange into the engine.

Found a flange on Ebay, this was a "newer" version that had little ears on the ends probably because of the damn thing getting stuck.

Had to drop the oil pan to get said metal piece out. Ordered a new oil pan gasket... wound up reusing the old one since it was ok.

After pulling the injectors, realized one of the injector shrouds was broken off and laying next to the valve... ordered new shrouds and bolts for the injectors.

Noticed one of the injectors o-rings was a bit fried... ordered new o-rings (those are PAIN to get on BTW)

Also found that the plastic on the dipstick was pretty gone... ordered new dipstick collar.

So... my simple job turned into a multi-day affair and a lot of new engine parts.

So here's my engine bay now... all new mostly


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Imatk said:


>


I will confess given your recent troubles that I am pleasantly surprised how tidy your engine bay looks! :thumbup:

BTW, all of our 16V upper timing covers were tweaked like yours. I've had good luck with two fixes: a heat gun to soften and reshape the plastic, or enlarge the hole that accepts the little bolt on the back of the head. Also, make sure the lower lip of that upper cover properly engages the upper lip of the lower cover. 

It's a small detail, but given the care you've shown, I think it will be a satisfying fix for you :beer:


----------



## Imatk (Sep 13, 2016)

echassin said:


> I will confess given your recent troubles that I am pleasantly surprised how tidy your engine bay looks! :thumbup:
> 
> BTW, all of our 16V upper timing covers were tweaked like yours. I've had good luck with two fixes: a heat gun to soften and reshape the plastic, or enlarge the hole that accepts the little bolt on the back of the head. Also, make sure the lower lip of that upper cover properly engages the upper lip of the lower cover.
> 
> It's a small detail, but given the care you've shown, I think it will be a satisfying fix for you :beer:


You know I didn't even notice that!

Now I know what my next project will be, thanks for the tips


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Been making steady progress on the '76. The boy is excited about the prospect of the car becoming "his" when he is old enough to drive so he's been coming out every night to wrench on it with me for a couple of hours a night most evenings.

-Rear brakes are done save for mounting up the soft lines between the caliper and hard line. Need to run new hard lines throughout the car and install proportioning valves for the rear discs. Fronts have been rebuilt and are ready to mount to the car.
-Cooling system is mostly complete. Picked up the upper and lower radiator hoses this morning from local parts house. A friend gave me a brand new Nissens MK2 rocco 16v a/c radiator. Put a new coolant expansion tank w/cap and re-purposed a mk3 hose I had kicking around to connect the expansion thank to the flange on the side of the head. Going to pull the thermostat and clean out the block before I put coolant in the new rad. Only need to get the 1/4" coolant hose that runs from the expansion tank to the radiator.
- New DCOE hardware and fuel unions are in the mail for delivery today. Need to drill out a broken screw on the lower cover and all should be sorted there.
- Mounted the studs for the late style serpentine alternator bracket on the block. Once the cooling system is sorted the alternator will be mounted.

Other than that, need to get a new passenger side axle, paint and re-mount the front sway bar, and re-adjust the shift linkage and that should be all the major mechanical things sorted. Then onto fixing the electrical, which is it's own little monster. Need to find an early gauge cluster, as the one that I have has a jacked speedo.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr.Nobody said:


> On June 23, 2018 I bought it from 360 auto wrecking, on July 14th,2019 it’s a trophy winner! Absolutely blown away. Also passed 275,xxx miles on the way home.


What's amazing is the fact your odometer still works. They usually break down before that. Mine died at 206k miles. :laugh:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> What's amazing is the fact your odometer still works. They usually break down before that. Mine died at 206k miles. :laugh:


Ehm....mine is still working with his 386.000 km´s or so....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Miles, not kilometers. 



All Eyez on me said:


> Ehm....mine is still working with his 386.000 km´s or so....


386000 kms = 240000 miles

Your're getting there.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Did a little digging and found a pair of early turns for 60 shipped. Drivers side looks a little rough, but I have a drivers side already so that is a moot point. Some guy on samba was wanting 100-125 for a single passenger side that had the mounting screw epoxied in. No thank you sir... Another piece of the the puzzle sorted...


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

Tried my hand at some upholstery work. Made a door card insert: 


photo upload site


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice work. You might want to add a little foam behind the material to tighten it up and loose the pillowy look.


----------



## Imatk (Sep 13, 2016)

MacGruber said:


> Paint code for the teardrop center caps? That would be a good tip.
> 
> Where to buy new teardrop center caps 321 601 149 A (171mm)?


They weren't painted. They were basically metal that was diamond cut and then cleared.

I had mine refinished and they look almost like OEM. I have a set of new wheels that I picked up after and there are slight differences, but only if you set them right beside each other.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

Broke in the new rack and Tried something out, I think I like it!

Only have a spare driver side light that I picked a show swapmeet for cheap for testing purposes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Put her new shoes on today to test fit!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*markeysscirocco* I like the new shoes on your 16v :thumbup:

I am looking forward to seeing your Scirocco at a future Cincy


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Got around to getting the studs I needed to mount the carb manifold to the JH head this weekend. Got a new axle and master cylinder on Friday. Axle is great, but the master cylinder needs a later booster to work as the shaft inside the old booster is too long. Two steps forward, one step back. Still coming along though. Got half of a grill and a front air dam from a friend that was taking up space in his garage for free. Just need to find the passenger side of the grill.


----------



## Aquadelic (Jul 22, 2019)

psykokid said:


> Got half of a grill and a front air dam from a friend that was taking up space in his garage for free. Just need to find the passenger side of the grill.


I'm not sure if this is of any help for you? I might've misunderstood. https://dreadnoughtcustoms.co.uk/collections/exterior-parts/products/vw-scirocco-mk2-cold-air-intake Either way, always sweet to score free bits!

What'd I do today?

- I replaced my dizzy, cap and rotor on the 16v. Hall sender was knackered, one wire had lost insulation, one hanging on by a thread.. The entire dizzy with new cap and rotor weren't much more money than the sender itself. Weird. But I'm ok with that.

- Replaced battery and alternator internals. The one that came from RockAuto was nearly identical but the bracket didn't have enough clearance to fit? So I put its guts into my old alternator housing. Solved my charging issues and stereo cutting out when I had too much load on.

- About to tackle the control arms and top mounts this afternoon.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Just a heads up:
I may have a rather good MK2 dashboard available for sale soon. 
I am in Georgia, USA so I'd like to keep it the area for obvious shipping concerns, but will try be flexible for the right deal.
Also picked up an 86 8V Mars Red Rocco. 

Mav.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

Spent so much time on prep work, but very pleased with the results!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr.Nobody said:


> Spent so much time on prep work, ...


That's the secret. Looking good. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Finished the works on the silver GTII. Now ready for TÜV inspection. 

Here are some before/after pics...when I got it it was staniding around outside on a backyard since 2005...then my wife and I came along and I decided to put it back to life. I will sell this one when it has passed the TÜV inspection. So I can get some more tools and maybe the next one that needs some love... I still have enough sciroccos to work on (me 6 and my wife 2).


----------



## Aquadelic (Jul 22, 2019)

All Eyez on me said:


> Finished the works on the silver GTII. Now ready for TÜV inspection.
> 
> Here are some before/after pics...when I got it it was staniding around outside on a backyard since 2005...then my wife and I came along and I decided to put it back to life. I will sell this one when it has passed the TÜV inspection. So I can get some more tools and maybe the next one that needs some love... I still have enough sciroccos to work on (me 6 and my wife 2).


Wie gehts mein freund?! So between you and your wife you have 8 Sciroccos?! That's off the wall. Far out. Nice setup! Looks so good after the paint. Did you spray it yourself or get it done at a shop? I'd like to respray mine at some point. Thanks for sharing photos. So envious of those bumpers compared to my North American ones!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Aquadelic said:


> Wie gehts mein freund?! So between you and your wife you have 8 Sciroccos?! That's off the wall. Far out. Nice setup!


Like I wrote in another thread, Germans are nuts, in a very good way. :screwy::laugh::beer:

Rob and his wife are very cool. I had the pleasure to visit them and their shop. Great people. :thumbup::beer::wave:


----------



## Aquadelic (Jul 22, 2019)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Like I wrote in another thread, Germans are nuts, in a very good way. :screwy::laugh::beer:
> 
> Rob and his wife are very cool. I had the pleasure to visit them and their shop. Great people. :thumbup::beer::wave:


The more I learn about this community, the more I like it. That's cool you got to meet up! Are there any Vortex swarms/meets?? Or was your experience one-off sort of deal? Man, I'd kill to enjoy a pint and talk Sciroccos with other gear heads. :beer:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Aquadelic said:


> Wie gehts mein freund?! So between you and your wife you have 8 Sciroccos?! That's off the wall. Far out. Nice setup! Looks so good after the paint. Did you spray it yourself or get it done at a shop? I'd like to respray mine at some point. Thanks for sharing photos. So envious of those bumpers compared to my North American ones!


It´s going good so far.  I always do the resprays myself. To be exact....I do everxthing on our cars myself. Because when you want to have something done good...do it yourself! I trust nobody (ok some of my good friends that I know how they work and have the same standards than me I trust, but there only maybe two of them....)

Yes I have the luck of beeing the one guy that met his wife over these cars and we share the same passoin for it. Makes so many things easier. 

And yes we met up with Marc and Fred when theiy where here on their bucket list trip here in Europe. And i´m very proud that we where able to make some new friends now in Canada. :thumbup:


----------



## Aquadelic (Jul 22, 2019)

All Eyez on me said:


> It´s going good so far.  I always do the resprays myself. To be exact....I do everxthing on our cars myself. Because when you want to have something done good...do it yourself! I trust nobody (ok some of my good friends that I know how they work and have the same standards than me I trust, but there only maybe two of them....)
> 
> Yes I have the luck of beeing the one guy that met his wife over these cars and we share the same passoin for it. Makes so many things easier.
> 
> And yes we met up with Marc and Fred when theiy where here on their bucket list trip here in Europe. And i´m very proud that we where able to make some new friends now in Canada. :thumbup:


 This forum kicks ass. That's so cool. Love the back story between you and your wife - that's ace.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Sent custom radiator out to have lower outlet custom 90 bend. Bought some fittings for the OEM G60 oil cooler setup I’m running! And here is the custom euro beauty I’m roccin all of this in! I performed everything on this car myself, including paint!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> Finished the works on the silver GTII. Now ready for TÜV inspection.
> 
> Here are some before/after pics...when I got it it was staniding around outside on a backyard since 2005...then my wife and I came along and I decided to put it back to life. I will sell this one when it has passed the TÜV inspection. So I can get some more tools and maybe the next one that needs some love... I still have enough sciroccos to work on (me 6 and my wife 2).



Beautiful! 

Is the right front bumper bracket bent or just misaligned?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

It´s a little bit bend from a small parking accident the car may had. I tried to fix it by bending the steel part back. But the plastic is still twisted. Because of cost reason I just made a quick fix and some paint to make it look better. The next owner should have something to do too. 

There are still some minor optical issues on the car. Still needs some love. I hope to find a good new home for it. I just brought it back to life and made sure that it´s safe and reliable and did some "quick" fix-ups.  Ok...not really quick...but you get the point. 

Still looks way better than before.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

For future reference only the best way to fix plastic or at least get it close to shape is to heat it up and push it into shape quickly then using a wet towel cool it off. I’ve done this many times on plastic bumpers to get it pretty straight. I then use a filler for the rest is straightening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful color, well done! 

:thumbup:






markeysscirocco said:


>


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

TY!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

markeysscirocco said:


> For future reference only the best way to fix plastic or at least get it close to shape is to heat it up and push it into shape quickly then using a wet towel cool it off. I’ve done this many times on plastic bumpers to get it pretty straight. I then use a filler for the rest is straightening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That´s exactly what I did. But some things are so damged that you can´t fix it perfectly.  Or better...sometimes it isn´t worth the effort.  If I had wanted to keep this one I had put on a spare one of my stock....


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Absolutely! Here’s to
It going to a good home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> It´s a little bit bend from a small parking accident the car may had. I tried to fix it by bending the steel part back. But the plastic is still twisted. Because of cost reason I just made a quick fix and some paint to make it look better. The next owner should have something to do too.
> 
> There are still some minor optical issues on the car. Still needs some love. I hope to find a good new home for it. I just brought it back to life and made sure that it´s safe and reliable and did some "quick" fix-ups.  Ok...not really quick...but you get the point.
> 
> Still looks way better than before.


Yes it does.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Driving her to work today, realized that I've now put 50,000 miles on her in my 9 years of ownership. :driver: :driver: :driver:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Bought another one yesterday....btw my wife did...Pics coming soon when we got the car home...:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

So...today we got her home...no issues at all....everything went perfectly smooth and tere are some positive surprises too. :thumbup:

The car came with a nice seit of ATS Classic wheels, some spoiler stuff from the 80´s (that we will NOT put on ) and the best...almost rust free...that´s why we bought it...and a Gillet Powersound exhaust system with a Oldschool Supersprint header. :laugh::thumbup:

This will be my wifes MK I....so that she has her own MK I for the meetings and car shows in the future....but before...we have a liitele bit of work to do....one time everything please....means....take everything apart....clean it, fix everything, paint everything and put it back together...this will be (mostly) my job. 

My wife is real happy...she wanted a MK I for a long time...now she got one. :thumbup: Even the color is chosen now....it will be Nepalorange!!!!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Not a [email protected] dmn'd thing... :sly:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Then hurry up....do work...son! 

Yesterday and today was clean up the mess day....pretty exhausting...BUT....now it´s looking better already and it´s easier to find stuff. 

Every day a little bit...makes every next day a little bit easier. :thumbup:

[video]https://www.facebook.com/250876638629622/videos/2662426967101929/[/video]


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Found some 3D printed center caps for the Corrado Sebring wheels.

Mav.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

It may not sound like much, but I was able to replace the lift struts on the hood.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Last weekend....in the rain! Steering boots & rods...not fun to do....not even funnier to do in the rain...

Today´s evening....in the dark btw. with my floodlights on in my yard...brake discs and pads in the front. This time I chose to try Brembos...we´ll see if they are better than the last "cheap" stuff.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Last sunday, I changed the air correctors on the Dellorto twin carbs.
Slightly better past 3500rpm, but still rough below that. They are due for a re-synch.

Yesterday morning, I scraped the frost off the windshield, put the heat on and took her for a drive to work. 
50 miles.
Got a thumb up on a traffic light from a guy in a modded Subie.

I never thought I'd ever say that, but I'm loosing interest and I can't get rid of the idea of selling it.
Sirens calls for something different...:screwy:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

onurB said:


> I never thought I'd ever say that, but I'm loosing interest and I can't get rid of the idea of selling it.
> Sirens calls for something different...:screwy:


... Ne fais pas ça


----------



## volksgroove (Oct 30, 2019)

My son and I just scored a 1988 Scirocco 16v and a donor 87 car. We started tearing it down yesterday so we can do a full body restoration. The goal is a mostly stock car with g60 front brakes (I was told they are bigger and bolt right on), maybe a small turbo, coil overs and camber plates, strut braces etc to stiffen chassis, and some BBS style wheels with chrome lips. He is 17 and is obsessed with drift racing and the overall import car scene. As a lifetime Vdubber... I convinced him to start with a MK1 or 2 VW build... which led us to the Sciroccos we found. 

We are hoping to connect with the Scirocco community as we dive into this build - https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9359045-Father-Son-1988-16v-build-in-FL


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

California 16v said:


> ... Ne fais pas ça


She's gone now.









For winter storage, that is. 

I'll see in spring if the Rocco fever still lives in me.
Perhaps if I can fix the carburettors issues I would drive her more often and for longer rides (for a trip to Cincy?, who knows).


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Took the matching seats out of my spare Rocco and cannibalized them to make one good driver's side. 
The back frame on my original one was bent, broken and welded a few times as the prior owner auto-crossed it. 
So I took the nearly pristine seat back padding and metal frame from the passenger side and grafted it onto the drivers's side. Also replaced the broken release cable so both sides lock and unlock as it was designed to.
Now I have nearly OE back support in my 32 year old Dub. 
P.S. Those internal springs are a bitch.

Mav.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

Today’s rainy day project in preparation of projects for the Thanksgiving weekend was recovering the original sunroof interior panel.

When I changed it out with a nicer one I got at the wrecking yard, I damaged one of the front securing clips on the wrecking yard one.

Since I am pulling the sunroof to replace the seal during thanksgiving weekend, I figured I would recover the original one and reinstall it, since the clips are all good on it.

I found a really good texture matching cloth backed vinyl material at the fabrics store. And it matches the headliner color pretty good to.

Very pleased with the outcome. The material was wrinkled from sitting for awhile, so I had to warm it up with my heat gun on low to stretch back flat. Including pictures of what it looked like when I first bought the car.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Over a thousand miles in the last 8 days.....the ex bonelli show in socal last weekend and the berry white superstition meadery event in northern az 
this weekend. 3500 miles on new drivetrain it drive better than my ultrasport avant.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I gave it her first wash of the year today. But what Inspired me to give my Rocco some love is , I came across this S1 at the boneyard. I believe it’s an S model,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdubtecher (Jul 16, 2017)

Red16vdub, definitely looks like an S model. Hope you nabbed some good parts from it!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

WOW, you need to snag that grill, interior goodies. That air dam would be a fun wall hanger


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I put a late mk3 TDI Automatic starter in. It's 1.8kW instead of 0.7kW. Gear Reduction. Doesn't require the brass bushing for the starter shaft. Starts quick now!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I did the same as Timob for my custom built 87’. Starts very quickly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm not certain why this starter modification has not caught on. There really is no down side, except that the starter costs a bit more.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Right! 
I did the same, back in 2013, when I replaced my transmission (used a MkIV 2.slow A/T starter.) Lighter, lower power consumption, higher cranking speed = easier startup = win!


Winter came early here this year - 7" of snow hit Monday. So, I haven't drove her since. Yesterday, she got tucked away for the winter.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Found out when it is around ZERO deg the plastic vacuum connections get BRITTLE - yes I snapped off each end of that thick vacuum line to the idle solenoids. 
I ended up using a heat gun to heat up hoses/boots to get them out. 
I can see a poor mechanic following the steps to Set Idle Speed and separating the hose to the crankcase vent fitting - snap! Grrrr.
How to DRIVE it? Unplug the solenoid, and plug that "1/2" port off the manifold - off you go.













> I'm not certain why this starter modification has not caught on.


Could be most replacing the old starter on a MT Scirocco just assumed the AT starter wouldn't fit or the teeth would align properly, so bought the MT version for an MK3 instead. (like me)


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Vdubtecher said:


> Red16vdub, definitely looks like an S model. Hope you nabbed some good parts from it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I actually did snag a couple things for fellow member MarsRedS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, Rob "red16vdub" showed some East Coast VW hospitality to a visitor from the West Coast 
Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Made some progress on the MK1 over the weekend. Re-keyed all of the locks to the new ignition cylinder, cobbled together all the parts to finish the brakes, swapped out the inner drivers side CV joint and installed the axle. Gotta order the parts to replace both front wheel bearings and hubs since the ones that are on there are a bit sloppy. Ordered some M22x1.5 plugs to block off the injector ports as I'll be running Weber 40's. Turns out they are shipping from China so to get me by I cut down some CIS air shroud injector bungs and will seal with a penny and an o-ring until the plugs arrive. Need to clean up the headers and put a coat of hi-temp paint on them.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Got my front wiper arms finally powder coated!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brixy (May 30, 2014)

red16vdub said:


> I gave it her first wash of the year today. But what Inspired me to give my Rocco some love is , I came across this S1 at the boneyard. I believe it’s an S model,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me do a double take every time I see a Cirrus Grey S clearly on the way to the crusher as I am still hopeful that one day I will find my long lost first car which was vandalized in 95 while winter stored. I know it survived the “being written off” as I did see it once more 2 years later when the guy contacted me about buying it back. It had been lifted with a tow truck as it wouldn’t start due to the damage and the forks had bent the floor pans. At the time I couldn’t face having my car back with this damage but decades on would love to have the old gal back. Doesn’t look like this one is her as it had an aftermarket sunroof.


----------



## Brixy (May 30, 2014)

*Super Rainy weekend in Ontario*

Spent some time chilling in the shop cleaning up the engine in anticipation of spring. Know it is still a while off but if it we can get record rainfall in January when we should be well below zero there may be hope of an early spring?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Brixy said:


> ...in January when we should be well below zero... [/IMG]


AAAH! Don't tempt the evil eye!


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> I put a late mk3 TDI Automatic starter in. It's 1.8kW instead of 0.7kW. Gear Reduction. Doesn't require the brass bushing for the starter shaft. Starts quick now!


Into a 020 trans? Interesting!


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Well I had no idea that Centra II wheels came in 16's! So I bought them for my rocco eventhough it's at least a year away from running let alone driving lol


----------



## 81.scirocco.S (Jan 16, 2008)

Did an oil change and changed out the Coolant temp sensor.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Finally got the brakes sorted. Swapped out the booster, master cylinder, bent up new front lines, and bent the rear drum hardlines to meet up with the soft lines coming off the rear discs. Bled the system and got fluid flowing to all 4 calipers, pedal is a bit mushy still but since. Only thing that I did wrong is put the mk2 rocco rear disc prop valves in the wrong locations in the MC. Went to put the coolant reservoir back in place and realized that the prop valve should have been in the rear MC port on the drivers side, not the front as the brake line was fouling on it. Rain tray had been hacked out of the car in the past by a PO so I had to clean up some jagged metal on the drivers side between the brake booster and the fender. Fortunately the booster and bracket were already out so made that pretty easy. Got the m22x1.5 plugs for the injector ports and installed them into the head as well putting new studs for the exhaust manifold and for the carb intake manifold. Passenger side axle is installed as well. Planning on putting the car on the ground tonight and torquing down the axle bolts as well as the cv bolts.

Got it in a state where I can tow it as I need to move it out of my driveway for a few days because they are re-paving on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Brownrocco is still being re assembled for its trek across Australia ( by trailer or truck ), 

Bluerocco is still having the underside tickled to remove the factory body schutz... ( manual removal as to try and retain as much factory primer as possible .. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: )

Both doors and one guard have been blocked and primered, other guard is almost done. Next up is the hood... :thumbup:


----------



## Vdubtecher (Jul 16, 2017)

Finally got my Scirocco running for the first time in 5 years. https://youtu.be/jTVIrZ8iXog

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Vdubtecher said:


> Finally got my Scirocco running for the first time in 5 years.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Vdubtecher said:


> Finally got my Scirocco running for the first time in 5 years. https://youtu.be/jTVIrZ8iXog
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Sounds good! Haven't heard the sound of a lopey 8v in a while.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdubtecher (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'm hoping to make it to Cincy this year!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Vdubtecher said:


> Thanks guys! I'm hoping to make it to Cincy this year!


What cam are you running?


----------



## Vdubtecher (Jul 16, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> What cam are you running?


No idea. Po installed it. I think it's an Autotech cam. It has an adjustable gear as well. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

It´s friday. That means....weekend. :thumbup:

So I gave my daily a quick wash.....it was nasty....


----------



## 02Jettadude (Oct 29, 2010)

Bought Scirocco, a Scirocco :laugh:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

These wheels! :heart::thumbup:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

02Jettadude said:


> Bought Scirocco, a Scirocco :laugh:


Love the color. My '82 was the same color. Is it an '82? 

I think it's the best color for a Scirocco II.


----------



## 02Jettadude (Oct 29, 2010)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Love the color. My '82 was the same color. Is it an '82?
> 
> I think it's the best color for a Scirocco II.


Yeah 82 16v swap


----------



## 02Jettadude (Oct 29, 2010)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Love the color. My '82 was the same color. Is it an '82?
> 
> I think it's the best color for a Scirocco II.


The cat Scirocco is a 2018 w/ a Dumbass swap :laugh:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

02Jettadude said:


> Yeah 82 16v swap


Yeah, I just looked at your "New Toy" thread again.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

02Jettadude said:


> The cat Scirocco is a 2018 w/ a Dumbass swap :laugh:


My brother got a cat that I think is a late 2019 or early 2020 model. She likes to watch soccer on TV.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Installed the radiator cover made by Dreadnought Customs in the UK.
Very nice piece. Cleans up the engine bay pretty good.

Mav.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VW Maverick said:


> Installed the radiator cover made by Dreadnought Customs in the UK.
> Very nice piece. Cleans up the engine bay pretty good.


This guy makes some very high quality products. :thumbup::beer:

I got the headlight black trims and the rear speaker covers from him. :thumbup::thumbup:

I just looked at the rad 2 hours ago with all the damaged fins and now you're telling me I need the rad cover... :banghead: :laugh:

Oh and I sat down in the passenger seat of my Scirocco. Too much stuff in the garage to get in the driver seat.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Left front CV axle.
Couple shots of my Satin Black painted MK3 transmission I put in recently when I did the clutch. That's when I found the axle leak. 
Then I washed it. Used the last of the rain to my advantage. 

Mav. 









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rabbit Farmer said:


>


That's some serious **** right there! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's some serious **** right there! :thumbup::thumbup:


Going to get better.... lots more to do on this car.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> That's some serious **** right there!


This is pic #1045 - see #1044 for another view including the tubes welded right at the shock mounts. Not messiung around.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

MacGruber said:


> This is pic #1045 - see #1044 for another view including the tubes welded right at the shock mounts. Not messiung around.


Lots of crazy stuff with this car. Good content starts *HERE* with the most recent update *HERE* and the photo gallery is included in *THIS* post.

I have lofty plans for the car to modernize a lot of the components to make it a competitive car.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Recovered the B-pillars and door trim with some new vinyl. 

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Galaxy S20+


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

VW Maverick said:


> Recovered the B-pillars and door trim with some new vinyl.


 I did that, what, 2 years ago(?) - well worth the (not a lot of) time to do it. Car looks so much better. 

Me: Car still sleeping under her blanket. But, finally found a set of rear shoulder belts (manual-adjust, unfortunately - not the uber-rare retractor belts). $70 from someone in England. 
Isaac will be happy - as of October, he was hitting his head on the headliner, climbing into the harness seat. Shoulder belts mean that I can swap that out for a high-back booster, netting him a few more inches of head clearance.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Well, I haven't done anything to the Scirocco today...*

...because I don't even have "it" yet, nor do I have any precise plan beyond a lingering bucket-list item. 

But I _did_ get the donor:









It's a low-miles 2003 Audi TT 225Q with AWD and a 6-speed gearbox. It came with an APR upgrade that yields 263hp/267 ft.lbs on 93 octane. It has soft rocker panels so it's the perfect donor. It's fast even at 3200 lbs and (news to me) it has no turbo lag even cruising in 6th gear.

The Stepchild weighs 2050 lbs, so I'm hoping to finish a similarly minimized mk1 at 2200 lbs (50 lbs less for being a mk1 but 200 lbs more for the AWD swap). That's 8.4 lbs/hp with plenty of torque to back it up.

Beyond securing a decent mk1, I've gotta sell the two 16Vs to make room. LMK if you or anyone you know might be interested. "Daun, please pick up a white courtesy phone!"

I realize everyone will want me to use a rusted out mk1, but please forgive me that I prefer to start with a solid car that is nicely spent but no worse. I promise I won't cut up a creampuff. LMK of any leads. "Daun, please pick up a white courtesy phone again!"


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh boy, wow :thumbup:
This should be fun


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

@ echassin: Hell Yeah! I´m in for a build thread. :thumbup:

I played some car tetris in my workshop and switched the "Fat Lady" with the "Punisher" who was in build-position on the jacks and gave her a good first wash in 2020 and some time in the beautiful sun today. 





Then I tokk some tools and changed the valve cover gasket on my wifes Scirocco 2 16V. 

Spring is around the corner....time to get to work on the cars again. :thumbup:

Can´t believe I didn´t drive the Fat Lady until now this year....at least I drive my daily every day.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> ...because I don't even have "it" yet, nor do I have any precise plan beyond a lingering bucket-list item.
> 
> But I _did_ get the donor:


Cathy and Drew may be looking for parts from your donor, since they both have 225s in their stable nowadays.





echassin said:


> Beyond securing a decent mk1, I've gotta sell the two 16Vs to make room. LMK if you or anyone you know might be interested. "Daun, please pick up a white courtesy phone!"
> 
> I realize everyone will want me to use a rusted out mk1, but please forgive me that I prefer to start with a solid car that is nicely spent but no worse. I promise I won't cut up a creampuff. LMK of any leads. "Daun, please pick up a white courtesy phone again!"


I'll have to do some thinking on buyers for the 16v cars. The automatic could be fun to find a buyer for but... well, lemme see. Maybe Petra and Margret need to trade Sciroccos - that would get you a donor Mk 1 in the process. Can't say I'd be thrilled about that one being cut up but I know if anyone would carry the project through it'd be you.

Sorry for the ramble. Back to lurking.


----------



## Felginator (Mar 18, 2018)

Firstly, the steering column badly needed a rebuild. Found the plastic cage for the needle bearing and the bearing itself partying it up down by the universal joint. The wheel was flapping around like a hot dog down a hallway. I purchased a rebuild kit from MK1 Engineering. Super nice quality parts and the pictures on their product page made the rebuild super easy.

Column rebuild kit link here.

Next up, I installed LED instrument cluster bulbs. I can finally see all of the gauges at night! The LEDs are part number B8.3D and are plug and play in the cluster. The LEDs purchased are natural white, but the green filter in the cluster really gives it that fighter jet cockpit vibe. The LEDs are dimmable as well so the dimmer wheel in the headlight switch still works as normal. 

Cluster LEDs link here.

Also went for a drive and nothing fell off that I touched so that is a plus. Everyone loves pictures!

Broken column 










Rebuilt column 










Fighter jet status 










Beautiful day for a drive!










- Evan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Felginator said:


> Next up, I installed LED instrument cluster bulbs. I can finally see all of the gauges at night! The LEDs are part number B8.3D and are plug and play in the cluster. The LEDs purchased are natural white, but the green filter in the cluster really gives it that fighter jet cockpit vibe. The LEDs are dimmable as well so the dimmer wheel in the headlight switch still works as normal.
> 
> Cluster LEDs link here.
> 
> ...


Cool. I need to get LEDs for my dashboard. Already have LEDs for the outside lamps, minus the headlamps.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Some pics from the last 2 days....startes out with putting my summer tires back on my daily. 

Then I got to work on the Scirocco 2 16V of my wife and my Scirocco 1 ´78 widebody...

The 16v got a oil change fpor the gear box and a new clutch cable and a new distributor. Also rebuild the old one. 

Then I put my hands on some parts of my GTI engine...I want all that old rusty crap gone....so I put in the new water pump & thermostat and ripped the old radiator out to replace it with a new one next week.  As I was doing this I thought now I have time and enought space to clean up some more stuff...So I began to strip down almost the entire engine harness and rewirde everythng with nice new black cloth tape.  All the water hoses came new and the starter had to go under surgery to make it nice and shiny again. Still the original part from 1978...so it was time to bring some shine back... The only problem is when you bring shine back on some parts everything else starts to look crappy...it´s a vicious cycle. 

































Now waiting on some new parts and the first drive this year...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ Looks great! Extra bling is always nice.

Alice received a mostly crack-free dash today. And a tank of ethanol-free fuel.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Almost done....and with a unplanned watercooler-upgrade. Same look, but much bigger. Just had to make some adapters to make everything fit. 

30 minutes ago..


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Finally got the linkage for the Webers and a few other little odds and sods. Hopefully by the time this whole covid-19 tomfoolery is done and over with I'll have her back on the road.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Got some Euro headlights for my Scirocco 16v, just need some adjustors 
Bought them in Scirocco classifieds from *wrh3*

http://www.billswebspace.com/SHL1.jpg
http://www.billswebspace.com/SHL2.jpg


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Did 2 full GTI engine rebuilds in the last two days. Why two? Well....the first engine block cracked while tightening the cylinderhead bolts.... Well.......f*ck....:banghead:

But....since 30 minutes the replacement engine is almost done...

Pictures follow...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

So yesterday I got this far...engine build for a good friend of mine.

Corrado G60 oil pump for better oil flow...a mod that I like to do on almost all my engine builds...









Well.....f*ck....



So I was lucky to have one last old GTI engine block in my stock...they´re pretty rare...but it doesn´t help....it´s one of my buddies...now he owes me an engine...

So I pulled the old crappy thing out of my stock an started the full rebuild again with all seals, new bearings etc.



[/URL

[URL=https://www.directupload.net]











I was this far yesterday...today I had do do it all over again to come back to this point.



So I had to work harder today...










[/URL]


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Cad plating, the final frontier :thumbup:


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

All Eyez on Me- that is amazing work on the engine build. I am interested to see more on what it takes to rebuild this engine as I may try an tackle it myself after a professional machining. The areas that have me most concerned is the intermediate shaft and the proper procedures for replacing the bearings, upgrading the oil pump such as what you have done with the G60 unit and what else is required to make it work, and then the final process of degreeing in properly the block with the head when going back together. Oh I have many other concerns like properly shimming the valves etc. but there is good information available on that. Would love to see a proper full engine rebuild how to on here if anyone is ambitious enough.:wave:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hoffa said:


> All Eyez on Me- that is amazing work on the engine build. I am interested to see more on what it takes to rebuild this engine as I may try an tackle it myself after a professional machining. The areas that have me most concerned is the intermediate shaft and the proper procedures for replacing the bearings, upgrading the oil pump such as what you have done with the G60 unit and what else is required to make it work, and then the final process of degreeing in properly the block with the head when going back together. Oh I have many other concerns like properly shimming the valves etc. but there is good information available on that. Would love to see a proper full engine rebuild how to on here if anyone is ambitious enough.:wave:


The Bentley has 99% of the info you need to rebuilt the motor.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The Bentley has 99% of the info you need to rebuilt the motor.




Absolutely correct. I´m using german literature. But as a collector as I am I have the Bentley too. :laugh:


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The Bentley has 99% of the info you need to rebuilt the motor.


Well shoot, you don't say! 
Edit- I mean by this that I should dig into it for some deep reading. I've actually not spent much time in the Bentley for this level of work so glad to know it's there thanks.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

I just spotted that vacuum hose system in the VAG parts index. "Surge pump" vacuum system - one on eBay for instance - eBay.uk for a Scirocco GTI MKII. 


The gushing over new parts ignores those N/A vacuum parts.

1.5L engine? I read of the 1.6L putting out 110HP without having to meet USA emissions/gas mileage regulations.
Posters are required to tell us if the engine is bored out you know.

Also Cadmium Plating hopefully via a newer non-cyanide process.
https://www.pcimag.com/articles/95782-cadmium-plating-alternatives


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

All Eyez on me said:


> [/URL]


Since the day Timbo showed this to me, I always use the MK3 steel gasket. Much stronger.

techtonicstuning.com/&products_id=1598


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

All Eyez on me said:


> Well.....f*ck....


Oops...

I did the same thing some years ago... :banghead:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

All Eyez on me said:


>


That is some awesome work! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! I always try my best.


----------



## nitemareglitch (Aug 19, 2005)

*Brought my new MK2 home*

Got her home and gave her a quick bath before the sunset. This is my second one and am looking forward to getting to all of the ins and outs. She is a complete survivor, 8v.


----------



## Aquadelic (Jul 22, 2019)

nitemareglitch said:


> Got her home and gave her a quick bath before the sunset. This is my second one and am looking forward to getting to all of the ins and outs. She is a complete survivor, 8v.


She's _so_ pretty 


Today I decided to get to the bottom of my squealing belts. Power steering belt was loose, but while inspecting I noticed my A/C compressor was incredibly loose, one of the bracket bolts was missing. Also noticed the bottom the bracket looks to have bust at some point in its life but still holds quite well. So I installed new bolts, tensioned the compressor. Alternator belt now loose, so tensioned that. The P/S belt has given me trouble since day one, and have found I keep losing the tensioner bolt. Luckily I have a lot of spares that work. 

Turns out I have the wrong PS belt on, measurement shows its 1cm too big (fairly new belt, 2 years old, maybe 5,000 miles/~8,000km). I realized this after finding this gem: http://www.timbox.net/technotes/belts/ Holy ****** has that saved me with cross referencing part numbers. Makes sense why I've had to go to extremes to get that particular belt in spec.

About to test drive and hopefully no squealing. Not the attention I like  Also going to order the proper belt (thanks to Timob/Timbo) (? Did I get the name right I keep seeing both written).

Anyway, I love reading these updates because it inspires me to get into the garage!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Scored a set of Mk2 Scirocco euro bumpers on Ebay UK


----------



## Felginator (Mar 18, 2018)

I finished up the install of a new radio today. It's a Continental/VDO TR7412UB-OR. I wanted something with Bluetooth which also looks like it could have been there from the beginning. I think it fits the bill nicely. It looks way nicer than anything available from Crutchfield (except for that Blaupunkt Bremen SQR 46 which retails for $450). It powers a set of four 4x6" Hifonics ZS46CX speakers. It sounds very nice for what it is and for what it all cost.

The radio and harness was sourced from ECS Tuning. Radio link here and adapter harness link here. The speakers are available from one seller on eBay, link here (I purchased the set I have at least a year ago). The speakers do fit everywhere without any additional modification. An antenna adapter was also required which I sourced from Amazon, link here.




























- Evan


----------



## CraigYoung (Jun 25, 2005)

After 16 years it was time for a new set of wheels. I really wanted a set of 1552 snowflakes but after many failed attempts of trying to buy them and it never working out I decided to go with the original snowflakes. I ended up saving a set from the junk yard and got them refinished. I’m really happy how they turned out!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

CraigYoung said:


> I ended up saving a set from the junk yard and got them refinished. I’m really happy how they turned out!



Makes for even a better story. They look great.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Those are awesome! Did you have a local wheel shop redo them? Wondering how much it would set me back to have a similar set refinished?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Those Snowflake wheels look fantastic!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Scirocco16 said:


> Wondering how much it would set me back to have a similar set refinished?


About 5 years ago I had a set blasted bare, powdercoated OEM charcoal, recut, and powdercoated clear for $750.

The result definitely looks professionally done, akin to a car that has been professionally resprayed to "wholesale" standards. That is to say: they look great but the fact that they were redone is apparent on close inspection.

Just my experience, others' may vary.


----------



## CraigYoung (Jun 25, 2005)

Scirocco16 said:


> Those are awesome! Did you have a local wheel shop redo them? Wondering how much it would set me back to have a similar set refinished?


Thank you! I had a wheel shop in Portland Maine redo them. They straighten, fix cracks, and curb rash if needed, then strip, remachine the faces, and powdercoat. The 4 wheels cost me $500.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Took her out for the first time since the build and it boosted to 20 psi!! Shes safe at home now so we need to do some re routing so that doesn’t happen uncontrolled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

markeysscirocco said:


> Took her out for the first time since the build and it boosted to 20 psi!! Shes safe at home now so we need to do some re routing so that doesn’t happen uncontrolled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Glad you are driving this Scirocco, even if it needs some more adjustments


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

markeysscirocco said:


> Took her out for the first time since the build and it boosted to 20 psi!! Shes safe at home now so we need to do some re routing so that doesn’t happen uncontrolled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats! Now I want to know how it sounds.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Imagine 3” stainless all the way back to a Borla 3” turbo muffler. I’ll post it when she’s ready!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brixy (May 30, 2014)

*Bored with Covid messing up any car show plans*

Was a beautiful day in Ontario Canada yesterday and no matter how much searching I did on the net could not find any car shows as COVID has nixed them for now. Decided I would create my own car show in my back yard as my antique cars had all had a bath earlier in the day.










Then just to add to my insanity i snapped a photo of the models of my cars which my daughter and I made a few years back.










A few more nice pics for good measure:



















Can't wait for the new BBS style wheels and new rubber to arrive from England-shipped on Friday!


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Those matching models are hilarious


----------



## ROC DOC (Apr 10, 2002)

I've had a 9a longblock (2L 16v) in my garage for decades and just now getting around to refreshing the engine to put in my 1980 Scirocco.

Today I replaced the front crank seal. All seals will eventually be replaced as it has been sitting for so long.

Anybody have good shortcuts for replacing the cam seal?

I don't want to disassemble the camshaft and I don't have the special tool....


Wear that damn mask!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ROC DOC glad to see you are working on a new engine for the 80, which I have seen in person once at your house in I believe 2007 or 2008 with Vortex member Sirocco.

I am also getting ready to build the same a new engine for my 87 which has a 2.0 16v 9A already in it, but has been sitting for awhile with unknown mileage.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Cam seal on a 16v (or an 8v) is stupid-easy: Just remove the first cam cap. Slide the old seal out. Slide the new one in, and bolt the cap back on.


----------



## ROC DOC (Apr 10, 2002)

cuppie said:


> Cam seal on a 16v (or an 8v) is stupid-easy: Just remove the first cam cap. Slide the old seal out. Slide the new one in, and bolt the cap back on.


Excellent news thank you!


----------



## ROC DOC (Apr 10, 2002)

California 16v said:


> ROC DOC glad to see you are working on a new engine for the 80, which I have seen in person once at your house in I believe 2007 or 2008 with Vortex member Sirocco.
> 
> I am also getting ready to build the same a new engine for my 87 which has a 2.0 16v 9A already in it, but has been sitting for awhile with unknown mileage.


Yes I remember! Good luck on the engine


----------



## halbro (Mar 26, 2010)

Relayed the horns so they actually honk, and wrestled with the 2 1/4 inch exhaust to get a bit more clearance. Test drove and found it doesn’t hit the inside of the tunnel nearly as bad.


----------



## ROC DOC (Apr 10, 2002)

Just the rear main seal today......I bit tricky to get it around correctly without springing the spring if you know what I mean!


----------



## ROC DOC (Apr 10, 2002)

Did center crank gear bolt today and hit a homerun!

Countered the torque well


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Gave mine a nose job. No more front plates needed in Ohio.


----------



## Mike Drew (Aug 27, 2002)

Last week, the fuel pump quit on my silver ‘81 S so I got towed home, bought a new pump on Amazon, it didn’t fit, so bought a different one which I’m still waiting for.

Just now, I was driving one of my red ‘81 S cars to return the first pump, when suddenly out of nowhere the right front quarter window shattered! It was over 100 degrees out and I guess it couldn’t take it anymore. I ‘fixed’ it with clear packing tape when I got home, then put a ‘WTB’ ad in the scirocco parts classifieds.

Sigh.....

If anybody knows of a right front 75-81 quarter window available please PM or email me. Thanks!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My seats had a lot off butt-miles on them. The tilt mechanisms broke years ago. The knobs for angle adjustment are long gone. the metal frame was coming through the bolsters. Many of the wires in the back were broken. They came in my first Scirocco that I bought in 2001. I've dutifully swapped them into every car I've owned.

So time for a change. I found this leather set of seats, front and back from an 87 16v. They're really nice, and most importantly, every single thing WORKS!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I am jealous, Timob - that driver's seat is in better condition than mine is. My outer (left) bolsters are getting a bit worn, in their old age...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

cuppie said:


> I am jealous, Timob - that driver's seat is in better condition than mine is. My outer (left) bolsters are getting a bit worn, in their old age...


Me too, I'd love nice leathers like that for our 16Vs!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Aaand I bought some Lexol and now my car is too nice to drive.



















They aren't sciroccojim/echassin perfect, but they're Timob perfect.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> They aren't sciroccojim/echassin perfect, but they're Timob perfect.


They look great!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> They look great!


Totally agree! Fabulous!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I ended up getting Coraddo leathers for a lot less than having oem ones re done in leather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GanjaSWAGEN (Jun 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Well, my radiator fan started squeaking last year. This summer, it got really bad. :laugh: 
So, today, that got replaced! New Vemo fan motor: ~$80.


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

Over the last week I have taken off the two front fenders, so I can put on new ones, so in about 3 to 4 weeks, I can start a full tear down and rebuild project.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

ldboehm said:


> I can start a full tear down and rebuild project.


I hope you'll start a build thread with lots of pics, we've been short on those lately and they're really enjoyable.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

GanjaSWAGEN said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks a lot better with those teardrop wheels. Good choice.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This is more of a “What I _didn’t_ do” post, but I picked up a lightly used sunroof seal from Facebook Scirocco group. It arrived yesterday morning and I was all ready to tear into when I realized I’m going to have the car repainted at some point, so best to wait until that’s done. My current seal is brittle and grey and has overspray from the last respray.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This is more of a “What I _didn’t_ do” post, but I picked up a lightly used sunroof seal from Facebook Scirocco group. It arrived yesterday morning and I was all ready to tear into when I realized I’m going to have the car repainted at some point, so best to wait until that’s done. My current seal is brittle and grey and has overspray from the last respray.


Are you going to remove all glass and seals before the repaint? Every bit of rubber on the outside of my '78 had overspray after the body shop repainted it.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This is more of a “What I _didn’t_ do” post, but I picked up a lightly used sunroof seal from Facebook Scirocco group. It arrived yesterday morning and I was all ready to tear into when I realized I’m going to have the car repainted at some point, so best to wait until that’s done. My current seal is brittle and grey and has overspray from the last respray.



I am in the same position at moment, except my replacement seal is new from a VW dealership that had one on the shelf, cost was $98.00 before local tax.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

California 16v said:


> I am in the same position at moment, except my replacement seal is *new from a VW dealership* that had one on the shelf, cost was $98.00 before local tax.




Picked this one up for $45.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Are you going to remove all glass and seals before the repaint? Every bit of rubber on the outside of my '78 had overspray after the body shop repainted it.


Not sure - I haven't even started looking into shops. New clutch comes first. The car was repainted once before; the windows and seals were not removed, and there's a very small amount of overspray, but overall they did a great job.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Picked this one up for $45.


That's a great deal.

This is where I picked mine.
mk1engineering.com/genuine-vw-mk1-rabbit-gti-scirocco-golf-jetta-sunroof-seal-new

I'm with you. I'm going to wait until I paint the car before I replace the seal.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Got another part for my 87 Scirocco 16v today after waiting 3 months for it to arrive from Lativa. The part is 533.813.301, S2 rear panel the Euro part made by VW/Karmann in Germany, originally from VW Classic parts, has the smaller number plate panel for non North American market Sciroccos. This part will replace the current damaged panel on my 87. Plan to have this part on my Scirocco, along the with the Euro bumpers I got for it back in June of this year, before the next Cincy


----------



## alien1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Not sure where to start. I've been building mine for almost 10 years. I also watch this forum...haven't posted much, but I sure learned a lot. Today I installed the brake booster and I painted the transmission bottom and top mounts gloss black. I'm hoping to have the engine in next weekend. Tomorrow I'll be marrying the engine to the tranny right after I do the clutch. I still have to remove the old pressure plate so I'll see if I need a new rear seal. 

Hmm. Some background: I've owned my 1986 8v since 1991. Without giving away my age I was a teenager then. I took her off the road in 2009, but I did do a body restoration at that point. I collected a bunch of part over the years and started putting her back together. Send the kids off to university and so on. Last year I found a donor that I could not pass up. So, I bought it. It only had 152,XXX km. I started it and it ran. Plus I got a bunch of goodies with it. This is where I went hard core into putting my rocco back together. The donor (body was ****) had such great parts on it that rather than removing the engine, my dad and I, cut off the front of the donor and removed the engine, tranny, axles, fuel injection in one piece. It was so much nicer to take things apart with the engine out of the vehicle. From the donor the rear beam is immaculate. It and the sway bar look like new. Doesn't look like a repaint as there is no pitting or over spray. It's literally pristine. The rear brake lines were stainless, bonus. Too bad my axle studs broke. I drilled them out and installed new bolts and nuts. Another goodie that came extra with the donor was an additional new fuel tank. Yup, I replaced the entire fuel system. New tank, new lines except that white plastic thingy where all the hoses connect. I used the one from the donor as it had less than half the miles of mine. Actually yesterday my wife and I finished bending up new hard fuel lines entering the bay and following the firewall. I would rather change a head gasket than replace the tank and the entire fuel delivery system. And I did put in a dash (also from donor and no cracks) and new carpet that I bought years ago. The only bummer is my original interior was tan and the donor was black. Since I used the donor dash I decided to follow the theme. Yup, I put in the seats from the donor...almost. Mine came with heated seats and the donor did not. So, I swapped the seats. The donor foam was so much better than mine, but I reused my base for the heating element. That way I didn't have to cut any wires. Turned out great considering that the donor's upholstery was completely washed twice so it really does look new.

Anyhow, we'll see how late we go tomorrow. The plane is to join the engine to tranny so over the week I can port the head to match intake and exhaust.

Why do they call them Sciroccos anyways? Form my point of view they should be called heroine.

Cheers!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Without giving away my age, my teenage years were in the past when I bought my first new Scirocco in 1978. 

Scirocco is a hot desert wind. 

Heroine? Female hero?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today was a day of cleaning. Preparing the 9A to go back into the car.









Some damage has revealed itself. I'm not sure if this goes all the way through the case. Looks like the bolts came out of the CV at some point, and the washer thingy machined itself a slot. Then it probably departed violently, creating the lower gash.









But it came pretty clean considering how caked it was. The champion chemical of the day is Spray Nine.









I also installed a new boot/clamp on the inner tie rod. New shoplight is an Astro Pneumatic 65SL. It charges via USB, has a dimable cob, and a spotlight. It has a really strong magnet on a swivel, and a hook. Pretty pleased with it!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TheTimob said:


> Today was a day of cleaning. Preparing the 9A to go back into the car.
> 
> But it came pretty clean considering how caked it was. The champion chemical of the day is Spray Nine.
> 
> ...


That_ is _pretty clean. It almost looks like you sandblasted it. Your Scirocco looks rally-ready. I don't remember but did you beef up the strut towers?

I treated my '78 like a rally car and it showed it. Dents in the hood from the struts bottoming out and paint peeling from the strut towers. I did get it airborne 3 times in addition to going offroad a few times and driving a local washboard road at speed. It smoothed way out over 60 MPH. Poor Scirocco! Dumb younger me! 

Where did you get the Spray Nine and the Astro Pneumatic 65SL ? I'd like to check them both out. It depends on the hook for the light if I'd buy it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> That_ is _pretty clean. It almost looks like you sandblasted it. Your Scirocco looks rally-ready. I don't remember but did you beef up the strut towers?
> 
> I treated my '78 like a rally car and it showed it. Dents in the hood from the struts bottoming out and paint peeling from the strut towers. I did get it airborne 3 times in addition to going offroad a few times and driving a local washboard road at speed. It smoothed way out over 60 MPH. Poor Scirocco! Dumb younger me!
> 
> Where did you get the Spray Nine and the Astro Pneumatic 65SL ? I'd like to check them both out. It depends on the hook for the light if I'd buy it.


So, I have both upper and lower Eurosport strut braces (4 point x-brace on the lower). No other reinforcements. I have experienced in the past with another car (my white one) what happens when the strut tower and control arm mount separates from the firewall. No good! I try to go easy on this car, but it sees a lot of dirt road here in Colorado.

Spray Nine comes from Walmart, it's near the automotive chemicals. It is a great cleaner for other stuff too, but I didn't know it was so good at degreasing until this.

The Astro Pneumatic 65SL is amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Astro-Pneumatic-Tool-65SL-Rechargeable/dp/B01JBJVC1Q/


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TheTimob said:


> So, I have both upper and lower Eurosport strut braces (4 point x-brace on the lower). No other reinforcements. I have experienced in the past with another car (my white one) what happens when the strut tower and control arm mount separates from the firewall. No good! I try to go easy on this car, but it sees a lot of dirt road here in Colorado.
> 
> Spray Nine comes from Walmart, it's near the automotive chemicals. It is a great cleaner for other stuff too, but I didn't know it was so good at degreasing until this.
> 
> The Astro Pneumatic 65SL is amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Astro-Pneumatic-Tool-65SL-Rechargeable/dp/B01JBJVC1Q/


Thanks. The strut towers never separated on my '78 so I guess they were tough enough for my abuse although I only drove it like I stole it for the first two or three years of its life. 

I was just at Walmart the other day but it wasn't "my" Walmart so I didn't get everything on my shopping list. The one I shopped in is laid out differently than "mine" so I couldn't find everything. I'll check at "my" Walmart the next time I shop there. I know right where to look if they haven't reorganized in the last few

I like that the light has the hook on the magnetic end.

-OE


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

I installed and tested a brand new Scirocco MK1 cluster circuit. Newly manufactured! 🙂


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Dropped the 02J trans to change out guide sleeve(tube) that was leaking out of the bell housing. 3k miles on this built upgraded trans when I bought it argh! Back in and now brake booster change! Whatever you do if you have an original brake booster dont throw it away. Have it rebuilt in the US. It’s just a huge diaphragm. All dressed up and no where can I go! Yet! Booster on the way! This is my 87’ custom built 9A 16T with just over 100 miles on it upon break in putting up [email protected] to start for break in period.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I verified the operation of the hatch lock on my 1988 Scirocco.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

markeysscirocco - that color is absolutely stellar!

Today I sorted a bunch of spare parts, and used what I found to re-attach my poor driver's side door panel better. My door panel is torn in 7 places, has holes, missing the carpet, and missing 3 clips from the top. I haven't been able to find a new one!


----------



## alien1 (Oct 7, 2009)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Without giving away my age, my teenage years were in the past when I bought my first new Scirocco in 1978.
> 
> Scirocco is a hot desert wind.
> 
> Heroine? Female hero?


I didn't want to trigger the word police on heroin. The car is more like a drug than anything else.


----------



## alien1 (Oct 7, 2009)

I now replaced the rear seal. Dropped the pan too and cleaned it all out, fitted a new gasket and RTV sealant. Did the same for the valve cover. Changing the engine mount was the worst. I don't think there is an "easy" way of getting the old one pressed out. And, I had the new one in the freezer for 2 days and it still didn't want to go. But, with lots of cursing and plenty of Jack she went in. Now all I have to do is put the engine in the car. Hoping for next weekend.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

alien1 said:


> I now replaced the rear seal. Dropped the pan too and cleaned it all out, fitted a new gasket and RTV sealant. Did the same for the valve cover. Changing the engine mount was the worst. I don't think there is an "easy" way of getting the old one pressed out. And, I had the new one in the freezer for 2 days and it still didn't want to go. But, with lots of cursing and plenty of Jack she went in. Now all I have to do is put the engine in the car. Hoping for next weekend.


 Next time, there's an easier way: Don't try to press it out (without the correct arbor set, it's near impossible, as you've found.) 
Press is for installing. Sawzall is for removing.  
Notch the shell at two points, ~180* apart. Whack mount out with hammer & chisel (the notches allow the shell to collapse, relieving the press fit.) 

The reason that I say "next time": There will likely be a next time. Most of them suck. I had a right mount collapse over winter storage. 
fredybender's mounts are much better 
https://www.tech-53.com/category-s/102.htm


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

All true ^^^

I will add that in my experience with the passenger mount, you basically have to choose:

Either it's juuuust soft enough that nothing in the car vibrates but the mount will fail periodically, or it's a wee bit firmer, in which case it will longer, but every ufcking wire that isn't zip-tied under the dash will buzz till the engine warms up and softens the rubber mount a tad.

I've tried firmer mounts, adding urethane to OEM mounts, adding silicone (a bit softer(, and the best I've found so far is to press scraps of 3/8" fuel injection hose into the upper air gaps in the mount. A bit cheesy, but so far so good.


----------



## alien1 (Oct 7, 2009)

cuppie said:


> Next time, there's an easier way: Don't try to press it out (without the correct arbor set, it's near impossible, as you've found.)
> Press is for installing. Sawzall is for removing.
> Notch the shell at two points, ~180* apart. Whack mount out with hammer & chisel (the notches allow the shell to collapse, relieving the press fit.)
> 
> ...


I have a ball joint press for a solid axle and one of the pieces did fit. I was scared to used though fearing I'll deform the mount so I voluntarily tortured myself with a brass hammer to tap it in. The freezing did help to get it started.

I was thinking about the urathane mount as well, but decided against it. I'm already running a urathane mount at the back of the tranny and front of the engine so the driver and passenger I wanted to keep rubber.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I had old mounts removed and new mounts pressed at the dealer but they got the transmission mount upside down. I figured it out when the engine wouldn't line up. This was back around 1982. 

I have no idea if a VW dealer even has a press these days but you'd have to bring the Bentley (or a copy of the page) to show them which way to press the new mount in.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Window Tint and vinyl on the B-pillars


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

*Use MacPherson Strut Compressor, spare steelie & drilled angle*

The Bentley says to use a hacksaw to cut through the steel mounting relieving the press fit pressure.
No problem on the right mount but what about the left mount not much room for a blade.











See most of the mount pushed out now can use a hacksaw:










-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pressing in the new mount - can't believe it went in straight.











Thanks to someone else's post I did not paint the bracket first - now its drenched in paint.
At the end the mount sticks out - I just made a spacer to keep pressing it in.
What I didn't know until now is that a HOLE SAW will cut ANYTHING so I could've cut a big hole in steel plate instead of wood.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Long time without writin g here. I had a spontanios surgery and wasn´t able to do anything on the cars. But this was 3 weeks ago and it´s time to do some things...:thumbup:

Recap of the last 4 days working...the 16V of my wife is going to get a new paintjob. So we dissamselmbled everything to make it ready for the painter. 

So we took one last ride with some other Scirocco enthusiasts last week an made some nice pictures before we took it all apart. 



5 days later...



















The work that nobody really likes...





Now the car is ready. We´re just waiting for some small bits (new door hinges) to put on and then it´s going to the painter. 

Hope to have it back soon and put it back together. Plan is to have it back on the streets in 3 weeks, because it´s my wifes daily. So we need to hurry up and get things going.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Replaced the right side motor mount, now I need to do the other 3


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Got the 16V of my wife from the painter yesterday....rebuilding process has started. :thumbup:



















We need to go to business after work. Because my wife needs her daily back asap.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

*Nice Fresh paint!*

Man that looks good. You did it right removing everything too. Don't you just love a fresh paint job? :thumbup:


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

hot damn, that's a sweet paint job!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful paint !

What's the strip painted black? I don't recognize that part and I've torn down a few of these


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Maybe it's the sunroof wind spoiler?

Maybe a Grille spoiler.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Maybe it's the sunroof wind spoiler?
> 
> Maybe a Grille spoiler.


I have no idea what that is.


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

sunroof wind spoiler! 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, that explains why I didn't recognize it: mine are missing


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

TheTimob said:


> Maybe it's the sunroof wind spoiler?
> 
> .


100 points earned! :thumbup:

Did look crappy...that´s why I painted it new in flat black.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

All Eyez on me, Great looking final result the paint looks wunderbar :thumbup:

Is the GTX badge new to this Scirocco, I do not remember seeing it on it before you had it painted?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thanks! But this isn´t the final result....more buffimg and coating is about to come when it´s assembled back together. 

The GTX emblem is in the same spot as it ever was and original. I wanted to clean it, but my wife likes it there. So I put it back on. 

Now I have to wait till my wife has finished putting in the new ceiling and for some fresh zinced bits that are still missing before I can put the door panels back in.

And if that wasn´t enough I put the rear axle back into the other red Scirocco that I restore to sell....all this after I worked for the whole day in my regular job as a mechanic (for this silly new car stuff).

But I´m getting a little bit tired slowly but surely....so much work going on here.....you can´t imagine...:banghead:


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

*Road Trip to the Gas Station*

After replacing Spark Plugs (silver core) and Distributor Rotor, [SMP sells R=0 ohm instead of 1kohm], 
I did a test drive - went to the Mobil station and this is what I saw walking out:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Made a little more progress...


----------



## scirocco93230 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Back on the road after 5 month*

Finally got my 87 16v back on the road after sitting on jack stands in the garage for 5 months. Replaced inner and outer tie rods, ball joints, axles, sunroof seal, new tires and rims, switched out manual crank windows to aftermarket power windows off ebay, replaced speedometer cable from 2pc with broken oxs box to 1 pc cable but can't get it to work yet. Replaced headlights with Hella H4's. Relayed the headlights several years ago so it was just plug and play. Still need to find some guide rails for sunroof, need to get it aligned, replace the seat slider guides and figure out the hard cold start issue. Took so long due to a couple of surgeries that limited use of my right arm. Need to get these small projects done before my next surgery.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> Made a little more progress...


That's fantastic! 

Boy would I not be able to get in and out of that car gracefully...


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's fantastic!
> 
> Boy would I not be able to get in and out of that car gracefully...


It isn't so bad. 

You can see in the picture that the center tunnel is not in the center of the car... it is moved over about 8" to the right (very skinny passenger area). Gives me more room to get out of the car. 

The halo seat will make it a little more difficult; at least the steering wheel is removable.

Steve


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

I've been using the time that the pandemic has provided me by attacking the deferred maintenance that creeps up on everyone. After several weeks of work on the house (replace flooring, remodel two bathrooms, repair exterior railings and exposed wood, paint, etc.), a week devoted to the old Yamaha YDS-3, and a few days wrenching on the garden tractor and mower deck, the Scirocco finally got some attention.

My fuel gauge quit a few months back and I was fortunate to find a NOS fuel pickup assembly and seal on the samba. It's a 75-76 part not easy to find, but this one was in the original VW-Audi-NSU box and was plug and play. I have a fuel gauge again.

Also changed out the upper front strut mounts and associated parts. Not one of my favorite jobs, but I bought an impact wrench which helped a lot. On the ground and ready to roll.

Finally, I re-fabricated a shift rod carrier bracket from aluminum plate and realigned everything. Another 1975-only peculiarity is the bracket mounting studs on the steering rack face the rear of the car. The bracket/bushing in use from 1976 on has to be hacked and mounted to a plate made to fit like the early version. Aligned and shifting smoothly.

Since the fuel pickup change required an empty tank, I'm off to town with an empty gas can.

This is what I did on my pandemic vacation.


----------



## toastworks (Jun 2, 2000)

*Little CIS bits*

Finally back at it after breaking one of my feet last month. Tried my best to clean out a bunch of crusty CIS injectors using B12 Chemtool, Seafoam, compressed air, you name it. No real progress was made, so bit the bullet and just ordered in 4 new Bosch injectors.










Went on a wild goose chase looking for new lower injector seats -- they're not very available anymore, but I ended up with some extras.










I still have some permanent wiring to shore up, but this has got to be the reason it wasn't catching. A flow test wasn't spitting out enough fuel according to the Bentley, and the pressures everywhere else read good. Feels good to have good injectors pointing at the combustion chambers.










Car hasn't moved since March when I pulled the 1.6 out, and now that it isn't crazy hot outside, I'm dying to get her back on the road for some windy road drives to test out this new motor.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

toastworks said:


> Finally back at it after breaking one of my feet last month. Tried my best to clean out a bunch of crusty CIS injectors using B12 Chemtool, Seafoam, compressed air, you name it. No real progress was made, so bit the bullet and just ordered in 4 new Bosch injectors.


I was looking for injectors at Rock Auto a few years back and there was a company that would rebuild your existing injectors. 

I don't know if they will rebuild yours but they sell rebuilt injectors.

They are out of stock but you can get an in stock notice:

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...1.8l+l4,1285657,fuel+&+air,fuel+injector,6224

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinf...JVUK8aIaXDP69PnKydi4jB13U++kOZCleS8Pd6kJKzD8=

Here's their website if you want to eliminate the middle man:

https://www.gbreman.com/products-all

You can search their e-catalog for 1988 Scirocco or 85420116

https://www.gbreman.com/ecatalog

You would have to contact them to verify that they are correct for the 16V. 

They buy cores:

https://www.gbreman.com/cores


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

toastworks said:


> Finally back at it after breaking one of my feet last month. Tried my best to clean out a bunch of crusty CIS injectors using B12 Chemtool, Seafoam, compressed air, you name it. No real progress was made, so bit the bullet and just ordered in 4 new Bosch injectors.


By the way, did you replace the fuel filter? 

All of the Rock auto info pages for the injectors stress that the fuel filter needs to be replaced when you replace the injectors.


----------



## toastworks (Jun 2, 2000)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> By the way, did you replace the fuel filter?
> 
> All of the Rock auto info pages for the injectors stress that the fuel filter needs to be replaced when you replace the injectors.


Super cool info about all that -- I must have close to a dozen injectors in various condition I could try and sell as cores to them.

Yes, zero miles on the fuel filter. Zero miles on a most things under the hood right now other than the block, head and tranny.

That said, I've currently got a "small" filter bolted in right now. Brand new, but stock for the '79 -- bolts to the hangar on the inner fender.

The 16v PL motor takes the large fuel filter, which hangs off the air box.

Am I crippling the car by using the small old-style filter?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

toastworks said:


> Super cool info about all that -- I must have close to a dozen injectors in various condition I could try and sell as cores to them.
> 
> Yes, zero miles on the fuel filter. Zero miles on a most things under the hood right now other than the block, head and tranny.
> 
> ...


I don't know. I haven't tried a smaller fuel filter on my 16V and it has fuel problems of its own.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

More progress....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

If Heaven Forbid I'm destined to get T-boned in a car, I want it to be yours; that looks _really_ strong!


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

echassin said:


> If Heaven Forbid I'm destined to get T-boned in a car, I want it to be yours; that looks _really_ strong!


I hope I never have to test the cage. Essentially the same cage design that I am running in my MK4 Golf.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I hope you do not either, but it's the sudden stop that kills people. That does not look like there is much of a crumple zone but then again, I know nothing about roll bars. Bars are where I drink and I cannot see going to a roll bar, too many carbs.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Butcher said:


> I hope you do not either, but it's the sudden stop that kills people. That does not look like there is much of a crumple zone but then again, I know nothing about roll bars. Bars are where I drink and I cannot see going to a roll bar, too many carbs.


That is why I have a halo seat, 6pt harness, HANS, helmet, and high density (not the soft bouncy stuff) roll bar padding. The cage protects the driver's compartment so that the safety equipment attached to the driver is not compromised.


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

I've spent the latest pandemic granted garage time improving the
wiring harness. The stock low beam connector on the drivers side got
touchy a few years back so the H1/H4 euro headlights are now
integrated without the adapters. I rerouted a number of wires,
replaced a faulty fuse holder, re terminated numerous ground
connections, put everything in cable sheathing, and made a cover for
the relays that mount near the washer reservoir.

The old washer bottle itself was an issue. When removing it to do
some harness work my thumb pierced a corner and revealed a sea of
cracks. Checked online and saw a very few of the correct type, all
looking at least as bad as mine and were priced at $50 plus. Since I
had cloth, resin, and some flat white spray on the shelf, the now
reinforced original is back in place.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

first_rocc said:


> I've spent the latest pandemic granted garage time improving the
> wiring harness. The stock low beam connector on the drivers side got
> touchy a few years back so the H1/H4 euro headlights are now
> integrated without the adapters. I rerouted a number of wires,
> ...


first_rocc... nice looking car. Do you have a project thread on it? Would love to see more pictures.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> first_rocc... nice looking car. Do you have a project thread on it? Would love to see more pictures.


 Agree this is an amazing car on every level, just the right amount of originality with just the right amount of improvements. The link in the sig shows a lot more of the car, although I too would like to see more pics of it because, well, pics!

My first car was a 1975 Scirocco so I'm happy to see a really nice one.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

My first car was a 1980 Scirocco.... at least it was fuel injection.

Now I see all the images in the signature. I was looking through forum posts. Lots of detail. Very nice indeed.


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> first_rocc... nice looking car. Do you have a project thread on it? Would love to see more pictures.


I appreciate your compliment. Since I didn't get a PC until 1986, the WWW wasn't invented until 1989 (no, it was not Al Gore) , and my first digital camera came after that, most of the build was undocumented. And, it has been going on for 35 years or so, meaning progress was slow. I did read and post some during the early years to a newsgroup; rec.sport.autos.makers.vw.watercooled and then scirocco.org before moving to Vortex in 2005, but before then it was all in text. 

So I come by here mostly to see what the obviously mad echassin is doing in his well-documented effort to jack up a Mk1 body and run an Audi TT under it. That is some real dedication.

The stay at home time I've "enjoyed" recently has allowed me to go after some details, most of which are less than compelling information. Today, I'm going to change the rotted rubber boots that protect the connections to the horns. Exciting stuff!


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Wow first_rocc I was on the newsgroups back then too as well as the NewDimensions site rockin' along @ like 4800 baud! Pics each took well over a minute to load back then!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, rocking the 2400 baud modem to read on Usenet rec.auto.makers.vw.watercooled in the early '90s.


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Oh yeah, rocking the 2400 baud modem to read on Usenet rec.auto.makers.vw.watercooled in the early '90s.


I can't remember having anything slower than a Hayes 9600, and I was upgrading as soon as the next generation was released. Around the time high speed connections were proliferating, there were a lot of 56k modem references posted on Vortex. I guess today it would be called "modem shaming" to post pictures and say "56k go get a beer", "56k stay away", "56k go bake a pie", or "56k go take a nap". Actually, they are pretty funny to read.


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Cleaned out the garage to move ****** off the driveway. Neighbors called the City on me again, and they put a big red tow notice on her. Last time I got 90 days to comply. This time I got 10 days.


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

*** means white car in censor speak.


----------



## 02Jettadude (Oct 29, 2010)

Installed the 4pt brace


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Look good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

New platforms to mount (under this plate) the new camber plates. 










More in my project thread from yesterday. Some progress.

Steve


----------



## scirocco93230 (Nov 30, 2013)

Replaced the crappy lowering springs and struts. Installed H&R springs and Koni Str.T struts. I acctually hated driving my Rocco before the upgrade.
*KONI STR.T*


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

scirocco93230 said:


> Replaced the crappy lowering springs and struts. Installed H&R springs and Koni Str.T struts. I acctually hated driving my Rocco before the upgrade.
> *KONI STR.T*


What struts and lowering springs did you have before?


----------



## scirocco93230 (Nov 30, 2013)

The springs were lowering springs from ST Suspensions, not sure where the struts came from. My son said the car felt like a go-kart from one of those miniature golf places because it bounced so much. it rides like a new car now.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

scirocco93230 said:


> The springs were lowering springs from ST Suspensions, not sure where the struts came from. My son said the car felt like a go-kart from one of those miniature golf places because it bounced so much. it rides like a new car now.


Thanks. 

I put strut inserts in my '88 around 1990 or 1991 when the right front strut failed. It was right after I had it aligned. It bounced like crazy over undulations in the road and I discovered the strut was frozen. If I pushed down on the front bumper, the left would compress like normal but the right wouldn't. Then when the left rebounded, the right would lift off the ground. My right front suspension consisted of the tire. I had asked the alignment shop to check my struts and shocks and they said they were OK. The shop would not redo the alignment after I installed the strut inserts unless I paid them again. 

I think I put KYB strut inserts in it but it was a long time ago. Driving it is a visceral experience. It's not harsh per-se but when you stop on a dime you can read the date on it. I have Koni Yellow strut inserts and shocks to install when I get a round two it (around to it).


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

You’re going to love the Koni inserts. Make sure you get new strut bushings & bearings for them too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

If you do lower it, it's highly likely that the bump stops need to be modified or you'll be riding on the bump stops.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Yesterday I drove 180 miles to Port St Lucie, Florida to look at and ended up buying another Scirocco. This one is my first 1988 Scirocco 16v in Alpine White, I have owned several 87 and 88 16v Sciroccos before but they were either Red or Silver and currently own a Red 87 16v. This car is completely stock, expect for the VW 14 inch Carat Wheels, from an A2 Jetta. The speciation is Sunroof, electric windows, auto door locks (vaccum system currently not working) AC, cloth seats and door cards. I left this car with seller since it currently does not run and has not been on the road for a few years. Going to return to get this Scirocco towed back to the Tampa Bay area in next few weeks.

The plan is to drive this Scirocco or my 87 Scirocco to Cincy in June. A lot a work ahead of me to get one of these Sciroccos ready for the long rewarding drive to Dayton and back 😎


----------



## janacab (Oct 30, 2011)

I changed the gear oil on my 19th!
1988 Alpine (from VA shipped here two months ago - kept the vanity tag from that state added my own). Wow! What a difference Redline MT90 makes!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

@ Randall: Congratulations on your new purchase. Keep us posted with pics. 

@ janacab: Nice license plate. I like it! Een the cool detail to have the 53 on it as well. 👍


----------



## janacab (Oct 30, 2011)

All Eyez on me said:


> @ Randall: Congratulations on your new purchase. Keep us posted with pics.
> 
> @ janacab: Nice license plate. I like it! Een the cool detail to have the 53 on it as well. 👍


I know - so "53" works out brilliantly - our county # here in Indiana (Monroe, alphabetical numbering)... on "Karmann" - I was pleasantly surprised at the BMV when I asked if it had been taken (assumed so w/ some Ghia or Cabriolet owner ... or Corrado or a host of others having snagged it already) 
Thank you! My 19th since a 1986.5 16v purchase in 1990 ... this one ranks as one of my finest (Eurospec goodies under the hood, great Recaros inside!)


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

I replaced my starter and ignition switch. The starter was a junkyard find in 1998 when I changed the trans and was laboring on cold starts despite an almost new battery. The original ignition switch was not always operating the starter on the first try and a new one is bug-part cheap.

Work was involved changing the starter nose bushing that VW insists on implanting in the casting. Inserting a tap and turning it until the old bushing extracted itself worked great. All is back together and functioning like new.

I found nice write-ups on doing both jobs here on Vortex. Generally painless, except for the laying on the floor part.


----------



## CraigYoung (Jun 25, 2005)

I was having voltage problems with my 2.0 crossflow swap and diagnosed it to be the alternator. I bought a Bosch reman from rock auto and now the car is running great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Drove my wagon from the Tampa area of Florida to to Dalton Georgia (1/2 from the Tennessee on I-75) and back this past weekend to get Recaro seats out of a mk2 GLI. 16v to put in 87 Scirocco 16v. Now I need to modify the power bases and brackets to sit low enough when there in my Scirocco that my head does not hit the roof inside the car, before Cincy in 2 weeks.

.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Recaro seats out of a mk2 GLI. 16v to put in 87 Scirocco 16v..


do the GLI seats have the release handle to fold the seat?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Roger, I checked these Recaro seats they do have releases to fold the seat backs forward. So I'm thinking these seats might be from a GTI 16v. Since the seller I bought these seats from had several sets and my have forgotten which car he told them out of.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Since I NEVER use my Cruise Control system, I put the little microswitch in the stalk to good use.
NOW it turns ON/OFF the outer headlights hi-beams.
Instead of hitting the full-on brights, I can have both filaments going in the outer headlights.
Just need one cruise control stalk, one standard relay and separate wiring to the two headlight terminals.


----------



## Talareno (Jun 5, 2003)

The original radiator of my 87 Scirocco started to leak coolant by the battery area so decided to change it. One thing led to another and ended up replacing the oil cooler, coolant fitting just above the knock sensor (required removing upper & lower manifolds), various coolant hoses, thermostat & its cover, and radiator fan switch. The job took a few weeks as numerous other house tasks kept interrupting the work plus I cleaned the oily/dirty components as they came out:










Here is the car before I started the radiator work; it had been in storage about 10 years:


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Good Job! 👍


----------



## Apsidal (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't have a scirocco but I want to say that your cars look really well


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Talareno said:


> View attachment 111917


almost twin says "Hi" 👋


----------



## Alderstorm (Jan 17, 2004)

Cleaned up and put new seals in my proportioning valves.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

My son and I have been working on getting the 76 back on the road and drivable. Have it plumbed for both coolant and vacuum. Ran it long enough for the t-stat to open fully. Need to run a new fuel line from the tank to the engine bay. Supplies are on the way to plumb up the fuel.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday I did some more work for my friends (by me) repainted GT II. "New" automatic transmission bolted on the engine. Maybe I throw it back in next week...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Saw my 88 and 87 Scirocco 16v's today 🏁


----------



## 67ITB (Jul 10, 2017)

Pulled the gas tank along with about 2 gallons of 21 year old.... gas, turpentine, or some toxic sludge/rust mixture. 
Going to check my storage shop this week to see what I have for spare parts.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

67ITB said:


> Pulled the gas tank along with about 2 gallons of 21 year old.... gas, turpentine, or some toxic sludge/rust mixture.


I needed to drop the tank on my 9/75 build MK1 to investigate since it was an unknown quantity. Seeing your post had me preparing for the worst. Redoing the rest of fuel system and needed to know if I needed to order a new tank or if this one is salvageable.
























Some very light surface rust and some schmutz here and there. Nothing to cry over. Need to replace the filler neck to tank hose and the vent hose that goes to the top of the filler neck since they were dry rotted. Sorting the fuel system is was one of the last hurdles that we need to clear before we can get the car drivable..


----------



## 67ITB (Jul 10, 2017)

I wish mine looked that good! but... fortunately I had a brand new factory tank on the shelf at my shop! Now I am working on disassembling the lines and trying to see what if anything is salvageable. 
Public Service Announcement: Drain the fuel before storing a car for 21 years! I did this to myself! 
"its just going to be sitting for a little while"


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today the engine went back in. Before I did some cosmetics and some maintenance like oil change, belt change etc.


----------



## CrispyVW (Feb 15, 2011)

psykokid said:


> I needed to drop the tank on my 9/75 build MK1 to investigate since it was an unknown quantity. Seeing your post had me preparing for the worst. Redoing the rest of fuel system and needed to know if I needed to order a new tank or if this one is salvageable.
> 
> View attachment 128867
> 
> ...


coold to


psykokid said:


> I needed to drop the tank on my 9/75 build MK1 to investigate since it was an unknown quantity. Seeing your post had me preparing for the worst. Redoing the rest of fuel system and needed to know if I needed to order a new tank or if this one is salvageable.
> 
> View attachment 128865
> View attachment 128866
> ...


very cool seeing the inside of a gas tank. Is that a drain bolt I see in the bottom? No VW gas tank I've ever had has a drain bolt


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

CrispyVW said:


> coold to
> 
> very cool seeing the inside of a gas tank. Is that a drain bolt I see in the bottom? No VW gas tank I've ever had has a drain bolt


I'm thinking is because it's a super early build is why it has a drain bolt. I've never seen a drain in a later tank.


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

psykokid said:


> I'm thinking is because it's a super early build is why it has a drain bolt. I've never seen a drain in a later tank.


My car was built in 2/75 and the fuel tank does *not *have a drain plug.

In addition to the tank, be sure to check the filler pipe for rust. Several years ago I got to do a complete fuel system purge & cleaning *twice *because I didn't detect the rusty filler pipe..


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

first_rocc said:


> My car was built in 2/75 and the fuel tank does *not *have a drain plug.
> 
> In addition to the tank, be sure to check the filler pipe for rust. Several years ago I got to do a complete fuel system purge & cleaning *twice *because I didn't detect the rusty filler pipe..


Probably an aftermarket tank of some variety then, makes sense as to why it's in better than expected shape internally. Does the tank in your 75 have the anti surge baffle? Something that is missing in this one so another pointer towards an aftermarket replacement.. Going to scrub down the tank and look for external markings tonight. It's been venting the last few days, but still has that awful old gas smell..

Checking the filler neck is on the to do list before it all goes back together, thanks for the heads up  

Showed the boy how to use a tubing bender to bend up a new fuel line the other night, using the old line as a template.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice work on the fuel line.


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

psykokid said:


> Does the tank in your 75 have the anti surge baffle? Something that is missing in this one so another pointer towards an aftermarket replacement..


Can't recall seeing a baffle when I replaced the fuel pickup/sender a few months ago, but only quickly looked inside to confirm there was no crud. With no drain plug, I ran the tank nearly empty and jacked up the right rear wheel to run the residual fuel to the driver's side. That lowered the level enough to change the side mounted pickup without removing the tank.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

first_rocc said:


> Can't recall seeing a baffle when I replaced the fuel pickup/sender a few months ago, but only quickly looked inside to confirm there was no crud. With no drain plug, I ran the tank nearly empty and jacked up the right rear wheel to run the residual fuel to the driver's side. That lowered the level enough to change the side mounted pickup without removing the tank.


So in todays installment of this old tank : The conundrum. I'm leaning towards the tank being original-ish?? I looked all over for any sort of makers mark or stamping when I was scrubbing it down. Only thing I found was stamped numbers spaced around the seam about 12 or so in apart all the way around.










2 0 3 0 9 7 5 which may be a date.. September 3 1975 or March 9th 1975? Not sure what the two is there for.

Found a very small split that had been very slowly weeping - as evidenced by the amount of caked on built up crud around site where the split was. I cleaned it up and then wire wheeled the paint back and this is the extent of it, maybe about 3/8 of an inch long, the light high spot in the middle of this pic.










My tank has the side mounted pickup as well, but no baffle anywhere to be seen so maybe the baffle was something that came on the later CIS cars. At some point in time someone had dropped the tank and brazed closed the return port on the pickup/sender and the extra vent ports, as well as brazed this divot closed:










The drain was not added later on. I cleaned up the paint from the area and the spot where the plug is located was formed in production.

That being said I cleaned the tank in and out with simple green, scrubbed some spots on the inside with a scotch brite pad zip tied to a stick, and then rinsed it out. I used a few shop towels to mop up the majority of the left over moisture inside, rinsed with acetone to get rid of any remaining moisture and to stop any flash rusting, and finally blew out with compressed air.

Need to find someone here in Socal to boil out the tank, fix the small split and give it a good once over before I reinstall it. Since it's a super early tank i'd rather not replace it with a later top mount sender tank unless I have to.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I picked mine up on a hoist Friday, and confirmed that my power steering leak is, in fact, the rack end seals. I'll get the rack rebuilt this winter. There's a place by my house that I'll talk to about that. 
Also could use a right drive flange & seal on the trans. 

And, I still have no idea why the head just insists on weeping oil around cylinder 1.....


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Last year my OEM lower steering column bearing finally disintegrated, cobbled back together using a zip tie. A new bearing and inner race arrived from tech-53 - first-rate quality and installed with no issues. Thanks to Fred for making NLA parts available for our cars, and to Timob and others on the 'tex for your helpful tips!


----------



## MSGGrunt (Oct 28, 2021)

Replaced the hazard switch. I now have working 4-way hazards where previously only the passenger's side flashed.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

This was yesterday now, but I got it Vintage plates. 

That way I can legally drive it short distances until I get the fuel system sorted.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> This was yesterday now, but I got it Vintage plates.
> 
> That way I can legally drive it short distances until I get the fuel system sorted.


I plan to do the same with my Scirocco as I want to be able to shake down the car prior to showing up at a race and discovering the strange noises at speed.


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Noticed a cabin leak when the car was parked on an upslope in the rain, so I moved it out onto the ramped driveway during California's "Atmospheric River" storm in October to track it down. Found water under the dash near the A/C recirculation return duct. So I removed the flap box and found the sealing gasket had apparently shrunk, leaving a 1/4" gap where water could seep through if it pooled in that area. Replaced the gasket along with the one for the larger section. Sunday another significant storm is rolling in, so I'll test it again.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I bought some parts for my 81 S1 Scirocco in Newark, California : part of a front grill the side with VW badge holes in it also got some black rubber clothes hangers from an 80 S1 Scirocco at the local Pick-n-Pull. Also got rubber clothes hangers and a black insert pieces for interior door handle (same as Scirocco) from an 87 Porsche 924S at parts yard as the 80 Scirocco.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Had the exhaust cam drilled at the dizzy side for a CAS Trigger(24-1 Wheel)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 67ITB (Jul 10, 2017)

Replaced the steering column bearing/race/bushing that had disintegrated while trying to change the rack to firewall boot!
3 steps forward... 2 steps backwards on this car !!!
(although just realized now I didn't take a good pic of the actual bearing installed (Insert eye rolling emoji LOL) 
Thanks to everyone on this site who shared their pics and videos I was able to do this quicker than expected.


----------



## 67ITB (Jul 10, 2017)

RoccoGen2 said:


> Noticed a cabin leak when the car was parked on an upslope in the rain, so I moved it out onto the ramped driveway during California's "Atmospheric River" storm in October to track it down. Found water under the dash near the A/C recirculation return duct. So I removed the flap box and found the sealing gasket had apparently shrunk, leaving a 1/4" gap where water could seep through if it pooled in that area. Replaced the gasket along with the one for the larger section. Sunday another significant storm is rolling in, so I'll test it again.
> View attachment 139644
> View attachment 139645
> View attachment 139646
> View attachment 139647


I can't send a PM, but where did you get the gaskets/seals? 
Thanks

Matt


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

The seals are from Stevens Creek VW, part number 321820061D. No more leaks under the dash. I’m currently chasing down a second one in the hatch area.


----------



## 67ITB (Jul 10, 2017)

RoccoGen2 said:


> The seals are from Stevens Creek VW, part number 321820061D. No more leaks under the dash. I’m currently chasing down a second one in the hatch area.


Okay, cool thanks. I had pretty much given up on the dealer having anything for this car!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

3 days ago I bought another Scirocco, an 82 with a 2.0 litre 9A 16v engine it. This Cosmos Silver S2 is currently not running and needs an exhaust system along troubleshooting to get back on road again. Current plan is to have this type 53 back on the road again by end of this summer, maybe earlier in time for Cincy this year!


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Finished replacing the hatch seal today. Hopefully that resolves all the water intrusion issues. But I'm already gearing up to search for some new spoiler seals...


----------



## tuiterwyk (Feb 10, 2008)

RoccoGen2 said:


> Finished replacing the hatch seal today. Hopefully that resolves all the water intrusion issues. But I'm already gearing up to search for some new spoiler seals...


@RoccoGen2 any hints / tricks for removing the old seal ? Doing this right now on my Mk1.


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Yes, the headliner wraps around the body underneath the seal so there's risk of pulling the edge up and/or tearing the old liner. What worked in my case is to start at the point where the seal ends meet, gently twist one end of the old seal toward the inside of the hatch, then pull up. Worked around the perimeter using the same twist, being especially careful around the two upper corners. Beyond that, it was helpful to make practice cuts on the new seal before starting to install it, and to cut the last end after most was already installed. If I had pre-cut the seal to the length specified by ETKA, it would have been too short.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Pulled the steering rack on Saturday. Wife will drop it with a local facility for a rebuild tomorrow (leaks from both rack end seals.)


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

RoccoGen2 said:


> Finished replacing the hatch seal today. Hopefully that resolves all the water intrusion issues. But I'm already gearing up to search for some new spoiler seals...
> View attachment 181652











Scirocco Mk2 spoiler gasket set


Description VW Scirocco mk2 spoiler gasket set. available for early small spoilers and the later large spoiler equipped vehicles. The rear spoiler is a known issue for water ingress. Over time the oem gaskets shrink and allow water to pass under the spoiler and into the boot. The gaskets are...




dreadnoughtcustoms.co.uk


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Those look perfect - thanks!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Speaking of that steering rack.... 
Of course, I need new clamps for the tie rod boots. VW ETKA (at least the online one at, say, Jim Ellis) doesn't have the sizes listed, and the parts are NLA. 
I have the O-rings for the hoses (which are also NLA, and seem to supersede to a wrong size) sorted out (BMW part# 64-50-8-390-601 is the same size), but... can anyone help out a guy with some clamp sizes, before I resort to measuring them with string (which won't happen until I get a pile of parts cleaned)? 
I really would rather not resort to zip ties....


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppie said:


> Speaking of that steering rack....
> Of course, I need new clamps for the tie rod boots. VW ETKA (at least the online one at, say, Jim Ellis) doesn't have the sizes listed, and the parts are NLA.
> I have the O-rings for the hoses (which are also NLA, and seem to supersede to a wrong size) sorted out (BMW part# 64-50-8-390-601 is the same size), but... can anyone help out a guy with some clamp sizes, before I resort to measuring them with string (which won't happen until I get a pile of parts cleaned)?
> I really would rather not resort to zip ties....


Did you check 7zap and get the part numbers from there?

The power steering rack probably uses different parts than the manual rack.

steering gear; track rod; oil container and connec... - Scirocco(SCI) [USA 1988 year] (7zap.com)

I looked up #21 (357422837A) on eBay and Nick in Greece has them. They are way cheaper from Latvia. I have bought from both sellers. I'd have to go cheaper since they are both Genuine VW Classic parts. 

I looked up #22 (357422839) on eBay and found those also.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Eric, 
No, didn't use 7zap (I forget that it exists) - I used the online catalog at Jim Ellis VW Parts. Both work. 

Thanks for the research. But, I really don't want to wait for 'ship from Latvia' - would like to, you know, drive the car to Cincy. 
I'll get to measuring, and try to find the properly-sized clamps locally, somehow.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Has nobody done anything to their Scirocco in the last 4 weeks? Really? With Cincy next weekend? 

Anyhoo.... 
Tie rod boot clamps. These, while being _slightly_ too wide, worked: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MBRXQG6 
Newly-rebuilt rack went back in a few weeks ago. Picked away at the rest of the (many) reassembly steps here and there since then. 
Got the shift linkage wrapped up today, and took her out for a quick shake-down run with the boys. 

Punch list for this week, before the drive down to Dayton Friday evening: 
Oil change, brake fluid change, and (hopefully) an alignment. I have a feeling that I'll end up driving up to work Friday (which I've taken off) to do these things..... 
I have a bit of a spark-knock issue that seems to be a little worse (I think?) than it was last year. Will dial back ignition timing a smidge. 

Off to order a new rear trans mount (cracked), one diff seal & a flange sleeve (leak on one side), and some miscellaneous bits.


----------



## 67ITB (Jul 10, 2017)

After a few weeks... or maybe months of inaction, I finally made some progress yesterday. 
Rebuilt/replaced the shift linkage up to the engine compartment. 
Now if I actually had the transmission installed to connect the rest of the linkage this would have been HUGE!!















Matt


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

My wife played the role of rainmaker using a garden hose + nozzle to help find any additional water leaks. Happily, none were detected. I received the hatch gaskets from Dreadnought and will install those anyway for good measure. My #4 sparkplug is showing signs of fouling so I ran a Bentley compression test. After 5 cranks the cylinders measured 208/201/200/205 psi. Need to keep looking for what's up with #4.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Everyone knows the vehicle will not leak until the interior is all installed.


----------



## plexi50 (Feb 26, 2008)

I had mine pass state inspection, and it still runs great.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Let's see.... 
Last month, rebuilt steering rack went back in; finished that Memorial Day weekend. Also did Delrin shift bushings while that was apart. 
Two weeks ago, an alignment, brake fluid change, oil change. Wanted to do spark plugs & fuel filter, but FCP sent me wrong parts (catalog errors.) 

Today, new rear trans mount, replaced the shifter ball (got that from tech-53), and one final readjustment of the shift linkage. It's.... nice.... absolutely no slop now. 
But! Of course, had to find new Broken Things - looks like the inner cap on the left drive flange (on the trans) may have popped out, as the LF inner CV boot is flinging a disgusting mess all over the place. Yay.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Replaced the three freeze plugs on the back of the block!


I had a pinhole that sprayed like an aerosol can










Getting them out was very difficult. I removed both manifolds to get access from the top. VICTORY!










New ones in! The blue is RTV. I had a 27mm socket that perfectly fit the rim of the new freeze plugs.









Toilet bowl manifold clamp time! This is an old trick I’ve been using forever - this is a 2 1/4" exhaust clamp from NAPA.














Also did the fuel injector holders and new o-rings. I used the single piece plastic 84-only cups because I was missing one of the injector tips for the 85-up style brass/plastic cups. 3 out of 4 of those plastic ends were broken anyway.

Tomorrow, the plan is to do the water pump, and then put it all back together. I'm interested to see if the water pump impeller looks corroded like the backs of those freeze plugs were.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

VW did put some ears inside those freeze plug holes so you need to hit them at the right area or they will not come out. Looks like you found that out.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Butcher said:


> VW did put some ears inside those freeze plug holes so you need to hit them at the right area or they will not come out. Looks like you found that out.


Yes, the middle plug has a huge ear at the bottom of it, that took the most time to figure out!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm glad you did. I did too. I believe I posted somewhere about it.

Once you know, it's actually a great idea. Knocking the plug out of the hole is usually the easy part. Getting it out of the hole is a total different story. Whoever thought of that idea needs beer. Too bad not many people know about their little trick. Hit the plug on the side and the other side pivots right out.

Here is a pic for those that have no idea what we are talking about.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So the new freeze plug in the center started dripping right when I put coolant in. I'm thinking that I either didn't drive it in quite straight, or that I might have chowdered up the bottom too much while I was finding out about the casting.

Back to square one.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I put two rubber expansion plugs in to replace the two leakers, so I’m back on the road for now. The third new metal plug is good.

I’m narrowing down the list of vacuum leaks. The injector o-rings, cups, and seals for them are good now. The little hose for the air shrouded injector line is in very poor condition, so I’ll have to find a solution for that next.


----------



## Mike Drew (Aug 27, 2002)

My four Mk 1 Sciroccos have been my only daily drivers since I got my first one in 1990. My 1980 GTi (purchased for $35 in 1998 and depreciating rapidly ever since) suffered a cat converter failure which plugged up the exhaust. On the way to work I was cruising at over 100 mph, and on the way home it struggled to hit 60. Almost a year later I decided to address it:










i installed a cat back exhaust a few years ago so that came out easily enough. But the cat and flex pipe had been in place for decades. I got them out together:










An hour spent with hammer and chisel, hacksaw and die grinder to get them apart:










The back half of the cat is completely gone inside but the front was surprisingly solid so I left it. Put it all back together with new hardware and gaskets (doubling the car’s blue book value in the process!).

Then got after the tailpipe and muffler which were filled with a large cat converter chunk that wouldn’t come out. Eventually I was able to break it into two pieces:










Now it’s all back together and running great once more!


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

@MikeDrew I like your choice of vehicles! What's the yellow/orange one just out of view? I can't ID the fender shape!

Ah OK I think I know...very nice!


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

What started out last weekend as a seemingly straightforward repair turned into an adventure. I noticed my engine vacuum was a bit low so started tracking it down. Engine vacuum lines were all replaced last year, should be good. Vacuum reservoir - good. Vacuum check valve - good. A/C recirculation actuator was not closing when expected, but tested fine separately. Vent control system - aha! It’s somewhere in the cabin.

Removed the center console to access the vacuum distributor - an interesting training exercise for later work. Found the distributor itself was leaking slowly. As luck would have it, I already had a spare picked off the floor of a 16V ready for the crusher. After a bit of disassembly and cleaning, vacuum held on all ports just fine. So far so good. But the most significant leak came from the center vent servo. This one is activated when the A/C panel control is set to recirculation - explains why the recirculation actuator was not closing.

So the hunt began for a replacement center vent servo. Found a possible donor on a 1985 Golf Cabrio, 100 miles distant. Got up early to beat the commute traffic and double-checked the yard’s website to ensure the car was still available - yep. Arrived in town and had a leisurely breakfast, then headed to the yard at 9 AM for the opening. Found the row where the car was reportedly located, but - it was empty! The front office reported the car was scheduled for crushing at 6 AM that same day. Employees could not be persuaded to check if its fate had been sealed yet, and customers are not allowed into the crush staging area. A dead end. Nevertheless, it was a nice drive.

So on Sunday I took the opportunity to clean up and reinstall the center console with the refurbished vacuum distributor. Engine vacuum is fine now as long as the HVAC control lever is in one of the two rightmost settings (when the center vent servo is disconnected). For the future, seems the easiest access to R&R the center servo is through the instrument panel.

Credits and kudos to Kammy, author of the instructive HVAC system documentation on cabby-info.com.


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Next up is some paint touch-up. I ordered a can of Flash Silver Metallic from PaintScratch.com. My impression is it’s quite close to the factory color. The first picture compares a sample of the new paint + clear coat with a hidden section from my car, the second with a section exposed to the sun.

I’m also looking to respray my 16V grill and hatch emblems. Anyone have the VW paint code for these? If I had to take a wild guess, it would be Mars Red…


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Maybe SEM can match the paint. As I recall (from early in this century) they have a similar system as Lowe's which matches paint optically. Lowe's might also be able to match it but I don't know if they mix paint for plastic.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

There is a thread here, in the MK1 forum and in both Classified forums where a person is making reproduction vacuum motor diaphragms. If I hadn't bought all new vacuum motors for my Scirocco around 2007, I would be a customer.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

RoccoGen2 said:


> View attachment 203909


Love your radio. I have been looking for one like that for my '88 Scirocco. When I bought it the dealer said the radio was optional, so I installed an '85 Pioneer Centrate FEX-55 component system I had bought overseas (Base Exchange) for my next new Scirocco. I could put the Pioneer back in since it was from that era but I'd rather have something that looks stock. The FEX is silver and the door on it has been warped from new.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Are there new vacuum distributors available? I got a new one for my '77 Ford because FOMOCO apparently used the same ones for decades.


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Maybe SEM can match the paint.


Alas, the emblem paint has faded significantly compared to when I bought the car new. My initial recollection was a color similar to Tornado Red, but the product literature suggests it was more a red-orange color.


53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> If I hadn't bought all new vacuum motors for my Scirocco around 2007, I would be a customer.


Smart move buying new ones a bit before they went out of production!


53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Love your radio. I have been looking for one like that for my '88 Scirocco. When I bought it the dealer said the radio was optional, so I installed an '85 Pioneer Centrate FEX-55 component system I had bought overseas (Base Exchange) for my next new Scirocco. I could put the Pioneer back in since it was from that era but I'd rather have something that looks stock. The FEX is silver and the door on it has been warped from new.


Thank you. My situation sounds similar to yours. Turned down the dealer offer and installed a Sony XR-7050 instead. It looked and sounded ok for what it was, but my music collection long ago moved from cassettes onto digital music formats. The Bremen offers direct playback (from a phone, USB stick, or SD card), wireless playback over Bluetooth, and hands-free phone calls. Adjustable backlight colors enables it to blend in with the other instrumentation at night. Also has some downsides, e.g. the Digital Audio Broadcasting (DAB) feature is useless in North America, and the volume control knob has a sloppy feel.


53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Are there new vacuum distributors available? I got a new one for my '77 Ford because FOMOCO apparently used the same ones for decades.


New is definitely preferred. Classic has them, but they ain't cheap - 150 Euros. The Ford part is a great lead - will start checking into that.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

My vacuum motors died even though the Scirocco was stored from 1992 to 2014. I think I bought all new so I wouldn't have to take the dashboard off twice (but it has been off since). I probably tossed some good vacuum motors. I think the only one I couldn't get to move at all was the one hooked up to the center vents. Mice had moved in and made nests in the squirrel cage and down on the heater core. They ate the wiring to the lighter. They ate the leather off the shift knob but I guess their feet couldn't grip the steering wheel so its leather survived. They didn't eat any vinyl. Mice have taste. That's the only benefit of having vinyl.

I got the last squirrel cage, HVAC cover and flap box in North America. Unlike the original, the replacement flap box has mesh over it to keep out critters.

*No, I don't think the Ford vacuum distributor will fit. That was just an example.*
I got a brand-new Genuine Ford vacuum distributor for my 1977 Ford LTD II when I rebuilt its HVAC controls about 10 years ago.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I had digital radio at home in CA in the early '80s. It was an option with my TV cable. It had a separate box. I wonder why it never caught on in America.


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Ah ok, thanks for the save. I misunderstood your comment.

North America adopted a different terrestrial digital radio system than the DAB standard, which dominates most of the rest of the world. As you may have heard here we have HD-Radio, a digital simulcast of your local AM/FM stations. But yes, it's been very slow to take off and in any case the Blaupunkt doesn't support it. So we're stuck with same poor sound quality from analog AM/FM.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

As I recall, I lubed my Ford vacuum distributor but it never worked right so I got a new Genuine Ford one. 

I got an NOS control panel, an NOS vacuum hose set (looks like an octopus with arms that end in a rubber connector that plugs into the vacuum distributor) and a new Duralast fan switch. 

The new fan switch failed after a few years so I put the original 1977 fan switch back in. 

I had learned my lesson throwing out probably good Scirocco parts so I hadn't tossed the fan switch when I rebuilt the HVAX control with all new parts. 

When I was visiting my family 500 miles away one winter, the fan on my '77 Ford stopped working. The connector to the fan switch had melted. I guess it's a common problem because Dorman makes a new HVAC fan switch connector on a wiring pigtail for Fords. I hate cutting harnesses but it is what it is.


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Last week I found another junkyard Mk1 with A/C, this time only 30 miles away. Headed down on Friday and picked up three servos in good condition. Cleaned them up and replaced the leaking center servo in my car yesterday. It's tucked back in behind the instrument cluster so access is limited, but not too difficult to remove. The most time consuming part was detaching the original servo shaft from the plastic vent lever without snapping any 34-year old plastic parts. What finally worked was to twist the servo back and forth around its center axis to rock it's shaft off the vent lever key. The replacement servo is pictured below. Now the HVAC system holds vacuum for at least an hour, and I found the car starts and idles better than before. The recirculation servo is still not activating however. That one is still good, so apparently the line from the vacuum distributor is blocked.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Now that I have it legal and most of the bugs worked out - actually driving it 









Still need to tweak the idle jets as its pretty rich down low. Started out with 50F9's then went down to 45F9's and then back up to 55F8's. Still have to crank down the idle mixture screws more than I should even with those jets. Going try some 55F11's next..

Also need to track down the non-badge half of the grill - It went MIA when we moved a few months ago


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I removed my recirc actuator and the line associated with it. I've never understood the purpose of rebreathing your air, but then again, I refuse to live in places with extreme weather.


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

That's certainly a reasonable solution. I can count on one hand the number of times I plan to drive the car on very hot days in the coming years. Time permitting I wanted to get it working again though, if for nothing else than the potential gratification involved 😀.

Found the issue, required a re-do. The vacuum distributor lever wasn't rotating far enough over to open the vacuum line running to the recirc actuator. The grease I had used earlier was too viscous and gummed up the works. I reopened and cleaned the distributor again, this time opting for a light silicone spray. All's well now.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I use MAX air in the winter, so I need recirculating on all of my cars with A/C. 

On the Scitrocco 2, some of the vents are cold air vents. (I think they are the outside vents but I'd have to check.) You can put the heater on in the winter and have cold air hit your face.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Changed the idle jets to 55F11's - better tip in from idle and overall response in the transition from idle through the progression circuit to where the mains kick in. Still rich at idle though on the wide-band. 

Also changed out one of the fan motors from my Flexalite Dual fan as one decided to give up the ghost.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Finally got the air filter for the Rocco and tried it on for size:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I bought it one of these in blue:

DRG006688 - Fahrvergnugen Tumbler - Genuine Volkswagen Accessory (vw.com) 

Too bad it doesn't have cupholders.


----------



## Mk1lives (4 mo ago)

I started mine for the first time in about 6 years, and it sat for 5 years before I bought it. It fired right up on
a couple of turns of the key with some new gas and a battery...


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Changed out the upper strut bearings for the early metal domed type and installed a front sway bar. Also tracked down the exhaust leak near the head -

Wonder which two were leaking


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

psykokid said:


> Wonder which two were leaking
> View attachment 236974


^been to that movie...and it sucked.^

on my bucket:
i fear that an intake leak (aux air valve on back of intake mani self-destructed) caused a massive vac leak that has caused me to burn an exhaust valve....again!

running on 3 cylinders for sure and i just don't wanna rebuild a cylinder head -again-


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

ginster86roc said:


> i fear that an intake leak (aux air valve on back of intake mani self-destructed) caused a massive vac leak that has caused me to burn an exhaust valve....again!


One of the very first things that broke on my new-to-me Scirocco failed in 2002, the Aux Air Valve came apart on my first roadtrip. Was driving to San Angelo TX from Colorado to visit a friend who was training at Goodfellow AFB. A pair of needle-nose vice grips clamping the hose right at the cold start valve from a mechanic at a gas station in New Mexico got me home. Those vice grips lived there for a couple of years before I fixed that.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Those vice grips lived there for a couple of years before I fixed that.


hi timbo!

and i had rigged mine up similarly by simply 'deleting' the valve and blocked off the port @ the intake boot and blocking off the port by the cold start.....was driving to a vw show last weekend oddly enough and the longer, highway speed trip musta shook my rigging loose.

didn't even enter the show grounds, left and went home....the damage had already occurred.

many sads.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

update:

got the cylinder head pulled off tonight. 

confirmed cyl#2 exh valve failure.

how you might ask?





loosened up all the camshaft bearing caps to relieve tension on all the valve springs....all valves will be *closed*.
supported the head on top of a 4x6 block of wood.

- used old school fill-the-suspected-exh-valve-cylinder-port-in-the-head with water.....(#2exh which had been both compression and leak-down tested by myself) failed miserably and immediately, dribbling water past the burnt valve.

_at least my diag was right!_


good news is: i have an already refurbished cylinder head (cam/valves/followers/port and polished) available from a previous coworker and fellow vw enthusiast at my ready...just gotta order gaskets and seals and such....new t/belt and tensioner...saw w/pump shaft coolant seepage when down there. _should i replace it...because we're already there?_...

at least moving in a positive direction.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

oh yeah...and per the bentley manual: "assembly is the reverse of removal"

if only that easy


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I swear, the disassembly is usually the worst. Rusted hardware, previous monkeys under the hood, mice, rats, etc. 

Once everything is out and everything is cleaned, it is that easy.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

you are not wrong butcher.


the worst part(s) of disassembly for me is/are:


working in my garage @ home on my back under the car.
working in my garage @ home w/o air-powered tools...all manuel.
working in my garage @ home.

getting the #$%@! exhaust header hardware loose always hangs me up as there is no way to easily/cleverly accomplish it without beating up my forearms....contorting and twisting and trying to get that extra 1/4 turn of the ratchet.

you can either remove the intake from up top (difficult) or from below (somewhat easier) but i just usually take it off with the head.

reaching the cyl#2 and 3 upper exhaust studs is always a beeyotch for me. either way i do it.

6 of one, 1/2doz of the other.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

update to the update:


so i thought i would try to repair just the 'failed' valve, ok?

well upon undoing the valve keeper hardware tonight, and pulling that bad exhaust valve out....it was not burnt/cracked. 

 

the mating face on the valve was 'pitted looking' is the best i can come up with...the seat area in the head was ok. not burnt/furrowed/scarred. searched for hairline cracks. none to be seen.

so i cleaned up an *old* exh valve i had laying around and hand-lapped that (used) valve like 4 times, each time removing/cleaning/inspecting. had a nice matte gray finish on the cylinder head seat side=awesome.

but on the valve side i didn't/couldn't achieve that same desired finish result. it looked good, just wasn't perfect.

put it back in the head...keepers and all... and optimistically performed a solvent leak test?

within moments the same valve was weeping...just like me.


think i'm gonna get that cyl head from my friend after all.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm not saying power tools do not have their place, but many times, I find them annoying. So much noise. There is an appreciation when you can work on a car, by yourself, in the zone, and every once in a while something goes wrong and you yell out a loud FnA. 

Everyone once in awhile, I come in from the shop and the first thing my wife says [after asking if I want a beer], Sounds like you had a tough day. The first time she asked me that, I did not realize that I was that loud. I'm about a good block away from the house.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Butcher said:


> you can work on a car, by yourself, in the zone, and every once in a while something goes wrong and you yell out [expletives]


preach, brother!

constantly any of these:


ha *HAH*! when finally finishing a fiddle-some task
*gotchyou b!tch!* when finally securing that stubborn nut/bolt/fastener/misc
*i win!* see ^above^
the obligatory f-bomb

and times i'll walk away from the project for a couple minutes just to reset...reevaluate...think.

lol so many times i just roll over on my back and just laugh...such a great relief of stress/angst. or just step away and have that sip of frosty beer as a reward.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Couple minutes? Heck, I've walked away from projects for decades. 

Since we are on that subject, when you are the only one around, you can throw things. Sometimes the crap hits you right back.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

not a wrench tosser myself.

(there was someone here long ago w/ that screen name )

if i were to get that angry.....i'd hang it up for the day.

[edit] cuz that's when you start breaking things, rounding off fasteners, stripping threads and generally make things worse[/edit]


"just lay the tools down and back up toward the sound of my voice"


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Sadly, when you got customers, shop foreman, factory engineers breathing down your neck, it's not that easy to follow the sound of that voice. That voice is the person calling you in the office to tell you your tool box must be out by the end of the day. 

Then when you get home, the look of your spouse, kids, landlord, etc wondering where their cut is going to come from.

The trick in life is how to keep swinging the tools and not let your attitude/mood get in your way.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Butcher said:


> The trick in life is how to keep swinging the tools and not let your attitude/mood get in your way.



and i get that. i have never been a book-time, labor-rate technician/mechanic.

i work on the _other_ side of that counter...in the parts dept. [edit](@ the dealership)[/edit] and believe me....i see those techs get their asses handed to themselves all...the...time: mis-quotes/careless mistakes during a repair causing add'l co$ts/come-backs.


step away, or move over to a different repair order...and then come back.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I never met a live person behind the parts counter that cared about a tech, at least one that was worth a damn. Same with aliens and Bigfoot, I heard it's true but I just never saw one.  To be fair, if I worked on the back counter, I would not care either. I would take my job seriously. I would understand that time is money and the right part delivered at right time is something I would take pride with. 

No matter where you are in life, life is about challenges to overcome. Some are easy, some are difficult, and some you should not take on.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I installed a digital volt meter in place of the cigarette lighter. The panel required slight modifications to accommodate it. Link to gauge I feel like this is the perfect position for it. The switch is connected to shut the gauge off if needed for dark night driving.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> View attachment 240862


 damn...i haven't seen such a beautiful stock instrument cluster in how long!


----------



## RoccoGen2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Happy New Year! Cheers, hope your Scirocco dreams become reality in 2023. 🍻

Been working intermittently on a suspension project for a while now - since October actually. My Scirocco still had the original factory springs and Boge dampers , so I started looking for new suspension components to improve the ride. After reading posts in this forum about the various possible options, the choice was narrowed down to either H&R Sport springs/Koni dampers or H&R Street Performance coilovers. Was leaning towards the former solution, but when the order was placed the Sports were unavailable with no ETA (now available again).

The work was 80% cleaning and 20% installation. The original strut mounts had collapsed, so I picked up some Febi’s and, at the suggestion of forum members, added exhaust hangers underneath to extend their useful life. The press-fit bolts for strut tower mounting were longer than OEM so they were trimmed with a Dremel. The strut shafts extend too high for the caps to fit, so later I’ll trim those as well.

The spacer sleeve for the rear coilover was apparently designed for use with Mk2 upper/lower bearings, as it was shorter than my OEM sleeve. However, in my case the Mk2 bearings/discs produced occasional metallic rattles when driving over bumps, so I’m using NOS Mk1 bearings for the time being.

Overall I'm happy with this setup. The car feels tighter overall, tracks through corners better, with very little hood bobbing while changing gears and braking. The ride is slightly stiffer than I was aiming for, but for occasional spirited Sunday drives it’s a blast. When the rears were set to the minimum height recommended by H&R and the fronts close to the max, the drop ended up roughly 1-1.25” lower than factory with a very slight forward rake.


----------

